# sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da ja kommende Woche das Urteil des BGH aussteht, zu den H4 sätzen, und es gerade wieder Diskussionen in der Politik um H4 sätze gibt, würde ich gerne eure meinung dazu wissen!

Meine meinung ist, das die H4 sätze zu niedrig sind, vorallem die der Kinder.
es entspricht nicht dem gleichberechtigungs paragraphen, das Kinder von H4 empfängern kein Kindergeld bekommen, aber die von Reichen schon.
Und sollten die H4 leistungen gesenkt werden, bzw. nicht erhöht werden, ist dieses ein deutliches Signal an die Wirtschaft, die Löhne einzufrieren, und bei neueisntellungen sogar noch weiter zu drücken, und so werden bald Löhne von 1€ in der Realen Arbeitswelt an der Tagesordnung sein, und die kosequenz kann dann sein, das H4 eben noch weiter gedrückt wird.
von den H4 sätzen ist es abhängig ob die Löhne nach oben oder nach unten gehen.
Und bedenkt, egal ob ihr "noch" einen guten Job habt, oder der Papi, bei dem ihr als verwöhnte Schüler noch Wohnt, ihr oder euer Papi könnte der nächste sein, dem seine Firma seine Job wegmacht !


----------



## Väinämöinen (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da fehlt mindestens noch die Antwortmöglichkeit: So lassen, wie es ist.

Die Sätze finde ich stellenweise doch etwas neidrig, eine Erhöhung ist so einfach jedoch auch nicht zu machen. Erstens haben wir jetzt schon eine Rekord-Neuverschuldung, eine deutliche Erhöhung ist deshalb kaum finanzierbar, außerdem muss (oder müsste endlich mal) gewährleistet sein dass jemand der 40h arbeitet spürbar mehr hat, als einer der arbeitslos ist und H4 bezieht.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vielleicht ist es teilweise unfair verteilt, aber wenn die Sätze höher werden, bekommen diejenigen, die H4 nur ausnutzen, noch mehr Geld in den Arsch geschoben, deswegen habe ich für Nein gestimmt.


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Da fehlt mindestens noch die Antwortmöglichkeit: So lassen, wie es ist.
> 
> Die Sätze finde ich stellenweise doch etwas neidrig, eine Erhöhung ist so einfach jedoch auch nicht zu machen. Erstens haben wir jetzt schon eine Rekord-Neuverschuldung, eine deutliche Erhöhung ist deshalb kaum finanzierbar, außerdem muss (oder müsste endlich mal) gewährleistet sein dass jemand der 40h arbeitet spürbar mehr hat, als einer der arbeitslos ist und H4 bezieht.




da ist mal wider zu sehen, das hier mit Bildzeitungs Propaganda gedacht wird, niemand hat weniger als H4 wenn er Arbeitet, dann ist er nämlich aufstocker, und da sind die Freibeträge erheblich höher als H4
wen er also Arbeitet, wird ihm schonmal Kindergeld nichtmehr abgezogen, und er würde selbst wenn er "nur" 1400€ Netto hat, bei 4 Personen bis auf ca. 2400€ aufgestockt werden, ihr habt euch alle nur in der Bild Informiert, die einfach den Nidriglohn direkt mit H4 vergleichen, und einfach die aufstocker zuschlähge weglässt!
Liest sich ja auch viel besser!
Aber es sollte wirklich jedem klar sein, das mit niedrigen H4 und Arbeitszwang, den nidriglöhnen immer weiter die tür geöffnet werden, und die logische schlussfolgerung ist dann, das H4 bal 0€ sein müssen, weil halt die löhne so nidrig sind, und das müssen einige erstmal begreifen !
Übriegens ist der Staat nich Pleite wegen der H4ler, die werden nur wegen verkorkster Politik von unfähiegen als Sündenbock immer vorgeschoben, kapiert das mal !
Und das gerade das CDU Blat Bild so kurz vor einer entscheidung der Richter so einen unfug Publiziert ist ja klar "Bild dir unsere meinung" oder wie war das noch?
Überdenkt doch mal, was passiert, wenn ihr nicht mehr so jung wie heute, in wenigen jahren gerade mal mitte 30 Arbeitslos werdet, und nicht neues findet, nach wieviel Monaten seit ihr dann H4 schmarotzer ?
Und wie ist es wohl, wenn ihr dann Kinder habt, und einfach keinen Job findet, wie 90% der H4ler ( und nicht die 10% der Betrüger) und dann euren Kindern sagen müsst, das es eben nichts zu essen gibt, weil am 25. des Monats eben kein Geld mehr da ist !
übriegens, was passiert, wenn diese ominösen 200.000 offenen Jobs alle Besetzt sind, was ist dann mit den Restlichen 6 Millionen Arbeitslosen, sind das alles Arbeitsunwillige?


----------



## herethic (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x]Man sollte es lassen wie es ist.

Meine Politikansicht ist normalweise sozial,aber ich will an eine Sache errinern

*Die Leute arbeiten nicht*

Wenn man jetzt extrem wäre müsste man sagen:
"Die Leute arbeiten nicht,warum sollen sie Kohle verdienen!?"

Aber in einer Marktwirtschaft wie wir sie haben,gibt es zwangsweise Arbeitslose und die müssen schliesslich ja auch von etwas leben und dürfen nicht verhungern.

Man sollte vllt. die Beiträge für Langzeitsarbeitslose(ab 8 Jahren arbeitslosigkeit)und für 50-Jährige erhöhen,aber sonst nicht.

Ich finds nur Heftig das es teilweise so ist,das arbeitslose mehr verdienen als arbeitende.


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich finds nur Heftig das es teilweise so ist,das arbeitslose mehr verdienen als arbeitende.




wieder einer der sich hat blenden lassen !

Alleinstehender H4 = 349€ + Miete ca. 250-300€ Warm = ca. 650€,  und das wird dann bis ca. 1300€ aufgestockt bei kleinverdinern, wo hat also jemand der Arbeitet weniger ?


"Wer kann seinen Lohn aufstocken? Alleinstehende mit weniger als 1300  Euro Brutto im Monat. Paare mit einem Kind und weniger als 1900 Euro  Brutto im Monat. Paare mit zwei Kindern und weniger als 2100 Euro Brutto  im Monat. Im Arbeitgeberlager findet man den Trend Niedriglöhne plus  Hartz IV-Aufstockung wirtschaftlich vernünftig."

Quelle: http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/sendung/meldungen/meldung107946.html


----------



## herethic (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hab nur gehört das es teilweise so ist,das ein Frisör weniger bekommt,als ein H4-Empfänger.


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ist auch richtig, aber ist der H4ler schuld, das der Frisör nur 3€ bekommt?
und der Frisör bekommt dann H4 aufstocker geld!
Wir haben hier nen Frisörladen, da bekommen die angestellten auch nur 2,50 stunde, aber die Cheffin die 2 läden hat, hat n fettes Haus gebaut, sie fährt nen Porsche und ihr Mann nen SLK, das wirft der Laden ab!


----------



## Väinämöinen (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gehört das es teilweise so ist,das ein Frisör weniger bekommt,als ein H4-Empfänger.


Rein vom Gehalt schon, allerdings kann man dann idR tatsächlich noch aufstocken. Allerdings halte ich es nicht für zumutbar, das jemand der regulär arbeitet noch zum Arbeitsamt rennen und um zusätzliches Geld betteln muss. Wenn man auf die Tour Kombilöhne haben will, dann muss mand as IMHO anders regeln. Im Prinzip ist das aktuell H4 mit zusätzlichem Verdienst, nur das man hier den Job zuerst und am Ende etwas mehr Geld als ein 1€-Jobber hat.

Außerdem geht es mir bei der ganzen Sache auch nicht darum, ob H4 Bezieher nun Schmarozzer sind oder ncht und ob sie an ihrer Lage Schuld haben oder nicht. Wenn einfach kein Geld da ist,  kann man auch keines ausgeben.


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Wenn einfach kein Geld da ist,  kann man auch keines ausgeben.


  welches Geld, das den Hotelbesitzern gerade als Steuergeschenk gemacht wurde, oder das welches Merkel gerade in den Iran Verschenkt hat, oder das China immernoch als "entwicklungsland" gild, und wir weiter Milliarden an Entwicklungshilfe an China Zahlen oder oder oder ?

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/453/492807/text/


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

die löhne sowie die h4 leistungen sind zu wenig. die arbeitslosen können nix dafür das es keine arbeit gibt, also darf man diese nicht bestrafen.


----------



## KriNeth (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jap H4-er kriegen zum Teil mehr als Arbeiter, das liegt aber nicht dran das sie zuviel bekommen, sondern wir zu wenig verdienen. D ist in Europa ein Lohndrücker Land.


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hätte ich hier keine familie, freunde würde ich auswandern. zu hohe steuern, zu wenig geld.. und politiker die zu dumm sind um was anständiges von sich zu geben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was heißt zu wenig...hatte nach der Ausbildung selber ein paar Monate keinen Job, und muss sagen das dass Geld mehr als genug ist...habe gelebt wie die Made im Speck also was soll das! Ich gehe für 300€ mehr als ich vom Arbeitsamt (Alg 1+2 hatte ich mal bekommen) bekommen habe arbeiten, also was soll das! Mehr Geld mehr disziplin kann es bei den faulen Assis geben die sagen für 300€ mehr gehe ich doch nicht arbeiten...was soll der Scheiss ihr Schmarotzer...lieber gehe ich für weniger arbeiten als ein Assi zu sein, also bewegt eure faulen hintern und tut was denn von nix kommt nix. Bin sogar der Meinung das H4ler in kostenlose Maßnahmen gesteckt werden sollten um unsere Stadt sauber zu halten oder gemeinütziges zu tun so einfach ist das.
Und dann alles auf die Politik zu schieben weil man zu faul ist seinen Allerwertesten hoch zu kriegen.

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen die sich bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen alle anderen sollten meinetwegen verhungern!


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

^^genau solche leute brauchen wir nicht. die, die noch bei mami wohnen, keine miete zahlen, aber miete vom amt einstreichen, keine kosten zum leben haben aber dann sagen man hat doch mehr als genug. leb mal alleine, komm für wirklich alles alleine auf, und find keine arbeit. dann sag nochmal das ist genug. werd mal erwachsen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> ^^genau solche leute brauchen wir nicht. die, die noch bei mami wohnen, keine miete zahlen, aber miete vom amt einstreichen, keine kosten zum leben haben aber dann sagen man hat doch mehr als genug. leb mal alleine, komm für wirklich alles alleine auf, und find keine arbeit. dann sag nochmal das ist genug. werd mal erwachsen.



Ist schon klar ich lebe seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr zu Hause war auch Arbeitslos komme für alles selber auf...wie kommst du darauf das ich bei Mami wohne, frage mich erst bevor du deine klappe soweit aufreisst...hast kein Geld ja dann streiche mal als erstes Internet und gehe im Arbeitsamt surfen und zwar nach Jobs das gibt es dort KOSTENLOS!

Ausserdem faul sein und keine Arbeit finden sind 2 verschieden Dinge...

Und jetzt nochmal für dich! Hartz4 gibt es mehr als genug, ich gehe 45 Stunden arbeiten um deinen hintern zu finanzieren das ist Mist ganz einfach, such dir irgendwas...
Und nochwas ich habe bis ich vor ein paar Jahren mit meiner Frau zusammengezogen bin, auch ein paar Monate vom Staat gelebt...ALLEINE...WEDER VON MAMA GELD NOCH SONSTWAS...UND ES WAR MEHR ALS GENUG GELD VORHANDEN ALSO ERZÄHL HIER NIX... 

EDIT: DU bist Arbeitslos Ja??? dann guck dir verdammtnochmal mal deinen fetten PC an dann weißt du selber das es genug Geld gibt!

Falls ich irgendwas falsch verstanden haben sollte dann lass es mich Wissen alles andere kannst du dir sparen!


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

das war auf die zeit bezogen wo du arbeitslos warst, nach der ausbildung wohnen schliesslich die meisten noch zuhause. und ausserdem, wieso finanzierst du meinen hintern? woher willst du wissen ob ich arbeitslos bin? ändere mal deine ausdrucksweise, daran erkennt man das du noch ein kind bist. und es ist zu bezweifeln das du wirklich schon auf eigenen beinen stehst. und wenn, dann würdest du wissen das man mit 350€ im monat probleme hat. naja was red ich, reif erstmal.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich habe während meiner Ausbildung auch schon alleine gelebt, vorher auch also stop erstmal deinen Spruch mit REIF ERSTMAL!
Falls ich das falsch verstanden habe das du Arbeitslos bist, tuts mir leid...ich rege mich nur über solch ein schwachsinniges geschwafel auf...ich habe alles mitgemacht Armut wie Reichtum also weiß ich Definitiv wovon ich rede also unterlass bitte diese unterstellungen...

Ich wollte auch niemanden persöhnlich angreifen, aber es geht mir aufn Zeiger dieses ständige unnütze Diskutieren ob man faulheit nochmeher belohnen sollte!!! Nein eher bestrafen!!!

Nochmal, ich wollte dich nicht persöhnlich angreifen...es tut mir leid, rege mich nur immer wieder über sowas auf...ich lade dich gerne mal nach Berlin ein an meinem Freien Tag kannste ja mal mit in ein Arbeitsamt kommen dann weißt du warum mir die Hutschnur platzt.


----------



## Väinämöinen (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> welches Geld, das den Hotelbesitzern gerade als Steuergeschenk gemacht wurde, oder das welches Merkel gerade in den Iran Verschenkt hat, oder das China immernoch als "entwicklungsland" gild, und wir weiter Milliarden an Entwicklungshilfe an China Zahlen oder oder oder ?


Und wenn diese Mittel frei würden, was z.B. bei der Entwicklungshilfe unrealistisch ist, da wir dafür eher wenig Geld aufwenden, sondern es nur falsch verteilen, sollte man sie lieber in die Sanierung des Haushaltes stecken. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass wir alles immer nur auf die nächste Generation abschieben.

Was haben wir dem Iran denn geschenkt? Das scheint irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein.


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was haben wir dem Iran denn geschenkt? Das scheint irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein.




meinte Afganistan, habe mich vertan !


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ob man faulheit nochmeher belohnen sollte!!! Nein eher bestrafen!!!




Du redest also von allen H4 empfängern ?
hier geht es um H4 und somit um alle, also sind deiner meinung nach alle H4 selber schuld und Faul ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Du redest also von allen H4 empfängern ?
> hier geht es um H4 und somit um alle, also sind deiner meinung nach alle H4 selber schuld und Faul ?



Bevor du mich Zitierst, lese dir bitte alle meine Posts nochmal durch ja...dann kannst du dir diese Frage selber beantworten.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> welches Geld, das den Hotelbesitzern gerade als Steuergeschenk gemacht wurde, oder das welches Merkel gerade in den Iran Verschenkt hat, oder das China immernoch als "entwicklungsland" gild, und wir weiter Milliarden an Entwicklungshilfe an China Zahlen oder oder oder ?
> 
> Deutsche Entwicklungshilfe - Niebel: Kein Geld mehr für China - Politik - sueddeutsche.de



Und das, obwohl sie Export-Weltmeister sind !
Das ist in etwa so gescheit, als würd' ich Miroslav Klose Unterricht im Fußballspielen geben.
Politisch getrachtet ein blanker Hohn gegen uns Bürger.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hallo,

Hartz 4 sollte eigentlich so bleiben wie es ist..aber

Man kann andere Dinge ändern wie
-einen Mindestlohn von 8,50 € einführen.
-das Arbeitnehmerüberlassungsgesetz reformieren in dem man für die gleiche Arbeit gleiches Geld bekommt.
-Haustarifverträge müssen dem Brachenmindestlohn oder dem Gesetzlichen Mindestlohn entsprechen!
-Die AN müssen in den ARGEn wieder getrennt behandelt werden. Denn oftmals gehen beim frust über das Geld die Vermittelung auf der Stecke..
wenn das gelingt umzusetzen könnte man auch Hartz 4 kürzen und über ein Sozialmarkensystem nachdenken..
Gruß
DRS


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[X] Eher zu hoch

Sie sind Fürsorge und bedarfsoriertiert. Mehr als der Bedarf darf nicht abgedeckt werden. Also sollte er immer am unteren Limit sein. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie manche Hartz 4ler leben und keinen Anreiz zur Arbeit haben...

Differenz zwischen Lohn und Hartz4 muss einfach größer werden. Dann ist der Anreiz da. Also Mindestlohn? Nein. Eher noch Hartz4 kürzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[X](eher) zu niedrig.
Zwar punktuell, aber imho wird schon jetzt viel zu viel Geld in die Verwaltung von HartzIV investiert, weil man versucht, bloß niemandem zuviel zu geben. Wenn man das noch weiter steigert, hat man nicht nur einen Überwachungsapperat, auf den Honecker neidisch gewesen wäre, sondern vermutlich auch höhere Ausgaben, als wenn man einfach ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einführt.

Unterm Strich finde ich HartzIV zudem sinnvoller, als z.B. Mindestlöhne. Ersteres zwingt die Unternehmen nämlich genauso dazu, einen angemessenen Lohn zu zahlen, ersparrt aber den politischen Aufwand, um diesen festzulegen und durchzusetzen.



Nachdem Schwarz/Gelb aber soviel Geld der Wirtschaft geschenkt hat, denke ich nicht, dass wir uns spürbare Änderungen an HartzIV leisten können. Vermutlich wird es mehr für das Wohlbefinden von HartzIVern bringen, wenn man das Geld in einen Anwalt zu steckt, der dafür sorgt, dass HartIVler in Zukunft nicht mehr von Springer-Lesern gedisst werden, als wenn jeder 50 Cent mehr im Monat erhält.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich würde die H4 Sätze soweit senken, dass es sich lohnt zu arbeiten. Gerade für selbstständige, denen IHK und Finanzamt im Rücken sitzen, ist es mittlerweile schon attraktiver H4 zu beziehen, da man so einfach mehr Netto Einkommen hat.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würde die H4 Sätze soweit senken, dass es sich lohnt zu arbeiten. Gerade für selbstständige, denen IHK und Finanzamt im Rücken sitzen, ist es mittlerweile schon attraktiver H4 zu beziehen, da man so einfach mehr Netto Einkommen hat.




Genau der falsche Weg!! 

Damit sich Arbeit wieder lohnt, brauchen wir nicht die Kürzung von Hartz IV sondern die Erhöhung der Nettolöhne!


----------



## Cop (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würde die H4 Sätze soweit senken, dass es sich lohnt zu arbeiten. Gerade für selbstständige, denen IHK und Finanzamt im Rücken sitzen, ist es mittlerweile schon attraktiver H4 zu beziehen, da man so einfach mehr Netto Einkommen hat.



dann sollte dein Chef deinen Lohn bitte auch unter H4 senken.

einige kapierens nicht, es gibt keine 8 Millionen offenen stellen!
Aber der Tag könnte kommen, das ein H4 ler der keine Job aber Hunger hat, vor dir steht, und du merks, das er stärker ist als du!
Und da du gegen den Kauf des Sozialen Friedens bist, bekommst du dann erst was auf die Omme, und dann ist dein Habe auch noch weg !


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo gibt viele dumme menschen, die aber glück haben zu arbeiten, die sehen nicht das es keine arbeit gibt. und dennoch sollen diese menschen leben, und nicht nur vegitieren. sowie ruyven schon sagte, den ganzen apparat herunter schrauben und die gelder aufstocken. mit dem mindestlohn, wofür ich eigentlich auch bin, ist das so eine sache. wenn man den einführt gehen vielleicht einige firmen pleite. aber vielleicht ist das besser als moderne sklaverei.


----------



## Shi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Teilweise nein, da manche Jobs schlechter bezahlt werden als H4, teilweise Ja, da Familien mit Kindern ungerecht behandelt werden.


----------



## Cop (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Naja, mal schauen was das Urteil nun bringt ?

Hartz IV Regelsatz Verfassungswidrig! Hartz IV 4, ALG II, Arbeitslosengeld 2 Hilfe und Ratgeber


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es wurde nicht die Höhe der Regelsätze beanstandet, sondern nur wie sie zustande kamen. Weil das nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wurde das Gesetz gekippt und muss nachgebessert werden. Das wird aber m.E. nix an der Höhe der Regelsätze ändern.


----------



## A3000T (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x]kann so bleiben wie es ist
Die Sätze können so bleiben wie sie sind, das es Arbeiter gibt, die weniger verdienen mag durchaus sein, dennoch haben sie (wie Cop bereits erwähnte) dank Aufstockung mehr in der Tasche. Und sellbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, könnten die Arbeitslosen wohl kaum was dafür.

@$.Crackpipeboy.$:

Wenn du mir gestattest, würde ich gern mal Dieter Nuhr zitieren: „Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal Fresse halten.“ Wie ich gestern im Radio vernahm, haben die Reformen des ALGs keinen messbaren Erfolg gebracht, die Arbeitswilligkeit von Langzeitarbeitslosen zu steigern, da diese schon sehr hoch sei. Ausgenommen älterer Menschen, die keine berufliche Perspektive sehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich sag mal ja und nein. Weil es kommt auch darauf an in welcher Ecke man in der BRD lebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen was das Urteil nun bringt ?
> 
> Hartz IV Regelsatz Verfassungswidrig! Hartz IV 4, ALG II, Arbeitslosengeld 2 Hilfe und Ratgeber



Viel Munition für die Linke auf alle Fälle, sowohl gegen Rot-Grün, die es verzapft haben, als auch gegen Schwarz-Gelb, die vermutlich 0 Lust haben, die Ausgaben zu steigern. Das ganze just-in-time für die NRW-Wahl.
Und es sind auch nicht gerade kleine Kaliber, eher ein Verstoß gegen den Atomwaffensperrvertrag:

"...dass dieser Anspruch nach Maßgabe der Urteilsgründe unmittelbar aus *Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG* in Verbindung mit Art. 20 Abs. 1 GG zu Lasten des Bundes geltend gemacht werden kann."

N Gesetz gegen Art.20 zu verfassen, sollte imho schon jeden Politiker vor Scham zurücktreten lassen - aber wenn einem ein Richter vor die Nase knallt, dass die aktuellen Regelungen, die man liebsten noch verschärfen möchte, gegen "Art.1 Abs.1" verstoßen, dann ist das wohl nicht mehr zu unterbieten.


----------



## MomentInTime (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Eben. Auf dass der Populismus-Zug von Schwarz-Gelb gegen HartzIV-Empfänger nun endlich stillgelegt ist. Ein Blick in den Bundeshaushalts-Etat, und man hat für den Schmarn eh nicht mehr als ein verständnisloses Kopfschütteln übrig. Wir müssen sparen ? Und das bei den Ärmsten der Ärmsten ? Wozu ? Um einen höheren Militär- als Sozial-Etat zu haben ? Ist ja reizend, tolle Prioritätensetzung.

http://zelos.zeit.de/wissen/2010-02/34-infografik-2-finanzkrise.pdf


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Eben. Auf dass der Populismus-Zug von Schwarz-Gelb gegen HartzIV-Empfänger nun endlich stillgelegt ist. Ein Blick in den Bundeshaushalts-Etat, und man hat für den Schmarn eh nicht mehr als ein verständnisloses Kopfschütteln übrig.


Was sagt dir der denn?



> Wir müssen sparen ?


Ja!



> Und das bei den Ärmsten der Ärmsten ?


Nein.



> Wozu ?


Von "pleite" hast du schonmal gehört? Außerdem bedeuten zunehmende Schulden auch zunehmende zinslasten, womit du nachfolgende Generationen in immer größere Schwierigkeiten bringst. Es wäre also höchst unsozial die Generationgerechtigkeit zu vernachlässigen, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass es für manche H4-Empfänger vielleicht nicht so lustig wird.



> Um einen höheren Militär- als Sozial-Etat zu haben ?


Guck dir doch an, was wir im Vergleich zu anderen europäischen Ländern ausgeben, das ist nicht besonders viel.



> Ist ja reizend, tolle Prioritätensetzung.


Sicherlich wird da viel Geld verschwendet, aber die Bundeswehr einzumotten und sich ganz dolle lieb zu haben, löst leider auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben.


Wie kommt man nur zu der Erkenntnis?!
In dem man die Propaganda der Presse glaubt und keine eigene Erfahrung/Meinung hat?!

Viel hirnverbrannter ist doch, dass ein Großteil der 'Einsparungen' durch die H4 Reform durch die ganzen Gerichtsverfahren, die durch Fehlberechnungen, Sanktionen und ähnlichem verursacht.

Dazu noch der ganze Berg an völlig schwachsinnigen Unkosten, die die Firmen dank der ganzen Zwangsbewerbungen zu tragen haben...


----------



## Cop (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

dafür wurden 7 Milliarden Euro 2009 an "Träger" überwiesen, die H4ler nur Beschäftiegen, wenn sie Ordentlich Kohle dafür bekommen, das ist übriegens mehr, als alle H4ler letztes jahr an H4 bekommen haben !

Rund um H4 hat sich ein "industrie" gebildet, die den Staat viel mehr abmelken, als alle H4ler zusammen aber das stört keinen !


----------



## Poulton (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wir müssen sparen ?


Ja. Auch wenn man damit schon in den 70ern hätte Anfangen müssen.



> Und das bei den Ärmsten der Ärmsten ? Wozu ?


Grundversorgung und -sicherung ja, mehr auch nicht.
Und bevor jemand mit: "Du hast doch keine Ahnung wie es ist arbeitslos zu sein" ankommt, ich war selber ingesamt schon 2 Jahre arbeitslos obwohl ich gerade mal 23 bin. Von daher kenn ich diese "Situation" sehr genau.
Apropos: In den USA wurde 1996 die Sozialhilfe auf 5 Jahre begrenzt. Das führte nicht nur zu einem sofortigen Rückgang der Geburten in der Unterschicht, sondern auch zu einem drastischen Rückgang der Gewaltkriminalität unter männlichen Jugendlichen. Da es sich gezeigt hatte, dass großzügige Sozialtransfers zu immer mehr und immer jüngeren Müttern führen, die nur um der Bequemlichkeit in der sozialen Hängematte ein Kind nach dem anderen in die Welt setzten.



> Um einen höheren Militär- als Sozial-Etat zu haben ? Ist ja reizend, tolle Prioritätensetzung.


Bist du vom Beruf Wahrsager oder woher diese Prophezeiung, das der Militäretat steigen und den des Sozialen übertreffen wird? Oder versucht man hier mal wieder die Vorstellung von einseitiger Abrüstung als Auslöser für den Weltfrieden, über die Hintertür zu verbreiten? 
Welche im Endeffekt genauso daneben ist wie die, mit der Entwaffnung rechtstreuer Bürger("Verschärfung des Waffengesetz") Verbrechen zu bekämpfen. Letztenendes wird das nämlich nur von Kriminellen oder auf großem Maßstab von kriminellen Regimen ausgenutzt. Aber das nur nebenbei.

€: Mir fehlt die Umfrageoption: "Passt so, stellenweise Verbesserungswürdig."


----------



## Cop (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

_Beitragsunabhängige Mindestunterstützung in den EU-Staaten pro Monat  (für eine alleinstehende Person, 35 - 65 Jahren)_
1. Dänemark:  1 277 Euro
2. Luxemburg: 1 199 Euro
3. Irland: 885 Euro
4.  Belgien: 726 Euro
5. Großbritannien: 660 Euro
6. Niederlande: 615  Euro
7. Frankreich: 455 Euro
8. Österreich: 454 Euro
9. Zypern: 452  Euro
10. Finnland: 417 Euro
11. Malta: 381 Euro
12.  Deutschland: 359 Euro


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich finde die Umfrage etwas unausgereift, ich hätte gerne noch die Antwortmöglichkeit gehabt: Ungerecht verteilt?

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> _Beitragsunabhängige Mindestunterstützung in den EU-Staaten pro Monat  (für eine alleinstehende Person, 35 - 65 Jahren)_
> 1. Dänemark:  1 277 Euro
> 2. Luxemburg: 1 199 Euro
> 3. Irland: 885 Euro
> ...


Kannst du bitte mal die Quelle angeben. Solche Zahlen lassen sich nämlich äußerst schlecht vergleichen, wenn man nicht weiß, was da in welchem Land mit eingerechnet wird. Außerdem dürften die Lebenshaltungskosten je nach Land auch sehr Unterschiedlich sein.

Edit: OK, ich hab die Quelle gefunden: Hartz-IV-Urteil: BILD erklärt, was Sie jetzt wissen müssen - Politik - Bild.de

Und natürlcih hast du auch noch den Rest der Liste unterschlagen:

13. Schweden: 353 Euro
14. Italien*: 232 Euro
15. Slowenien: 222 Euro
16. Slowakei: 189 Euro
17. Portugal: 187 Euro
18. Tschechien: 121 Euro

Aber wie gesagt, so sind die zahlen absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. Eine Aussagekraft hätte das nur, wenn man alle leistungen (also auch Wohngeld, Wertmarken, Krankenversicherung...) zusammenrechnet und das dann in's Verhältnis zu den durchschnittlichen Kosten im jeweiligen Land setzt.

Ich hoffe du hast die Daten nicht von der Bild-Seite, nachdem du mir auf Seite 1 noch unterstellt hast, auf die "Bildzeitungs Propaganda" hereingefallen zu sein.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hartz-IV-Urteil: BILD erklärt, was Sie jetzt wissen müssen - Politik - Bild.de

Hier die Ursprungsquelle:
http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=815&langId=de

MfG


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Lebenshaltungskosten in der EU (Stand September 2006) - 1€ in Deutschland entspricht in ...

Daenemark
0,80

Grossbritannien
0,81

Schweden
0,84

Irland
0,85

Frankreich
0,87

Finnland
0,88

Italien
0,90

Oesterreich
0,95

Niederlande
0,96

Zypern
0,97

Spanien
0,97

Griechenland
0,97

Belgien
0,98

Luxemburg
0,98

Portugal
0,99

Deutschland
1,00

Malta
1,04

Slowenien
1,11

Slowakei
1,17

Tschechische Republik
1,15

Lettland
1,20

Estland
1,20

Ungarn
1,21

Litauen
1,24

Polen
1,26

Quelle

Davon, dass dem Hartz IV-Bezieher Unterkunft und Heizkosten bezahlt werden und der deutsche Betrag damit objektiv ~ doppelt so hoch ist wie in der hier propagierten Liste, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Cop (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dänemark:  1 277 Euro  =  Dänemark 0,80

zu

 Deutschland: 359 Euro  =  Deutschland 1€

und jetzt rechner wir mal, wer mehr Geldwert hat !

zudem bekommt eine Einzellperson, dann auch max 350€ Miete, was immer nochnicht auf 1277€ kommt, wer hat also mehr !


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Dänemark:  1 277 Euro  =  Dänemark 0,80
> 
> zu
> 
> ...


Sicher mögen die Dänen dann immernoch etwas mehr kriegen, Dänermark ist pro Kopf wirtschaftlich aber eben auch einfach stärker als Deutschland und damit können die sich schlicht mehr leisten als wir. Würde Deutschland z.B. nur aus Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern ebstehen wäre das sicherlich auch hier möglich, aber wir haben eben auch Bundesländer wo im Prinzip garnix läuft und die dann halt durchgefütter werden müssen.
Letztendlich relativiert sich das aber alles etwas und dass wir nicht an erster Stelle stehen ist im Prinzip doch volkommen verständlich, das tun wir bei der Wirtschaftskraft/Einwohner ja auch nicht.


----------



## Freeak (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn ich manche Kommentare hier lese wird mir echt Übel.

Defakto ist in meinen Augen das H4 in einigen Bereichen VERBESSERUNGSBEDÜRFTIG ist weil es einfach zu wenig Geld ist, insbesondere in den Neuen Bundeslädern (auch bekannt als Osten).

Und Mindestlöhne eine Falsche sache? Hallo gehts noch?, Schonmal von Lohndumping Gehört? 
Ich Wurde als ich noch in Arbeit war mit 6€ und paar Zwerquetschten Abgespeist und habe Dieselbe Arbeit und noch mehr Gemacht wie die die da schon seit Jahren Arbeiten und das für mehr Geld.

Ich wäre ja schon mit 8,50 Stundenlohn zufrieden, müssen ja nichtmal 10 Euro die Stunde sein. Aber überall wo man sich Bewirbt ist der Stundenlohn echt das Letzte, für sowas Buckel ich mir nicht den Hintern Wund. Und wenn ich schon in den Stellenangeboten Lese: "Mitarbeiter im Lebensmittelager bis zu 1600€ Netto" Da weiß ich doch schon das mich da Akkordarbeit Erwartet, und nach ein paar Monaten ist man so Breit das man nicht mehr Weiß wo oben und Unten ist.

Für sowas gebe ich mich nicht hin, ich will ne Arbeit wo ich mein Leben Finanzieren und mir dennoch was Leisten kann.

Aber In die Alten Bundesländer ist nicht machbar weil ich weder die Finanziellen Mittel noch den Elan dazu habe, weil meine Eltern mich und meine (magere Finnnazielle) Unterstützung benötigen, weil wir sonst abgehen wie Schmidts Katze.

Da weder mein Vater (Schlosser) noch meine Mutter (Altenpflegerin) einen Angemessenen Lohn bekommen, aber H4 können wir auch nicht zur Aufstockung Beantragen weil wir angeblich zu viel Hätten.
Aber da alles Teuer ist und wir Kredite Abzahlen müssen, und alles immer Teurer wird aber die Lohne nicht Steigen, und ich nirgendwo eine ANGEMESSEN Bezahlte Arbeit bekomme, haben wir auf gut Deutsch echt die Arschkarte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> welches Geld, das den Hotelbesitzern gerade als Steuergeschenk gemacht wurde, oder das welches Merkel gerade in den Iran Verschenkt hat, oder das China immernoch als "entwicklungsland" gild, und wir weiter Milliarden an Entwicklungshilfe an China Zahlen oder oder oder ?
> 
> Deutsche Entwicklungshilfe - Niebel: Kein Geld mehr für China - Politik - sueddeutsche.de



Ich veersteh es nicht mehr - In DL ghts langsam bergab, es gibt keine Regierung, sondern nur ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Nichtstuer und Großredner. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Herr zu Guttenberg einfach mal über Nacht vom Wirtschafts- zum Verteidigungsminister wird, ohne vorher überhaupt ansatzweise zum dem Gebiet eine Art Ausbildung gemacht zu haben?! Oder der Herr Schäuble vom Innen- zum Finanzminister! Das ist doch Irrsinn Hoch Zehn!


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es werden doch ständig irgendwelche Leute auf einem Gebiet Minister, auf dem sie vorher nicht viel Erfahrung hatten. Und gerade in dem Fall ist es doch noch nichtmal unpassend, schließlich war Gutenberg wohl schon immer eher jemand für die Außenpolitik. Außerdem macht er sich, mal von der Bomben-Geschichte abgesehen, doch eigentlich ganz gut. Jedenfalls sehr viel besser als sein Vorgänger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt können deratige "Minimalverdiener" problemlos noch H4 beantragen (Hundertausende/Millionen ? Arbeitnehmer bekommen H4)



Es gibt afaik um die 4 Millionen Arbeitslose und über 7 Millionen HartzIVer. Da nicht-Erwerbsfähige (z.B. auch Kinder) kein Arbeitslosengeld II, sondern "Sozialgeld" erhalten, sollten sich die 3 Millionen Unterschied aus Leuten ergeben, die einen Job haben, der so mieß bezahlt ist, dass man davon nicht leben kann.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich veersteh es nicht mehr - In DL ghts langsam bergab, es gibt keine Regierung, sondern nur ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Nichtstuer und Großredner. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Herr zu Guttenberg einfach mal über Nacht vom Wirtschafts- zum Verteidigungsminister wird, ohne vorher überhaupt ansatzweise zum dem Gebiet eine Art Ausbildung gemacht zu haben?! Oder der Herr Schäuble vom Innen- zum Finanzminister! Das ist doch Irrsinn Hoch Zehn!



Wie hats iirc extra3 ausgedrückt?
"...Minister-Reise-nach-Jerusalem -zu Guttenberg hat seinen Klappstuhl dabei- ..." 

Allgemein ist es aber eh so, dass es keine Ausbildung zum Minister gibt und ein Großteil der sachlichen Kompetenz muss schon aufgrund der Masse an Fragestellungen von Experten und Ausschüßen gestellt werden. Da könnte dann ein guter Wirtschaftsminister durchaus auch ein guter Verteidigungsminister und ein guter Innenminister ein guter Finanzminister werden.
Dummerweise waren die beiden das nicht 

Im restlichen Kabinett hat sich afaik auch niemand positiv abgehoben, wie das in der deutschen Politik irgendwie gang und gebe ist. Um ehrlich zu sein: Abgesehen von Fischer -der da aber n bissl den Wählerauftrag bzw. seine Parteigrundsätze verlassen hat- fällt mir überhaupt kein Minister ein, der sich in diesem Jahrtausend besonders positiv hervortut. Über brauchbares Mittelmaß muss man ja schon froh sein.




> Außerdem macht er sich, mal von der Bomben-Geschichte abgesehen, doch eigentlich ganz gut. Jedenfalls sehr viel besser als sein Vorgänger.



Blöde Frage: Was macht er denn sonst noch so, außer Informationen zurückzuhalten und keine interne Aufklärung hinzubekommen?
Truppentransporter bauen?


----------



## Cop (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wir sind so Arm, das wir jetzt erstmal die Griechen unterstützen !


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Antworten H4 ist zu wenig meiner Meinung müsste man es erhöhen.Denn keiner lebt in einer unbeschwerlichen welt der Hartz bekommt.Das ist Realität.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Was macht er denn sonst noch so, außer Informationen zurückzuhalten und keine interne Aufklärung hinzubekommen?
> Truppentransporter bauen?


Ach komm, immerhin ist er was die grundsätzliche Strategie in Afghanistan angeht doch schonmal viel redseliger als sein Vorgänger, der nur "vernetzte Sicherheit" aufsagen konnte. Und auf der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz hat er sich wohl auch nicht so übel geschlagen. Wohin es mit dem Afghanistan-Einsatz geht, wird man sehen müssen, im Moment habe ich aber doch den Eindruck, dass man die Realität inzwischen wenigstens anerkennt.



Cop schrieb:


> wir sind so Arm, das wir jetzt erstmal die Griechen unterstützen !


Das hat unter Umständen aber nichts mit wollen zu tun, sondern mit müssen. Eine Staatspleite der Griechen könnte für uns ganz blöde Folgen haben, was sie sozusagen systemrelevant macht. Portugal, Spanien, Italien und Irland (wobei die Iren das möglicherweise selbst in den Griff kriegen) könnten übrigens die nächsten sein. An diesen Ländern kann man übrigens schön sehen, wozu es führt, wenn Länder ständig neue Schulden machen. Wenigstens darf man hoffen, dass die EU diese Länder dann zu harten Sparmaßnahmen zwingt und dafür sorgt, dass das Geld wenigstens nicht ganz unsinnig verbraten wird.

Vielleicht könnte man den Türken auch einfach einen EU-Beitritt für das Jahr 2020 garantieren, wenn man ihnen als Gegenleistung Griechenland schenkt und sie das dann sanieren


----------



## feivel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

die umfrage ist wenig repräsentativ wenns nicht mal die möglichkeit gibt, dass die höhe richtig liegt.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

soll so bleiben wie es ist - ABER

es kann mir keiner erzählen das er mit 359 € im Monat, wobei ihm alles andere noch bezahlt wird, nicht auskommt....

und unsere "Regierung" sollte besser kontrollieren, wer das Geld bekommt, es gibt genug Leute, die ihr H4 Geld verrauchen und versaufen... und sich dann am 10. jedes Monats fragen, wo das Geld geblieben ist.

Und das es nicht genug Jobs gibt... Haha... einfach mal auf die Strasse gehen, in den Geschäften nachfragen, weiterbilden (es sind viele hochbezahlte Stellen offen, bei uns suchen se wieder nen Elektromeister /Elektrotechniker) <<< ABER ES MELDEN SICH NUR IDIOTEN!!!

Wenn die Leute zu "dumm" sind kann ich doch nix dafür -.-

Ich hab da noch so einige Meinungen zu Harz4 Empfängern, aber die schenk ich mir mal... (nachher werd ich wieder zensiert und bekomm ne Verwarnung )

Und Leute,die sich nicht regelmäßig beim Arbeitsamt melden und nachweisen können, das sie sich um Jobs bemüht haben zack, Geld wegnehmen, Miete noch bezahlen und Essensmarken verteilen, glaubt mal, dann würde die Rate der Arbeitslosen rapide sinken 

So genug in Rage geredet..

Greetz Bamboo


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Wenn ich manche Kommentare hier lese wird mir echt Übel.


Dann vergiss nicht rechtzeitig aufs Klo zu gehen, wenn es dich überkommt.



> insbesondere in den Neuen Bundeslädern (auch bekannt als Osten).


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Solange man nicht raucht und Alkohol konsumiert(was m.M. nach Luxusgüter sind, die nicht vom Amt bezahlt werden müssen), kommt man mit dem Geld gut aus und man hat noch genug um jeden Monat was zu sparen.



> Und Mindestlöhne eine Falsche sache?


Natürlich sind sie das aber darüber gab es schonmal ein Thema hier.



> Schonmal von Lohndumping Gehört?


Ja. Das sind aber ganz eindeutig Einzelfälle.



> Ich Wurde als ich noch in Arbeit war


Das sagt natürlich sehr viel über die Arbeit aus die du gemacht hast bzw. welcher Beruf das war.



> Ich wäre ja schon mit 8,50 Stundenlohn zufrieden,


Das viele Leute unrealistische, durch die Medien verursachte Lohnvorstellungen haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.



> Für sowas gebe ich mich nicht hin, ich will ne Arbeit wo ich mein Leben Finanzieren und mir dennoch was Leisten kann.


Stimmt. Man muss ja mindestens zweimal im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen, seine Klobrille vergolden lassen können, etc. ansonsten ist der Lohn ja ungerecht.



> Aber da alles Teuer ist und wir Kredite Abzahlen müssen,


Mal abgesehen davon, dass das drücken der Tränendrüse mehr als daneben ist, so sollte man sich nur das Leisten, was man auch wirklich bezahlen kann. Wer meint Kredite aufnehmen zu müssen bitte. Nur der soll dann nicht über Zinsen etc. rumjammern.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also ich find den Regelsatz schon was wenig. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Jenigen, die morgens um 6Uhr schon zur Arbeit gehen spürbar mehr in der Tasche haben sollten, als die Jenigen, die es nicht tun und sich fragen "Warum soll ich arbeiten gehen, wenn es andere für mich tun".


----------



## hyperionical (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@17&4:

Schön hier realistische Einstellugen zu sehen!

@Freeak:

Die HW und dein Pläne in deinem Tagebuch sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern für deinen angeblich so bemitleidenswerten Zustand.

@Kreditnehmer:

Kredite sind für lebensnotwenige Dinge da, werden aber zu 99% für anderes verwendet, also braucht kein Kreditnehmer darüber klagen was er selbst verzapft hat.

@ Topic:

Ich würde einfach alles Sätze vereinheitlichen (ein Arbeistlosengeld ohne Unterteilung) und dann abhängig von der Einzahldauer zahlen, so wäre das System auch gerechter, günstiger und würde auch mehr zur Leistung zwingen.

PS: Meine Meinung man kann, wenn man ja sonst alles kriegt, von dem Geld gut leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ach komm, immerhin ist er was die grundsätzliche Strategie in Afghanistan angeht doch schonmal viel redseliger als sein Vorgänger, der nur "vernetzte Sicherheit" aufsagen konnte. Und auf der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz hat er sich wohl auch nicht so übel geschlagen. Wohin es mit dem Afghanistan-Einsatz geht, wird man sehen müssen, im Moment habe ich aber doch den Eindruck, dass man die Realität inzwischen wenigstens anerkennt.



Das meiste, was ich zu Afghanistan gehört habe, kam von unserem Außenministerchen - und da konnte ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. (investieren in Kriegsgebiete, Zusammenarbeit mit den ach-so-bösen,...)
Von Guttenberg hab ich nur gehört, dass sich Ausbilder jetzt abknallen lassen dürfen es im Gegenzug aber mehr gibt.
Mehr als nichts, aber vorerst nichts herrausragendes.



> Das hat unter Umständen aber nichts mit wollen zu tun, sondern mit müssen. Eine Staatspleite der Griechen könnte für uns ganz blöde Folgen haben, was sie sozusagen systemrelevant macht. Portugal, Spanien, Italien und Irland (wobei die Iren das möglicherweise selbst in den Griff kriegen) könnten übrigens die nächsten sein. An diesen Ländern kann man übrigens schön sehen, wozu es führt, wenn Länder ständig neue Schulden machen. Wenigstens darf man hoffen, dass die EU diese Länder dann zu harten Sparmaßnahmen zwingt und dafür sorgt, dass das Geld wenigstens nicht ganz unsinnig verbraten wird.



Willkommen in einer Welt, in der eben nicht jeder sein eigenes Ding macht.
(auch bekannt als "Globalisierung")




feivel schrieb:


> die umfrage ist wenig repräsentativ wenns nicht mal die möglichkeit gibt, dass die höhe richtig liegt.



Die Zahl derjenigen, die Sätze für auf den Cent genau richtig halten, dürfte wohl gering sein.
Manchmal ist es sinnvoll, wenn eine Umfrage zu einer Entscheidung zwingt - sonst findet man nämlich nur heraus, dass sich die Leute keine Gedanken gemacht haben.




Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> es kann mir keiner erzählen das er mit 359 € im Monat, wobei ihm alles andere noch bezahlt wird, nicht auskommt....



Man bekommt nicht "alles" andere bezahlt. Man bekommt Miete und Heizung finanziert - das wars. (und ggf. nicht mal das, wenn man vorher ne gute Wohnung hatte und nicht umziehen -KOSTEN- will)
Von 359€ Strom, Essen, Medien (find n Job ohne Internet), Bewegung (Stichwort: Fahrt zur Arge), Kleidung, Schuhe (ich z.B. kann aufgrund meiner Schuhgröße ab 150€ aufwärts gucken), Möbel,... zu bezahlen kann sehr sehr knapp werden. In vielen Gegenden Deutschlands (und zwar HartzIV reichen Gegenden) ist Einkaufen ohne Auto (€€€€€) nur schwer möglich (bzw. deutlich teurer). Zuzahlungen für ärztliche Behandlung oder/und Medikamente werden auch nicht in allen Fällen übernommen.
359€ sind zwar genug für den täglichen Bedarf (wenn man einigermaßen haushaltet), aber es gibt eine ganze Menge Dinge, die man nicht täglich kauft, sondern nur alle paar Jahre. Unterm Strich ist so eine Anschaffung dann eben doch mehrmals im Jahr dran und dann kann man nur betteln, dass einem die Ämter was zuschießen.
wohlgemerkt: Freizeitgestaltung habe ich nicht extra aufgeführt. Man muss nicht unbedingt Kettenraucher sein, aber wenn man schon das nächste halbe Jahrhundert sein Kaff nicht mehr verlassen kann (aka Urlaub), möchte man vielleicht wenigstens mal Essen gehen.



> und unsere "Regierung" sollte besser kontrollieren, wer das Geld bekommt, es gibt genug Leute, die ihr H4 Geld verrauchen und versaufen... und sich dann am 10. jedes Monats fragen, wo das Geld geblieben ist.



Kontrollieren? 
Also Leute beschäftigen, die HartzIV-Empfänger auf Schritt und Tritt überwachen? Könnte zugegenermaßen eine Lösung für das Arbeitsproblem sein, gerade im HartIV reichen Osten gibt es auch genug Leute mit Berufserfahrung. Der letzte Staat, der sowas hier ausprobiert hat, ist daran aber Pleite gegangen.

Und selbst wenn man so eine nennenswerte Zahl an Leuten findet: Was macht man dann?
Es heißt nicht umsonst "Grundsicherung" und "Verarmung". Jemandem, der nichts hat, kann man auch nichts wegnehmen. Man kann ihn höchstens verrecken lassen.



> Und das es nicht genug Jobs gibt... Haha... einfach mal auf die Strasse gehen, in den Geschäften nachfragen, weiterbilden (es sind viele hochbezahlte Stellen offen, bei uns suchen se wieder nen Elektromeister /Elektrotechniker)



Und wie bildet man sich ohne Geld weiter?



> <<< ABER ES MELDEN SICH NUR IDIOTEN!!!



Tjo. Die gibt es halt auch. Unsere Politik gibt sich auch einige Mühe, damit es mehr werden.



> Wenn die Leute zu "dumm" sind kann ich doch nix dafür -.-



Du nicht. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es diese Leute gibt und andere sich auch aus der Verantwortung ziehen.



> Und Leute,die sich nicht regelmäßig beim Arbeitsamt melden und nachweisen können, das sie sich um Jobs bemüht haben zack, Geld wegnehmen, Miete noch bezahlen und Essensmarken verteilen, glaubt mal, dann würde die Rate der Arbeitslosen rapide sinken



Glaube mal weiter.
Die Regelungen sehen genau das -mit Ausnahme der Essensmarken, ss gibt gar nichts- nämlich vor und es wird auch angewandt. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  )
Aus unerklärlichen Gründen steigt die Zahl der Arbeitsplätze aber weiterhin genausowenig mit der Zahl der Bewerber, wie die Qualifikation der Bewerber mit der Zahl der Stunden, die sie auf dem Arbeitsamt oder dem Weg dahin verbringen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

öhm werden die weiterbildungen nicht bezahlt vom Staat??

"Der Bildungsgutschein

Durch die Weiterbildung soll die Chance für eine Vermittlung verbessert werden. Wichtig sind auch die persönlichen Vorkenntnisse. Die Agentur für Arbeit legt aber auch auf die körperliche und geistige Eignung wert. Wenn diese Hürde genommen ist, dann können Sie von der Agentur für Arbeit einen „Bildungsgutschein“ bekommen. Hiermit wird bestätigt, dass die Kosten der Weiterbildung übernommen werden und gegebenenfalls das Arbeitslosengeld weiter gezahlt wird. Der Bildungsgutschein ist in der Regel zeitlich befristet. Auch kann er auf bestimmte Regionen oder Maßnahmen beschränkt sein.

Mit diesem Bildungsgutschein können Sie an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen, der nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch III (SGB II) zugelassen ist. Das Ziel der Weiterbildung muss mit dem im Bildungsgutschein festgelegten Ausbildungsziel oder den Inhalten der Maßnahme übereinstimmen."

Quelle: Weiterbildung bei Hartz IV | Hartz 4 - Tipps und Auswege


----------



## Freeak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@17&4



> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Solange man nicht raucht und Alkohol  konsumiert(was m.M. nach Luxusgüter sind, die nicht vom Amt bezahlt  werden müssen), kommt man mit dem Geld gut aus und man hat noch genug um  jeden Monat was zu sparen.


So ein Schmarn, ich Rauche nicht, ich Trinke nicht und ich Fliege und Fahre auch nicht in den Urlaub, zudem war ich auch noch NIE Großartig im Urlaub. Maximal innerhalb Deutschlands für 1-2 Tage.



> > Und Mindestlöhne eine Falsche sache?
> 
> 
> Natürlich sind sie das aber darüber gab es schonmal ein Thema hier.


Lebe du mal 2-3 Monate hier im Osten bei einem Lohn von nichmal 1000 Euro und Bezahl Miete, Auto und Kredit davon.
Und schau dir unsere Städte an und auch unsere Straßen. Aber im ach so Hochgelobten Westen ist ja alles besser, und das Leid und die Sorgen anderer Kümmert dich ja auch nicht, genau das ist deine Einstellung genau so kommst du in meinen Augen rüber.



> Schonmal von Lohndumping Gehört?





> Ja. Das sind aber ganz eindeutig  Einzelfälle.


Dann Frage mal nen Frisör was der als Stundenlohn hat....

Und bei der Teuerungsrate (ich sage nur Sprit) versuche mal von 800 Euro zu Leben,(hatte ich als Verdienst) von denen über 400 alleine für den Unterhalt des Autos Draufgehen, (Sprit Steuern, Versicherung) und wenn man sich nur alte Karren Leisten kann (15 Jahre altes Auto) weil man keine Arbeit hat, kommen auch noch einige Hundert Euro teure Reperaturen auf einen zu, aber soweit wird ja nicht gedacht. Denn irgendwo muss man ja Mobil sein, um eventuell wieder in Arbeit zu kommen.



> Das viele Leute unrealistische, durch die Medien verursachte  Lohnvorstellungen haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.


Und wo bitte sind 8,50€ Unrelistisch? Ich kenne Leute die gehen nichtmal für 15 Euro Lohn auf Arbeit und das obwohl Sie es könnten. Aber für nen Stundenlohn von 6 Euro stelle ich mich mich nicht hin, weil es schlicht und einfach zu wenig ist. Nicht Umsonst Trage ich seit meinem 15 Lebensjahr Zeittungen aus um mein Hobby den PC zu Finanzieren, weil ich es von meiner eigenen Hände Arbeit nicht kann bzw. konnte.



> Stimmt. Man muss ja mindestens zweimal im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen,  seine Klobrille vergolden lassen können, etc. ansonsten ist der Lohn ja  ungerecht.





> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das drücken der Tränendrüse mehr als daneben  ist, so sollte man sich nur das Leisten, was man auch wirklich bezahlen  kann. Wer meint Kredite aufnehmen zu müssen bitte. Nur der soll dann  nicht über Zinsen etc. rumjammern.


Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat Sollte man mal die Klappe halten, wer ein Haus Baut oder Modernisiert und Umbaut muss nen Kredit aufnehmen, oder hast du mal eben so Schlappe 250.000 Euro auffm Konto Rumliegen? Nein? Also sei still, den Banken Verlangen auf Ihre Kredite Zinsen die es in sich haben. 
Zumal du ja eh nicht in unserer ganzen Finanz-Geschichte Drinnesteckt verbitte ich mir solche Anmaßungen wie du sie in deinem Postig angewand hast, weil das ist schlicht und einfach Verachtung, frei nach dem Motto: "Solange es mir gutgeht Spucke ich auf andere und sehe auf Sie herrab."

Und wer H4 Kassiert ist in diesem Staatssystem eh ganz weit unten, und Kämpfe dich mal aus so ner Beschissenen lage wier Raus, das ist Bockschwer, und wer sowas noch nie Mitgemacht hat, sollte ganz kleinlaut sein.
Denn Jahrelange Arbeitlosigkeit reißt große Löcher in die Haushaltskasse. Und das kann man nicht einfach mal so wieder ausgleichen, aber von sowas hast du ja wohl keine Ahnung wie ich annehmen darf.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bezugnehmend auf meinen Vorredner kann ich nur sagen: Jipp ich würd nicht für weniger als 15€ die Stunde arbeiten gehen 

Und das mit den Krediten... Den Leuten, welche sich einen (ich ja auch ^^) Kredit zulegen, sei es fürn nen Haus, nen Auto etc. sollten sich das ganz genau durchrechnen (was ist wenn ich arbeitslos werde) und nicht einfach nehmen...

Und wofür braucht man ein Auto, wenn man sowenig verdient? Kauf dir nen Roller oder fahr mitm Zug / Bus, was auch immer aber jammer nicht rum, das du zuwenig verdienst und das ein 15 Jahre altes Auto ja soviel an Unterhalt kostet. 

Oder zieh halt näher an die Arbeit, so hat man auch was davon.

Ps: Nicht persönlich nehmen, hast halt gerad ne gute VOrlage gegeben


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Freeak:
Da muss ich dir mal voll recht geben!
Die ganzen -noch nicht von H4 betroffenen- "Dummschwätzer" können nur hoffen, dass sie eine gut bezahlte Arbeit finden (sofern sie noch keine haben) und diese bis zur Rente behalten, sowie nie durch Krankheit oder andere Umstände gezwungen sind mal länger als ein Jahr nicht arbeiten zu können. Im fortgeschrittenen Alter (bereits ab 45 ) wird´s  dann fast unmöglich wieder eine Arbeit zu finden die genügend abwirft um aus H4 rauszukommen.
Wer Hartz 4 mal live erlebt hat wird schnell merken, dass man eben nicht alles bezahlt bekommt!
Z.B Stichwort Auto - im Hartz4 Satz enthalten: 14€ für Verkehr!  Welches Auto soll man da Versichern, Versteuern, Betanken, Reparieren? Auf dem Land kommst du nicht mal zum Arzt oder zum nächsten Bäcker ohne Auto. (Es kann ja nicht jeder in Berlin Mitte wohnen)
Ende der Ansage


----------



## Freeak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Bamboocha

Auffm Land ist man ohne Auto Aufgeschmissen, das ist in der Stadt schon Einfacher, aber da wir hier ja Wonbesitz haben, und meine Eltern somit auf meine Hilfe innerhalb des Haushalts sowie auch Finanziell Angewiesen sind kann ich nicht einfach Wegziehen.

Und wenn man nen Kredit aufnimmt weiß man natürlich das es ein Risiko ist, aber es gibt ja Versicherungen die im Falle der Arbeitslosigkeit Greifen, nur leider Weigert sich meine Versicherung partou zu Zahlen, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Und auf Roller, Bus und Bahn zurückzukommen: auffm Land ist die Anbindung sowas von für´n Arsch das Glaubst du nicht, zudem Fahre ich für mein Leben gerne Auto und will es nicht missen, bei Bus und Bahn hat man zudem immer eine Angebundeheit an Diverse und meist Bescheidene An und Abfahrtszeiten.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

... also wenn ich ein jahr lang arbeitslos durch krankeit sein sollte bekomm ich jeden monat 2000 euro von meiner berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung... + arbeitslosengeld + kredit von der bank bezahlt (ja sowas geht)... also von daher...

und wenn man als h4ler den ganzen tag vorn rechner hockt kann man auch keinen job finden... im callcenter suchen se immer leute... und leute die aufn land wohnen... tja... beim bauern den mist wegmachen, kp...


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei uns fährt täglich 1 Bus um 6.30 in die nächste Stadt. Aber keiner mehr zurück...
Und ich möchte mal sehen wie der das mit dem Roller macht (geschlossene Schneedecke von ca.30cm)
Im Dorf gibt´s  auch keine Arbeit - nicht mal einen Laden.
Wegziehen geht áus anderen -zwingenden- Gründen nicht...


----------



## Freeak (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6109-bamboocha2510.htmlBamboocha

Da Merkt man echt das viele gar keine Ahnung haben wie es ist in einen Niedriglohnland zu Wohnen (nimms bitte nicht Persönlich).

Es ist ja nicht so das ich nicht Arbeiten will, aber ich Möchte auch von meiner Arbeit Leben und mir was Leisten und eben auch noch was Ansparen können.

Aber das war von en 800 Euro einfach nicht drinne, die ich als Lohn hatte als ich für One sowie XMX.de PC´s Zusammengeschraubt habe. Und es war ja nicht so das ich es nicht gerne gemacht habe, im Gegenteil, nur leider hat die Wirtschaftskrise mich innherlab eines Jahres 2x den Job bei ein und derselben Firma Gekostet. Beim 2ten mal war ich Sogar nur Zeitarbeiter, und durfte da für 600 Euro dieselbe Arbeit machen wie vorher für 800€.

Ich Hoffe ich konnte dir jetzt ein Klareres Bild von mir Schaffen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> ... also wenn ich ein jahr lang arbeitslos durch krankeit sein sollte bekomm ich jeden monat 2000 euro von meiner berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung... + arbeitslosengeld + kredit von der bank bezahlt (ja sowas geht)... also von daher...
> 
> und wenn man als h4ler den ganzen tag vorn rechner hockt kann man auch keinen job finden... im callcenter suchen se immer leute... und leute die aufn land wohnen... tja... beim bauern den mist wegmachen, kp...



Du bist offensichtlich noch viel zu jung und unreif als das ich mich jetzt darüber auslassen würde...
Man kann auch durch andere Umstände arbeitslos werden - dann greift deine tolle Versicherung nicht. Und die Bank dreht dir auch den Hahn zu.


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Lebe du mal 2-3 Monate hier im Osten bei einem Lohn von nichmal 1000


Hättest du auf meinen Wohnort geschaut, wüsstest du das ich aus dem Osten bin.



> Dann Frage mal nen Frisör was der als Stundenlohn hat....


Es gibt Berufe wo das Trinkgeld mit eingeplant ist und wenn ich da einen Friseur frage, da macht das mindestens 100€ mehr im Monat aus.



> Und wo bitte sind 8,50€ Unrelistisch?


Natürlich sind sie das. Lebensunterhaltkosten(welche nicht nur von Bundesland zu Bundesland sondern sogar von Kreis zu Kreis unterschiedlich sind), Berufserfahrung, Beruf selber, gelernt oder ungelernt, wie steht der Betrieb finanziell da, Betriebsgröße etc. sind Faktoren die da einfach übergangen werden. Aber wenn man es gerne hat das Betriebe dicht machen und damit mehr Leute ohne Arbeit da stehen, bitte.
Wenigstens können die Richter des Bundesverwaltungsgericht noch klar denken und haben den Mindestlohn im Postgewerbe gekippt.



> Also sei still, den Banken Verlangen auf Ihre Kredite Zinsen die es in sich haben.


Achso, jetzt sind die bösen Banken wieder schuld, weil sie Sicherheiten für die Kredite die sie vergeben verlangen.



> aber von sowas hast du ja wohl keine Ahnung wie ich annehmen darf.


Jungchen, hättest du meine beiden bisherigen Beiträge im Thema gelesen, wüsstest du das ich selber schon von H4 leben musste und es hatte dicke gereicht, das ich monatlich sogar mindestens einen Fuffi zurücklegen konnte.

€: Ich verweise an der Stelle auch gerne hierauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...d-polen-mindestlohne-sozialstandards-etc.html


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Jungchen, hättest du meine beiden bisherigen Beiträge im Thema gelesen, wüsstest du das ich selber schon von H4 leben musste und es hatte dicke gereicht, das ich monatlich sogar mindestens einen Fuffi zurücklegen konnte.



Da hast du aber nicht allein gelebt und / oder kein Auto finanzieren müssen...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

naja ich denk das ich mit meinen 26 Jahren nicht zu jung bin um die ganze Sache zu durchschauen... Also bei mir zumindest wird sich im Falle einer Arbeitslosigkeit nicht viel ändern.. doch... ich hab mehr Zeit zum zocken ^^ und PC´s zusammenschrauben für 800 bzw. 600 € das is doch die totale verarsche... echt mal ohne witz da kann man sich auch zuhause hinsetzen und den ganzen Tag Umfragen im Internet beantworten, da kommt mehr rum...
naja wer aufn Land lebt und keine Arbeit findet, ich frag mich immer noch wieso die Leute dann nicht in den sauren Apfel beissen, Sack und Pack schnappen und in ne größere (+50.000 Einwohner) ziehen, da findet man immer was... für mehr als 800€ im Monat

und mit allein leben und auto finanzieren... wofür? gerade wenn man allein lebt hat man alle möglichkeiten der welt offen... heuer doch aufn schiff an, wander aus, zieh in ne große Stadt, stell dich an die Laterne (JOKE) oder mach sonstiges, aber mecker net rum, das du, weil du dein auto finanzieren musst, keine kohlen hast..
Ich persönlich fahr nen ussels roller, wohn 15 km von der Arbeit entfernt und ja , ich fahr auch bei Glatteis, weil ich einfach zu kniepig bin 4,50 € pro Busfahrt auszugeben.. Ich investier mein Geld lieber In FullHD TV´s, Blu Rays und PC Hardware ( ich weiß teures Hobby, aber arschlecken, ich leb nur einmal)

UND ich geh 2mal im Monat fett feiern... Glaub ich zumindest, meistens gibts nur irgendwelche Beweisfotos 

UND ich wohn auch allein... und hab sogar noch nen Raum leerstehen, wird in absehbahrer Zeit ein Kinozimmer draus gemacht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

...mal sehen ob du in 20 Jahren auch noch so rumtönst...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nö.. dann hab ich bessers zutun,als im PCGH Forum Post´s zu verfassen.... Da werd ich für meine Familie da sein und mir in Kanada nen schönes Leben machen


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

...als Holzfäller/Förster?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

warum nicht? die lebenserhaltungskosten sind um einiges niedriger und die menschen viel freundlicher... hauptsache die arbeit macht spass und es kommt was bei rum...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> öhm werden die weiterbildungen nicht bezahlt vom Staat??



Nur sehr eingeschränkt:
Die Maßnahmen, die der Staat für richtig hält. (klingt in deinem Zitat auch an: "auf bestimmte Regionen oder Maßnahmen beschränkt ...  an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen, der nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch III (SGB II) zugelassen ist")

Zum Teil endet das damit, das die Leute Puzzles zusammensetzen, dass Leute, die jahrelang in Büros tätig waren, einen Computergrundkurs besuchen (der didaktisch so miserabel ist, das jemand, der vorher keinen Computer bedienen konnte, es hinterher immer noch nicht kann. Aber niemand überprüft, ob die externen Anbieter solide Arbeit abliefern - die kriegen ihr Geld auch so und stellen sich auf HartzIV-Massendurchschleusen ein), Selbstständigkeitslehrgänge sind für studierte Leute Standard (ungeachtet dessen, dass man z.B. mit einem Ökologiestudium eher schlechte Chancen bei der Firmengründung hat),...
Ob die Ausbildung was taugt spielt keine Rolle, ob die Ausbildung vom Markt verlangt wird, nur sehr eingeschränkt (=irgendwann macht sich einer 5 Minuten Gedanken drüber. Die nächsten Jahre erhalten Millionen von HartzIVern die Ausbildung, auch wenn der Bedarf längst gedeckt ist bzw. -wie im Falle der Computerkurse- das Zertifikat für die Arbeitgeber jede Bedeutung verloren hat), die Berücksichtigung der bereits vorhandenen Qualifikationen lückenhaft/zufällig und die Interessen gleich ganz egal. (was im Rahmen des Zwangskonzeptes "HartzIV" auf den erste Blick richtig erscheint, aber gelegentlich sollte man sich mal überlegen, ob es die sinnvollste Lösung ist, Person A zu Kurs Y und Person B zu Kurs X zu zwingen, wenn A zu X will und B zu Y...)




Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Und wofür braucht man ein Auto, wenn man sowenig verdient? Kauf dir nen Roller oder fahr mitm Zug / Bus



Welcher Bus? Welche Bahn?
Und wie bitte erscheinst du bei der derzeitigen Witterung nach 40 Minuten aufm Roller im bügelfrischen Anzug beim Vorstellungsgespräch?
Oder beim Kunden?
Beim ersten Kunden von 10 heute.
In 50km Entfernung.
"Mobil, gepflegtes Aussehen" ist heute genauso Standard, wie "Englisch und Computerkenntnisse". Das ist ohne eigenes Auto nicht zu realisieren, erst recht nicht seitdem der öffentliche Nahverkehr nach kurzfristigen ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten auf Größe 0 runtergesparrt wird.



> Oder zieh halt näher an die Arbeit, so hat man auch was davon.



Bist du schon mal umgezogen? Mit einem Roller? Wieviel hat es sich, inklusive Möbel, etc. gekostet? (insbesondere wenn du in kleinere, HartzIV kompatible Wohnung gezogen bist, in der die alten Möbel nur äußerst beschränkt untergebracht werden konnten)

Macht das für eine 6 monatige Probezeit mit mittelprächtigen Aussichten auf eine Dauerstelle und einem Monatslohn von ein paar 100€ Sinn?
Wie oft kann man sich das leisten, bevor die Reserven aufgebraucht sind?
0 mal.



> Ps: Nicht persönlich nehmen, hast halt gerad ne gute VOrlage gegeben



Imho hat er einen sehr berechtigten Einwand gebracht. Die Forderungen, die heute in der Wirtschaft gestellt werden, sind für jemanden, der einmal unten angekommen ist, de facto nicht mehr einholbar.



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ... also wenn ich ein jahr lang arbeitslos durch krankeit sein sollte bekomm ich jeden monat 2000 euro von meiner berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung... + arbeitslosengeld + kredit von der bank bezahlt (ja sowas geht)... also von daher...



Schön für dich. Andere würden sich freuen, wenn sie 24 Monate lang nen entsprechenden Job hatten, anstatt von der Schule oder Lehre in HartzIV zu wechseln.
Unabhängig davon fällt auch bei dir das Arbeitslosengeld nach einem Jahr weg und wenn du z.B. durch Firmenpleite arbeitslos wirst, zahlt auch keine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung. Have fun mit deinem Kredit.



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> naja wer aufn Land lebt und keine Arbeit findet, ich frag mich immer noch wieso die Leute dann nicht in den sauren Apfel beissen, Sack und Pack schnappen und in ne größere (+50.000 Einwohner) ziehen, da findet man immer was... für mehr als 800€ im Monat



Weil merkwürdigerweise auch den großen Städten ettliche Leute keine Arbeit finden und -s.o.- das mit dem Umziehen auch nicht so ganz kostenneutral ist.
Daneben sollen Menschen sowas ekliges wie soziale Kontakte haben.



> heuer doch aufn schiff an



Wenn du n Offizierspatent hast: Kein Problem.
Wenn du nur Matrose bist... - kannst ja versuchen, das Lohnniveau  von phillipinischer Vetternwirtschaft zu unterbieten. Deutsche Matrosen gibts quasi nicht mehr.
Wenn du gar nicht ausgebildet bist... - äh sorry. Die Zeiten, als "kann am Tau ziehen" als Qualifikation reichte, sind seit ca. 100 Jahren vorbei.



> wander aus



klar. Andere Staaten sind ja auch so nett, einem die Reise- und Transportkosten vorzuschießen, einem viertstellige Begrüßungsgelder zuzustecken und die Arbeitgeber bringen sich fast gegenseitig um in ihrer Gier nach unqualifizierten Deutschen Arbeitslosen, die nicht mal den Landesnamen in der Landessprache aussprechen können.



> zieh in ne große Stadt



Scheint deine Lieblingslösung zu sein. Erinnert an das 19.Jhd. oder Slums in Südamerika und Afrika.


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo ruyven hats mal wieder auf den punkt gebracht, was alle gut verdienene gerne ausser acht lassen oder erst gar nicht kennen/wissen. als h4ler darf man sich kein neues auto kaufen, geschweige den leisten, ohne auto, fallen schonmal 75% aller jobs weg. umziehn, ja klar, für einen billiglohn job umzuziehn lohnt sich, vorallem wenn man nach einem jahr eh wieder gehen darf. also für einen sklavenjob bzw einen job den man wirklich nicht mag, kaum mit dem gehalt über die runden kommt, umziehn für tausende von euros und damit freunde und familie aufgeben? ich meine nicht die eigene frau, falls vorhanden, sondern eltern, onkel tante usw.. und nach nem jahr oder eher wieder das gleiche? jeder der sich selbst was wert ist und ein klein wenig rechnen kann sagt dazu nein. ausser natürlich bei einem guten job, wo man gut leben kann. aber einen wo man nichtmals ein auto mit finanzieren kann.. wo leben die menschen wie "bambuchi möchtergen" eigentlich? war das nicht der proll der eh eine eigene firma hat bzw von daddy gesponsert wird? hat er meine ich in einem thread mal erwähnt.. und dann zu behaupten was ein mensch alles tun muß und nicht... ich bitte dich, denk erstmal nach. und nochmal, es gibt nur um die 500k offene stellen die nicht mies sind. auf die kommen zig millionen arbeitslose. und die meisten von denen wollen einfach arbeiten, aber sich nicht versklaven lassen. man sollte doch zb annehmen, das wenn man einen job hat wo man jedesmal zur baustelle rausfahren muß, wo keine öffentlich rechtlichen langfahren bzw die zeiten nicht stimmen (zb wenn die bahn erst um 6.30 da wäre man aber um 6 da sein müßte), da sollte man doch annehmen das man sich da ein auto leisten sollte um die 60km oder gar 100km pro tag zu fahren, oder? sowas zb hatte ich mal, 6.30 uhr bis 20uhr abends, monate lang, knapp über hundert km pro tag, inclusive stau. und nicht genug geld womit ich mir ein neues auto hätte leisten können, geschweige denn größere reperaturen am alten. nach abzug der spritkosten blieb mal grade genug zum leben, aber wenns auto platt ist.. da gabs keine bahn, kein firmen auto usw.. was soll man da machen? ist das gerecht? muß man sich das wirklich antun? dorthin umziehn kann man auch knicken, für 4mon lohnt sich das schlichtweg nicht, und ein zimmer ist zu teuer. antworte mal darauf, schlaumeier bambuchi.. kurz gesagt, ich habs soweit getrieben bis ich gefeuert wurde, wäre ich da geblieben, bei dem stress und nicht vorhandenem geld.. glück hatte ich mit dem fortbildungskursen die mir mehr ermöglichten, dieses glück hat aber nicht jeder. mom haben wir über 7mill. h4ler und ca 4mill. arbeitslose, wieviele jetzt genau arbeitssuchend sind von den h4ler weiß ich nicht, aber es ist defakto nicht genug arbeit für alle da. und jobs herbeizuzwingen mit 1€ jobs die eine vollzeitstelle mit richtigen gehalt machen sollte, ist wohl nicht das richtige. oder andere sklavenarbeit wo man wie kanonenfutter drann verballert wird.. ich kanns verstehen wenn man statt sich zu versklaven lieber zuhause bleibt. ein bürgergeld wäre nicht schlecht, man hat seine ruhe mit einem minimum womit man leben kann, und nicht nur vegitieren. und wenn man will, was die meisten wollen, kann man sich sehr viel mehr hinzuverdienen, so müßte man nichtmals einen mindestlohn einführen und firmen in den bankrott treiben, es wird einfach drauf gepackt. die frage wie man das bezahlen soll, ka.. vielleicht durch die gez, lol...


----------



## Cop (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also erstmal ist es schon klar, das "Ossis" hier von genug geld Reden, ihr könnt ja mal versuchen in Hamburg damit auszukommen.
Wenn ihr so redet, sollte H4 doch schon Regiansabhängig sein, und dann sollten 200€ für "Ossis" reichen!
Und allen die hier Hetzen, gönne ich mal das euer Chef euch reinholt und dann Rauswirft, dann könnt ihr mitreden !


und zu Bamboocha2510 sage ich jetzt mal nichts, der ist sicher 16 und wohnt bei Pappi !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Warum sollten 200€ für Ossis reichen?


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein niedrigerer Satz für Ostzohnler wäre im Prinzip naheliegend, da die Lebenshaltungskosten da durchnittlich niedriger sind (allerdings nur ~6%). Wobei man überprüfen müsste, inwiefern das so auch für die Produkte gillt, die H4-Empfänger tendenziell kaufen und ob man mit einem niedrigeren Satz in den großen Städten noch durchkommt. Wenn man aber schon ortsbezogen unterschiedlich viel bezahlen will, dann müsste man das viel kleinräumiger machen, denn München ist sicher auch teurer als irgendein Kuhkaff im Westen. Vermutlich ist es, aufgrund des sonst gigantischen Aufwandes, aber sinnvoller an der Pauschale festzuhalten.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> und zu Bamboocha2510 sage ich jetzt mal nichts, der ist sicher 16 und wohnt bei Pappi !



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil (hoffe ich)...
Ich bin 26, komm aus zerütteten Familienverhältnissen, habe mir alles selber aufgebaut, bin mit 21 Jahren bei meinen Eltern ( bei einem Monatsgehalt von 1000 Netto) ausgezogen, wohnen in der Nähe von Düsseldorf (die Wohnung hat damals 450 € warm gekostet) habe mich hochgearbeitet und darf jetzt meinen Lebensstandard führen, so wie ich es mag.

Achso an den Vor-Vorposter... Absätze täten gut...

WAS KANN ICH DAFÜR,WENNS BEI EUCH KEINE JOBS GIBT, BZW. DIE JOBS DIE IHR GUTFINDET "ÜBERQUALIFIZIERT" SIND FÜR EUCH?

Bei uns stehen abertausende Stellen in der Zeitung...

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, im Osten ist doch eh alles billiger, hier im Westen ist es bestimmt schwieriger mit der Kohle auszukommen, aber ich bleibe bei dem Standpunkt, wer damit gut haushaltet und nur nen bisschen was auf dem Kasten hat wird aus dieser Miesere auch wieder rauskommen.

Wenn ich meinen Job verlieren sollte, würd ich alles dransetzen, das ich innerhalb von ner Woche nen neuen find. ( Und glaubt mal, ich arbeite im Büro als Technischer Kaufmann, bin gelernter Elektriker, habe Kenntisse im MSR und Anlagenbau, SPS etc.)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr gelernt habt, aber so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil (hoffe ich)...
> Ich bin 26, komm aus zerütteten Familienverhältnissen, habe mir alles selber aufgebaut, bin mit 21 Jahren bei meinen Eltern ( bei einem Monatsgehalt von 1000 Netto) ausgezogen, wohnen in der Nähe von Düsseldorf (die Wohnung hat damals 450 € warm gekostet) habe mich hochgearbeitet und darf jetzt meinen Lebensstandard führen, so wie ich es mag.


 Danke und jetzt hätte ich noch gerne deine Kontodaten. 


> Bei uns stehen abertausende Stellen in der Zeitung...


 Mhh, kann ich mir nocht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht wenn man die 400€ Jobs abzieht und die "von zu Hause aus viel Geld verdienen" Jobs. 
Am besten ist es m. M. n. immer noch sich initiativ zu bewerben.


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen, im Osten ist doch eh alles billiger, hier im Westen ist es bestimmt schwieriger mit der Kohle auszukommen, aber ich bleibe bei dem Standpunkt, wer damit gut haushaltet und nur nen bisschen was auf dem Kasten hat wird aus dieser Miesere auch wieder rauskommen.


 Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. Die Unterhaltskosten für Wohnungen sind sicherlich geringer, hier in Berlin beispielsweise, dafür sind ja aber auch die Wohnungszuschüsse regional unterschiedlich und eben marktangepasst. Die restlichen Unterhaltskosten wie Lebensmittel etc. kosten bei einem Aldi im Westen genausoviel, wie bei einem Aldi im Osten. 


> Wenn ich meinen Job verlieren sollte, würd ich alles dransetzen, das ich innerhalb von ner Woche nen neuen find. ( Und glaubt mal, ich arbeite im Büro als Technischer Kaufmann, bin gelernter Elektriker, habe Kenntisse im MSR und Anlagenbau, SPS etc.)
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr gelernt habt, aber so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


Naja, ein 45+ Jähriger der seinen Job verliert hat in der Tat schlechte Chancen auch wenn er quallifiziert ist. Wenn man auf dem Land wohnt, wo will man da auf die schnelle einen neuen Job bekommen? Oder in Berlin beispielsweise. Hier gibt es viele gut ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte die keinen Job finden. Hauptstadt der arbeitslosen Akademiker - Berlin - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost
Das ist eben regional unterschiedlich und kann auf keinen Fall verallgemeinert werden.

MfG


----------



## Cop (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Job verlieren sollte, würd ich alles dransetzen, das ich innerhalb von ner Woche nen neuen find. ( Und glaubt mal, ich arbeite im Büro als Technischer Kaufmann, bin gelernter Elektriker, habe Kenntisse im MSR und Anlagenbau, SPS etc.)
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr gelernt habt, aber so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.



na dann warte mal ab, bis du über 40 bist und ARbeitslos wirst, da ist es sogar egal ob du Zaubern kannst, wirst nix bekommen !

Sehr geehrte  Frau Bundeskanzlerin!
Wenn Sie schon nicht für anständige  Lohnerhöhung und Rentenerhöhung sorgen können, sorgen Sie wenigstens  dafür, dass die Mülltonnen niedriger werden, es ist unbequem drinn zu  wühlen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

komisch, wir suchen gerad einen mit viel berufserfahrung.. kann auch 40+ sein... haben selber 3 Leute 40+ beschäftigt, einer ist sogar an die 60.... Weil das was die Leute aufn Kasten haben, kann kein Mitte 20 Jähriger...


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> komisch, wir suchen gerad einen mit viel berufserfahrung.. kann auch 40+ sein... haben selber 3 Leute 40+ beschäftigt, einer ist sogar an die 60.... Weil das was die Leute aufn Kasten haben, kann kein Mitte 20 Jähriger...


Das würde ich als Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt bezeichnen.

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das würde ich als Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt bezeichnen.
> 
> MfG


Das wird halt stark davon abhängen, was du so gelernt hast. Mit einer vernünftigen Ausbildung, bevorzugt in einem technischen Bereich, hat man sicher noch die Chance irgendwas zu finden. Da gibt's doch einige Stellen, wo die Leute froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt jemanden finden, egal wie alt der dann ist.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das wird halt stark davon abhängen, was du so gelernt hast. Mit einer vernünftigen Ausbildung, bevorzugt in einem technischen Bereich, hat man sicher noch die Chance irgendwas zu finden. Da gibt's doch einige Stellen, wo die Leute froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt jemanden finden, egal wie alt der dann ist.


Das als Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich schonmal besser, stimmt aber ich hatte ja auch versucht aufzuzeigen, siehe arbeitslose Akademiker in Berlin Link, dass eben auch eine gute Quallifikation nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet heutzutage einen Job zu bekommen und umso älter man wird, umso schwieriger wird es dann für den Arbeitssuchenden.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Allgemein: Spekulationen über die persönlichen Hintergründe, Motivation, Intelligenz, etc. von Forumsteilnehmern sind zu unterlassen.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. Die Unterhaltskosten für Wohnungen sind sicherlich geringer, hier in Berlin beispielsweise, dafür sind ja aber auch die Wohnungszuschüsse regional unterschiedlich und eben marktangepasst. Die restlichen Unterhaltskosten wie Lebensmittel etc. kosten bei einem Aldi im Westen genausoviel, wie bei einem Aldi im Osten.



exakt.





Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> komisch, wir suchen gerad einen mit viel berufserfahrung.. kann auch 40+ sein... haben selber 3 Leute 40+ beschäftigt, einer ist sogar an die 60.... Weil das was die Leute aufn Kasten haben, kann kein Mitte 20 Jähriger...



Na dann stellt doch mal jemanden ein, der von 1980 bis 2000 im Kupferbergbau gearbeitet hat und seitdem Arbeitslos ist.


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das als Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich schonmal besser, stimmt aber ich hatte ja auch versucht aufzuzeigen, siehe arbeitslose Akademiker in Berlin Link, dass eben auch eine gute Quallifikation nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet heutzutage einen Job zu bekommen und umso älter man wird, umso schwieriger wird es dann für den Arbeitssuchenden.
> 
> MfG


Sicherlich gibt es Gegenden, vor allem im Osten, wo einfach nix geht und auch in unmittelbarer Zukunft wohl eher nix mehr gehen wird. Da hilft dann aber einfach alles nix und man muss wohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beißen und umziehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wobei es auch da ausnahmen mit dem Alter gibt, denn ich kenne es so, das viele Betriebe 19-25 Jährige vorziehen als Jugendliche mit 15-18 die gerade erst die Schule oder Ausbildung hinter sich haben und keine/kaum Erfahrungen mitbringen.  

Natürlich kommt dies immer auf den Betrieb selbst an, verallgemeinern kann man dies wohl nicht.


----------



## Cop (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> komisch, wir suchen gerad einen mit viel berufserfahrung.. kann auch 40+ sein... haben selber 3 Leute 40+ beschäftigt, einer ist sogar an die 60.... Weil das was die Leute aufn Kasten haben, kann kein Mitte 20 Jähriger...



nur für 7,50€ will das kein älterer machen !


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

für 7.50 würd ich auch nicht arbeiten gehen. ausser es gibt das bürgergeld und ich bekomms oben drauf und es ist in meiner nähe, dann gerne.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> [...] außerdem muss (oder müsste endlich mal) gewährleistet sein dass jemand der 40h arbeitet spürbar mehr hat, als einer der arbeitslos ist und H4 bezieht.



Das ist richtig, nur kann man das auf zwei verschiedenen Wegen interpretieren. 

Nr. 1
Es werden deswegen die H4-Zahlungen gekürzt. Auf dieser Schiene fährt traurigerweise auch die FDP, wenn der gute Herr Westerwelle zum x-ten Mal wieder den Satz sagt, dass einer, der arbeitet, mehr bekommen muss, als einer, der nicht arbeitet. Da mein Vater viele Jahre arbeitslos war, habe ich selbst erfahren müssen, mit wie wenig Geld ein H4-Empfänger leben muss. Es reicht für nichts. Die Existenzbedürfnisse werden gerade so gedeckt, Kulturbedürfnisse wie Kino können nicht befriedigt werden. Dabei finde ich auch die Vorurteile wirklich schlimm, H4-Empfänger wären faul hätten keine Lust zu arbeiten und würden gerne alles, wie es ein User auf der ersten Seite schrieb, "in den Arsch geschoben" bekommen. Eine dümmere Pauschalisierung ist mir kaum wann zu Ohren gekommen. Sicher, es gibt Einzelfälle (wo gibt es die nicht?), aber was ist mit dem großen ganzen Rest? Mein Vater jedenfalls ist jetzt nach unzähligen Bewerbungen und einer langen Zeit in Armut froh, wieder seinen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten zu können. Doch die Brücke per H4 war dafür dringend notwendig und war nicht mehr als eine dürftige Existenzstütze...

Nr. 2
Die Politik ergreift Maßnahmen, um die Gehälter der Geringverdiener effektiv zu erhöhen. Ob das nun durch Mindestlöhne, starke Gewerkschaften oder wie auch immer erreicht werden soll - diese Interpretation muss die moralisch Richtige sein. 

cYa

MR.CHS


----------



## Cop (12. Februar 2010)

nur das die FDP eine Arbeitgeber Partei ist, und die CDU auch, was erwartet ihr ?

passt gerade gut : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sforderung-alle-spezialisten.html#post1533668


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> nur für 7,50€ will das kein älterer machen !



stimmt, wir zahlen 16,50 €... je nach Qualifikation



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann stellt doch mal jemanden ein, der von 1980 bis 2000 im  Kupferbergbau gearbeitet hat und seitdem Arbeitslos ist.



lol, was soll ich damit?

Da muss ich ja noch 5 Jahre investieren, damit der soweit wie ich ist...

Hört sich zwar knallhart an, aber das Geschäft ist momentan so...


----------



## Cop (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

und um welche Tätigkeit geht es da genau ?


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Natürlich sind sie zu knapp , 770 im Monat sind angemessen , Kinder 500 !
Familiendurschnitt sind immerhin 4300 im Monat in Deutschland laut Statistik 2Erw.2Kinder !
Also halt ich 50% für angemessen ! mfg


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

die familie die wirklich über 4k netto im monat bekommt möchte gern mal sehen. ausser bekannte von mir, die sich einen porsche cayenne, audi q7 und ne fette villa leisten können, die zählen nicht.


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

sag das mal den Statistikern , total am Leben vorbei . Aber das sagt mir , das es jede Menge gibt mit mehr als 10000 im Monat !


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn man da eine brauchbare Aussage haben will, ist es halt sinnvoller sich den Median anzugucken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> lol, was soll ich damit?



Genau das ist die Frage, die du beantworten musst, wenn du die Meinung vertreten willst, dass sich die Leute einen Job "suchen" sollen. Ein erheblicher Teil der Arbeitslosen stammt nun einmal aus Industriezweigen, die in der Auflösung begriffen sind und hat trotz jahrelanger beruflicher Erfahrung keine von den Qualifikationen, die gesucht werden. Da kann man dann suchen, bis man schwarz wird - es gibt keinen Job.



> Da muss ich ja noch 5 Jahre investieren, damit der soweit wie ich ist...
> Hört sich zwar knallhart an, aber das Geschäft ist momentan so...



Tjo. Und genau damit "knallhart" nicht umschlägt in Gegengewalt, gibt es eine soziale Grundsicherung.


----------



## Dal604 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Freundin von Dal604 muss auch mal ihren Senf dazugeben:

Also ich versteh diesen ganzen Rummel nicht so wirklich.

Ich finde, die Menschen in Deutschland sollten dankbar sein, dass es überhaupt finanzielle Unterstützung vom Staat gibt. Und besonders wenn ich höre, dass man am liebsten auswandern würde, weil in Deutschland ja die Steuern so hoch sind usw. - na bitte, dann sollen die Menschen doch mal auswandern und mal gucken, wie viel Unterstützung man denn in anderen Ländern bekommt. Geht doch mal in die USA - da habt ihr zwar die Chance vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär zu werden, aber klappt das nicht, interessiert sich keiner dafür, wie man ohne bzw. mit wenig Geld um die Runden kommt.

Ich denke, wir sind in Deutschland mit unserem Sozialsystem schon sehr gut dran und sollten nicht immer darauf schimpfen, wie schlecht die Politik ist.. sondern einfach mal dankbar sein, dass wir in so einem Staat leben können. Viele regen sich heutzutage über die neue Staatsverschuldung auf, auf der anderen Seite sollen die Hartz4 Sätze aufgestockt werden - ähm irgendwas haut da wohl nicht hin.

Ich bin Student und bin mit 18 in eine eigene Wohnung gezogen. Ich bekomme kein Bafög sondern lediglich 350 Euro von meinen Eltern pro Monat. Davon gehen Wohnung, Strom, Internet ab, habe ich noch 120 Euro, und davon wird Essen bezahlt.. am Ende vom Monat habe ich oft noch Geld über, um mir Kleidung usw. zu kaufen.
Für mich ist es demnach auch nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, warum man mit dem Hartz4 Geld nicht hinkommt, zumal man ja als Arbeitsloser zwangsweise den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, nach preiswerten Angeboten in den Zeitungen zu suchen und dann von Supermarkt zu Supermarkt zu spazieren. Es ist doch klar dass sich ein Arbeitsloser nicht die "Luxusartikel" leisten kann, wie einer der arbeitet - aber irgendwo muss man ja auch noch Unterschiede machen, sonst hat ja irgendwann keiner mehr den Anreiz zu arbeiten.


----------



## Cop (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

siehe link oben von mir!

was barucht der Hartzi alles:

Flach TV nicht unter 107cm
HiFi Anlage
Geschirspühler
PC
zweit TV
Waschmaschine
Trockner

das zumindest ist alles unpfändbar weil laut gesetzgeber zum grundbedarf gehörend, dann soll es bitte auch Finanziert werden !


alles kräht immer wegen der Kosten welche H4 empfänger bekommen, aber was sich die 1€ Träger alles einverleiben, das scheint egal zu sein, war übriegens 7x soviel wie ausgezahltes H4 !


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Manche Leute können halt nicht damit Leben das andere Geld einfach so bekommen.Weil sie arbeiten müssen und es sie ankotzt.Aber komischerweise wird fast jeder Mensch gleich geboren und kann seine Entscheidungen selber treffen.Aber es gibt halt auch Leute die sind mit ihrer Arbeit unzufrieden, weil sie sich dachten hauptsache Arbeit ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.Nur damit sie anerkannt werden, das ist halt so das dumme Volk.Sind halt nicht zufrieden und kommen darauf nicht klar.Ich persönlich arbeite auch aber ich ******** auf die Geselschafft und werde es immer tun weil ich mit den sachen die ich tue zufrieden bin.


----------



## Wolf78 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hallo

Also ich denke die H4 Sätze sind für Familien mit Kindern sehr eng .
Erkläre mal an eigenem B.s.p .

Wir sind eine Familie Lebensgefährtin (29)-Arbeitslos  ,Ich selber (31) LKW Fahrer , Kind 1 ( 8 ) Schule 3 Klasse , Kind 2 ( 2 Jahre ) Kindergarten.

Wie sind eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft !

Ich verdiene ca.750 - 800 Euro Netto , wir bekommen von der ARGE die Miete von 500 gezahlt .  Meine Lebensgefährtin bekommt 2 x Kindergeld auf Ihr Konto gezahlt. Kita wird vom Jugendamt bezahlt .
Also muss noch 2 x Essensversorgung gezahlt werden ca . 2 x 45 Euro .

Ausgaben wie Internet / Fahrt zur Arbeit (65 km täglich ) ,Versicherungen , Riester , Bekleidung , Schulkosten ( Hefte etc.) ,Lebensmittel u.a kleinere Kosten zusammen betragen Rund 550 - 650 Euro ,die ich alleine schon von meinem Lohn bestreiten muss.

Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen das nicht jeder Monat gleich ist . Im Januar 2010 kahmen noch 60 Euro Automobilclub dazu . Im Februar kommen 80 Euro Mieterschutzbund dazu . Und im Mai kommen noch 86 Euro KFZ Steuern dazu.

( Geburtstage ,Weihnachten und sonstige sind nicht mit aufgeführt )

Es lässt sich sicher streiten ob H4 Sätze zu niedrig oder ausrechend sind ,ich denke das es von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich ist.

Meine Lebensgefährtin ist auf Arbeitsuche ,dabei müssen wir aber bedenken das unser Kleiner in die Kita gebracht wird und wieder abgeholt .
Ich arbeite von 3:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr ,also könnte ich den kleinen abholen und somit könnte meine Lebensgefährtin eine arbeit annehmen erst ab 8:00 Uhr bis ?? um den Kleinen zu bringen! Und genau da liegt das Problem ,wo man hinschaut werden nur Schichten gearbeitet und somit ist es nicht gewährleistet das der Kleine in die Kita kommt. 

Sie ist Kauffrau im Einzelhandel ,dieser Berufszweig wird kaum noch gesucht und sie Bewirbt sich wirklich überall - nur Schichten gehn halt nicht -. Sie will so gerne Arbeiten und kämpft und immer wieder giebt es Rückschläge . 

So jetzt wieder zum Thema - sind H4 Sätze zu niedrig -> Antwort bedingt 

Ehrer sollte man sich fragen sind die Löhne ausreichend ? Wir möchten unsere Abgaben gerne selber bestreiten können ohne vom Staat noch Unterstützung bekommen zu müssen. 

Familien währe schon geholfen wenn das Kindergeld  nicht angerechnet würde.


----------



## Cop (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ich selber (31) LKW Fahrer
> 
> Ich verdiene ca.750 - 800 Euro Netto




Sorry, aber wenn ich das so lese, muss ich dir deine Intelligenz absprechen!
Wer zu solchen bedingungen Arbeiten geht, unterstützt nur, das die Arbeitgeber mit ihrem Lohndumping auch noch Recht bekommen!
Ich würde für die Kohle nicht losgehen, es kann doch nicht sein, das jemand der 37-40std ( und das denke ich mal ist Minimum bei LKW Fahrern ) nicht genug Lohn hat, um sich zu ernären.
Sag mal, dein Chef, was hat der für einen PKW?
und sein Frau ?

ne, sowas darf nicht unterstützt werden, das ist genau das, was unser Politiker wollen, das wir den Reichtum der anderen aufbauen, und selber von allmosen leben!
ohne mich, ich würde Krankfeiern bis ich entlassen werde, an deiner stelle aber vorher noch schnell Heiraten, wirst sehen, euch gehts nicht schlechter, und du bleibst morgens im Bett.
das schlimme ist nur, das dann sofort der nächste Depp kommt, und dein Chef dann weiter seinen Luxus erarbeitet bekommt!
Aber das war der hauptgrund, warum die damals bei H4 gleich voll auf die kacke vonwegen sanktionen gehauen haben, damit das Proletariat auch ja schön Angst hat, und sich weiter knebeln und unterdrücken lässt.
Die Arbeitgeber haben sich die letzten jahre sowiso geärgert, das die Gewerkschaften seit den 50ern zuviele Rechte erstritten haben.
Das muss jetzt alles wieder weg! und das geht am besten, wenn mann einen Keil in die untersten schichten der Gesellschaft treibt ! ( unneinigkeit ) !
das ist die "New World Order " !
den Deppen nicht auf dich Persönlich bezihen, es ist nur meine meinung über leute die sich ausbeuten lassen !


----------



## Dal604 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja Cop, da gibt es zum Glück einen Unterschied - es gibt Leute, die arbeiten wollen, und Leute die nicht arbeiten wollen. Und wenn man wirklich arbeiten will, dann nimmt man eben auch arbeiten an, bei denen man leider nicht ganz so viel verdient. 

Mit Sicherheit fahren die meisten Chefs dicke Autos und wohnen in großen Häusern, aber wenn man das mal in Relation zu deinem oben genannten "Grundbedarf" stellt ist das auch schon wieder gerechtfertigt. Ich finde das eine Frechheit, dass du der Meinung bist, dass dieser "Grundbedarf" auch finanziert werden sollte - wenn man von Hartz 4 lebt, nicht arbeiten geht und anscheinend für wenig Geld auch nicht arbeiten will, dann kann man sich eben keinen fetten Rechner, keinen Flachbildschirm usw. leisten. Irgendeinen Unterschied zum Arbeitenden muss es ja geben. Ich finde diese Sichtweise sehr unakzeptabel.

Was gibt jemand mit deiner Sichtweise denn dem Staat zurück? Es sollte immer ein Geben und Nehmen sein, hat die Mami früher gesagt... nur Anforderungen stellen von wegen "weniger Steuern und mehr Geld, aber nein, meine Hände will ich mir dabei nicht dreckig machen", funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht in der Beziehung Staat - Bürger.
@ Wolf: Ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu!


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> und das geht am besten, wenn mann einen Keil in die untersten schichten der Gesellschaft treibt !



Streich "untersten" - ansonsten stimme ich Dir -in diesem einen Punkt- durchaus zu. Und wie gut diese Strategie funktioniert, dafuer hast Du hier ein Paradebeispiel aufs Parkett gelegt.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Hartz4 Sätze sind viel zu *NIEDRIG*, für DIEJENIGEN die sich bemühen, Arbeit zu Finden oder Diejenigen die Kinder grossziehen und sich bemühen, denen ein vernünftiges Leben zu ermöglichen.

Die Hartz4 Sätze sind *VIEL ZU HOCH* für Alle, die auf unser Gemeinwesen scheiss**, die den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen und den ganzen Tag vorm Penner Markt stehen und saufen.

Ich habe *NICHT* abgestimmt - mir fehlt der Punkt : "*Die Hartz4 Gesetze sind ungerecht und müssen geändert werden*"

_1 Euro Jobs ist staatlich geförderte Lohnsklaverei, zum Nachteil derer, die von ihrer Hände Arbeit leben möchten.
_
_Leih- und Zeitarbeit ist für die Arbeitnehmer keine Möglichkeit, eine neue Stelle zu finden - sondern staatlich geregeltes Lohndumping zum Vorteil von "Sozialbeitrag sparenden" Arbeitgebern und zum Vorteil der Zeitarbeitsmafia. Und zum Nachteil der Arges, die die Hungerlöhne aufbessern müssen.

_*All dieses Schamlose Ausnutzen der Angst vor Arbeits- und Existenzlosigkeit zum Vorteil einiger skrupelloser Elemente schaden unserem Land viel mehr als ein paar saufende, Arbeitsscheue Hartzinger.*

WESTERWILLI ZUM EIN EURO JOB BITTE ....


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> und um welche Tätigkeit geht es da genau ?



https://www.jobscout24.de/templates/StellenanzeigeDetailansicht.aspx?IDV=503260

um das deine Frage zu beantworten.

Homepage:

Rodehüser GmbH in Hilden, Gebäudeautomation


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*@Genghis99:* Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, mehr muss zu diesem Thema auch nicht mehr gesagt werden 

Aber viele Leute, die bisher mittelmäßig bis gut verdient haben, zB. aus der Autoindustrie, die Haus und Familie haben, werden dieses Jahr arbeitslos. Das heißt dann, dass wenn sie in einem Jahr keine neue Arbeit finden sollten - was heutzutage fast schon unmöglich ist -  ihre ganze Existenz aufgeben müssen, da dann Hartz 4 voll einschlägt. Dann muss das Haus und eventuell das Auto verkauft werden, damit diese Familien dann überhaupt einen Anspruch auf Hartz 4 haben. Und es kann heutzutage jeden treffen, heute hat man noch gut bezahlte Arbeit und kann seine Familie gut über die Runden bringen und morgen schon kann man mit Hartz 4 in der Gosse sitzen. Darüber sollten einige Herren/Bubis hier im Forum mal lieber nachdenken, bevor hier irgendwelche geradezu vor Unwissenheit strotzenden "Texte" verfasst werden.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



			
				Dr. Cox;1535516 Und es kann heutzutage jeden treffen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja jetzt nicht so,als würd man von 1500€ Netto im Monat von der einen auf die andere Minute Hartz 4 bekommen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nach einem Jahr Arbeitslosigkeit fällst du sofort und ohne Umschweife in Hartz 4.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja nach einem (!) Jahr... das sind 365 Tage wo man nach nem Job suchen kann.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du und ich wir haben einen Job. Aber für die, die jetzt einen Job suchen müssen, der auch anständig bezahlt wird, damit man seine Familie auch ernähren, kann wird das in Zeiten von Entlassungswellen nicht einfach. Zumal du auch bedenken musst, dass wenn man ein Haus und Kinder hat, es mit dem Umzug nicht so einfach ist. Du stellst dir das alles ziemlich einfach vor


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

und keinen findet, ausser mit verdammt viel glück, beziehungen, oder man hat einen job der verdammt selten ist.
heutzutage hört man immer mehr das firmen abbauen, aber ich hab noch nie gelesen das firmen wieder expandieren, es sind nur immer vereinzelte jobs die mal frei werden. alleine opel will.. wieviele? glaub 2000 oder so alleine in deutschland abbauen. siemens baut seit jahren ab und ist immer noch dran.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ja nach einem (!) Jahr... das sind 365 Tage wo man nach nem Job suchen kann.




365 Tage um sich als der Arsch zu fühlen, rumzurennen und dann vor lauter Verzweiflung bei einem Zeitarbeitssklaventreiber zu landen - ohne Aussicht da in Absehbarer Zeit rauszukommen.

Du nennst das nicht ernsthaft eine "Chance" ... 

In der Firma meiner Frau arbeiten Leute seit 10-15 Jahren. Vor einem Jahr wurden sie gefeuert und waren dankbar bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma unterzukommmen. Jetzt arbeiten diese Leute an ihren alten Plätzen - für 70% ihres ursprünglichen Lohns.

Regt sich da bei euch kein Unrechtsgefühl ? Ehrlich ?


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

genau sowas gehört verboten. aber die regierung, eher die leute die sie bilden.. stecken teilweise selber mit drin.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und wer ist schuld daran, dass solche korrupten "Politiker" an der Macht sind? Na wir alle, oder besser gesagt die, die ihr Kreuz durch Unwissenheit an der falschen Stelle gemacht haben, oder die wissentlich taten, um sich weiter auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern. Und auch diejenigen die gar nicht erst wählen gegangen sind.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr Arbeitslosigkeit fällst du sofort und ohne Umschweife in Hartz 4.



Noe, wer vorher drei Jahre oder laenger gearbeitet hat und 50 Jahre oder aelter ist, tut das nicht.


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Na wir alle, oder besser gesagt die, die ihr Kreuz durch Unwissenheit an der falschen Stelle gemacht haben, oder die wissentlich taten, um sich weiter auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern.


Für wen oder was hälst du dich eigentlich, das du dir solch ein von Impertinenz und Diskriminierung strotzdendes Urteil über die Wähler anmasst?


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Schau dir einmal unsere derzeitigen wirtschaftlichen und politischen Probleme etwas genauer an und du verstehst vielleicht was ich meine. Dafür muss man allerdings auch einmal hinter die Kulissen schauen und Fragen stellen, zu  dem nicht jeder in der Lage ist.


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das was man von dir ständig hört, ist die 1:1 Kopie des kommunistischen Manifestes von gewissen Herren Namens Marx und Engels. 
Ja, die bitterbösen Unternehmen und Klassenfeinde beuten die armen Arbeitnehmer nur aus und stehlen denen das, was sie erwirtschaften. Das ist nichts weiter als Klassenkampfrethorik. 
Die meisten Unternehmer die mir bekannt sind, arbeiten härter und mit weit mehr Einsatz und Risiko dafür, das sie ihre Firmen und Arbeitnehmer durchbringen können als du das glauben wirst und magst. Da ist dann nix mit gemütlich 35 Stunden die Woche die Fleischpeitsche im Büro schwingen, 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr in weit entfernten Ländern und gejammer, wenn man mal zwei Stunden in der Woche länger arbeiten soll wenn die Auftragssituation brummt. Die Arbeiten 12 Stunden am Tag und wenn es sein muss sogar 6 bis 7 Tage die Woche, haben ihr ganzes Geld in der Firma und versuchen das Unternehmen am laufen zu halten, weil sie sonst selber den Bach runtergehen. 

Dieses Bild vom bösen vollgefressenen Unternehmer der das Geld geschenkt bekommt, weil die Arbeiter von ihm ausgebeutet werden, ist das selbe üble Klischee wie das: „_der Jude ist immer reich, beutet den Deutschen aus und vergiftet die Brunnen_“. Das es speziell im Management von Großkonzernen diverse „Nieten in Nadelstreifen“ gibt, leugne selbst ich nicht. Nur aus diesen in der Presse aufgebauschten Einzelfällen(!) ein generelles Unternehmerbild zu machen (nebenbei: Manager =/= Unternehmer) ist genauso ein demagogischer und populistischer Schwachsinn wie privaten Waffenbesitz und "Killerspiele" für Schulmassaker verantwortlich zu machen. 

Außerdem fehlt mir bei der ganzen Diskussion bisher immer die Alternative. Wo liegt diese? Es wird immer gejammert wie böse die Wirtschaft ist - aber nie gesagt wie es anders gehen soll. Sozialistische und linksfaschistische Experimente mit staatseigenen Betrieben und Banken? Dass das nicht funktioniert sollte man mittlerweile gelernt haben. Trotzdem kriechen die Roten aus allen Löchern und wollen den Leuten einreden, die Marktwirtschaft wäre Schuld und viele glauben den Schwachsinn auch noch. Unser System ist sicher nicht perfekt(welches ist das schon?) – aber ich kenne kein besseres.



Genghis99 schrieb:


> _Leih- und Zeitarbeit ist für die Arbeitnehmer keine Möglichkeit, eine neue Stelle zu finden - sondern staatlich geregeltes Lohndumping zum Vorteil von "Sozialbeitrag sparenden" Arbeitgebern und zum Vorteil der Zeitarbeitsmafia. Und zum Nachteil der Arges, die die Hungerlöhne aufbessern müssen._


Wenn ich das lese bekomm ich den Eindruck, das du aus linken Kampfblättchen der Marke "_Die Rote Fahne_" abgeschrieben hast oder selber auf einer Wellenlänge mit denen bist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nun, der Markt würde sich ja schon von selbst regeln, wenn man Hartz 4 heraufsetzt. Denn dann werden weniger Menschen bereit sein für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten dann sind die Unternehmen dazu gezwungen die Löhne selbstständig zu erhöhen, dazu wir brauchen nicht einmal unbedingt einen Mindestlohn. Hartz 4 hat das Lohndumping erst ermöglicht und Hartz 4 kann es auch genauso wieder beenden. Dem wirst doch wohl selbst du als FDP-Anhänger zustimmen müssen. Denn das hat nichts mit "Kommunismus" zu tun, wie du ja immer so gerne propagandierst, sondern etwas mit der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Denn diese ist durchaus dazu in der Lage sich selbst zu regeln, wenn man entsprechende Grundlagen dazu schafft


----------



## Väinämöinen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nun, der Markt würde sich ja schon von selbst regeln, wenn man Hartz 4 heraufsetzt. Denn dann werden weniger Menschen bereit sein für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten und die Unternehmen sind dazu gezwungen die Löhne selbstständig zu erhöhen, dazu wir brauchen nicht einmal unbedingt einen Mindestlohn. Hartz 4 hat das Lohndumping erst ermöglicht und Hartz 4 kann es auch genauso wieder beenden. Dem wirst doch wohl selbst du als FDP-Anhänger zustimmen müssen


Die Frage ist doch aber, wo das ganze Geld dafür herkommen soll.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Na aus der Schweiz, von den ganzen Steuerhinterziehern. Außerdem muss auch weniger Hartz 4 gezahlt werden, wenn es aufgrund höherer Löhne weniger Aufstocker gäbe


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wieviele Steuerhinterzieher gibt es denn nach Deinem offenkundig beachtlichen Wissen? Und wieviel ist denn da zu holen? Und wie geht es weiter, wenn alles abgeschoepft ist? Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die hoeheren Loehne zu (noch) mehr Insolvenzen fuehren? Oder mehr Transferleistungen zu geringerer Bereitschaft zur Arbeitsaufnahme fuehren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt mir bei der ganzen Diskussion bisher immer die Alternative. Wo liegt diese? Es wird immer gejammert wie böse die Wirtschaft ist - aber nie gesagt wie es anders gehen soll. Sozialistische und linksfaschistische Experimente mit staatseigenen Betrieben und Banken? Dass das nicht funktioniert sollte man mittlerweile gelernt haben. Trotzdem kriechen die Roten aus allen Löchern und wollen den Leuten einreden, die Marktwirtschaft wäre Schuld und viele glauben den Schwachsinn auch noch.



Das Konzept des Sozialismus ist vor allem an persönlicher Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer zugrunde gegangen (bzw. an dem Versuch, diese mit autoritären Maßnahmen zu verhindern). Jemand, der persönliche Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer kritisiert, hat es also nicht unbedingt nötig, neue Alternativen aufzuzeigen


----------



## Väinämöinen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Konzept des Sozialismus ist vor allem an persönlicher Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer zugrunde gegangen (bzw. an dem Versuch, diese mit autoritären Maßnahmen zu verhindern). Jemand, der persönliche Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer kritisiert, hat es also nicht unbedingt nötig, neue Alternativen aufzuzeigen


Nur stellt sich dann die Frage, warum beim nächsten Versuch irgendwas besser laufen sollte? Und wie will man mit einer Planwirtschaft auch nur halbwegs konkurrenzfähig sein?


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Warum wird - wenn es Probleme im System gibt - immer eine Grundsatzfrage daraus gemacht ? Kapitalimus hat den und den Nachteil, Sozialismus hat den und den Nachteil, Anarchismus ebenso.

Damals nach dem Krieg - waren Adenauer Erhard und Co im Kopf schon viel weiter. Soziale Marktwirtschaft war der Gedanke. Gut - im Laufe der Jahrzehnte haben sich die Rahmenbedingungen verändert, Anpassungen und Änderungen sind notwendig.

Aber den Kahn versenken, weils grade mal ein bischen "Leckt" ist hirnverbrannt.

Traurig ist das die "Sozialparteien" - die Politischen Parteien und Alle - völlig Phantasie und Initiativlos sind. Völlig festgefahren in "Bestizstandswahrung"

Auf deutsch - denen fällt nix mehr ein, bis das ganze Land brennt.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Konzept des Sozialismus ist vor allem an persönlicher Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer zugrunde gegangen (bzw. an dem Versuch, diese mit autoritären Maßnahmen zu verhindern).



Das Konzept des Sozialismus ist auf deutschem Boden vor allem daran gescheitert, dass ihm erst das Geld ausging und dann auch noch der Rohstoff "Mensch" davongelaufen ist. Der Aerger mit den Menschen ist, dass sie sehr schnell vergessen und sich etwas zurueckwuenschen, was es eigentlich nie gab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Nur stellt sich dann die Frage, warum beim nächsten Versuch irgendwas besser laufen sollte?



Wenn jemand die Ursache des damaligen scheiterns kritisiert und als problematisch für das heutige System nennt, dann fordert er weder noch einen neuen Versuch noch behauptet er, dass sich die Vorraussetzungen gebessert haben.
Im Gegenteil, er sagt (zu Recht), dass sie eher noch schlechter sind...



> Und wie will man mit einer Planwirtschaft auch nur halbwegs konkurrenzfähig sein?



... was ja auch vielerorts offensichtlich ist ...




Genghis99 schrieb:


> Warum wird - wenn es Probleme im System gibt - immer eine Grundsatzfrage daraus gemacht ? Kapitalimus hat den und den Nachteil, Sozialismus hat den und den Nachteil, Anarchismus ebenso.
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber den Kahn versenken, weils grade mal ein bischen "Leckt" ist hirnverbrannt.



Es wird deswegen von einigen eine Grundsatzfrage daraus gemacht, weil der Kahn eben nicht "mal ein bißchen leckt", sondern weil er seit dem Stapellauf am absaufen ist. Mitlerweile steht das Wasser so hoch steht, dass ein Wechsel des Kahns für einige nicht mehr nur als die ideal(istisch)e Lösung, sondern sogar als die sinnvollere erscheint. Insbesondere da...



> ... die "Sozialparteien" - die Politischen Parteien und Alle - völlig Phantasie und Initiativlos sind. Völlig festgefahren in "Bestizstandswahrung"



Ohne ein Konzept, den von Anfang an fehlerhaften Kahn endlich mal seetüchtig zu machen, erscheint er nämlich nicht sehr zukunftstauglich.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wieviele Steuerhinterzieher gibt es denn nach Deinem offenkundig beachtlichen Wissen? Und wieviel ist denn da zu holen? Und wie geht es weiter, wenn alles abgeschoepft ist?



Dort währen ungefähr 113 Mrd. Euro zu holen:

Tickt Deutschland sozialistisch? - n-tv Videoportal



JePe schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die hoeheren Loehne zu (noch) mehr Insolvenzen fuehren? Oder mehr Transferleistungen zu geringerer Bereitschaft zur Arbeitsaufnahme fuehren?



Jemand der durch die Ausbeutung anderer sein Geld verdient hat eine Insolvenz in meinen Augen mehr als verdient, denn dieser Jemand ist kein guter Geschäftsmann sondern ein skrupelloser, egoistischer Sklaventreiber!

Wenn ich sehe, wie einige meiner Freunde (Facharbeiter: Schlosser Elektriker,etc...) für 7€ die Stunde bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma schufften müssen und dann nicht einmal genug zum Leben haben, dann bekomme ich das große Kotzen!


----------



## Cop (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt mir bei der ganzen Diskussion bisher immer die Alternative. Wo liegt diese? Es wird immer gejammert wie böse die Wirtschaft ist - aber nie gesagt wie es anders gehen soll. Sozialistische und linksfaschistische Experimente mit staatseigenen Betrieben und Banken? Dass das nicht funktioniert sollte man mittlerweile gelernt haben. Trotzdem kriechen die Roten aus allen Löchern und wollen den Leuten einreden, die Marktwirtschaft wäre Schuld und viele glauben den Schwachsinn auch noch. Unser System ist sicher nicht perfekt(welches ist das schon?) – aber ich kenne kein besseres.



Dann bist du also dafür Opel ohne staatshilfen Pleite gehen zu lassen, weil das währe die logische konesquens deines Redens!
Aber warum wurden dann die Banken gerettet, wenn der Staat sich raushalten soll ?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[X] Keins von beiden

Wenn die Politiker, die Fetten Firmenbosse / Manager, und wie die ganzen Geldgeilen wi**r noch so heißen, mal in Arbeit investieren würden anstatt in die eigene Tasche wäre Hatz 4 (extra so geschrieben) garnicht mehr nötig! Es gibt überall genug zu tun um jeden Menschen einen sicheren guten Arbeitsplatz zu ermöglichen, bloß dafür zahlen (darin investieren) möchte natürlich keiner! Lieber weiter als Sozialschmarotzer von Steuergeldern ein schönes leben führen (dieses auch noch für unsinnigen mist ausgeben, anstatt es vernünftig zu investieren) und leute in die Arbeitslosigkeit treiben, genauso denken unsere Politiker/Manager/Bosse/usw. etc. etc. Unsere hochgeschätzen besserverdiener sind der Grund warum leute überhaupt unter "Ich seh Schwarz 4" leiden müssen. Dazu wird das Geld auch noch ungerecht verteilt! Ich kenne Hartz 4 bezieher die "Null bock auf Arbeit" haben aber im Luxus leben (dickes Handy, riesen Wohnung, dickes Auto, Plasmafernsehen usw.), und welche die einen 400 oder/bzw. 1 euro job machen, und trotzdem nicht mal genug Geld für alltägliche dinge haben! (Nahrung, Kleidung usw.) Nicht erhöhen! Sondern endlich gerecht verteilen, sollte die Devise lauten!


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ruyven -

Ich muss dir entschieden widersprechen. Du musst die Zusammenhänge beachten. Der "Kahn" hat niemals von Anfang an "geleckt" oder war am Absaufen.

Ende der 50er Anfang der 60er Jahre war der Deutsche Staat reicher als Reich - Neuverschuldung oder Inflation waren Fremdwörter. Die Republik hatte Milliarden an Rücklagen, lukrative Staatsunternehmen - Kurz - Man sass fett drin.

Die ganze Misere ging tatsächlich los, als man Begann, die Rücklagen für Wiederbewaffnung und Aufrüstung zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen. Amerikanische Panzer reichten nicht - musste ein Deutscher her - Katsching ...  Starfighter - Katsching - Schmiergelder für Lockheed - Katching - Milliardenteure Phantoms und Atomwaffenträgersysteme - Europäische Super Kampfbomber (Alpha, Tornado, Eurofighter) Prestigeobjekte mit mehr Neuverschuldung als Kampfwert. Zuletzt ein Milliardenteures Transportflugzeug das bis Heute keine Soldaten befördert.

Eine ganze Latte von Unfähigkeit, Verschwendung, Korruption und Kurzsichtigkeit sind die Ursachen für die Suppe die wir heute löffeln.

Aber auf die Studenten und die Apo draufprügeln, weil die nicht das Maul halten wollten.

Dann eine kleine Wirtschaftskrise, eine kleine Ölkrise in den 70igern und Vorbei wars mit Rücklagen und Vollbeschäftigung. Genau *seitdem* leckt der Kahn.

Später haben ebenso unfähige, wie Dumme Regierungen das Staatseigentum auf immer Verschleudert (Bahn, Telekom,ja die waren mal Bundeseigen, heute darf der Bund nur die Verluste übernehmen). Staatsverschuldung angehäuft und die Leute belogen oder im Unklaren gelassen.

Man wollte immer nur einen "Unmündigen" Bürger, der alle 4 Jahre zu Wahl latscht und das wählt, was ihm eingetrichtert wird.

Und jetzt wo die ******** langsam zu blubbern anfängt, sind 4 Mio Hartz4 Empfänger Schuld daran.

Der Kahn war nicht fehlerhaft oder leck - die eigene Besatzung hat alles getan (und tut es noch), um ihn zu versenken. Man könnte sagen, wir wären längst abgesoffen, wenn wir nicht schon lange auf Grund liegen würden. um bei der Seemannssprache zu bleiben.

Sorry - ich geh jetzt Kotzen.

PS: Ne  k l e e n e  Jross noh Kölle - Kölle is überall. Alaaf !

PPS : Was zu Hölle, hat die Wortzenzur gegen "k l e e n e" ? Das ist Kölner Dialekt und heisst "kleinen" ...


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wo die ******** langsam zu blubbern anfängt, sind 4 Mio Hartz4 Empfänger Schuld daran.



aber genau das soll den leuten ja so Verkauft werden, deshalb wird immer der H4 empfänger vorgschoben, wenns mal wieder irgendwo drückt in Berlin!


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Der "Kahn" hat niemals von Anfang an "geleckt" oder war am Absaufen.


Natürlich hat er von Anfang an geleckt, eines der wenigen male wo ich mit ruyven übereinstimme. Das sieht man u.a. an der Fehlausrichtung der Rentenversicherung. Denn die baut ja immer noch darauf - und deshalb müssen jährlich Milliarden an Steuermitteln zugeschossen werden(2008 waren es 78,5 Milliarden €) - das erstens Vollbeschäftigung herrscht(eine Utopie sondergleichens), das bedeutend mehr Menschen einer Arbeit nachgehen als es Rentner gibt und das die Leute nicht großartig Älter werden(wir erinnern uns: als die RV 1889 eingeführt wurde, lag das Eintrittsalter bei 70 Jahren, nur wer wurde damals schon so alt?). 



> Die Republik hatte Milliarden an Rücklagen, lukrative Staatsunternehmen - Kurz - Man sass fett drin.


Lukrative Staatsunternehmen? Milliarden an Rücklagen? Ich darf doch bitten. 
Staatsverschuldung BRD Bund, Länder und Gemeinden seit 1950 mit Zahlen über die fälligen Zinsen als auch wieviel % des BIP
Schulden von Bundesbahn und Bundespost von 1960 bis 1993
und Franz Josef Strauß zur Verschuldung 1979:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSlhYtk8RK4



> Die ganze Misere ging tatsächlich los, als man Begann, die Rücklagen für Wiederbewaffnung und Aufrüstung zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen.


Quellen? Belege? Oder geht es hier nur mal wieder darum, auf das bitterböse Militär zu schimpfen und das man die BRD doch besser das Fraß von Moskau hätte werden lassen sollen?



> Aber auf die Studenten und die Apo draufprügeln, weil die nicht das Maul halten wollten.


Populismus pur.



> (Bahn, Telekom,ja die waren mal Bundeseigen, heute darf der Bund nur die Verluste übernehmen).


Das der Bund nur die Verluste übernehmen darf, dafür hätte ich gerne mal Belege. Fakt ist, seit der Privatisisierung machen diese Unternehmen Gewinne und nicht wie es sich für ein ordentliches Staatsunternehmen gehört, massive Verluste. Seit der Privatisierung der Telekom gibt es ständig sinkende Preise. Wer erinnert sich noch an die Preise die ein Gespräch Anfang der 90er gekostet hat?
Auch bekommt der Bund jährlich das aus der Gewinnauschschüttung der Bahn wieder, was er jährlich in diese reinsteckt.
Um an der Stelle aus einem Artikel der Zeit vom 20.08.1965 zu zitieren:


> Die Deutsche Bundespost hat *1964* — wie nicht anders zu erwarten war — wiederum einen Verlustabschluß vorgelegt. Mit nur noch *19 Millionen Mark Verlust* hat sich das Jahresergebnis allerdings gegenüber 1963 um fast 232 Millionen verbessert.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also Bitte - wo hab ich böses Militär gesagt ?

Und vergleich mal die Schuldenzahlen von Damals mit den Zahlen des BdST von Heute - aber komm nicht mit den Nullen durcheinander.

Und wo widerlegst du die Aussage das das Übel Korruption und Misswirtschaft ist ?

Ja - sie haben aus den Besten Möglichkeiten das Schlechteste gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> @ruyven -
> 
> Ich muss dir entschieden widersprechen. Du musst die Zusammenhänge beachten. Der "Kahn" hat niemals von Anfang an "geleckt" oder war am Absaufen.
> 
> Ende der 50er Anfang der 60er Jahre war der Deutsche Staat reicher als Reich - Neuverschuldung oder Inflation waren Fremdwörter. Die Republik hatte Milliarden an Rücklagen, lukrative Staatsunternehmen - Kurz - Man sass fett drin.



Genaugenommen hatte sie Milliarden von Schulden bei den Alliierten. Bis heute wurde der Wiederaufbau Deutschlands noch nicht zurückgezahlt. Ein zentrales Element des damaligen Aufschwungs war die Montanindustrie, basierend auf deutschem Bergbau. Oder anders gesagt: Die Vernichtung fast der gesamten Bundesdeutschen ökonomisch zugänglichen Steinkohle und Eisenerzvorkommen innerhalb von 2 Jahrzehnten. Auch bekannt als "Diebstahl an künftigen Generationen".

Wenn man Wikipedia glauben kann, basierte das ganze zudem auf einer Infrastruktur, die höhere Produktionskapazitäten als vor dem Krieg hatte und die bekanntermaßen mit nicht sehr zukunftstauglichen Methoden aufgebaut wurde. Dazu kam ein konzentrierter Zustrom höherqualifizierter Leute aus der DDR und insgesamt die Verteilung von weiterhin vorhandenen Ressourcen und Werten auf eine geschrumpfte Bevölkerung nach dem Krieg.

Wie du ganz richtig festgestellt hast, besaß man zudem quasi keine eigene Verteidigung, sondern überließ diese Ausgaben den Natostaaten.
Von Umweltschäden, die z.T. bis heute nicht behoben sind, braucht man gar nicht erst anzufangen.


Merke: Wenn man die Einrichtung in einem Freudenfeuer verheizt, sind vielleicht alle gut drauf und der Kahn sinkt für den Moment nicht tiefer ein, dass heißt aber nicht, dass er dicht ist.


Ganz allgemein ist der Kahn "Kapitalismus" aber einige Zeit vor den 1950ern/60ern vom Stapel gelaufen und hat sich seitdem nur dadurch über Wasser halten können, dass er die Lebensgrundlage anderer und auch seine eigene in immer höherer Geschwindigkeit vernichtet hat. In einer endlichen Welt geht diese Möglichkeit, die Schwimmfähigkeit sicherzustellen, langsam und unweigerlich aus.



Warum wir kölsch zensieren, aber bairisch dulden, ist eine gute Frage. Ich tippe auf ein Versehen, denn unsere Zensurliste soll eigentlich sehr, sehr kurz sein und sich auf z.B. rassistische Verleumdnungen und schwerwiegende Beleidigungen beschränken. *weitermeld*






17&4 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, seit der Privatisisierung machen diese Unternehmen Gewinne und nicht wie es sich für ein ordentliches Staatsunternehmen gehört, massive Verluste.



Jup. Weil die Sicherstellung von Mobilität in unrentablen Gebieten im Zweifelsfall weiterhin vom Staat finanziert werden muss (im Rahmen von subventionierter lokaler Verkehrsbetriebe), weil die Bezahlung des Lebensunterhaltes eines größeren Teils von Ex-Angestellten heute weiterhin vom Staat getragen wird, weil der Bau neuer Infrastruktur heute weiterhin in großen Teilen vom Staat getragen wird (ich sag nur Stuttgart 21), weil Serviceleistungen heute vom Kunden selbst erbracht werden müssen (Umlagerung von Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit), weil der Aufbau von Infrastruktur ausgesetzt und der Erhalt (bzw. mitlerweile Neubau) von Infrastruktur auf künftige Generationen verschoben wurde und weil im Gegenzug die Einnahmen aus drastisch gestiegenen Preisen (man kann nur froh sein, dass Informationen heute auch mit deutlich geringerem Aufwand elektronsich übertragen werden können). Das ergibt natürlich eine schöne Unternehmensbilanz (wenn auch nicht ganz so schön, dass man die Bahn noch vor dem Zusammenbruch der Fassade an die Börse bringen konnte...), aber für Deutschland als ganzes ist es garantiert kein Gewinn.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Abschliessend können wir aber festhalten : Die Hartz4 Empfanger sind nicht verantwortlich oder Schuld an den Entwickelungen der letzten 60 Jahre.
Es ist übelste Polemik, die an Volksverhetzung grenzt, das immer wieder zu behaupten.
Es kann nicht sein, das ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen aufeinander gehetzt werden - das ist dann wieder das Niveau von Nationalsozialismus und Faschismus.

Kein Wunder das die NPD Morgenluft wittert ...

Die Rentner sind nicht schuld, die Arbeitslosen nicht, die Grossbanken, die Steuergelder als Gewinne verbuchen nicht, die unfähigen Politiker nicht, weder die Globalisierung noch der Kapitalismus.

Wer dann ? Gott ? Ja,ja - blah -blah ...


Besonders Lustig finde ich die Zahlen manchen Argumentationen : 1964 hat die Bundespost 19 Mio. Verlust gemacht, gegenüber 2xx Mio im Vorjahr. Was für ein furchtbar defizitäres Staatsunternehmen. Könnte AMD Heute nur solche Zahlen vorweisen ... 
30 Jahre Später hätte dieses Staatsunternehmen Multi-Milliarden verdient mit Mobilfunk und Internet. Aber man hats ja vorher verscherbelt. Nur der Aufbau der Infrastruktur durfte weiter von Steuergeldern finanziert werden.

Nein - die heutige Situation ist eine Verkettung aus Unglücklichen Umständen und falschen Massnahmen. Schuld sind Alle, deren Einstellung nicht über ein "Geht mich doch nichts an" hinausgeht.


Aber jetzt weiss ichs - Es war der Ostblock. Ein perfider Plan der Russen, Deutschland die Wiedervereinigung aufzuzwingen um uns endgültig zu Ruinieren ... (achtung, Sarkasmus)


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Weil die Sicherstellung von Mobilität in unrentablen Gebieten im Zweifelsfall weiterhin vom Staat finanziert werden muss (im Rahmen von subventionierter lokaler Verkehrsbetriebe),


Stimmt. Die Bahn muss Strecken um jeden Preis weiterbetreiben. Ganz egal wieviel es kostet und wie wenig sie genutzt werden! Arbeitsplätze müssen um jeden Preis erhalten werden. So etwas wie Effizienz darf keine Rolle spielen, denn das wäre ja am Ende noch j... ähh... kapitalistisch und ganz ganz böse.



> weil die Bezahlung des Lebensunterhaltes eines größeren Teils von Ex-Angestellten heute weiterhin vom Staat getragen wird,


Das liegt nicht an der Bahn, sondern daran das es Beamte oder Personen in beamtenähnlichen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen waren. Daran ist einzig und allein die verkorkste Personalpolitik des Staates schuld.



> weil der Bau neuer Infrastruktur heute weiterhin in großen Teilen vom Staat getragen wird (ich sag nur Stuttgart 21),


Welcher das Geld über kurz oder lang über die Gewinnausschüttung wieder reinbekommt.



> weil Serviceleistungen heute vom Kunden selbst erbracht werden müssen (Umlagerung von Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit),


Ich fahre selber oft genug mit der Bahn und ich weiß nicht welche Serviceleistungen du meinst, die vom Kunden selber erbracht werden müssen.



> weil der Aufbau von Infrastruktur ausgesetzt und der Erhalt (bzw. mitlerweile Neubau) von Infrastruktur auf künftige Generationen verschoben wurde und


Nö. Soetwas wie das Verkehrsprojekt Deutsche Einheit ist dir hoffentlich ein Begriff?



> weil im Gegenzug die Einnahmen aus drastisch gestiegenen Preisen


 Achso, Preiserhöhungen sind natürlich ein Tabuthema. Wenn die Bahn Miese macht, muss halt der Steuerzahler einspringen.


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

so mal wieder BTT:

war gerade bei Schwigereltern, und dort war eine Bekante von ihnen, und ich wurde gebeten mal nach dem Rechner dieser zu schauen.
Sie hat noch nie gearbeitet, ist nun 48 hat aber 3 Kinder. ( alle schon Verheiratet)
Sie hatte immer Sozialhilfe, und nun H4.
In ihrer wenn auch kleinen Bude von 42qm ist es deshalb nicht unluxeriös.
Ledersofa (echtleder und recht neu)
Echtholz Parkett, kein Billiglaminat.
ein 82er Full HD Samsung (4 Monate alt)
WII und XBox 360!
4! PCs, zwei für sie, und zwei für die Enkel.
Der kleinst hatte zu meinem erstaunen ( wurde aus ihren immer anfallenden altteilen gebaut) einen 7750BE und 8800GTS SLI  mit 4GB RAM!!!
sie hat massig "alte" HDDs im Regal von denen sie mir mal eben zwei geschenkt hat, eine 320GB und eine 500GB !!!
sie hat in jedem Rechner mindestens eine 1TB HDD!
in ihrem Download PC hat sie 3x 1,5TB !!!
dazu noch mehrere  Extrene HDDs voll mit Daten (was wohl)
als ich da wieder raus war, und ihren I7 mit der 5870 zum laufen hatte, war ich neben Irritiert auch etwas sauer!

Nachdem ich wieder bei Schwiegereltern war, und sie weg, habe ich mal mit Swiegereltern gesprochen, und auch diese kennen ihren Wohlstand, und kenne auch den weg dahin.
Sie bekommt nicht nur H4, nein sie verdient sich was dazu, und zwar hat sie in dem Wohnblock ( Hochhaus mit etwa 100 Wohnungen ) sollen zwei etwas ältere Rentner sein, die sie ab und an mal besuchen, und dann etwas Spendabel sind.
So soll einer ihr gerade den neuen PC "Spendiert" haben.

also bei sowas, da kommt mir die galle hoch, die gehört mit der Peitsche zur Arbeit getrieben !


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich habe letztens von einem Metzger gehört der hat weniger als er noch gearbeitet hat. Nun ist er arbeitslos und hat unterm Strich mehr "über". Darf das so sein?


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> so mal wieder BTT:
> 
> war gerade bei Schwigereltern, und dort war eine Bekante von ihnen, und ich wurde gebeten mal nach dem Rechner dieser zu schauen.
> Sie hat noch nie gearbeitet, ist nun 48 hat aber 3 Kinder. ( alle schon Verheiratet)
> ...




Ist wohl eher ein Einzelfall. Ein Verwandter von mir bekommt auch Hartz 4 hat aber früher als Schlosser in der Industrie gut verdient. Dann wurde er irgendwann Anfang 2000 Arbeitslos und bekommt wegen seines Alters keine Arbeitsstelle mehr. Er hat einen kleinen 37 cm Röhrenfernseher in der Wohnung, der mindestens 15 Jahre alt ist. Einen Pentium 3 mit 600 MHz mit 128MB Ram und einer 15GB Festplatte, alles gebraucht vom Schrotthändler. mehr kann er sich nicht leisten, der hat für nichts aber auch rein gar nichts Geld. Weder für gesundes Essen noch für anständige neue Klamotten. Und genau so wird es in Deutschland den meisten Hartz 4 Empfängern gehen!


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja aber das liegt nicht am h4, sondern daran das die löhne ein witz sind. da läuft einiges falsch.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> ja aber das liegt nicht am h4, sondern daran das die löhne ein witz sind. da läuft einiges falsch.



Richtig 

Das wurde hier schön viel zu oft gesagt und leider scheinen das immer noch nicht alle zu wissen...


*@all:* Rechnet doch mal aus, ob ihr mit den Hartz 4 Regelsatz über die Runden kommen würdet. Ihr werdet euch dann aber fürchterlich erschrecken


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher ein Einzelfall. Ein Verwandter von mir bekommt auch Hartz 4 hat aber früher als Schlosser in der Industrie gut verdient. Dann wurde er irgendwann Anfang 2000 Arbeitslos und bekommt wegen seines Alters keine Arbeitsstelle mehr. Er hat einen kleinen 37 cm Röhrenfernseher in der Wohnung, der mindestens 15 Jahre alt ist. Einen Pentium 3 mit 600 MHz mit 128MB Ram und einer 15GB Festplatte, alles gebraucht vom Schrotthändler. mehr kann er sich nicht leisten, der hat für nichts aber auch rein gar nichts Geld. Weder für gesundes Essen noch für anständige neue Klamotten. Und genau so wird es in Deutschland den meisten Hartz 4 Empfängern gehen!


 
Das halte ich auch für den Normalfall.
Besonders alleinerziehende Mütter haben da zu knabbern und müssen auf alles verzichten, damit sie dem Kind neue Schuhe kaufen kann.
Ich befürworte das Urteil, dass die Sätze neu ausgearbeitet werden müssen.
Es misstimmt mich aber schon zu hören, dass einige Politiker (meist FDPler) fordern, dass die Gesamtkosten von Hartz 4 nicht steigen dürfen. Also muss logischer Weise irgendwo gespart werden.
Wahrscheinlich an Fortbildungsmaßnahmen. 
Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich nur einen Hartz 4 Empfänger und der lebt auch so gerade eben.

Er soll flexibel sein, kann sich aber kein Auto leisten.
Er soll im Umkreis Arbeit annehmen, kommt aber nicht zur Arbeitsstelle hin.
Er müsste dann umziehen, aber wird von Wohnungsgesellschaften abgelehnt, sie vermieten an ihn nicht.
Er wird von seiner Bank abgezockt, die drei Mal so hohe Kontoführungsgebühren bei im kassiert als der Durchschnitt.
Aber die Bank wechseln geht nicht, weil andere Banken ihn erst gar nicht haben wollen (daher kann seine Bank die horrenden Gebüren kassieren, denn sie wissen ja, dass er nicht anders kann).



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *@all:* Rechnet doch mal aus, ob ihr mit den Hartz 4 Regelsatz über die Runden kommen würdet. Ihr werdet euch dann aber fürchterlich erschrecken


 
Ich könnte mir von dem Regelsatz nicht mal eine Flasche von meinem Lieblingswhisky kaufen.


----------



## Wolf78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich muss mal was Fragen . Und Bitte mal um Hilfe .

In Post #107 hatte ich meine persönliche Situation geschildert und mir wurde schon mehrfach geraten zu Heiraten . Wieso Heiraten  es ändert sich doch dann auch nur meine Lohnsteuerklasse , oder ? Ändert sich da auch was bei BG /H4 Sätzen ? Hat da jemand Ahnung ???

Vielen Dank wenn mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen kann .


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hier mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:

  359€
-  50€ Strom
-  50€ Telefon/Internet/Handy
-150€ Lebensmittel

Übrig bleiben dann noch ca 109€ von denen dann aber alles bezahlt werden muss: Zigaretten, Klamotten, Medikamente, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, Zeitungen/Zeitschriften, sonstige Anschaffungen und Reparaturen. Sollte dann mal die Waschmaschien oder der Fernseher kaputt gehen, dann gute Nacht!

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich würde mit dem Geld sicherlich nicht hinkommen...

Edit: Nicht zu vergessen, so ein Luxus wie ein Auto ist mit Hartz 4 natürlich nicht drinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal was Fragen . Und Bitte mal um Hilfe .
> 
> In Post #107 hatte ich meine persönliche Situation geschildert und mir wurde schon mehrfach geraten zu Heiraten . Wieso Heiraten es ändert sich doch dann auch nur meine Lohnsteuerklasse , oder ? Ändert sich da auch was bei BG /H4 Sätzen ? Hat da jemand Ahnung ???
> 
> Vielen Dank wenn mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen kann .


 
Du hast mehr Geld, weil du eine andere Steuerklasse hast, das ist richtig.
Wenn du aber mehr Geld verdienst, wird es auf das Hartz 4 Geld angerechnet, das du bekommst, also wirst du am Ende nicht mehr Geld haben als jetzt.
Ein Steuerberater könnte es dir aber genauer erklären.

Dass Hartz 4 Leute das Kindergeld wieder abgezogen bekommen, weils als Einnahme gilt, finde ich völlig schwachsinnig und sollte sofort geändert werden. 
Gerade die gering Verdiener brauchen das Kindergeld doch viel eher als die gut Verdiener.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:
> 
> 359€
> - 50€ Strom
> ...


 
Öhm, 50 Euro für Strom?
Was macht er denn, mit Strom heizen? 
150€ Lebensmittel reichen meiner Meinung nach nicht. Mein Bekannter (der mit Hartz 4) braucht 180€ für Lebensmittel und er kauft nur günstig ein (Sonderangebote, Discounter, usw.).
Auto hat er nicht (nicht finanzierbar). Waschmaschine hat er nicht (geht in Waschsalon, ist zwar langfristig teurer aber er kann das Geld für eine Waschmaschine nicht zusammensparen und auf Raten kaufen geht nicht).


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch dann aber fürchterlich erschrecken


Ich bin damit gut über die Runden gekommen und konnte pro Monat sogar rund 50€ zurücklegen. Wie gehabt: Es dient der Grundsicherung, nicht irgendwelchen Luxus und wer kochen, etc. kann ist selber klar im Vorteil.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir von dem Regelsatz nicht mal eine Flasche von meinem Lieblingswhisky kaufen.


Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat, ausser wieviel Alkohol kann ich mir von meinem Gehalt kaufen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich zahle ja schon jeden Monat 50€ für Strom und bin fünf Tage die Woche von 8 Uhr bis 22 Uhr unterwegs...

Ein Hartz 4-Empfänger muss doch demnach mehr zahlen, da er doch den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat, ausser wieviel Alkohol kann ich mir von meinem Gehalt kaufen...


 
Ist ein guter Maßstab. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich zahle ja schon jeden Monat 50€ für Strom und bin fünf Tage die Woche von 8 Uhr bis 22 Uhr unterwegs...
> 
> Ein Hartz 4-Empfänger muss doch demnach mehr zahlen, da er doch den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist


 
Ich will ab Sommer gar kein Strom mehr bezahlen. 
Stimmt, der Fernseher läuft ja den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

du weißt schon das grade an flughäfen whisky teuer ist? da gibts pullen jenseits der 100€ grenze in massen..


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ich bin damit gut über die Runden gekommen und konnte pro Monat sogar rund 50€ zurücklegen. Wie gehabt: Es dient der Grundsicherung, nicht irgendwelchen Luxus und wer kochen, etc. kann ist selber klar im Vorteil.



Was bringen dir 50€, wenn auf einmal irgend etwas kaputt geht, du neue Klamotten brauchst, oder zur Apotheke musst, weil du gerade irgendeine Seuche (Grippe, etc...) hast?
Ich sehe das bei meinem Verwandten und weiß, dass es nicht reicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> du weißt schon das grade an flughäfen whisky teuer ist? da gibts pullen jenseits der 100€ grenze in massen..


 
Ich kaufe doch nicht am Flughafen.
Ich bestelle mit den Whisky in Schottland.


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> ja aber das liegt nicht am h4, sondern daran das die löhne ein witz sind. da läuft einiges falsch.


Lohnfindung ist und bleibteine Sache zwischen Unternehmen und den Gewerkschaften. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was bringen dir 50€, wenn auf einmal irgend etwas kaputt geht, du neue Klamotten brauchst, oder zur Apotheke musst, weil du gerade irgendeine Seuche (Grippe, etc...) hast?


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Kleidung kaufst, aber ich muss nichtmal zum Kik und hast du nicht gesehen, um mir Kleidung zu kaufen die passt, günstig ist und auch hält. Nach der Mode richte ich mich sowieso nicht. 
Ansonsten gilt auch bei dem zitierten wieder: Behauptung, Befürchtung, Sorge. Fakten? Argumente? Fehlanzeige! Das ist ganz typisch für die Linkspartei und ihre Sympathisanten, neben dem ständigen in den Raum stellen von Sozialromantik und anderen vermeintlich wohlklingenden Thesen, welche Schlussendlich nichts weiter als eine eigentumsfeindliche Ideologie war, ist und bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Lohnfindung ist und bleibteine Sache zwischen Unternehmen und den Gewerkschaften.


 
Und wie soll das funktionieren, wenn die Unternehmen ständig sagen, dass sie nicht mehr zahlen können, sonst könnten sie ja auch ins Aisland gehen oder Subunternehmen gründen und ihre Belegschaft dort auslagert, und die dann dort weniger Gehalt bekommen?
Die Gewerkschaften sind in Zeiten der Globalisierung zahnlos geworden, also geht es so nicht mehr, wie es früher ging.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dort währen ungefähr 113 Mrd. Euro zu holen(...)



Ich stimme dem von Herrn Metzger vorgetragenen weitestgehend zu. Woher die Zahl "450 Mrd." -mit der Du hier ja scheinbar jonglierst- stammt, weiss wohl nur das blasse Buerschchen vor der Grafik. Die Zahl 112,5 Mrd. (nicht 113 - da wurde grosszuegig aufgerundet) basiert auf der Annahme, dass eine Steueramnesie gegen Zahlung von 25 Prozent des hinterzogenen Geldes erfolgt. Eichel hat das zu seiner Zeit auch versucht - erfolglos; statt der erwarteten 5 Mrd. sind nur 1,2 Mrd. eingenommen worden. Damals (2004) ging man btw von einem Volumen von 270 Mrd. aus.

Die Deutsche Steuergewerkschaft DStG ging zum Ende des dritten Quartals 2009 uebrigens von einer Zahl irgendwo zwischen 300 Mrd. und 400 Mrd. aus.

Am Ende ist die tatsaechliche Hoehe aber auch nachrangig. Was machst Du, wenn abgeschoepft wurde? Was machst Du, wenn diejenigen bei denen abgeschoepft wird, das Land verlassen und so der Abschoepfung dauerhaft entgehen?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Jemand der durch die Ausbeutung anderer sein Geld verdient hat eine Insolvenz in meinen Augen mehr als verdient, denn dieser Jemand ist kein guter Geschäftsmann sondern ein skrupelloser, egoistischer Sklaventreiber!



Und trotzdem beschaeftigt er Menschen, bildet vielleicht aus, zahlt Steuern und Abgaben. Aber hey, stimmt schon. Laden zu und Stuetze ist da natuerlich der bessere Weg.


----------



## Wolf78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast mehr Geld, weil du eine andere Steuerklasse hast, das ist richtig.
> Wenn du aber mehr Geld verdienst, wird es auf das Hartz 4 Geld angerechnet, das du bekommst, also wirst du am Ende nicht mehr Geld haben als jetzt.
> Ein Steuerberater könnte es dir aber genauer erklären.
> 
> ...


 

Danke . Genau so war meine überlegung nähmlich auch . Habe gerade meine Überweisungen für den 15 .2.10 fertig gemacht ( Lohntag bei mir ) . Könnte heulen . Es wird wieder ein harter Monat werden .


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem von Herrn Metzger vorgetragenen weitestgehend zu.



Wundert mich nicht im Geringsten 



JePe schrieb:


> Und trotzdem beschaeftigt er Menschen, bildet vielleicht aus, zahlt Steuern und Abgaben. Aber hey, stimmt schon. Laden zu und Stuetze ist da natuerlich der bessere Weg.



Nun, vielleicht reicht es ja auch einfach aus, wenn dieser Unternehmer eben nur zweimal anstatt viermal im Jahr in den Urlaub fährt. Vielleicht reicht auch ein dickes Auto aus und die Frau und die Kinder fahren eben mit einem normalem Kleinwagen. Es muss ja auch nicht immer die teuerste Audi, BMW, oder Merceds-Limousine sein, vielleicht reicht ja auch mal die etwas einfachere zum Fahren aus. 

Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? 
Wenn diese "Geschäftsmänner" auch mal mit einem klein bisschen weniger zufrieden wären, dann könnten die meisten von denen auch anständige Löhne zahlen, ohne gleich entlassen zu müssen. Und ihren Luxusstatus gegenüber "Nomralverdienern" - die sich auch den ganzen Tag den Arsch aufreißen - würde erhalten bleiben


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

von nem bekannten der Vater hat gerade Bandscheibenvorfall, und kann nicht zur Krankengymnastik, weil er sich die Rezeptgebür nicht leisten kann!
Die Wahl ist:Krankengymnastik oder Essen für eine Woche !


----------



## Wolf78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@cop

Echt schlimm sowas . Habe seit Jahren starke Magenprobleme ( Riss im Zwerchfell ) ,dazu kommen Rückenproblem . ann es mir aber nicht leisten zu Hause zu bleiben ,deswegen fahre ich im LKW fast immer mit Sitzheizung an,das lindert .

Am Samstag traf ich einen Kumpel und habe ihn gefragt ob seine Firma in der er Arbeitet Festeinstellt . Antwort als Aushilfe könnte man immer anfangen . Ich fragte ,was wäre wenn mal nix zu tun wäre  - Antwort : Arbeitsamt bis du wieder gebraucht wirst .

Oh Oh . Wo soll das noch hinführen wenn nix Passiert .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an der Bahn, sondern daran das es Beamte oder Personen in beamtenähnlichen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen waren. Daran ist einzig und allein die verkorkste Personalpolitik des Staates schuld.



Mit den Beamten hast du auch recht, ich meinte aber eigentlich Entlassene, die jetzt von HartzIV dahin vegetieren. Deren Lebenserhaltungskosten zahlt der Staat heute genauso, wie als die Bahn noch ein Staatsbetrieb war. Sie tauchen nur nicht mehr in der Bilanz der Bahn auf - selbige sieht damit schöner aus, aber für Deutschland tut sich wenig. (netto etwas weniger Staatsausgaben, vermutlich nicht viel weniger, wenn man Qualifizierungsversuche, Lehrgänge, Verringerunger der Durchschnittskaufkraft und den HartzIV-Verwaltungsapperat berücksichtigt. Dafür gehts den Entlassenen schlecht, weil sie kaum noch Kohle haben und den nicht-Entlassenen, weil sie entsprechend mehr Arbeit bewältigen muss. Und den Kunden, weil letztere es an irgendwem auslassen. Wenn man mal berücksichtigt, dass der Staat dafür sorgen soll, dass es allen gutgeht, wäre es mal interessant, dass z.B. gegen staatliche gefördete Unterhaltungsprogramme gegenzurechnen)



> Welcher das Geld über kurz oder lang über die Gewinnausschüttung wieder reinbekommt.



Um nur bei Stuttgart 21 zu bleiben:
3,5 Milliarden € der 2008 von der BW-Regierung geschätzten Kosten übernimmt nicht die DB AG. Im Vergleich zu 1,5 Milliarden Gesamtgewinn (Schätzung 2009) wird die Bahnhofverbuddelei also doch eine sehr erhebliche Gewinnsteigerung bringen müssen, um sich noch in diesem Jahrhundert für den Staat zu rentieren.

Aber es ist ja nicht nur dieses eine Projekt, dass vom Staat finanziert wird - und, wesentlich schwerwiegender: Es dürften dauerhaft keine 1,5 Milliarden Gewinn sein. Selbst der Bundesrechnungshof äußert mitlerweile massive Kritik am Kaputtsparen der Bahninfrastruktur (und damit ist nicht der Bahnverschuldete quasi-Zusammenbruch des Nahverkehrssystems unserer Hauptstadt gemeint, sondern das gesamte Netz). Da werden mittelfristig deutlich höhere Ausgaben nötig sein.



> Ich fahre selber oft genug mit der Bahn und ich weiß nicht welche Serviceleistungen du meinst, die vom Kunden selber erbracht werden müssen.



Das Bezog sich auf die Post.
Früher bin ich in der Stadt vielleicht 0,5-1km zur nächsten Filiale gelaufen (und ich hab ziemlich genau mittig zwischen beiden gewohnt), hab *was auch immer* auf den Schalter gepackt und nen kleinen Preis bezahlt. Ein paar Tage fand es jemand anders bei sich zu Hause vor.
Heute such ich mir die passenden Tarife raus, drucke meine Ettikierung aus, gehte 2km in irgend ein Einkaufszentrum, stehe 30 Minuten in der Schlange und kann ordentlich latzen. Ein paar Tage später findet jemand, der den ganzen Tag zu Hause war, ein "sie waren nicht zu hause..."-Kärtchen im Briefkasten, latscht seinerseits 2km in einen Schreibwarenladen und steht eine Stunde in der Schlange.
Ob das so noch akzeptabel ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Imho ist es aber ziemlich deutlich, dass die Post nur unwesentlich effizienter geworden ist, sondern einfach weniger bietet und mehr nimmt, um auf ihre bessere Bilanz zu kommen.

Bezüglich der Bahn ist der Service zweischneidig: Früher konnte ich bei meiner Oma zum S-Bahnhof gehen, mir Verbindungen raussuchen lassen und mir jede x-beliebige Fernfahrkarte am Schalter kaufen. Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich hingehen und wieder weggehen, was zum da machen gab es nichts. Jetzt kann ich hingehen und mir die meisten Karten aus dem Automaten ziehen (wenn ich vorher Online nachgucken konnte, was ich überhaupt brauche). Meine Oma kann lieber zu Hause bleiben. Der Staat kann den Unterhalt der gefeuerten Schaltermitarbeiter bezahlen.
Wiederum ist streitbar, wie schlimm das alles ist, aber: Es ist definitiv für niemanden gut - außer für die Bilanz der Bahn.

(weitere Beispiele gibt es zu 10tausenden)



> Nö. Soetwas wie das Verkehrsprojekt Deutsche Einheit ist dir hoffentlich ein Begriff?



Ist es. Genauso wie die Finanzierung auf Kosten des Staates.
Kannst du mir ein vergleichbares Projekt nennen, dessen Kosten in der ach-so-schönen Bilanz der DB AG verrechnet werden?



> Achso, Preiserhöhungen sind natürlich ein Tabuthema. Wenn die Bahn Miese macht, muss halt der Steuerzahler einspringen.



Es ist kein Tabuthema. Aber es muss berücksichtigt werden, wenn es um die Bewertung von Staatsbetrieben geht:
Ob ein privatisierter Staatsbetrieb seine Bilanz darüber ausgleicht, dass er den Bürgern das Geld über die Preise abnimmt, oder ob ein nicht privatisierter Staatsbertrieb den Bürgern das Geld über den Haushalt und die Steuern abnimmt, ist letztlich eine Randfrage mit Blick auf die von der Politik gewünschte Steuerungswirkung. Was unterm Strich zählt und bei der Bewertung einer Privatisierung berücksichtigt werden muss ist, was der Betrieb der Bevölkerung für einen Nutzen gibt und was er ihr dafür abnimmt. (und ob diese Rechnung in Zukunft aufrechterhaltet werden kann, oder ob sie auf Kosten/zu Gunsten künftiger Generationen zu stande kommt)
Das ist nicht die gleiche Rechnung, die man in einer Unternehmensbilanz findet.





Cop schrieb:


> so mal wieder BTT:



genau 



> war gerade bei Schwigereltern, und dort war eine Bekante von ihnen, und ich wurde gebeten mal nach dem Rechner dieser zu schauen.
> Sie hat noch nie gearbeitet, ist nun 48 hat aber 3 Kinder. ( alle schon Verheiratet)
> Sie hatte immer Sozialhilfe, und nun H4.
> In ihrer wenn auch kleinen Bude von 42qm ist es deshalb nicht unluxeriös.
> ...



Zwei Dinge solltest du bedenken:
1. Was du hier verurteilst, ist, dass jemand von Geschenken profitiert. Willst du Geschenke verbieten? (falls ja wirds schwierig, denn i.d.R. sind diejenigen, die z.B. hohe Erbschaftssteuern fordern, auch diejenigen, die HartzIV nicht kürzen wollen  )
2. Wie soll das zur-Arbeit-treiben deiner Meinung nach in der Praxis und bevölkerungsweit funktionieren? Du hast, um das Wissen für diese Einschätzung zu erlangen, die Wohnung "durchsucht", Bekannte "ausgehorcht" und müsstest -damit das rechtskräftig brauchbar wäre- noch die Renter als Zeugen befragen. Hättest du nicht das Glück gehbat, dass deine Schwiegereltern die Privatangelegenheiten der Verwandten "ausspioniert" hätten, wärst du noch immer nicht schlauer.

Lassen wir solche Dinge wie "Privatsphäre", "Verhältnissmäßigkeit",... mal außen vor, HartzIVer haben ja eh keine Grundrechte  :

Um eine vergleichbare Grundlage für alle Hilfeempfänger zu haben, müsstest du bei jedem einzelnen eine Hausdurchsuchung (unangekündigt, d.h. ggf. mit Tür aufbrechen samt Folgekosten) durchführen. Das im Abstand von 6-12 Monaten, um sicherzustellen, dass sich nichts ändert. Da die Leute vermutlich erfreut, enventuell aber sportlich sind, sollten aus Sicherheitsgründen mindestens 2x2 Mann an einer Durchsung beteiligt sein. Mit Fahrstrecken (mehrere Wohnungen in einem Block macht keinen Sinn, das wäre nicht mehr unangekündigt) schafft ein so ein ein Team vielleicht 20-30 Durchsuchungen pro Woche, im Jahr vielleicht 1200 (Krankheitsfälle, etc.). 2008 gab es knapp 3,6 Millionen Bedarfsgemeinschaften = Haushalte.
Das heißt allein für die benötigten Durchsuchungen wären 12000-24000 Leute nötig. Dazu kommen noch einmal vielleicht 1000 Leute, die das alles koordinieren und auswerten. Preisfrage: Um die Kosten für 20.000 Leute reinzuholen, wieviele HartzIV-Betrüger musst du überführen?

Wenn du dann mal jemanden findest, der "zuviel" hat (viel Spaß bei der juristischen Definition) musst du anfangen, sein Umfeld nach der Ursache abzusuchen, sprich: Aushorchen, beobachten, abhören. Die meisten Leute werden dir aber nichts sagen (oder gar nicht da sein), neue Anschaffung gibt es nicht täglich zu beobachten,... -> Vielleicht 2 erfolgreiche Klärungen pro Schnüffler und Monat? Verrechne das mit der Zahl der zu findenden Betrüger.


Ich denke, es sollte klar werden, dass Stasi-Methoden nicht nur aus moralischen Gründen (die man als "nie" Betroffener ja gern ignoriert) kein Fortschritt sind.

(man könnte sich auch mal überlegen, wieviele Milliarden hinterzogene Steuern man finden könnte, wenn man den gleichen Personalaufwand und die gleichen Grundrechteeinschränkungen auf die oberen Gehaltsklassen loslässt)




DaRkNeZRaVer schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens von einem Metzger gehört der hat weniger als er noch gearbeitet hat. Nun ist er arbeitslos und hat unterm Strich mehr "über". Darf das so sein?



"Gehört" haben viele von solchen Fällen, vor allem BILD-Betrachter und Stammtischbesucher. Hast du auch handfeste Informationen oder Quellen?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:
> 
> 359€
> -  50€ Strom
> ...



Ich glaube, es ist einfacher, wenn man sich mal ausrechnet, was man die letzten 1-2-3 Jahre an Lohn/etc. erhalten hat und dann mal gegenrechnet, wieviel man pro Monat einsparen müsste, hätte man stattdessen nur HartzIV. Dann noch einen Monat alle Ausgaben festhalten und den nächsten versuchen, mit der entsprechend niedrigeren Summe auszukommen und einen gewissen Lebensstandard zu halten. (fortgeschrittene probieren es ein Quartal, Experten ein halbes Jahr. HartzIVer übrigens für den Rest ihres Lebens)
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige hier kaum noch genug zu essen zusammenkriegen würden.



_edit: das Post ist noch zu kurz  _



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, 50 Euro für Strom?
> Was macht er denn, mit Strom heizen?



Wenn man mit einem Elektrodurchlauferhitzer gesegnet ist, geht das ganz schnell. Ich achte sicherlich nicht wenig aufs Stromsparen, komme aber mit zwei Personen auch auf 54€ Abschlag im Monat. (und der berechnet sich noch nach Zeiten, als die kWh bei 19,90 lag)



> Waschmaschine hat er nicht (geht in Waschsalon, ist zwar langfristig teurer aber er kann das Geld für eine Waschmaschine nicht zusammensparen und auf Raten kaufen geht nicht).



Wäre auch riskant. Geht die Maschine dann kaputt, bevor er abgestottert hat, kann er schnell von HartzIV auf Privatkonkurs wechseln


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge solltest du bedenken:
> 1. Was du hier verurteilst, ist, dass jemand von Geschenken profitiert. Willst du Geschenke verbieten?




gemeint war, das diese Herren vorbeikommen, etwas bleiben, und sie dann Geld "verdient" hat !

und das ist genauso schwarzarbeit wie alles ander auch !


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Geschenke fallen aber nicht darunter.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das weiß man bei der ARGE nicht so genau....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Schenkt man einem musikbegeisterten Hartzler Geld, damit er sich eine Gitarre kaufen kann, wird das als Einkommen gewertet und angerechnet.
Schenkt man ihm eine Gitarre, wird es als Geschenk angesehen und nicht angerechnet.


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geschenke fallen aber nicht darunter.




wollt ihrs nicht begreifen, die bekommt das fürs Fxcken !


----------



## shyne (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Cop - very nice ! Einer der denkt und nicht nur liest und nachplappert  --> bezogen auf 



Cop schrieb:


> da ist mal wider zu sehen, das hier mit Bildzeitungs  Propaganda gedacht wird, niemand hat weniger als H4 wenn er Arbeitet,  dann ist er nämlich aufstocker, und da sind die Freibeträge erheblich  höher als H4
> wen er also Arbeitet, wird ihm schonmal Kindergeld nichtmehr abgezogen,  und er würde selbst wenn er "nur" 1400€ Netto hat, bei 4 Personen bis  auf ca. 2400€ aufgestockt werden, ihr habt euch alle nur in der Bild  Informiert, die einfach den Nidriglohn direkt mit H4 vergleichen, und  einfach die aufstocker zuschlähge weglässt!
> Liest sich ja auch viel besser!
> Aber es sollte wirklich jedem klar sein, das mit niedrigen H4 und  Arbeitszwang, den nidriglöhnen immer weiter die tür geöffnet werden, und  die logische schlussfolgerung ist dann, das H4 bal 0€ sein müssen, weil  halt die löhne so nidrig sind, und das müssen einige erstmal begreifen !
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Diskussion über die Zukünftliche Entwicklung der Gesellschaft und Arbeit im allgemeinen hab ich mal hierhin ausgelagert.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Toll. Fast jeder hier weiss also, wie man 4 Wochen von 395 Euro leben kann. Und 50 Euro sparen. Bin ich also zu doof - muss für meine 400 Euro Arbeiten gehen.

Aber ich hasse Jobkomms aufsuchen und Alles was damit zu tun hat, wie die Pest. Allein die ganzen Schikanen und die Verachtung, die man auf so einem Amt bekommt reichen mir - nicht hinzugehen. Ich bin chronisch krank - hab aber das Glück, nicht völlig am Arsch zu sein. Also kann ich auf "Leistungen" vom Staat verzichten. Wenigstens hat mein Chef ne soziale Ader, und ich kann den einen oder Anderern Krankheitstag auf Überstunden schieben und später wieder abarbeiten.

So kann ich mir etwas SELBSTACHTUNG erhalten.


Was mir in dieser Diskussion hier wirklich stinkt - Ist, das Manche einen Partout aufgrund einer Einzelmeinung in eine Politische Ecke drängen wollen, und einem Parteizugehörigkeit entsprechend ihres persönlichen Feindbildes vorwerfen. Das ist keine Art sachlich zu Diskutieren und Aller unterste Schublade an Polemik. 
Ich vertrete hier meine ureigene Meinung - ich brauche keine "Vordenker" oder die Indoktrination irgendeiner Politischen Partei.
Und es ist beleidigend, als Mitglied einer Partei beschimpft zu werden, wenn man deren Nadel nicht am Revers trägt.

Tragt euren Groll auf bestimmte Parteien doch besser zur Wahlurne, da gehört er hin. 
Und überlegt euch mal, ob sowas die Art ist, Miteinander umzugehen.

Ich bin raus hier.


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Lohnfindung ist und bleibteine Sache zwischen Unternehmen und den Gewerkschaften.


Was machen die Berufszweige die keine Gewerkschaft haben, wie zum Beispiel Floristen, welche aus dem Grunde auch von den Niedriglöhnen betroffen sind?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was bringen dir 50€, wenn auf einmal irgend etwas kaputt geht, du neue Klamotten brauchst, oder zur Apotheke musst, weil du gerade irgendeine Seuche (Grippe, etc...) hast?
> Ich sehe das bei meinem Verwandten und weiß, dass es nicht reicht!


Na klar reicht das nicht, nur einer behauptet, Achtung ich zitiere:"Behauptung, Befürchtung, Sorge. Fakten? Argumente? Fehlanzeige!" das dies angeblich ausreicht um sogar noch 50€ zu sparen und alle die dem skeptisch gegenüberstehen gehören zur Linkspartei, also quasi eine >2/3 Mehrheit. Gratulation dafür!  

MfG


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was H4 Betrifft, der Ist eindeutig zu nidrig besonders was famillien mit kindern betrifft, pauschalisiert gesehen.

Ein Verbraucht wesentlich Mehr als ein Erwachsener was Sachen wie Bekleidung u. Bildung Betrifft. 
Die kinder wachsen die sachen unheimlich schnell aus, beschädigen diese beim spiele usw., die haben noch nicht das Pflege Gefühl der sachen wie die Erwachsenen was automatisch zu mehr Verbrauch führt.
Während ein Erwachsenen mit ein pahr jeans 3 - 4 jahre bedenkenlos durch die gegend laufen kann, bei ein kind sind diese entweder in rekordzeit ausgewachsen oder zerstört und in höchstens 3 monate sind neue fällig. Geschweige von Schuhe usw. Nicht zu Vergessen die Schulsachen. Ein Dämlicher Schulranzen kostet schon gute 150 EURO wen es sich um ein Ergonomischen handelt was auch den in entwicklung befindenden kinder körper berücksichtigt wird und bitte nicht vergessen, die kids haben jede menge sinlose gewichte zu schleppen und das Täglich.
Das deutsche bildung system hat noch keine AMERIKANISCHE ALTERNATIVE gefunden wo in den Schulen Spinschränke Aufgestellt werden wo die kids das Papierschrott ablegen können so das müssen diese es täglich mit sich herum schleppen was gewaltig auf der Gesundheit geht.
Die ernährung Angelegnheit will ich da nicht mehr ausdiskutieren. Da sollte klarsein das ein kind eine ordentliche ernährung benötigt und nicht täglich von der Obdachlosen tafel essen nur weil der stat es bevorzügt ein geld in irgendwelche afganistan aktionen zu verpulwern. Dieser Staat verschuldet sich sinlos für jede menge nicht nachvolzihbaren rotz und unsere kids bleiben auf der Strecke und das muss nicht sein.
Das einige Arbeitende ein Geringeren gehalt haben als ein H4 Empfänger ist mitlerweile gang ung debe und dafür muss man sich bei der Zwangsglobalisierung bedanken, bei den EU Unfähigen Unterentwickelten biligländer was auf teufel komm raus in der EU herein gestopft wurden und nun die firmen in diese länder abhauen (Stichwort NOKIA) dafür kann ein H4 Empfenger nichts dafür genau so wie ein Angestelter.
Wen ein H4 Empfänger 10, 15, 20 Jahre Arbeitet, kräftig in der Kasse einzahlt, hat er auch ein Anrecht auf der Finantiellen sicherung. Da kann man nicht sagen..... Zahl ein und wen du in der sch***e bist, haste kein recht auf stütze. So funktioniert das nicht.

Das unter den H4 Empfänger auch jede menge Schmarotzer sind, ist klar und da sind die Behörden gefragt ein zu greifen. Ein Erlicher H4 Empfenger was in den Mist geraten ist wegen Gesundheitliche Problemen oder auch ein Umfahl muss nicht den Kopf hinhalten für die Schmarotzer was 24 stunden von 24 es Bevorzügen vor der Glotze oder am PC zu Hocken und Spermüll bei ebay verticken, dabei sich eine Goldene nase verdinen und auch noch jede menge kole vom fiskus vorbei wirtschaften.
Wer Ebay in gewise bereiche beobachtet besonders der VINTAGE Bereich (Bandmaschinen, Kassettendecks, Tuner, EQ usw.) merkt es auch selber was da abgeht. Da Schiesen Plötzlich Tonbandgeräte von Akai, Revox, Uher Philips usw. wie die Pilze aus den Boden wie wen die Anbiter ein Herstellungwerk in der Wohnung haben wurden. Alles Dachboden u. Kellerfunde, Oma u. Opas Nachlas. Da denkt man sich Man hat der ein Risigen dachboden / Keler und die Großeltern sind verdammt reiche Sammler wen der bis zu 20 - 30 Tonbandgeräte in vert von gut 300 EURO Pro monat Verkauft und das auch noch über jahre hinweg.
Bei solche Gestalten müste bei den Behörden schon die Alarmglocken Leuten. Passiert aber nichts und das schon seit Jahre.

Wurde sogar auch im TV berichtet, interviews gemacht mit H4 Empfänger was Spermüll mit den Transporter sammeln und es im nächsten tag bei ebay einstellen. Da müste die Behörte tätig werden. diese Schmarotzer aus den Online Auktionshäuser heraus tu Fischen ist schon längst Überfällig.

Dort wo fiele kinde sind, ausreichend geld und die kids trotzdem auf der strecke bleiben, dabei mama u. papa schon um 7 uhr morgens vor der trinkhale stehen und das kindergeld versaufen, da muss das jugendamt eingreifen und handeln.


----------



## Poulton (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was machen die Berufszweige die keine Gewerkschaft haben, wie zum Beispiel Floristen, welche aus dem Grunde auch von den Niedriglöhnen betroffen sind?


Da ist es trotzdem nicht Aufgabe des Staates, in irgendeiner Art und Weise in die Lohnfindung einzugreifen.
Das es solche Niedriglöhne gibt, dafür trägt nämlich der Staat selber die größte Verantwortung. Denn von der Steuer- und Abgabenlast einmal abgesehen, bedient sich der Staat mehr als reichlich bei jeder Lohnerhöhung. "Kalte Progression" nennt man unter Steuerexperten diesen Effekt. Gerade deshalb ist die Forderung nach Mindestlöhnen oder anderem staatlichen Eingreifen, nur scheinheilige Symbolpolitik.



> Gratulation dafür!


*roten Hering zuwerf*


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Staat, der Staat, der Staat.............. wen ich das höre, wir mir übell.

Der Staat und die politiker (früher Merchenerzähler), können da nichts tun. Hört auf euch da andauernd was ein zu reden.
Ihr glaubt wohl nicht im Ernst das der Staat irgendwelche firma ZWINGEN kann, Mindestlöne zu Bezahlen bzw. Arbeitsplätze aufrecht zu erhalten gegen denen Ihren willen.
Wen Irgendwelche firmen aus reine Kullanz sowas machen ist es eine ausnahme und nicht die regel.
Spielt der Staat / politiker Verrückt, wird es denen zu Bunt, werden Koffer Gepackt und WEG ! Stichwort NOKIA !

Wem kann man dafür Danken? Wieder diesen sklerosierten treumerischen Merchenerzählern was behaupten das wen man GLOBALISIERT und jede Unentwickelte Länder in der EU Stopft, Fliegen hier die Gebratenen Spatzen durch der Gegend und die hunderter Scheine kann man vom Baum Pflücken.

Das aber firmen Abhauen in Billigländer, Daran hat keiner Gedacht.

Da ich selbst aus Rumänien komme, Hier ein Eindeutigen Beispiel:
Ein *DACIA MITARBEITER* Verdient ein Monatliches Netto von *350 EURO*. 
So. Nun mahl Sehen, z.B. wie Kann ein Politiker / Staat / Gewerkschaft mich alls Auto Hersteller Überzeugen in Deutschland zu Bleiben, Arbeitzplätze zu Sichern und dabei ab *1500 EURO* Gehälter zu Bezahlen ganz zu schweigen die Wucher Lohn- Nebenkosten und nicht meine Fa. zu Schliesen und nach Rumänien abhauen?

*Merkt Ihr eigentlich was da Für ein Schwachsinn Ableuft?*

Wen eine Fa. auf Stur Schaltet, da könnt Ihr den Staat, Politiker, Gewerkschaften euch einfach in den Harre Schmieren.

Ganz zu schweigen das IHR SELBER den Schwachsinn auch noch Unterstützt. 
Da gibt euch DER STAAT Abwrack Prämie und was Macht Ihr?
Anstat DEUTSCHE AUTOS zu Kaufen, die DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFT zu Unterstützen, Geht Ihr und Kauft *DACIA LOGAN u. SANDERO* und *Unterstützt die RUMÄNISCHE WIRTSCHAFT*.
Hey............. SELBER SCHULD und NICHT MEHR JAMMERN


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Da ist es trotzdem nicht Aufgabe des Staates, in irgendeiner Art und Weise in die Lohnfindung einzugreifen.
> Das es solche Niedriglöhne gibt, dafür trägt nämlich der Staat selber die größte Verantwortung. Denn von der Steuer- und Abgabenlast einmal abgesehen, bedient sich der Staat mehr als reichlich bei jeder Lohnerhöhung. "Kalte Progression" nennt man unter Steuerexperten diesen Effekt. Gerade deshalb ist die Forderung nach Mindestlöhnen oder anderem staatlichen Eingreifen, nur scheinheilige Symbolpolitik.


Dann nenne mal Alternativen wie sich Berufsgruppen die keine Gewerkschaft haben, wie die Floristen beispielsweise, machen?
Zu dem thema "Kalte Progression" stimme ich Dir zu, dass geht so gar nicht. Lösung wäre eine automatische Anpassung der Einkommenssteuersätze an die Inflationsrate. So würden die Gehaltssteigerung nicht wieder durch Steuermehrausgaben aufgefressen werden.

Nichts desto trotz, wenn es Berufsgruppen gibt, wo die Löhne nicht durch Gewerkschaften im ausreichenden Maße reguliert werden, sollte m. M. n. der Staat eingreifen und eine Lohnuntergrenze festsetzen, so das mittel/ langfristig die Subventionierung von Unternehmen, welche ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf moralisch nicht vertretbaren Dumpinglöhnen aufbauen ,unterbunden wird. Und das hat nichts mit Sozialismus oder Ähnlichem zu tun, sondern mit der Regulierung des "freien" Marktes um die Würde des Menschen der dort arbeitet zu schützen. 


> *roten Hering zuwerf*


Ohne den Linksvorwurf kannst du auch keine Posts beenden, wa??! 



EinarN schrieb:


> ... Text ...


Prinzipiell kann man dir Recht geben. Das schlimme an der Globalisierung ist die Einseitigkeit. Wenn es um den Nutzen von Firmen geht, steht einem die unbegrenzte Globalisierung zur Verfügung und man hat alle Möglichkeiten zum Ausschöpfen, siehe unbegrenzten Lohnvorteil durch Standortwechsel, wenn man aber privat zum Beispiel in ein anderes Land fliegt, wird man in seinem Kaufverhalten eingeschränkt und kann nicht die Vorteile der Globalisierung nutzen und uneingeschränkt Ware woanders biller erwerben. 

Das ist für mich eine Farse!

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Interessant ist ja auch immer mitzubekommen, wie viele Politiker davon reden die kalte Pogression abzuschaffen, aber sie machen es nie.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann nenne mal Alternativen wie sich Berufsgruppen die keine Gewerkschaft haben, wie die Floristen beispielsweise, machen?



Mit dem Arbeitgeber einen "passenden" Vertrag aushandeln. Einen Betriebsrat gruenden. Oder eine Gewerkschaft. Sich beruflich umorientieren. Selbstaendigkeit.

Es gibt vieles, was man "machen" kann. Nur mit heruntergezogenem Mundwinkel gen oben schielen und den boesen Staat verfluchen gehoert nicht dazu.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ DaStash

Nicht Umbedingt. So wie die Firmen den Standort Wechseln, kannst auch du (theoretisch). Macht aber keiner und was die Kaufkraft betrifft, sollte man als einzel Individuum etwas kürzer Treten.
Man muss nicht alles auf Pump Kaufen, Auto muss nicht in 2 - 3 Jahrestakt Gewechselt werden. 
"Man sollte sich nur so weit Strecken wie die Bettlacke Reicht"
Macht aber auch keiner.
Hamster Ramschkäufe sind zur Tagesordnung, Man kauft was man nicht Braucht nur um es zu Haben sei es auf pump, Geiz ist Geil ist das Motto des Lebensstandard und die Qualität bleibt auf die Strecke.

Irgendwie eine Kettenreaktion ohne Ausweg.

Zurück zum Thema H4 in Verbindung mit das eben Gepostete, frage Ich mich wozu brauch ein H4 Empfänger ein HANDY? Um Erreichbar zu sein? Von Wem wen er keine Arbeit hat?
Ah, ja... Eine HD plasmaglotze mit 1,5 meter Bilddiagonale brauch er doch auch. Die Alte Röhrenglotze Stört bei den Augen, was? und.......Um Bewerbungen zu Schreiben brauch er genau so ein 2500 EURO Notebook.

Meiner Meinung nach, wen diese H4 Regelsatz Geändert wird zum Vorteil von Kindern, sollte das nicht durch Bargeld gemacht werden sondern WAREN COUPONS was in den Entsprechenden Läden gegen Wahre Eingelöst werden. 
Jede 3 Monate, Das Aushändigen von Wertcoupons für Kinder Klamotten, Schuhlsachen usw. Währen besser was auch in den Entsprechenden kinderläden eingelöst werden sollen und nicht bei SATURN oder MEDIA MARKT in eine neue plasmaglotze Umgewandelt dabei leufen die Kids weiter mit Verissene schuhe durch die gegend und essen bei der Tafel.


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Mit dem Arbeitgeber einen "passenden" Vertrag aushandeln. Einen Betriebsrat gruenden. Oder eine Gewerkschaft. Sich beruflich umorientieren. Selbstaendigkeit.




Mit dem Arbeitgeber einen "passenden" Vertrag aushandeln
da lacht der einmal und das wars dann!

Einen Betriebsrat gruenden
zweiter Lacher, nur das du dann schon gekündigt bis, wenn er lacht !

Sich beruflich umorientieren
ja klar, einfach mal nicht mehr Bäcker sondern Professor sein, geht klar !

Selbstaendigkeit
und geld gibts ja von den Banken genug, da ist das die einfachst lösung!


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles auf Pump Kaufen, Auto muss nicht in 2 - 3 Jahrestakt Gewechselt werden.




das würde das komlette ende der Binnenwirtschaft sein, oder kennst du jemanden der sich BAR ein neues Auto kaufen kann?


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Mit dem Arbeitgeber einen "passenden" Vertrag aushandeln
> da lacht der einmal und das wars dann!
> 
> Einen Betriebsrat gruenden
> ...


Tja, leider kann ich dir in allen Punkten zustimmen.

MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, leider kann ich dir in allen Punkten zustimmen.
> 
> MfG



Nur JePe und unser neoliberaler/kapitalistischer "Freund" 17&4 können das wieder nicht, wir sind doch alle hier ganz böse Kommunisten in deren Augen


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> das würde das komlette ende der Binnenwirtschaft sein, oder kennst du jemanden der sich BAR ein neues Auto kaufen kann?


Ja, könnte Ich aber das Ist nicht der punkt. 

Wen ihr schon ein neues auto in 3 jahrestakt auf pump kauft , dan kauft gefälligst *DEUTSCHE AUTOS - DEUTSCHE QUALITÄT* und kurbelt eure DEUTSCHE wirtscaft an und hört auf die Strasen voll zu Müllen mit Ossy Schrott tip DACIA, Lässt die Ausländische Wirtschaft links liegen weil diese ist hier Unwichtig. 
Das gilt auch bei Andere Produkte nicht nur bei den Autos. 
Autos sind nur ein Beispiel um zu zeigen wie Krass ihr drauf seit und jammert auch noch wie Heulsüsen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dir ist klar, dass deutsche Autos zwar vielleicht in Deutschland zusammengebaut werden (nicht alle), aber die Teile von den Zulieferern kommen, die schon lange nicht mehr in Deutschland sitzen? 
Meine Firma hat für VW ein Kozept zur Vermeidung von Sonderabfällen entwickelt (liegt noch in der Schublade), dabei hab ich erfahren, dass die ihre Elektrik komplett aus Osteuropa beziehen.


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ja, könnte Ich aber das Ist nicht der punkt.
> 
> Wen ihr schon ein neues auto in 3 jahrestakt auf pump kauft , dan kauft gefälligst *DEUTSCHE AUTOS - DEUTSCHE QUALITÄT* und kurbelt eure DEUTSCHE wirtscaft an und hört auf die Strasen voll zu Müllen mit Ossy Schrott tip DACIA, Lässt die Ausländische Wirtschaft links liegen weil diese ist hier Unwichtig.
> Das gilt auch bei Andere Produkte nicht nur bei den Autos.
> Autos sind nur ein Beispiel um zu zeigen wie Krass ihr drauf seit und jammert auch noch wie Heulsüsen.



fraglich ist dann auch, warum wir dich dann reingelassen haben ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ja, könnte Ich aber das Ist nicht der punkt.
> 
> Wen ihr schon ein neues auto in 3 jahrestakt auf pump kauft , dan kauft gefälligst *DEUTSCHE AUTOS - DEUTSCHE QUALITÄT* und kurbelt eure DEUTSCHE wirtscaft an und hört auf die Strasen voll zu Müllen mit Ossy Schrott tip DACIA, Lässt die Ausländische Wirtschaft links liegen weil diese ist hier Unwichtig.
> Das gilt auch bei Andere Produkte nicht nur bei den Autos.
> Autos sind nur ein Beispiel um zu zeigen wie Krass ihr drauf seit und jammert auch noch wie Heulsüsen.



Also ich fahre einen VW, ich würde aktuell auch nichts anderes fahren, außer VW, Audi, BMW, oder Mercedes 

Ich muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich auch mal einen Volvo gefahren bin, aber das ist schon ca 9 Jahre her, da war ich noch 18/19


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ quantenslipstream

Von wo die teile der deutschen autos kommen ist "peng" egal. 
BMW z.B. fertigt auch in Rumänien. 
Wichtig ist das diese Hier vor Ort Montiert werden und mit den Kauf die Gehälter der Angestelten den DEUTSCHEN WERKE Finantiert werden und nicht GELLY aus China und auch nicht DACIA aus Mioveni.

Da ich aus Rumänien Stamme, versuche Ich die Lage Neutral zu Sehen.
Wie diese Abwrack Geschihte vorbei war, Berichteten die bei RTL das nur etwa 30% der Ausgezahlten Prämien in der Deutsche Wirtschaft fliesete und der rest u den ausändischen Herstellern.

Da Frage ich mich...............Hallo !!! Gehts noch?
Da gingen Milliarden zu Dacia & co und andere wie Skoda, Fiat und weis der gajer noch welche "Rice". 
Paralel wird gejammert der deutschen Autoindustrie geht es soooooooo drecking.
Leute es tut mir leid das ich es wiederholen muss aber ihr seit selber schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> Von wo die teile der deutschen autos kommen ist "peng" egal.
> BMW z.B. fertigt auch in Rumänien.


 
Nein, ist es nicht, was nützt es, wenn das Auto hier zusammengebaut wird, also 20% des Autos hier entstehen, aber die Einzelteile in der ganzen Welt gemacht werden, also 80%?
Und wo wird noch mal der BMW Z4 oder der Mercedes ML gebaut? 



EinarN schrieb:


> Da ich aus Rumänien Stamme, versuche Ich die Lage Neutral zu Sehen.
> Wie diese Abwrack Geschihte vorbei war, Berichteten die bei RTL das nur etwa 30% der Ausgezahlten Prämien in der Deutsche Wirtschaft fliesete und der rest u den ausändischen Herstellern.


 
Da kann man aber sehen, wie absolut Schwachsinnig die Abwrackpramie doch war. 
Die Leute haben günstige, kleine Autos gekauft.
Die bieten die Deutschen Firmen aber gar nicht erst an, also kauft man Japaner oder Koreaner, ist für mich nachvollziehbar.
Dann hätte der Deutsche Staat es wie Frankreich machen sollen, Abwrackprämie gibts nur, wenn man Deutsche Autos kauft.
Aber das verstoßt gegen EU Recht und deshalb hat Frankreich eins auf den Deckel gekriegt.



EinarN schrieb:


> Da Frage ich mich...............Hallo !!! Gehts noch?
> Da gingen Milliarden zu Dacia & co und andere wie Skoda, Fiat und weis der gajer noch welche "Rice".
> Paralel wird gejammert der deutschen Autoindustrie geht es soooooooo drecking.
> Leute es tut mir leid das ich es wiederholen muss aber ihr seit selber schuld.


 
Wo gehts denn der Deutschen Automobilindustrie dreckig?
Was können die Leute dafür, wenn die Deutschen Autofirmen an Markt vorbei entwicklen und immer größere und spritfressendere Autos entwicklen, anstatt kleine und preiswerte?


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Mit dem Arbeitgeber einen "passenden" Vertrag aushandeln
> da lacht der einmal und das wars dann!



Dann geht man eben getrennte Wege.



Cop schrieb:


> Einen Betriebsrat gruenden
> zweiter Lacher, nur das du dann schon gekündigt bis, wenn er lacht !



Ab dem Moment, in dem Du einem Wahlvorstand bildest, bist Du faktisch nicht kuendbar. Ich vermute eher, dass Du nicht einmal das Wahlprozedere kennst geschweige denn jemals Betriebsratarbeit (was ein Ehrenamt und als solches in Deutschland-einig-Egoistenland nicht allzu hoch angesehen ist) ernsthaft in Erwaegung ziehen wuerdest. Als stellvertretender Vorsitzender eines Gesamtbetriebsrates, dem der Arbeitgeber wenig Sympathie entgegenbringt, darst Du mir aber einfach glauben: Du hast schlicht Unrecht.



Cop schrieb:


> Sich beruflich umorientieren
> ja klar, einfach mal nicht mehr Bäcker sondern Professor sein, geht klar !



Nein. Mit 17 Baecker lernen und bis zum 6X. Lebensjahr bleiben wollen.

Wenn das Dein Lebensentwurf ist - schoen fuer Dich. Der Lebensentwurf Deines Arbeitgebers -der nicht weniger wert ist- sieht aber vielleicht vor, morgen den Laden zuzumachen, weil die Lebensentwuerfe seiner geizgeilen Kundschaft vorsehen, lieber fuer fuenf Cent weniger Tiefkuehlbroetchen im Supermarkt zu kaufen. Was nun? Den Supermarkt schliessen, die Kunden zwingen bei Deinem Arbeitgeber zu kaufen und Deinen Arbeitgeber gesetzlich verpflichten, den Laden bis zu Deiner Rente weiterzufuehren und, nur fuer den Fall das er die Impertinenz besitzt vorher aus dem Leben zu scheiden, seine Kinder gleich mit?

Die Kunden haben die Freiheit zu kaufen, wo sie wollen. Dein Arbeitgeber hat die Freiheit, den Laden zu schliessen, wenn er unrentabel wird. Und Du hast die Freiheit, das Beste daraus zu machen. Oder schmollend zuzuschauen und hochverdient auf dem Allerwertesten zu landen. Freiheit kann manchmal anstrengend sein, ja.



Cop schrieb:


> Selbstaendigkeit
> und geld gibts ja von den Banken genug, da ist das die einfachst lösung!



Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wo die ganzen Firmen herkommen ... ? Soviel sei verraten: der Klapperstorch hat sie nicht gebracht.

@Cop, DaStash, Dr. Cox & Co.: Seid Ihr wirklich einfaeltig genug zu glauben, das Erhoehen von Hartz IV-Saetzen und realitaetsferne Mindestloehne wuerden irgendetwas zum Besseren wenden? Dann, mit Verlaub, seid ihr schlichten Gemuetes und tut mir einfach nur leid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ab dem Moment, in dem Du einem Wahlvorstand bildest, bist Du faktisch nicht kuendbar. Ich vermute eher, dass Du nicht einmal das Wahlprozedere kennst geschweige denn jemals Betriebsratarbeit (was ein Ehrenamt und als solches in Deutschland-einig-Egoistenland nicht allzu hoch angesehen ist) ernsthaft in Erwaegung ziehen wuerdest. Als stellvertretender Vorsitzender eines Gesamtbetriebsrates, dem der Arbeitgeber wenig Sympathie entgegenbringt, darst Du mir aber einfach glauben: Du hast schlicht Unrecht.


 
Öhm, viele arbeiten bei einem Floristen oder Friseur?
50 oder 100 Leute?
Oder doch eher 5-10 Leute, nich? 
Wenn also einer einen Betriebsrat gründet und sich wählen lassen will, die anderen ihn aber nicht wählen (weil sie sonst ihre Jobs verlieren) und er also nur die eine Stimme hat (sich selbst), wie lange wird er dann wohl noch in dem Betrieb arbeiten?


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn der Betrieb 5 Mitarbeiter hat, besteht der Betriebsrat ohnehin nur aus einer Person. Weder fuer die Wahl des Wahlvorstandes noch des eigentlichen Betriebsrates gibt es eine Mindestbeteiligung. Wenn er also mit einer (seiner) Stimme Betriebsrat wird, ist er nicht mehr ordentlich kuendbar.

Ist aber immer wieder interessant, mit welch enormer Kreativitaet sich Leute sofort daran machen, "geht nicht"-Gruende zu konstruieren: nur, um den eigenen Hintern nicht mal einen Millimeter bewegen zu muessen. Die Massetraegheit meiner Kollegen war entsprechend auch deutlich schwieriger zu ueberwinden als die klaeglichen Behinderungsversuche meines Arbeitgebers.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dazu aber noch mal etwas.
Was soll er denn nun bewegen?
Dass die Löhne steigen?
Der Arbeitgeber wird ablehnen, fertig.
Ich weiß nicht genau, was das bringen soll, wenn ein Florist einen Betriebsrat hat, der aber machtlos ist.
Außerdem handelt der Arbeitgeber ja beim Einstellen den Lohn aus (die, die nicht tarifgebunden sind, machen das nur so) und wenn der dann sagt, 6€ ist die Grenze, man aber 8€ haben will, dann wird er dich nicht einstellen, ganz einfach.

Du scheinst irgendwie nicht mehr die Realität der Kleinstunternehmen zu verstehen, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn posten.
Geh mal in einen Betrieb, der 20 Leute hat oder so, da gibts keine Tarifgebundenheit, da setzt der Chef den Lohn fest und wer den nicht akzeptiert, arbeitet dort nicht, ganz einfach.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tarifbindung und -treue ist keine Frage der Unternehmensgroesse. Von Tarifen kann ausserdem abgewichen werden. Wenn der Arbeitgeber sich also sicher ist, sich Deine Arbeitskraft fuer €8,- nicht leisten zu koennen, dann stellt er Dich auch mit 200 Arbeitnehmern nicht ein. Ein Mindestlohn wird daran was genau aendern?

Genau. Gar nichts. Wer postet hier nun entrueckten Unsinn?


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@JePe

dann mal los, und zeig den schlaffis bei Lidl und Schlecker wie das geht, die sind anscheinend seit jahren zu Blöd nen Betriebsrat hinzubekommen, wo das doch so einfach ist !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Wem kann man dafür Danken? Wieder diesen sklerosierten treumerischen Merchenerzählern was behaupten das wen man GLOBALISIERT und jede Unentwickelte Länder in der EU Stopft, Fliegen hier die Gebratenen Spatzen durch der Gegend und die hunderter Scheine kann man vom Baum Pflücken.
> 
> Das aber firmen Abhauen in Billigländer, Daran hat keiner Gedacht.



Oh doch, daran haben einige gedacht. Und zwar diejenigen, die es als einen Vorteil bezeichnen und sich deswegen bis heute sehr intensiv (mal offen, mal weniger offen) für "freie Märkte" einsetzen. Wer nicht dran gedacht hat, das waren die Wähler. Aber da wäre mir auch an kaum einer anderen Stelle aufgefallen, dass die denken würden (jedenfalls nicht weiter als bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze), weder damals noch heute.




17&4 schrieb:


> Da ist es trotzdem nicht Aufgabe des Staates, in irgendeiner Art und Weise in die Lohnfindung einzugreifen.



Das entscheidet wohl immer noch der Wähler.




EinarN schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema H4 in Verbindung mit das eben Gepostete, frage Ich mich wozu brauch ein H4 Empfänger ein HANDY? Um Erreichbar zu sein? Von Wem wen er keine Arbeit hat?



Z.B. von Leuten, die ihn Arbeit geben könnten?
Wenn man von Discounter zu Discounter pendelt, dann siehts eher schlecht mit "zu Hause erreichbar" aus. (was in gewissem Umfange aber sogar vorgeschrieben ist, HartzIV dürfen sich bekanntermaßen nicht frei bewegen)
Abgesehen davon: Seit wann ist ein Handy Luxus? Bekannte von mir (50% HartzIV, 50% Frührente) sind jetzt von Festnetz auf Handy gewechselt, weil es billiger ist, wenn man wenig bis gar nicht telefoniert.



> Ah, ja... Eine HD plasmaglotze mit 1,5 meter Bilddiagonale brauch er doch auch. Die Alte Röhrenglotze Stört bei den Augen, was? und.......Um Bewerbungen zu Schreiben brauch er genau so ein 2500 EURO Notebook.



Hast du irgendwelchen statistischen Anhaltspunkte, dass diese Aussage etwas mit dem durchschnittlichen HartzIVer zu tun hat, oder willst du nur Polemik ablassen?



> Meiner Meinung nach, wen diese H4 Regelsatz Geändert wird zum Vorteil von Kindern, sollte das nicht durch Bargeld gemacht werden sondern WAREN COUPONS was in den Entsprechenden Läden gegen Wahre Eingelöst werden.



So werden wir den freien Markt auch wieder los 
Vielleicht finden wir unter den HartzIVern auch noch jemanden, der weiß, wie man so eine Planwirtschaft organisiert. Nicht das es am Ende jede Menge blaue Pullover, aber keine passenden Schuhe gibt...




Cop schrieb:


> Einen Betriebsrat gruenden
> zweiter Lacher, nur das du dann schon gekündigt bis, wenn er lacht !



Betriebsratsvorsitzende können nicht so ohne weiteres gekündigt werden und sie können ihrerseits die Kündigung anderer Mitarbeiter stoppen.
Zugegeben: Wenn man keine Rückendeckung von einer Großgewerkschaft hat, dann wird das entweder mit hohen Anwaltskosten zwecks Rechtsberatung oder mit Streik&Firmenbesetzung enden. Letztere sind aber auch nicht ganz wirkungslos und kaum ein Chef kann es sich leisten, alle zu feuern. Blöd ist es natürlich, wenn ein nenneswerter Teil der Belegschaft nur an sein eigenes Wohl denkt...
(aber dazu bleibt nur zu sagen: Wer den Konkurrenzkampf von jedem mit jedem will, der landet halt in einer kündigungsreichen Welt)




Cop schrieb:


> das würde das komlette ende der Binnenwirtschaft sein, oder kennst du jemanden der sich BAR ein neues Auto kaufen kann?



Hängt vom Auto ab, aber: Ja. Mehrere. (kein einziger davon in der Kategorie "Besserverdiener")
Es wäre zugegebenermaßen aber trotzdem ein schwerer Schlag für unsere Binnenwirtschaft, wenn eine größere Zahl von Leuten ihr Verhalten vom jetzigen Schulden-/Kredit-/Konkurs-System auf ein derartiges Sparkonzept umstellen. Im Gegenzug gäbs dann aber keine Wirtschaftskrise, wenn das amerikanische Kreditsystem schwächelt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kann man aber sehen, wie absolut Schwachsinnig die Abwrackpramie doch war.
> Die Leute haben günstige, kleine Autos gekauft.
> Die bieten die Deutschen Firmen aber gar nicht erst an, also kauft man Japaner oder Koreaner, ist für mich nachvollziehbar.
> Dann hätte der Deutsche Staat es wie Frankreich machen sollen, Abwrackprämie gibts nur, wenn man Deutsche Autos kauft.
> Aber das verstoßt gegen EU Recht und deshalb hat Frankreich eins auf den Deckel gekriegt.



Nur mal so als Anmerkung: Die meisten Verschrottungsprämien wurden wohl im Zuge von VW-Käufen gezahlt.

In die deutsche Wirtschaft fließt das Geld deswegen natürlich trotzdem nicht - schließlich stammt der Großteil von allem, was als "VW" verkauft wird, nicht aus Deutschland. Aber so oder so ist das auch fast egal, denn über 3-4 Jahre gesehen nützt die Abwrackprämie sowieso niemandem, sondern schadet allen.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> dann mal los, und zeig den schlaffis bei Lidl und Schlecker wie das geht, die sind anscheinend seit jahren zu Blöd nen Betriebsrat hinzubekommen, wo das doch so einfach ist !



LIDL-Filialen sind m. W. Franchisenehmer; es gibt also nicht "den" Betriebsrat, sondern Betriebsraete in den einzelnen Filialen (oder auch nicht). Der erste LIDL-Betriebsrat wurde uebrigens im November 2007 in Hamburg gewaehlt. Die Filiale gibt es m. W. immer noch, die Betriebsratsmitglieder ebenso. Das es _einfach_ ist, einen Betriebsrat zu gruenden und Betriebsratsarbeit zu leisten, habe ich nie behauptet.

Bloed ist uebrigens ein Adjektiv und wird klein geschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Betriebsratsvorsitzende können nicht so ohne weiteres gekündigt werden und sie können ihrerseits die Kündigung anderer Mitarbeiter stoppen.



Im Regelfall koennen Betriebsraete Kuendigungen "normaler" Arbeitnehmer nicht blockieren - nur die von Angehoerigen des Betriebsrates (der Arbeitgeber hat dann aber immer noch die Moeglichkeit, die Zustimmung des Betriebsrates durch eine gerichtliche ersetzen zu lassen).

Sehr wohl kann er aber die Kuendigung von Mitarbeitern verteuern - widerspricht er (begruendet) einer Kuendigung, der Arbeitgeber kuendigt trotzdem und der entlassene Arbeitnehmer erhebt Kuendigungsschutzklage, erhaelt dieser bis zur Verhandlung weiter seine Bezuege. In der Praxis wird es dazu zwar eher selten kommen, aber der Arbeitgeber wird dem entlassenen Arbeitnehmer ein ueber dem ueblichen Niveau von 1/2 Monatslohn pro Jahr Betriebszugehoerigkeit liegendes Angebot machen, um einen "langen Tod" zu vermeiden. Auf eine Verhandlung wartet man an manchen Arbeitsgerichten naemlich einen Monat ...

... oder ein Jahr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)oder mit Streik&Firmenbesetzung(...)



Streiken ist ein Gewerkschaftsprivileg; Betriebsraete unterliegen aus gutem Grund der Friedenspflicht, sie duerfen zu keinerlei Arbeitskampfmassnahmen aufrufen und strenggenommen nicht einmal fuer die Mitgliedschaft in einer Gewerkschaft werben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Tarifbindung und -treue ist keine Frage der Unternehmensgroesse. Von Tarifen kann ausserdem abgewichen werden. Wenn der Arbeitgeber sich also sicher ist, sich Deine Arbeitskraft fuer €8,- nicht leisten zu koennen, dann stellt er Dich auch mit 200 Arbeitnehmern nicht ein. Ein Mindestlohn wird daran was genau aendern?
> 
> Genau. Gar nichts. Wer postet hier nun entrueckten Unsinn?


 
Was soll denn das Tariftreuegefasel? 
Welchen Tarif liegt den einem Floristen vor, der noch ein Blumenmädchen einstellen will?
Etwa den der Metaller?
Der ist an kein Tarif gebunden, wieso sollte er das auch sein?
Der zahlt seinen Lohn, den er zahlen will (oder kann) und das wars dann.
Dass Unternehmen wie Schlecker und Co. jetzt Lohndumping betreiben, in dem sie Subunternehmen gründen und ihre Angestellten dort auslagern und dann wieder darüber einstellen, ist verwerflich und sollte abgeschafft werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das entscheidet wohl immer noch der Wähler.


 
Das sehe ich auch so und der Herr Westerwelle wird seine Packung bei der NRW Wahl bekommen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. von Leuten, die ihn Arbeit geben könnten?
> Wenn man von Discounter zu Discounter pendelt, dann siehts eher schlecht mit "zu Hause erreichbar" aus. (was in gewissem Umfange aber sogar vorgeschrieben ist, HartzIV dürfen sich bekanntermaßen nicht frei bewegen)
> Abgesehen davon: Seit wann ist ein Handy Luxus? Bekannte von mir (50% HartzIV, 50% Frührente) sind jetzt von Festnetz auf Handy gewechselt, weil es billiger ist, wenn man wenig bis gar nicht telefoniert.


 
Man muss auch fragen, auf was man verzichten kann, wenn man von Hartz 4 leben muss.
Das Festnetz kostet im Monat einen fixen Betrag, das Handy nicht (ich gehe mal von Prepaid aus). Also wird schon deswegen der Festnetzanschluss gekündigt um die 40€ im Monat zu sparen (oder 30 oder 50).
Daher muss man das Handy haben, denn anders ist man nicht mehr erreichbar.
Gleichzeitig muss man aber nach Jobs suchen (ist man ja gezwungen zu suchen). 
Aber im Internet kann man nicht suchen, weils dazu ein Festnetzanschluss bedarf (wieso muss man in Deutschland für einen Internetzugang immer noch ein Telefonanschluss haben? ), also muss man Internetcafes aufsuchen oder bei Freunden schnorren, was entweder teuer oder nicht immer einfach ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelchen statistischen Anhaltspunkte, dass diese Aussage etwas mit dem durchschnittlichen HartzIVer zu tun hat, oder willst du nur Polemik ablassen?


 
Ich kenne nur einen Hartz 4ler und der hat einen 55cm Röhrenfernseher, der 6 Jahre alt sein müsste (schätze ich mal).
Wenn der kaputt geht, wars das, denn er kann nichts sparen um sich einen neuen zu kaufen.
Da man aber ein Recht auf Glotze hat (jaja, ist tatsächlich so, Glotzen dürfen nicht verpfändet, bzw. es muss für Ersatz gesorgt werden), kann man einen Kredit bei der Arge beantragen, dann kann man sich einen neuen kaufen (frag jetzt aber nicht, wie das abgeht, ich habs mal gelesen, dass das geht, gilt auch für Waschmaschinen, aber die genauen Umstände kenne ich nicht, auch nicht die Beträge).
Doch wie den Kredit zurück zahlen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Betriebsratsvorsitzende können nicht so ohne weiteres gekündigt werden und sie können ihrerseits die Kündigung anderer Mitarbeiter stoppen.
> Zugegeben: Wenn man keine Rückendeckung von einer Großgewerkschaft hat, dann wird das entweder mit hohen Anwaltskosten zwecks Rechtsberatung oder mit Streik&Firmenbesetzung enden. Letztere sind aber auch nicht ganz wirkungslos und kaum ein Chef kann es sich leisten, alle zu feuern. Blöd ist es natürlich, wenn ein nenneswerter Teil der Belegschaft nur an sein eigenes Wohl denkt...
> (aber dazu bleibt nur zu sagen: Wer den Konkurrenzkampf von jedem mit jedem will, der landet halt in einer kündigungsreichen Welt)


 
Das mag für große Firmen mit entsprechenden Belegschaften sicher zutreffen, aber wie sieht der kleine Florisladen um die Ecke aus, wo 8 Leute arbeiten und der Stundenlohn 5,50€ beträgt?
Da gründet jetzt einen einen Betriebsrat und fordert dann 7€ Stundenlohn.
Der Chef kriegt also Schiss und zahlt die 7€, weil ja einer einen Betriebsrat gegründet hat?  
Der Typ wird demnächst gefeuert, weswegen auch immer, geht ja heute schnell, wie man gesehen hat, und wenns nur ein Mettbrötchen von einer Betriebsfeier ist, dass man gegessen hat. 
Oder die Blume, die man mitnimmt, weil sie sonst eh im Müll gelandet wäre. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anmerkung: Die meisten Verschrottungsprämien wurden wohl im Zuge von VW-Käufen gezahlt.


 
Du meinst aber dann nicht für Polo und Co. sondern eher für Skoda und Seat, oder?
Öhm, wieviele Seats und Skodas werden noch mal in Deutschland hergestellt? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In die deutsche Wirtschaft fließt das Geld deswegen natürlich trotzdem nicht - schließlich stammt der Großteil von allem, was als "VW" verkauft wird, nicht aus Deutschland. Aber so oder so ist das auch fast egal, denn über 3-4 Jahre gesehen nützt die Abwrackprämie sowieso niemandem, sondern schadet allen.


 
Nun ja, immerhin ist der Markt an Neuwagen erst mal gesättigt und daher wird der Neuwagenverkauf eben in diesem Jahr einbrechen, was aber egal ist, denn die nächsten Bundestagswahlen sind ja erst in 3 Jahren und bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit ein paar andere Steuergeschenke auszugraben.
Mal abwarten, was 2013 wieder abgewrackt wird.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelchen statistischen Anhaltspunkte, dass diese Aussage etwas mit dem durchschnittlichen HartzIVer zu tun hat, oder willst du nur Polemik ablassen?


Ne. Muss ich nicht. Es reicht mir was ich im TV Sehe, fast jeder Interviewter H4'ler hat n-e plasmaglotze an der wand und ein fetten rechner





> So werden wir den freien Markt auch wieder los .


Ob der freie Markt von 4 Millionen H4 Empfänger Abhängig ist, lasse Ich mahl so Stehen. 
Das glaubste wohl nicht im Ernst, oder?


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich finde, dass alle niedrig bezahlten Berufe etwas mehr bekommen sollten.
H4 sollte so bleiben - wenn nicht sogar etwas weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ne. Muss ich nicht. Es reicht mir was ich im TV Sehe, fast jeder Interviewter H4'ler hat n-e plasmaglotze an der wand und ein fetten rechner


 
Dass das Fernsehen den Blickwinkel verzerrt und nur deshalb sowas zeigt, weils Quote bringt, ist dir doch hoffentlich klar, oder?


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welchen Tarif liegt den einem Floristen vor, der noch ein Blumenmädchen einstellen will?
> Etwa den der Metaller?



Nein, der Tarif ist natuerlich nicht der fuer Metaller, sondern der fuer Floristen und wird von der IG Bauen, Agrar und Umwelt (IGBAU) ausgehandelt. Und Nein, ich weiss nicht, wie hoch er ist (2004 waren es ca. €1.500,- brutto / Monat). Du hast dieses Beispiel ausgewaehlt; also sieh gefaelligst selbst nach.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der zahlt seinen Lohn, den er zahlen will (oder kann) und das wars dann.



Entscheidend sind hier die zwei Worte *oder kann*. Denn so wenig es Dir in den Kram passt: es gibt einen Haufen Firmen, die um die Existenz kaempfen und deren Chefs nicht zwei Firmenwagen haben und vier Mal im Jahr Urlaub machen (© by Cop). Und daran wird der immer wieder beschworene Mindestlohn auch nichts aendern. Eine breitere Mittelschicht dagegen, die Muttern hin und wieder mal einen Strauss Blumen vorbeibringt anstatt nur zwei Mal im Jahr eine SMS "Mir gehts gut, LG Dein Sohn" zu schreiben, koennte da Wunder wirken.

Den Staat in die Pflicht zu nehmen ist da aber in der Tat bequemer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Typ wird demnächst gefeuert, weswegen auch immer(...)



Nein, er wird nicht gefeuert, und wenn doch wird die Kuendigung vom zustaendigen Arbeitsgericht fuer unwirksam erklaert. Wenn der Betriebsrat vorher geklaut hat, war er wohl selbst schuld. Aber vermutlich gehoerst Du auch zu denen, die ueber die "Wegelagerei" der Polizei schimpfen - anstatt in der Tempo 30-Zone einfach 30 zu fahren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst aber dann nicht für Polo und Co. sondern eher für Skoda und Seat, oder?
> Öhm, wieviele Seats und Skodas werden noch mal in Deutschland hergestellt?



Die Gewinner der Abwrackpraemie waren

VW (+34,7 Prozent)
Opel (+44,9 Prozent)
Fiat (+124,8 Prozent)
Ford (43,1 Prozent)
Skoda (69,4 Prozent)
Dacia (+274,5 Prozent)

Die Reihenfolge entspricht den absoluten (nicht prozentualen) Verkaufszuwaechsen im Vergleich zum Jahr 2008. Danach kommen noch *ausschliesslich* auslaendische Fabrikate (ich darf Deine Aufmerksamkeit auf Zeile #5 lenken?). Die nichtsdestotrotz von deutschen Haendlern verkauft wurden.

Das die Abwrackpraemie mittel- und langfristig nichts bewirkt hat, ist gewiss richtig. Aber es ist eine Legende, dass sie Geld gekostet hat, dass man andernorts besser haette ausgeben koennen (z. B. fuer Har ... ach, ich sags lieber nicht). Fiskalisch gesehen war sie schlimmstenfalls eine Nullnummer - weil das ausgeschuettete Geld naemlich ueber die Mehrwertsteuer umgehend wieder hereingeholt wurde. Tendenziell duerfte es aus Staatssicht sogar ein gutes Geschaeft gewesen sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Nein, der Tarif ist natuerlich nicht der fuer Metaller, sondern der fuer Floristen und wird von der IG Bauen, Agrar und Umwelt (IGBAU) ausgehandelt. Und Nein, ich weiss nicht, wie hoch er ist (2004 waren es ca. €1.500,- brutto / Monat). Du hast dieses Beispiel ausgewaehlt; also sieh gefaelligst selbst nach.


 
Hab keine Lust dazu, weil ich den Sinn darin nicht sehe, denn selbst wenns nur 1300€ brutto sind, gibts sicher keinen Floristen, der dieses Gehalt zahlt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind hier die zwei Worte *oder kann*. Denn so wenig es Dir in den Kram passt: es gibt einen Haufen Firmen, die um die Existenz kaempfen und deren Chefs nicht zwei Firmenwagen haben und vier Mal im Jahr Urlaub machen (© by Cop). Und daran wird der immer wieder beschworene Mindestlohn auch nichts aendern. Eine breitere Mittelschicht dagegen, die Muttern hin und wieder mal einen Strauss Blumen vorbeibringt anstatt nur zwei Mal im Jahr eine SMS "Mir gehts gut, LG Dein Sohn" zu schreiben, koennte da Wunder wirken.
> 
> Den Staat in die Pflicht zu nehmen ist da aber in der Tat bequemer.


 
Öhm, wieso wird dann aber einigen Leuten die Zusätze gekürzt (Weihnachtsgeld usw.) und man bekommt neue Verträge, in denen man 25% Lohneinbußen hinnehmen muss, und die Firma macht daraufhin mehr Gewinn als zuvor, ohne vorher Verlust zu machen, also ohne die Norwendigkeit dazu?
Ach, du willst also den Netzbetreibern das Geld weg nehmen und es den Floristen geben? 

Weiß du, was eine Blume kostet?
Weißt du, was ein Haarschnitt kostet?
Was hat der vor 10 Jahren gekostet?
Was hat ein Floris/Frisör vor 10 Jahren verdient, was kriegt er heute?
Wo ist das Geld denn deiner Meinung nach hin?

Komisch doch, dass immer mehr Leute zu ihrem Lohn noch Zuschüsse beantragen müssen.

Wenn man also Westerwelles Meinung umsetzt, dann müssen die Regelsätze von Hartz 4 deutlich gesenkt werden, dann lohnt sich Arbeiten wieder, außerdem wird dann auch nicht mehr aufgestockt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nein, er wird nicht gefeuert, und wenn doch wird die Kuendigung vom zustaendigen Arbeitsgericht fuer unwirksam erklaert. Wenn der Betriebsrat vorher geklaut hat, war er wohl selbst schuld. Aber vermutlich gehoerst Du auch zu denen, die ueber die "Wegelagerei" der Polizei schimpfen - anstatt in der Tempo 30-Zone einfach 30 zu fahren.


 
Ach so, er klagt also dagegen, bezahlt seinen eigenen Anwalt und hofft, dass er dann gewinnt und wieder eingestellt wird?
Zwei Wochen später wird er dann wieder gefeuert und klagt erneut.
Bezahlt also wieder einen Anwalt und gewinnt erneut.... 
Zwei Wochen danach wird er dann wieder gefeu... ach lassen wir das, er wird sich nicht ein drittes Mal einen Anwalt leisten können. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Gewinner der Abwrackpraemie waren
> 
> VW (+34,7 Prozent)
> Opel (+44,9 Prozent)
> ...


 
Und was sollen mir die Zahlen denn sagen?
Es wurden meist Kleinwagen verkauft, die günstig sind. Ist doch auch logisch. Dass Skoda/Fiat/Dacia günstiger sind als eine A-Klasse leuchtet ein, also werden die auch eher gekauft, nachvollziehbar.



JePe schrieb:


> Das die Abwrackpraemie mittel- und langfristig nichts bewirkt hat, ist gewiss richtig. Aber es ist eine Legende, dass sie Geld gekostet hat, dass man andernorts besser haette ausgeben koennen (z. B. fuer Har ... ach, ich sags lieber nicht). Fiskalisch gesehen war sie schlimmstenfalls eine Nullnummer - weil das ausgeschuettete Geld naemlich ueber die Mehrwertsteuer umgehend wieder hereingeholt wurde. Tendenziell duerfte es aus Staatssicht sogar ein gutes Geschaeft gewesen sein.


 
Öhm, natürlich hat sie Geld gekostet.
Wo ist denn das Geld hingegangen, das Autohänder verdienten, die Dacia/Fiat oder Toyota verkauft haben?
Etwa in den Ausbau der Verkaufsstellen?
Was ist mit den Reparaturwerkstätten, die schließen mussten, weil keine alten Autos mehr instant gesetzt werden mussten?


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Meine Guete, bist Du vernagelt.

Wenn im See eine Ente zu schwimmen versucht und immer wieder untergeht, was ist wahrscheinlicher?

[ ] Ente muss schwimmen lernen.
[ ] Wasser ist defekt und muss per Revolution ausgetauscht werden.

EOD wegen Begriffsresistenz im Endstadium.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Meine Guete, bist Du vernagelt.


 
Nö, bin ich nicht, ich bin, im Gegensatz zu dir, Realist und lass mich nicht von Westerschwelle dünnsinnig labern. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn im See eine Ente zu schwimmen versucht und immer wieder untergeht, was ist wahrscheinlicher?
> 
> [ ] Ente muss schwimmen lernen.
> [ ] Wasser ist defekt und muss per Revolution ausgetauscht werden.
> ...


 
Öhm, Ente muss schwimmen lernen? 
Ein Fisch muss also tauchen lernen? 
Ein Eisbär will ein Braunbär werden, damit er nicht mehr so frieren muss?


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ne. Muss ich nicht. Es reicht mir was ich im TV Sehe, fast jeder Interviewter H4'ler hat n-e plasmaglotze an der wand und ein fetten rechner




wenn ein Schlosser sich gutes Werkzeug kauft oder eine Friseuse sich Teure scheren holt meckert auch keiner.

und TV und PC sind nun mal die Werkzeuge der H4ler, und da muss es eben Qualität sein !


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was sollen mir die Zahlen denn sagen?
> Es wurden meist Kleinwagen verkauft, die günstig sind. Ist doch auch logisch. Dass Skoda/Fiat/Dacia günstiger sind als eine A-Klasse leuchtet ein, also werden die auch eher gekauft, nachvollziehbar.


Klar  aber........ wen ICH ALS DEUTSCHER sodermassen auf den Putz haue und Jammere das Die Wirtschaft in mein Land Kaput Geht, dann Gehe ich desto trotz und kaufe mir ein e A-Classe oder wenigstens ein Polo und keine Dacia, auch wen diese Etwas Teurer sind.


> Wo ist denn das Geld hingegangen, das Autohänder verdienten, die Dacia/Fiat oder Toyota verkauft haben?
> Etwa in den Ausbau der Verkaufsstellen?
> Was ist mit den Reparaturwerkstätten, die schließen mussten, weil keine alten Autos mehr instant gesetzt werden mussten?


In den Taschen der Herstellern. ist doch klar.

@ JePe

Du hättest deine liste Umkehren sollen so wie sie ADAC Präsentierte mit der Dacia auf Platz 1 und nicht 5.

Laut Nachrichten OBSERVATOR des Rumänischen TV Sender ANTENA 1, wurden in den Monaten Januar u. Februar 2009 Gut 30.000 Dacias in Deutschland Verkauft. 
Was Dacia SANDERO Betrifft von den Hergestellten 100.000 stück mit Beginn von Monat 07.2008 bis 07 2009, etwa 80.000 Stück gingen nur nach Deutschland.
Die Anzahl von Logan u. Logan MCV ist mir nicht Bekannt.

Zurück Kommend zum Thema:

In der Abwrack Zeiten waren einige Reportagen im TV wo Tatsächlich H4 Empfänger Behaupteten das sie ein Anrecht auf der Abrackprämie haben und auf ein Neuzes Auto. 
Da Frage ich mich, haben Die Gesammt Behörden, den Schuss nicht Gehört oder was war da los? Mit welchen Recht kauft sich ein H4 Empfänger ein Neues Auto auf stütze?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Klar aber........ wen ICH ALS DEUTSCHER sodermassen auf den Putz haue und Jammere das Die Wirtschaft in mein Land Kaput Geht, dann Gehe ich desto trotz und kaufe mir ein e A-Classe oder wenigstens ein Polo und keine Dacia, auch wen diese Etwas Teurer sind.
> In den Taschen der Herstellern. ist doch klar.


 
Mag sein, aber Polo, A-Klasse oder Audi A3 sind aber trotzdem zu teuer, dann hätte es kein Neuwagen gegeben.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber Polo, A-Klasse oder Audi A3 sind aber trotzdem zu teuer, dann hätte es kein Neuwagen gegeben.


Logisch das diese etwas teurer sind bei den wucher Lohn Nebenkosten was hier Herschen. Da solten die Politiker Tatsächlich eingreifen und diese sinken anstatt nur herum zu labern und den Deutschen Standort Schmackhafter zu machen und die hier Hergestellten Produkte auch an den kunden zu bringen.

Trotzdem, alls DEUTSCHER PATRIOT was sein Land liebt und was für der Wirtschaft machen will, könnte man doch 1000 EURO Mehr AUFOPFERN und ein Deutsches Auto kaufen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Trotzdem, alls DEUTSCHER PATRIOT was sein Land liebt und was für der Wirtschaft machen will, könnte man doch 1000 EURO Mehr AUFOPFERN und ein Deutsches Auto kaufen oder?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie ein Deutsches Auto gekauft. 
Aber wenn man von der Regierung einen 2500€ Scheck bekommen kann, dann guckt man, was man derzeit liegen hat und was geht und nicht, das sein könnte.
Außerdem werden sicher einige das neue Auto auf Kredit gekauft haben und knappern an den Raten.
Die wären mit deutschen Modellen höher gewesen und dann nicht mehr zu stemmen.


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> @...DaStash...: Seid Ihr wirklich einfaeltig genug zu glauben, das Erhoehen von Hartz IV-Saetzen ... wuerden irgendetwas zum Besseren wenden? Dann, mit Verlaub, seid ihr schlichten Gemuetes und tut mir einfach nur leid.


Wo bitte habe ich das gefordert? 
Wenn du schon wieder emotional werden musst, dann beziehe dich auch auf Dinge die behauptet wurden.
Und ja, ich bin dagegen das der Staat Unternehmen subventioniert(Aufstockung), die ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit schlicht auf Dumpinglöhne aufbaut, was das mit schlichtem Gemüt zu tun haben soll, insbesondere wenn man sich viele andere Länder anschaut wo dies bereits praktiziert wird, kannst wohl nur du und 17&4 beantworten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab keine Lust dazu, weil ich den Sinn darin nicht sehe, denn selbst wenns nur 1300€ brutto sind, gibts sicher keinen Floristen, der dieses Gehalt zahlt.


Das brauchst du auch nicht. Es gibt defakto für Floristen nur in NRW einen Tarifvertrag und da ist das beschriebene Gehalt eines, was man als "Meister" bekommt. EInstiegsgehälter liegen bei 700/800€ Brutto und das tz. dreijähriger Fachausbildung. Und solch eine Dumpingwirtschaft, wo die Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung eines Unternehmens auf Aufstockung und DUmpinglöhnen aufbaut, lehne ich einfach ab. Und ja, ich werde auch noch weiterhin Blumen kaufen, auch wenn diese 25% teurer werden, genauso wie ich mir auch die Haare weiterhin schneiden lasse bei 25% Mehrkosten. Ob ich dies nun über die Steuern subventioniere(Aufstockung) oder direkt bezahle, macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Unterschied, bis auf das die Angestellten mit einem gutem Gefühl ihre Arbeit verrichten können.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

sry doppel


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie ein Deutsches Auto gekauft.
> Aber wenn man von der Regierung einen 2500€ Scheck bekommen kann, dann guckt man, was man derzeit liegen hat und was geht und nicht, das sein könnte.
> Außerdem werden sicher einige das neue Auto auf Kredit gekauft haben und knappern an den Raten.
> Die wären mit deutschen Modellen höher gewesen und dann nicht mehr zu stemmen.


Na, siehste! so dreht sich das rad der Wirtschaft in richtung AUSLAND und dann wen Hier alles Kaput Geht, immer mehr H4 Hinzukommen, die Gehälter ins bodenlose sinken das man trotz arbeit auch noch Stützenzuschuss benötigt, soll sich keiner mehr wundern und fragen WARUM.

@ DaStash



> Wenn man also Westerwelles Meinung umsetzt, dann müssen die Regelsätze von Hartz 4 deutlich gesenkt werden, dann lohnt sich Arbeiten wieder,


Logisch aber dafür müssen auch Arbeitsplätze Her.
Wo bitteschön Arbeiten wen keine Arbeit da ist? Alls Hundeckackefänger im Hisigen Park? 1 EURO Job Beschäftigungstherapie als müll Hochglanzpolierer ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Na, siehste! so dreht sich das rad der Wirtschaft in richtung AUSLAND und dann wen Hier alles Kaput Geht, immer mehr H4 Hinzukommen, die Gehälter ins bodenlose sinken das man trotz arbeit auch noch Stützenzuschuss benötigt, soll sich keiner mehr wundern und fragen WARUM.


 
Und?
Deswegen sind deutsche Autos aber immer noch zu teuer und werden es auch immer bleiben, selbst wenn man sie komplett im Ausland herstellen lässt (siehe M-Klasse),



EinarN schrieb:


> Logisch aber dafür müssen auch Arbeitsplätze Her.
> Wo bitteschön Arbeiten wen keine Arbeit da ist? Alls Hundeckackefänger im Hisigen Park? 1 EURO Job Beschäftigungstherapie?


 
Das ist der Politik aber egal. Wenn die Regelsätze gesunken sind, müssen die Leute jede Arbeit annehmen, die es gibt, um nicht zu verhungern.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist der Politik aber egal. Wenn die Regelsätze gesunken sind, müssen die Leute jede Arbeit annehmen, die es gibt, um nicht zu verhungern.


ODER Auswandern was sogar auch Gewünscht ist wen man sich die GOODBYE DEUTSCHLAND, RTL2 Propaganda ansieht was rauf und runter Gejault wird wie Eh und je. 
angefangen hats mit den ah so glücklichen Hamburg'er Arbeitsloser REIMAN in Texas 
Wen das nicht klappt dann geht es weiter mit Steuerhinterzug u. Spermüllhandell in Ebay.

Spass bei seite.
Zumutbare arbeit, Ja. Keine Einwende aber wo Bleibt die Qualifizierung?
Wo Beginnt eine Zumutbare arbeit und wo Endert diese. Was ist Zumutbar und was nicht?
Ein Kfz Mechatroniker was keine Arbeit Findet kann nicht als Bürohilfskraft eingestellt werden wen er keine Ahnung hat was er da tut genau so wie ein Totengräber was mit den Bagger Hantiert oder mit der Schaufel als Elektroninstalateur. 
Es gibt auch Grenzen und Ohne Qualifizierung Stellt dich kein Schwein ein weil niemand sich eine Derartige Verantwortung Zumutet.
Was nun?
Werden Zumutbare Arbeiten auf Staatskosten Erfunden? 
Maulwurf Erdhaufen Zählen im Wald oder was? (wurde darüber bereitz bei rtl berichtet, das sowas tatsächlich erfunden wurde)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ein Kfz Mechatroniker was keine Arbeit Findet kann nicht als Bürohilfskraft eingestellt werden wen er keine Ahnung hat was er da tut genau so wie ein Totengräber was mit den Bagger Hantiert oder mit der Schaufel als Elektroninstalateur.


 
Klar kann ein Kftler als Bürokraft arbeiten, wird er wohl aber nicht gebacken kriegen.
In Deutschland ist aber das Problem, dass die Firmen nur auf Zettel gucken, die man mitbringt und auf denen steht, was man so kann, denn alles andere traut man denen dann nicht zu. 
Am Ende wird der Kfzler dann für 4€ die Stunde die Straße kehren, weil er bei der Stadt angestellt wird. 



EinarN schrieb:


> Werden Zumutbare Arbeiten auf Staatskosten Erfunden?
> Maulwurf Erdhaufen Zählen im Wald oder was? (wurde darüber bereitz bei rtl berichtet, das sowas tatsächlich erfunden wurde)


 
Das Dienstleistungsgewerbe bietet sicher noch viel Ausbaufähigkeiten.
Am Supermarkt arbeiten und den Leuten die Taschen packen als Beispiel. 
Das ist in den USA übrigens normal. Da trifft man dann den Rentner, der kein Geld mehr hat, weil GM die Rentenzahlung wegen der Insolvenz eingestellt hat.
Die kriegen 2 Dollar die Stunde und hoffen auf Trinkgeld, wenn sie die sechs 50Kg Hundefuttertütten zum fetten Geländewagen des Bankers schleppen, der deswegen nur 10 Millionen Boni bekommen hat, weil seine Bank Staatshilfen annehmen musste.


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Eben. Das ist es. Hier zählt nur der wisch und nicht die kenntnissen. In UK gibt es auch Taxifahrer was gut 101 Jahre alt ist.
Hier Bevorzügt man den Schrebergarten und die Gartenzwerge zu Polieren und weh das einer den Gartenzwerg was Antut weil dann gibts saures vor gericht 

IT-isten müssen aus INDIEN Importiert werden obwohl hier schon jeder H4 Empfänger mit ein Rootserver Umgehen kann und sich ein Hammer gemoddeden rechner zusammen Schraubt obwohl er.............Busfahrer ist.


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das die Abwrackpraemie mittel- und langfristig nichts bewirkt hat, ist gewiss richtig. Aber es ist eine Legende, dass sie Geld gekostet hat, dass man andernorts besser haette ausgeben koennen (z. B. fuer Har ... ach, ich sags lieber nicht). Fiskalisch gesehen war sie schlimmstenfalls eine Nullnummer - weil das ausgeschuettete Geld naemlich ueber die Mehrwertsteuer umgehend wieder hereingeholt wurde. Tendenziell duerfte es aus Staatssicht sogar ein gutes Geschaeft gewesen sein.




also alleine hier bei mir im umfeld haben zwei freie Werkstätten und ein Teilehändler Pleite gemacht im Januar, weil einfach keine Teile für ältere Autos gekauft wurden, oder Reparaturen beauftragt wurden !
Naja, hauptsache die Hersteller und Markenhändler hatten einen großen Schluck aus der Pulle, aber der gesammte Markt um die gebrauchten ist sammt aller Jobs weg, oder bricht gerade weg !


gerade gefunden, na da haben wir ja die gründe für die Arbeitgeber Politik !
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/201...enden-die-liste/millionen-aus-wirtschaft.html


----------



## EinarN (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Cop

Irgendwie ist auch das nach zu volzihen weil ein Oldtimer kann sich heute kaum noch jemand Leisten bei den sinlosen Euro 6 Abzocknormen, neue Autos sind in Garantie und wen es darauf ankommt die Wartungsgeräte für deen Neuesten Generationen kann sich ein Mittelständisches unternehmen nicht leisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Im Regelfall koennen Betriebsraete Kuendigungen "normaler" Arbeitnehmer nicht blockieren - nur die von Angehoerigen des Betriebsrates (der Arbeitgeber hat dann aber immer noch die Moeglichkeit, die Zustimmung des Betriebsrates durch eine gerichtliche ersetzen zu lassen).
> 
> Sehr wohl kann er aber die Kuendigung von Mitarbeitern verteuern - widerspricht er (begruendet) einer Kuendigung, der Arbeitgeber kuendigt trotzdem und der entlassene Arbeitnehmer erhebt Kuendigungsschutzklage, erhaelt dieser bis zur Verhandlung weiter seine Bezuege. In der Praxis wird es dazu zwar eher selten kommen, aber der Arbeitgeber wird dem entlassenen Arbeitnehmer ein ueber dem ueblichen Niveau von 1/2 Monatslohn pro Jahr Betriebszugehoerigkeit liegendes Angebot machen, um einen "langen Tod" zu vermeiden. Auf eine Verhandlung wartet man an manchen Arbeitsgerichten naemlich einen Monat ...



Eine nicht gerechtfertigte Kündigung landet bei gewerkschaftlicher Unterstützung i.d.R. vor dem Arbeitsgericht und wie du ganz richtig feststellst, überlegt es sich der Arbeitgeber dreimal, ehe ein Jahr lang für nichts Gehalt zahlt 

Aber danke der näheren Ausführung, was unter "blockieren" zu verstehen ist.



> Streiken ist ein Gewerkschaftsprivileg; Betriebsraete unterliegen aus gutem Grund der Friedenspflicht, sie duerfen zu keinerlei Arbeitskampfmassnahmen aufrufen und strenggenommen nicht einmal fuer die Mitgliedschaft in einer Gewerkschaft werben.



Gesetzlich geregelte Streiks mit all ihren Annehmlichkeiten sind Gewerkschaftsprivileg.
Einfach nicht zur Arbeit kommen, kann jeder. Das mag in den meisten Fällen nicht der beste Weg für alle Beteiligten sein, aber wenn sich die Belegschaft einig ist, ist es ein Weg, gegen den der Arbeitgeber i.d.R. machtlos ist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mag für große Firmen mit entsprechenden Belegschaften sicher zutreffen, aber wie sieht der kleine Florisladen um die Ecke aus, wo 8 Leute arbeiten und der Stundenlohn 5,50€ beträgt?



Im mir bekannten Fall handelte es sich um eine KFZ-Werkstatt mit <20 Angestellten, die nach einer Betriebsratkündigung erfolgreich Kündigungen von unbeliebten Mitarbeitern verhindert hat.



> Da gründet jetzt einen einen Betriebsrat und fordert dann 7€ Stundenlohn.
> Der Chef kriegt also Schiss und zahlt die 7€, weil ja einer einen Betriebsrat gegründet hat?
> Der Typ wird demnächst gefeuert, weswegen auch immer, geht ja heute schnell, wie man gesehen hat, und wenns nur ein Mettbrötchen von einer Betriebsfeier ist, dass man gegessen hat.



Der Chef mag den Lohnforderungen ohne weiteren Druck (organisierter Streik, etc.) nicht nachkommen, aber wenn ihm seine Geschäft lieb ist, dann wird er denjenigen nicht feuern, nur weil der den Mund aufmacht. Zum einen gewinnt er bei einem brauchbaren Betriebsrat dadurch nichts (denn der Vertritt die Forderung aller Arbeitnehmer), zum anderen verliert er eine Arbeitskraft - zahlt aber (s.o.) weiterhin deren Lohn oder kriegt richtig Ärger.

In wie weit die Forderung nach mehr Lohn am Ende durchsetzbar ist, hängt von den Beteiligten und der wirtschaftlichen Lage ab. Es gibt letztendlich zwei Möglichkeiten: Man einigt sich auf ein akzeptables Lohnniveau, oder die Firma geht Pleite. Beide Seiten haben in der Praxis die Möglichkeit, letztes herbeizuführen, aber dürften ersteres bevorzugen.
(in meinem obigen Beispiel ist die Werkstatt übrigens Pleite gegangen - was aber eher an vorrangeganger Misswirtschaft und Fehlplanung seitens der Geschäftsführung lag, der die Folgen der Abwrackprämie dann den Todesstoß versetzt haben)



> Du meinst aber dann nicht für Polo und Co. sondern eher für Skoda und Seat, oder?



Nein. Ich meine die Marke VW, nicht die gesamte Volkswagen AG. Golf/Jetta waren (zweifelhaften, aber ich bin zu faul, weiter zu gogglen, Quellen zufolge) die meistbezuschußten Autos, auf Platz 3 folgt der Polo. Dazwischen Skoda Fabia und danach Corsa und Astra. (Zusammen schon über 25% aller gekauften Autos)
Das VW bei den prozentualen Zugewinnen schlechter dasteht, liegt nur daran, dass sie vorher schon einen hohen Marktanteil hatten.



> Nun ja, immerhin ist der Markt an Neuwagen erst mal gesättigt und daher wird der Neuwagenverkauf eben in diesem Jahr einbrechen, was aber egal ist, denn die nächsten Bundestagswahlen sind ja erst in 3 Jahren und bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit ein paar andere Steuergeschenke auszugraben.
> Mal abwarten, was 2013 wieder abgewrackt wird.



Es sind nicht nur die ausbleibenden Neuwagenverkäufe - die treffen wenigstens diejenigen, die jetzt profitiert (und, wenn sie schlau waren, Reserven angelegt) haben. Das untere Spektrum der Gebrauchtwagenhändler sitzt ohne Verkaufsmaterial da, weil vollkommen intakte Autos, die noch problemlos 10-20 Jahre gefahren wären, jetzt ein Würfel Blech sind. Die Werkstätten haben große Einbrüche, weil deutlich weniger Wartungsarbeiten anfallen.




EinarN schrieb:


> Ne. Muss ich nicht. Es reicht mir was ich im TV Sehe, fast jeder Interviewter H4'ler hat n-e plasmaglotze an der wand und ein fetten rechnerOb der freie Markt von 4 Millionen H4 Empfänger Abhängig ist, lasse Ich mahl so Stehen.



Ich hoffe, du ergänzt diese einseitige Informationsquelle mit regelmäßigen BILD-Konsum, damit du umfassend informiert bist?


----------



## Cop (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> @ Cop
> 
> Irgendwie ist auch das nach zu volzihen weil ein Oldtimer kann sich heute kaum noch jemand Leisten bei den sinlosen Euro 6 Abzocknormen, neue Autos sind in Garantie und wen es darauf ankommt die Wartungsgeräte für deen Neuesten Generationen kann sich ein Mittelständisches unternehmen nicht leisten.




naja, ein 9 jahre alter Passat oder Vectra ist sicher kein Oldtimer!

es ist nur so, das sie viele die eben nur wenig verdienen sich keine Neuen leisten konnten, und somit war diese Prämie nur wieder für die Oberschicht!
und da nun viele gute gebrauchte weg sind, fehlen sie nicht nur im Gebrauchtmarkt, nein auch in den Werkstätten und bei den Teilehändlern
Den wahren effekt werden wir in den nächsten 3 jahren merken, weils kein günstigen gebrauchten geben wird, was wieder toll für die Niedriglöhner ist !
Aber sorry, die gehören nicht zu en Wählern !


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Sorry aber ein Auto mit 9 Jahre ist nicht alt. Von alter bei ein Auto kann man sprechen wen er Ab 20 ist und auch dann mit ausnahmen.
Meiner z.B. ist Hergestellt in 89 - 90 und funzt wie ein Uhrwerk. 
Wurde ich nie mit ein Neuen Tauschen nicht mahl bei eine Doppelte Abwrack prämie. 
Mindestens 10 Jahre leuft der noch.


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich bin nicht dafür, das die H4 Sätze erhöht werden...

der Staat soll sicherstellen, das man über die Runden kommt; mehr nicht...

Man sollte sich eben mal bewusst werden, das arbeitslos bedeutet das man arm ist! Wenn ich dann im Fernsehen Arbeitslose sehe, die darüber jammern nicht mal mehr ins Kino gehen zu können, da frag ich mich: was haben die denn erwartet? 

Sozialstaat heißt doch nicht, dass man bei Arbeitslosigkeit seinen Lebensstandart halten kann! Das bedeutete lediglich, dass man nicht verhungert, und ein Dach über dem Kopf hat...

ich habe mehr als ein Jahr mit 800 Brutto gelebt, das geht alles, wenn man sich einteilt, und ein wenig aufpasst... logischerweise war da nicht einfach mal so drin, abends einen trinken zu gehen, oder einfach mal ins Kino, das musste man sich zusammensparen, oder man ist statt ins Kino, mal in die Vidiothek gegangen, und hat sich nen Film für nen Euro ausgeliehen, statt einen für 8 Euro im Kino zu schauen, denn für die 8 Euro konnte ich schon fast Lebensmittel für ne halbe Woche kaufen (ohne Getränke, da kann man aber auch einiges mit Leitungswasser kompensieren)

das bezieht sich jetzt auf dieses Thema, wobei ich natürlich auch nicht einsehe, das woanders dann das Geld mit beiden Händen rausgegeben wird!

edit: was ich noch sagen wollte: ich halte die Sätze aber auch nicht für zu hoch, und denke das Feinarbeiten im Gesetz dringend notwendig sind, damit der Leitspruch "soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich" aufgeht...


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Staat gebt dir auch kein Geld zum Saufen, Rauchen, Po**n, Disco, Kino usw. (wie du schon Sagst).
Ich war auch jahre Lang in den Arbeitslosen Mist und Irgendwann bin Ich Wach geworden und hate die Schnauze voll.
Nun Finantiere Ich mich aus Immobilien Mietzahlungen aus Rumänien und Geniese das leben in Deutschland.
Trotzdem Mache ich keine höhe Sprünge. Wen Ich aber Sehe das Hier einige H4 Empfänger noch Grössere Ansprüche haben wie ein Angestellter, Platzt mir Echt der kragen. 
Ich wohne in Duisburg in der Nähe vom Arbeitsamt und Sehe täglich was da Rein und raus Geht, danach die Angestellten zur Arbeit kommen, welche Autos da vorfahren, Geparkt werden und H4 Verlängerungsanträge Abgegeben werden anschliesend Weiter gefahren, kann Ich nur nch kopfschütteln.

Ein Mal war ich da mit Mein Sohn wie er Ausbildungplatz Suchte. 
Ich hab den Abgeholt und bin anschliessend dahin Gefahren (von mir zuhause brauche ich dahin kein auto).
Da parke ich gemütlich mein Pontiac und Gehe mit mein sohn Herein. 
Irgendwann war mir die warterei zu blöd und ging raus eine Rauchen. Plötzlich Spricht mich einer an und Sagt:

- (Er) Geiler Schlitten!
- (Ich) Ja Danke!
- (Er) Hab auch ein Camaro ! Der rote da!
- (Ich) Klasse! und was machen sie da?
- (Er) Ich bin da mit meine Frau. Die Steht da Abweckseld mit mir in der Warteschlange da wir unser H4 Verlängerungsantrag Abgeben und Bearbeiten lassen Müssen
- (Ich) Wie ? H4 mit Camaro?
- (Er) Na klar ! Man gönt sich ja sonst nichts. Grüst mich und geht zur Kare.

Nach den Gesprächt hab Ich Gesorgt das ich weiter Komme weil Ich war schon fast auf 180'g


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

So - drei Seiten Thread über Globalisierung.

Wen überrollt die Globalisierung ? Diejenigen die zu beschränkt sind über die eigenen Grenzen hinaus zu sehen.

Die Welt an Sich - war schon immer rund.

Automobilhersteller sind GLOBALE Unternehmen. Es ist Jacke wie Hose, was man Kauft. 
Im VW ist Elektrik aus Osteuropa - Im DACIA Elektronik aus Karben (VDO).
Rohstoffe, Zulieferer Produkte, die "Nadeln" für die Standorte sind auf dem ganzen Globus verteilt.

In Nationalstaaten und Grenzen zu denken, ist längst überholt - ein Auslaufmodell. Ich kann Jedem nur raten, das in seine Birne zu kriegen - sonst versteht er die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Doch. Die Welt Versteht man seh Gut.

Das einzige was man nicht Versteht ist der Leere Bankkonto u. Külschrank trotz massive arbeit, die Schrottprodukten in was die welt regelrecht erstikt wo es an qualität mangelt wie eh und jeh so wie die seit fast 70 Jahre andauerne amerikanische arschkriherei sämtlicher nationen was nach der amy pfeife tanzen und sich selbst ins ruin abwirtschaften. 
(Siehe Berichte Natto Summit 2008, Bukarest Rumänien - Ekla Bush / Putin)

Paralel dazu, es ist sch***s egal von wo welche teile herkommen sondern es geht darum ein arbeitgeber standort zu behalten wo fackten zu erwarten sind und nicht nur politische dauer- dumschwätzereien über jahre hinweg auf kosten der steuerzahler und armut per gesetz.

Eine Globalisierung kann sehrwohl statfinden auch ohne die amerikaner affenmässig zu kopieren und über nacht aus europa ein land mit vereinte nationen / staten her zu zaubern mit einheitliche währung nach amerikanischen vobild, dabei auch noch auf teufel komm raus sämtliche abgewirtscaftete armutsländer wo koruption regiert aus den ehemaligen ostblock herein stopfen und auch noch zu finantieren bis man hier verreckt. Sowas kann nicht gut gehen und der beweis ist bereitz sichtbar.
Wen in USA ale staten gleich sind, auf den gleichen sozialen und eckonomischen niveau, hier in europa ist das nicht so und das bricht uns das genik.

Wen du mir nun was von AUFOPFERUNG GENERATIONEN Erzählst dan frage ich dich wie Fiele Generationen müssen nicht noch Geopfert werden (mit Beginn der Nachkriegszeit) nur aus den Utopischen Grund das IRGENDWANN es Besser wird und um den Politischen Grössenwahn zu Gewährleisten?
Bis alle Länder der EU am Gleichen Niveau sind und der politische Grössenwahn Verwirklicht ist, Kommen meine uhrenkel in Rente. Mindestens.
Bis dahin sollen wir von der Hand in den Mund leben, Steuern Bezahlen und Malochen für Lau bis wir Verrecken nur um den Rumäner, Bulgaren, Ungar die subwentionen im Hintern zu Schieben so das er von sein pferdefuhrwerk auf Toyota Prius umsteigen kann?


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

sorry - aber geht das auch auf deutsch ? das kriegt man am frühen morgen ja kaum zusammen.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> sorry - aber geht das auch auf deutsch ? das kriegt man am frühen morgen ja kaum zusammen.


Ich denke es ist deutsch genug. Zur abwechslung könnte ich es auch auf rumänisch schreiben. Lust? 

Übrigens: 
8:45 Uhr ist bei dir "früh am Morgen" ? 

Früh am Morgen ist eher 5  Uhr. 
8:45 Uhr ist fasst Mittag. 
Wen du noch immer nicht Wach bist............


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> - (Er) Geiler Schlitten!
> - (Ich) Ja Danke!
> - (Er) Hab auch ein Camaro ! Der rote da!
> - (Ich) Klasse! und was machen sie da?
> ...


Tut mir leid aber was du hier versuchst aufzutischen ist mumpitz.  Auto´s und Immobilien werden als Eigenvermögen angesehen und müssen folglich erst einmal aufgebraucht werden, bevor es Harz4 gibt. Es sei denn das Auto würde nicht über den Herren, von dem du gesprochen hast, laufen, sondern über sein Frau beispielsweise. Da du jedoch von "beiden" und Harz4 Verlängerung gesprochen hast, kann das eigentlich nicht stimmen, es sei denn das Auto gehört rechtlich seinen oder ihren Eltern.

MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist deutsch genug. Zur abwechslung könnte ich es auch auf rumänisch schreiben. Lust?
> 
> Übrigens:
> 8:45 Uhr ist bei dir "früh am Morgen" ?
> ...



Tja - manche Leute wollen unbedingt mitten in der Nacht tanken - also  muss jemand arbeiten.

Was geht es dich eigentlich an, wann ich aufstehe ? 

Es stört allerdings Alle, wenn du die deutsche Sprache derart vergewaltigst, das der Sinn verloren geht. Stell dir vor, dann hätte ich dein Post wirklich GELESEN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber was du hier versuchst aufzutischen ist mumpitz.  Auto´s und Immobilien werden als Eigenvermögen angesehen und müssen folglich erst einmal aufgebraucht werden, bevor es Harz4 gibt. Es sei denn das Auto würde nicht über den Herren, von dem du gesprochen hast, laufen, sondern über sein Frau beispielsweise. Da du jedoch von "beiden" und Harz4 Verlängerung gesprochen hast, kann das eigentlich nicht stimmen, es sei denn das Auto gehört rechtlich seinen oder ihren Eltern.
> 
> MfG


 
Es gibt sicher einige Hartzer, die den Wagen über Familienmitglieder laufen haben (muss ja nicht die Frau sein, Bruder, Eltern oder so geht auch).
Der Flachbildfernseher ist auf Pump gekauft (Hartzer kriegen von Media Markt auch Kredit).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Eine Globalisierung kann sehrwohl statfinden auch ohne die amerikaner affenmässig zu kopieren und über nacht aus europa ein land mit vereinte nationen / staten her zu zaubern mit einheitliche währung nach amerikanischen vobild, dabei auch noch auf teufel komm raus sämtliche abgewirtscaftete armutsländer wo koruption regiert aus den ehemaligen ostblock herein stopfen und auch noch zu finantieren bis man hier verreckt. Sowas kann nicht gut gehen und der beweis ist bereitz sichtbar.
> Wen in USA ale staten gleich sind, auf den gleichen sozialen und eckonomischen niveau, hier in europa ist das nicht so und das bricht uns das genik.



Äh: Kann es sein, dass du die ersten beiden Silben von "Globalisierung" nicht so ganz erfasst?
Das ist kein inner-EU, sondern ein globaler Prozess und es ist keineswegs so, dass Europa ein Erfolgsmodell der Amerikaner kopieren möchte. US-Firmen gehen genauso am Konkurrenzkampf mit fernöstlichen Produkten im Heimatmarkt zugrunde, wie europäische. Fahrzeugfabriken werden mitsamt Arbeisplätzen aus den USA nach Mittelamerika verlagert. Etc.

Globalisierung betrifft zwangsläufig alle, da gibt es keine lokale, weniger schädliche Variante. Wenn ich den Firmen die Möglichkeit gebe, sich weltweit ohne Nachteile die Ecken rauszusuchen, die ihnen am besten gefällt, dann machen sie das auch weltweit und jeder, der bei sich Standards über dem globalen Durchschnitt (kurzfristig sogar dem globalen Minimum) halten will, der wird unweigerlich scheitern.




DaStash schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber was du hier versuchst aufzutischen ist mumpitz.  Auto´s und Immobilien werden als Eigenvermögen angesehen und müssen folglich erst einmal aufgebraucht werden, bevor es Harz4 gibt. Es sei denn das Auto würde nicht über den Herren, von dem du gesprochen hast, laufen, sondern über sein Frau beispielsweise. Da du jedoch von "beiden" und Harz4 Verlängerung gesprochen hast, kann das eigentlich nicht stimmen, es sei denn das Auto gehört rechtlich seinen oder ihren Eltern.



Afaik ist ein Camaro, insbesondere wenn es ein etwas älteres Modell ist, von eher niedrigem Wert (wie fast alle amerikansichen Wagen im europäischen Markt, die weder Neuwagen noch gepflegter Oldtimer sind) und es klingt imho keineswegs unwahrscheinlich, das ein HartzIVer ihn behalten darf. Dank unserer lieben Regierung sind ja auch keine alzu hohen Abgaben für mobile Umweltkatastrophen oder ökologisch angemessene Spritpreise zu erwarten, d.h. die einzigen Kosten, die für einen HartzIVer problematisch werden könnten, wären Ersatzteile. Aufgrund der zum Teil recht altmodischen Technik kann jemand mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen da aber auch viel selbst reparieren.
Fazit: Ein ex-Mechaniker, der sich von HartzIV einen geil aussehenden (außen, unterm Blech ggf. nicht) Camaro von 15-25 Jahren alter erhalten kann, klingt für mich nicht unglaubwürdig. Da würde mich ein <5 Jahre alter Golf eher misstrauisch machen.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ *ruyven_macaran

*Ich Verstehe schon was GLOBALisierung Betrifft. Keine Sorge.
Da wir von H4 Sprechen, habe ich meine äuserungen auf EU Limitiert in ein direkten Vergleich z.B. DEUTSCHLAND vs. RUMÄNIEN da Ich aus Rumänien komme, dort 28 Jahre gelebt habe, die Entwicklungen und änderungen der beiden Länder Paralel Verfolge, Kenne die Lebenstandards Hier so wie auch Dort und Rumänien ist seit 2007 auf NICHT NACHVOLZIHBARER WEISE ein EU Mitgliedstaat, ein Land wo es noch etwa 3800 Dörfer Gibt ohne stromversorgung, wo man die Schafe auf der Autobahn führt und noch mit Den Pferdefuhrwerk durch der Pampa Zihet, 15% der Befölkerung ANALPHABETEN sind was weder Lesen noch Schreiben können, wo ein Höchst Nettogehalt keine 500 EURO Überschreitet bei ein Besserverdiner, wo Ein Dacia Mitarbeiter max, 350 EURO Netto Monatlich hat und ein NOKIA Mitarbeiter zwischen 175 bis 250 EURO (Abteilungsleiter) Netto + Lebensmittel Koupons in wert von 50 EURO Monatlich.

In Unsere Diskussion ist nicht die rede so sehr von der GLOBALisierung wo teile welt weit Hergestellt werden aber HIER IN BRD Montiert was auch den standort erhält weil letztendlich ist es schnurz egal von wo die teile herkommen sobald HIER ALS STANDORT arbeitsplätze Aufrecht Erhalten bleiben und auch den Arbeitnehmern ist es schnurz egal ob die montierten teile vom Nordpoll oder Südpoll kommen, sondern es geht mehr um das Schmerzhafte Problen die *MIGRATION* der arbeitgeber Innerhalb der EU Staaten richtung Billigländer wie Rumänien, Bulgarien usw. dabei hier Standorte geschlossen werden, Arbeitslosenzahl Steigt und die was noch da sind versuchen die *BILLIGLÖHNE* von dort *HIER* durch zu sezen was wiederum ein grund ist das die Gehälter auf Fast H4 Niveau senken.

Vergleicht man nun den DACIA RUMÄNIEN GEHALT mit den HARTZ 4 REGELSATZ Merkt man ganz schnell das, Das die Gleiche Summe ist (Fast), noch schlimmer der NOKIA RUMÄNIEN Gehalt.

Was Amerikanische Autos Betrifft, ein CAMARO aus dem Jahr 2002, Letzte Genration ist Mehr wert alls Der Regelsatz anrecht von 3000 EURO Vermögen im Hartz 4 Fahl und das Ohne den Unterhalt zu Berücksichtigen (Steuer, Versicherung, Spritverbrauch) da diese Autos kaum EURO 2 Norm haben geschweige von EURO 4 und ein Amerikanischer V 6 mit eine 3,1 Liter maschine Sauft schon Locker seine 14 Liter Spritt / 100 km im Sommer und in Winter haut er sogar 19 liter herein. Von V8 will ich nicht mehr reden, ganz zu schweigen ein Oldie mit ein 4 Cammer Edelbrock Vergaser was bis zu ab 23 liter herein haut.

Ob sich ein H4 Empfänger so ein USA Kfz Unterhalt leisten kann aus Hartz 4 Geld, Unabhängig von den Anschaffungspreis + Selbstwartung falls der Besitzer die notwendigen Kentnissen hat, ist eher Fraglich, oder?


----------



## Cop (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

das ja mal wieder der hit, bei H4 und gerade wegen der Kinder Pissen die sich an wegen Gutscheinen und so, und eben im TV, Die KInder der EU Abgeornetten werden mehrfach im Jahr auf Kosten der Steuerzahler in den Uhrlaub geschikt, bzw, wenn sie mit den Eltern Fahren, bekommen die wie in dem fall eben soagr 1000€ zurückerstattet.
Und demnächst wird für die Kinder der EU Angestellten eine Osterfeier für 73000€ gemacht, natürlich von unserem Geld, aber die H4ler das sind die Bösen !
Ich kann nicht sofiel fressen wie ich kotzen möchte !

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...ger-bezahlen-Skiferien-der-Beamtenkinder.html



EinarN schrieb:


> Vergleicht man nun den DACIA RUMÄNIEN GEHALT mit den HARTZ 4 REGELSATZ  Merkt man ganz schnell das, Das die Gleiche Summe ist (Fast), noch  schlimmer der NOKIA RUMÄNIEN Gehalt.



was kostet in Rumänien ein Brot, oder Miete für eine 75qm Wohnung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@EinarN

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es aus deutscher Sicht ziemlich egal ist, ob die Betriebe sich nach Polen, Rumänien oder Palau verziehen.

Bezüglich des Camaros:
Spontanes Googlen findet welche ab 3500€ Gebrauchtwagen CHEVROLET Camaro - sowie Jahreswagen und Neuwagen bei autoplenum.de
Mit mehr suchen oder ohne Abwrackprämie gäbs vielleicht auch noch billigere. Das liegt afaik unter dem, was ein HartzIVer behalten darf. Und 23l/100km mögen nach viel klingen, aber wenn man nur 30km/Monat fährt, reicht der Tank trotzdem ein ganzes Jahr.
Ich sag nicht, dass HartzIV so einen fahren sollten (imho sollte das gar keiner) - aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie bei wort-wörtlicher Auslegung von "man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" nicht gezwungen sind, ihn zu verkaufen.

P.S.:
Es wäre wirklich nett (und würde zu den Forenregeln passen), wenn du mal ein bißchen Zeichensetzung verwenden könntest.


@Cop:
Kotz deinen Ärger doch bitte nicht direkt ins Forum, sondern mach ordentliche Sätze draus und packe ggf. ein paar Links dazu. Alle Übel der EU zuschieben mag in sein, aber 73000€ sind es nicht, die im deutschen Staatshaushalt fehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle Übel der EU zuschieben mag in sein, aber 73000€ sind es nicht, die im deutschen Staatshaushalt fehlen.


 
Aber etwas merkwürdig ist es nun mal. 
Es sind eben solche Geschichten, und das ist nun mal nicht die einzige, die einem schon übel ausstoßen lassen.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Camaros:
> Spontanes Googlen findet welche ab 3500€ Gebrauchtwagen CHEVROLET Camaro - sowie Jahreswagen und Neuwagen bei autoplenum.de
> Mit mehr suchen oder ohne Abwrackprämie gäbs vielleicht auch noch billigere. Das liegt afaik unter dem, was ein HartzIVer behalten darf. Und 23l/100km mögen nach viel klingen, aber wenn man nur 30km/Monat fährt, reicht der Tank trotzdem ein ganzes Jahr.
> Ich sag nicht, dass HartzIV so einen fahren sollten (imho sollte das gar keiner) - aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie bei wort-wörtlicher Auslegung von "man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" nicht gezwungen sind, ihn zu verkaufen.


Jep. Klar. möchte aber gerne wissen, von wo bezahlt ein H4 Empfänger gut 1500 EURO Haftpflichrt Versicherung + 450 EURO Steuern im Jahr für ein Camaro / Firebird?
Wen wir ein 2 Peronen Haushalt nehmen mit 963 EURO H4 Ohne Abgezogene Miete und fixkosten wie Stom / Telefon dann nehmen wir mal pauschal 500 EURO Warm Miete + 100 EURO Strom + 50 EURO Telefon u. Internet, so über den Daumen sind schon mal 650 EURO weg von 963 EURO. 
Nun, Kann man den UNTERHALT für ein Kamaro / Firebird aus *286 EURO* Finantieren + Tanken + Lebensmittel + Bekleidung + Körperpflege?

Sollte das Tatsächlich in Deutschland möglich sein, Ohne Schwarzarbeit, kündige ich alle meine Geschäfte in Rumänien und melde sofort HARTZ 4 in Deutschland an 


> P.S.:
> Es wäre wirklich nett (und würde zu den Forenregeln passen), wenn du mal ein bißchen Zeichensetzung verwenden könntest.


Was ist *Zeichensetzung* ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Was ist *Zeichensetzung* ?


 
Nennt man auch Interpunktion. 
Mit dem setzen von Satzzeichen verdeutlicht man die syntaktische Struktur.
Mit dem Setzen von Wortzeichen verdeutlicht man die morphologische Struktur.

Also, im Klartext.... 
Komma setzen, Punkte nach dem Satzabschluss setzen. Mal ein Absatz einbauen, sowas eben.


----------



## Cop (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Cop:
> Kotz deinen Ärger doch bitte nicht direkt ins Forum, sondern mach ordentliche Sätze draus und packe ggf. ein paar Links dazu. Alle Übel der EU zuschieben mag in sein, aber 73000€ sind es nicht, die im deutschen Staatshaushalt fehlen.



Link ist drinn!

aber wenn ein H4 ind mehr Geld zum Essen braucht, dann kocht die Volksseele, aber diese Kinder bekommen in den Arxxx geblasen !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Aja da mit der Deutschen Sprache bloß gut das ich da keine Probleme habe 

So zum Thema zurück ich finde das sie zu hoch sind.

Ich hab gestern einen Artikel gesehen indem eine Familie mit 2 Kindern vorgestellt wurde die den Ganzen Tag arbeiten sind und sich  nicht einmal ein Schwimmbad besuch gönnen konnte. Danach wurde eine anderere Familie vorgestellt die Harz 4 bekam (auch 2 Kinder) Naja was soll ich sagen die hatten eine größere Wohnung, die Möbel sahen deutlich neuer aus und zweimal die Woche ging es ins Spaß Bad. 

Irgend etwas ist doch da Falsch gerade wenn man bedenkt das die H 4 Familie nur ein paar € weniger hatte als die Arbeitende und die musste noch auf Arbeit fahren was die H4 er nicht machen müssen...


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern einen Artikel gesehen indem eine Familie mit 2 Kindern vorgestellt wurde die den Ganzen Tag arbeiten sind und sich  nicht einmal ein Schwimmbad besuch gönnen konnte. .


Ich möchte aber auch wissen, diese Vogestellte famillie, wie fiele Einkäufe auf pump haben den die?

Heute wurde ein Ähnliches Bericht gezeigt wo auch so eine Arbeitende familie sich nichts leisten kann weil sie über 300 EURO monatliche ratenzahlungen haben für Pumpkauf.

Sollte die Vergeichsfamilie kein Pump kauf haben, ist es Traurig. 
Haben die pump Käufe, Selberschuld.

Solche Vergleiche sollte man mit vorsicht geniesen weil in den meisten fällen steckt mehr dahinter. Das beginnt mit pumpkauf, irgendwelche sinlose versicherungeb bis zur gedankenlose überschuldungen.


----------



## Cop (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aja da mit der Deutschen Sprache bloß gut das ich da keine Probleme habe
> 
> So zum Thema zurück ich finde das sie zu hoch sind.
> 
> ...




hast recht, da stimmt was nicht, und zwar die Löhne !
wenn H4 dann weiter runter geht, werden die Löhne nachziehen, bis sie wieder unter H4 sind, und dann?
Das scheinen einige nicht zu begreifen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Jep. Klar. möchte aber gerne wissen, von wo bezahlt ein H4 Empfänger gut 1500 EURO Haftpflichrt Versicherung + 450 EURO Steuern im Jahr für ein Camaro / Firebird?



Ich hab spontan für einen der in dem Link gelisteten Camaros (3950€) und einen 49jährigen Fahrer mit mittlerer SF-Klasse eine Haftpflicht von 204€ ermittelt. Wie du auf 1500€ kommst, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft. Nicht mal eine Vollkasko dringt in solche Bereiche vor. (macht ja auch keinen Sinn - wer versichert ein Fahrzeug zu einem Preis, bei dem er alle 2 Jahre einen Totalschaden verursachen müsste, damit sich die Versicherung lohnt?)

Deine weitere Rechnung erübrigt sich damit wohl.





Cop schrieb:


> Link ist drinn!



Jetzt  (danke für die erneute Erinnerung, warum Deutschland ohne Springer besser dran wäre)



> aber wenn ein H4 ind mehr Geld zum Essen braucht, dann kocht die Volksseele, aber diese Kinder bekommen in den Arxxx geblasen !



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht dagegen, dass Kinder, die aus ihrem privatem Umfeld gerissen werden, sämtliche Freunde verlieren und in eine Stadt ziehen müssen, in der sie niemanden kennen und in der sie sich nicht einmal verständigen können, ein bißchen Unterhaltung vom Arbeitgeber ihrer Eltern finanziert bekommen, der für diese Miesere verantwortlich ist.
Das es in Deutschland Wiederstand dagegen gibt, eine gewisse Grundsicherung zustellen, ist dagegen tatsächlich etwas, worüber man sich aufregen kann. Oder auch darüber, dass beim Vergleich zwischen dieser und den Gehältern in einigen Berufen kaum ein Reporter auf die Idee kommt, mal letztere zu kritisieren.



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber auch wissen, diese Vogestellte famillie, wie fiele Einkäufe auf pump haben den die?
> 
> Heute wurde ein Ähnliches Bericht gezeigt wo auch so eine Arbeitende familie sich nichts leisten kann weil sie über 300 EURO monatliche ratenzahlungen haben für Pumpkauf.
> 
> ...



Man sollte die gleiche Frage übrigens auch bei der HartzIV-Familie stellen. Es gibt durchaus Leute, die derart zu blöd sind, mit Geld umzugehen, dass sie sich soviel auf Pump kaufen, dass zwischen Zinsen und HartzIV kaum mehr (oder weniger als) genug zum Essen bleibt. Bei denen kann man dann Anfang des Monats eine schöne Reportage mit neuen Schränken und dickem Fernseher drehen. Ende des Monats könnte man sie in der Suppenküche und mit dem DVD-Player im Pfandleihhaus zeigen. (Kann man aber auch sein lassen, denn Ende des Monats muss man ja noch das Material über die arme Arbeiterfamilie drehen.)

Nen weiteren Faktor, den man nie vergessen sollte: Ihre Einrichtung dürfen HarzIVer i.d.R. behalten. Und wenn man Möbel pflegt, halten die auch ettliche Jahre. Davon auf die Ausgaben seit dem Abstieg in HartzIV abzuleiten, ist also nur schlecht möglich.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab spontan für einen der in dem Link gelisteten Camaros (3950€) und einen 49jährigen Fahrer mit mittlerer SF-Klasse eine Haftpflicht von 204€ ermittelt.


Ja. War mit den gedanken in den DM Zeiten und vergas zu Halbieren, deswegen 1500. Sorry.
Trotzdem, gehe mahlmit den Alter Runter auf 35 u. Berechne Neu. trotzdem ist es noch immer zu viel, wen man Vers. + St. auf 12 Monate aufteilt und vom Monatlichen LEGALEN H4 Abzihet.
Da man damit auch Fährt, 1 x Tanken = 60 Liter weil mehr geht nicht rein, bei diese Preise..... irgendwie haut das nicht hin egal wie man es deht und wendet.

Ich z.B. hab ein 3,1 Liter V6 unter der Haube mit Kaltstartregler auf Euro 2, bezahle 380 EURO Steuer im Jahr 35% Versicherungsbeitragsatz, irgendwo bei 175  -180 EURO, Tanke 4 Mahl im Monat (1 füllung Pro Woche) + Wartung u. Pflege, gehen bei mein Firebird gut 480 EURO Pro Monat Drauf. Hier mit Einbezogen teilsatz Pro monat der Verscherung u. Steuer. Das im Normalbetrieb.
Mich kan Keiner Überzeugen das "Der" sein Camaro NUR aus den H4 Geld Finantiert, auch wen der Opa die Zulassung u. Versicherung Bezahlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn man dich nicht überzeugen kann, dann kann man nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass du realisierst, dass von deinen 480€/Monat rund 450€ für Kosten draufgehen, die man nicht zwangsläufig hat, nur weil man ein Auto besitzt. (nämlich vor allem Sprit. Wenn man nicht fährt, bezahlt man den auch nicht. Ich hab zur Zeit auch das Vergnügen, nen 2,6l V6 an der Backe zu haben, der im Vergleich zu meinem normalen Passat mindestens 3 Löcher im Tank zu haben scheint, aber selbst damit tanke ich nicht 4 mal im Monat, sondern *hochrechne* 4 mal im Jahr)


----------



## Cop (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@EinarN

mal ne frage am Rande, du schreibst selber das du in Rumänien gelebt hast, lass dir mal die Frage stellen, wie du wenn du mal eben nach Deutschland kommst, dir einen solchen Wagen leisten kannst?
Ich kenne Deutsche die selbst mit Arbeit sowas nicht können, und ich meine keine kleinverdiener.
Wir haben hier auch jede menge Russen, die sind keine 25, sind 1 jahr hier, kommen aus der absoluten Armut aus Kasachstan, und haben nen 50k€ BMW vor der Tür, wie macht ihr das ? < mit Arbeit jedenfalls nicht !


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Cop



> mal ne frage am Rande, du schreibst selber das du in Rumänien gelebt hast, lass dir mal die Frage stellen, wie du wenn du mal eben nach Deutschland kommst, dir einen solchen Wagen leisten kannst?
> Ich kenne Deutsche die selbst mit Arbeit sowas nicht können, und ich meine keine kleinverdiener.


Ja. Kann Ich dir sagen.

Wir Fahren nicht jedes Jahr in Urlaub auf Pump um Sauftouren auf Mallorca ab zu zihen und auch nicht nach Kenia die Elefantenkühe Melken (oder was auch immer), wir müssen nicht jeden High-Teck Rotz was bei Media Markt (in Rumänien Media-Galaxy) oder Saturn Angeboen wird im Wohnimmer Stehen haben usw.

Wir Vergnügen uns mit Urlaube in der EX-Heimat bei den Verwandten oder in ein Eigentum Ferien Apartement im Plattenbau was quasi nichts Kostet, dabei Sitzen wir im Urlaub auch nicht Tag Täglich in Sämtliche Kneipen Gröllend Besoffen und schmeisen dabei die hunderter scheine (aus Überzogenen Dispo) um uns herum, um zu zeigen wie cool wir sind sondern kaufen uns eventuell ein Kasten bier aus den Discounter und Gegesen wird auch Zuhause mit der Famillie Selbst Gekohtes Essen.
Ausflüge in der Natur werden Vor Ort in den Bergen Gemacht mit Fahräder oder zufuß.

Ein Urlaub ist dazu da um sich zu Erholen, um Kräfte zu Tanken, die Gesundheit zu Schohnen und nicht sich rund um die welt in Koma zu Saufen und dafür auch noch Schulden zu Machen. 

Ich z.B. kam nach Deutschland in 1990. Mein Erster Auto war ein Ausgelutschter Audi 5E mit gut 280.000 km am Tacho was Mehr Öl gefressen hat als Benzin Gekauft in 1992, mein Ersten Urlaub machte ich in 1996 und das in der Ex Heimat.

 Erst im Jahr 2002 Gönte Ich mir ein Teueren Urlaub, eine USA Reise und dafür Sparte ich wie ein Weltmeister, Meldete das Auto ab und Ging mit den Fahrad zur Arbeit. Dabei Schufte ich wie ein Idiot auch Überstunden, Lies mir diese Auszahlen und Behilte mir nur 2 Freie tage in monat zur Erholung.

Den Firebird "gönne" ich mir als Hobby und das erst Seit kurzem.

Man kann nicht alles im Leben haben und man muss sich entscheiden was man will. 
Entweder Fahrt man eine Proll Kiste und macht Urlaub im Schrebergarten 1 mal in 10 Jahre oder man fährt eine Ausgelutschte Rostlaube und Fährt Jahr für Jahr in Teure Urlaube rund um die Welt.
Bekanntlich sind Deutsche Weltmeister in Urlaube auf pump rund um die Welt.

Was der "High-Tech" Elektroschrott in der Wohnung Betrifft, Mein E-Herd, Waschmaschine, Külschrank sind gut 15 Jahre Alt.
Das Einzige Neue (etwa 2 Monate Alt) ist die Glotze und der PC Monitor. 
Man muss nicht in 3 Jahrestackt immer Neue auf pump Kaufen nur weil diese 3 Bunte Knöpfe Mehr haben alls die Alten oder weil Irgendwelche Marktstrategen Behaupten das diese weniger Stom Verbrauchen.

Fazit:
- Auch wen Leute aus den Osten ein Gewissen Nachholbedarf haben, man ist Gewöhnt Kürzer zu Treten und man hat eine Völlig andere Wohlstand Menthalität im Vergleich mit den Menschen aus der Westlichen Wohlstandgesellschaft und das macht ein Riesen Unterschied.
Wir sind "noch nicht" der Konsum Sucht Verfallen weil wir noch immer die eisernen Vorhang Vergangenheit "Spassbremse" im Hintergedanke Haben und die kann man nicht via "FORMAT C" einfach so löschen. Das Dauert Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich finde es ist eindeutig zu viel. Als ich in die Ausbildung war, hatte ich auch nicht mehr und konnte von den paar kröten auch überleben und niemand hat mir Geld zugesteckt. Wenn ich die ganzen Schmarotzer sehe die bei uns auf den Sozi-Kassen sich ein schönes Leben machen bekomme ich das Kotzen!

Bin Beamter im mittleren Dienst, wenn ich sehe was eine Vergleichbare H4 Familie bezieht und was ich unterm Strich anschließend über habe, stehe ich schlechter da wie eine H4 Familie. Ich muß jedes Jahr die Erhöhungen sämtlicher Konzerne und Steuern auffangen, die Mini-Lohnerhöhungen sind schon weg bevor sie auf meinem Konto erscheinen.
Es kann nicht sein, das Jemand der jeden Tag zu Arbeit geht schlechter dasteht, als Jemand der jeden Tag um 13.00Uhr aufsteht und in den Tag hinein lebt. Da muß man sich als schaffender Mensch echt Fragen warum man Arbeitet, wenn man doch als H4ler ein Sorgenfreieres Leben führt.

Natürlich gibt es auch leute die da unverschulet hinein geraten sind und da nicht hinein gehören, aber für die ist es dann auch meist ein Übergangslösung.
Es wird Zeit, das die Leute in Arbeit und Brot wieder was davon haben, aber wenn mal ein Politiker die Wahrheit sagt, wird er ja gleich total auseinander genommen, wie Westerwelle (bin kein FDP Wähler), aber recht hat er!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich finde es ist eindeutig zu viel. Als ich in die Ausbildung war, hatte ich auch nicht mehr und konnte von den paar kröten auch überleben und niemand hat mir Geld zugesteckt. Wenn ich die ganzen Schmarotzer sehe die bei uns auf den Sozi-Kassen sich ein schönes Leben machen bekomme ich das Kotzen!


Ich auch. Besonders dann wen die den Rant nicht mehr voll bekommen undauch noch das Geld was den Kindern Zusteht Versaufen.





> Bin Beamter im mittleren Dienst, wenn ich sehe was eine Vergleichbare H4 Familie bezieht und was ich unterm Strich anschließend über habe, stehe ich schlechter da wie eine H4 Familie. Ich muß jedes Jahr die Erhöhungen sämtlicher Konzerne und Steuern auffangen, die Mini-Lohnerhöhungen sind schon weg bevor sie auf meinem Konto erscheinen.
> Es kann nicht sein, das Jemand der jeden Tag zu Arbeit geht schlechter dasteht, als Jemand der jeden Tag um 13.00Uhr aufsteht und in den Tag hinein lebt. Da muß man sich als schaffender Mensch echt Fragen warum man Arbeitet, wenn man doch als H4ler ein Sorgenfreieres Leben führt.


Es gibt aber ein Unterschid. DU Bist FREI und nicht von den Behörden Abhängig, must nicht PER ZWANG Bewerbungen Schreiben was Letztendlich in der Tonne Landen. Wirst  dabei von den ARGE Behörden was meist Überfördert sind und noch Blöder als es die Gesellschaft Erlaubt herumgehänselt mit sämtlich Sonlose Masnahmen und beschäftigungstherapien.
Wenman in der Kasse Jahrelang Einzahlt dann, wen man in der Miese ist, will man auch davon was Haben und man erwartet die *VERSPROCHENE HILFE* was aber nicht Kommt. Da baut sich ein Gewaltiger Frust auf (war bei mir auch so)
der ARBEITSAMT ist dazu da um den Arbeitslosen / Arbeitsuchenden ZU HELFEN und nicht um diese im A**h zu Treten. 
Diese hilfe kommt aber Nicht und Niemahls.
Ich war gut 3 Jahre rechts rann in volge eine Krebs OP, grund warum Ich die Arbeit Verlor. Bei meine ARGE Behördengänge in der Gesammten zeit wurde Ich nur gefragt nach *MEINE EIGENBEMÜHUNGEN* aber von der Arge kam nicht mahl ein Einziges Angebot ausser irgendwelcher FIT FOR LIFE - sozialer integration Quatsch + Bewerbungstraining + 1 EURO Job als putze.

Da frage Ich mich *WO BITTE SCHÖN SIND DIE BEMÜHUNGEN DER ARGE* wofür Ich 12 Jahre Lang Eingezahlt habe?
In der DM Zeiten, Hatte Ich Brutto Gehälter von 11.000 DM. Davon 4600 DM Mindestens Gingen weg nur an Steuern, Arbeislosenversicherung und Sonstige Besteuerungen. *WO IST MEIN GELD ?*
Ich habe dafür Schwer Gearbeitet, Meine Kinder u. Famillie Vernachlässigt um die Staatskasse zu Stopfen. 
*WAS HAB ICH NUN DAVON? WO IST DIE HILFE DER ARGE IN NOT?*
ausser Dumschwäzereien und "Dicke Backen" kommt da nichts und Ich muss Quasi mein Geld HERAUS BETTELN.
Was Ich in den Gesammten Arbeitsjahre Eingezahlt habe, wurde für Andere Arbeitslose Verbraucht. 
Bin nun Ich drann, Bekomme ich den Stinkefinger (theoretisch) zu Sehen. 
*WO BLEIBT DIE FAIRNES DES SOZIALSTAATES?
*Letztendlich hab Ich mich Durchgeboxt und bin den Mist Los auf meine Eigene Art und weise.
Und JA. 
Man ist FRUSTRIERT und STINKE SAUER wen eine Behörde den Gesetzlichen Versprechungen nicht Nachkommt wofür man über Jahrzehnte Fleisig Einzahlt und man kann dagegen nichts Machen.Das sich dabei Einige Auf der Faulen Haut Hinsetzen ist igendwie Nachvolzihbar.





> Natürlich gibt es auch leute die da unverschulet hinein geraten sind und da nicht hinein gehören, aber für die ist es dann auch meist ein Übergangslösung


Sei dir da mahl nicht so Sicher das es nur zum Übergang ist. Traurigerweise, werden Immer wieder Alle in ein Topf Geschmissen.
Dabei Setzen die medien noch eins Drauf.


----------



## Cop (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> In der DM Zeiten, Hatte Ich Brutto Gehälter von 11.000 DM.




sage mal, welchen super Beruf hast du in Rumäniene gelernt, das du 11000,-DM als gehalt hattest, das verdienen nichtmal Ärzte !

Sorry, aber ich glaube du spinnst uns hier zu !

zumal du hier rund um di eUhr schreiben kannst, denke mal, das du auch nicht Arbeitest !


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> sage mal, welchen super Beruf hast du in Rumäniene gelernt, das du 11000,-DM als gehalt hattest, das verdienen nichtmal Ärzte !


Strassenbahnfahrer, Kategorie "I" auf den Rumänischen Staatlichen Führerschein, Hier in Deutschland ist es nur eine innenbetriebliche Fahrerlaubnis der Verkehrsgesellschaften.
Ich War STRASSENBAHNFAHRER bei der DVG in Duisburg.
Das wen man Hier Überstunden Schiebt, sollte dir Klar sein das diese auch heute noch Verdamt Gut Bezahlt werden.
Ich Habs gesagt, Ich arbeitete wie ein Idiot. Frag mich bitte nicht wie fiele Weihnachten, Ostern, Neujahr ich mit meine Famillie Gefajert habe. Es Gab für mich keine.


> Sorry, aber ich glaube du spinnst uns hier zu !


Ne. Mach ich nicht. Wen es Gesetzlich nicht Verboten Währe, wurde Ich dir einige Gehaltsabrechnungen Einscannen und hier posten.





> zumal du hier rund um di eUhr schreiben kannst, denke mal, das du auch nicht Arbeitest !


Ich sagte ja Bereitz das Ich NIERGENDWO ARBEITE und das Ich mich von MIETEINNAHMEN aus Rumänien Finantiere, da Ich Dort Immobilien Besitze was Ich Vermite.
Momentan über den Winter Fählt mir Regelrecht die Decke auf den Kopf. Ich kann es Kaum Erwarten das Sich das Wetter Verbessert und dann bin Ich weg bis in Herbst da Ich unten zutun habe und das jede Menge.

Übrigens:

- Wir sind bereitz vom Thema weit Entfernt im Off Topic. 
- Wen du Mehr Infos über Mich, Rumänien, usw willst, können wir per PM diskutieren.

(In der zwischenzeit hab Ich dir eine PM Geschikt)


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du magst zwar ein Betroffener sein, aber ich habe auch schon 9 Mon. Pause gehabt bevor ich als Beamter anfangen konnte, da habe ich bei Ceresit Paletten gepackt für 1700 DM, war eigentlich ein Hivi Job, aber dafür bin ich mir auch nicht zu schade obwohl ich damals schon 2 abgeschlossene Ausbildungen hatte.

Ich bin der Meinung, das jeder arbeiten gehen kann und muß, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Krankheits- oder Altersbedingt sind und für die sind ürsprünglich auch diese Versicherungen gedacht. Man findet immer irgendein Job wenn man halbwegs Intelligent ist, Ergeiz zeigt, sich bemüht, und selbst mal auf andere zugeht. Wer Arbeitssuchend ist findet auch was, man muß halt auch mal in kauf nehmen Umzuziehen, weitere Fahrtstrecken in Kauf nehmen oder auch mal Tätigkeiten machen die "scheinbar" unter demjenigen Niveau liegen. Es muß ja nicht für immer sein und man kann sich halt dann was genau passendes suchen.
Selbst ist der Mann oder Frau, man kann doch nicht erwarten das die Arge oder irgendeiner Unternehmer auf einen zukommt und mal hier und da eine Bewerbung losschicken. Da muß man mal den Arsch in die Hand nehmen und einfach mal persönlich die Firmen aufsuchen auch ohne Termin.
Es ist nicht einfach, aber auf jeden Fall machbar und ich finde auch jeder hat die Pflicht dazu.

Ich sehe in meinem Beruf hauptsächlich H4ler, die haben angeblich kein Geld, aber die Wohnungen sind voll mit Ziggaretten und Leergut aller Art, dazu hat auch jeder ein Handy, und das alles bezahlen andere, das ist in meinen Augen das letzte.

Jeder muß ne Toleranz haben und auch die Möglichkeit einen neuen Job zu finden, dafür sollten aber 2 J. reichen, danach sollte es abolut drastisch zur sache gehen und keinerlei Vergünstigungen geben, Ausgenommen natürlich ältere Arbeitnehmer ab 50 J. (deren Jobverlust gerade erst eingetreten ist) und die Leute die Krankheitsbedingt nicht voll Einsatzfähig sind, wofür es aber mit sicherheit auch eine annehmbare Lösung gibt.

Die Arge ist übrigens nur zur Verwaltung und Unterstützung der Arbeitslosen da, aber nicht um den einen Job zu besorgen oder den den Hintern zu tätscheln. Wer ein Job will muß sich wohl selbst auch mal bemühen!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Man findet immer irgendein Job wenn man halbwegs Intelligent ist, Ergeiz zeigt, sich bemüht, und selbst mal auf andere zugeht.


Voll deine meinung aber du Übersiehst hier eine klenigkeit und das ist der in Deutschland sooooo beliebter *PAPIERKRAM*.

Wen man in Deutschland kein WISCH in der Hand hat wo Schwarz auf weis Steht welche Qualifizierung man hat, Beruf Ausbildung wie auch Immer, hat man NULL CHANCEN da kann man noch so Gebildet Sein, Autodidackt oder wie auch immer und umschulungen zweck WISCH ERHALTUNG kannste Knicken. Dafür hat der Sozialstaat kein Geld.

Zum Beispiel, Umsonst habe Ich mir sebst KFZ Mechatronik Beigebracht, umsonst kann ich ein  Auto Tunen, Umsonst komme ich wunderbar Klar mit testgeräte wie OBD / SUN / OTC 4000 E (für US Cars), umsonst kann Ich in Eigenregie ein Auto von Null Aus Selbst restaurieren vom Sandstrahlen bis zu Lakierung, wen Ich kein WISCH als KFZ Mechatroniker habe.

*Kein Schwein Stellt mich ein!*

.... und das ist das Große Problem in Deutschland da man nur auf den Wisch achtet und NULL auf das was Im Kopf ist.

*Dafür soll Wieder ICH ALLS ARBEITSUCHENDER Bestraft Werden?
Mit den Risiko zur Obdachlosigkeit Gesammt Famillie leben muss und das in ein Staat was Sich Alls SOZIAL Behauptet?
* 
Ich wette mit dir auf was du willst das mindestens 30% der Deutschen Harz 4 Empfänger Dieses Problemhien haben grund warum die Meisten auch Irgendwie, Irgendwo Schwarz arbeiten, Stinke sauer und Frustriert sind.

Alternativ wurden noch die ZEITARBEIT FIRMEN in Frage kommen und das nur bedingt weil diese sind die Allerletzten Halsabschneider was wie die pilze aus den Boden Schissen und die armutsachlage der Nation nur Ausnützen.
Es ist nicht Genug das Diese ihre Vermitlungsgutscheine bei der ARGE Einlösen, Kassieren aber auch zwischen 30% u. 40% des Vermittelten sein Gehalt ein und Du, als Vermitelter bist der Doofe was wöchentlich durch der Pampa Pendel kann von ein arbeitsplatz zum Nächsten auf deine kosten, DU Lebst an der Hartz 4 Armutsgrenze und der Zeitarbeit Firmaboss Fährt den FETTEN PORSCHE auf Deine Kosten. 

Klasse ! Besser gehts wohl kaum noch


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich finde das du das alles dramatisierst. Natürlich ist Deutschland bürokratisch ohne Ende, das geht mir auch auf den Keks. Wenn du wirklich so ein Basteler bist und es auch richtig drauf hast, gibt es mit sicherheit genug Firmeninhaber die dich nehmen würden. Nur mit dem Gesellenbrief repariert sich kein Auto. Die großen Konzerne Mercedes, BMW, VW, ect. machen das nicht, aber jede mittelständige frei Werkstatt nimmt solche Leute mit Kusshand, allerdings nicht wenn der nur ne Bewerbung vorliegen hat. Da muß man mal persönlich Vorsprechen und den guten Inhaber überzeugen, das vor ihm ein "Top-Stürmer" ablösefrei steht und evt. auch mal anbieten, mal 1 Woche kostenlose Probearbeiten zu machen.
Zeitarbeitsfirmen ist die "Arbeitsmafia", für die würde ich nichtmal arbeiten, wenn mir das Wasser bis zum Hals steht.

Finde du versteifst dich viel zu sehr auf diese Arge, wie ich schon sagte, die ist nur zur unterstützung und nicht Mutter oder Vater aller Arbeitslosen. Bin jetzt 38 J. und sitze gerade jeden Tag 8-10Std. über Büchern und lerne um meinen Meister zu machen und anschließend evt. sogar noch weiter. Ich habe auch nicht unbedingt einen Astreinen Schulabshluß und auch schon mal ne Lehre abgebrochen, aber ich bin immer am Ball geblieben und habe letzendlich selber dafür gesorgt, das ich mitlerweile meine 3 abgeschlossene Ausbildung in der Tasche habe und mich z.Zt. extrem  reinhänge um evt. auch noch in den gehobenen Dienst zu kommen, was eigentlich nur mit Studium geht!
Du kannst nicht andere dafür verantwortlich machen, das du H4 bekommst und dir keiner einen Traumjob unter den Fußabtreter legt. Mir hat niemand etwas geschenkt, alles was ich habe, habe ich mir erarbeitet. Wenn ich mich damals aufs Arbeitsamt verlassen hätte würde ich heute noch warten!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Maschine311

Finde ich nicht das Ich es Dramatisiere.
Es ist die Erlebte REALITÄT und das Momentane Vorgehensweise der politik.
Wen wir in ein Sozialstaat leben, sollen wir auch SOZIAL DENKEN und auch SOZIAL LEBEN.

Du jammerst du bist 38 und "buckelst" 8 - 10 Stunden. OK.
Wenden wir mal das Blat. 
Dein Arbeitgeber Geht Pleite oder du hast ein Umfal und Landest in H4. 
Was nun, wen du Pech hast und nichts mehr Findest? 
In Deutschland ist seit Jahrzehte die Menthalität, BIST DU AB 40 WIRST DU ENTSORGT da Du für der Zukunft nicht mehr zu Haben bist, Langfristige Investitionen + Verlass = AUSGESCHLOSSEN.

Ab 40, NACH DEUTSCHE MENTHALITÄT ist man nicht mehr zu Gebrauchen, Wird man Öfters Krank blablablabla... bla.

Du hast noch genau 2 Jahre bis du diese Grenze der *DEUTSCHEN BRAUCHBARKEIT* auf den Arbeitsmarkt Ereicht hast. 
Wirst du nun Arbeitslos haste ein Problem wie all die anderen was diese Grenze ereicht haben. Bis dahin hast du aber einiges im Großen Topf eingezalt.

Soll nun ein anderer auch sagen: "Ich buckle 8 - 10 Stunden und muss diesen SCHMAROTZER FINANTIEREN" ? 
Wie wurde das nun bei dir Ankommen?
Bist du so 100% Sicher das du in dein Leben, in der zukunft diese dienstleistung nie im Anspruch nehmen wirst? 
Kannst du die zukunft in Voraus Sehen?
Wohl Kaum. 
Kein Einziger EINZAHLER was über H4 Jammert weil Angeblich 4 Millionen auf seine Kosten Leben, denkt daran das er von ein Tag auf den Anderen Selbst Betroffen sein kann.

Kein Einziger und Keiner macht sich darüber Gedanken wie ER sich SEHLISCH FÜHLEN wurde, wen man Über Ihn so Herzihen wurde, Ihn alls Schmarotzer, Dreck der Gesellschaft Abstempeln wurde, Auf Ihn mit den Finger zeigen und Drauf Spucken, Ihn Vorhaltungen Machen für die Pahr "Kröten" was er in Monat Verbraucht während Er zusehen muss wie seine Kinder was sich nicht auf der Welt Verlangt haben, Unschuldigerweise von der VORHALTUNGSGESELLSCHAFT DER ARBEITNEHMER mit in den Dreck Gezogen werden und Mit ernidrigt. 

So was ist Regelrecht ARMSEHLIG weil wen wir schon in ein Sozialstaat leben dann gehe ich davon aus das jeder ein Anrecht hat auf ein MENSCHENWÜRDIGES LEBEN egal ob Berufstätig oder nicht und das ganz Besonders die Kindern dürfen da nicht Benachteiligt werden, weil die kinder sind die zukunft des landes, die zuküftigen arbeitnehmer was FÜR DEIN WOHLERGEHEN irgendwann die Kassen stopfen müssen.

Sollen die Kindern denen du Heute das H4 der Ältern *NICHT GÖNST*, später wen du alt und Gebrechlich bist auch sagen.......... *VERRECKE DOCH DU ALTER ZOMBIE! *
Wozu soll ich für dich einzahlen? 
Du hast den H4 meiner Ältern auch nicht Gegönt!

Na ? Wurde dir das Gefallen? Schon mal darüber Nachgedact? 

Was das KFZ Beispiel Betrifft, wie Ich in der Miesere war, hab Ich mal die Autowärkstete was in Duisburg sind, zwischen NEUDORF und Innenhafen (etwa 30 Stück) selbst zur Brust genommen und mich PERSÖNLICH Beworben. 
Habe sogar meine Karre vorgestellt um zu Zeigen LIVE was ich gemacht habe. 30 Werkstäte, 30 ABSAGEN - LIVE. Warum? Keine Papiere 



> Du kannst nicht andere dafür verantwortlich machen, das du H4 bekommst und dir keiner einen Traumjob unter den Fußabtreter legt. Mir hat niemand etwas geschenkt, alles was ich habe, habe ich mir erarbeitet. Wenn ich mich damals aufs Arbeitsamt verlassen hätte würde ich heute noch warten!


So was Behauptet auch keiner und vom Traumjob kann nicht die rede sein noch wenig von etwas Schenken.
die sollen nur ihre PFLICHT machen wozu sie da sind und nbicht weitere Stolpersteine im Wege stellen.

Dazu noch was aus Eigenerfahrung:

Im Jahr 2003 Fand ich über der ARGE Interne Stellen Markt Blatt eine Fa. die ein Schihtleiter Suchen, Diese Fa war im holzbearbetung Tätig und in Rumänien dabei am holzfällen, Einige Wälder Platt machen in den Karpaten. 
Die wolten das der Bewerber mindestens noch Englisch sprechen kann.
Ich grief zum Tel, rief an und erzäle den das Ich Perfekt Rumänisch Spreche, das Ich dort 28 Jahre lebte usw. 
die wollten mich Sofort, es kam die frage wann ich in der stadtORAVITA (Sprich Orawitza) sein Kann. Ich sagte "Muss mit der Arge die Umsiedlung klären. Brauche nur die Transportkosten fürden ATLASIB LINIEN REISEBUSS was Täglich Runter Fahrt (100 EURO Pro Person). Ich war damals pleite wie eine Flunder.
Ich ab zu r arge am BETTELN mit den Fax der Fa. in der Hand.
Was sagt ARGE?
Arge sagt NEIN !!!!  *Sie DÜRFEN in so ein Betrieb nicht arbeiten da In ihre akte Steht das sie 2 Bandscheiben vorfälle Hatten*!

Ich dachte MICH TRIFFT DER SCHLAG weil Ich nie im Leben ein Bandscheiben Vorfahl hatte, Ich bin TOP GESUND.   
wie der rotz in meine Akte Landete weis ich nicht, Könnte mir auch keiner sagen. Fakt ist die Wolten nicht mahl die notwendigen 100 EURO Heraus rücken das ich runter Fahre den Arbeitsvertrag zu Unterzeichen und somit war die Stelle Weg.

Sowas ist Untragbar und das kotzte mich damals Sodermassen an, das Ich mein H4 Geld Schnappte, runter Fuhr nach RO Ohne Genehmigung, Ohne das Jemand was Weis, dort ILEGAL aus H4 Lebte gut 6 Monate und mein Geschäft auf die NBeine Stellte. Nachträglich bin Ich zurück Gekommen und mich bei der Arge Abgemeldet weil mit meine Geschäftsidee da unten Schon im Ersten Monat waren 2500 EURO Am Konto und seit Dann geht es So und es wird immer Besser.

So! 
Genug zum "PRIVATEN". Fackt ist, das Die Arge wen man eine Arbeit Findet, anstat das Die Froh sind, Bekommt man auch noch BÜROKRATISCHE TRITTE im Allerwertesten und Stolpersteine in den Beinen.

Ich hatte mit diesen ARBEITSAMT / ARBEITSAGENTUR / ARGE.... weis der gaier wie fiele nahmen die haben, Genug Stress und Erlebnisse das Ich darüber ein Buch Schreiben könnte und das mit Sicherheit ohne zu Übertreiben.

Nachtrag:

Was in diese Gesammte H4 Diskussion Überhaupt nicht Berücksichtigt wird, sind die ZUZAHLUNGEN !

Wen man sich von GEZ Abschütteln kann, die Krankenkasse Zockt ab wie Eh und jeh.

10 EURO jeden Quartal praxisgebür
10 EURO Je Quartal beim Zahnarzt Extra
5 bis 7 EURO je Verschriebenes Erzneimittel (VERPACKUNGSVERORDNUNG - NICHT NACHVOLZIBARER TIPPISCH DEUTSCHER BLÖDSINN)
Kosten für nicht Verschreibungspflichtige Erzneimitteln was Unumgänglich in jeden Haushalt Notwendig sind, egal ob mit oder Ohne Kinder
10 EURO Krankenhaus Tagegeld.

OK. Ab 80 EURO werden Arbeitslose und Rentner von den Gebüren Befreit aber man wird nicht Befreit von den Nicht Verschreibungspflichtigen Erzneimitteln und von den Zahnartzt Gebüren.
Bei ein Haushalt mit Kindern was beim Spielen sich Verletzten oder bei Erwachsene was Dauernd irgendwelche Freie Schmerzmiteln Benötigen und das Begint vom Einfachen PARACETAMOL und endet beim IBUPROFEN wer sol den alldas bitte Bezahlen wen H4 noch mehr Gekürzt wird?
Soll nun ein H4 Empfänger wegen eine Grippe oder infektion VERRECKEN?

Dazu Kommen auch noch FAHRKOSTEN weil nicht Jeder H4 Empfänger hat den Hausartzt oder den Fachartzt im Hinterhoff. Eine Billige 4 Fahrten Karte, preistuffe A für den VRR Bereich Kostet schon 8 EURO. Geht man mit 2 kinder im alter von 14, 3 Personen sind schon 16 EURO Fällig. da man schon 2 Derartige Karten Benötigt. Passiert das 3 - 4 Mal im Monat, 16 x 4 = 64 EURO oder........... sollen die mit GRIPPE oder was auch immer einfach so bis zum arzt quer durch der stadt bei wind und wetter......... LAUFEN egal ob sie dabei zusammenbrechen oder nicht ?

Mal darüber Nachgedacht?


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich so ein Basteler bist und es auch richtig drauf hast, gibt es mit sicherheit genug Firmeninhaber die dich nehmen würden. Nur mit dem Gesellenbrief repariert sich kein Auto. Die großen Konzerne Mercedes, BMW, VW, ect. machen das nicht, aber jede mittelständige frei Werkstatt nimmt solche Leute mit Kusshand, allerdings nicht wenn der nur ne Bewerbung vorliegen hat.




da schreibt einer der keine ahnung hat, und genau so kommen diese falschen gerüchte von "wer Arbeit will bekommt welche" in umlauf.

Erstmal dürfte er wenn nur als KFZ Helfer Arbeiten und dort nur kleine Hilfsarbeiten machen, weil es in Deutschland ein Versicherungstechniches Problem ist, das ein nichtgelernter an einem KFZ schraubt.
Die Werkstatt muss da Haften! ( also bleiben nur Hilfsarbeiten, wie Waschen und Glühlampen wechsell)
Und dafür stellt heute keiner einen ein.
Und das nächste ist, das gerade die kleinen Freien Werkstätten durch die Abwrackprämie immo am existenzminimum sind, weil es halt immo kaum KFZ gibt die in Freie Werkstätten kommen.
Die eine Fahren jetzt neue ( das sind die unteren Mittelschichtler, die sich eine Werksatt leisten können, die haben neu gekauft), und die anderen gehen in die Selbsthilfe, weil ihre Kiste über 9 jahre alt ist, und sie sich keine Werkstatt leisten können!(und sicher auch keine neuen mit Prämie)
übriegens , geht auch gerad der Teilehandel aus selben grund den Bach runter, und alles weil unser Lobby Politiker mal wieder die Industrie beschenkt haben, was den kleinen unternehmen damit angehtan wurde Interessiert nicht.
Übriegens sind noch nie so viele KFZ Mechniker (und alle angrenzenden Berufsfelder) Arbeitslos gewesen wie im Januar 2010!
Und ich schwatze nicht rum, weil ich selber in der ersten Ausbildung KFZ-Mechaniker (hies früher noch so) gelernt habe, und 10 jahre geschraubt habe, und noch viel freunde habe die in der Branche sind!


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein bischen OT - Aber iwie gehört es zu der Diskussion.

Kann hier Jemand Zeichnen ? So im Stile der NVidia Leute bei "Intel Insides" ?

Mir schwebt folgendes Bild vor :

_Frau Merkel im Biene Maja Kostüm - Herr Westerwilly, schwarz gelb gestreift, fliegt hinterher und ruft "Maja, Maja" ..._

Könnt ich mich wegschmeissen ...


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Cop

Genau so ises.
Da sieht man schon welchen Riesen einfluss der Verbreitete Medien dünschiss hat, was die für welche Blödsinne von sich geben.

Ohne Qualifizierung darf man hier nicht mahl am Friedhof alls Totengräber Arbeiten aber das kappieren einige überhaupt nicht.



Genghis99 schrieb:


> _Frau Merkel im Biene Maja Kostüm - Herr Westerwilly, schwarz gelb gestreift, fliegt hinterher und ruft "Maja, Maja" ..._
> 
> Könnt ich mich wegschmeissen ...


Ja. Dann haben wir die biene Maia mit den Lange "Aia" (Eier)


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und was willste mir damit sagen?
Das mit den KFZ Werkstätten war ein Beispiel, da er sowieso nicht an einer Ausbildung gebunden ist und es scheinbar in der Branche recht schlecht aussieht (kann ich ja nicht wissen) muß man sich halt andersweitig umsehen und evt. eine anderer Richtung einschlagen und mal auf Berufe zurückgreifen die man evt. nicht so gerne tut, wenigstens solange bis man dann auf sein Traumberuf zurückgreifen kann. 
Genauso kann man sich auch hinsetzen und Schulabschlüsse, Ausbildungen, Studium nachholen. Ich habe oft sogar noch nebenbei gearbeitet, auch in Berufen wo ich keine Ausbildung hatte und habe dort gutes Geld verdient, da wollte auch niemand ein Gesellenbrief sehen. Also erzähl mir hier keiner, das ist unmöglich.
Man muß halt auch mal Unannehmlichkeiten in kauf nehmen und auch mal evt. über ein Wohnortwechsel nachdenken, sowie evt. beim Lohn hinnehmen das man nicht viel besser da steht wie bei H4, aber in erster Linie dient sowas auch als Übergangslösung und wie schon von EinarN beschrieben wurde ist die Arge aus dieser gleichung raus und man kann frei sich nach einem neuen bevorzugten Job umsehen und hat auch ein wenig Geld um evt. mal Verträge im Ausland zu unterschreiben, ohne das die Arge dieses verhindert.

Ich kann unsere Politik auch nicht nachvollziehen und ich finde sehr viele Regelungen auch fürn Arsch, aber da muß man ebend mit den Wölfen heulen! 
Ich kenn jetzt die Vorschriften in der Autoindustrie nicht, aber wenn eine Meisterwerkstatt Azubis hat, reparieren die doch auch ohne Gesellenbrief KFZ, da schaut halt immer der Meister mal drauf, das die rep. ordentlich ausgeführt wird und Zündkerzen, Auspuff, Ölwechsel, kann auch ein guter Hobbyschrauber gefahrenlos machen ohne Gefahr für den Strassenverkehr,solange ein Meister anwesend ist, sollte das gehen, vorraus gesetzt er nimmt das auf seine Kappe im Falle von einem nachweislichen Fehler.
Zudem sind bei meinem bevorzugen Reifenhändler (frei Werkstatt) nur Schüler und ungelernte Kräfte am Arbeiten was ich genau weiß und die ziehen Reifen auf, Wuchten und wechsel die Räder, was mit sicherheit bei einem Montagefehler zu einem schweren Unfall führen kann, daher denke ich nicht, das die Vorgaben so krass sind.

Jedenfalls ist es sehr einfach jahrelang die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und drauf zu warten, das die Arge mir einen Job sucht.

Und Cop, erzähl mir nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe, ich habe zwar nicht jede Gesetzesvorlage im Kopf, aber wer wirklich Arbeiten will, kann dies auch tun, auch wenn es in manchen Bereichen recht schwierig z.Zt. ist, aber es gibt immer irgendwo was zu tun und wenn man irgendwo am Band steht. War mal bei Kettler in der Qualitätsicherung tätig, da waren von den 270 Mann 4 mit Gesellenbrief. Meine Schwägerin hat Kauffrau gelernt und arbeitet nun bei Wilo und baut am Band Pumpen zusammen, wer will, der kann auch, ist zugegeben nicht immer sehr leicht, aber auf jedenfall machbar.

Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, wer 5 J. oder länger sich auf H4 wissendlich ausruht, sich sogar teils noch öffentlich hinstellt und sagt, da müßte ich doch bescheuert sein Arbeiten zu gehen, den würde ich lang machen.

Ich kenne auch genug die mal ne Zeitlang H4 bekommen haben, sind aber auch alle wieder ins Berufsleben zurückgekehrt und das war nicht der verdienst der Arge sondern eigenes Engagement.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dasd der WW immer am Rednerpult steht und schreit wie der Göbxxxx !

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=G&um=1


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, wer 5 J. oder länger sich auf H4 wissendlich ausruht, sich sogar teils noch öffentlich hinstellt und sagt, da müßte ich doch bescheuert sein Arbeiten zu gehen, den würde ich lang machen.


Da haste echt keine ahnung was du da Schreibst.

Wer 5 Jahre auf H4 ist, Ist Sodermasen KAPUT das er Bereitz angst hat von sein Eigenen Schatten.

Der ist Sehlisch am Ende, Leidet unter Depresionen bishin zur Angstzustände grund warum auch die Meisten Anfangen zu SAUFEN, Gesundheitlich sind diese AM ENDE da sie sich wegen den minimum am finatierung überhaupt keine ordentliche Ernährung leisten können, hauen nur billigen Mikrowellen frass in sich herein ohne Vitaminen bis sie Verrecken empfindlich u. Krank werden weil der Körper nicht hat das was er Benötigt, Sind die Krank Verweigern die den Krankenhaus Aufenthalt wegen Finantielle Problemen.

Gehst du 15 Tage im Monat im Krankenhaus, im Nächsten Monat bekommst du 40% WENIGER LEISTUNG weil du ja angeblich im Krankenhaus Gefressen hast und dort hausiert so das brauchst du das geld nicht.
Nun, kommst du aus den Krankenhaus, haste nur 50% Geld, benötigst aber weiter ambulante behadlung, medikamenten und eine vitaminreiche ernehrung zweck Genesung.
VON WO WEN DU GENAU DANN NUR HÄLFTE DES GELDES BEKOMMST?
Paralel will auch noch die Krankenkasse 10 Euro Tagegeld das macht 150 EURO. Du bekommst aber H4 Genau 150 EURO wähniger von dein Anrecht an 300 EURO.
So. Nun möchte ich mahl sehen wie du alls Kranker frisch Entlassen aus den Krankenhaus mit 150 EURO in Monat Klar kommst?
Genau das ist der Grund warum nach 5 Jahre H4 die Arbeislosen so Kaput sind, einige noch schlechter wie die Penner das die nicht mal mehr Zähne ins Maul haben.

Nun kommst du und willst diese im Hintern Träten weil sie auf der Faulen haut Hocken und angeblich NULL BOCK haben. 
KLASSE ! Alle Achtung !


----------



## Terence Skill (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

das mitm krankenhaus ist schon lange vom tisch^^ die arge muss jetzt bis zu 4 jahren nach einer solchen kürzung das geld nachzahlen.
natürlich wird heute da nichts mehr gekürzt. die sätze zu senken wäre vollkommener blödsinn. jeder der das will, sollte mal mit dem geld was die haben zurechtkommen.
das problem sind die niedrigen löhne... und von wegen aufstocken auf 1300€ und so weiter^^
Aufgestockt bekommst du nur das Geld, was dir bis zum maximalen Hartz Satz fehlt! 
Also um die 750€^^ Mit 850 € Netto ist schonmal nix mehr mit aufstocken!
Und das es so geworden ist wie es ist ist die Schuld des Staates. In dem Moment wo der Staat es möglich macht tausende zeitarbeiterbuden aufzumachen nehmen sie die extrem sinkenden löhne durch den wettbewerb dieser firmen voll in kauf. Ausserdem ist es ein absolutes armutszeugnis für ein "Arbeitsamt" tausende Euros als Prämien auszuloten dafür das andere IHRE arbeit machen.
Sowas gehört abgeschafft. Zeitarbeit und die tausenden schwarzen schaafe unter den privaten arbeitsvermittlern müssen abgeschafft werden.
Die einzige Zeitarbeitsfirma müsste das Arbeitsamt sein! Das würde Milliarden in die Kassen spülen.


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da kannste mal sehen, wie eingegrenzt dein Sichtfeld ist. Du zerfließt ja in Selbstmitleid, welches ich nicht teilen kann! Depressionen, Angstzustände, setzt dich auf den Arsch und mach was aus deinem Leben und mach nicht andere für deine unzufriedenheit verantwortlich. Ein Anfang wäre schonmal ein Rechtschreib Kurs zu belegen, den wenn so deine Bewerbungen aussehen, würde ich dich auch nicht einstellen.
Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und wenn einige keine Zähne mehr im Maul haben, liegt das vermutlich daran, das Zähne putzen nicht gerade zur Tageordnung gehört. 

Mir braucht hier keiner vorheulen wie schlecht das doch alles ist, was erwartest du denn? Das die Arge kommt, dir 2500€ jeden Monat überweißt und dir 100 Top-jobs jeden Monat bereitstellt, das du dir einen aussuchen kannst, was glaubst du denn wo wir sind, in Schlaraffia!?!

Meinste ich habe diese ganzen Zuzahlungen nicht, muß auch jeden Monat rechnen und umschichten um klar zu kommen, jede Erhöhung trifft mich wie ein Vorschlaghammen, soll ich auch jetzt Depressionen kriegen, weil kein Ende in Sicht ist und ich manchmal nicht mehr weiß wie ich das alles bezahlen soll? Bin auch nicht in der Lage meinen Kindern alles zu kaufen und die können auch nicht in jeden Verein rein, weil ich es nicht bezahlen kann, aber wenn ich es für gut notwendig halte das es gut für die Zwerge ist, kratze ich es irgendwie anders zusammen. Meine Frau kauft viel Kinderkleidung gebraucht bei Ebay, weil wir nicht in der Lage sind jeden Monat die Kinder neu einzukleiden, aber dafür werden auch die anderen wieder dort verkauft. Wohlgemerkt bin ich Beamter und verdiene nicht mal schlecht.

Und ja, viele gehören in den Arsch getreten und wenn nötig würde ich die zur Arbeit prügel. Und wer ein Rückenleiden hat (Beispiel), ist ja nicht gleich lebenslang Bettlägerich, es gibt auch genug Jobs die man ohne Rücken ausüben kann. Im großen Notfall kann man sich auch Selbständig machen, wofür von verschiedenen Institutionen sehr gute Pogramme und Unterstützung gibt, auch finanziell. 

Aber ich merke schon, das das hier nichts bingt, bade lieber in Selbstmitleid und schimpfe weiter auf den Staat, der Schuld daran ist, das deine Schulbildung schlecht ist, das du keine Ausbildung hast, schlechte Rechtschreibung hast und gerade in Depressionen zerfällst, das die dir nicht das nötige Geld überweisen, das du sorgenlos Leben kannst und eigentlich nur für dich da sind, damit du Glücklich bist.

ich gebe dir mal ein Tipp: gehe Arbeiten oder bilde dich evt. erstmal fort, dann lösen sich auch viele Prob. von allein!
So und damit bin ich raus aus der Diskussion, denke habe mein Standpunkt klar und deutlich dargestellt und habe auch nichts mehr zu diesem Thema zu sagen und evt. sollteste du dich auch mal fragen ob es dich weiter bringt, hier im Forum herum zu hängen oder lieber mal anzufangen bildungstechnisch und beruflich an sich zu arbeiten.

Bin raus

gruß


----------



## Terence Skill (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich hoffe jetzt mal das du nicht mich meintest, maschine^^ die h4 sätze sind schon ziemlich niedrig... ich hab allein ca. 1000€ monatlich an fixkosten (miete inkl.) mit dem h4 satz würde ich keine 3 tage hinkommen.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Maschine311

Ich denke du meinst MICH und da Gehst du zu Weit weil du nur LOS SCHREIBST ohne ORDENTLICH ZU LESEN.
ICH bade mit Sicherheit NICHT in Selbstmitleid weil ICH hab mein Arsch schon Lange Hoch Bekommen und Verdine Möglicherweise Mehr wie du aber das ist hier Nebensächlich.
Ich *VERALGEMEINTE DEN ZUSTAND* der H4 Empfänger* nach 5 Jahre H4* aber das du das in dein kopf herein bekommst scheint etwas zu scher für dich zu sein.
Das einzige was ich wil ist das einige WIE DU es endlich Kapieren sollen das man arbeit nicht einfach so findet. Wir sprechen hier NICHT von Traumjobs sondern um einfache drecksarbeit weil nicht mahl das ist mehr zu finden.
*SOGAR PUTZSTELLEN SIND KNAPP !* geschweige normale jobs und nach 5 Jahre suche bekommst nicht mal du mehr den Arsch Hoch. 
Das wette ich mit dir.


> Meine Frau kauft viel Kinderkleidung gebraucht bei Ebay


Klar.
Ob ich nun für die Fetzten Versandkosten Bezahle oder in SH Laden in der Hisigen Stadt gehe ist zimlich das Gleiche und da wenigstens Kann ich sehen was Ich kaufe.


> Mir braucht hier keiner vorheulen wie schlecht das doch alles ist, was erwartest du denn? Das die Arge kommt, dir 2500€ jeden Monat überweißt und dir 100 Top-jobs jeden Monat bereitstellt, das du dir einen aussuchen kannst, was glaubst du denn wo wir sind, in Schlaraffia!?!


 *NIEMAND HAT SOWAS HIER BEHAUPTET !*
Wen du gerne alls WORTERFINDER Spielen Willst mach es aber nicht Hier.
Was die 2500 EURO Monatilch Betrifft da sagte ich, das ICH 2500 EURO Monatlich verdine MIT MIETEINNAHMEN aus RUMÄNIEN grund warum Ich in BRD Lebe und kein H4 Mehr Benötige.
Haste es nun Verstanden oder soll Ich es Noch Grösser schreiben? 


> Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und wenn einige keine Zähne mehr im Maul haben, liegt das vermutlich daran, das Zähne putzen nicht gerade zur Tageordnung gehört.


wie Alt bist du eigentlich?
Von GESUNDE ERNÄHRUNG haste wohl nichts Gehört. Gehörst du auch zu der JUNK FOOD Generation?
Da kannst du noch so fiel Zähne putzen wen du den Fras was du in dir herein Stopfst nur BILLIGE CHEMIE ist.


> ....oder bilde dich evt. erstmal fort, dann lösen sich auch viele Prob. von allein!


Sicher. Und Die FORTBILDUNG ist MÖGLICHERWEISE dnach deine Meinung KOSTENLOS oder man kann es sogar aus HARTZ 4 FINANTIEREN. TREUME WEITER mit der Fortbildung. Gehe zur Arge und Verlange eine FORTBILDUNG / UMSCHULUNG wen du mal ab 40 Bist und dann wirste dein Blaues wunder Erleben.


> So und damit bin ich raus aus der Diskussion, denke habe mein Standpunkt klar und deutlich dargestellt und habe auch nichts mehr zu diesem Thema zu sagen


Sehr gut weil du redest so wie so UMSONST neben den Thema VORBEI weit entfernt von der Realität 


> sollteste du dich auch mal fragen ob es dich weiter bringt, hier im Forum herum zu hängen oder lieber mal anzufangen bildungstechnisch und beruflich an sich zu arbeiten.


ICH habs NICHT NOTWENDIG!
*ICH BIN SELBSTÄNDIG und Habe mein Geld OHNE HARTZ 4*
Besitze du erst mal 70 Mietwohnungen in Rumänien + 2 Mini Hotels mit je 30 Zimmern in den Karpaten (auch Rumänien) und danach kannste mich fragen WARUM ich in den Forums Herum Hocke  Bis dahin................"Einfach mal die Fresse halten" (Zitat Dieter Bohlen)

Noch ein Kleiner Tipp von Mir: - *LESE BEVOR DU WAS SCHREIBST *


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo der Staat es möglich macht tausende zeitarbeiterbuden aufzumachen nehmen sie die extrem sinkenden löhne durch den wettbewerb dieser firmen voll in kauf. Ausserdem ist es ein absolutes armutszeugnis für ein "Arbeitsamt" tausende Euros als Prämien auszuloten dafür das andere IHRE arbeit machen.
> Sowas gehört abgeschafft. Zeitarbeit und die tausenden schwarzen schaafe unter den privaten arbeitsvermittlern müssen abgeschafft werden.
> Die einzige Zeitarbeitsfirma müsste das Arbeitsamt sein! Das würde Milliarden in die Kassen spülen.


Sehr Genau auf den punkt Gebracht! 

Während vor 5 Jahre in der Job Suchmaschine der Arbeitsagentur Tausende Jobs Verzeichnet waren, Heute sind nur noch PROMO LINS zu Zeitarbeit Firmen was von den Kassierten Prämien Leben und von 30% des Vermittelten sein Gehalt.

Die Fahren die FETTEN PORSCHE'S und Vermittelte Geht H4 Zuschuss Betteln weil er nicht mer über die Runden Kommt.
Das ist die Gröste ARBEITSMAFIA was Mitlerweile Existiert. 
Moderner MENSCHENHANDEL und SKLAVEREI


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> muß man sich halt andersweitig umsehen und evt. eine anderer Richtung einschlagen und mal auf Berufe zurückgreifen die man evt. nicht so gerne tut



Ohne Ausbildung in diesen Berufen...



> Genauso kann man sich auch hinsetzen und Schulabschlüsse, Ausbildungen, Studium nachholen.



Ohne Geld für Abendschule, Berufsschule oder Studium...



> auch in Berufen wo ich keine Ausbildung hatte und habe dort gutes Geld verdient



Wann war das? In den letzten 5 bis maximal 10 Jahren? In einer Ostdeutschen Kleinstadt? 
Oder in einer Gegend mit <4% Arbeitslosigkeit zu einer Zeit, als z.B. Firmen Hilfskräfte im Lager angestellt haben, anstatt selbiges auf die Autobahn outzusourcen? Warst du unter 25 oder warst du über 45 Jahre alt?



> Man muß halt auch mal Unannehmlichkeiten in kauf nehmen und auch mal evt. über ein Wohnortwechsel nachdenken



ohne Geld...
ggf. aber mit Partner...



> sowie evt. beim Lohn hinnehmen das man nicht viel besser da steht wie bei H4, aber in erster Linie dient sowas auch als Übergangslösung



Übergangslösung wofür?
Hab ich, nachdem ich 5 Jahre Kaugummiautomaten aufgefüllt und von Bezuschussung gelebt habe, etwa höhere Chancen, einen Job als KFZ-Mechatroniker zu bekommen, als wenn ich 5 Jahre HartzIV bezogen habe?



> Ich kenn jetzt die Vorschriften in der Autoindustrie nicht, aber wenn eine Meisterwerkstatt Azubis hat, reparieren die doch auch ohne Gesellenbrief KFZ, da schaut halt immer der Meister mal drauf, das die rep. ordentlich ausgeführt wird und Zündkerzen, Auspuff, Ölwechsel, kann auch ein guter Hobbyschrauber gefahrenlos machen ohne Gefahr für den Strassenverkehr,solange ein Meister anwesend ist, sollte das gehen, vorraus gesetzt er nimmt das auf seine Kappe im Falle von einem nachweislichen Fehler.



Auszubildende sollten über ihre Bildungseinrichtung versichert sein. Es geht dabei auch nicht darum, dass die Reperatur nicht ordentlich ausgeführt wird -da ist im Zweifelsfall immer der Meister dran, der das ganze abgenommen hat-, sondern dass der Werkstattleiter oder -Eigentümer ggf. persönlich haftet, wenn der Depp von Amateur platt unter der Hebebühne liegt.
Unabhängig davon gibt es aber genau 0 Gründe jemanden ohne Ausbildung einzustellen, wenn man dutzende an Bewerbern mit Ausbildung zur Auswahl hat.



> Jedenfalls ist es sehr einfach jahrelang die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und drauf zu warten, das die Arge mir einen Job sucht.



Genaugenommen ist es fast unmöglich (erhebliche finanzielle Reserven sind nötig), weil dir nach kurzer Zeit niemand mehr irgendwas zahlt, wenn du nicht nachweißt, dass du dich um einen Job bemühst.



> Und Cop, erzähl mir nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe, ich habe zwar nicht jede Gesetzesvorlage im Kopf, aber wer wirklich Arbeiten will, kann dies auch tun,



Gibt es eigentlich auch den "Unsatz des Jahres"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*hüstel*
Ich hab mal ein paar Posts entfernt, die rein gar nichts zum Thema beitrugen. Wenn ihr miteinander quatschen wollt, dann bitte per PM.


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hoffentlich merkst du dir das mal  das forum hier ist voll mit deinen ellenlangen beiträgen, die allzuoft vollkommen am thema vorbei gehen.
aber das ist nätürlich was anderes...


Zum thema  meine schwester arbeitet als friseur, harte arbeit 40h die woche. sie bekommt (je nach umsatz) zwischen 500-550€ netto^^ dafür fährt die chefin nen tollen slk und hat allein in strausberg (ca. 25000 einwohner) 9 oder 10 läden... meine schwester wäre so ein typischer fall für den Aufstocker. Sie hat das allerdings nie in Anspruch genommen, aus scham. 
Im mutterschaftsurlaub hat sie dann mal gesehen was sie vom amt alles bekommen würde und wieviel^^ zum glück weiß sie worauf es ankommt und hat wieder regulär mit ihrer arbeit begonnen. es ist allerdings echt traurig das soetwas geduldet wird, hier in deutschland. und gerade der friseur... das ist noch echtes handwerk echte handarbeit. da muss man was können und kann sich keine fehler erlauben.
da fehlt eindeutig ein mindestlohn.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Zum thema  meine schwester arbeitet als friseur, harte arbeit 40h die woche. sie bekommt (je nach umsatz) zwischen 500-550€ netto^^ dafür fährt die chefin nen tollen slk und hat allein in strausberg (ca. 25000 einwohner) 9 oder 10 läden... meine schwester wäre so ein typischer fall für den Aufstocker. Sie hat das allerdings nie in Anspruch genommen, aus scham.
> Im mutterschaftsurlaub hat sie dann mal gesehen was sie vom amt alles bekommen würde und wieviel^^ zum glück weiß sie worauf es ankommt und hat wieder regulär mit ihrer arbeit begonnen. es ist allerdings echt traurig das soetwas geduldet wird, hier in deutschland. und gerade der friseur... das ist noch echtes handwerk echte handarbeit. da muss man was können und kann sich keine fehler erlauben.
> da fehlt eindeutig ein mindestlohn.


Volle Zustimmung!
Das Gleiche trifft auch bei Floristen zu, nur das diese, bis auf NRW, keinen Tarif haben und auch nicht im gleichen Maße mit Trinkgeld rechnen können wie Frisöre. Und unter Anbetracht solcher Umstände, dass es Untermehmen gibt die ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Dumpinglöhnen und Subventionen vom Staat, welche ja letztendlich der Steuerzahler zahlt, aufbauen, bin ich dafür das eine Lohnuntergrenze eingeführt wird um solches unternehmerischen Schmarotzertum zu unterbinden. 

Und unter Anbetracht solcher Umstände wiegt die diffarmierende Aussage von Mr. Westerwave noch viel schwerwiegender insbesondere wenn er damit um die 1,4 millionen Menschen die Aufstocken müssen über einen Kamm schert und von quasi Hartz4 Schmarotzern redet. 

Das stört mich an dieser Debatte ungemein, dass eben der Eindruck erweckt wird, dass das Gros der Harz4 Empfänger so tickt. Wenn man bei anderen Themen mit der gleichen Logik herangehen würde, dann müsste man auch die Gruppe der Manager unter Generalverdacht stellen Steuergelder zu hinterziehen, nur weil Einige das gemacht hatten.

MfG


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das stört mich an dieser Debatte ungemein, dass eben der Eindruck erweckt wird, dass das Gros der Harz4 Empfänger so tickt. Wenn man bei anderen Themen mit der gleichen Logik herangehen würde, dann müsste man auch die Gruppe der Manager unter Generalverdacht stellen Steuergelder zu hinterziehen, nur weil Einige das gemacht hatten.
> MfG


Darauf wurde bis jetzt schon "X" Mahl Hingewiesen, das man diese Krankhafte Veralgemeinung Unterläst. Leider Umsonst.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Darauf wurde bis jetzt schon "X" Mahl Hingewiesen, das man diese Krankhafte Veralgemeinung Unterläst. Leider Umsonst.


Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn das selbst Leitfiguren aus der Politik nicht unterlassen.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Will die FDP nicht die Regelsätze senken, damit der Unterschied zu der arbeitenden Bevölkerung wieder größer wird?


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Will die FDP nicht die Regelsätze senken, damit der Unterschied zu der arbeitenden Bevölkerung wieder größer wird?


sollen die das nur ruig machen aber wen dann anstat Vermittelbare Arbeitskräfte nur noch gesundheitlich kapute Dauerwracks haben was auf lebenszeit nicht mehr vermittelbar sind, die krankenkassen ans limit strapatzieren sollen die sich dann nicht wundern.

Bei den jetzigen Beträge hat man etwa 1,5 bis max, 2 EURO Pro tag zu Leben.
senken die weiter, sind es dan höchstens 1 bis max. 1,5 euro Pro tag.

Weitere zuzahlungen wie Gesunsheitliche sachen, fahrkosten, usw. sind dann Ausgeschlossen und was die ernährung betrifft ist da auch alles passe, eine gesunde ernährung, körperpflege usw. ist entgültig passe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es sind knapp über 11 Euro am Tag, die ein Hartzer hat. 
Davon bezahlt er Strom, Telefon, Nahrung, Kleidung, Weihnachtsgeschenke und die neue Waschmaschine. 
Und wenn noch was über ist, dann für den Porsche in der Garage.


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja. 1,5 Pro Mahl x 3 + haushaltspflege = 11 EURO und das nurr Billiger MICROVELLEN FRAAS.
Vitaminen, Naturprodugte, Kanste Knicken.
Wo ist der Rest?
Wo sind die Fahrkosten (Arge Verschenkt keine Fahräder), wo ist die Verpackung Zuzahlung beierzneimitteln, Artzt Zuzahlungen, Nicht verschreibungspflichtige Erzneimitteln usw. was man im Leben Notwendig hat?


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ausserdem musst du in einer bude wohnen in der die kaltmiete zwischen 4-5 euro liegt. je nach mietspiegel. was sonst über diese kaltmiete geht musst du auch selber tragen. und größer als 50qm bei einer einzelperson darf die wohl auch nich sein^^ wenn ich mir das bei uns hier angucke ist klar das du bei 200-250€ kaltmiete anfangen solltest russisch zu lernen  denn das werden deine nächsten nachbarn werden, im plattenbau-ghetto


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und Dazu werde ich nun BEWEISE LIEFERN so das Die was Denken das HARTZ 4 zuckerschlecken ist, sollen etwas wieder auf den Tepich Kommen.
in den angehängten SCANN, ist zu Sehen ein Infoblatt der ARGE DUISBURG mit welche WOHNRECHTE man hat und bis zu welche Mietpreise.

*(SIEHE SCANN)*

Bei den Aktuellen Mietspiegell ist das Vollkommen UNREALISTISCH und von der Realität Weit entfernt. Um eine Wohnung zu Finden bei den im Scann Angegebenen preise, muss man entweder glück haben vergleichbar mit ein 6er im Lotto oder ein SAUSTAHL mieten und dadrinn wohnen.

Abgesehen davon muss ein VORMIETVORSCHLAG vom Vermieter Ausgefült werden und dieser muss von der ARGE Genehmigt werden. Bei der Geschwindigkeit mit was die Arbeiten ist eine Wohnung schon Längst FUTSCH.

Bitte auch nicht Vergessen das Dank Medien und MIETNOMADEN BERICHTE was Extrem PHANTASIEVOLL Hochgeschaukelt werden, werden H4 Empfänger im Gleichen Topf mit MIETNOMADEN Gestekt, Eine Unmöglich DISKRIMINIERENDE Angelegenheit weil sobald man auf H4 Ist und dazu noch ein Sufa Eintrag hat (was 99,9% der H4 Empfänger haben) ist es AUSGESCHLOSSEN eine Wohnung zu Bekommen. 

*Wurde mal Gespannt sein, bei eine H4 Senkung, wie Fiele OBDACHLOSE noch Hinzu kommen wurden bei den Bereitz Existierenden?*

Den Wisch der Arge habe Ich weil Gerade JETZT ein Bekannter bei mir Ist, FAST AM HEULEN weil er auf H4 ist, War heute bei der Arge, Hat den Wisch in der Hand Gedruckt Bekommen und weis nicht mehr Weiter.
Nun will Ich ihn Helfen da ich reichlich Connections dazu habe das der Man eine Wohnung Bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wo wir dann aber wieder bei den Mieten angekommen sind.
Sie sind meiner Meinung nach zu hoch, egal wo man guckt.
Für eine normale 3 Zimmer Wohnung 600€ Kaltmiete ist schon happig.


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Logisch.

Wen du nun den realen Mietspiegel vergleichst mit den PHANTASIE Genehmigungen der Arge was Pauschalisierterweise Verallgemeint Festgelegt sind Bundesweit aus den scann, merkste was da loß ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon muss ein VORMIETVORSCHLAG vom Vermieter Ausgefült werden und dieser muss von der ARGE Genehmigt werden. Bei der Geschwindigkeit mit was die Arbeiten ist eine Wohnung schon Längst FUTSCH.



Die Geschwindigkeit macht da noch nichtmal den Unterschied, ggf. kriegst du die Wohnung schon allein wegen der Bürokratie nicht - selbst wenn es zeitlich passen würde. (siehe z.B. auch Studenten und andere von Vermietern ungern gesehene Kundschaft)




> Den Wisch der Arge habe...



Sagt mal, seh ich das richtig?
"!!" als Satzschlusszeichen in einem offiziellen Amtsvordruck 





EinarN schrieb:


> Wen du nun den realen Mietspiegel vergleichst mit den PHANTASIE Genehmigungen der Arge was Pauschalisierterweise Verallgemeint Festgelegt sind Bundesweit aus den scann, merkste was da loß ist.



Die Mietkosten werden afaik lokal festgelegt, nur die m²-Zahlen gelten bundesweit. Bei der Berechnung können die einzelnen Ämter dann selbst pfuschen. (und der Vordruck scheint mir ein weiteres Beispiel für einen zu niedrigen Satz zu sein. Wir haben zwei Monate nach unserer Wohnung gesucht, um etwas brauch- und bezahlbares zu bekommen. Damit würden wir ~drauf passen - aber mit 50m² 2-Zimmerwohnung, nicht 60m² wie vorgesehen und erst recht nicht 3-Zimmer. Ich kann mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass Duisburg wesentlich billiger als Kiel ist)


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seh ich das richtig?
> "!!" als Satzschlusszeichen in einem offiziellen Amtsvordruck


Ja, du siehst richtig





> Ich kann mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass Duisburg wesentlich billiger als Kiel ist)


Was Mietpreise in Duisburg Betrifft, reich ein Blick HIER


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die die heute nach billigeren Arbeitnehmern schreihen (FDP) , sind doch die auf der Steuer-CD.
Was heist den heut arbeiten , Jopcenter -1 Eurojopper-Teilzeitfirma-Lohndumping-modernes Sklaventum. In Wirklichkeit gehen heut die Leute arbeiten UND stellen sich bei der Arge an , weil der Verdienst/Lohn unter den Sätzen der Arge liegt !
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob Mittelstand , Konzern oder Gemeinde . Alle holen sich Minijopper , 1 Eurojopper und lassen sich die Löhne auch noch von der Arge bezuschussen !
Der Staat bezahlt heut die Armut in Deutschland . Die Arbeitgeber stecken sich und Ihren Managern Millionen an Gehältern und Boni in die Tasche.

Was muss man machen um nicht auf zufallen , man hetzt die Arbeiter gegeneinander um von sich abzulenken.
Die FDP ist doch der Klüngel von Managern , Ärzten , Mittelstand , also alles Selbständige die noch billiger Arzthelferinnen , Arbeiter und Teilzeitkräfte wollen.

Was wir hier brauchen ist eine NEUE RAF , solche Typen wie Hund , Westerwelle ,Schröder gehören einfach mal weg.
Ein paar Tage als Geisel gibt dem Rest zu denken. Sorry hart aber herzlich gemeint.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Staat bezahlt heut die Armut in Deutschland und dafür sind die SELBER SCHULD.
Die Hätten es so sein lassen wie es war und nicht den Peter HARTZ (BRASILIANISCHER PUFFGÄNGER) sein Projekt Verwirklichen.

Nun............. "Maulhalten, A***h Lecken" und sich den dreck Selbst Auslöffeln.


----------



## DOTL (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



TRON schrieb:


> Was wir hier brauchen ist eine NEUE RAF , solche Typen wie Hund , Westerwelle ,Schröder gehören einfach mal weg.
> Ein paar Tage als Geisel gibt dem Rest zu denken. Sorry hart aber herzlich gemeint.


 
Sorry, aber solche Kommentare sind schlichtweg nicht tragbar. Weder hier noch in einer anderen Unterhaltung.
Insofern bitte ich eindringlich um einen angemesseneren Tonfall!

Achtet bei eurer Argumentation auf eine objektive Darstellung.


----------



## Cop (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

so, nur mal so zur Info, werde in 3 Wochen anfangen wieder Richtig als Angestellter (Netzwerkadmin, Vertrag Heute unterschrieben!) zu Arbeiten, also Goodbye H4 !
Zur Feier des Tages ist heute das Letzte große was ich mir von der H4 Kohle gegönnt habe gekommen!Samsung PS-50B430 | Preisvergleich, Test, Preis, Vergleich und Kaufen
Danke an alle, die durch ihre Steuer mir dieses ermöglicht haben !


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Cop

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

gratz und viel glück...


----------



## Cop (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Danke

freu mich voll, haben sich die fortbildung (MCSE+S) und die beiden Praktika dann doch wohl gelohnt.
Kohle geht auch, werde anfangs bei 1700 Netto liegen, das reicht erstmal!

Bin dennoch der meinung, das H4 bei erwachsenen um etwa 50€ Monat und bei Kinder um das volle ( also ausbezahlung ) des Kindergeldes angehoben werden sollte !


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wieso soll es angehoben werden? Hartz IV bedeutet nur eine "Grundsicherung" zur Überbrückung der Arbeitslosigkeit und nicht "Arbeitslosengehalt". 

Schlimm für die Menschen, die *nicht *Selbstverschuldet hineingeraten sind, aber noch schlimmer für den Steuerzahler, der andere durchfüttern muss, weil sie es sich hier bequem machen. 

Gerade niedrige Löhne reizen einen umso mehr nachzudenken, ob sich arbeit überhaupt lohnt. Es ist schon eine Schande, das es soweit kommen kann, das Menschen darüber nachdenken können.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Warum diese Angehoben werden soll?
Lese mal die Argumentationen auf den Vorigen Seiten.
das geht los bei Wohnungsuche, örperpflege, Zuzahlungen bei ärzte und Medikamten, Zahlungen von nicht Verschreibungspflichtige Medikamenten usw.
Eine GRUNDSICHERUNG bedeutet nicht nur LEBENSMITTEL + Dach ober den Kopf und mit den jezgen geld ist so was Unmöglich, besonders was kinder Betrifft.
Da in diesen Fahl die Arbeislosenquote steigt ist klar weil dann werden es mehr arbeitverweigerer geben wegen den biliglöhne und wen das passiert werden auch diese Rotzfirmen Wach werden wen sie merken das sie plötzlich keine Mitarbeiter mehr haben und werden von aleine entweder die Gehäter Steigen oder einfach Pleite gehen.

Wen diese tour wie jetzt weiter Abgezogen wird, so wie H4 Gesunken wird, Sinken weiter auch die Gehälter und bei ein Gewissen Punkt Macht jeder nur noch 1 EURO Job, egal ob er dazu per Gesetz Verdonnert wird oder ein Arbeitsvertrag hat und was dann?
Lebt die gesamte Nation auf H4 zuschusse?


----------



## Cop (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wieso soll es angehoben werden? Hartz IV bedeutet nur eine "Grundsicherung" zur Überbrückung der Arbeitslosigkeit und nicht "Arbeitslosengehalt".
> 
> Schlimm für die Menschen, die *nicht *Selbstverschuldet hineingeraten sind, aber noch schlimmer für den Steuerzahler, der andere durchfüttern muss, weil sie es sich hier bequem machen.
> 
> Gerade niedrige Löhne reizen einen umso mehr nachzudenken, ob sich arbeit überhaupt lohnt. Es ist schon eine Schande, das es soweit kommen kann, das Menschen darüber nachdenken können.



Genau, Grundsicherung, nur das diese Sätze (wenn auch willkürlich ) vor mehr als 5 jahren berechnet wurden, und sich die Preise und Kosten eher nach Oben Orientieren in den Letzten 5 Jahren.
Und das H4 Kinder kein Kindergeld bekommen, ist ein frechheit, und widerspricht meiner meinung nach den gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz!

Und da in den kommenden jahren noch mehr Menschen unverschuldet in H4 rutschen werden, wird es in einigen wenigen jahren zu Sozialen unruhen kommen, und glaube mir, das möchtest du nicht!

Und zu deiner einstellung zu den Löhnen, nein es ist so das die Menschen darüber nachdenken sollten, ob sie von H4 leben, oder für Sklavenlöhne ( meist in Firmen von Millionären) schuften, ohne aussicht auf besserung. Und genau das wird gerade von der Arbeitgeberpartei FDP gerfördert!
aber wenn du mal aus der Schule bist, und nicht mehr bei Papi Wohnst, und du trotzs Ausbildung dann einen Lohn in Höhe von H4 bekommst, der dann weil ja alle nach H4 senkung schrieen sicher unter 5€ sein wird,wirst du auch anfangen nachzudenken.


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Genau, Grundsicherung, nur das diese Sätze (wenn auch willkürlich ) vor mehr als 5 jahren berechnet wurden, und sich die Preise und Kosten eher nach Oben Orientieren in den Letzten 5 Jahren.
> Und das H4 Kinder kein Kindergeld bekommen, ist ein frechheit, und widerspricht meiner meinung nach den gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz!


Jein. Man könnte auch einfach argumentieren, dass das Kindergeld schon mit dem H4-Satz für Kinder verrechnet ist. Natürlich ist aber klar, dass H4 gerade für Alleinerziehende und deren Kinder idR Armut bedeutet und das so eigentlich nicht sein kann, weil das eben die Chancen der Kinder beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Cop (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja sind immo ca. 60€ H4 + Kindergeld fürs Kind.

und Kinder von Reichen Leuten bekommen das volle Kindergeld.

in der mittelschicht ist Kindergeld als voller zusatz OK, ebenso sollte es bei H4 sein, aber bei Reichen die über einem bestimmten steuersatz sind, die sollten es nicht bekommen !

sehr gerecht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Jein. Man könnte auch einfach argumentieren, dass das Kindergeld schon mit dem *HIV*-Satz für Kinder verrechnet ist. Natürlich ist aber klar, dass *HIV *gerade für Alleinerziehende und deren Kinder idR Armut bedeutet und das so eigentlich nicht sein kann, weil das eben die Chancen der Kinder beeinträchtigt.


 
Klingt ein wenig nach Aids und nicht nach Hartz 4.   



Cop schrieb:


> ja sind immo ca. 60€ H4 + Kindergeld fürs Kind.
> 
> und Kinder von Reichen Leuten bekommen das volle Kindergeld.
> 
> ...


 
Das Kindergeld bekommen aber alle, du kannst es den reichen nicht abziehen, das wäre verfassungswidrig.
Du musst eine Möglichkeit finden, dass es Hartzer auf voll bekommen können, aber solange das als Einkommen angesehen wird, ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .....aber solange das als Einkommen angesehen wird, ist das nicht möglich.


Und Seit wann hat ein Kind ein Einkommen?
Ist das nicht Verfassungswidrig KINDERGEKLD als EINKOMMEN an zu Sehen?
Ist das Kindergeld ein EINKOMMEN, bedeutet das, Das Kind Arbeitet und Kinderarbeit ist Verboten ! 

Da wird man nach Strich und Faden VERARSCHT !


----------



## flosse69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ist definitiv zu hoch.Hätte ich was zu sagen würde nur Miete und Strom bezahlt,aber das nur an den Vermieter und an den Stromanbieter.Zum leben gibt es Gutscheine mit denen nur Lebensmittel bezogen werden können.Wenn ich immer am Aldi vorbeikomme und das sehe, 10-20 Mann Bierbüchse und Schnapsflasche in der Hand dann geht mir einfach nur die Hutschnur hoch.Wer über Jahre zum teil über 10 keine Arbeit hat ist für mich einfach zu faul zu Arbeiten

mfg


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> ja sind immo ca. 60€ H4 + Kindergeld fürs Kind.
> 
> und Kinder von Reichen Leuten bekommen das volle Kindergeld.
> 
> ...


Wer reiche Eltern hat, der hat halt Glück gehabt, so einfach ist das. Und was spricht dagegen das Kidnergeld mit dem H4 Satz zu verrechnen, letztendlich ist doch nur wichtig, wie viel ankommt. Würde man Kindergeld zahlen, würde doch nur der H4-Satz gekürzt, weil es ja noch Kindergeld gäbe.
Die Situation von H4-Beziehern und Nichtbeziehern ist aber eh nicht vergleichbar, schließlich kriegen letztere außer dem Kindergeld ja garnichts für ihre Kinder.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig nach Aids und nicht nach Hartz 4.


Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir das ganze auch auf, hab mal H4 draus gemacht.




> Das Kindergeld bekommen aber alle, du kannst es den reichen nicht abziehen, das wäre verfassungswidrig.
> Du musst eine Möglichkeit finden, dass es Hartzer auf voll bekommen können, aber solange das als Einkommen angesehen wird, ist das nicht möglich.


Einfach den Kindersatz etwas realitätsgerechter berechnen und das Kindergeld weiterhin weglassen.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



flosse69 schrieb:


> I.Zum leben gibt es Gutscheine mit denen nur Lebensmittel bezogen werden können.


Ansonsten braucht man nichts Mehr?

H4 soll NACKT Herumlaufen
H4 soll sich NICHT MEHR WASCHEN
H4 soll NICHT MEHR KRANK werden
H4 soll seine wohnung nicht reinigen, muss in dreck erstiken.
H4 soll keine klamotten waschen, 
H4 soll seine kinder mit verschissene pampers am hintern herum laufen lassen
H4 soll kein iNet u. Tel. haben = NULL BEWERBUNGEN = NULL ARBEITSUCHE
H4 soll überall NUR LAUFEN (öfetliche Verkehrsmittel VERBOT)

Ist das deine Vorstellung? 
Auf welchen Planet lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Und Seit wann hat ein Kind ein Einkommen?
> Ist das nicht Verfassungswidrig KINDERGEKLD als EINKOMMEN an zu Sehen?
> Ist das Kindergeld ein EINKOMMEN, bedeutet das, Das Kind Arbeitet und Kinderarbeit ist Verboten !
> 
> Da wird man nach Strich und Faden VERARSCHT !


 
Das Einkommen haben die Eltern, sie bekommen das Kindergeld und das wird eben als zusätzliches Einkommen gewertet.
Ist nicht anders als wenn das Kind jetzt einen Ferienjob annimmt um sich eine Gitarre oder so kaufen zu können.
Auch das wird als zusätzliches Einkommen gewertet und angerechnet.


----------



## flosse69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Weil Sie alles bekommen geht es ihnen ja zu gut, warum Arbeit suchen.ich war selber 2 mal Arbeitslos allerdings noch nie H4.Ich hab es beide mal innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit geschafft in Arbeit zu kommen.Wer sich richtig kümmert findet auch was.Das ist meine Meinung und da bringt mich auch keiner davon ab,das mag hart klingen ist aber so.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



flosse69 schrieb:


> Weil Sie alles bekommen geht es ihnen ja zu gut, warum Arbeit suchen.ich war selber 2 mal Arbeitslos allerdings noch nie H4.Ich hab es beide mal innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit geschafft in Arbeit zu kommen.Wer sich richtig kümmert findet auch was.Das ist meine Meinung und da bringt mich auch keiner davon ab,das mag hart klingen ist aber so.
> 
> mfg


Und was ist mit den Menschen die ü40/50 sind? Die bekommen nachweislich kaum noch Arbeitsplätze obwohl sie es versuchen.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die müssen halt die Jobs annehmen, die keiner mehr haben will, weil zu gering bezahlt.
Das wirkt sich natürlich dann auf die Rente aus, sie bekommen weniger, was wiederum von Vorteil für den Staat ist, daher bemüht er sich ja auch daraum, dass die älteren Arbeitnehmer möglichst Geringverdiener werden.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



flosse69 schrieb:


> Weil Sie alles bekommen geht es ihnen ja zu gut, warum Arbeit suchen.ich war selber 2 mal Arbeitslos allerdings noch nie H4.Ich hab es beide mal innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit geschafft in Arbeit zu kommen.Wer sich richtig kümmert findet auch was.Das ist meine Meinung und da bringt mich auch keiner davon ab,das mag hart klingen ist aber so.
> mfg


Aber nicht alle sind wie DU.
Du kannst nicht 4 Millionen Menschen nach Deine Schablone Einstuffen und Abrechnen weil nicht alle haben deine Eigenschaften, deine ..... "Konstelation".

Ich war 8 Jahre Rechts Rann und Hab den Absprung Direkt in der Selbständigkeit geschaft durch eine Gewisse Auslands- Konstellation, bin bei den Punkt das Ich zu 90% nur zuhause Sitze am Faulen A***h und Verdine Trotzdem Mindestens 2500 - 2700 EURO Moatlich, dabei fählt mir die Decke auf den Kopf vor Langeweile genau wie bei ein H4 Empfänger.

Trotzdem Verutrteile nicht 4 Millionen H4 Empfänger nach meine Schablone sondern versuche zu Helfen wo Ich nur kann.

Zum Beispiel wen ich etwa Übrig habe, Bevor ich es alls GEIZHALS bei ebay Einstelle und GIERIG mich sogar für 1 EURO Freue wie andere, da lieber gebe ich eine Anonce in der lockalzeitung und VERSCHENKE es an H4 Empfänger. Bei der Abholung will Ich aber sein PA und Bewilligungbescheid Sehen das er Tatsächlich H4 Empfänger ist und kein Trodler.

Dabei füle ich mich wesentlich Besser und weis das Ich damit jemanden was notbedürftig ist, eine noch so kleine Freude machte.

was Ich z.B. Momentan habe, sind über 200 Stofftiere da meine Tochter teils Ihre Sammlung Auflöst. Alle gehen an Kindern von H4 Empfänger.

Die haben es Dringender Notwendig alls Irgendwelcher Trodell Händler weil Diese unschuldige Kinder haben EIN RECHT zu SPIELEN, Glücklich zu Sein und ein Recht auf ein wenig freude. Die haben keine Schuld das Ihre Eltern im Leben Versagt haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die müssen halt die Jobs annehmen, die keiner mehr haben will, weil zu gering bezahlt.
> Das wirkt sich natürlich dann auf die Rente aus, sie bekommen weniger, was wiederum von Vorteil für den Staat ist, daher bemüht er sich ja auch daraum, dass die älteren Arbeitnehmer möglichst Geringverdiener werden.


Klar. Dabei abeiten bis 65 und Hoffen das Er wie Möglich Schnell den löffel abgibt und die Radishien von Unten Betrachtet so das die rente in der Kasse Bleibt.


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Menschen die ü40/50 sind? Die bekommen nachweislich kaum noch Arbeitsplätze obwohl sie es versuchen.
> 
> MfG


Naja, es kam ja schonmal jemand auf die Idee mit dem sozialverträglichen Frühableben


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Naja, es kam ja schonmal jemand auf die Idee mit dem sozialverträglichen Frühableben


Lol, zum Wohle der Gesellschaft... das würde dann auch das Demographieproblem lösen. Also unter solchen Umständen bin ich nicht besonders heiß darauf älter zu werden. 

In andere Ländern klappt jedenfalls die Integration von älteren Arbeitnehmern wesentlich besser.

MfG


----------



## Sash (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

weiß nicht ob das so lustig ist, wenn der jobvermittler zum 50j sagt, schonmal an selbstmord gedacht? stellen sie sich doch morgen einfach der bahn vor...


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wohl eher nicht aber sarkastisch gesehen würde dann wohl die Warteschlange beim Arbeitsamt auf den Bahnhof verlegt werden müssen.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dann guck dir mal "up in the air" an.


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bitte nicht zum Bahnhof, da gibt es dann nur wieder jede Menge Verspätungen und traumatisierte Fahrer.

Das hatte eigentlich aber eh nichts mit Selbstmord zu tun, da ging es eigentlich um Gesundheitspolitik und welche Leistungen noch finazierbar sind. War übrigens wohl auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## TRON (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also mein Vater hat 33 Jahre am Stück gearbeitet , hatte 2600 Brutto das waren 1900 Netto. Ist jetzt chronisch Krank HWL ,LWL , Diabetes. So nun bekam er 1 Jahr ALG1 1300 , danach ALG2 359.
Warum , weil der Rententräger, die KK und das LVA ihm mit immer neuen Gutachtern und Kuren auf den Pelz rücken und keiner will ihm die EU -Rente geben , obwohl er schon 3 Jahre krank ist und sich faktisch nicht bewegen kann.
Wir hier sind alle dafür das Ihm ALG2 gekürzt wird , dann hat er keine Kohle um sich ne Knarre oder Schlaftabletten zu holen.
Und nen Pförtnerposten in Nachtschicht im Sitzen für nen tausnder hätte viele gerne.


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> so, nur mal so zur Info, werde in 3 Wochen anfangen wieder Richtig als Angestellter (Netzwerkadmin, Vertrag Heute unterschrieben!) zu Arbeiten, also Goodbye H4 !



Ich bin verwirrt. Laut diesem Beitrag von Dir arbeitest Du doch laengst wieder ... ?



Cop schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages ist heute das Letzte große was ich mir von der H4 Kohle gegönnt habe gekommen!Samsung PS-50B430 | Preisvergleich, Test, Preis, Vergleich und Kaufen



Ich hoffe, das war nicht ernst gemeint (bin mir da aber nicht sicher). Weil Du sonst naemlich ein Paradebeispiel fuer die Kategorie Transferleistungsempfaenger bist, von der in diesem Thread -auch von Dir- gebetsmuehlenartig behauptet wird, es gaebe sie gar nicht.



Cop schrieb:


> freu mich voll, haben sich die fortbildung (MCSE+S) und die beiden Praktika dann doch wohl gelohnt.



Powered by Abgaben- und Steuerzahler, nehme ich jetzt mal ganz stark an?



Cop schrieb:


> Kohle geht auch, werde anfangs bei 1700 Netto liegen, das reicht erstmal!



€1.700,- netto reichen "erstmal" aus. Ich bin ganz hin- und hergerissen, was mich an Dir mehr beeindruckt - Deine Bescheidenheit oder Deine Sparsamkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Laut diesem Beitrag von Dir arbeitest Du doch laengst wieder ... ?


 
Tja, ich arbeite nebenbei noch als Gott und habe trotzem Zeit für einen Zweitjob.  

Ich bekomme auch demnächst Leistungen vom Staat und freue mich darauf. 
Dir dafür einen schönen Dank, dass du das eingezahlt hast, was ich bekommen.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> In andere Ländern klappt jedenfalls die Integration von älteren Arbeitnehmern wesentlich besser.
> MfG


Sicher. In andere Länder existiert auch nicht die Deutsche Menthalität: " *BIST DU 40, BIST DU NICHT MEHR ZU GEBRAUCHEN*" sondern im Gegenteil.
In Andere Ländern wird die Ernsthaftigkeit und zuverlässigkeit eines erwachsenen 40er Geschäzt weil bei den kann man sich verlassen das er pünklich am Arbeitsplatz erscheint und nicht Anruft das er Verpennt hat weil er die Gesammte nacht mit seine Freundin Aktiv im Schlafzimmer Verbracht hat und auch nicht das Gesammte Wochenende Gröllend in der Disco und Montag mit ein Brüllschädel + Verspätung herummotzend am Arbeitsplatz Erscheint dabei so müde und unkonzentriet ist das er umkippt 

Es ist Verdammt traurig, das Hier eine Derartige Negative Menthalität Herscht. Da Ich 47 bin, Kann ich ein Lied davon Singen.

Wie Ich 40er Grenze Ereichte, mich damals irgendwo beworben habe, Kam die Bewerbungmappe postwendend zurück und in der Absage stand:
*LEIDER PASSEN SIE NICHT MEHR IN UNSEREN JUNGEN TEAM!*
So was ist einfach nur zum


----------



## Cop (22. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Die haben keine Schuld das Ihre Eltern im Leben Versagt haben.




also irgendwie widersprichst du dir, entweder können nicht alle was für H4, oder sie sind alle versager?



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Laut diesem Beitrag von Dir arbeitest Du doch laengst wieder ... ?




kennst du das Zauberwort "Praktikum" welches jetzt in einen Festvertrag geändert wurde !

und ja, den TV Samsung PS50B430 habe ich mir gerade gekauft, ist aber erlichgesagt von einer Prämie die ich vom jetzigen Arbeitgeber bekommen habe, fürs unbezahlte Praktikum. (war wohl zufrieden)
Kohle gabs Bar auf die Kralle, und zwar nach vertragzunterschrift, weil da war ich kein H4ler mehr ! (Rechtlich gesehen)!
er hatte mich 6 Monate umsonnst, und ich habe voll gearbeitet, und mich vom ersten Tag auch voll Integriert und mich nicht als Prktikannt ausgeruht, dafür gabs 3000€ Cash auf die Kralle !

Und ja, aber für die weiterbildung musste ich mehr als nur monatelang betteln bei der ARGE!


----------



## EinarN (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> also irgendwie widersprichst du dir, entweder können nicht alle was für H4, oder sie sind alle versager?


Ich weis das ich eine DÄMLICHE Deutsche schrift habe aber die pahr zeilen kanste wohl lesen, oder?

Ich sagte,  *EIN KIND* (ein Kind kann auch 3 Jahre Jung Sein und sich noch in den Pampers Kacken) *ist nicht schuldig* für *das versagen der Eltern* egal in welche form dieses Versagen zur Stande kommt bzw. zur stande gekommen ist, egal ob selbst schuld oder von aussen beeinflüsst!
Was Verstehst Du ?

Was hier dieses H4 Geblubere betrifft, genau das ist der Springende punkt weil es ist die rede um anhebung des H4 genau für diese UNSCHULDIGE kinder, dabei Wollt Ihr Diese Kinder BESTRAFEN so wie wen Diese die Verantwortung tragen wurden für den Eltern. 

Genau darum Geht es mir.
In alle diese seiten hier, jeder Diskutiert mit eine unheimliche Rücksichtslosigkeit, Vergisst das diese Leute zu 80% davon Kinder Haben, Kinder Was Hinhalten müssen nur weil die eltern arbeislos sind und der rest des Volkes sind sodermassen HABGIEREIG das Ihr auf diese Unschuldige Kinder was sich nicht auf der Welt Verlangt haben keine Rücksicht nimmt.

*Wen Sich das sozialstaat nennt, dann bin ich priester!*


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*@Cop: * Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> er hatte mich 6 Monate umsonnst, und ich habe voll gearbeitet, und mich vom ersten Tag auch voll Integriert und mich nicht als Prktikannt ausgeruht, dafür gabs 3000€ Cash auf die Kralle !


 
Hast du denn die 3000€ aus ordnungsgemäß versteuert?


----------



## Cop (22. Februar 2010)

ja, mit 19% !



EinarN schrieb:


> *das versagen der Eltern*




ist es dein versagen wenn die Manager deiner Firma die Dividenden über Personalkosten steigern wollen?

die Banker deinem Chef keinen überbrückungskredit geben wollten ?

deine Firma ins Ausland geht?


oder oder oder ?


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> ist es dein versagen wenn die Manager deiner Firma die Dividenden über Personalkosten steigern wollen?
> die Banker deinem Chef keinen überbrückungskredit geben wollten ?
> deine Firma ins Ausland geht?
> oder oder oder ?


Haste auch den Nachvolgenden Text gelesen hinterden roten?

Ich Zitiere mich selber:



> *egal in welche form dieses Versagen zur Stande kommt bzw. zur stande gekommen ist, egal ob selbst schuld oder von aussen beeinflüsst!*



Du kannst davon Ausgehen das ich alle diese Vaktoren Berücksichtige in das was ich schreibe weil ich bin nicht doof.
Natürlich das in den meisten Kündigungsfällen die Arbeitnehmer keine schuld haben aber es gibt auch welche was es selber verbocken grund warum ich auf alle umstände hingewiesen habe.
Du hast dir leider nur das eine herausgepickt aus mein posting.


----------



## Vi77u (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass es schwer ist zu differenzieren. Es gibt Pechvögel, Halbherzige und wirkliche Schmarotzer. Diesen Brei von Arbeitslosen in seine Bestandteile zu zerstetzen, und das noch auf die richtige Art und Weise ist schwierig. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne gibt es doch das lustige, wenn auch immer nur zum eigenen Nutzen genannte: Von nichts kommt nichts. Ergo: Wer nichts einzahlt, also in die Gemeinschaft investiert, der bekommt auch nichts. Ein Sozialstaat kann nur so sozial sein, wie seine Geldspeicher gefüllt sind. Ich sehe in Deutschland ein fettes Minus, ihr auch?! Ich kann auch schwerlich von einem Dienstleister verlangen irgendwas auf pumpt zu machen mit der Garantie, dass meine Gegenleistung vielleicht erbracht wird, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Frei nach dem Motto: Ich, ich und nicht du!

Man sollte vielleicht einmal die Verhältnismäßigkeiten genauer betrachten und auch vielleicht ab und an mal daran denken, dass es gewisse Naturgesetze gibt, die im Gegensatz zu allen Errungenschaften der Zivilisation nicht vergänglich sind.


----------



## Sash (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

naja du siehst ein fettes minus.. aber solange der staat genug hat um es griechenland oder china in den arsch zu blasen sollte auch genug für die eigenen bürger vorhanden sein die keinen job finden weils deutschland geschaft hat viele firmen zu vertreiben oder halt pleite gingen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> weils deutschland geschaft hat viele firmen zu vertreiben oder halt pleite gingen.


Naja, dass schreibe ich eher der Globallisierung zu, als dem deutschen Staat. 

MfG


----------



## Vi77u (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> naja du siehst ein fettes minus.. aber solange der staat genug hat um es griechenland oder china in den arsch zu blasen sollte auch genug für die eigenen bürger vorhanden sein die keinen job finden weils deutschland geschaft hat viele firmen zu vertreiben oder halt pleite gingen.



Voila: Ich, ich und nicht die! Klar, da hast du Recht. Bedenke aber, dass hier unter anderem eine solidarische Verpflichtung mit eingeht. Griechenland und Deutschland sitzen noch in einem Boot: Die EU. Für China hab ich auch kein Verständnis, wie du. Was die Firmen betrifft oder gar die Banken: Da kann ich nur für mich sprechen: Mir wäre es scheiss egal, welche Bank wie den Bach runter geht. Ich bekomm von denen ja auch nicht einfach so einen Kredit von zick Millionen Euro, also darf denen mein Geld, die Steuern, nichts angehen. Kurz um: Auch in der Außenpolitik sollte nach dem Prinzip des Helfens und Geholfen werden argumentiert werden.


----------



## Sash (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

zb bochum, nokia, hätten die sich um die firma gekümmert, denen bei den steuern entgegengekommen, wären hier nicht soviele arbeitslos geworden. opel ist so die einzige firma die mir einfällt wo die für gekämpft haben, und das auch nur weil die wahlen anstanden.


----------



## Cionara (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Sätze abzusenken ist dämlich.
Die Löhne müssen erhöht werden.

Das liegt doch net daran dass die Armen zu viel kriegen sondern daran, dass die andern zu wenig kriegen.

Man sollte auch dazusagen, dass sich so gut wie keiner auf Hartz 4 ausruht.
Alle die ich kenne, die das kriegen suchen durchgehend Jobs aber kriegen nie welche oder wenn dann nur für 6 Monate oder so.

Dass alle denken das sind Faulpelze kommt daher das sofort wenn ein einziger sich drauf ausruht, dass in allen Medien gebracht wird und über die tausenden die nen Job suchen wird geschwiegen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## MomentInTime (23. Februar 2010)

*Debatte über deutschen Sozialstaat: Gleiches Geld für alle*



			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> *Hartz IV, Bafög, Wohn- und Kindergeld - der Sozialstaat hat sich völlig verzettelt.
> Nötig ist jetzt eine radikale Reform der Sicherungssysteme: Deutschland braucht ein
> Grundeinkommen für alle, ohne jede Bedingung.*



_weiterlesen..._



Sehr lesenswerter Artikel zum Thema.
Wenn man sich vergegenwärtigt, dass über die Hälfte der Ausgaben für
Hartz IV für Zuschüsse an Unternehmen draufgehen, die sich erbarmen
Hartz IV-Empfänger einzustellen, erscheint das Bedingungslose
Grundeinkommen als Alternative gar nicht mal so unattraktiv. Einzig die
Reform selbst dürfte ein Problem sein, weil es dafür Politiker bedarf, die
den Schneid haben, große Reformen durchzuführen. Die etablierten
Politiker sind leider nicht von diesem Schlag, wie wir es seit Jahren
beobachten können. Die Debatte um die Umbenennung von Hartz IV, weil
der Begriff mittlerweile so negativ eingefärt ist, spricht da Bände.
Die meisten Befürworter für das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen hat die
Piratenpartei in ihren Reihen, gefolgt von den Grünen und den Linken.
Offiziell ins Wahlprogramm aufgenommen hat jedoch keine Partei bis jetzt
das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen.

Gerade Studenten müssten angesichts der desolaten Hochschulbildung in
Deutschland auf das BGE hoffen, weil das BGE sie dazu befähigen würde,
das Studium in einem angemessenen Zeitraum zu absolvieren, anstatt sie
dem momentanan akademischen Schweinsgalopp auszusetzen.


----------



## Cop (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Grundeinkommen ist schon lange meine meinung, aber dann muss es auch ein zuwanderungsstop geben, weil sonnst stehen uns die leute schlange vor den grenzen, un dann ist es bald nicht mehr finanzierbar.
Grundeinkommen dann ab dem Datum nur für Deutsche mit einem Pass ohne doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, und ab dem Datum in Deutschland geborene, was glaubt ihr wie viele sonnst ihre Familien zusammenführen wollen.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> zb bochum, nokia, hätten die sich um die firma gekümmert, denen bei den steuern entgegengekommen, wären hier nicht soviele arbeitslos geworden. opel ist so die einzige firma die mir einfällt wo die für gekämpft haben, und das auch nur weil die wahlen anstanden.


OPEL ist eine Deutsche firma, NOKIA nicht. 
Wozu soll Deutschland den Finnen das Geld im Hintern schieben.
Solche Ausland firmen umsiedlung kommen dank Globalisierung und dagegen gibt's keine Impfung.
Deutschland soll gefälligst die Lohn Nebenkosten senken so das der Standort Atraktiv wird aber nein. Astatdesen versuchen die Druck aus zu Übewn und zu Drohen.
Wurde Ich eine Firma haben, wurde Ich genau das gleiche machen weil kein Staat dieser welt kann ein Firmeneingentummer zwingen sein Standort in den entsprechenden land zu behalten gegen sein willen.

Ein Nokia Mitarbeiter hat in Rumänien etwa *200 EURO* Monatliches Netto + Lebensmittel Koupons in wert von etwa 25 - 50 EURO. 
Welche Gehälter waren in Deuschland?

@ Cionara


> Die Sätze abzusenken ist dämlich.
> Die Löhne müssen erhöht werden.


Genau meine Rede. Dassag ich schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei Opel stecken mehr Leute drinne, also mehr Wähler.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Opel stecken mehr Leute drinne, also mehr Wähler.


Seien wir mal REALISTISCH.
Wen GM auf Stur schaltet (da Kann die Deutsche Regierung auf den Knien Rutschen) sind die werke so schnell Geschlossen das Ihr es nicht mal merkt.


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Sind aufjedenfall zu Niedrig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Seien wir mal REALISTISCH.
> Wen GM auf Stur schaltet (da Kann die Deutsche Regierung auf den Knien Rutschen) sind die werke so schnell Geschlossen das Ihr es nicht mal merkt.


 
GM braucht Opel mehr als die Regierung die Wähler.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

rein aus wirtschaftlicher sicht wäre es aber allzu verständlich gewesen, wenn man opel endlich dicht gemacht hätte. denn aus dieser sicht ist die bude nen fass ohne boden...
aber der staat darf sich nicht so verarschen lassen. da werden firmen mit dicksten subventionen gelockt. damit sie diese nicht zurückzahlen müssen, müssen sie 5jahre dort bleiben (und eventuell noch andere auflagen) sobald diese aber rum sind, können sie konsequenzfrei gehen. genau das tun viele der firmen dann auch. nokia, samsung damals in berlin, Continental etc.
Am eigenen Leib hab ich vor einigen Jahren erlebt wie mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber ContiTech von Berlin nach Hoppegarten (Brandenburg) gezogen ist, weil er dort mit neuen subventionen gelockt wurde. ein bundesland wirbt dem anderen die firmen ab, statt an einem strang zu ziehen... 
samsung hat damals so ziemlich auf den tag genau ihr werk in berlin dicht gemacht


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> GM braucht Opel mehr als die Regierung die Wähler.


Für den Moment, JA. Ist aber kein Dauerzustand jedoch eine Übergansphase. Ich weis auch warum aber gehört nicht hier nicht.
(Um die neuen Werke in Russland auf zu bauen ist Geld notwendig - Danke Deutschland)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Vi77u schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass es schwer ist zu differenzieren. Es gibt Pechvögel, Halbherzige und wirkliche Schmarotzer. Diesen Brei von Arbeitslosen in seine Bestandteile zu zerstetzen, und das noch auf die richtige Art und Weise ist schwierig.



Vor allem könnte es teurer werden, als die paar reinen Schmarotzer einfach mit durchzufüttern.



> Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne gibt es doch das lustige, wenn auch immer nur zum eigenen Nutzen genannte: Von nichts kommt nichts. Ergo: Wer nichts einzahlt, also in die Gemeinschaft investiert, der bekommt auch nichts. Ein Sozialstaat kann nur so sozial sein, wie seine Geldspeicher gefüllt sind. Ich sehe in Deutschland ein fettes Minus, ihr auch?! Ich kann auch schwerlich von einem Dienstleister verlangen irgendwas auf pumpt zu machen mit der Garantie, dass meine Gegenleistung vielleicht erbracht wird, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Frei nach dem Motto: Ich, ich und nicht du!



Die fällt die Diskrepanz zwischen "Sozial"staat und einem Dienstleister am freien Markt bzw. "ich, nicht du" schon auf, oder?
Freie Marktwirtschaft, Egoismus und Konkurrenz sind das genaue Gegenteil von sozial. Man kann das eine nicht mit den Maßstäben des anderen messen (bzw. es ist von vorneherein klar, dass das Ergebniss negativ ausfällt). Das ist eine Grundsatzfrage: Wollen wir sozial sein oder wollen wir asozial sein.
Die Mehrheit weigert sich afaik weiterhin, sich offen zu letzterem bekennen und dann muss sie auch dazu stehen, dass nicht alles nach den Gesetzen von Markt&gegenseitiger Vernichtung abläuft.

(was imho auch die dümmere Variante wäre)



> Man sollte vielleicht einmal die Verhältnismäßigkeiten genauer betrachten und auch vielleicht ab und an mal daran denken, dass es gewisse Naturgesetze gibt, die im Gegensatz zu allen Errungenschaften der Zivilisation nicht vergänglich sind.



Naaaa.
Sowas kann man den Leuten doch nicht zu muten. Und den Politikern erst recht nicht. Am Ende kommt man sonst noch zu dem Schluss, dass "Wachstum" eine Sackgasse ist, Ressourcen endlich, die Grundlagen unseres Systems kurz vor dem Ende und Konkurrenz das Gegenteil von Effizienz.
Nö, so gut ist das deutsche Gesundheitswesen nicht, dass es so viele Schlaganfälle auf einmal verkraftet.




DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, dass schreibe ich eher der Globallisierung zu, als dem deutschen Staat.



Die Globalisierung hat sich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit falschen Papieren nach Deutschland eingeschlichen...




Sash schrieb:


> zb bochum, nokia, hätten die sich um die firma gekümmert, denen bei den steuern entgegengekommen, wären hier nicht soviele arbeitslos geworden. opel ist so die einzige firma die mir einfällt wo die für gekämpft haben, und das auch nur weil die wahlen anstanden.



Wäre man Nokia nicht massiver staatlicher Unterstützung entgegenkommen, hätte man diese Arbeitsplätze gar nicht erst gehabt. (aber das Geld übrig, vielleicht ein paar zukunftstaugliche zu schaffen)




Cop schrieb:


> Grundeinkommen ist schon lange meine meinung, aber dann muss es auch ein zuwanderungsstop geben, weil sonnst stehen uns die leute schlange vor den grenzen, un dann ist es bald nicht mehr finanzierbar.
> Grundeinkommen dann ab dem Datum nur für Deutsche mit einem Pass ohne doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, und ab dem Datum in Deutschland geborene, was glaubt ihr wie viele sonnst ihre Familien zusammenführen wollen.



Innerhalb der EU bekommst du trotzdem ein Problem. Du kannst EU-Bürgern nicht verbieten, nach Deutschland zu ziehen - du kannst aber auch keine Rumänen verhungern lassen, weil dein neues Sozialleistungssystem darauf basiert, eine einheitliche Versorgung für einen festen Personenkreis zu gewährleisten. Ein Grundeinkommen zusätzlich zu etablierten (aufgrund der nötigen Flächendeckung nur eingeschränkt verkleinerbaren) Strukturen dürfte keinen Sinn machen.
Das ist eben der Haken, wenn man eine Wirtschaftsunion gründet und freien Verkehr zulässt, bevor man sowas wie einheitliche Standards hat. Aber die Globalisierung wartet nicht...




EinarN schrieb:


> OPEL ist eine Deutsche firma, NOKIA nicht.



Opel ist eine Firma in amerikanischen Besitz unter amerikanischer Leitung.
Das der formelle Firmensitz in Deutschland steht und die Gründer Deutsche waren, macht da keinen  Unterschied.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Opel ist eine Firma in amerikanischen Besitz unter amerikanischer Leitung.
> Das der formelle Firmensitz in Deutschland steht und die Gründer Deutsche waren, macht da keinen  Unterschied.


Um noch Genauer zu sein, OPEL ist eine Amerikanische ... wie sagt man das auf deutsch...........wen man sich nach ein Gewonnenen Krieg sich irgendwas Aneignet


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Opel ist seit 1929 im Besitz von GM, hat also nichts mit Kriegsbeute zu tun.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Opel ist seit 1929 im Besitz von GM, hat also nichts mit Kriegsbeute zu tun.


Sorry, keine ahnung. Kenne mich mit der Geschihte nicht aus. Werde mal auf wikipedia nachsehen wie es dazu gekommen ist. habe mich nie dafür interesiert.
Wie du anhand mein Avantar Sehen kannst ich Bevorzüge das Original GM und nicht......... "die Bilige Eurokopie".


----------



## Ordeal (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich finde den Hartz 4-Satz angemessen. Er reicht, um sich noch durchzuschlagen und ist wenig genug um Ansporn zur Arbeitssuche zu sein. Das fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Sorry, keine ahnung. Kenne mich mit der Geschihte nicht aus. Werde mal auf wikipedia nachsehen wie es dazu gekommen ist. habe mich nie dafür interesiert.
> Wie du anhand mein Avantar Sehen kannst ich Bevorzüge das Original GM und nicht......... "die Bilige Eurokopie".


 
Na ja, die "orignal" Klitschen sind technisch halt hinterm Mond, daher braucht GM Opel, denn wenigstens einer muss ja zukunftsorientiert Autos bauen und nicht immer nur fette Geländewagen und Pick Ups.


----------



## XeQfaN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es ist echt Brutal, was ein Frisör im Osten verdient !!! kannst froh sein wenn du mit 700 euro nach hause gehst... die netten damen können dann auch h4 nehmen. 
Für wenn ich aber kein H4 sehe ist.... für team ALI und Dilum ... " wenn du lemisch sein Türkei und nix arbeit du sein tot, aber wenn du komm deutscheland haben geld und fahrn BMW " 
Bei sowas sehe ich schwarz ! ! ! Deutschland ist ein land was viel abgibt, aber irgend wann ist mal schluss... deswegen mehr h4 für die leute die hier hergehören !


----------



## rabit (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@xeqfan was hat denn das ganze mit dem Kernproblem zu tun?
Ist echt arm deine Aussage gegenüber den ausländischen Mitbürgern.
Bin mir sicher es gibt viele Ausländer die arbeiten länger als Du auf der Welt rumtingelst.
Schade das Du die falschen Ausländer kennengelernt hast.
Bin mir sicher wenn es keine Ausländer in Deutschland gäbe, hättest Du die Ostfriesen oder die Hessen beschuldigt oder ähnliches tse tse.
Back to topic.
Ich finde das auch vieles mit den hohen Lohnnebenkosten zu tun hat zudem diese imensen Mehrfachversteuerungen, ist klar das die Unternehmen in den Osten ausweichen und hier Hartz IV Empfänger zunehmen und die Staatstöpfe leerlaufen.
Zudem die imenshohen Zahlungen an die Manager auch wenn die ein Unternehmen in den Sand setzen.
Fazit mehr für das arbeitende Volk und leichte Anhebung der Hartz IV sätze....


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



rabit schrieb:


> @xeqfan was hat denn das ganze mit dem Kernproblem zu tun?
> Ist echt arm deine Aussage gegenüber den ausländischen Mitbürgern.
> Bin mir sicher es gibt viele Ausländer die arbeiten länger als Du auf der Welt rumtingelst.
> Schade das Du die falschen Ausländer kennengelernt hast.
> ...




Um es dir noch kurz erklären, ich habe sehr viele ausländische freunde in meiner alten heimat. Ich habe 4 Jahre in einem Ghettoblock mit Russen im Harz gewohnt. Es sind dabei enge und gute Kontakte entstanden, alle davon fleißig arbeiten. Ludwig mein bester genoße aus meinem Eingang ist in inzwischen bei einer NETZWERK Firma Data-Complex - data-complex GmbH und arbeitet fleißig. Selbst Kosovo Albaner die ein Autohandel haben sind mit mir stark befreundet. Sie alle kennen meine Einstellung ! ! ! Da die lage im osten nicht ganz so toll is bin ich ins schöne beyern land gegangen. Ich arbeite 185 std im Monat und möchte wohl meinen das keine zeit rumtingele... Wenn mich hier aber irgend arbeitsloser Türke fragt " Was machen könne am Preis " und ich sage nein und werde dann beleidigt mit " Dein gesicht hier gefällt mir nicht " oder " du sein das aller letze " dann sehe ich schwarz ! ! ! RAUS damit ! ! ! 

Es ist vollkommen richtig das ich abgekommen bin von den thema.
Es ist richtig wir alle die arbeiten sollten mehr von ihrem geld haben! 
Und nicht wie im Osten die Frisöre und KFZ leute die für 100 euro mehr arbeiten gehen.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ XeQfaN

Hey man... Du bist echt lustig.
mach mal ein Besuch in DUISBURG


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)daher braucht GM Opel, denn wenigstens einer muss ja zukunftsorientiert Autos bauen(...)



Das erste "Elektroauto" wurde von Thomas Davenport gebaut. Das war 1834. Carl Benz´ verbrennungsmotorgetriebenes "Auto" ist aus dem Jahr 1885.

Das erste Serienelektroauto war der EV1. Von Chevrolet (gehoert zum GM-Konzern). Es wurde zwischen 1996 und 1999 insgesamt 1117 mal gebaut.

Die "zukunftsorientierten" Deutschen bauen also seit fast 1 1/2 Jahrhunderten unverdrossen dasselbe und wuerden, stuenden sie nicht im Wettbewerb, daran wohl auch nichts aendern. Einen motorisierten Anachronismus wie Touareg / Q7 mit Hybrid ausstatten zu wollen anstatt sie mit vor Scham gesenktem Blick aus dem Katalog zu streichen, spricht Baende ueber die "Zukunftsorientiertheit" der hiesigen Automobilbauer.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

warum sollte man das auch ändern... never change a winning team^^


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> für team ALI und Dilum ... " wenn du lemisch sein Türkei und nix arbeit du sein tot, aber wenn du komm deutscheland haben geld und fahrn BMW "


Diese Aussage ist nicht weniger polemisch als die von Mr. Westerwave über die Harz4 Empfänger...^^
Wenn man so oberflächig denkt und nicht differenziert, wird man nie irgendwelche Probleme lösen.



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen richtig das ich abgekommen bin von den thema.
> Es ist richtig wir alle die arbeiten sollten mehr von ihrem geld haben!
> Und nicht wie im Osten die Frisöre und KFZ leute die für 100 euro mehr arbeiten gehen.


Ich stimme Dir in dem Punkt zu das es nicht sein kann, dass 3 Jahre Fachausbildung einem heutzutage nur 700€ in die Tasche spülen aber ich wehre mich dagegen, was oft falsch dargestellt wird, dass man mit Harz4 fast genauso viel verdient wie wenn man vollzeit arbeiten geht. Was du nämlich in deiner Rehcnung nicht berücksichtigt hast sind die Zuschüsse die man beantragen kann und damit kommt man dann doch wieder in einem Bereich wo man "deutlich" mehr verdient als ein Harz4 Empfänger. Und selbst wenn es nur 100€ Unterschied sind, kann das keine Legitimation dafür sein nicht zu arbeiten, jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht nicht, denn 100€ mehr oder weniger macht einiges aus, es sei denn man kommt mit weit weniger aus, was jedoch in dem Lohnsegment eher schwierig sein dürfte.

Nichts desto trotz möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht damit einverstanden bin, dass der Staat die Misswirtschaft von vielen Unternehmen subventioniert und die geringen Löhne ausgleicht. Es soll endlich eine Lohnuntergrenze eingeführt werden die dafür garantiert das jeder zu menschenwürdigen Bedingungen entlohnt wird. Die Unternehmen die das nicht bewerkstelligen können sollen eben nach dem Gesetzt des Kapitals/Marktes dementsprechen ihre unternehmerischen Handlungen ausrichten doer eben mit den Konsequenzen leben. Das ist es doch was viele Konservative fordern, weniger Einmischung durch den Staat und mehr wirtschaftliche Freiheit. Bitte, mit dem System würde man dem ein Stück weit näher kommen, nur das eben eine menshcliche Entlohnung die Basis dafür ist.

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> ....
> Die "zukunftsorientierten" Deutschen bauen also seit fast 1 1/2 Jahrhunderten unverdrossen dasselbe und wuerden, stuenden sie nicht im Wettbewerb, daran wohl auch nichts aendern. Einen motorisierten Anachronismus wie Touareg / Q7 mit Hybrid ausstatten zu wollen anstatt sie mit vor Scham gesenktem Blick aus dem Katalog zu streichen, spricht Baende ueber die "Zukunftsorientiertheit" der hiesigen Automobilbauer.


 
Es gibt ja nun wirklich nicht viele Themen, bei denen unsere Meinungen übereinstimmen, aber hierbei stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nun wirklich nicht viele Themen, bei denen unsere Meinungen übereinstimmen, aber hierbei stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu.


Ist zwar OT aber dem kann ich mich auch anschliessen. Die deutsche Autoindustrier arbeitet alles andere als zukunftsorientiert.

MfG


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist nicht weniger polemisch als die von Mr. Westerwave über die Harz4 Empfänger...^^
> Wenn man so oberflächig denkt und nicht differenziert, wird man nie irgendwelche Probleme lösen.
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich derzeit nicht soviel Geld verdienen würde, dann würde ich zurück in den Harz gehen Hartz4 beantragen... meine Geschäfte neben bei machen und hätte ein Lockeres Leben mit genau soviel Geld wie ich jetzt habe. Da ich aber nach oben will und ich es hasse, zu hause rumzusitzen, und mein können für das was ich studiert und gelernt habe nicht anzuwenden. Bin ich weg gegangen. Wenn du für 100€ mehr arbeitest dann viel spass !


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wenn du für 100€ mehr arbeitest dann viel spass !


Wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe, also mal angenommen, dann würde ich lieber arbeiten wollen und beschäftigt sein, als meine komplette Privatsphäre offen legen zu müssen und zu Hause rumzusitzen. Und nochmal jemand der arbeitet und Zuschüsse beantragt wird mehr als 100€ Differenz zu reinen Harz4 Empfängern haben.

MfG


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wenn ich derzeit nicht soviel Geld verdienen würde, dann würde ich zurück in den Harz gehen Hartz4 beantragen... meine Geschäfte neben bei machen und hätte ein Lockeres Leben mit genau soviel Geld wie ich jetzt habe. Da ich aber nach oben will und ich es hasse, zu hause rumzusitzen, und mein können für das was ich studiert und gelernt habe nicht anzuwenden. Bin ich weg gegangen. Wenn du für 100€ mehr arbeitest dann viel spass !



Es ist nicht nur das sondern auch die unabhängigkeit. 

Ich hasste es dauernd bei den arge affen an zu tanzen, blöd angemacht zu werden von wegen eigen bemühungen, mir da andauernd irgendwelchen rotz an beschäftigungstherapie wie bewerbungstraining andrehen zu lassen, permanent rechenschaft abgeben zu müssen für jeden dreck, mir da sinlos die zeit verplempern u. die beine im bauch stehen stunden lang und zukucken wie diese affen planlos hin und her rennten am flur mit irgendwelche papier fezen, für jeden dreck genehmigungen heraus betteln zu müssen usw.

Sollte es inmein leben irgendwann mal wieder schif laufen, bevor ich mich bei diese affen anmelden, da lieber verpisse ich mich aus deutschland auf niemehr wiedersehen.
letztendlich habe ich auch mein stolz und meine würde.  
H4................. NIE WIEDER. Lieber Verrecke ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT aber dem kann ich mich auch anschliessen. Die deutsche Autoindustrier arbeitet alles andere als zukunftsorientiert.



Ehe es überhand nimmt, bitte ich darum, dass nicht jeder, der dem OT zustimmt, diese wichtige Nachricht hier auch mitteilt...





XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wenn ich derzeit nicht soviel Geld verdienen würde, dann würde ich zurück in den Harz gehen Hartz4 beantragen... meine Geschäfte neben bei machen und hätte ein Lockeres Leben mit genau soviel Geld wie ich jetzt habe.



Das heißt, du würdest kriminell werden.
K - gegen sowas haben wir in Deutschland andere Mittel, da müssen wir nichts am Sozialsystem ändern.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe, also mal angenommen, dann würde ich lieber arbeiten wollen und beschäftigt sein, als meine komplette Privatsphäre offen legen zu müssen und zu Hause rumzusitzen.



auf dem Amt rumsitzen 



> Und nochmal jemand der arbeitet und Zuschüsse beantragt wird mehr als 100€ Differenz zu reinen Harz4 Empfängern haben.



Selbst wenn es nur 100-200€ sind: Im Vergleich zu den vielleicht 50€ (ich orientier mich mal an den Sätzen. Je nach der Fähigkeit, zu haushalten, der lokalen Verwaltung und dem lokalen Preisniveau wirds vermutlich zwischen -50€ und 100€ liegen), die ein HartzIVer für "Vergnügen" hat, sind 100-200€ ein enormer Fortschritt.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> als meine komplette Privatsphäre offen legen zu müssen und zu Hause rumzusitzen.


Das ist noch Garnichts. Die machen auch noch mehr oder weniger unangemeldet hausbesuche. 
Bist du nicht zuhause oder öffnest nicht, wird dir die leiistung gestrichen und du must nachweisen warum du den kontroleuren nicht geöffnet hast. Das ist STASSY METHODE, UNTERDRUCKUNG weil die affen haben keine Gerichtiche Hausdurchsuchung Genehmigung. Nicht mal die polizei macht sowas.

Wen du die Herein läst, stöben die dir die gesammte wohnung durch und wen die was finden was denen nicht passt, was du dir angeblich nicht leisten kannst kommt ein STASY VERHÖR vom Feinsten. Da wird dir für jeden sch***s betrug unterstellt und mit sperre gedroht.

Ist mir auch passiert aber dann hab ich mein Anwalt bei mir Eingeladen da die arge affen sich angekündigt haben. Wie einer von denen versucht hat die Schubladenbei den möbeln heraus zu zihen, die schränke zu öffnen und herum wüllen, ist der Anwalt eingesprungen und ihnen einige Artikel und Paragrafen zitiert.
Die haben danach so schnell Gekuscht und haben sie sich so schnell verpisst, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.
Danach hab ich die Angezeigt und seit dann war Funkstile.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> auf dem Amt rumsitzen


 Stimmt ja. 


> Selbst wenn es nur 100-200€ sind: Im Vergleich zu den vielleicht 50€ (ich orientier mich mal an den Sätzen. Je nach der Fähigkeit, zu haushalten, der lokalen Verwaltung und dem lokalen Preisniveau wirds vermutlich zwischen -50€ und 100€ liegen), die ein HartzIVer für "Vergnügen" hat, sind 100-200€ ein enormer Fortschritt.


Genauso ist es. 
Ich denke auch das bei den Behauptungen das viele lieber Harz4 beziehen als arbeiten zu gehen sehr stark verallgemeinert wird. Ein normal denkender Mensch würde unter den Umständen sicherlich lieber 200 bis 200€ mehr Netto im Monat zur Verfügung haben.

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Cop schrieb:


> Grundeinkommen ist schon lange meine meinung, aber dann muss es auch ein zuwanderungsstop geben, weil sonnst stehen uns die leute schlange vor den grenzen, un dann ist es bald nicht mehr finanzierbar.
> Grundeinkommen dann ab dem Datum nur für Deutsche mit einem Pass ohne doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, und ab dem Datum in Deutschland geborene, was glaubt ihr wie viele sonnst ihre Familien zusammenführen wollen.



Ist das nicht schon jetzt der Fall bei Hartz IV und Sozialgeld ? 
Hinzu kommt, dass jeder in Deutschland dann ja ohnehin das BGE durch die
Konsumsteuer refinanzieren würde, also für lau gäb's das BGE damit nicht.
Mehr Sorge bereiten mir da Neunmalkluge Bürger in Randgebieten, die denken
dass sie von dem BGE dann günstig im Ausland einkaufen könnten...
ist natürlich saudumm, weil man damit an seinem eigenen Ast sägt, wie's
im Bilderbuche steht, aber auch solche Menschen gibt's ...


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Mehr Sorge bereiten mir da Neunmalkluge Bürger in Randgebieten, die denken
> dass sie von dem BGE dann günstig im Ausland einkaufen könnten...
> ist natürlich saudumm, weil man damit an seinem eigenen Ast sägt, wie's
> im Bilderbuche steht, aber auch solche Menschen gibt's ...



Falsch. Die Sägen Überhaupt nicht am Eigenen Ast.
Wen es darauf Ankommt, es gibt so fiele möglichkeiten H4 aus zu Trixen wie du es dir nicht Vorstellen kannst. 
Das sind aber Methoden wo Dagegen die deutsche Gesetzgebung Machtlos ist, um es Krasser aus zu drucken SAUDUMM.

Das beginnt schon mit den Spermüllhandel in ebay wo betrügerischerweise jährlich millionen neben den finanzamt vorbei gewirtschaftet werden und auch der sozialstaat betrogen bis zu noch krassere sachen.

Fakt ist, das Obwohl schon zu hundermale im TV darüber Berichtet wurde, ebay erstickt regelrecht in private händler was eine regelrechte KELLERFUND, DACHBODENFUND, PRIVATER NACHLASS von OMA UND OPA monsterlager haben an alte Vintage Geräte, Klamotten, Spielwahren usw. haben, wie H4 Empfänger in den Spermülltage mit Angemietete kleintrasporter von der Strase Aufreumen und es auch LIVE wort wörtlich Zugeben das sie es bei ebay Verticken.
Dieser Staat ist *SODERMASSEN DÄMLICH* das sie der Sache nicht nachgehen und solche Betrügern das Handwerk Legen obwohl die Medien die notwendigen infos auf ein silbernen tablett liefern.

Der Staat wird darauf nicht Helhörig, interesiert sich nicht die bohne was da abgeht. 

Es ist klar das *einige* H4 Empfänger unter derartige umstände und Staatliche Nachlässigkeit u. Desinteresse sämtliche jobs Ablehnen. 

Ist einfacher zuhause vorden PC zu Hocken, Müll bei ebay zu Verticken, Steuern zu Hinterzihen, den Sozialstaat Betrügen, dabei bis 12 Mittag zu Schlaffen anstat sich bei kälte wind und wetter den arsch Abfrieren in bus u. Bahn Haltestellen um anschliesend 8 stunden zu Arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> Ich denke auch das bei den Behauptungen das viele lieber Harz4 beziehen als arbeiten zu gehen sehr stark verallgemeinert wird. Ein normal denkender Mensch würde unter den Umständen sicherlich lieber 200 bis 200€ mehr Netto im Monat zur Verfügung haben.



Ich denke, das Problem liegt oft an der Perspektive. Jemand, der 2400€ im Monat aufs Konto bekommt, dem fehlt einfach das Bewußtsein dafür, was für ein Unterschied in Lebensqualität zwischen 600 und 800€ liegen. Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass die Leute denken, man könnte sowas linear rechnen - 50% Einkommen = 50% weniger Luxus. Aber das ist eben falsch, denn es gibt einen Sockelbetrag (Wohnung, Kleidung, Essen) den man nicht einsparen kann und 50% weniger Geld sind dann ganz schnell 90% weniger Geld übrig bzw. 20% mehr Geld können eine Verdreifachung des Lebensgefühls bewirken.
Wenn dazu dann noch Reportagen verallgemeinert werden (und die meisten Leute sind irgendwie der Meinung, dass sie alles über eine bestimmte Gruppe von Personen wissen, wenn ihnen das Fernsehen drei Vertreter mit ähnlichen Eingenschaften zeigt), die HartzIVer beim illegal dazuverdienen zeigen oder von Leuten berichten, die tatsächlich von HartzIV glücklich werden...
(Was ja nicht vollkommen unmöglich ist. Wer den Rest seines Lebens von Eintopf leben möchte, der kann sich auch den Plasma zusammensparen, der dann für den Rest seines Lebens seine einzige Unterhaltung und Tätigkeit ist. Ein schönes Leben ist imho aber was anderes. Wenn ich bedenke, dass alle die, die scheinbar tierisch neidisch auf HartzIVer sind, irgendwie alle nicht ihren Job aufgeben, um ebenfalls so paradiesische Zustände zu genießen, dann habe ich auch irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung bin - und das demnach verdammt viele erbärmliche Heuchler unter den Meckerköpfern sind, die ihrem Nachbar wort-wörtlich nicht die Butter aufm Brot gönnen)


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

vor kurzem wurde EINE TÜRKIN mit 2 Kindern Gezeigt was sich kaum das GRINSEN VERKNEIFEN KÖNNTE und sagte....:

- Ja ! Ich Bekomme Hartz 4 und es Ist mehr Alls Genug. ES IST NOCH ZU FIEL !!!!

Tja, sorry ich bin nicht rasistisch aber bei den PFASTEN Monate was die haben und sogut wie nichts Fressen ist es ja Normal das die zu Fiel geld haben. 
Ein Deutscher, Ist kein Religiöser pinguine was aus Beten, Luft und Schlechte Laune Lebt in der moschee um die Ecke und auch kein CURAN MÄSIGES GLASS WASSER den Kindern zur Abendbrot Gibt weil ansonsten werden diese von ALAH BESTRAFT.

Ich weis nicht, Ich bin auch so eine Art Ausländer Hier (Aussiedler) aber sowas macht man nicht aus Respekt zu den Gast Land in was man hier Lebt, Äusert man sich nicht auf diese art und weise in den Medien, und zeigt mit den Fingern an die was Dir hergeloffener Ausländer die kohle in den Hintern Schieben.

OK. Ich wurde alls Ausländer von den Behörden auch gewisserweise getreten, habe auch einige jahre H4 Bezogen aber Ich wurde mir NIE IM LEBEN so ein Luxus Erlauben und das Gastland was mich Angenommen hat, wo Ich seit 20 Jahre Lebe, Sodermassen in den Dreck Zihen und für Blöd Verkaufen. Sowas ist unter den Allerletzten niveau.


Es ist wirklich Unzumutbar das man Solche Berichte Veröfentlicht wo Ausländer Hier Angeben das sie ZU FIEL GELD STÜTZE VOM DEUTSCHEN STAAT BEKOMMEN.


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ ruyven_macaran

Ich wusste gar nicht das ebay und verkauf von Privat dingen verboten ist ? 

@ EinarN

Stimme ich dir schon zu, mit dem leben offenlegen etc... trotzdem wenn du 100km anfahrt hast ist das gleich + - 0


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Problem liegt oft an der Perspektive. Jemand, der 2400€ im Monat aufs Konto bekommt, dem fehlt einfach das Bewußtsein dafür, was für ein Unterschied in Lebensqualität zwischen 600 und 800€ liegen. Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass die Leute denken, man könnte sowas linear rechnen - 50% Einkommen = 50% weniger Luxus. Aber das ist eben falsch, denn es gibt einen Sockelbetrag (Wohnung, Kleidung, Essen) den man nicht einsparen kann und 50% weniger Geld sind dann ganz schnell 90% weniger Geld übrig bzw. 20% mehr Geld können eine Verdreifachung des Lebensgefühls bewirken.


 Ganz genauso ist es. Hast du gut herausgearbeitet. Und genau dieser Sockelbetrag, so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden, stellt quasi die soziale Grundsicherung dar, also alles was man zu täglichen Bedarf(Dach über dem Kopf, Essen, Kleidung etc.) braucht. 


> Wenn dazu dann noch Reportagen verallgemeinert werden (und die meisten Leute sind irgendwie der Meinung, dass sie alles über eine bestimmte Gruppe von Personen wissen, wenn ihnen das Fernsehen drei Vertreter mit ähnlichen Eingenschaften zeigt), die HartzIVer beim illegal dazuverdienen zeigen oder von Leuten berichten, die tatsächlich von HartzIV glücklich werden...(Was ja nicht vollkommen unmöglich ist.)


 Ja, dass haben wir nun davon. Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft wo die öffentliche Meinung sich aus subjektiv dargestellten TV Beiträgen zusammensetzt. Interessanter Weise ist die Politik nicht daran interessiert etwas an diesem Zustand zu ändern, schliesslich ist ein mündiger Bürger unbequemer zu handeln als einer der alles für bare münze nimmt, was ihm sein TV Gerät vorgaukelt.  Zu dem Thema gibts ein sehr interessantes Buch.  „So verblödet uns das Fernsehen!“

Was mir in letzter Zeit zum Beispiel negativ aufgefallen ist, war die öffentliche Berichterstattung über den Fehltritt der nun ehem. Bischhöfin Käßmann. In wirklich allen Medien wurde so negativ berichtet das genau diese Form der Berichterstattung dazu geführt hat das erst der öffentliche Druck so groß geworden ist, dass sie von ihrem Amt ablassen musste. Das nenne ich Suggestions oder Skandaljournalismus und den finde ich nicht ganz ungefährlich, insbesondere unter dem oben beschriebenen Aspekt des unmündigen Bürgers. Meiner Meinung nach überschreiten viele Medien ihre Kompetenz. Ich selber höre beim Auto fahren viel Inforadio(ÖR) und war wirklich erschrocken, mit welcher Eloquenz die Reporter der Bischhöfin stets den Rücktritt nahegelegt hatten und förmlich eine Negtivstimmung aufbauten.


> Wer den Rest seines Lebens von Eintopf leben möchte, der kann sich auch den Plasma zusammensparen, der dann für den Rest seines Lebens seine einzige Unterhaltung und Tätigkeit ist.


 Und in den Medien wird das stets so dargestellt, als wenn dies das Betsreben aller Harz4 Empfänger wäre.


> Ein schönes Leben ist imho aber was anderes. Wenn ich bedenke, dass alle die, die scheinbar tierisch neidisch auf HartzIVer sind, irgendwie alle nicht ihren Job aufgeben, um ebenfalls so paradiesische Zustände zu genießen, dann habe ich auch irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung bin - und das demnach verdammt viele erbärmliche Heuchler unter den Meckerköpfern sind, die ihrem Nachbar wort-wörtlich nicht die Butter aufm Brot gönnen)


Ja, das spiegelt eine uhrtypische Deutsche Mentalität wieder. Das ewige mit Nichts zufrieden sein.
By the way, ist Dir schon einmal aufgefallen was der Deutsche sagt wenn er mit etwas zufrieden ist?
"Da kann man nicht meckern" 

MfG


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das ebay und verkauf von Privat dingen verboten ist ?


Dazwischen Funk:

Jeder H4 Empfänger dar Ohne zu Melden Max. 100 EURO Dazuverdinen. Was über 100 EURO ist, Ist MELDEPFLICHTIG. Macht aber Keiner. Die Privaten in ebay Verdinen sich dumm und Dämlich mit spermüll was das zeug hält, summen was in einige Monate Gut 1000 EURO Überschreiten und das ist BETRUG !

Da ich TB Geräte Sammler bin, Kannte ich einen der Kauft Ost Tonbandgeräte auf und Restauriert diese, Verkauft sie Anschliesend wider. 
Das Nennt sich HANDEL. 
In den ebay Richtlinien (AGB) Steht klar und deutlich da Kauf mit Viderverkauf Absichten Verboten ist. 

Der hat 2 Usernamen. Mit ein Name Kauft er mit den Anderen Verkauft er. 

Zum Beispiel ein Tonbandgerät TESLA B 116 aus der Ehemaligen Tschehoslowakei kauft er mit 10 - 20 EURO Defekt und Verkauft sie Wieder mit 150 - 200 EURO. 
Im Monat Verkauft er etwa 10 Stück, das sind gut 2000 EURO, abzüglich ebay Gebüren und Eigeninvestition, bleiben gut 1500 EURO REINGEWINN was er Trotz H4 in seine Tasche alls PRIVAT PERSON Wirtschaftet Ohne es beim Finanzamt oder Arge zu Melden.
Zusätzlich zu derartigen Betrügerischen / Steuerhinterzihender Handel, Kommen auch die was nicht nur sachen aus den Haushalt Vertiken was sie nicht mehr benötigen sondern Geziel Spermüll / Elektroschrott vn der Strasse Sammeln. Wer in Spermültage durch der gegend Leuft merkt er es auch selber.

Dabei, wer bei ebay was Kauft, sol er sich die Bewertungen ansehen bei einige Private. 
Eine PRIVATPERSON sammelt keine 3000 Bewertungen in 1 Jahr oder sogar in nur 6 monate mit ein und den selbern Artikeln oder mit geringfügige unterschide jedoch das gleiche spektrum / kategorie.
Nicht mal wen man alls Privatperon ein Haushalt Auflöst kommt es in rekordzeit zu so ein Bewrtungstand und da müste sogar ebay helhörig werden weil so ein Mitglied ist eindeutig Getarnter Händler.

Das ist STEUERHINTERZIHUNG + BETRUG, Klar und Deutlich und Ebay ist Voll mit Derartige Gestalten. 
Nicht nur Ebay sondern auch hood.de wo keine Einstellungsgebühren Berechnet werden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Im Monat Verkauft er etwa 10 Stück, das sind gut 2000 EURO, abzüglich ebay Gebüren und Eigeninvestition, bleiben gut 1500 EURO REINGEWINN was er Trotz H4 in seine Tasche alls PRIVAT PERSON Wirtschaftet Ohne es beim Finanzamt oder Arge Melden. Das ist STEUERHINTERZIHUNG + BETRUG, Klar und Deutlich und Ebay ist Voll mit Derartige Gestalten.


 
Zeig ihn doch an.
Darum geht es doch, oder nich?

Jeder regt sich über den oder den Einzelfall auf, den er kennt, macht aber selber nix dafür, dass diese Einzelfälle verschwinden.
Wenn die Behörden aber keine Erkenntnis über solche Sachverhalte erlangen, können sie diese auch nicht verfolgen. Bei unserer Arge gibt es 16 Mitarbeiter, davon 15 "Sesselpuper", die aber mit Papierkram auch voll ausgelastet sind und ich kenne gerade mal einen, der geschätzte 25.000 Fälle kontrollieren soll.

Ich hab ja nich mal was dagegen, wenn die Hartzer sich nebenbei wöchentlich ´nen Fuffi dazuverdienen. Wenn es allerdings auf gewerblichen Handel oder Arbeitsaufnahme an der Steuer vorbei rausläuft, hört der Spaß auch bei mir auf.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Fanator-II-701

1) - Ich bin Kein Petzer und die Stassy Petzzeiten sind Vorbei
2) - Sowas zu Überwachen ist Ebay Pflicht und nicht meine (Das thema ist in der ebay agb geregelt)
3) - Der Finanzamt ist VERPFLICHTET in Zusammenarbeit mit ebay die Mitglieder zu Prüffen PER GESETZ!
4) - Wen Deutschlad Geld hat für Steuersünder CD aus der Schweiz, zeit hat sich mit Derartige Hehlerwahre zu Beschäftigen, dann können die sich auch mit den Thema EBAY STEUERHINTERZIHUNG + BETRUG im Eigenen Land Beschäftigen.
5) - Ich werde mit sicherheit nicht den Kontrolbehörden Ihre Arbeit machen durch Petzen.
6) - In diesen land ist alles fein säuberlich per gesetz festgehalten. Wenn die Behörden ihre Gesetzlichen Pflichten nicht nachkommen und nicht Ihre arbeit machen wofür sie bezahlt werden, zihen sie eben die A*** Karte.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Die Privaten in ebay Verdinen sich dumm und Dämlich mit spermüll was das zeug hält, summen was in einige Monate Gut 1000 EURO Überschreiten und das ist BETRUG !
> 
> Da ich TB Geräte Sammler bin, Kannte ich einen der Kauft Ost Tonbandgeräte auf und Restauriert diese, Verkauft sie Anschliesend wider.
> Das Nennt sich HANDEL.
> In den ebay Richtlinien (AGB) Steht klar und deutlich da Kauf mit Viderverkauf Absichten Verboten ist.


 Kannst du den entsprechenden Passus mal bitte posten? Danke!


> Der hat 2 Usernamen. Mit ein Name Kauft er mit den Anderen Verkauft er.
> 
> Zum Beispiel ein Tonbandgerät TESLA B 116 aus der Ehemaligen Tschehoslowakei kauft er mit 10 - 20 EURO Defekt und Verkauft sie Wieder mit 150 - 200 EURO.
> Im Monat Verkauft er etwa 10 Stück, das sind gut 2000 EURO, abzüglich ebay Gebüren und Eigeninvestition, bleiben gut 1500 EURO REINGEWINN was er Trotz H4 in seine Tasche alls PRIVAT PERSON Wirtschaftet Ohne es beim Finanzamt oder Arge zu Melden.


 Woher weißt du das er Harz bekommt?


> Zusätzlich zu derartigen Betrügerischen / Steuerhinterzihender Handel, Kommen auch die was nicht nur sachen aus den Haushalt Vertiken was sie nicht mehr benötigen sondern Geziel Spermüll / Elektroschrott vn der Strasse Sammeln. Wer in Spermültage durch der gegend Leuft merkt er es auch selber.


 Sollen wir jetzt auch die ganzen Flaschensammler wegen Steuerhinterziehung anschwärzen? Irgendwo hört es doch auf. Wenn jemand aus Sch... Gold machen kann, was spricht dagegen?


> Dabei, wer bei ebay was Kauft, sol er sich die Bewertungen ansehen bei einige Private.
> Eine PRIVATPERSON sammelt keine 3000 Bewertungen in 1 Jahr oder sogar in nur 6 monate mit ein und den selbern Artikeln oder mit geringfügige unterschide jedoch das gleiche spektrum / kategorie.


So und hier erzählst du eine Märchengeschichte. 
Ab 30 Auktionen pro Monat bist du kein Privatverkäufer mehr, sondern ein gewerblicher Verkäufer, sowohl bei Ebay, als auch beim Finanzamt und da sind die hinterher. Bei 3000 Bewertungen pro Jahr, wären das 250 Bewertungen pro Monat und somit ca. 250 Auktionen pro Monat, was defakto kein privater Verkäufer sein kann!


> Nicht mal wen man alls Privatperon ein Haushalt Auflöst kommt es in rekordzeit zu so ein Bewrtungstand und da müste sogar ebay helhörig werden weil so ein Mitglied ist eindeutig Getarnter Händler.


 Also ich glaube Dir das einfach nicht, kannst du bitte mal den Link zum dem angeblich privaten Händler posten? Danke! 

MfG


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> vor kurzem wurde EINE TÜRKIN mit 2 Kindern Gezeigt was sich kaum das GRINSEN VERKNEIFEN KÖNNTE und sagte....:
> 
> - Ja ! Ich Bekomme Hartz 4 und es Ist mehr Alls Genug. ES IST NOCH ZU FIEL !!!!
> 
> ...


Sag mal kommt da was konstruktives von dir oder erzählst Du uns hier was Du abends den Rentnern in der Kneipe erzählst.
Hatte die Frau eine Fahne an der Stirn kleben sei vorsichtig mit solchen ausdrücken bist selber nicht besser Rumänen sind ja für einiges Bekannt.
Schön hier die Rumänischen Landsleute betteln schicken und abends den dicken Benz in den Puff fahren kennen wir doch und dann Hartz IV beziehen also schön langsam.
Einarn ist Hellseher, Ingenieur und Politiker, wenn ich seine Beiträge  hier mit Kollegen lese, lachen wir uns krank super unterhaltung pur.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ rabit

Du Verwechselst was    

Die was BETTELN und nur Murks machen sind *KEINE RUMÄNER* sondern *RROMA's*, eine Art ZIGEUNER was etwa 2,4 Millionen in Rumänien Wohnen und haben die Rumänische Staatsangehörigkeit.

Die machen sogar in Rumnäien nur Murks. 
Die Verstümmeln zur Krüpeln sogar ihre eigenen Kindern um damit zu Betteln, die Heiraten und machen Kinder im Alter von 12 bis 16 Jahre, sind die Schlimsten Pädofhilen was auf der welt existiert, Treben Menschenhandel (Verkaufen die Eigenen Neugeborenen an der Strassenecke) und Traurigerweise der Rumänische Staat bekommt die noch imer nicht im Griff.

Du Verwechselst da Äpfeln mit Birnen wegen deine Unwissenheit.

Wie ich in 1992 Hier in Duisburg als Strabfahrer Angefangen habe, wie die Kollegen hörten das Ich aus Rumänien komme, Fragten die mich, wie kommt es das Ich so Wess Bin und deutsch Spreche weil in Rumänien sind alle Halbschwarz, Stinken und sind Zigeuner.

Na Klar. 
Wen IHR wegen eure Unwissenheit alle in einen Topf Schmeist, 23 Millionen Rumäner mit 2,4 Millionen RROMA ZIGEUNER VERBRECHER + einige Nationale Minderheiten wie Jugoslaven / Ungarn / Deutsche (etwa 1 Million ins gesammt) dann kommt so ein Stuss dabei raus.
Eine Grosse DANKSAGUNG Dazu auch an den Deutschen Medien was da unten nur den Rroma Stuss Filmen in den Slamms u. Mülhalden anschliesend Hier Senden und eine Gesammte Nation über ein Kam Scherren.

Ich will Hier nicht weiter eingehen auf den Unterschide und aufder Rumänische Entstehung. Falls Interesse, Lse nach auf WIKIPEDIA. Rumänien und Hier über die RROMA ZIGEUNER was migranten sind und mit der Rumänischen Bevolkerung nichts Gemeinsam Haben.
Kläre dich selber auf um die Uterschide zu Merken.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> ...


Na bekomm ich noch ne Antwort? 
#370Post 

MfG


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na bekomm ich noch ne Antwort?
> #370Post
> 
> MfG


Da wude zu schnell Gepostet so das Ich dein Posting nicht mal sah.
Ich werde mir SPEZIELL FÜR DICH einige Ebay Links zu Mitglieder Herauspicken und dir diese per PM zukommen lassen weil diese sind vom Thema Hier weit Entfernt.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, Schau dir die PRIVATEN an in der Ebay Kategorie HIFI RARITÄTEN.
 Beschränke dich jedoch NUR auf der Kategorie BANDMASCHINEN sonst wird es zu Zeitaufwändig.
Achte auf den Artikelbeschreibungen / PREISE / Bewertungen und was in den Bewertungen Verkauft wurde in den Letzten 6 Monate.
Du wirst Selber drauf Kommen was da Abgeht.

Erkläre mir danach, das z.B. ein Verkäufer "X" wie Am Fliesband teure Bandgeräte wie AKAI / REVOX / TEAC was nicht unter 250 EURO zu Haben sind, ERLICH alls KELLERFUND Anbietet 
Der Muss ein VERDAMMT GROßEN KELLER haben oder..... Ein Verstecktes Unterirdisches Werk, Eine Produktionstädte?


----------



## DOTL (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@all:
Kommt hier noch was produktives raus oder sollen wir gleich zumachen? Das, was hier geschrieben wurde ist teilweise nicht mehr feierlich. Sowas geht wirklich nicht.
Insofern wären hier einige sehr gut bedient, wenn sie sich insgesamt am Riehmen reißen und objektiver argumentieren.
Zudem, Stammtischparolen möchte hier auch niemand lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@all:
Wenn ein Moderator dazu auffordert, das Niveau des Threads zu steigern, dann ist Offotpic-Spam vielleicht nicht so ganz der richtige Ansatz. 
*lösch*

_Edit: Und Privatunterhaltungen zwischen zwei Personen sind in PMs sicherlich auch besser aufgehoben_




XeQfaN schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ich wusste gar nicht das ebay und verkauf von Privat dingen verboten ist ?



Der Verkauf als solcher nicht. Die Einnahmen aus Verkäufen sind aber ab einer gewissen Höhe meldepflichtig und liegt bei HartzIV -wie für alle Formen von Einnahmen- verdammt niedrig. Die von einigen Leuten hier beschriebenen Dimensionen wären sogar ganz ohne HartzIV keine private Angelegenheit mehr, sondern dürften zumindest als steuerpflichtiges Kleingewerbe laufen.





DaStash schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft wo die öffentliche Meinung sich aus subjektiv dargestellten TV Beiträgen zusammensetzt. Interessanter Weise ist die Politik nicht daran interessiert etwas an diesem Zustand zu ändern, schliesslich ist ein mündiger Bürger unbequemer zu handeln als einer der alles für bare münze nimmt, was ihm sein TV Gerät vorgaukelt.



So viel Hintergedanken würde ich da gar nicht mal reininterpretieren, es ist imho viel einfacher: Da sich die Wählermeinung über den gleichen Mechanismus bildet, sind nur diejenigen Politiker erfolgreich, die in angemessener Weise mit diesem Mediensystem zusammenarbeiten. (wobei vollkommen unerheblich ist, ob sie von den Medien dazu gedrängt werden, ob sie selbst die Medien für ihre Karriere ausnutzen oder ob es sich um einen einfachen Selektionsmechanismus handelt, in dem niemand einen Hintergedanken hat und am Ende nur die ganz oben angekommen, die von sich aus genau das machen, was Springer&Co ansprechend vermarkten)

Politiker, die eine kritische Einstellung zu den Medien haben, können einfach nicht das positive Medienecho erzielen, das nötig ist, um eine Wahl zu gewinnen. Wenn ich BILD unseriös finde und die RTLII-News nicht als Nachrichten bezeichne, dann werde ich keine Interviews für beide geben bzw. die werden auch keine Interviews mit mir machen wollen und unterm strich heißt das, dass mich Millionen potentieller Wähler in ihrem primären "Informations"medium nicht wiederfinden. Grinsebacke Schröder oder ein guter Medienberater (für Merkel) haben in der deutschen "Bildungs"landschaft wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten, die Mehrheit für sich zu begeistern, als Personen mit intelligenten politischen Konzepten oder einer kritischen Einstellung.


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe, also mal angenommen, dann würde ich lieber arbeiten wollen und beschäftigt sein, als meine komplette Privatsphäre offen legen zu müssen und zu Hause rumzusitzen. Und nochmal jemand der arbeitet und Zuschüsse beantragt wird mehr als 100€ Differenz zu reinen Harz4 Empfängern haben.
> 
> MfG




Um noch mal darauf zurück zukommen, ich weiss zwar nicht was du für zuschüsse anmelden willst aber passt schon. Bsp. Kindergeld...? gestrichen einkommen zu hoch. Fahrgeld? gestrichen einkommen zuhoch....

Was willst du eigentlich für zuschüsse beantrage ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mietzuschüsse gibt es afaik als erstes. Kindergeld ist meines Wissens nach vollkommen Einkommens-unabhängig. Das kriegt man auch noch mit mehreren 1000€/Monat.
Die einzigen, die davon nichts haben, sind HartzIVer.


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mietzuschüsse gibt es afaik als erstes. Kindergeld ist meines Wissens nach vollkommen Einkommens-unabhängig. Das kriegt man auch noch mit mehreren 1000€/Monat.
> Die einzigen, die davon nichts haben, sind HartzIVer.




Dann müssten ja meine Schwiegereltern für meine Frau, ja noch ordentlich kohle zurück bekommen... das macht in 2 Jahre .. glaub rund 100... ordentlich kohle. 

Aber es sah wohl schlecht aus, anscheind verdient ihr alle zuwenig ^^


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also Kindergeld bekommt jede Mutter/Vater unabhängig von seinem Einkommen, dass wird nur einmal nach der Geburt beantragt.

In der BRD bekommen selbst Millionäre jeden Monat 184€ pro Kind. Vor kurzem wurde das Kindergeld von 164€ auf 184€ -mit der Begründung, man wolle sozial-schwache Familien fördern- erhöht. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass ALG2-EmpfängerInnen bei der Berechnung das Kindergeld abgezogen wird. Wurden früher bei der Berechnung von der ARGE 164€ abgezogen, werden heute 184€ abgezogen. Sprich, gerade die Menschen die auf die 20€ mehr wirklich angewiesen sind, haben einen Scheiß von der Erhöhung, während Millionen an Kindergeld an Menschen raus geht, die es auf Grund ihres Einkommen nicht nötig haben.


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Also Kindergeld bekommt jede Mutter/Vater unabhängig von seinem Einkommen, dass wird nur einmal nach der Geburt beantragt.
> 
> In der BRD bekommen selbst Millionäre jeden Monat 184€ pro Kind. Vor kurzem wurde das Kindergeld von 164€ auf 184€ -mit der Begründung, man wolle sozial-schwache Familien fördern- erhöht. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass ALG2-EmpfängerInnen bei der Berechnung das Kindergeld abgezogen wird. Wurden früher bei der Berechnung von der ARGE 164€ abgezogen, werden heute 184€ abgezogen. Sprich, gerade die Menschen die auf die 20€ mehr wirklich angewiesen sind, haben einen Scheiß von der Erhöhung, während Millionen an Kindergeld an Menschen raus geht, die es auf Grund ihres Einkommen nicht nötig haben.




So wenn das Kind ein einkommen hat von über 7000.- wird das nichts, 
soweit ich jetzt herausgefunden habe. Aber daja geprallt wurde das man ja soviel zuschläge etc holn kann das ich mehr verdienen würde... sind jetzt hier nicht gekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> So wenn das Kind ein einkommen hat von über 7000.- wird das nichts,




Ein "Kind" mit 7000€ wird wohl schwierig und auch die Verlängerungsoption, bei der Kindergeld bis zum Ende der ersten Ausbildung/bis zum ersten eigenen Einkommen gezahlt wird, dürfte bei solchen Beträgen nicht mehr anwendbar sein.
Ein Kind, dass 7000€ verdient und noch zum Haushalt zählt, würde aber seinerseits genauso aufs HartzIV drücken, so dass das ursprüngliche Argument (schlechter Job + Zuschuss ist immer besser, als HartzIV) bestand hat.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Um noch mal darauf zurück zukommen, ich weiss zwar nicht was du für zuschüsse anmelden willst aber passt schon. Bsp. Kindergeld...? gestrichen einkommen zu hoch. Fahrgeld? gestrichen einkommen zuhoch....
> 
> Was willst du eigentlich für zuschüsse beantrage ?


Lies doch mal den Kontext, ich rede die ganze Zeit von Zuschüssen für Geringverdiener, also die sogenannten Aufstocker. 

MfG


----------



## Riot_deluxe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:

Eine eine alleinerziehende Mutter mit Kind geht arbeiten und verdient 1000€ netto und bekommt 184€ Kindergeld. Also haben die beiden insgesamt 1184€ zum Leben. Die beiden leben in einer Wohnung welche 440€ warm kostet.

Das Amt rechnet/bezahlt wie folgt:

Mutter                                              359€
Kind                                                 215€
Mehrbedarf für allein Erziehende          129€
Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizen       440€
-Kindergeld                                      -184€
-Einkommen(Erklärung Unten)           -720€

Macht 293€ welche vom Amt dazu bezahlt werden.

ALG2-EmpfängerInnen dürfen bis 100€ dazuverdienen, diese werden ihnen nicht vom ALG2 abgezogen. Von allem was darüber hinaus geht dürfen sie 20% behalten und der Rest wird ihnen abgezogen. Das Amt zieht also nur 720€ ab. 1000€ minus 100€ ist gleich 900€. 20% von 900 ist gleich 280€. 280€ plus 100€ ist gleich 380€. 380€ werden als  nicht als Einkommen mit eingerechnet.

Für viele GeringverdienerInnen lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall zusätzlich ALG2 zu beantragen. DerStaat hängt das natürlich nicht an die große Glocke und die meisten wissen garnicht, dass ihnen da noch was zu steht.


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Aufstocker. Bei der Formulierung krieg ich Aufstossen.

Wollen wir doch mal das Kind beim Namen nennen. Das sogenannte "Aufstocken" ist eine staatliche Subvention zur Unterstützung des Lohndumping durch die Arbeitgeber. Das heisst, die Steuerzahler finanzieren den Arbeitgebern die Möglichkeit Arbeitnehmern unwürdige Niedrigstlöhne zu zahlen.

Es ist Augenwischerei und Verschleierung, damit Niemand das Thema MINDESTLOHN ernst nimmt.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das nahezu Verfassungswidrig - es verstösst gegen die WÜRDE eines arbeitenden Menschen sich wie ein Bittsteller Sozialleistungen holen zu müssen um anständig leben zu können, eine Krankenversicherung zu haben und seine Rechnungen bezahlen zu können.

Einfach Formuliert - ein Tritt in die Eier für Jeden der Arbeiten statt Harzen will. Und sich auch noch vom Westerwilli beschimpfen lassen muss.

Nein. Die Regelsätze sind nicht zu hoch. Die Löhne für die "unteren Lohngruppen" sind eine Zumutung - viel zu Gering. Die müssen steigen.
Und wenn Herr Westerwilli genau das meint - das die Geringverdiener mehr Lohn kriegen müssen, um den Anreiz zu Arbeiten und die Distanz zu HartzIV zu erhöhen - DANN hat er Recht. Formuliert er aber nicht so - weil er FDP Parteibonze für Besserverdiener bleibt und ist.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Genghis99

Meine volle Zustimmung! Der Staat -und somit alle SteuerzahlerInnen- finanzieren dem Kapital in dem Fall die Ausbeutung von Menschen.


----------



## Kokosnuss (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Kann ich nur zustimmen.Ich gehe jeden Tag 8 Stunden arbeiten und verdiene nicht genug um davon leben zu können.Ich gebe zu das ich nebenbei noch Harz 4 bekomme natürlich nicht den vollen Satz.Wenn ich von meinem Einkommen alles bezahlt hab würden kaum 50 € zum leben bleiben.Ist schon traurig.

mfg


----------



## EinarN (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich da Heraushalten.

Jemand sagte mir hier das Ich als Rumäner nichts zu Melden habe und wen es mir nicht passt die Tür geht auf in zwei richtungen.

OK aber................ Wen Ich mir hier so Ansehe die ANTI - SOZIALEN (Ich sag Anti- Sozialen um nich ASOZIAL zu Sagen) äuserungen von menschen was Behaupten sie sind teil eines Sozialstaates, muss Ich einfach nur noch Kotzen. 
Wo ist das problem? 
Reicht das Geld nicht mehr um die Autos, Elektroschrott auf pump zu Bezahlen? 
Reichen die Kohle nicht mehr für den so Verwohnten Wohlstand?
Ist die Kasse Lehr und die Gröll Saufurlaube auf Mallorca u. rund um die welt sind nicht mehr Möglich?

Tja wen es euch nicht passt, warum wandert dann nicht aus in Länder was keine Sozialstaaten sind wie Deutschland, wo Ihr für Gesundheit, Rente, Arbeislosigkeit Selber sorgen müst so wie in USA wo Jeder Geld am Konto bunkern muss um zu Vermeiden das er Verreckt, seid selbst Herr und Herscher über Euer Geld und dann seit ihr mögklicherweise glücklicher.

Dieser Gesammte Nörgelnder Dünschiss was Hier abgegeben wird, ist ja echt nicht mer zu ertragen. 
Ihr seit ja noch Schlechter wie kleinkinder. 
Wen das Spielzeug Kaput ist, kommt das große GEHÄULE bei MAMA STAAT 
Wird mal endlich Erwachsen!

Die Arbeitnehmer was hier Permanent Jammern seit über 30 Seiten, warum Veröffentlicht Ihr nicht wie Fiele Schulden ihr bei der Bank habt für jeden Dreck das euch kein Geld mehr übrig bleibt? Einfach so. Offen und Erlich.


----------



## schub97 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@genghis99:Westerwelle hat recht.Ich gehöre zu den Hartz 4 empfänegr man findet für die Faulheit ein leichtes Beispielie Arbeitsämter sind an den Tagen an denen sie morgens offen haben nun fast ganz leer.an den tagen andenen sie jedoch nachmittags offen ahben sit es brechend voll.das ist schone in liechtes beispiel dfaür,dass er recht.

@einarn:Bei euch in Rumänien habt ihr noch schlimmere Armut als hier und nur wiel du nciht dazu gehörst brauchst du dich heir net aufzuspielen.Für uns steht merh auf dem Spiel als für euch:Wir gehörten mal zu den Wirtschaftsstärksten ländern,zu denen ihr nicht gehört.Also überleg dir ob du lieber leise bist oder aber wnen du redest deine worte weise abzuwägen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> @genghis99:Westerwelle hat recht.Ich gehöre zu den Hartz 4 empfänegr man findet für die Faulheit ein leichtes Beispielie Arbeitsämter sind an den Tagen an denen sie morgens offen haben nun fast ganz leer.an den tagen andenen sie jedoch nachmittags offen ahben sit es brechend voll.das ist schone in liechtes beispiel dfaür,dass er recht.
> 
> @einarn:Bei euch in Rumänien habt ihr noch schlimmere Armut als hier und nur wiel du nciht dazu gehörst brauchst du dich heir net aufzuspielen.Für uns steht merh auf dem Spiel als für euch:Wir gehörten mal zu den Wirtschaftsstärksten ländern,zu denen ihr nicht gehört.Also überleg dir ob du lieber leise bist oder aber wnen du redest deine worte weise abzuwägen.



Du bist 12 Jahre alt, laut deinen Angaben in dem NPD-Thread. Hast du überhaupt schon Sozial- und Wirtschaftskunde in der Schule? Was ich damit sagen/fragen will? Du hast kein fundiertes Wissen um bei derart politischen Themen mit reden zu können. Schlimm finde ich, dass deine Aussagen wie in dem NPD-Thread, latent rechtes Gedankengut offenbaren. Vielleicht ist dir das ja selber nicht bewusst? 

Du sagst, dass du selber ALG2-Empfänger bist. Damit meinst du wohl deine Eltern? Weiter sagst du, dass ALG2-Empfänger faul sind. Sind deine Eltern -nach deiner Argumentation- dann nicht auch faul? Sonst würden sie ja nicht ALG2 beziehen?


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich rede nicht von allgemeinen fauheit.WAS DENKST DU WIE OFT MEINE MUTTER VON EINEM JOB ABGELEHNT WURDE NUR WEIL WIR KEIN AUTO HABEN!Hättest du gelesen das ich sagte FAST leer,wüsstest das ein kleinerer teil nicht faul ist.Wenn meine mutter faul wär,woher soll ich dann wissen das die Arbeitsämter morgens leer sind?Du wiedersprichst dir selbst.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> WAS DENKST DU WIE OFT MEINE MUTTER VON EINEM JOB ABGELEHNT WURDE NUR WEIL WIR KEIN AUTO HABEN!Hättest


Genau!

Geht mal auf der Stelen Suchmaschine der Arge und Liest mal selber was da für Anforderungen sind. Da steigen Euch die Harre zur Berge.

PKW Erforderlich 
Fürerschein Erforderlich  
Für Beruf "X" Muss man Trotzdem ALLROUNDER Sein 
FLEXIBEL (Wens geht tag und nacht Abrufbar sein - AUF PRIVAT LEBEN + FAMILIE VERZICHTEN)  
NUR im Interesse der Firma Arbeiten (Wens Geht in der Firma Wohnen u. Malochen bis man Umkippt) 
Wie Möglich Jung sein (Ab 18 - Blos keine Ab 40) und wens Geht Mindestens 15 Jahre Berufserfahrung, Anfänger / Schulabgänger UNERWÜNSCHT 

(Sorry, verarschen kann man sich ja Selber)


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Wenn meine mutter faul wär,woher soll ich dann wissen das die Arbeitsämter morgens leer sind?Du wiedersprichst dir selbst.



Ich gebe mich geschlagen, deine Argumentation hat mich überzeugt. Zum Schluss mein Resümee daraus:

Ein Großteil der arbeitslosen Menschen ist faul, würde Arbeit bekommen, will aber nicht. 

Und ein kleiner Teil der arbeitslosen Menschen -zu dem deine Mutter gehört- ist nicht faul, die bekommen aber alle keine Arbeit.

Alles klar, jetzt habe ich es verstanden...



EinarN schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Geht mal auf der Stelen Suchmaschine der Arge und Liest mal selber was da für Anforderungen sind. Da steigen Euch die Harre zur Berge.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht, für mich klingt das nach einer Ausrede, nichts finden zu wollen. Wer Arbeit sucht bekommt auch welche, selbst ohne Ausbildung und mit schlechten Deutschkenntnissen.

Das ist aber auch gar nicht das Problem in diesem System. Das Problem ist die Gesetzgebung, welche es Arbeitgebern ermöglicht ArbeitnehmerInnen auszubeuten.

Ich kann jeden Menschen verstehen, der sich nicht ausbeuten lassen möchte
und auf Grund dessen keine 800€/Netto-Arbeitsstelle annimmt.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der arbeitslosen Menschen ist faul, würde Arbeit bekommen, will aber nicht.
> Und eine kleiner Teil der arbeitslosen Menschen -zu dem deine Mutter gehört- ist nicht faul, die bekommen aber alle keine Arbeit..



FALSCH !
Umgekehrt:

- Ein Großtel der Arbeislosen Suchen Arbeit, Bekommen aber keine (wie bei seine Mutter u.a.)
- Ein kleiner Teil sind SCHMAROTZER und Wollen nicht Arbeiten.

Der Große Teil wird zu den Kleinen Teil hinzugefügt und ALLE in der Gesellschaft alls Schmarotzer Abgestempelt    



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, für mich klingt das nach einer Ausrede, nichts finden zu wollen..



Doch, es Stimmt und ist keine Ausrede.
BEMÜHE dich und Besuche die Seite der ARBEITSAGENTUR und Überzeuge dich gefälligst Selbst.
Suche dir eine Berufsparte im Bereich HANDWERK z.B. aus, und Budle nach Stellen, schau dir die Angebote an und die Anforderungen in den Beschreibungen.
Danach könnten wir weiter darüber Diskutieren.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> FALSCH !
> Umgekehrt:
> 
> - Ein Großtel der Arbeislosen Suchen Arbeit, Bekommen aber keine (wie bei seine Mutter u.a.)
> ...



Ich glaube, du hast nicht verstanden, dass meine Antwort an "schub97"
sarkastisch gemeint war.

Sag mir bitte deinen Beruf und ich suche dir einige Stellenangebote raus und setzte die Links hier rein.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte deinen Beruf und ich suche dir einige Stellenangebote raus und setzte die Links hier rein.



Mach das. Du hast die Wahl da ich 3 Habe:

1 - Strassenbahn Fahrer
2 - Elektroinstalateur
3 - KFZ Mechatronik

Wichtig:

KEINE ZEITARBEIT FIRMEN sondern nur ECHTE ARBEITGEBER, Raum 47058 max. 150 km Pendelentfernung vom wohnort.
Ah, und noch was !
Achte darauf das ich 47 bin und kein Teeny Schulabgänger. Achte in den Beschreibungen auf der Altersgrenze !

Ich lase mich Überraschen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast nicht verstanden, dass meine Antwort an "schub97"
> sarkastisch gemeint war.


Auch wen es nur Sarkastisch war, damit kippst du brennstoff ins feuer. 
Du siehst ja was da seit 40 seiten abgeht, welche sinlose norglerei, oder?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Mach das. Du hast die Wahl da ich 3 Habe:
> 
> 1 - Strassenbahn Fahrer
> 2 - Elektroinstalateur
> ...




Natürlich Zeitarbeitsfirmen, ich sagte ja, wer Arbeit sucht bekommt auch welche. Weiter unten habe ich dann geschrieben, dass ich aber jeden Menschen verstehe der nicht für 800€/Netto arbeiten gehen will.

Wie gesagt, jeder Mensch bekommt in diesem Land Arbeit. Sofern er bereit ist sich ausbeuten zu lassen um dann mit seinem Lohn am Existenzminimum leben zu können. 

Die sarkastische Antwort an "schub97" halte ich für richtig, denn er hetzt hier gegen arbeitslose Menschen, obwohl er in deren Boot sitzt.

Ich sehe es auch nicht ein mich ausbeuten zu lassen und gehe deshalb nicht arbeiten. Deshalb habe ich mein Abi nachgemacht und gehe studieren.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da muss ich dich wiedersprechen und ich sage dir auch warum:

1 - Ja, Ich wude z.B. auch für 800 EURO Arbeiten gehen.
BEGRÜNDUNG:

a) - Unabhängigkeit von den Behörden
b) - Um nicht Sozial Ausgegrenzt zu werden
c) - Um die Möglichkeit zu haben im kontakt mit mitmenschen zu bleiben, weitere Berufliche Kontakte zu knüpfen um was Beseres zu Finden, Langfristg Angesenen
d) - Um meine Kentnisse unter beweis zu Stellen
e) - Um in mein Beruf "Up to date" zu bleiben.

(Scheiss auf die kohle. Man kann auch etwas Kürzer treten. Wenigstens Vorübergehend)

Das hat nichts mit Ausbeutung zutun sondern mit Langfristige Zukunftsplanung - Berufriche Karriere. 
Man kann nicht in Ein Beruf Einsteigen und sofort die Fette kohle im Hintern Geschoben bekommen (Beonders wen man Jung ist) ohne sich unter Beweis zu Setellen und seine Kapazitäten Zeigen.

Bei H4 Empfänger, bedingt von der Inaktive Zeit, Entsteht eine *SOZIALE LÜCKE *und eine *KENTNISS LÜCKE* im erlernten Beruf was anschliesend sehr Schwer zu schliessen ist und Hier sehe ich das Gröste Problem.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich wiedersprechen und ich sage dir auch warum:
> 
> 1 - Ja, Ich wude z.B. auch für 800 EURO Arbeiten gehen.
> BEGRÜNDUNG:
> ...



Ich kann dich auch gut verstehen, was du sagst hat Hand und Fuß. Deshalb studiere ich mittlerweile, um eben auch "weiter zu kommen".

Klar kann kein Mensch erwarten sofort die dicke Kohle zu bekommen, aber wenn es Mindestlöhne geben würde, dann müssten Menschen die wieder in einen Beruf einsteigen nicht am Existenzminimum leben wie mit ALG2.


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Riot-deluxe: Das hat keiner verstanden das dies sarkastisch gemeint war,das hättest du ruhig mit einemm smiley hervorheben können. 

@Einarn:In Sachen anforderungen hast du recht.Da wird zu viel verlangt.

@beide:Also man kann "uns" in 3 gruppen unterteilen:
1.Die Leute die zu einer normalen Arbeitszeit aufstehen,weil sie entweder unter 400-euro-basis arbeiten oder es einfach gewöhnt sind.Insofern sie arbeitslos sind,suchen sie einen Job.
2.Diese Leute stehen spät auf,aber sind trotzdem interressiert an einem Job.
3.Diese Leute stehen spät auf und interessieren sich nicht im geringsten um einen Job und sagen meistens "Ach ich hab doch Hartz 4".

Mit eurer vermutung könntet ihr recht haben das es sich bei den arbeitssuchenden um die mehrheit handelt.Wir wissen nicht wer recht hat,wir haben keinen fakten oder daten,also sollten wir hiermit abschließen.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ schub97

Ich denke meine PM ist bei dir angekommen und du hast einiges daraus Verstanden.

Was am Traurigsten finde, das verhalten von ein politiker Genannt HERR WESTERWELE, was Alle H4 Empfänger Öfentlich im Plenum alls SCHMAROTZER Abstempelt, was 4 Millionen Menschen Ernidrigt auf allerletzte und somit die Komplette Gesellschaft gegen diese Menschen Aufhezt und das zu Unrecht, ohne Nach zu denken, wie Fiele von diese 4 Millionen Arbeislosen in Hoffnung auf eine Besere zukunft, genau diesen BELEIDIGENDEN Herr Westerwelle Gewählt haben und er Bedankt sich dafür mit ein Derartigen Untragbares Verhalten.

Derartige Diskriminierende Politiker haben in der Regierung eines Landes nichts Verloren und Ich hoffe das bei den Nächsten Wahlen, wisst IHR was IHR zutun habt.


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@einarn ja das ist sie 

Du glaubst der regierung echt dass das nur 4 Millionen Sind?Reingefallen!
Das sind die die keine Arbeit haben und nicht die Hartz 4 Empfänger.Denn wenn ein H4 eine Arbeit hat(und wenns nur 1 euro jobs sind),wird er nicht da zu gezählt.

Das ist diese Verschleierung der übelsten Sorte.

Die CDU wird von diesen ganzen reichen Schnöseln,Spießern und Schmarotzern gewählt.Die sind so naiv und glauben dieses Gefasel.


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das weis ich.

1 EURO Jober, Masnahmen Gänger (Bewerbungstraining / Integration Training / ESTA bildung - Konstenneutrale praktika) fallen aus den Statistiken Heraus.


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Aso.Das wissen aber die wenigsten unter uns .


----------



## EinarN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*ESTA BILDUNGSWERK* ist der allerletzte Dreck.
Das ist *KOSTENLOSE ABRBEIT* - SKAVEREI

Was pasiert da?

die Masnahme geht 9 Monate.
3 Monate bewerbungstraining, ob man das nennen kann.
beim Bewerbungtraining wird nichts anderes gemacht alls im internet gesurft und Bewerbungen geschrieben. DER HAMMER dabei, Die PCs was da zur Verfügung Stehen haben HEUTE NOCH *WINDOWS 95* und *IE3* sind Vol mit viren und troianer bis am rande, es sind Uhralte Pentium 90 mit kaum 500 MB Festplatte.
DAS BIETET DER ARBEITSAMT IM XP / VISTA ZEITALTER ! 
da bekommt jeder eine 3,5" Diskette mit Bewerbungvorlagen in *OFFICE 97* voll mit INFEZIERTE MAKRO's !!!!
Stekt man sowas im eigenen Rechner herein, ist es Vorbei. Da haste UNTERMIETER auf der Platte vom Feinsten.

Nach den 3 Monate Bewerbungtraining, kommt das Kostenneutrale Praktikum.

Das Bedeutet *DU ARBEITEST KOSTENLOS* 8 Stunden in ein Betrieb wo du dich Beworben hast, Bekommst dein Normales H4, Nicht mal Fahrkosten Bekommst. ales in Hofnung das du nach den 6 Monate Praktikum Eingestellt wirst aber das Passiet mit 100% Sicherheit NICHT weil so Haben Arbeitnehmer KOSTENLOSE ARBEITSKRAFT (SKLAVEN) und nach 6 Monate kommt der Nächste.

Machen wir mal eine Milchmädhien Rechnung:
6 Monate arbeit, währe Normalerweise ein NETTO von 800 EURO.
Der BRUTTO währe IN ETWA 1200 EURO. Nun 1200 x 6 = 7200 EURO BRUTTO + SOZIALABGABEN ( KV, AV, RV, SV was er normalerweise für ein Angestellten Bezahlen Müste) in der Tasche des Arbeitgeber Bleiben, währen es um den Dreh in 6 Monate ETWA *15.000 EURO*.

DU, als ARBEITZLOSER H4 Empfänger Gehst Leer aus, Bekommst nur dein H4 Regelsatz und Keine Grosche mehr, Bekommst nicht Mal Fahrkosten, Must Alles Bezahlen aus dein H4 Regelsatz und wen du das Kostenneutrale Praktikum Verweigerst, Bekommste auch noch eine 30% Sperre.

Ich weis  das weil Ich PERSÖNLICH den Rotz Mitgemacht Habe. 
In der praktikumzeit Als PUTZE (Auf den Papieren HAUSMEISTER) bei eine Nobelabsteige in Düsseldorf wo in der Tiefgarage Ferrari, Lamborgini, Aston Martin, Bentley u. Rolls Royce der Gästen Standen, habe Ich in 6 Monate gut 12 kg. Abgenommen da Ich mich nur Aus bohnen u. Brot Ernährte, das nur 2 Mal am Tag da mir das Geld nicht Reichte.
Letztendlich nach den 9 Monate KOSTENNEUTRALES Praktikum (KOSTENLOSES ARBEITEN) Landete Ich an den Tropf im Krankenhaus mit ein Kreislauf Kollaps wegen Unterernährung.

Dieses kostenneutrale praktikum von 6 Monate war noch Schlechter alls meine16 Monate beim BUND in Rumänien wo Ich anstat unter Waffe zu Dienen, ZWANGSARBEIT LEISTETE beim EISENBAHNGLEISBAU, Diskriminierenderweise in der Kommunistische Zeit weil ich zu den in rumänien Lebenden Deutschen Minderheiten Gehörte.
Da Arbeitete Ich 18 Stunden Täglich, Schleppte Betonschwellen und Gleiste in Zangen bei 35°C im Schatten das, Der Schweiss auf der Haut zu Saltzkhristalle Mutierte und am Mittag müsten wir die Mäusefäckalien aus den Bohnen Entfernen das wir haben was zu essen.
Der Unterschid, Da HATTE ICH WAS ZU ESSEN. In der zeit des Kostenneutrales Praktikum HATTE ICH NICHT ZU ESSEN.

Das Bedeutet HARTZ 4 und danach Ich sowas Erlebte, Ist Klar das Ich Ausraste wen Ich diese Jammereien Hier lesen muss vonwegen H4 ist noch zu Fiel, Egal wie Fiele Rote Karten mir die Mods Verpassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Den Hartz 4 Beitrag auf 400-450€ anheben, dafür aber diese 'netten Dinge' wie Bildungs- und Vermittlungsgutscheine abschaffen, ebenso die Sanktionen und die Zwangsbewerbungen (was das bei den Betrieben für Unkosten verursacht...)
Das sind bei weitem die größten Kostenfaktoren!


Was hier kaum jemand mitbekommt bzw wahrhaben will, ist die Vetternwirtschaft bzw man könnt sogar Betrügereien nennen, die insbesondere mit den Vermittlungsgutscheinen betrieben wird.
AFAIR bekommt man damit etwa 2500€ vom Amt, wenn man jetzt jemanden fürn halbes Jahr auf 400€ Basis einstellt, hat man unterm Strich sogar 'nen kleinen Gewinn bzw kann somit Leute für sich umsonst arbeiten lassen.

Bei den Bildungsgutscheinen schauts auch nicht besser aus, vorallen wenn man sich teilweise mal die Teilnehmer anschaut.
Und hier wird auch sehr viel Geld einfach *verschwendet*, wie z.B. bei meiner Mutter, die schon einen Job hatte und dennoch eine 'Weiterbildungsmaßnahme' machte...
Was das dem Staate gekostet hat...

_DAS_ ist etwas, über das man sich aufregen sollte und dürfte, nicht H4 an sich!
Sondern den ganzen Mist, der 'nebenbei' auch noch eingeführt wurde!

*Vergesst nicht: obwohl die Betroffenen mit Hartz4 deutlich weniger bekommen, ist es unterm Strich sogar teurer als die alte Sozialhilfe!*
Das ist sogar ein Fakt!
Denn was bei den Leuten eingespart wird, wird durch Betrügereien/Vetternwirtschaft und auch Gerichtsverfahren wieder raus gehauen...



EinarN schrieb:


> Geht mal auf der Stelen Suchmaschine der Arge und Liest mal selber was da für Anforderungen sind. Da steigen Euch die Harre zur Berge.


Jetzt ist die Frage, ob die das aus Spaß machen oder ob vielleicht die Zwangsbewerbungen an den Anforderungen Schuld sind.

Ich denke mal, dass man hier teilweise die Anforderungen angehoben hat, um sich eben genau davor zu schützen.

Das ist nämlich auch noch ein Problem, dass die Firmen mit Leuten zu kämpfen haben, die eigentlich gar kein Interesse haben, die Tätigkeit, die zu erfüllen wäre, zu erfüllen.
Sie bewerben sich mehr oder minder 'zum Spaß' bzw weil sie es müssen, nicht weil sie Interesse am Job hätten.

Und jetzt rat mal, was die Folgen davon sind?!
Richtig...

Ein Knaller ist auhc das Spargelstechen.
Das kannst nur machen, wenn du wirklich (körperlich) Top fit bist - was man als H4 Empfänger idR nicht ist.

€dit:
Und wie man die Arbeitslosenstatistik fälscht ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was die zwangsbewerbung Betrifft ist Bekannt und es hat auch ein Vorteil weis keiner Kennt.

Der Arbeitsvermittler der ARGE (VERMITLERL = THEORETISCH), Fragt:

*- Schaffen sie 2 Bewerbungen Pro Monat? *
(Bis zum Nächsten Termin zweck EIGENBEMÜHUNGEN EINSICHT Vergehen in der Regel 6 - 8 Monate)
Sagste NEIN, Glotzt er Blöd aus der Wäsche und DU BIST DER DOOFE, sagste JA, Kommt Ein GRINSEN und wieder DU BIST DER DOOFE, aber........:

Was die Meisten nicht Wissen, die Arge Bezahlt *5 EURO* für Je Bewerbung 

die limmit ist irgendwo bei 250 - 270 EURO Bewerbungskosten. Weis nicht Mehr Genau. Nun Schreibst du NUR 10 Bewerbungen, Haste Schon den 50er Prompt am Konto. 
Dafür must du vom dein zuständigen Arbeitsvermittler bei der Arge den Bewrbungskostenerstatung Formular Verlangen.Du Schreibst 10 Bewerbungen, Trägst diese im Formular ein + die notwendigen Bankverbindung Infos u. was Dort Verlangt wird, Gibste diese 10 Bewerbungen in kopie (zweitexemplar hinzu) ab bei der Arge und in max. 2 wochen haste das Geld am Konto.
Ist Unwichtig ob die Arbeitgeber darauf antworten oder nicht. Es sind nun mal BEWERBUNGSKOSTEN.

Wer nun Ganz Schlau ist, Geht im NOWEMBER des Jahres, Schreibt 15 oder 20 Bewerbungen = 75 bzw. 100 EURO Zusäzlich in der Tasche und das ist für ein H4 Empfänger Verdammt Fiel geld, besonders wen man Berücksichtigt das im Volgemonat DEZEMBER Weihnachten ist und man will ja den Kindern ein Geschenk unter den Weihnachtsbaul Legen. 
Nun mit den Beantragten Bewerbungskosten im NOWEMBER + 2 Wochen bis das Geld am Konto ist = WEIHNACHTSGELD VOM FEINSTEN !

So Lange ich Arbeitslos war, Mache ich es so Regelmäsich. Mich müste keiner Zwigen Bewerbungen zu Schreiben  weil nur Bares ist Wahres. 

Was  die Statlichen Finanziellen Verluste Betrifft, da Haste Vollkommen Recht. Wen man bedenkt Das der Staat eigentlich das 3 Fache für ein H4 Empfänger Ausgibt alls es Tatsächlich Monatlich in der Hand Bekommt.
Die Ausgaben sind zu 80% BETRÜGERISCHE ABZOCKE. Der Rest ist KV, RV, SV).
was diese Vermittlungsagenturen Betrifft, Diese sind entstanden in volge der ICH.AG Gesetze was wiederum ein Blödsinn sind. Man hofte so den Arbeislosen zu Ermöglichen sich Selbständig zu Machen mit ARGE + Staat Hilfe. 
Der Schuss ging jedoch nach Hinten los weil Fast Jeder ICH.AG'ler Mache ARBEITSVERMITTLUNG, was das Einfachste war mit Minimale Investitionen. Quasi der Telefonierte Herum und mache die Arbeit des Arbeislosen u.die Arbeit der ARGE, und Bekam geld von der ARGE weil er den "X" oder "Y" Arbeitslosen eine Stelle Vermittelte.
Da das Gescheft Sehr Lukrativ sich Erwiesen hat, sind diese Vermittlungsagenturen wie die pilze aus den Boden Geschossen (Am Anfang wie Erwähnt als ICH.AG) und nun Ist der Arbeitsmarkt damit Regelrecht Zugemüllt und der Gesezgeber hat nicht nur die Kontrolle darüber schon Längst Verloren aber die Arge ist Damit Völlig Überfordert und nun Haben wir den Salat was Wiederum auf den Rücken des H4 Empfänger abgeweltzt wird.


----------



## XeQfaN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was ist den ein gering verdiener eurer meinung,..


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Was ist den ein gering verdiener eurer meinung,..



Zum Beispiel Menschen die voll-zeit arbeiten gehen, dabei aber so wenig verdienen, dass sie noch einen ALG2-Zuschuss vom Staat bekommen. Laut Statistik über eine Millionen Menschen in Deutschland.

Das heißt im Enddefekt, dass der Staat -also alle SteuerzahlerInnen- dem Kapital die Ausbeutung von Menschen auch noch mitfinanziert.

Richtig pervers, wenn man sich das so überlegt. Nicht nur, dass das Kapital durch den Arbeitsaufwand von den beschäftigten Menschen einen Gewinn erzielt, sie erzielen sogar noch einen Gewinn aus Menschen die gar nicht für sie arbeiten.


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Laut Statistik über eine Millionen Menschen in Deutschland..


Lasse es mal Zusammen Fassen:

Dieses Land hat schätzungsweise *80 MILIONEN* Einwohner.
wie Fiele sind da Berufstätig? 
Ahm...............*60 MILLIONEN* der Rest *20 MILLIONEN* = Rentner, Kinder, Hausfrauen (Schätzungsweise)
OK......

Nun, Von gut SCHÄTZUNGSWEISE 60 MILLIONEN MENSCHEN sind:
- ETWA *1 Million* + / -  Mindestverdiner was ALG 2 Zuschuss Benötigen.
- ETWA *4 Milionen* H4 Empfänger.

Runden wir mal auf *GROßZÜGIGERWEISE*, Auf *6 MILLIONEN*
Nun, 60 - 6 = *54 MILLIONEN* Was Keine Problemen haben und genau diese *54 MILLIONEN* Regen sich auf wegen diese *6 MILLIONEN*.

Merkt ihr nicht wie Lecherlich alldas ist beim Potential eines Landes wie Deutschland?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

lächerlich ist, das zu verharmlosen. Die Politik gibt Geld für dies und das aus, sogar für wirklich unnütze Dinge und dann kommen noch Leute hinzu, die sich sagen: "Hey, ich geh nicht arbeiten, weil ich mehr Geld habe mit Hartz IV, als wenn ich arbeiten gehen würde".

Wie ich auch schon mal geschrieben habe, würde ich auch mehr Geld haben, wenn ich H4 beantragen würde. Und es ist schlimm, wenn Menschen allein schon einen Gedanken dafür verschwenden können, sich das vorzustellen. 

Da läuft was gewaltig falsch. Wenn die Linken mehr H4 Geld fordern, frage ich mich, wer dann noch arbeiten gehen will? 
Wenn eine Familie "nur" 40 Euro weniger im Monat hat von H4, als eine Familie in dem einer Arbeit geht, *lohnt es sich dann wirklich arbeiten zu gehen, nur weil es moralisch "höher" ist?*


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> lächerlich ist, das zu verharmlosen.


Tut keiner Verharmlosen sondern das Verhältniss dar zu Stellen, Verhältniss was Wesentlich Besser ist alls in  den Anderen Benachbarten Länder und das ist der Springende punkt.





> Die Politik gibt Geld für dies und das aus, sogar für wirklich unnütze Dinge


Und wie !!!
Da wird geld beim Fester heraus Geschmissen in Miliarden Höhe und keiner kann was dagegen unternehmen. Nur wen man bedenkt wie Fiel geld im Ausland Fliest zur Sinlos Übertriebene Karitative Zwecke und fiel mehr. Darüber könnte man ein Buch Schreiben





> ....und dann kommen noch Leute hinzu, die sich sagen: "Hey, ich geh nicht arbeiten, weil ich mehr Geld habe mit Hartz IV, als wenn ich arbeiten gehen würde".


 Mag sein das es auch diese sorte gibt aber man kann nicht 4 Millionen in ein Topf schmeisen wegen einige Hunderte Schmarotzer was man quasi auf den Fingern Zählen kann im vergleich mit der Bevölkerung des Landes.





> Da läuft was gewaltig falsch.


Sicher das jede menge Falsch leuft und das Begint bei der Politik was mehr nach hinten los geht anstat nach Forne, man hat es zutun überwiegend mit Sprücheklopfer was im Hintergedanken zu 90% nur das eigene Wohlergehen haben. Gute Hohe Dieten, ist die Legislationzeit um, Ab in Rente mit Fette Kohle am Bankkonto, Ne fette zigare im Mundwinkel, dann werden die MEMOARS Geschrieben anschliesend zur Ruhe Gesetzt und das leben geniesen mit 25.000 EURO Monatliche Rente auf Steuerzehler Kosten irgendwo auf ein Boot in Monako.





> Wenn die Linken mehr H4 Geld fordern, frage ich mich, wer dann noch arbeiten gehen will?


Stelle dir mal die Frage wen diese nicht Mehr geld bekommen, was dann mit denen Passiert wen die Gesundheit sodermassen hinüber sind, das diese Arbeitsunfähig sind auf Lebenszeit. Was dann? Kommt es nicht dann noch Teurer zu Stehen?





> Wenn eine Familie "nur" 40 Euro weniger im Monat hat von H4, als eine Familie in dem einer Arbeit geht, *lohnt es sich dann wirklich arbeiten zu gehen, nur weil es moralisch "höher" ist?*


Hab ich bereitz in ein Vorposting Erwähnt welche Vorteile dabei sind auch wen nur 40 EURO + sind


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> lächerlich ist, das zu verharmlosen. Die Politik gibt Geld für dies und das aus, sogar für wirklich unnütze Dinge und dann kommen noch Leute hinzu, die sich sagen: "Hey, ich geh nicht arbeiten, weil ich mehr Geld habe mit Hartz IV, als wenn ich arbeiten gehen würde".
> 
> Wie ich auch schon mal geschrieben habe, würde ich auch mehr Geld haben, wenn ich H4 beantragen würde. Und es ist schlimm, wenn Menschen allein schon einen Gedanken dafür verschwenden können, sich das vorzustellen.
> 
> ...



Was du hier behauptest stimmt einfach nicht. Schau dir bitte meine Beispielrechnung eine Seite vorher an. Jeder Mensch der Arbeiten geht, hat mind. 100€ mehr im Monat. Im Übrigen fordern "die Linken" in erster Linie Mindestlöhne, womit die ganze Diskussion hinfällig wäre, wenn sich Arbeit wieder lohnen würde.

Edit: Hier eine erklärende Aufrechnung, dachte ich hätte die schon gepostet:

Laut ALG2 steht einer alleine lebenden Person 359€ zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalt
und bis 360€ Bruttowarmiete in Berlin (Richtet sich in jeder Region nach den Mietspiegeln) zu.
Nehmen wir mal an deine Wohnung kostet 340€ Bruttowarmiete. Also stehen dir laut Amt 700€ zu.
Nehmen wir mal an du verdienst im Monat 900€/Netto. 100€ davon werden dir laut ALG2 nicht angerechnet, sowie von allem was darüber hinausgeht 20%. Was also als Einkommen 
Angerrechnet wird sind 640€. 700€ stehen dir laut ALG2 zu, also bekommst
du jeden Monat vom Amt noch 60€ dazu.

Bei 1000€/netto würde man noch 40€ dazu bekommen

Bei 1100€/netto würde man noch 20€ dazu bekommen

Und ab 1200€/netto nichts mehr

Kannst du mir ruhig glauben, ich studiere Sozialpädagogik und helfe unentgeltlich Menschen bei ihren Anträgen...


----------



## schub97 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Diese "Kurse" wenn mans so nennen kann,sind so sinnlos.
Oft ist man alleine und alle Frauen in der Gruppe meiner Mum surften im internet.Da steckt zu wenig Konsequenz hinter.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@EinarN: Hab auch nicht behauptet das 4 Mio. Leute das selbe denken  Es gibt einen geringen Teil, und selbst das sind schon zu viele.



> Stelle dir mal die Frage wen diese nicht Mehr geld bekommen, was dann mit denen Passiert wen die Gesundheit sodermassen hinüber sind, das diese Arbeitsunfähig sind auf Lebenszeit. Was dann? Kommt es nicht dann noch Teurer zu Stehen?


Diese Leute sind staatlich Pflichtversichert. Von daher steht es jedem frei sich in Behandlung zu begeben. Ich kann auch ne Millionen verdienen...wenn ich unheilbar an Krebs erkrankt bin, nützt mir kein Geld der Welt  Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich kann dir in dem Punkt leider nicht folgen, was du mit dem Satz aussagen wolltest.

@Riot: Das glaub ich dir auch. Aber es gibt sicherlich Menschen, die auf 100 Euro verzichten können um zuhaus faul rumliegen zu können und sich damit arrangieren 

@schub: Als ich vor einiger Zeit arbeitslos war, wurde ich in eine berufsbildenen Maßnahme gesteckt, die für mich sehr sinnvoll war. Dort wurde uns gezeigt, wie man richtig Anschreiben/Bewerbungen schreibt, Vorstellungsgespräche wahrnimmt und dergleichen. Leider hatten einige keine Lust. Und die sind es dann, die auch weiterhin keine Arbeit finden, weil sie gegen alles bocken.


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Riot_deluxe

Genau richtig 

Sogar 1 EURO Jobs sind Rentabel.
alls Beispiel, eine 2 Personen Bedarfsgemeinscaht (hier in meiner Nähe) hat 936 EURO Monatlich, davon 300 EURO Miete Warm, 89 EURO Strom + 69 EURO Festenetz mit iNet + 2 Handys).
bleiben noch Übrig = 478 EURO zum Leben für 2 Personen, Gedacht nu LEBENSMITTEL+ REINIGUNG + PFLEGE
Um 478 EURO Aus zu geben nur auf Lebensmittel (Reinigung Kram kauft man nicht Täglich oder wöchentlich) müste man Täglich nur zur McDonalds Fressen gehen.
Machen nun BEIDE ein 1 EURO Job kommen noch 500 EURO Dazu ( 2 x 250 EURO). Davon 2 x 54 EURO Abzihen die zwei Monatskarten Preisstuffe "A" für Öfentliche Verkehrsmitteln = 392 EURO Cash auf der Kralle.
Nun 478 + 392 = 870 EURO Monatlich Verfügbar nach Lust und Laune.

Nun, um erlich zu Sein, wer ein 1 Euro Job Ablehnt ist einfach nur DÄMLICH oder Sodermassen STROH-DOOF das er nicht weis was er tut.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Irgendwie komm ich mit der Rechnung jetzt nicht klar ^^ 

Ok, Kopfrechnen war noch nie mein Hauptgebiet -.- Wieviel hätte denn folgende Situation im Monat übrig:

"2 Erwachsene, verheiratet, H4 + 2 Zimmerwohnung im Rhein/Main Gebiet"
im Gegensatz zu 
"2 Erwachsene, verheiratet, eine Person 1400 brutto/monat, zweite Person kein H4 und im Studium + 2 Zimmerwohnung im Rhein/Main Gebiet Warmmiete 500Euro"


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Diese Leute sind staatlich Pflichtversichert. Von daher steht es jedem frei sich in Behandlung zu begeben. Ich kann auch ne Millionen verdienen...wenn ich unheilbar an Krebs erkrankt bin, nützt mir kein Geld der Welt  Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich kann dir in dem Punkt leider nicht folgen, was du mit dem Satz aussagen wolltest.



Klar und bei der Pflege u. Krankenversicherung ist bei dir die Pflicht Beendet?
Das diese PFLEGEVERSICHERUNG u. KRANKENVERSICHERUNG vorne und Hinten nicht Reicht und wieder Der Steuerzahler die Tasche Hinhalten muss ist dir Bewust? 
Merkst du nicht das Die Krankenkassen mit ein Bein in der Pleite sind sonst wurden diese nicht Dauernd Beiträge Erhöhen, Praxisgebüren, Erzneimittel Verpackungsverortnung usw.

Nimm denen mal das geld weg und du wirst sehen was Passiert. 
Diese werden nicht nur Kaput, sondern die Laufen AMOK. 
Die haben nichts zu Fressen sind mit ein Bein in der Obdachlosigkeit, Die Beginen mit Drogen, Alkohol, Prostitution, Überfälle, Werden zur Verbrecher, *DIE KRIMINALITÄT STEIGT*. 
Daran schon Gedacht?
Der Knastaufenhalt der Kriminellen, wer finanziert den das ? 
Nicht wieder der Steuerzahler?

Rutschen die in der Schine ab, eine Soziale Reintegration ist so gut wie AUSGESCHLOSSEN. Wer finanziert dan das?
Denkste das es Besser ist 4 Millionen Obdachlose, Junkies, Kleinkriminelle, Prostituierte, Strassenkinder im Land zu Haben? 
Wurdest du dich damit Besser Fülen?

Zusäzlich dazu, Es gibt einige Statistiken in Sämtliche Portale und forums was NUR FÜR ERWACHSENE zugänglich sind Ab 18 wo Klar und Deutlich Steht das Gut fast Jede 4 Frau was im H4 Bereich Lebt bzw. an der Armutsgrenze sich *HEIMLICH PROSTIUTUIERT* um Die Finanzlage auf zu Bessern gegen BARES oder für DIENSTLEISTUNGEN Ist dir das Bewust?
Darüber wurde sogar Mehrfach in den Medien diskutiert und das nicht nur Ein Mal.
Ist dir klar das sobald diese noch weniger Geld haben das Soas noch Häftiger wird was eine Grösere Kriminalität Hinzufügt, von Geschlechtskrankheiten (HIV / Hepatitis C) Ganz zu Schweigen, Dunkelziffer von Vergewaltigungen Steigt mit andere Wörter CHAOS.

Ich denke nun kannste mir volgen..


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@MalkavianChild85

Verstehe den EinarN manchmal auch nicht. Liegt leider an seinem -zumTeil- schlechten Deutsch.

@EinarN 

Ist nicht böse gemeint. Wenn ich in Rumänien wäre, könnte ich dort kein Wort...


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Wenn ich in Rumänien wäre, könnte ich dort kein Wort...


Auf was Weten das Du klar kommst?
Dort ist Voller Deutsche aber die sprechen wie ich in Dialekt. 
Das ist eine MIXTUR zwischen den Österreichisches u. Bayern Deutsch Dialekt 
Trotzden wurdest du Klar kommen.


----------



## Sash (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

dialekt wäre ja noch witzig, aber deine rechtschreibung und grammatik ist fürn arsch. sorry.


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> dialekt wäre ja noch witzig, aber deine rechtschreibung und grammatik ist fürn arsch. sorry.


Ich weis.
Wurde bei dir auch so sein wen du 12 Jahre Schule in eine andere sprache machen wurdest und das regim deine Muttersprache VERBIETEN wurde.

Wir sind zwar OFF TOPIC aber, glaube mir, 28 Jahre Kommunismus mit *ZWANGSPRACHE RUMÄNISCH* und Schule* NUR auf Rumänisch*, Deutsch Sprechen nur hinter Vorgehaltene hand da *VERBOTEN*, Heimlich Deutsch Lesen und Schreiben lernen so gut es geht ist Kein Zuckerschlecken und das ist nun das Ergebniss.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Klar und bei der Pflege u. Krankenversicherung ist bei dir die Pflicht Beendet?
> Das diese PFLEGEVERSICHERUNG u. KRANKENVERSICHERUNG vorne und Hinten nicht Reicht und wieder Der Steuerzahler die Tasche Hinhalten muss ist dir Bewust?
> Merkst du nicht das Die Krankenkassen mit ein Bein in der Pleite sind sonst wurden diese nicht Dauernd Beiträge Erhöhen, Praxisgebüren, Erzneimittel Verpackungsverortnung usw.



Die Krankenkassen sind deshalb fast pleite, weil sich die Vorstände die Taschen voll machen. Und die Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung ist staatlich mitversichert  Also auch H4ler bekommen dies.

Und ja, der Steuerzahler ist der dumme.



EinarN schrieb:


> Nimm denen mal das geld weg und du wirst sehen was Passiert.
> Diese werden nicht nur Kaput, sondern die Laufen AMOK.
> Die haben nichts zu Fressen sind mit ein Bein in der Obdachlosigkeit, Die Beginen mit Drogen, Alkohol, Prostitution, Überfälle, Werden zur Verbrecher, *DIE KRIMINALITÄT STEIGT*.
> Daran schon Gedacht?
> ...



Wieso soll man denen das Geld wegnehmen? Ich hatte gemeint, man solle den H4 Satz kürzen, denn jeder H4ler ist gesetzlich versichert und braucht deshalb nicht mehr Geld für die Krankenkasse. Das bezahlt der dumme Steuerzahler 



EinarN schrieb:


> Rutschen die in der Schine ab, eine Soziale Reintegration ist so gut wie AUSGESCHLOSSEN. Wer finanziert dan das?
> Denkste das es Besser ist 4 Millionen Obdachlose, Junkies, Kleinkriminelle, Prostituierte, Strassenkinder im Land zu Haben?
> Wurdest du dich damit Besser Fülen?



Wer zu faul ist, zu arbeiten und auch weiss, auf was er sich mit H4 einlässt, der wird auch mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. 
Weshalb sollten die Leute obdachlos werden oder Drogen verkaufen? Kleinkriminelle gibts auch so schon genug. Und wenn diese Leute H4 bekommen und schon kriminell sind, werden die das auch weiterhin sein...ob mit mehr oder weniger Geld.


EinarN schrieb:


> Zusäzlich dazu, Es gibt einige Statistiken in Sämtliche Portale und forums was NUR FÜR ERWACHSENE zugänglich sind Ab 18 wo Klar und Deutlich Steht das Gut fast Jede 4 Frau was im H4 Bereich Lebt bzw. an der Armutsgrenze sich *HEIMLICH PROSTIUTUIERT* um Die Finanzlage auf zu Bessern gegen BARES oder für DIENSTLEISTUNGEN Ist dir das Bewust?
> Darüber wurde sogar Mehrfach in den Medien diskutiert und das nicht nur Ein Mal.
> Ist dir klar das sobald diese noch weniger Geld haben das Soas noch Häftiger wird was eine Grösere Kriminalität Hinzufügt, von Geschlechtskrankheiten (HIV / Hepatitis C) Ganz zu Schweigen, Dunkelziffer von Vergewaltigungen Steigt mit andere Wörter CHAOS.
> 
> Ich denke nun kannste mir volgen..


Du malst den Teufel aber gerne an die Wand  Wie schon gesagt, wir leben hier in Deutschland und man kann hier Arbeit finden.


----------



## Sash (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

sorry so sollte das nicht rüberkommen. aber so wie du das sagtest hättest du nur ein dialekt...


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wieso soll man denen das Geld wegnehmen? Ich hatte gemeint, man solle den H4 Satz kürzen, denn jeder H4ler ist gesetzlich versichert und braucht deshalb nicht mehr Geld für die Krankenkasse. Das bezahlt der dumme Steuerzahler


Ob Kürzt oder Komplett, auch KÜRZUNG ist GELD WEG NEHMEN.
Was ? Braucht nicht Mehr geld für die Krankenkasse? OK. Wer bezahlt dan die Praxisgebür, Erzneimittel Zuzahlung 5 EURO für jede Dreck, Kosten für nicht Verschreibungspflichtige Medikamenten, Krankenhaus Tagegelt usw. 
VON WO SOLL ER DAS BEZAHLEN?
Sorry aber deine Denkweise ist zimlich eingeschränkt.


> Weshalb sollten die Leute obdachlos werden oder Drogen verkaufen?


 Frag mal die Geselschaft was derartige menschen AUSGRENZt bis sie anfangen unter DEPRESIONEN ZU LEIDEN. Bis zum Rest ist nur noch ein Kleiner Scritt





> Kleinkriminelle gibts auch so schon genug. Und wenn diese Leute H4 bekommen und schon kriminell sind, werden die das auch weiterhin sein...ob mit mehr oder weniger Geld.


Ja, klar. Kein Problem. Wen es dir nichts Ausmacht Mal ab und zu ein Messer in den Rippen zu Bekommen oder ein Basebal Schläger über der Birne für 20 EURO während du gemütlich Spazieren gehst, die Warscheinlichkeit Drauf zu gehen für ein "zwanny" Wesentlich grösser wird, ich hab kein Problem damit 


> Du malst den Teufel aber gerne an die Wand  Wie schon gesagt, wir leben hier in Deutschland und man kann hier Arbeit finden.


Nein Ich Male kein Teufel auf der Wand. Ich kann dir per PM einige Links zukommen lasen, Dann Vergeht dir das Lachen.

*Die PM mit 3 Interesante BEWEIS LINKS habe Ich dir Bereitz Zukommen lassen.*



Sash schrieb:


> sorry so sollte das nicht rüberkommen. aber so wie du das sagtest hättest du nur ein dialekt...


Mach dir mal kein Kopf. 
Ich kann damit leben. Lebe seit 47 Jahre damit.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie gesagt, Kriminalität gibt es überall. Und die Links zu diversen Seiten zeigen für mich keinen "Beweis" das dort H4ler unbedingt Geld brauchen  

Wer zudem Abends durch einen Park wandert in bestimmten Gegenden, der muss damit rechnen, das dort ein paar Leute stehen, die einen erleichtern wollen. Ich lauf im dunklen auch nicht gerne durchs Gallusviertel in Frankfurt, weils da genug Leute gibt, denen ich auch tagsüber nicht begegnen möchte 

Und ja, ich grenze Leute aus die Drogen verkaufen. Sowas gehört nicht in die Gesellschaft. Wer sein Leben nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, weil er zu faul ist, was zu leisten, hat selbst schuld. So sehe ich das.


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ MalkavianChild85

Ja, es ist etwas schwer nach zu Volzihen was bei den 3 Seiten was Ich dir geschikt habe, abgeht sofern man dort nicht angemeldet ist und im Geschützten bereich nicht herein kommt.
Bist ein mahl da drinn, haut es dich von den Socken.

Was gewisse gegenden betrifft zur späten Abendstunde, sorry wir sind bnicht in der Bronx sondern in Deutschland. Du weist was ich meine 

Fakt ist, egal wie man es dreht oder wendet, um so weniger geld einige in der tasche haben, um so mehr steigt die krimialität.
Das gleiche auch bei denen was zu fiel haben und den rant nicht mehr vol bekommen.
Hier muss "die goldene mite" gewählt werden um ein gewissen gleichgewicht zu behalten dabei auch vermeiden was man vermeiden kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja, aber man kann doch nicht sagen: Wir geben euch mehr Geld, dafür hört ihr bitte auf Drogen zu dealen, zu prostituieren, etc.

Da wird man doch gerade zu eingeladen Hartz IV zu beantragen bzw. den Sozialstaat auszunutzen. 

In Polen bekommt man 95 Euro, sofern ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Stell dir mal vor, wir würden hier mit Geld um uns schmeißen...die Leute würden uns die Bude einrennen.

Und mal ehrlich. Wenn ich als Beispiel 400 Euro H4 bekommen würde und würde nebenbei mit Drogenverkauf noch zusätzlich 300 bekommen...würde ich dann aufhören? Nein, denn auf die 300 würde ich dann auch nicht verzichten  

Somit wäre das doch recht sinnfrei, oder?

*Btw. könnte hier mal jemand mitposten? Es soll ja schließlich kein Dialog geführt werden  Sonst verkommt der Thread hier noch zu einem Chat, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @EinarN: Hab auch nicht behauptet das 4 Mio. Leute das selbe denken  Es gibt einen geringen Teil, und selbst das sind schon zu viele.



"zu viel" für ein Idealbild. Aber sind es so viele, dass sie in unserer ganz und gar nicht idealen Welt das größte und dringenste Problem darstellen? Ich denke nicht.



> Diese Leute sind staatlich Pflichtversichert. Von daher steht es jedem frei sich in Behandlung zu begeben. Ich kann auch ne Millionen verdienen...wenn ich unheilbar an Krebs erkrankt bin, nützt mir kein Geld der Welt  Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich kann dir in dem Punkt leider nicht folgen, was du mit dem Satz aussagen wolltest.



Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch kaum, was er auf seiner Tastatur macht, ich vermute aber mal, dass er auf die diversen Zusatzzahlungen anspielt (Medikamente, Zahnbehandlung,...), die eine sehr große Belastung für HartzIVer oder Geringverdiener allgemein werden können.
(Was das mit dem von dir angesprochenen Problematik der Forderungen der Linken zu tun hat, weiß ich aber auch nicht. In diesem Zusammenhang hätte man eher darauf hinweisen sollen, dass die Linke die "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen"-Frage wenn dann von der anderen Seite angehen würde - Mindestlöhne&Co)



> @Riot: Das glaub ich dir auch. Aber es gibt sicherlich Menschen, die auf 100 Euro verzichten können um zuhaus faul rumliegen zu können und sich damit arrangieren



Ich frage mich manchmal, wo dieser Neid auf Leute herkommt, deren kommende Jahrzehnte aus vor-der-Glotze-vegetieren, Discounter-abklappern und bürokratischen Schikanen und nichts anderem bestehen werden?




EinarN schrieb:


> Ich weis.
> Wurde bei dir auch so sein wen du 12 Jahre Schule in eine andere sprache machen wurdest



Es gibt mitlerweile ein Vielzahl an technischen Hilfsmitteln, die für eine erhebliche Verbesserung sorgen können. Wenn man diese nicht nutzt und seine Zeit lieber in mehr Text (ohne zusätzlichen Inhalt) anstatt in Korrekturen investiert, kann man das nicht Zuständen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend in die Schuhe schieben. (und auch keinen Dialekten)


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal, wo dieser Neid auf Leute herkommt, deren kommende Jahrzehnte aus vor-der-Glotze-vegetieren, Discounter-abklappern und bürokratischen Schikanen und nichts anderem bestehen werden?



Öhm Neid in welchem Sinne? Also ich verstehe das so: Geld bekommen, fürs Nichts-Tun. Das heißt für mich: Fernseh schauen, am PC bis in die Nacht spielen, ab und zu mal zum Amt laufen, Zeitung lesen...schlafen... 

Der einzige Neid von mir ist die "Freizeit", mehr aber auch nicht. Ich könnte zB nicht darauf verzichten alle zwei Jahre mal in den Urlaub zu fahren/fliegen, oder mir neue Hardware zu kaufen bzw. ein Auto zu fahren.


----------



## EinarN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch kaum, was er auf seiner Tastatur macht, ich vermute aber mal, dass er auf die diversen Zusatzzahlungen anspielt (Medikamente, Zahnbehandlung,...), die eine sehr große Belastung für HartzIVer oder Geringverdiener allgemein werden können.


Genau Richtig


> Es gibt mitlerweile ein Vielzahl an technischen Hilfsmitteln, die für eine erhebliche Verbesserung sorgen können. Wenn man diese nicht nutzt und seine Zeit lieber in mehr Text (ohne zusätzlichen Inhalt) anstatt in Korrekturen investiert, kann man das nicht Zuständen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend in die Schuhe schieben. (und auch keinen Dialekten)


Ein Englisches Betriebsystem, kann dir keine Deutsche Rechtschreib Korekur Liefern.
Ich versuche jedoch die fehlern so gering wie nur möglich zu halten auch wen das nicht immer klapt.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So viel Hintergedanken würde ich da gar nicht mal reininterpretieren, es ist imho viel einfacher: Da sich die Wählermeinung über den gleichen Mechanismus bildet, sind nur diejenigen Politiker erfolgreich, die in angemessener Weise mit diesem Mediensystem zusammenarbeiten. (wobei vollkommen unerheblich ist, ob sie von den Medien dazu gedrängt werden, ob sie selbst die Medien für ihre Karriere ausnutzen oder ob es sich um einen einfachen Selektionsmechanismus handelt, in dem niemand einen Hintergedanken hat und am Ende nur die ganz oben angekommen, die von sich aus genau das machen, was Springer&Co ansprechend vermarkten)
> 
> Politiker, die eine kritische Einstellung zu den Medien haben, können einfach nicht das positive Medienecho erzielen, das nötig ist, um eine Wahl zu gewinnen. Wenn ich BILD unseriös finde und die RTLII-News nicht als Nachrichten bezeichne, dann werde ich keine Interviews für beide geben bzw. die werden auch keine Interviews mit mir machen wollen und unterm strich heißt das, dass mich Millionen potentieller Wähler in ihrem primären "Informations"medium nicht wiederfinden. Grinsebacke Schröder oder ein guter Medienberater (für Merkel) haben in der deutschen "Bildungs"landschaft wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten, die Mehrheit für sich zu begeistern, als Personen mit intelligenten politischen Konzepten oder einer kritischen Einstellung.


Ja genau, deshalb sprach ich ja auch von unmündigen Bürgern und der bewußten Kleinhaltung des politischen Interesses, so ist es den Politkern nämlich eher möglich, durch populistische Phrasen ohne Inhalt sich zu vermarkten und auf Wahlstimmfang zu gehen, als wenn sie es mit hinterfragenden Bürgern zu tun hätten. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Privatdiskussionen werden PM geführt.
Letzte Warnung an alle Beteiligten. Hier gehts um H4




EinarN schrieb:


> Genau Richtig
> Ein Englisches Betriebsystem, kann dir keine Deutsche Rechtschreib Korekur Liefern.



Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Betriebssystem Mehrsprachtauglich sind und eine Rechtschreibkorrektur in einer anderen Sprache bereitstellen können, als für die Benutzeroberfläche genutzt wird, sind Browser-Plug-Ins sowieso unabhängig von beidem.




DaStash schrieb:


> Ja genau, deshalb sprach ich ja auch von unmündigen Bürgern und der bewußten Kleinhaltung des politischen Interesses, so ist es den Politkern nämlich eher möglich, durch populistische Phrasen ohne Inhalt sich zu vermarkten und auf Wahlstimmfang zu gehen, als wenn sie es mit hinterfragenden Bürgern zu tun hätten.



Mein Punkt war, dass es eben nicht bewußte Kleinhaltung ist, sondern das Ergebniss einer vom Wähler durchgeführten Selektion, die (fast) ausschließlich Populisten in höhere Ämter kommen lässt. Die sind dann nicht populistisch, um sich Probleme mit mündigen Bürgern zu ersparen, sondern weil sie schlichtweg nichts anderes können. (siehe z.B. den Oppositionsleiter Westerwelle und sein Kerngebiet "Inneres und Sozialsysteme")


----------



## EinarN (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Privatdiskussionen werden PM geführt.
> Letzte Warnung an alle Beteiligten. Hier gehts um H4


sagte ich ihn doch 


> Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Betriebssystem Mehrsprachtauglich sind und eine Rechtschreibkorrektur in einer anderen Sprache bereitstellen können, als für die Benutzeroberfläche genutzt wird, sind Browser-Plug-Ins sowieso unabhängig von beidem.


Ist klappt nicht mal mit der installation eines deutschen browsers im englischen system geschweige irgendwelche addons. Warum, keine ahnung.
In rahmen der verfügbaren zeit, werde ich vrsuchen in word zu schreiben und rüber kopieren. Hofentlich zickt der nicht herum.


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Schweigen gebrochen: Sarrazin fordert Geld sparen durch kaltes Duschen -  Politik, Nachrichten ? MSN Nachrichten - Nachrichten


----------



## MARIIIO (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da das alles standartisierte Monatssätze sind, kommen viele recht gut damit aus (wenn die kombination der Lebensumstände eben so ist, dass man immer knapp über einer gewissen grenze liegt, ab der es den entsprechend höheren Satz gibt), die die immer knapp drunter liegen, ärgern sich und kommen kaum über die Runden, aber das ist überall so, wo standards gesetzt werden.

problem sind eben die schmarotzer. Beispiel im Ort: junges Paar, beide keinen Schulabschluss, ein Kind, das zweite unterwegs, arbeitslos. Bekommen Kindererstaustattungen, Hartz 4, Kindergeld, Wohngeld. Sind knappe 2500€ im Monat. Und die Vermieter sind die Eltern, somit ist das Wohngeld auch noch zur freien verfügung


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Du malst den Teufel aber gerne an die Wand  Wie schon gesagt, wir leben hier in Deutschland und man kann hier Arbeit finden.



Ja, schlecht bezahlte (6,5€/h und weniger), die sich nicht wirklich lohnt und/oder gesundheitlich nicht gerade toll ist und/oder der Chef einfach nicht besonders toll ist...

PS: @EinarN
Schau dir mal das Firefox Plugin an


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



thrian schrieb:


> Schweigen gebrochen: Sarrazin fordert Geld sparen durch kaltes Duschen - *Politik, Nachrichten ? MSN Nachrichten - Nachrichten


Klar. und im Nächsten Tag beim Hausartzt hocken mit Grippe. 
Ich möchte den mal sehen Kalt duschen im Winter.
Der hat wohl seine Grauen zellen bei ebay vertikt 

@ Stefan Payne

Hab schon Versucht. Browser schmiert ab. (Browser Crash).

@ MARIIIO

Klar Ist ja in Mode. Ein kind machen (Wens geht eine Komplette Armada davon) und dann Abkassieren. Ist nichts Neues. Warum kommt es dazu?
Mangel an Aufklärung, Venachlässigung der eltern, Mangel an Beschäftigung, planlose zukunft, Mangel an Ausbildungsplätze, Vorurteile was Auptschule Betrifft und dann ist nun mahl das, Das ergebniss da diese Teenys resignieren und dan sich richtung Schmarotzer sich orientieren.

diese sind nicht so Schlimm. Schlimmer sind die Affen was das Geld in der Ersten Woche VERSAUFEN anschliesend entweder mit ein Alcoolfaane dich in der Stadt Belästigen um dir eine Obdachlosen Zeitung zu Verticken oder Schnorren.
In der Duisburger city stehen von der Sorte in 10 Meter Abstand und Dazwischen irgendwelche Schnorrer mit 2 - 3 köter in schleptau + etwa 20 schnorrer was ziellos durch der gegend latschen und die leute anpöbeln mit fragen wie: ....."HASTE 20 CENT? "


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> diese sind nicht so Schlimm. Schlimmer sind die Affen was das Geld in der Ersten Woche VERSAUFEN anschliesend entweder mit ein Alcoolfaane dich in der Stadt Belästigen um dir eine Obdachlosen Zeitung zu Verticken oder Schnorren.
> 
> In der Duisburger city stehen von der Sorte in 10 Meter Abstand und Dazwischen irgendwelche Schnorrer mit 2 - 3 köter in schleptau + etwa 20 schnorrer was ziellos durch der gegend latschen und die leute anpöbeln mit fragen wie: ....."HASTE 20 CENT? "


Der Harz4 Missbrauch liegt offiziell bei zwei Prozent, also über was reden wir bitte??

@MARIIIO
Kannst du das bitte mal aufzeigen wie du auf 2500€ kommst? Danke!

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Klar. und im Nächsten Tag beim Hausartzt hocken mit Grippe.
> Ich möchte den mal sehen Kalt duschen im Winter.
> Der hat wohl seine Grauen zellen bei ebay vertikt



Kaltduschen stärkt die Abwerkräfte und spart Geld  

Ich geh nachm Sport immer Kalt duschen auch im Winter..


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Der Harz4 Missbrauch liegt offiziell bei zwei Prozent, also über was reden wir bitte??


Dunkelziffer nicht mitgerechnet 



> Kaltduschen stärkt die Abwerkräfte und spart Geld


Sicher. Erzähl das mal ein 50 Jährigen H4 Empfänger was voll mit Reumatismus u. Bandscheiben Vorfälle ist, den H4 Empfänger kindern usw.
Wurdest du mal ein 3 - 4 Jähriges Kind im Winter unterder Eiskalten Dusche stellen? Wohl kaum.
Dauert wohl nicht mehr lange und kommen solche scherzkäkse und erzählen was von.......... *FRESSEN AUS DER MÜLTONNE SPART GELD* oder Noch Bässer, Fressen im RECICLING SYSTEM die eigene sch***e 

Ich frag mich nun ernst, wie krank im kopf sind den einige?


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Dunkelziffer nicht mitgerechnet


 Und wie hoch soll die sein?


> Noch Bässer, Fressen im RECICLING SYSTEM die eigene sch***e
> 
> Ich frag mich nun ernst, wie krank im kopf sind den einige?


Hat eigentlich mal einer von euch das Originalinterview gelesen?

MfG


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Und wie hoch soll die sein?


Möglicherweise Doppelt weil nicht ale hocken am faulen a**h zuhause.
Sogar in den medien wurde reichlich gezeigt wie schön die auf Mallorca schwarz arbeiten und in DE die H4 Beträge Kassieren und noch sonstige sachen machen.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Möglicherweise Doppelt weil nicht ale hocken am faulen a**h zuhause.
> Sogar in den medien wurde reichlich gezeigt wie schön die auf Mallorca schwarz arbeiten und in DE die H4 Beträge Kassieren und noch sonstige sachen machen.


Wow, dann sind es eben 4%.^^
Das ist auch keine Größe bei der man verallgemeinert Aussagen tätigen kann.
Deshalb bleibe ich dabei, bezugnehmend auf deine Und Mariiios Aussagen meine Frage: Von was reden wir eigentlich, wenn die angeprangerte Gruppe lediglich 4% ausmacht?

MfG


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Von was reden wir eigentlich, wenn die angeprangerte Gruppe lediglich 4% ausmacht?
> MfG


Von eine Lecherliche IGNORIERBARE RANDGRUPPE was dank Medien u. eines Politikers Masloss Hochgeschaukelt wurde.
(Sagte ich bereitz vor einige Seiten)


----------



## schub97 (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Lediglich?Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Einwohner wir haben ist das nicht gerade wenig!Das wäre das selbe als würde ich sagen:In Spanien gibt es nur 18% Arbeitslosigkeit!Warum reden wir darüber überhaupt?Was geht uns das an?

Denk mal nach was du schreibst 

Lg schub97​


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> Lediglich?Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Einwohner wir haben ist das nicht gerade wenig!Das wäre das selbe als würde ich sagen:In Spanien gibt es nur 18% Arbeitslosigkeit!Warum reden wir darüber überhaupt?Was geht uns das an?
> 
> Denk mal nach was du schreibst
> 
> Lg schub97​


Na dann kläre uns mal auf wieviel das sind...

MfG


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ schub97

Du hast wohl was im falschen halse bekommen.
Natürlich dar man diese pahr prozent nicht ignorieren.
Währe ja auch unmenschlich.

Es geht nur darum das Diese Geselschaft von gut 80 Milionen Menschen, Sehrwohl es Verkraften können diese Geringere Prozentzahl ZU FINANTIEREN und UNTERSTÜTZEN ohne Dauernd zu Jammern wie Heulsüsen auch wen diese Mehr H4 Geld Bekommen und da wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Naja wem das Hartz 4 zu wenig ist der soll arbeiten gehen, wen jemand in der schule zu faul war zu lehrnen keinen Bock hatte usw mit dem hab ich auch kein Mitleid das dan keine Arbeit findet und seine eigene Sch.. fressen muss, oder bei einer Jungen 'Familie 

Mann 21 
Frau  18 
Kind1 2 
Kind2 in anmarsch 

 sage ich auch nur selbst schuld wen ich schon mi 15-16 rum fi**e muss ich auch mit den Kosnequentzen leben.. 

Rentner 50 Jahre 30 Jahre lang bei der Post nuN Arbeitslos  

In diesem Fall wäre mehr Hartz 4 bzw unterstützung vom staat notwendig und nicht für faule Leute bzw Hartz 4 missbraucher


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Mann 21
> Frau  18
> Kind1 2
> Kind2 in anmarsch
> ...


Du bist oberflächig und von Vorurteilen verblendet, wenn du das als generell schlecht darstellst.^^
Im Osten beispielsweise lag das Durchschnittsalter von Eltern bei 18-20 Jahren.


> Rentner 50 Jahre 30 Jahre lang bei der Post nuN Arbeitslos
> 
> In diesem Fall wäre mehr Hartz 4 bzw unterstützung vom staat notwendig und nicht für faule Leute bzw Hartz 4 missbraucher


Weißt du üebrhaupt von was du da redest, irgendwelche Erfahrungen?
Ein Rentner zu sein setzt voraus das man nicht mehr arbeitet, also kann man auch nicht als Rentner arbeitslos sein.^^ Des Weiteren würde ein 50 jähriger bevor er Harz4 bekommt, ersteinmal zeitlich anteilsmäßig ALG eins bekommt, was 60% seines letzten Verdienstes ausmacht und erst dann würde er Harz4 bekommen.....
Und die sogenannten Harz4 Missbrauchen stellen im schlimmsten Fall 4% dar, also über was redest du bitte schön? Das Groß der Harz4 Empfänger arbeitet nämlich und muss Zuschüsse beantragen, weil irgendwelche Firmen der Meinung sind, ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Dumpinglöhnen aufzubauen.

Diese durch TV und Hetzblattmedien geprägten Vorurteile finde ich wirklich befremdlich. ^^

MfG


----------



## schub97 (5. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@flo: Du lebst nur von vorurteilen.Auszukennen scheinst du dich nicht.Du scheinst was gegen Harz 4-Empfänger und Rentner zu haben.Würdest du es so toll finde,wenn wir die reichen Schmarotzer(zu den anscheinnend gehörst) beledigen würden?Ws würdest du dann sagen?


LG schub97


----------



## EinarN (5. März 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> .......wenn wir die reichen Schmarotzer(zu den anscheinnend gehörst) beledigen würden?Ws würdest du dann sagen?


Es gibt keine Reichen Schmarotzer sondern nur *REICHE ANGEBER 
*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

aus dem Audio-Unterforum...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> HartszIV da hast du 325€, Miete schon abgezogen! Davon musst du Essen, Trinken, Wasser,Strom, Gas.....bezahlen. So jemand hat nicht mal 150€ einfach so über um sich ne Soundkarte zu holen. Wenn doch muss wo anders gespart werden beim Essen zum Beispiel hab ich so gemacht als ich mir das CrosshairII gekauft hab für 135€, hab ich den Monat halt Diät gemacht und die Kohle hat nicht mal bis zum Ende gereicht, denn ich bin HartzIV Empfänger mir brauchst du so eine bock Misst nicht zu erzählen. Schönen Gruß hot6boy!!!!!!



Meine Meinung: Wer sich von seinen Hartz IV bezügen solche Hardware leisten kann bekommt immer noch viel zu viel! Ich kann es absolut nicht einsehen, dass ich von meinen Steuergeldern anderen Leuten solche Hobbys finanziere! Such dir also lieber ne anständige Arbeit als deine Zeit mit zocken zu verbringen!


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> aus dem Audio-Unterforum...
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung: Wer sich von seinen Hartz IV bezügen solche Hardware leisten kann bekommt immer noch viel zu viel! Ich kann es absolut nicht einsehen, dass ich von meinen Steuergeldern anderen Leuten solche Hobbys finanziere! Such dir also lieber ne anständige Arbeit als deine Zeit mit zocken zu verbringen!



Sehe ich genau so.

Sollte meiner Meinung nach gekürzt werden.

Kenn nämlich nen paar die haben dann nen dicken Flachbildfernsehr an der Wand und immer neue Technik. Also so schlecht gehts denen nicht.

Aber Elterngeld sollen die ja jetzt auch nicht mehr bekommen was ich gut finde.


----------



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bekommen alle kein Elterngeld oder nur HartzIV Empfänger nich?


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Bekommen alle kein Elterngeld oder nur HartzIV Empfänger nich?



Soweit ich das im Radio gehört habe war das nur bei Hartz4 so.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ob die deutschen h4 sätze zu niedrig sind kann man ja mal leute im ausland fragen die den ganzen tag plastikteile auf der müllhalde sammlen, damit sie abends ne dünne suppe mit hühnchenresten in einem schmuddeligen zelt zu sich nehmen können.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Raz3r schrieb:


> Soweit ich das im Radio gehört habe war das nur bei Hartz4 so.



Aber auch nur im Gepräch, ob letztendlich kommt ist noch gar nicht klar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und die Leute oberhalb, die sich in Deutschland nachts auf die Straße trauen können, ohne von einem Mod wort wörtlich in Stücke zerlegt zu werden.


----------



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie gesagt man muss unterscheiden ob Schmarotzer oder Dürftiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und wie?
Ist ja nicht so, als wären die derzeitigen Regelung arm an Einschränkungen für "Schmarotzer" (oder solche, die als eben diese denunziert werden), von den Routinekontrollen &-drangsalieren, die in diesem Zusammenhang alle treffen (und die keineswegs billig sind) mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Sry ruyven aber ich weis nicht was Du meinst?


----------



## padme (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

das hat unsere elite der oberen zehntausend doch fein hinbekommen, dass sich die arbeiter, angestellten, renter und arbeitslosen, die quasi auf der leistungspyramide alle auf einer stufe stehen, sich gegenseitig an die gurgel gehen..


----------



## hardwarekäufer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Um zur Grundfrage zurückzukommen:

Ich finde die Sätze nicht zu niedrig.
Immer wenn ich im Fernsehen Beiträge zum Thema Hartz IV sehe, sehe ich Menschen die RAUCHEN. 
Zigaretten sind ein Genussmittel, und gehören nicht zum Grundbedarf.
Wenn es dann gleichzeitig noch heisst, dass die Kinder ab und zu nichts zu Essen haben, dann geht mir echt der Hut!
Es gab doch letztens diesen Test, wo man Hartz IV-Familien 100€ schenkte. Dann wartete man ab bis sie einkaufen waren, klingelte erneut und fragte ob man sich mal anschauen dürfte was so eingekauft wurde. JEDE Familie hat von dem Geld unter anderem Süssigkeiten und Bier/Sekt/Zigaretten gekauft.

Wer Hartz IV bekommt, der schafft es damit jeden Tag satt zu werden - das ist schon mehrfach bewiesen worden. Satt heisst: Brot, Nudeln, Obst ( Nährstoffe, Kohlenhydrate etc ) und nicht Süssigkeiten, Alkohol, Schokolade ...
Klar reicht das Geld vielleicht nicht mehr um ins Kino zu gehen, oder um abends mal auszugehen aber irgendeinen Anreiz muss es doch geben den Arsch zu heben und ne Arbeit zu suchen ?!

Ich habe zwischen Schule und Ausbildung, und dann zwischen Ausbildung und Studium die Zeit immer mit Arbeiten überbrückt.. von Hilfsarbeit bis Produktionshelfer. Alles wohlgemerkt Berufe wo man OHNE ne bestimmte Berufsausbildung anfangen konnte, da man in beiden Fällen angelernt wurde. Die Hilfsarbeit war Baustellen-üblich und bei der Produktion lief es dann auf Akkord.
Mein Verdienst lag - beide Berufe betrachtet - nie unter 1600€ Brutto bei 38-42 Stunden pro Woche. Das ist mehr als mancher ausgelernt verdient.
Wer mir sagt er fünde keinen Job, der ist einfach nur zu faul sich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Sry ruyven aber ich weis nicht was Du meinst?



Ich meine wie du praktisch die sogenannten "Schmarotzer" von den (Be)"Dürftigen" trennen möchtest. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich erstere ein Schild umhängen.




hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Um zur Grundfrage zurückzukommen:
> 
> Ich finde die Sätze nicht zu niedrig.
> Immer wenn ich im Fernsehen Beiträge zum Thema Hartz IV sehe,



Du solltest deine Quellen überdenken.



> Es gab doch letztens diesen Test, wo man Hartz IV-Familien 100€ schenkte. Dann wartete man ab bis sie einkaufen waren, klingelte erneut und fragte ob man sich mal anschauen dürfte was so eingekauft wurde. JEDE Familie hat von dem Geld unter anderem Süssigkeiten und Bier/Sekt/Zigaretten gekauft.



Was erwartest du, wenn du einer Person, die von der Hand in den Mund leben muss, einmalig Geld gibtst? "Ansparen" gehört nicht wirklich zum Alltag.



> Klar reicht das Geld vielleicht nicht mehr um ins Kino zu gehen, oder um abends mal auszugehen aber irgendeinen Anreiz muss es doch geben den Arsch zu heben und ne Arbeit zu suchen ?!



Der Haken ist halt, dass es auch nicht reicht, um Vorraussetzungen für Arbeit (z.B. "Mobil sein" = Auto haben) zu erfüllen. Zwischem beidem zu unterscheiden ist aber -ohne gänzliche Aufhebung der Privatsphäre und der Marktwirtschaft- praktisch nicht Möglichkeit. Die Gesellschaft steht somit also vor der Wahl
- einigen jede Chance auf eine bessere Zukunft endgültig zu versperren
- einigen ein paar Genussmittel finanzieren



> Wer mir sagt er fünde keinen Job, der ist einfach nur zu faul sich darum zu kümmern.



Wohnst du in einem Kaff in Sachsen-Anhalt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Du solltest deine Quellen überdenken.



Ich halte ja auch nichts von diesen TV-Sendungen und schaue auch zum großteil deswegen überhaupt kein TV mehr, aber recht hat er damit trotzdem. Wenn ich mir so die Hartz IV Empfänger in meiner nähren Umgebung anschaue reicht bei denen das Geld sogut wie immer noch für Bier und Zigaretten, und davon nicht zu wenig. So lange die Leute sich diesen Luxus leisten können bekommen sie meiner Meinung nach zu viel. 
Natürlich darf man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren und es gibt auch viele Hartz IV Empfänger die sich mit aller Mühe um einen Job bemühen. Aber es gibt viel zu viele von der Sorte, die mit Hartz IV offensichtlich viel zu gut über die runden kommen.
Ich komme beruflich viel zu oft in solche Wohnungen...kleine 2-Raum-Wohnung im Plattenbau, der/die Bewohner(-in) Hartz IV Empfänger, aber zwei randvolle Aschenbecher auf dem Wohnzimmertisch, daneben ein oder zwei leere Bierflaschen und in der Anbauwand steht ein 40" LCD-Fernseher, vielleicht nicht gerade ein Markengerät, aber zum Medion-LCD von Aldi reichts bei zu vielen! Und genau um diese Leute geht es mir, ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich denen mit meinen Steuern ihren Lebensstil finanzieren soll.


----------



## rabit (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja wie schon Ruyven es erwähnt die zu unterscheiden ist schwierig.
Aber bedenke das die die ein schlechtes"Schiksal" haben wenigstens durch die Stütze vernünftig ihre Kinder erziehen müssen und ich finde das schade das die Empfänger (manche von denen) sich mini Jobs besorgen um z.B dem Kind vernünftige Schuhe zu kaufen oder damit sich das Kind an der Klassenfahrt beteiligen kann abrackern müssen und über einen kamm geschert werden.
Der, der noch nie Geld verdient hat, dem reicht Hartz IV der aber immer gearbeitet hat und dann AL wird dem alles aus der Hand zu reissen ist nicht ok.


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x] Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



thysol schrieb:


> [x] Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben.


 Die (Bonzen) Koalition will 40 000 Soldaten der Bundeswehr in die Arbeitslosigkeit treiben. Im öffentlichen Dienst des Bundes  sollen 2014 bis zu 15 000 Stellen dauerhaft abgebaut werden. Also wird die Zahl der Hartz 4 Empfänger steigen. Und ALG1 wird verkürzt. Alles das zeigt wie Asozial so eine meinung ist.


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die ganze Diskussion geht doch an dem Problem vorbei. Die Rechnung ist doch eigentlich simpel:

Es gibt X Arbeitsplätze
Es gibt Y Menschen
Da X < Y existiert eine Rest, der irgendwie versorgt oder abgeschafft werden muss.

Da >> abschaffen << in meinen Augen etwas hart und auch kurzsichtig wäre, muss also zugesehen werden, dass diese Menschen

1. Nicht verhungern
2. Kleidung und Obdach haben
3. Ihre Krankheiten behandelt werden
4. Sie irgendwie beschäftigt werden _(z.B. TV)_, damit sie ruhig und kontrollierbar bleiben.
5. Dass ein "gewisses Minimum" an Lebensstandard _(z.B. Drogen wie Alkohol und Zigaretten)_ bereit gestellt wird, damit sie ruhig und kontrollierbar bleiben.

Es sollte im Interesse jedes Menschen in Deutschland sein, dass diese Punkte eingehalten werden, wenn sie nicht abends _(z.B. auf dem Weg vom Kinoabend zur Kneipe, um dort die eigene Beförderung zu feiern)_ von einer Horde halb verhungerten und halb verwesten Obdachlosen überfallen, zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt werden wollen! Eben so sollte den Leuten eine Perspektive geboten werden, denn nichts ist schlimmer als unterbeschäfftigte, gelangweilte und frustrierte Menschen!

Für diese 5 bzw. 6 Punkte muss gesorgt sein, wenn man ein erträgliches Maß an Frieden in Deutschland erhalten will. Ob dafür die H4-Sätze dafür zu hoch oder zu niedrig angesetzt sind, hängt meiner Meinung nach ganz extrem davon ab, wo diese Leute leben! In München ist es wesentlich teurer als z.B. in ... Wolfsburg, Celle oder Oldenburg. Außerdem sollte man überlegen, ob den H4lern nicht auch ein paar Extras "gegönnt" werden sollten _(z.B. Kinobesuche)_, damit wirklich "Ruhe" herrscht. Außerdem sollte man ja nicht vergessen, dass man auch sehr schnell selber zum H4ler werden kann. In der momentanen Situation eher schneller als früher und das wird in Zukunft bestimmt nicht besser. Man sollte also bei seinen Forderungen immer Fragen, auf welche Gewohnheiten und Luxusgüter man selbst bereit wäre, zu verzichten.


----------



## Terence Skill (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jeder der fordert diese Hartz-Sätze noch weiter zu senken hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung vom Leben. Die meisten derer wohnen mit 99% Sicherheit noch zuhause bei Mutti und lassen sich dort den Hintern versilbern...
Gott bewahre mich, ich habe einen tollen Job der gut bezahlt ist, aber als H4 Empfänger würde ich wohl elendich zu Grunde gehen.
Was sollen diese mit ihren 300€ anfangen? Ich habe allein über 300€ FIXKOSTEN monatlich, da ist noch keine Miete von gezahlt und kein Essen im Kühlschrank. 
Ein halbwegs vernünftiges Leben ist heutzutage sowas von teuer, das kann sich kaum einer vorstellen der noch nicht seinen eigenen Haushalt führt.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

die sätze sind mehr als ausreichend. wer damit nicht haushalten kann, ist schlicht zu dämlich. muttergeld für h4 bezieher zustreichen ein ebenso sozialer beschluss, man bedenke wofür es ehemals eingeführt wurde ( finanzieller ausgleich für arbeitende mütter ) und nicht um sich durch kinder "kriegen" einen besseres leben zu finanzieren.

das ganze könnte man natürlich viel populistischer ausschmücken, erspar ich mir mal heute ^^


----------



## Terence Skill (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

mehr als ausreichend? was für ein minimalistisches leben muss man führen wenn man solche ansichten hat? führst du einen eigenen haushalt? 

ich habe z.B. diesen Monat einen neuen Ausweis beantragen müssen. Ich habe Glück das ich jetzt einen brauchte und nicht nach dem August. denn ab dann gibt es nur noch biometrische ausweise. 4 passbilder für den biometrischen Ausweis kosten hier nicht 7.50€ ,wie die für den normalen, sondern 12.50€. Der Ausweis selber kostet nicht wie im moment 8€ sondern zwischen 35€ und 40€, wie die gute frau in der stadtverwaltung meinte. das wären insgesamt gute 15-20% des überhaupt im monat zur verfügung stehenden geldes. Eine vernünftige Versicherung (haftpflicht,hausrat, rechtsschutz) wie sie jeder haben sollte, wird da wohl auch kaum drin sein.

die streichung des muttergeldes geht dennoch nur zu lasten des kindes/ der kinder. das ist in meinen augen kaum zu verantworten. Diese können jawohl am wenigsten für die Misswirtschaft in Deutschland!
Weißt du wie teuer z.B. vernünftige Schuhe für Kleinkinder sind? Und dort zu sparen ist das letzte was man machen sollte. Solche Netto-Billigtreter wird mein Kind niemals bekommen. Diese sind für eine vernünftige Körperhaltung, einen ordentlichen gang etc. absolut fehl am Platz.

man bedenke das urteil des verfassungsgerichtes vor ein paar monaten. es hiess das die hartz4 sätze vollkommen falsch berechnet wären und diese nachgebessert werden müssten. eine solche korrigierung nach unten ist allerdings mit sicherheit nicht das, was das gericht anstrebte. diese neuen beschlüsse stehen dem vollkommen entgegen.
es wird nicht lange dauern, dann wird sich das v-gericht wieder mit diesem thema beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also die Hartz IV Sätze sollen doch auch garnicht ausreichen um ein anständiges Leben, wie es sich ein arbeitender leisten kann, zu führen. Hartz IV soll die Grundbedürfnisse nach Ernährung und Obdach sichern.
Abgesehen davon müssen m.W. Hartz IV Empfänger solche behördlichen Kosten wie Ausweisgebühren garnicht tragen. Für wichtige Versicherungen (Haftpflicht, Hausrat....Rechtsschutz zähle ich nicht zu den elementar wichtigen Versicherungen) kann man ebenfalls Fördergelder beantragen.
Es kann doch nicht das Ziel sein, dass man mit Hartz IV sein Leben genauso luxuriös gestalten kann wie wenn man arbeiten gehen würde. Wo bleibt denn da der Anreiz sich einen Job zu suchen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin keineswegs dafür, die Hartz IV-Sätze grundsätzlich zu kürzen, das wäre zu oberflächlich. Aber man sollte sich durchaus Gedanken darüber machen, dass man sich ein paar Handhaben schafft um auch gegen Betrüger vorzugehen.
Einen recht guten Kontrollmechanismus musste ich schon über mich ergehen lassen als ich mich zwischen Schule und Ausbildung ein dreiviertel Jahr arbeitssuchend melden musste. Ich musste jeden Monat persönlich auf dem Amt vorstellig werden und nachweisen, dass ich mich in angemessenem Rahmen um eine Arbeit bemühe, also wenigstens 3-4 Bewerbungen vorzeigen oder zumindest nachweisen, dass ich nach Arbeitsstellen gesucht habe. Wenn ich das nicht gemacht hätte, hätte die Arbeitsagentur einfach ihre Arbeit für mich eingestellt und, hätte ich Anspruch auf Leistungen gehabt, wären diese gestrichen worden.

Weiterhin halte ich es nach wie vor für sinnvoll, die Hartz IV Beiträge für die jenigen zu kürzen, die sich davon immernoch Genussmittel in unvertretbarem Maß leisten können. Ich spreche nicht davon, dass man als Hartz IV Empfänger nicht mal ein paar Bierchen am Wochenende trinken darf. Aber ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, die kettenrauchenden Biervernichter in ihrem Tun zu subventionieren. Da ich selbst recht viel rauche weiß ich, wie teuer das ist, ich rauche pro Woche ca. 2-3 Schachteln und komme damit auf monatliche Kosten von ca. 70€. Es gibt genügend Hartz IVer die am Tag eine ganze Schachtel wegpaffen, da gehen also gut und gerne 100-150€ im Monat allein für Zigaretten drauf. Das dann kein Geld mehr für ordentliches Essen und vor allem die Kinder übrig bleibt ist ja klar. Da sollte es auf jeden Fall Druckmittel geben um sowas zu unterbinden.


----------



## Terence Skill (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich meinte jetzt kein Leben wie es sich ein arbeitender leisten kann. Zu einem "änständigen Leben" eines arbeitenden wie du es jetzt meinst zähle ich z.B. das man sich ein Auto leisten kann, ein Handy, guten Computer, ein anständiges Hobby, Internetanschluß, auch mal Markenklamotten, Besuche von Konzerten bzw diversen Veranstaltungen, monatlich was sparen etc usw. 
Das alles haben die Hartz4´er nicht und ok da sehe ich auch ein das sie das nicht wirklich brauchen. Aber man muss ihnen auch die Chance geben wieder in den Arbeitsmarkt einsteigen zu können, zu humanen Bedingungen. Sie derart ins soziale Abseits zu schieben hat da keinen Sinn, finde ich.

Ausserdem denke ich gibt es mehr als genug ALGII Empfänger die jeden Cent mehrfach umdrehen. Dieses Bild der qualmenden, saufenden Bevölkerung kann man doch nicht verallgemeinern. Das dir das Fernsehen und die Presse immer solche Typen in Verbindung mit dem Wort Hartz4 zeigt, oder du ständig solches Klientee an irgendwelchen Imbissbuden siehst, heisst nicht das alle so sind. 

Mein Vater ist selber Hartz4 Empfänger. Er hat 35 Jahre lang als Schlosser gearbeitet und ist dann durch einen Unfall nahezu vollkommen Berufsunfähig geworden. Er ist zu 60% schwerbehindert, doch für die Agentur ist er "voll Erwerbsfähig"... er kämpft seit vielen Jahren für eine Berufsunfähigkeitsrente, welche ihm bis heute aus nicht ersichtlichen Gründen verwehrt wird.
Er nimmt auch alles an Arbeit an was er irgendwie schaffen kann. z.Z. fährt er für 1.50€/h Kinder zur Schule und zurück etc. aber in seinem alten Beruf kann er nicht mehr arbeiten. 
Trotzdem bekommt er wöchentlich neue Angebote irgendwelcher Zeitarbeitsbuden zugeschickt wo er sich bewerben muss. Er hat wie gesagt 35 Jahre Berufserfahrung und dennoch wird ihm nur ein Stundenlohn von 6.80€ angeboten! Abgesehen davon das er dazu körperlich nicht in der Lage ist, würde er für dieses Geld sicherlich nicht quer durch Berlin/Brandenburg zu ständig wechselnden Baustellen kutschen. Sie drehen jeden Cent 2 mal um und rauchen und trinken beide nicht! 
Seine Frau ist jeden Winter 6 Monate lang in Österreich arbeiten damit sie überhaupt über die Runden kommen. Solch eine Situation in deren Alter (beide über 50) finde ich echt mies. 

Und das ist ein weiteres Problem bei der Sache. Wie heisst es so schön: Arbeit muss sich lohnen.
Dazu den Weg zu gehen und die Differenzen zu erhöhen indem man Sozialleistungen so zusammenstreicht ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg. 
Die Löhne müssten steigen und die dadurch entstehenden Kosten für AG sollten durch sinkende Lohnnebenkosten ausgeglichen werden. Das dadurch mehr verdiente Geld der AN kommt doch eh wieder in die Staatskassen durch diverse Steuern etc.

EDIT: Kosten für Ausweise werden nicht bezahlt. Man kann wohl einen Antrag auf Übernahme stellen, das kann man wohl bei allen einmaligen Kosten, der allerdings mit Gewissheit abgelehnt wird.
Z.B. die neuen Zusatzbeiträge einiger Krankenkassen (diese 8€ im Monat) werden ebenfalls nicht übernommen, stattdessen wird man zu einem wechsel der Kasse aufgefordert. Das heisst wenn du die 8€ nicht selber abdrückst musst du zur AOK usw wechseln. Dadurch könntest du viele durch lange Mitgliedschaft erworbenen Vorteile, bzw extra abgeschlossene Versicherungen (Zahnversicherung z.B.) bei deiner alten Kasse verlieren.


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und nun mit den neuen sparkpaket um den GRICHISCHEN AHLMOSEN aus zu Gleichen, sind wider die H4 Empfänger drann.

Elterngeld = WEG
Heitkosten Zuschüsse = WEG

Na fein. Mal Gespannt im Nächsten winter, wie fiele H4 Empfängern sich den A** abfrieren und noch mehr krankenkassen Leistungen in anspruch nehmen werden weil die noch kranker werden wegen mangel an konditionen.

Was das  elterngeld betrifft, damit wird wiederum noch mal bestätigt wie *KINDERFEINDLICH* dieses land eigentlich ist was sich gerne alls SOZIALSTAAT Bettiteln läst und darauf auch noch Stolz ist. In diesen Kinderfeindliches Land ein Kind zu Zeugen ist einfach Unverantwortlich, Unzulässig und UNZUMUTBAR.

Wen ich 50 Jahre in diesen land nur Noch Halbwegs Sklerosierte, Parkinsonierte, Verhungerte Rentner leben werden, sollen sich keine Wundern. 
RECHT SO !

@ Terence Skill

Was Handy, Auto, Konzerte usw. Betrifft, Sorry aber ein H4 Empfänger Braucht so was nicht.
ein H4 Empfänger Braucht kein Auto um Täglich von A nach B zu Fahren muss auch nicht rund um die Uhr Mobil Ereichbar sein, und Musik gibt es in der Glotze Reichlich.
ich bin Selbständig und mein Letztes Konzert was ich sa war Tina Turner irgendwann mitte der 90er und wen ein Selbständiger damit leben kann, kann es ein H4 Empfänger erst recht. alle diese Sachen sind Luxus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Hartz IVer die am Tag eine ganze Schachtel wegpaffen, da gehen also gut und gerne 100-150€ im Monat allein für Zigaretten drauf. Das dann kein Geld mehr für ordentliches Essen und vor allem die Kinder übrig bleibt ist ja klar. Da sollte es auf jeden Fall Druckmittel geben um sowas zu unterbinden.



Wie willst du sowas überhaupt feststellen?
Es gibt nicht genug Schäubles in diesem Land, um jeden HartzIVer rund um die Uhr zu überwachen und seinen Zigarettenkonsum zu zählen. Volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll wäre es sowieso nicht. Die Überwachungsmaßnahmen würden mehr Kosten, als Einsparungen entstehen, inbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass 20% dessen, was ein HartzIVer (oder jeder andere) ausgibt sowieso direkt an den Staat gehen und dass die Leute, bei denen er es kauft, andernfalls ebenfalls HartzIV-Empfänger sind.




EinarN schrieb:


> Was Handy, Auto, Konzerte usw. Betrifft, Sorry aber ein H4 Empfänger Braucht so was nicht.



Wie soll er denn jederzeit für die Arbeitsargentur erreichbar sein ohne Handy? Wie soll er überhaupt erreichbar sein ohne Telefon? (wenn man selbst nicht anruft ist pre-paid billiger als Festnetz) Wie er soll er (bei schlechtem Wetter in einem präsentierbaren Zustand) zu diversen Bewerbungsgesprächen kommen, nachdem der ÖPNV auf unbrauchbar zusammengespart wurde? (und bei häufigeren Fahrten sogar mehr kostet, als ein Auto - denn Monatskarten für HartzIVer gibts quasi nicht mehr) Wie soll er gar Jobs in Nachbardörfern oder mit der Anforderung "mobil" annehmen? (gerade da gibts viele schlechte, unbeliebte Stellen, die oft wieder frei werden und keine Qualifikation vorraussetzen. Vertreter, Fahrdienste,...)


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein H4 Empfänger was im Gesammten Tag zuhause hockt, kann per Festnetz Ereicht werden. Da ist ein Handy Überflüssig.

Um in ein Ordentlichen Erscheinungsbild bei ein Bewerbungsgespräch zu erscheinen, Braucht er kein Auto. Es gibt Busse, Bahnen u. TAXI. Ist die Fahrt zweck Bewerbungsgespräch, Werden diese Kosten Erstatet in VOLLER HÖHE da diese BEWERBUNGSKOSTEN SIND.

Sogar für Schriftliche Bewerbungen Bezahlt der Staat 5 EURO Je Bewerbung.

Es ist sinlos Gründe zu suchen warum ein H4 Empfänger ein Auto haben muss und sonstigen Luxus, wo der Staat Steuern, Versicherung, km geld, reparaturkosten Tragen muss, sachen was 10 mal teurer sind alls eine einmalige Bewerbungsfahrt mit den Taxi bis in der Walahei und zurück.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wer jetzt wieder meint das H4 Empfänger zu viel Geld bekommen und das man jetzt sparen müsse sollte sich evtl. mal eher DARÜBER aufregen:
Niedersachsens Abgeordnete beschließen Diätenerhöhung Niedersachsen Politik Nachrichten / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine (Niedersachsen)
Abgeordnete bekommen Diätenerhöhung(Thüringen)

Ich kenn selber einge H4er, die ihr Geld nicht sinnlos verballern, für neuen Fernseher etc, aber trotzdem eindeutig zu wenig haben.


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Genau. 
Die Reichen bekommen immer Mehr und den Armen wid immer mehr weg genommen. Ich kenne H4 Empfänger wo sich die volljährigen kids in der Famillie via Internet Prostituieren weil das geld nicht mal zum Essen reicht. Ich frag mich nur was ist aus diesen land geworden mit diesen Versagerpack was sich regierung nennt?

(Armes Deutschland )


----------



## A3000T (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich wäre für ne Inflation. Die mehr oben haben mehr Steuern und die unten mehr Cash in der Täsch. Jawohl, Problem gelöst...


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x]Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben.  
es sollte DEUTLICHST weniger H4 geben! im adneren thread steht meine meinung ausführlich


----------



## Terence Skill (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Einar

Du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich sage selber das Sie das nicht wirklich brauchen. Hab ich aber auch so geschrieben  Und ein Festnetzanschluss kostet ca 17€ allein monatliche Grundgebühr. Da wäre ein Prepaidhandy billiger. Zumindest um erreichbar zu sein. 

Allerdings hat Ruyven auch Recht...Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind schon sehr teuer geworden und noch dazu in den letzten Jahren extrem unzuverlässig. Zumindest hier in der Berliner Gegend.
Ein Hartz4 Empfänger wird auch schwer einen geplegten Eindruck bei Vorstellungsgesprächen machen können. Neue Klamotten kann er sich eh nicht leisten und wieviel Geld z.B. Rasierklingen kosten, weiß sicherlich jeder Mann mit entsprechendem Bartwuchs.
Ein Friseurbesuch ist genauso eine relativ teure Angelegenheit, zumindest für jemanden der so wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie mans nimmt aber über ein Prepayd handy hat er kein Internet Flat um Arbeit zu suchen und sämtliche Stellendatenbanken im netz zu durchforschen. Dafür braucht er ein Festnetz und wen festnetz schon mal fürs netz notwendig ist, ist auch da "all in one" mit tel anschluss inklusive so das handy Überflüssig.

Was Pflege Betrifft, Gute Klamotten findet man auch inden SH Läden. Man muss nicht umbedingt in eine Mode Botique die Fezen kaufen.

Beim Billig Friseur, ein hahrschnitt = 10 EURO

Bartwucks kann man beim Täglichen Bedarf auch mit 08/15 "one way" klinnen vom discounter (2,90 EURO die 10er packung) beweltigen und für Bewerbungsgespräche was nicht Täglich sind, kauft man sich eben 1 x in 6 monate was ordentliches was man zielgerecht einsezt nur für diese zwecke und nicht im alltag. Wen man 10 - 15 EURO 1 x in 6 Monate dafür ausgibt und bei den BIRHIEN das wieder Einspart (weniger sauft) klappt es wunderbar. 

Fährt man mit Buss / Bahn / Strab / Taxi zum Bewerbungsgespräch, Behält man die Tikets, stellt den BEWERBUNGSKOSTENERSTATTUNG ANTRAG und bekommt das geld von der Arge Zurück so das, wie gesagt, ein auto ist mehr als Überflüssig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Was Handy, Auto, Konzerte usw. Betrifft, Sorry aber ein H4 Empfänger Braucht so was nicht.
> ein H4 Empfänger Braucht kein Auto um Täglich von A nach B zu Fahren muss auch nicht rund um die Uhr Mobil Ereichbar sein, und Musik gibt es in der Glotze Reichlich.


Doch, denn erstens um zur ARGE zu kommen und zweitens um einen Job zu bekommen.
Denn ohne Auto bekommst idR keinen Job, ohne Job aber auch kein Auto.

Du siehst das Problem, das man hier richtig im Eimer ist, wenn man weder Job noch Auto hat, denn man kommt da nicht mehr raus...
Zumal man auch nicht 'mal eben' einen Kredit bekommt, wenn man gerad eingestellt wurd...


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> [x]Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben.
> es sollte DEUTLICHST weniger H4 geben! im adneren thread steht meine meinung ausführlich


Du solltest mal 'nen Monat oder 2 mit Hartz 4 leben, dann änderst du deine Meinung garantiert!

H4 ist am unteren Ende, noch weniger und die Leute verrecken...


----------



## Terence Skill (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@einar
nimms mir nicht übel aber es scheint das du noch zu jung bist, darüber zu urteilen.
Ein Festnetzanschluß MIT Internet-Flat kostet ca. 25-35€, je nach Anbieter. Abgesehen davon das du wahrscheinlich garkeinen I-Net Vertrag bekommst, da du ja gar kein Einkommen hast. Und Einkommen musst du bei Verträgen meistens Nachweisen. Und vergiss den Rechner nicht, den musst du auch erstmal haben.

Geh doch mal in Second Hand Shops, das Zeug da ist absolut nicht billig!
Die wollen auch Geld verdienen, vergiss das nicht.

Klingen vom Discounter benutzen? Dir wächst noch richtiger kein Bart oder? Die Dinger kannst du für den ersten Gänseflaum verwenden, aber dann hört es auch schon auf. Benutz mal die Klingen wenn es soweit ist.  Die Dinger sind das letzte... 
Du tust dir und deiner Haut keinen Gefallen damit, aber wer gerne rumläuft wie ein Streuselkuchen, der kann die Teile nehmen.

Billig Friseur? Kahle Bombe oder was kriegst du dafür?
Ein Herren-Trockenschnitt kostet bei mir 13,90€ und da muss ich alle 3 Wochen hin. Das wären dann wieder 27€ monatlich!

Antrag auf Erstattung der Fahrkosten? Geht, stimmt. Aber Taxikosten übernehmen die sicher nicht. Das Geld für die Fahrkarte wird man bekommen. Aber deutsche Mühlen arbeiten langsam... Also wirst du auf die Erstattung wochenlang warten. (hab ich keine Erfahrungen mit, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es so läuft.)


----------



## Miezekatze (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vor etwas längerem habe ich gelesen, dass Hartz IV auf 5 Jahre gekürzt werden soll ich persönlich finde das mehr als nötig.

Denn es gibt sehr viele die sich mit Hartz IV auf die faule Haut legen, denn ganz ehrlich wenn man arbeiten will, dann findet man auch was... in Amerika gibts auch kein Hartz IV und da gehen die Leute auch wirklich arbeiten!!!! 

Klar kann es jedem mal passieren, dass man arbeitslos wird, aber dann bekommt man ja nicht gleich Hartz IV sondern erst mal Arbeitslosengeld.... und wenn man sich bemüht findet man auch wieder Arbeit.... egal als was... manchmal muss man eben Sachen machen die einem nicht so gefallen, so ist das Leben. Ich persönlich habe noch nie Hartz IV bezogen und werde es hoffentlich auch nie müssen!!!!


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Vor etwas längerem habe ich gelesen, dass Hartz IV auf 5 Jahre gekürzt werden soll ich persönlich finde das mehr als nötig.


Bist du dir sicher? Merkst du eigentlich was du da schreibst? 
Sind dir auch die konsequenzen klar in diese situation, bei den miserablen arbeitsmarkt wo sämtliche firmen abhauen in billigstandorte und die aussicht auf eine arbeit gleich NULL ist und das in ein Sozialstaat?

Denkste was nicht nur mit denen sondern auch mit denen ihre kindern passiert? Das die alle obdachlos werden, dabei die gewaltbereitschaft ins unermäsliche steigern wurde, kinderarmut an der tafel währe gang u. gebe, krankheiten aller art wurden sich ausbreiten wie ein lauffeuer da diese menschen dann keine krankenabsicherung mehr haben usw.

Es ist einfach den roten stift an zu sezen oder so ein stuss vorschlagen. An den konsequenzen denkt aber keiner. Sollte das passieren, ist deutschland kein Sozialstaat mehr.

Was zu den H4 empfänger noch zu sagen währe, ist die tatsache das einige sich selber mal an der ase fassen sollten und mal prüfen wo das geld was sie bekommen hingeht bevor sie weiter abjammern.

Die meisten sind RAUCHER wen nicht sogar KETTENRAUCHER wo gut 100 kippen pro tag verbrannt werden. Wen nicht gestopft dann Mini Zigarilos mit 1,50 EURO die Pakung. Werden Durchschnitlich 4 Stangen im Monat Verbrant, sind es gut 60 EURO. Dazu kommen noch 1 kiste Bier pro Woche Mindestens, Kola und sonstigen chemischen mist Hinzu, sind das mindestens 100 Euro Monatlich PRO PERSON. Wurde ein H4 Empfänger dise SUCHT und SINLOSIGKEIT Wen nicht komplett einstellen mindestens HERABSETZEN, könnte jede da noch so einiges Einsparren.



Miezekatze schrieb:


> .. und wenn man sich bemüht findet man auch wieder Arbeit.... egal als was... .


Das ist wieder ein Medien Unsinn was gerne rauf und runter gejault wird und weit entfernt von der Realität. Man kann nicht ein Beruf machen mit der Qualifizierung "A" wo man davon keinen Ahnung hat weil man die Qualifizirung "B" hat. Klar man kann Putzen, Sich alls Hundekackefänger Einstellen lasen bei der Stadtreinigung bzw. Unqualifizierte Tätigkeiten Ausüben aber um daraus zu leben ist UNMÖGLICH da solche jobs entweder minijobs sind oder unterbezahlt das zusäzlich noch H4 Notwendig ist.

Ich war fast 6 Jahre auf H4 bis ich mich Selbständig machte und ich weis von was ich Spreche (schreibe) da Ich Beruflich STRABFAHRER bin und mein Glück in Andere Berufe Versuchte. 
Über 8000 (ACHT TAUSEND) Bewerbungen Schreibte + Persönlichen Kontakt (Anfragen - Tel / Fax / SMS / E-Mail) mit 1 (EIN) Vorstellungsgespräch und das ging daneben weil Ich in den Entsprechenden Beruf Nicht Ausreichend Qualifiziert bin und Umschulung Notwendig was die ARGE nicht Bezahlen wollte.


----------



## Miezekatze (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Die meisten sind RAUCHER wen nicht sogar KETTENRAUCHER wo gut 100 kippen pro tag verbrannt werden. Wen nicht gestopft dann Mini Zigarilos mit 1,50 EURO die Pakung. Werden Durchschnitlich 4 Stangen im Monat Verbrant, sind es gut 60 EURO. Dazu kommen noch 1 kiste Bier pro Woche Mindestens, Kola und sonstigen chemischen mist Hinzu, sind das mindestens 100 Euro Monatlich PRO PERSON. Wurde ein H4 Empfänger dise SUCHT und SINLOSIGKEIT Wen nicht komplett einstellen mindestens HERABSETZEN, könnte jede da noch so einiges Einsparren.



Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir meine Sucht nicht finanzieren kann sollte mans echt lassen!!!! Mein Bruder hört jetzt auch auf zu rauchen, weil er momentan arbeitslos.... wohl gemerkt er hat Jobs gefunden die wollte er aber nicht machen!!!





EinarN schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein Medien Unsinn was gerne rauf und runter gejault wird und weit entfernt von der Realität. Man kann nicht ein Beruf machen mit der Qualifizierung "A" wo man davon keinen Ahnung hat weil man die Qualifizirung "B" hat. Klar man kann Putzen, Sich alls Hundekackefänger Einstellen lasen bei der Stadtreinigung bzw. Unqualifizierte Tätigkeiten Ausüben aber um daraus zu leben ist UNMÖGLICH da solche jobs entweder minijobs sind oder unterbezahlt das zusäzlich noch H4 Notwendig ist.



Ganz ehrlich ich hab das nicht aus den Medien ich schaue nämlich kaum Nachrichten!!! Das ist meine eigene Meinung... klar man kann nicht alles machen aber einige Freunde von mir haben immer was gefunden wenn sie wirklich was GEWOLLT haben... ich hab mir auch gesagt ich geh heut weg und such mir ne Arbeit als ich wieder zuhause war hatte ich einen 400 Euro Job!!! Also man findet wirklich etwas wenn man möchte!!! 

Ja klar es gibt Leihfirmen und den ganzen Kram da verdient man nicht unbedingt soviel... jedoch immernoch mehr als auf Hartz IV zu hocken und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man innerhalb von 5 Jahren... bzw. wenn man ja vorher gearbeitet hat bezieht man ja erst noch Arbeitslosengeld II.... also sind es über 5 Jahre in denen man Zeit hat etwas zu finden....keine Arbeit findet.... manchmal muss man eben auch mal umziehen wegen eines Jobs, aber ganz ehrlich ich ziehe lieber um und hab Arbeit als dass ich von Hartz IV leben muss.




EinarN schrieb:


> Ich war fast 6 Jahre auf H4 bis ich mich Selbständig machte und ich weis von was ich Spreche (schreibe) da Ich Beruflich STRABFAHRER bin und mein Glück in Andere Berufe Versuchte.
> Über 8000 (ACHT TAUSEND) Bewerbungen Schreibte + Persönlichen Kontakt (Anfragen - Tel / Fax / SMS / E-Mail) mit 1 (EIN) Vorstellungsgespräch und das ging daneben weil Ich in den Entsprechenden Beruf Nicht Ausreichend Qualifiziert bin und Umschulung Notwendig was die ARGE nicht Bezahlen wollte.



Das mit dir ist echt krass.... da verdient man glaub ich in manch einer Ausbildung mehr als wenn man Hartz IV empfängt, aber gerade das sollte doch der Ansporn sein, sich Arbeit zu suchen.... 
ich kenne genug, die sich mit Hartz IV zufrieden geben... sie schrauben ihr Existenzminimum echt aufs niedrigeste herrunter und die leben "in ihren Augen" gut damit.... klagen dann aber ständig sie hätten kein Geld... manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl es liegt an der Aufmachung mancher Menschen wenn sie sich bewerben und aussehen als wären sie gerade frisch aus der Höhle gekrabbelt oder nicht wissen, was es heißt eine Zahnbürste zu benutzen oder alles halbe Jahr den Zahnarzt aufzusuchen, dann sind sie meiner Meinung nach selbst dran schuld.... ich bin auch nicht der Mensch der sich der Gesellschaft gut anpasst, ich bleibe meinem Stil auch treu, aber ganz ehrlich ich habe Arbeit bzw. eine Ausbildung und ich mache das was mir gefällt, naja ich habe ja auch einen Zukunftsberuf ....


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was meine Arbeitslosigkeit betrifft, Da ging es nicht um wille oder aussehen sondern einfach nur um der Tatsache das mein Berugf als STRAB FAHRER in deutschland nicht Existiert. Es ist nur eine Innenbetriebliche Fahrerlaubniss der Verkehrsbetriebe, kekoppelt mit FS K3 so das bin Ich in BRD quasi OHNE BERUF wie ein Schulabgänger. Die Anderen 2 Erlernte Berufe (KFZ Mechatronik u. Elektroinstalateur) hab ich gut 15 Jahre nicht Praktiziert und die Kentnisse sind Überholt.
Das ist nun mal ein Teufelskreiss wo die ARGE Gefragt ist , das aus zu Bügeln. Letztendlich hate ich ja denen "Affen" auch genug Eingezahlt bei Brutto Gehälter von 11.000 DM (ELF TAUSEND) Monatlich. 
Was machten die? 
NICHTS ! 
Mich aufs Abstellgleis Geschoben, Angeblich Ich bin zu Alt. 
Damals war ich noch Unter 40. Na wen man in BRD mit *37 Jahre ZU ALT* ist für eine Umschulung, dan Frage ich mich ob die hier eine an der Klatsche haben oder nicht mehr Sauber Ticken. 
Das denen H4 Empfänger in Solche Fälle ( Ich war nicht der Einzige in diese Situation) der Kragen Platzt wen eine Umschulung mit wesentich Besere Integration Chancen in der Arbeitwelt bei ein Alter von Kaum MITTE 30 abgeleht wird, ist sehr gut nach zu Volzihen.

Wen nun ein H4 Empfänger sich die hucke Voll Sauft und am Abgrund des Elends Landet danach man Ihn Fein Sauber Mitteilt..... _"Hey, blödmann ! Du bist mit 37 Jahre für Unsere Geselschaft NICHT MEHR ZU GEBRAUCHEN und wir geben dir keine Umschulung"_......., ihn die gesammte welt am allerwertesten vorbei geht, sollte man sich nicht wundern.

Das ist nun auch die kehrseite der SOZIALEN MEDALIE zur H4.


----------



## pr0hunter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@EinarN: dass Ausländer die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen (und vermutlich dementsprechend reden) ist verständlich und voll ok. Aber ich denke, dass dadurch auch viele Jobs für dich ausgeschieden sind. Sekretär z.B. kann man so vergessen. Wenn man also als Deutscher Arbeit sucht sollte bei 8.000 Bewerbungen schon mehr zurück kommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> H4 ist am unteren Ende, noch weniger und die Leute verrecken...


ja, aber es nicht so wenig dass die leute verrecken. ICh war schon bei einigen arbeitslosen, und die haben zum teil sachen in ihrer wohnung stehen, für die ich es als Arbeiter nicht einsehe, dafür bezahlen zu müssen! Wer nicht arbeitet der muss sich keine teuren materiellen sachen leisten können. wie gesagt, ein billiges dach überm kopf und was zum essen, mehr braucht ein arbeitsloser nicht zu bekommen. schliesslich kann er ja was dafür tun dass es ihm besser geht.


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ pr0hunter

Ne. Ich wollte nicht Sektretär sondern Hausmeister, KFZ Mechatroniker usw.
Was die Deutsche Sprache Betrifft, Pfeif auf Rechtschreibung. Im Handwerklichen screibt man nichts sondern man Arbeitet u. Bietet Qualität. 

Wen man im Deutschen Handwerk nur noch Bürohängste Sucht mit perfekte Rechtschreibung, Bewerbungsunterlagen mit 3 Seitige Klipart Firlefaz und weniger das qualitätvolles Praktisches Know- How was für  den entsprechenden stellen Ervorderlich ist, kann Ich nichts dafür.

Bei mein einzigen u. Letztes vorstellung Gespräch, Fragte ich den Arbeitgeber bei ein punkt, was ist das eigentlich für eine Stelle?
soll ich ein Roman Schreiben oder Oldtmer Restaurieren?
Was Zählt für Ihn? Meine Rechtschreibung oder mein Know- How im Bereich Autos der 60er u. 70er Jahre? 
Er könnte mir darauf keine Antwort geben.
danach Volgten 3 Tage Probearbeit wo Ich ein Rostigen Motor aus ein Ford Granada Am laufen Brachte nach den Werkseinstellungen, motor was  2 Jahre im hof in eine pfütze lag, Drauf Regnete, Schneite und was auch immer.
Trotzdem wurde ich nicht genommen. 
Schuld daran......... Meine Rechtschreibung. 

Was kann man noch dazu sagen? NICHTS !

Ich bin ein Autodidaktischer Karakter. 
Ich lerne Schnell, egal was es ist. 
Vom klo putzen bis zum PC. 
Trotzdem Scheiterte ich immer wieder wegen der Dämlichen Rechtschreibung u. Mangel an Unterlagen (AUSBILDUNG - BERUF UMSCHULUNG) in den Fächern wo ich mir eigentlich Selbst die Kenntnissen Beibrachte.

Nun, dank meiner Rumänische Immobilien Geschäfte, kann Ich mich Selbständig Ernehren (mich u. meine Famillie) und bleiben mir derartige DEMÜTIGUNGEN Ersparrt. Leider hat nicht jeder dieses glück. trotzdem frage ich mich wie kommt es das unsere TÜRKISCHE PARALELGESELLSCHAFT was eine Integration und Sprache BEWUST VERWEIGERN, Arbeit finden und ein Schönes Leben haben wen in Deutschland RECHTRZSCHREIBUNG die Maas Aller dinge ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, aber es nicht so wenig dass die leute verrecken.


Richtig, das ist nur so wenig, das man davon nicht leben kann und gesellschaftlich ausgegrenzt wird.
Denk mal nach, was du mit 350€/Monat ABZÜGLICH diverser Kosten wie z.B. für Telefon/Internet, AFAIR auch Energie-/Heizkosten alles kaufen kannst.

Aber hey, da müssen erst einige Eltern mit ihren Kindern und 'ner Knarre in die Arge latschen und sich umlegen, damit hier eingesehen wird, das das nicht wirklich viel ist.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ICh war schon bei einigen arbeitslosen, und die haben zum teil sachen in ihrer wohnung stehen, für die ich es als Arbeiter nicht einsehe, dafür bezahlen zu müssen!


Sorry, aber du denkst nicht nach!
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das erstens sehr hart erspart ist und zweitens derjene nicht nur von Hartz4 leben könnte?!
Sprich illegal beschäftigt sein könnte?!

Denk doch mal ein wenig nach und fress nicht die Propaganda, die man dir vorsetzt z.B. durch die Blöd Zeitung bzw dem Axel Springer Verlag!
Bild dir deine Meinung selbst und nicht durch irgendwelche geschmierten Schmierblätter...


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wer nicht arbeitet der muss sich keine teuren materiellen sachen leisten können. wie gesagt, ein billiges dach überm kopf und was zum essen, mehr braucht ein arbeitsloser nicht zu bekommen. schliesslich kann er ja was dafür tun dass es ihm besser geht.


Sorry, aber bei solch einer Arroganz muss ich kotzen.

Erstens gibts nicht für jeden Arbeit.
Zweitens brauchts mehr als nur was zwischen die Zähne, zum leben!
Man muss auch mal ins Kino, Restaurant oder Vergnügungspark oder ähnliches gehen können.
Drittens man BRAUCHT ein Auto, auch als Hartz4 Empfänger, denn ohne Auto idR kein Job, ohne Job kein Geld, ohne Geld kein Auto, geiler Teufelskreis, was?!
Viertens solltest du dir mal überlegen, wie man sich als Hartz4 Empfänger ernährt, wie man sich da fühlt und so weiter.

Kurzum: ein Langzeitarbeitsloser ist idR völlig im Eimer, den kannst nicht einstellen, ohne gleichzeitig fürn Psychater zahlen zu müssen, das was man so bekommt, ist (ohne Schwarzarbeit!) so wenig, dass es einem langsam killt.
Aber vielleicht ist das ja der Sinn davon, das man denen so wenig gibt, damit sie sich dann vor Züge oder von Brücken schmeißen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ne sorry, aber wenn man sich von HARTZ4 n Flachbildfernseher (und KEINER vom discounter) , n rechner, und all son kram leisten kann, dann musst du mir nicht erzählen die hätten zu wenig um zu leben. ICh hab mal noch niemanden gesehen der verhungert ist, weil er von HARTZ4 lebt. In Deutschland bekommen arbeitslose immer noch vergleichsweise viel geld, in anderen ländern siehts da noch viel schlechter aus, und die leben aber trotzdem noch  und wenn man wirklich arbeiten will, dann findet man arbeit. da kannste mir jetzt erzählen was du willst  bei leuten mit behinderungen seh ich es ja ein dass sie wirklich nicht arbeiten können. Aber alle anderen die einigermassen gesund sind (auch wenn sie ein kleines wehwehchen am arm oder am knie haben), können arbeiten.

Und was hat das mit arroganz zu tun? hältst du es gerecht, dass du dir den ar... abarbeitest z.B. in plegeberufen, und kaum mehr geld am ende vom monat hast, wie einer der den ganzen tag aufm sofa sitzt und TV guckt? also ich finde das nocht in ordnung


----------



## Miezekatze (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Seh ich auch so in Amerika gibts sowas auch nicht und da verhungert auch keiner die schaffen es sogar bis zu 3 Jobs anzunehmen... nur Deutschland hockt faul aufm Arsch, wirklich genug Menschen nutzen das aus.... 
Und nichts gegen dich EinarN, aber wenn man in Deutschland lebt, wird eben vorrausgesetzt, dass man deutsch kann.... 

Ich persönlich verstehe es aber auch bei vielen Deutschen nicht, wie man seine eigene Sprache nicht beherrschen kann... ich find das peinlich ... wenn man Legasteniker ist, ist das ok, ansonsten gibts da für mich keine Entschuldigung....


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so in Amerika gibts sowas auch nicht und da verhungert auch keiner die schaffen es sogar bis zu 3 Jobs anzunehmen... nur Deutschland hockt faul aufm Arsch, wirklich genug Menschen nutzen das aus....


Irgendwie ist das so. Man einige wollen sich die hände nicht schmuzig machen. Ist irgendwie eine Nachkriegseinstellung. Mann lasse lieben die Ausländer die Drecksarbeit machen weil das ist ja alles so.... SCHMUTZIG. Man ist ja nur MANAGER mit Schlips / Kragen und Fette Prollkiste + Handy. von den Tripp könnten Deutsche so langsam Runter kommen.





> Und nichts gegen dich EinarN, aber wenn man in Deutschland lebt, wird eben vorrausgesetzt, dass man deutsch kann....


Ich sag mal.... JAIN. Die Ab 4 Millionen Türken hier haben auch von Deutsch keine Ahnung. Da sezt der Deutsche nichts mehr Vorraus weil da kommt der OBERGURU, knallt mit der Faust am Tisch, Sagt sein..... "Gebet" und die Einstellung Volgt. Vergesse nicht in Wohne in Duisburg und sehe wie und was da so abgeht.

Geht nun z.B. der Deutsche nach Rumänien, Erwartet der Rumäner auch nicht das der Deutsche ein Perfektes Rumänisch hinlegt wen er sein CV Abgibt um bei NOKIA zu Arbeiten da Er selbst aus BRD Ausgewandert ist.
Da ich beim Thema AUSWANDERN Gelandet bin:
- Kein Anders land mach so ein Rechtschreib Aufstand wie Deutschland. Wie Fiele Deutsche sind Bereitz ausgewandert, H4 Empfänger was es nicht mehr ausgehalten haben in sämtliche Länder, von Uruguai bis Rumänien und nirgendwo wird mit den Deutschen Ausländer so eine tour Abgezogen wie der Deutsche es macht mit den Ausländern. 
In kein Land wird vom Deutschen erwartet das er die Entsprechende Sprache Perfekt Beherscht so wie es der deutsche macht in sein land. So was ist INTOLERANZ. Nicht mehr u. nicht weniger





> Ich persönlich verstehe es aber auch bei vielen Deutschen nicht, wie man seine eigene Sprache nicht beherrschen kann... ich find das peinlich ... wenn man Legasteniker ist, ist das ok, ansonsten gibts da für mich keine Entschuldigung....


Sorry aber nach gut 3 im Sand Gesezten Rechtschreibreformen auf Kosten der Steuerzahlern, ist es nicht zum Staunen das sogar Deutsche damit ein Problem haben und das hat mit legastenismus nichts zutun sondern mit den "klugscheisern" was umbedingt alles reformieren müssen aber selber nicht wissen was zu reformieren ist. Hauptsache sie machen sich bemerkbar um noch mehr steuergelder zu verbraten.

@ Stefan Payne

Ein H4 Empfänger wird von der Gesellschaft nicht Ausgegrenzt. Er grenzt sich selber aus und dafür ist er selber schuld.
Mitschwimmen in der Gesellschaft tut man anderwertig und nicht in Konzerte zu Latschen Theater under weis der Gajer was. Es gibt unmenggen an Möglichkeiten fast Kostenlos mit seine Mitmenschen in Kontakt zu Kommen bzw. seine Kontakte zu Pflegen. Man muss es nur wollen .


----------



## Miezekatze (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das so. Man einige wollen sich die hände nicht schmuzig machen. Ist irgendwie eine Nachkriegseinstellung. Mann lasse lieben die Ausländer die Drecksarbeit machen weil das ist ja alles so.... SCHMUTZIG. Man ist ja nur MANAGER mit Schlips / Kragen und Fette Prollkiste + Handy. von den Tripp könnten Deutsche so langsam Runter kommen.Ich sag mal.... JAIN. Die Ab 4 Millionen Türken hier haben auch von Deutsch keine Ahnung. Da sezt der Deutsche nichts mehr Vorraus weil da kommt der OBERGURU, knallt mit der Faust am Tisch, Sagt sein..... "Gebet" und die Einstellung Volgt. Vergesse nicht in Wohne in Duisburg und sehe wie und was da so abgeht.




Ja, das kenn ich, wir holen ja auch immer die Ausländer für unsere Feldarbeit, den bei den Leuten ist das anscheinend echt noch viel Geld... Die wollen jetzt aber auch schon Auszubildende aus Polen holen, weil die Deutschen denen zu dumm sind... Oo


----------



## esszett (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

in jeder geregelten masznahme gibt es nutznieszer, die die schlupfloecher kennen und diese fuer sich auszunutzen versuchen... die hier so oft gefaellten urteile ueber hartzIV-abhaengige treffen nur auf wenige gewaehlte und meist von BILD&co hochgeputschte ausnahmen zu... wer in deutschland an vollbeschaeftigung glaubt, dem fehlt leider der noetige realitaetsbezug... man fahre einmal in die "neuen" bundeslaender und man wird feststellen, dass dort statt der bluehenden landschaften der manchesterkapitalismus eine renaissance erlebt... sicher, es gibt jobs, die von deutschen nicht angenommen werden, stattdessen von auslaendischen arbeitern und teilweise hat der deutsche tatsaechlich ohne solche jobs mehr geld zum leben als mit... leider entspringt daraus immer nur eine diskussion, naemlich, dass alg1+2 zu hoch seien... mal in eine andere richtung gedacht? entfernt euch von diesem BILD-denken, kinners!

schonmal jemand hartzIV beantragt? aus eigener erfahrung in einem urlaubssemester kann ich sagen, dass einem der appetit auf deutschland gehoerig vergeht - eine leistung, die nach gesetz _jedem_ beduerftigen zusteht, geht mit umfangreicheren aufnahmeritualen einher als jedes bewerbungsgespraech (von den schikanierungen der "motivierenden" sachbearbeiter will ich gar nicht erst sprechen)...

sei's drum... eine form des buergergeldes (= bedingungsloses grundeinkommen) wuerde auf lange sicht das leben aller bereichern - leider wird es das in unserer egozentrischen gesellschaft nicht geben, weil (beinahe) jeder, fuer den es einen noch so kleinen schritt dadurch zurueck ginge, durch aufputschmedien wie der bild-zeitung motivierbar waere, einfach nur dagegen zu sein - ohne sinn und verstand... der sozialneid (egal, welche schicht ueber welche schicht schimpft) hierzulande kotzt mich an... und dass medien die massen in dieser hinsicht anstacheln und polarisieren, halte ich fuer aeuszerst bedenklich... 

gruSZ


----------



## padme (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

also wenn alle paar monate wieder nach kürzungen bei der unteren schicht geschrien wird, frage ich mich mich jedesmal;

was haben unsere reichen und schönen den diesmal wieder verbockt, von dem es gilt abzulenken?

ich denke, ich muss da kein hehl draus machen, dass ich persönlich, den fehler im system bei unserer elite sehe..


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Miezekatze

Sorry aber es geht nicht um Dumheit sondern eher um Bequemlichkeit bzw. Faulheit. 

Interesanterweise, der Deutsche ist im Stande Sein SCHREBERGARTEN zu Pflegen, sämtliches zeug an zu bauen und anschliesend zu Pflücken, Kommt bestens mit Gartenarbeit klar, Muss sein Rasenmähen mitten im Winter das es bloß nicht zu Schnell Wächst und es muss Milimeter genau sein, u. seine Gartenzwerge Polierennebenbei, aber schaft es nicht Spargel zu Stechen oder erdberen zu Pflücken. 
Dafür müssen die Spargelstecher aus Polen und die Erdberenpflücker aus Rumänien (Auf Rumänisch = Capsunari - Sprich KÄPSCHUNAR) her 

@ padme

Klar ! Wo Geld ist ist auch Macht und wo macht ist ist auch "vitamin B" bis in den Oberen Schähte der Regierung. Abgesehen davon, man will die Reichen nicht zu Nahe Treten weil wen die Sauer werden, hauen die ab aus dem steurstaat gesammt Vermögen nach MONACO oder wohin auch immer und dann sind sogar die wenigen belastungen bzw. Statliche Einnahmen Pfutsch so das man bevorzügt ARSCHKRIHEREI aus angst das man Leer Ausgeht.

Du glaubst es wohl nicht im Ernst das ein Miliardär sich von so eine wie Merkel oder Scheble das geld aus der Tasche zihen Läst. Wen die in Berlin fiel Herum Ziken, ab nach Monako oder im Steuerparadis DUBAI und ...... A**** Lecken Deutschland, weg ist er gesammt geld. Was dan? 

Um erlich zu sein ich wurde das Gleiche machen 
Schau dir nur den Großartigen Schumacher an. Wo wohnt er? In Kerpen oder MONACO? Klar das in MONACO u. Ältern sind in Kerpen. Denkste das der So Blöd ist und von diese Gehirnamputierte Regierung sich das geld aus der Tasche zihen läst um anschliesend denen Grichen es alls Ahlmosen zu Verschenken?


----------



## esszett (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

egal, wer an der macht ist, sei es der arbeiter und bauer, sei es die akademische elite oder des koenigs aeltester sohn - kaum, dass einem trauben gereicht werden, wird man alles tun, dass einem auch weiterhin trauben gereicht werden... der fehler des systems liegt also nicht explizit in irgendeiner elite, sondern ist dem menschen innewohnend... oder doch nur anerzogen?


----------



## Terence Skill (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nicht nur das, der Staat fördert die Verarmung der Gesellschaft noch ordentlich. Das ist auch so gewollt. 
Nicht umsonst beherrscht eine Bude wie Axel Springer den Medienbereich... 

In Zeiten in denen sich Zeitarbeitsbuden ne goldene Nase verdienen indem sie Arbeitskräfte für nen Appel und nen Ei einspannen um dann relativ Hohe stundensätze von den Entleihern nehmen, muss der Staat anfangen das zu ändern. 
Das lohnt sich alles für die Entleiher nur weil sie die Zeitarbeiter wie Materialkosten schön steuerlich geltend machen können.
Da gehört ein Riegel vorgeschoben. 
Zeitarbeit ist entstanden um etwaige Produktionsspitzen abzufangen etc, stattdessen gibt es heute mehr als genug Große Firmen die durchweg mit einem Zeitarbeiterstab von 60-70% der Belegschaft produzieren.
Die einzige Zeitarbeitsfirma müsste das Arbeitsamt selbst sein!
Aber stattdessen stellt sich das Amt lieber selbst ein Armutszeugnis aus indem man "Vermittlungsgutscheine" verteilt 
Da kriegen irgendwelche privaten Arbeitsvermittler 1500€ oder 2500€ um jemanden einen Job zu besorgen... Was ist da los???
Warum zahlt man das nicht Leuten die sich selber einen neuen Job suchen? So hätte man einen weiteren Anreiz neue Arbeit zu finden und könnte eventuell etwas niedrigere Löhne ausgleichen.
Das Einwanderungsgesetz gehört in meinen Augen auch endlich überholt. Ein Beispiel ala Schweiz würde Deutschland und den Bürgern zugute kommen. Das soll jetzt aber nichts gegen Ausländer sein. Aber man sollte die Einbürgerung etc mit festen Arbeitsplätzen verbinden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wenn heute ein arbeiter mit nem knochenjob gleich viel/nur minimal mehr verdient wie ein arbeitsloser der nur vor der glotze hockt, dann frag ich mich auch: ist das noch sozial? Leben wir nicht in einem Sozialstaat?


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Das Einwanderungsgesetz gehört in meinen Augen auch endlich überholt. Ein Beispiel ala Schweiz würde Deutschland und den Bürgern zugute kommen. Das soll jetzt aber nichts gegen Ausländer sein. Aber man sollte die Einbürgerung etc mit festen Arbeitsplätzen verbinden.


Auch richtig.

Gerade in der Lezten Woche MAI, erzählte mir einer, er sei nach deutschland eingewandert um HARTZ 4 zu Bezihen und anschliesend sich hier operieren zu lassen weil er irgendwelche prostata Problemen hat und mit der Krankenkasse alls H4 Empfänger ist für Ihn alles Kostenlos. Danach alles durch ist, geht er zurück in sein Land. Welches das Land ist, will ich hier nicht preis geben. Mir am jeden fahl Platzte der Kragen. Es fählte nicht fiel das ich ihn ins Gesicht Spuke.

@ CPU-GPU

wie Groß nun die unterschide sind , ist nebensächlich. Fakt ist ein minimum an existenz mus gesichert werden in ein Sozialstatt wie dieser. Ist das nicht gegeben, ist es kein Sozialstaat mehr.

Um Erlich zu sein, wen es nach mir ginge müsten diese sozialen Pflichtabgaben Abgeschaft werden und jeder soll sich FREIWILLIG Versichern das in alle bereiche. Macht er das nicht, soll er sehen wie er klar kommt.  Man bezahlt sich hier dumm und dämlich mit Kranken- Sozial -Renten- arbeitslosenversicherungen und wen man Stress hat geht man Leer aus und zahlt auch noich drauf. Welchen Schwachsinn.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo, und genau diese sozialschmarotzer würde ich sofort gnadenlos aus Deutschland rauswerfen, sollen sie gucken wo sie bleiben. auf jeden fall nicht hier in Deutschland! Aber die Deutsche politik ist immer noch VIEL zu gutmütig bei den ganzen ausländern. Ein gutes beispiel sind die USA: wenn du da hin ziehen willst, gucken die dich schon sehr genau an bis du überhaupt mal das land betreten darfst


----------



## EinarN (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Logisch. Bei Deutschland wird immer wieder das STECKENPFERD "KRIEG" hervor gehoben. Sobald Deutschland NEIN Sagt, kommt prompt die Ausländerhasser tour so das bleibt nichts anderes Übrig ausser Internationale Arschkriherei, Ja und Amen zu alles Sagen und jeder ..... Versager kann sich hier breit machen.

Um ein zu Wandern in USA brauchst du ein Einwanderung visum, dein polizeiliches führungszeugniss mit pickobello Sauber sein. Vorbestraft oder punkte in Flensburg und du kanst dir das einwandern in USA Abschminken.
zusäzlich musst du dein Vermögen Offenlegen so das du den Amerikanischen Staat nicht auf der Tasche liegst und dich Selbst Verpfegen (finanzieren Kannst). ein Gesundheitspass mit de aktuellen Impfungen, blutbilduntersuchung nicht Älter alls eine woche, inklusive HIV Test ist Pflicht.

Schulbildung, ABI IST PFLICHT + ERLERNTER BERUF. Nach USA aus zu Wandern mit nur 10 Klassen ohne Abschluss ohne Ausbildung ist AUSGESCHLOSSEN.

Sofern du es Schafst und du die Genehmigung hast, Angekommen am flughafen, ab im CRIME EVIDENCE büro und Hier wrden Fingerabdrücke Genommen, Fotos Gemacht, DNA Speichelprobe. Persönliche Merkmale Besichtigt usw.

Erst danach das durch ist und du aufgenommen, kanste ins hotell oder wohin auch immer du hin wilst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> ABI IST PFLICHT + ERLERNTER BERUF.



Könnte ich dafür mal einen Link haben!?


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jop. und genau so sollte es in Deutschland auch sein. wenn man den einwanderen hier das geld schon förmlich in den allerwertesten schiebt, dann kann man auch ein gewisses niveau der einwanderer erwarten. ICh weiss nicht, wieso unsere kack-regierung sich immer noch mit sich machen lässt was die anderen wollen wegen dem krieg. Mich als politiker würde die NS-Zeit einen Dreck scheren, schliesslich haben wir, die heutige regierung, REIN GAR NICHTS DAMIT ZU TUN! also, warum denn die ganze arschkriecherei? aber solange ostdeutsche frauen regieren, habe ich keine hoffnung auf besserung -.-


----------



## Terence Skill (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jup, die sind da ziemlich hart, die Ami-Brüder...

1999 war ich für 3 Wochen für eine Rundreise dort. Ich hatte schon ziemlich heftige behördliche Probleme, nur um eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung für diesen Urlaub zu bekommen. Wegen meinem Führungszeugnis...


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wieso hackt eingentlich niemand auf den USa und den Ländern wie afghanistan, irak usw rum? Das sind die einzigen länder, die bis heute zu blöd dazu sind, friedlich miteinander zu leben. Vor allem die Amis.  Uns beschimpfen sie immer noch als Nazis und gewaltsüchtige, aber selber sind sie zu dumm den krieg zu lassen. Und das obwohl sie ja so ach so superschlau sind und ohne sie würde die welt ja untergehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dir ist aber schon klar, das das größte Problem der Amis die mangelhafte Sozialversorgung ist?
So auch die Arbeitslosenversicherung, die quasi nicht vorhanden ist, genau wie einige andere Dinge.

Was du, lieber CPU-GPU nicht bedenkst, ist, dass zu niedere Sozialleistungen zu höherer Kriminalität führen werden!
Denn irgendwie muss man leben und wenn man dazu andere ausraubt, dann muss das halt so sein.

Das ist ein Punkt, der dann gern ignoriert wird...


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen,vielleicht wurde das ja auch schon gesagt.
Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung das die Harz4-Sätze zu niedrig sind.
Eine Alleinstehende Mutter zB. die wegen der Kinder nicht oder nur geringfügig Arbeiten gehen kann sollte das Geld (dazu) bekommen um Würdevoll leben zu können und den Kindern einen guten Start zu ermöglichen.
Genauso natürlich für die die unverschuldet in eine Notlage kommen. 
*Aber*
Das was mir wirklich richtig auf den Senkel geht sind die Sozialschmarotzer die meinen sich auf Staatskosten ein schönes Leben machen zu können,
alle für bekloppt erklären die Arbeiten gehen und dir dafür auch noch den Stinkefinger zeigen. 
Und die Leute gibt es leider zur Genüge.
Leider sind das aber auch immer nur die die Auffallen, dann heißt es natürlich immer "Die Harz4 Empfänger".
Davon möchte ich mich deutlichst distanzieren.
Hier sollte mit mit allen rechtlichen Mitteln dagegen vorgegangen werden um  Missbrauch einzudämmen.
Ich bin selber im sozialen Brennpunkt von Duisburg groß geworden und weiß deshalb aus *eigener* Erfahrung das die schwächsten Glieder in dieser Kette  leider immer die Kinder sind.
Denn deren Schicksal ist quasi schon besiegelt.
Sich aus diesem Teufelskreis selber zu befreien ist für Kinder und Jugendliche nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das was mir wirklich richtig auf den Senkel geht sind die Sozialschmarotzer die meinen sich auf Staatskosten ein schönes Leben machen zu können,alle für bekloppt erklären die Arbeiten gehen und dir dafür auch noch den Stinkefinger zeigen.


Mir nicht.
Wenn du auch noch mal drüber nachdenkst, wirst feststellen, das 'die paar' 'Sozialschmarotzer' auch nicht wirklich ein Problem sind oder es gar schlecht ist.
Denn so belegen sie einen Arbeitsplatz weniger, der dementsprechend auch für jemanden frei bleibt, der arbeiten möchte.

Das Problem sind nämlich diejenen, die einfach unfähig sind, eine anständige Arbeit auszuführen und dabei gravierenden Schaden anrichten bzw die gezwungen sind, eine Arbeit auszuführen, auf die sie eigentlich gar keinen Bock haben...


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das das größte Problem der Amis die mangelhafte Sozialversorgung ist?
> So auch die Arbeitslosenversicherung, die quasi nicht vorhanden ist, genau wie einige andere Dinge.
> 
> Was du, lieber CPU-GPU nicht bedenkst, ist, dass zu niedere Sozialleistungen zu höherer Kriminalität führen werden!
> ...



aber ich rede gerade über kriege. Und deise kriege im Irak und afghanistan usw. wurden nicht wegen der armut der amis angefangen!!!
Und wenn es hier zu höherer kriminalität führen sollte: die meisten kriminaltaten werden von ausländern begangen. Sobald ein Ausländer hier eine straftat begeht würde ich ihn gnadenlos aus deutschland rauswerfen, zurück in sein heimatland! Weil wir bracuhen hier keine einwanderer, die uns das geld aus den taschen ziehen und dann auch noch gewalttätig+kriminell werden. Bei aller ausländer+gastfreundschaft, bei sowas hört der spass dann auf. auch für ausländer gelten regeln!

P.S.: ,,Denn so belegen sie einen Arbeitsplatz weniger, der dementsprechend auch  für jemanden frei bleibt, der arbeiten möchte." der dümmste satz den ich seit langem gehört habe! Er belegt zwar keinen arbeitsplatz, dafür bezieht er aber arbeitslosengeld, das von wem nochmal bezahlt wird? Ach ja richtig, von leuten, die für ihr geld arbeiten, aber um das sie betrogen werden wegen solchen beschissenen sozialschmarotzern die hier rein gar nichts zu suchen haben!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nämlich diejenen, die einfach unfähig sind, eine anständige Arbeit auszuführen und dabei gravierenden Schaden anrichten bzw die gezwungen sind, eine Arbeit auszuführen, auf die sie eigentlich gar keinen Bock haben...


Du meinst also der Wirtschaftliche Schaden durch die mangelhafte Ausführung eines Jobs wegen Nullbock ist größer als die Zahlung von Harz4?
Radikaler Ansatz.
Hartz4 Empfänger kurbeln durch ihre bloße Anwesenheit das Bruttosozialprodukt an.
Diese These würde ich unterstützen wenn es um Managerjobs ginge.
Aber in Jobs in der Dienstleistung oder als Blaumann?
Glaube ich weniger.

Was willst du denn mit den wirklichen Lauscheppern machen die zu unrecht Leistungen beziehen?
Weiter lauscheppen lassen?


----------



## EinarN (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Könnte ich dafür mal einen Link haben!?


Ne. Kanste nicht. Einfach zum Telefon Greifen, USA botschaft Anrufen und Einreiseunterlagen KOSTNLOS Anfordern. Dann bekommste die infos postwendend zugeschikt.

@ Schnitzel

wie kannst du feststellen das jemand leistungen zu unrecht bekommt oder nicht? Anhand des mediengesulze bei RTL?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso hackt eingentlich niemand auf den USa und den Ländern wie afghanistan, irak usw rum? Das sind die einzigen länder, die bis heute zu blöd dazu sind, friedlich miteinander zu leben. Vor allem die Amis. Uns beschimpfen sie immer noch als Nazis und gewaltsüchtige, aber selber sind sie zu dumm den krieg zu lassen. Und das obwohl sie ja so ach so superschlau sind und ohne sie würde die welt ja untergehen...



Das die Deutschen nach so lange zeit sich alls Nazi Beschimpfen lassen komt zu stande weil der Deutsche zu feige ist mit der Faust am tisch zu knallen und sagen SCHLUSS DAMIT, läst sich den rotz weiter gefallen. SELBST SCHULD !

auch heute noch, mehr als 60 Jahre danach, wen der Pole, der zigeunerkönig CIOABA oder die Juden mit den Finger zeigen, Kackt sich der Deutsche in die Hosen und macht die Geldbörse auf. Seit Jahrzehnte bezahlt der Deutsche Schwehres geld alls krigsentschedigung an jeden Hergeloffener was behauptet das seine...... Pelzflöhe unter der hitler Diktatur Gelitten haben. Gehtder Deutsche und macht ein Türke aufmerksam auf sein GFehlverhalten, wird der Deutsche sofort alls Nazi bzw. Ausländerhasser Abgestempelt.
Macht es ein Ausländer anstat den Deutschen und agt den Türke das sein Verhalten Falsch ist, hält dieser die Fresse weil er keine Argumente hat, da er weis das die Ausländerhasser tour bei ein Rumäner, Albaner, pole nicht leuft. Da kuscht er und sucht die Weite. Nur bei den Deutschen hat er eine Mächtig Große Fresse. Warum wohl?

Auch der Deutsche müste endlich mit der Vergangenheit Abschliesen, Ein Schlussstrich zihen und aufhören mit den ENTSCHULDIGUNGEN ARSCHKRICHEREIEN was er seit Jahrzehte Tätigt und dann werden auch andere damit aufhören die sachlage ausnützen.

kuckt doch mal die reportagen im TV. Jede Woche ein Bericht über die Armen Juden was denen alles in den Auschwitz Lagern Passiert ist. Auwajaaa... uns tut es ja sooooo leid.. und das im Jahre 2010. Wan hört ihr deutschen mal endlich auch die vergangenheit s***se andauernd sinlos auf zu wirbeln?

Was USA Betrifft, die kennen es nur so. Der Amerikaner fürt ein Krig nur dort wo er was zu holen hat und das was Ihn Interesiert isat ERDÖL.
dafür sucht er gründe und wen er keine findet, werden eben welche erfunden (Siehe golfkrig - Atomwaffen Iraq).
Eigentlich sollte das nichts neues sein und jeder sollte das mitlerweile begriffen haben.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nein natürlich nicht.
Ist schon klar das das ein Problem ist.
Allerdings kann es  auch nicht sein das das einfach so durch geht.
Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn man den Empfängern von Sozialleistungen ein wenig mehr auf die Finger Schaut.
Aber dafür wäre wieder mehr Personal nötig und dafür ist ja bekanntlich kein Geld da.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wieso denn auf die finger schauen? Kürzen. Fertig, aus


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Generell und überall?
Ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Richtige Weg.
Aber Schlupflöcher stopfen,klar warum nicht.

@Einarn
Ein wenig radikal ausgedrückt.
Wir sollten uns immer Bewusst halten was damals passiert ist.
Schuld empfinde ich dafür aber keine - wie auch wenn ich 26 nach Kriegsende geboren bin.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein Dunkelziffer z.B. zeigt das fast jeder zweite H4 Empfänger alls PRIVAT PERSON GETARNT ein gewerbliches Handel in Ebay treibt um sein Lebensunterhalt auf zu bessern, dabei jährlich milionn an steuern hinterzihet und auch den Staat betrügt.

Nicht umsonst hat das Finanzamt ein Auge auf Ebay schon seit gut 3 Jahre und Ebay ist Verpflichtet Handelsstatistiken an den Fiskus ab zu liefern.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...] dass zu niedere Sozialleistungen zu höherer Kriminalität führen werden!
> Denn irgendwie muss man leben und wenn man dazu andere ausraubt, dann muss das halt so sein.
> 
> Das ist ein Punkt, der dann gern ignoriert wird...


Genau richtig. Wen das passieren sollte dann geht der H4 Empfänger, knallt ein Opa ab auf offene Strasse, geht deswegen 20 Jahre im Knast und ist Glücklich das er ein Dach über den kopf hat und zu Essen. 
Im Knast ist besser alss obdachlos auf der Strasse. Da ist Unterkunft und Grundnahrung Gesichert.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso denn auf die finger schauen? Kürzen. Fertig, aus



Sicher. Und wen der nichts mehr zu fressen hat, dir beim Spazieren gehen plözlich ein Messer in den Rippen haut dir anschliesend die Geldbörse mitgehen Läst, du auf der Intensivstation Wach werst, möchte ich gerne wissen ob du genau so denkst.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ebay ist da wohl sogar das kleinste problem. die schwarzarbeit ist das größte problem


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ebay ist da wohl sogar das kleinste problem. die schwarzarbeit ist das größte problem


Ist ebay nicht auch Scwarzarbeit?
Wurde mehrfach darüber berichtet. Was macht der H4 Empfänger?
In Spermüll Tage sammelt er alles was man zur geld mache kann und ab damit zu ebay, Privatverkäufer, Nachlass von OMA & OPA, Dach u. Kellerfund usw.

Ist das nicht auch Schwarzarbeit?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nein,ist es nicht solange kein Gewerbe angemeldet ist.
Und hör bitte auf von "den H4 Empfängern" zu reden.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nein,ist es nicht solange kein Gewerbe angemeldet ist.


sorry aber egal ob gewerbe angemeldet oder nicht, sofern ein handel betrieben wird zweck existenz sicherung, ist es nun mal ein gewerbe.
Es ist einesache gelegentlich sachen aus dem haushalt zu verticken und ein andere sache regelmäsig zu vertiken via ebay shop, massenweise fast ein das selbe produkt.
Da ich tonbandgeräte Sammler binn, kenne ich das zu gut. Mir kann keiner weismachen das es ein privates gelegentliches haushalthandel ist wen  der verkäufer "X" gut 20 Uher tonbandgeräte Pro Moat anbietet oder AKAI / REVOX usw..... was auch immer, diese dreisterweise alls Privater nachlass oder kellerfund des opas angibt. 
Da muss wohl der Upa die Uher Werke aus München im keller haben und gezielt nur UHER REPORT MONITOR Herstellt wo die letzten Versionen Locker einiges einbringen oder noch häftiger der Kapiell REVOX wo eine REVOX B77 MK II gut ab 200 EURO bringt wen nicht npch mehr, eine AKAI – GX-635DB ab 300 EURO und in den meisten fällen steigt der preis so um die 600 EURO usw. Dabei ist es zu beobachten anhand der Bewertungen was die Permanent i Rekordzeit Vertiken. 
Das geht nicht nur so im bereich Audio vintage sondern bishin zum bereich DDR OSTALGIE wo der gesamte rotz von damals tonnenweise vertikt wird auch heute noch von ein un den selben angeblich Private.
Alls "alter ebay hase" kann ich dir darüber ein buch schreiben.
Ganz zu schweigen das wen ich was kaufe, werde ich oft gefragt wie schnell u. wann ich das geld überweise und dann wird die frage vom verkäufer begrundet, das er sei auf H4 und hat das geld dringend notwendig 


> Und hör bitte auf von "den H4 Empfängern" zu reden.


Warum? Weil ich veralgemeine? Es solte klarsein das nicht alle inm selben topf gehören. 
Es gibt auch solche was nicht mal eine ahnung haben ein rechner zu bedinen. Geschweige vom internet handel. OK. die können anderwertig zu geld kommen wen es darauf ankommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst also der Wirtschaftliche Schaden durch die mangelhafte Ausführung eines Jobs wegen Nullbock ist größer als die Zahlung von Harz4?
> Radikaler Ansatz.


Auf jeden Fall.
Ich hab schon mal mit jemandem zusammen gearbeitet, den man zu nichts gebrauchen konnte, der hat eigentlich nur Schaden angerichtet.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit den wirklichen Lauscheppern machen die zu unrecht Leistungen beziehen?
> Weiter lauscheppen lassen?


Was meinst damit?
Schwarzarbeiter oder ähnliches?

Nein, das find ich auch nicht toll, aber Schwarzarbeit ist eine Folge der zu hohen Kosten für Dienstleistungen -> Lohnnebenkosten müssen gewaltig nach unten.
Eine Stunde beim Fachmann darf nicht mehr als 25€ kosten, nur so kann man Schwarzarbeit wirklich bekämpfen...


EinarN schrieb:


> Ein Dunkelziffer z.B. zeigt das fast jeder zweite H4 Empfänger alls PRIVAT PERSON GETARNT ein gewerbliches Handel in Ebay treibt um sein Lebensunterhalt auf zu bessern, dabei jährlich milionn an steuern hinterzihet und auch den Staat betrügt.


EIn H4 Empfänger darf ja auch nur 100€ dazu verdienen.
Alles weitere wird vom Regelsatz abgezogen.

Ist euch das eigentlich auch bekannt??


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> EIn H4 Empfänger darf ja auch nur 100€ dazu verdienen.
> Alles weitere wird vom Regelsatz abgezogen.
> Ist euch das eigentlich auch bekannt??


Selbstverständlich aber wer ist den SO DÄMLICH und meldet es? 

Glaubst du tatsächlich das einer was schwarz arbeitet, egal ob er treppenputzen geht, privat autos repariert oder spermüll bei ebay vertikt, das der das bei der ARGE Meldet?

Denk mal scharf nach.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja klar, was wäre denn das, wen ein H4er neben seinem H4 noch tausende Euros dazuverdienen DÜRFTE? dann wäre er ja nicht aufs H4 angewiesen. also ist das mit den höchstens 100 € doch selbstverständlich und nicht diskutierenswert


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Genau!

Ist ist kaum eine woche her, war zum thema eine reportage im TV wo gezeigt wurde das seit H4 + W.K. die anmeldungen der frauen in sämtliche erotik dienst portale sich fast verzehnfacht hat, egal ob es cam portale sind oder E-Kontakt Börsen wo horisonthale dienste angeboten werden gegen bares.

Dabei wird gezeigt, eine H4''in, geschieden, 1 kind, bezihet H4, läst das kind bei der miutter (oma) u. geht anschaffen um die haushaltskasse auf zu bessern. Zusazverdinst monatlich etwa 1500 EURO 

Eine andere dreht videos was sie in ein gewissen portal anbietet, beziht H4 und hat auf den Namen ihrer Mutter (RENTNERIN) ein HUMMER 2 Zugelassen 

Mal Sorry wen so eine 10 Kunden pro monat hat bei 100 EURO die Stunde, ist der 1000er in dr haushaltskasse in null komma nichts und sei versichert das die nicht nur 10 kunden im monat haben sondern das dreifache mindestens.

Wen ich mir nun so einige Aleinerzihende Muttis mit den Blagen in Schleptau ansehe was im strasse kaffe hocken und bei der freundin beim tisch gegenüber iammern das sie H4 Bezihen dabei aber aufgebrezelt sind mit teure klamotten aus den Botiques, in der Nase kizelt mich ein duft eines teuersten Parfüm von Douglass, da denke ich mir mein teil.... ob sie das geld dafür aus der H4 Stütze hat


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo, und als arbeiter bezahlt man für die dummen dinger noch -.- heute bist du als ehrlicher arbeiter eigentlich nur noch der depp, sonst nix.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, und als arbeiter bezahlt man für die dummen dinger noch -.- heute bist du als ehrlicher arbeiter eigentlich nur noch der depp, sonst nix.


Logisch. Was hasteden erwartet?
jeder versucht sich durch zu boxen auf seine art mehr oder weniger legal und die neureichen machen unss es vor.
stichwort SCHUMACHER F 1.

Der ist doch für Ferrari Gefahren, millionen Deutsche haben Ihn Zugejubelt und Geliebt dabei fülte er sich alls Großartiger Deutscher PATRIOT. Na dann, warum ist er nach MONACO Abgehauen mit den Festen Wohnsiz danach er sich bei F1  die Erste Milion Verdinte?
Warum war er nicht soooo ERLICHER PATRIOT und lies sein geld in Deutschland Besteuern? 
Warum Wohnt THOMAS GOTSCHALK in USA ?
Wohnt Boris Becker in Deutschland?
Wohnt Till Schweiger noch in Deutschland oder USA (Manta- Manta Sei Dank) ?
Jeder was sich irgendwie die nase Hebt, macht n'e Bige um sein geld zu behalten. Andere zihen die Krümme Tour ab und hinterzihen anderwertig , das der staat so weit komt und eine Bespizelung Daten CD-ROM kauft um die zu Erwischen.

Nun Erwartet die Gesellschaft das der H4'ler Sooo Erlich ist und jede Grosche Meldet? 
Um so was zu glauben bzw. zu erwarten muss man einfach nur naiv sein.


----------



## Terence Skill (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Naja so ehrlich muss er ja garnicht sein, das Finanzamt hat eh Zugriff auf sämtliche Konten eines H4-Empfängers. Einmal im Jahr werden die Daten abgeglichen und falls es auffällige Bewegungen auf seinem Konto gibt/gab, werden die sich das Geld in jedem Fall holen.
Alles was über fremde Konten läuft (Verwandschaft etc) ist Ihm nicht nachzuweisen.

Man muss das Problem an der Wurzel packen, immer nur faule Triebe abzuschneiden hilft im Ganzen wenig. Und die Wurzel ist die Gesetzeslage, hier in Deutschland.
-ünübersichtliche Vetternwirtschaft bei Subventionen etc. (warum werden/wurden Firmen wie Samsung, Nokia, Continental, Phillip Morris usw. subventioniert?)
-zu hohe Lohnnebenkosten
-Zeitarbeit ohne echten Grund
-jahrelange "Kurzarbeit" (Das ist ein Witz wie BMW und Co. diese Lücken ausnutzen)
und die Liste könnte man noch ewig weiterführen

Jeder Politiker entscheidet nur für seine Legistraturperiode (die meisten erwarten von Anfang an keine 2. Amtszeit) und so gibt es dann Entscheidungen die ganz kurz die Bilanz derjenigen in Ihrer Periode verschönern, aber im Endeffekt Deutschland zu Grunde richten.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist diese Extreme Privatisierungswelle, die es gab.
Da wurde blauäugig alles mögliche veräussert um schnell ein wenig Geld in der Tasche zu haben, aber im Endeffekt ziehen sie dem Bürgern den Strick zu.
Bsp: 
-Grundversorgung (Wasser,Strom,Gas usw.) Alles privatisiert und nun können die nach beliben die Preisschrauben dort anziehen und verdienen sich reich mit den nötigsten Bedüfnissen der Bürger

-Krankenversicherung ist das nächste Beispiel. Da gibs jetzt z.B. die tolle Barmer die sich fast dumm und dusslich an ihren Privatversicherten verdient und Kassen wie die AOK müssen alles nehmen. Wenn alle in EINE Kasse eingezahlen würden hätte jeder was davon. Man könnte die Beiträge senken und die Kassen wären trotzdem Randvoll.

Die Liste könnte man ebenfalls ewig weiterführen mit Verkehrsbetrieben, Wohnungsbaugesellschaften usw.
Dahin hat uns der Kapitalismus gebracht.
Da hätte man sich ruhig mal ein kleines bisschen an der DDR orientieren können... 
Nicht umsonst nannte man die Mauer "Antikapitalistischer Schutzwall"


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Naja so ehrlich muss er ja garnicht sein, das Finanzamt hat eh Zugriff auf sämtliche Konten eines H4-Empfängers. Einmal im Jahr werden die Daten abgeglichen und falls es auffällige Bewegungen auf seinem Konto gibt/gab, werden die sich das Geld in jedem Fall holen.


 Du glaubst wohl nicht im ernst das der so dämlich ist, was auf sein KTO laufen zu lassen? 


> Alles was über fremde Konten läuft (Verwandschaft etc) ist Ihm nicht nachzuweisen.


Damit hast du dir die antwort, quasi selber gegeben was die prozedur betrifft.
Ganz zu schweigen das bei Persönliche Abholungen, W.U. und M.C. Cash Transfer usw. der fiskus einfach nur "Dicke Backen" macht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Ruyven auch Recht...Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind schon sehr teuer geworden und noch dazu in den letzten Jahren extrem unzuverlässig. Zumindest hier in der Berliner Gegend.



Und das wäre noch das beste Beispiel.
Mir ging es eher um Meck-Pomm, Sachsen-Anhalt,...
Da ist der ÖPNV nicht unzuverlässig oder teuer geworden.
Da ist er schlichtweg inexistent oder fährt 2-4 mal am Tag.
Wie soll man um 9:00 zum Vorstellunggespräch erscheinen, wenn der erste Bus des Tages um 7:45 fährt und eine Stunde später in der nächst größeren Stadt ist, in der man in einen anderen Bus umsteigen muss, der in Richtung des Kaffs mit der potentiellen Stelle fährt?
Da bleibt nur Auto oder ggf. Fahrrad. Aber mit letzterem ist es in 90% der Wetterlagen eben auch unmöglich, trocken, sauber und unverschwitzt wohin zu gelangen.




EinarN schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt aber über ein Prepayd handy hat er kein Internet Flat um Arbeit zu suchen und sämtliche Stellendatenbanken im netz zu durchforschen. Dafür braucht er ein Festnetz und wen festnetz schon mal fürs netz notwendig ist, ist auch da "all in one" mit tel anschluss inklusive so das handy Überflüssig.



Äh:
Internet&flat ist in den HartzIV-Kosten sowieso nicht vorgesehen und die 25-30€ die dafür fällig werden, entsprächen fast 10% dessen, was ein HartzIVer überhaupt zur Verfügung hat. Zugehöriger PC,... (der bei älteren ggf. auch nicht vorhanden ist) oder auch nur die Kenntnisse, wie man diesen einrichtet (bzw. die Kosten, dass machen zu lassen), noch gar nicht mitgerechnet. Stellenangebote soll man sich nach Vorstellung des Staates in der Arge angucken, was in der Praxis entsprechend schlecht funktioniert und darauf hinauslaufen dürfte, dass viele Stellen, die nicht in kostenlosen Regionalzeitungen ausgeschrieben oder der Arge gemeldet werden, für viele HartzIVer gar nicht zugänglich weil nicht bekannt sind.



> Fährt man mit Buss / Bahn / Strab / Taxi zum Bewerbungsgespräch, Behält man die Tikets, stellt den BEWERBUNGSKOSTENERSTATTUNG ANTRAG und bekommt das geld von der Arge Zurück so das, wie gesagt, ein auto ist mehr als Überflüssig.



Taxi 
Kriegt man das neuerdings erstattet? Habe ich bislang nur gegenteiliges gehört. Und Bus/Bahn: s.o.
Wenn das möglich ist, ist das schön. Aber in weiten Teilen ist es das nicht.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du siehst das Problem, das man hier richtig im Eimer ist, wenn man weder Job noch Auto hat, denn man kommt da nicht mehr raus...
> Zumal man auch nicht 'mal eben' einen Kredit bekommt, wenn man gerad eingestellt wurd...



Vor allem müsste man den Kredit ja bekommen, bevor man eingestellt wird, damit man das für die Stelle verlangte Auto bereits vorweisen kann...



> Du solltest mal 'nen Monat oder 2 mit Hartz 4 leben, dann änderst du deine Meinung garantiert!



2 Monate machen wenig Sinn, 1-2 Jahre sind der Punkt, an dem es kritisch wird. Die meisten Leute, die keinen Luxus gewöhnt sind, wären vermutlich in der Lage, ihr Tagesauskommen von HartzIV zu bestreiten - wenn es sein muss. Nach 3-4 Monaten würde der ständige Verzicht langsam auf die Nerven gehen. Nach einem Jahr, wenn auf einmal eine ganze Menge Versicherungen fällig werden, kommt die erste Erkenntniss. Und wenn irgendwann Geräte kaputt gehen, Kleidungsteile verschlissen sind,... - dann, erst dann kommt der Punkt, an dem klar wird, was HartzIV eigentlich bedeutet.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Billig Friseur? Kahle Bombe oder was kriegst du dafür?
> Ein Herren-Trockenschnitt kostet bei mir 13,90€ und da muss ich alle 3 Wochen hin. Das wären dann wieder 27€ monatlich!



Also bei uns sprießen die ex-10, jetzt 11€ aus dem Boden wie Pilze und die Ergebnisse sind (zumindest bei mir) brauchbar. Aber auch das kann keine Lösung sein:
Zum einen sind deren Löhne ja ihrerseits ein Fall für HartzIV-Zuschüsse, zum anderen sind auch 11€/Monat eine spürbare Zusatzausgabe und die Frisuren, bei denen man mit 11€/6Monate auskommt, steigern die Chance auf einen Arbeitsplatz -gerade am unteren Ende der Skala- sicherlich nicht.




EinarN schrieb:


> Die meisten sind RAUCHER wen nicht sogar KETTENRAUCHER wo gut 100 kippen pro tag verbrannt werden.



Statistik!





EinarN schrieb:


> Was meine Arbeitslosigkeit betrifft, Da ging es nicht um wille oder aussehen sondern einfach nur um der Tatsache das mein Berugf als STRAB FAHRER in deutschland nicht Existiert. Es ist nur eine Innenbetriebliche Fahrerlaubniss der Verkehrsbetriebe, kekoppelt mit FS K3 so das bin Ich in BRD quasi OHNE BERUF wie ein Schulabgänger. Die Anderen 2 Erlernte Berufe (KFZ Mechatronik u. Elektroinstalateur) hab ich gut 15 Jahre nicht Praktiziert und die Kentnisse sind Überholt.



Und was glaubst du, wieviele Leute es in Deutschland geht, die genau das gleiche Problem haben?
Ich hab in der Bekanntschaft gelernte Elektriker (vor 25 Jahren das letzte mal in dem Job gewesen), Leute die sich mit Wartungsarbeiten im Kupfertagebau auskennen (ups - stillgelegt), etc. . Es gibt haufenweise klassische Berufsbilder, für die in Deutschland keine Jobs mehr zu finden sind und deren Ex-Ausüber heute auf HartzIV sind. Du hast den Vorwurf, "dich nicht genug um Arbeit zu bemühen" genauso verdient, wie die.



> Das ist nun mal ein Teufelskreiss wo die ARGE Gefragt ist , das aus zu Bügeln. Letztendlich hate ich ja denen "Affen" auch genug Eingezahlt bei Brutto Gehälter von 11.000 DM (ELF TAUSEND) Monatlich.
> Was machten die?
> NICHTS !
> Mich aufs Abstellgleis Geschoben, Angeblich Ich bin zu Alt.
> Damals war ich noch Unter 40. Na wen man in BRD mit *37 Jahre ZU ALT* ist für eine Umschulung, dan Frage ich mich ob die hier eine an der Klatsche haben oder nicht mehr Sauber Ticken.



Imho eine Mischung aus Bürokratie und Lobbyismus. Umschulungs-/Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen laufen nach merkwürdigen bis sinnlosen Schemata ab (schicken wir studierten Biologen zu einem Selbstständigkeitslehrgang, einen >55 jährigen zu einem Computerkurs, allgemeine Reintergrationsmaßnahmen die z.T. aus Puzzle-legen bestehen!...) und die Industrie, die sie anbietet, macht iirc mitlerweile Umsätze in (deutschlandweit) dreitstelliger Millionenhöhe.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, aber es nicht so wenig dass die leute verrecken. ICh war schon bei einigen arbeitslosen, und die haben zum teil sachen in ihrer wohnung stehen, für die ich es als Arbeiter nicht einsehe, dafür bezahlen zu müssen!



Hast du Kenntnisse darüber, wann und von wessen Geld die gekauft wurden?
Einige, ggf. sogar viele Leute haben das Glück, von ihrem sozialen Umfeld gestützt zu werden. Da hat Oma eine gute Rente und zu Weihnachten gibts einen ordentlichen Fernseher. Oder aber Dinge wurden kurz vor HartzIV-Beginn angeschafft. Ich selbst z.B. rechne auch damit, dass ich unmittelbar nach dem Studium eine zeitlang ohne Job dastehe. In meinem Alter ist das Limit für Ersparnisse aber so niedrig, dass selbst Reserven, die für ein paar Monate reichen würden, bereits mit HartzIV verrechnet werden.
Ergebniss: Bevor ich was beantrage werde ich erstmal alten-würde-aber-noch-gehen Geräte im Haushalt gegen neu-und-geht-besser ersetzen. Normalerweise würde ich damit noch 2-3 Jahre warten, aber bis dahin müsste ich das Geld, dass ich so für mich verwenden kann, dem Staat geben.



> Wer nicht arbeitet der muss sich keine teuren materiellen sachen leisten können. wie gesagt, ein billiges dach überm kopf



Da fängts schon an:
Natürlich reicht eine vergleichsweise günstige Wohnung aus. Aber wer sich zu Zeiten, als einer einen guten und vermeintlich sicheren Job hatte eine etwas bessere ausgesucht hat, der steht vor einem Dilemma. Denn bei einem Umzug verliert man eben nicht nur 10-20m² Wohnfläche und eine ggf. gute (arbeitsplatzfreundliche!!) Lage. Man hat auf einmal auch einen anderen Grundriss und d.h., dass die alten Möbel schlecht bis gar nicht passen. Insbesodnere z.B. Einbauküchen lassen sich nunmal schlecht mitnehmen.
Ergebniss: Entweder nimmt man drastische Einschnitte in die Lebensqualität in Kauf, es werden enorme Summen für eine neue, entsprechende Einrichtung fällig (liegen deutlich über dem, was die günstigere Miete spart und übernommen werden sie erst recht nicht), oder man behält die alte, eingerichtete Wohnung und muss was vom knappen HartzIV abzweigen...
Zumindest Fernsehberichten zu Folge sind es gar nicht mal so wenige, die letztere Option wählen, ehe sich von der Arge dazu zwingen lassen, auf Sperrmüllniveau zu leben.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn heute ein arbeiter mit nem knochenjob gleich viel/nur minimal mehr verdient wie ein arbeitsloser der nur vor der glotze hockt, dann frag ich mich auch: ist das noch sozial? Leben wir nicht in einem Sozialstaat?



Nö, im Kapitalismus. Und wenn da billige Arbeitskrafte für miserable Bedingungen in großer Zahl zur Verfügung stehen (was sie dank Globalisierung eben tun), dann kriegt man für Knochenjobs bestenfalls noch genug, um sich in Deutschland knapp über Sozialhilfeniveau zu halten.
Mit dem Staat hat das aber nichts zu tun, denn wir sind doch alle liberal und da soll sich der Staat aus der Wirtschaft raushalten...




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen,vielleicht wurde das ja auch schon gesagt.



Wurde alles schon gesagt und ein Großteil davon auf den letzten paar Seiten.
Ein bißchen lesen wäre wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn du schon keine Lust hast, die der gerade aktuellen Diskussion anzuschließen.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nein,ist es nicht solange kein Gewerbe angemeldet ist.



Und wenn es das wäre, wäre es auch keine Schwarzarbeit, solange niemand vom Eigentümer beschäftigt wird 
Aber der Betrieb eines nicht angemeldeten Gewerbes (und Umsäte @ebay, die eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber HartzIV darstellen, müssten gemeldet werden) ist auch nicht besser, als Schwarzarbeit.



> Und hör bitte auf von "den H4 Empfängern" zu reden.


*anschließ*
Das gleiche gilt übrigens für "dem Detuschen", "dem Ami", etc.
Ich behalte mir vor, Posts mit derart unangemessenen Verallgemeinerungen (und in Folge dessen durchgängig falschen Aussagen) als das zu behandeln, was sie im Rahmen einer niveauvollen Diskussion sind: Spam.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Jeder Politiker entscheidet nur für seine Legistraturperiode (die meisten erwarten von Anfang an keine 2. Amtszeit) und so gibt es dann Entscheidungen die ganz kurz die Bilanz derjenigen in Ihrer Periode verschönern, aber im Endeffekt Deutschland zu Grunde richten.



Mit dem Erwarten einer zweiten Amtszeit hat das gar nichts zu tun. Man bekommt schlichtweg keine, wenn man nicht wärend der ersten was tolles vorzuweisen hat. Daraus resultieren dann auch z.B. deine Subventionsbeispiele:
Es braucht gar keine Vetternwirtschaft, um halbgare/unzureichend abgesicherte Angebote gegenüber Firmen zu machen. Es reicht vollkommen aus, dass diese in <4 Jahren meherere hundert bis tausend Arbeitsplätze im eigenen Wahlbereich schaffen. Und es ist dabei erstmal Nebensache, ob diese auch in 6 Jahre noch da sein werden.
Das gleiche Phänomen gibts aber auch in der Wirtschaft. Was zählt, sind Bilanzergebnisse im Moment - nicht die in Zukunft. Ob man diese Bilanzen über riskante Geschäfte bei Banken, unhaltbare Sparmaßnahmen bei der Bahn, fehlende Entwicklung bei GM, oder ... schafft, ist egal.

Das Problem ist aber auch nicht unbedingt neu, insbesondere nicht in der Politik. Staatsverschuldung, Umweltzerstörung, nicht zukunftstaugliche Energieversorgung, problematische Bildungssystem, fehlende oder nur eingeschränkt nutzbare Verkehrsinfrastruktur, privatisierte Wasser-/Strom-/Gasnetze, Atomendlagerstandorte... - viele der Probleme, die wir heute haben, waren vor 10-20-30-z.T. 40 Jahren bereits absehbar. Und sie wurden auch vorhergesagt.
Aber das hatte für die Entscheidungsträger nicht, die mussten kurzfristig positive Ergebnisse vorlegen. Und das haben sie in der Form gemacht, die für sie die kleinsten (nämlich keine) Konsequenzen hatte: Zulasten der Umwelt oder künftiger Generationen. Denn die Wählen nicht. (ggf. kanns auch zulasten von Gruppierungen gehen, die definitiv eine andere Partei oder fast gar nicht wählen)

Das gleiche System läuft heute weiter, man denke z.B. an die extrem kurzfristige Aktion mit der Abwrackprämie:

Auf Kredit (-> künftige Generationen) wurde Umsatz generiert, der sofort Arbeitsplätze rettet (-> kurzfristiger Nutzen), die aber in Zukunft nicht sicher sind -dank der Abwrackprämie sogar noch unsicherer- (-> egal, da nächste Wahlperiode). Das ganze führte zum kompletten Einbruch des Billigst-Gebrauchtwagenhandels (-> wählen eh nicht Union, oft nicht mal deutsche Staatsbürger), mittelfristig zu massiven Auftragsrückgängen bei den freien Werkstätten (-> egal, da nächste Wahlperiode) und hat eine klar negative Umweltbilanz (-> künftige Generationen).

Bilanz unterm Strich für die Politiker, die es beschlossen haben
+ viele Arbeitsplätze jetzt gerettet
(- eine Branche fast vernichtet, du uns eh nicht wählen darf)
±vieles, was für die nächste Wahl egal ist


Bilanz für alle:
± Kündigungen verschoben
- Staatsverschuldung gesteigert
- Umwelt geschadet
- eine Branche sofort in die Knie gezwungen
- zweite Branche in absehbarer Zeit in die Knie gezwungen
   


Und wenn man sich das darauf folgende Wahlergebniss angeguckt hat, dann wurde klar, welche Bilanzierungsweise der sogenannte Souverän honoriert...


(sorry, das ich ausschweife, obwohl ein einfaches *Zusimmung* reichen könnte, aber ich hasse dieses Paradebeispiel für den Unterschied Staatsmann<>Politiker einfach)


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Taxi
> Kriegt man das neuerdings erstattet? Habe ich bislang nur gegenteiliges gehört. Und Bus/Bahn: s.o.
> Wenn das möglich ist, ist das schön. Aber in weiten Teilen ist es das nicht.


Man muss es in Voraus Melden und den Antrag zweck Bewerbunkskosten Erstattung Abholen.

das Bedeutet:

du hast z.B. am 20.06.2010 ein termin beim Arbeitgeber. IN DER PAMPA NIEDERLASSUNG, Kommst dahin nur mit ein Taxi, Meldest das bei dein Arbeitsberater u. Nimmst dir den Kostenerstattungformular von Ihn am 15.06.2010 und NICHT NACH den 20.06.2010.

Damit kannst du alles Absezen was mit Bewerbungskosten zutun hat. Das bedeutet Fahrten (Ban bus, Taxi) Telefonkosten, Schriftliche Bewerbung, Unterkunft falls Notwendig usw.
Du bekommst jede Grosche Ersezt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Okay, das ist nobler, als ich erwartet hätte. (*notier*. Das könnte mir sehr gelegen kommen, wenn ich was für meine Ausbildung suche, dazu aber mehrere 100km fahren muss  )
Wär noch interessant zu wissen, wie viele HartIVer davon Kenntniss haben bzw. von ihrem motivierten Betreuer drauf hingewiesen werden :-/


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich bekomm vor allem einen mega-hals, wenn ich immer wieder H4-empfänger höre, ide nicht mal wissen wo ihr geld herkommen (is kein witz, hab schon einige von denen gehört )


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ruyven_macaran
Wie soll man den da ausführlich drauf antworten?
Ich nehme nur mal auf den letzten Absatz Bezug

Ist das was du da ausführst denn nicht das absolute Armutszeugnis nicht nur für unsere Politik sondern für unser ganzes Land?
Das z.B die Abwrackprämie ins Verderben führt war doch abzusehen,dafür muß ich kein Diplomvolkswirt sein.
Selbst wenn man den Gebrauchtwagenmarkt mal außen vor lässt ist doch vollkommen klar das nach einem Jahr der absoluten Subvention erst mal das Tal der Tränen durchschritten werden muss.
Wer geglaubt hat das ein solch massiver und Kurzfristiger Eingriff in die Wirtschaft ohne Konsequenzen bleibt gehört nicht in die Politik.
Und wer es wider besseren wissen macht.....

Dazu kommen dann die Wähler die anscheinend nur von heute bis morgen denken.
Bringt es was die Politik an kurzfristigen Erfolgen zu messen ohne über Langfristige Konsequenzen nachzudenken?
Ich denke wohl kaum.
Daraus ergibt sich aber zwangsläufig dass die Maus sich immer und immer wieder in den Schwanz beißt.

Atomausstig ist auch so ein Thema was mich maßlos ärgert.
Im Prinzip gut aber viel zu unausgegoren,zu überhastet und mit einer zu kurzen Laufzeit.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört nicht hier hin.

Ergo:
Wenn wir alle als Land mal an einem Strang ziehen würden - ohne Lobby, mit dem Blick fürs wesentliche und ohne Egoismus - dann bräuchten wir uns in 15 Jahren nicht mehr über zu niedrige H4 Sätze zu unterhalten.
Daß das zu meinen Lebzeiten noch klappt, da glaub ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht dran.
Wir werden erst einmal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen müssen bevor wir uns alle mal zusammen raufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich finde man  muss nicht aus dem atomstrom aussteigen, sondern ihn viel besser erforschen. Denn  wenn man Atomkraft sicher nutzen kann , ist es für meine meinung zur zeit die beste alternative zu öl, kohle, gas usw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ist das was du da ausführst denn nicht das absolute Armutszeugnis nicht nur für unsere Politik sondern für unser ganzes Land?




Imho ist es für das ganze System symptomatisch und keineswegs nur auf Deutschland beschäftigt. Ein Armutszeugniss ist es damit für die gedankenlosen Wähler, für die verantwortungslosen Politiker und für die selbstsüchtigen Akteure der Wirtschaft. Je nach Sichtweise kann man die Adjektive aber auch beliebig anders verteilen oder die Schuld komplett einem der drei in die Schuhe schieben.

In sofern gehören weitere Ausführungen aber nicht in diesen Thread, sondern z.B.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chaft/99665-euer-gedanke-zum-kommunismus.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...b-geht-es-jetzt-mit-deutschland-abwaerts.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...llschaft-alltag-leben-arbeit-politik-usw.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t-ihr-ueber-die-zukunft-unseres-planeten.html
Oder auch ganz allgemein die Wurzel dieses Forenbereichs, in der gerade auch der Atomausstieg (bei dem ich eine sehr klare Meinung dazu habe, wie nötig er ist, wie möglich er ist und wer für die ""Unausgegorenheit"" verantwortlich ist und warum diese definitiv kein Grund für Rücksichtsnahme ist) Beachtung fand iirc:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/23342-ruyvens-politikecke.html
Für den haben wir alternativ auch etwas speziallieres:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...energie-energiepolitik.html?highlight=energie


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ob zu niedrig ist oder nicht. Den Leute muss auch nicht klar sein woher das Geld kommt, denn ich glaube den ist was ganz anderes klar das die am existenzminimum leben. Und jeder der sagt das sind Schmarotzer selbst wenn es welche sind, sollten mal auf ihr Leben klar kommen. Diejenigen haben sich ihr Leben ausgesucht. Und sagen dann auch noch hartz 4 Empfänger leben wie Gott in Frankreich und würde es die nicht geben müsste ich weniger Steuern bezahlen. Ja glaubt daran bis ihr zu dem Punkt kommt wo ihr wisst das es nicht so ist.


----------



## EinarN (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das sich jemand das H4 Leben aussucht, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
von etwa 4 millionen arbeitsuchende, kann man solche "NULL BOCK" gestallten auf den fingern zählen.

Es gibt hier nicht nur wirtschaftliche gründe zur arbeislosigkeit sondern auch gesundheitliche gründe, schiksale usw. Es gibt auch genug von denen was ein arbeitumfahl hatten und nach monate lange krankenhaus aufenthalte, vom arbeitgeber einfach so entsorgt wurden, menschen was irgendwelche psihische problemen haben in volge von negative ereignissen in ihr leben und mit den leben einfach nicht mehr klar kommen. 
Nicht vergessen die magische 40 Jahre Grenze was eigentlich zu eine Tippisch Deutsche Krankhafte Menthalität gehört was überhaupt nicht nachvolzihbar ist. Während in andere länder Arbeitnehmer ab 40 gerne gesehen werden weil ernst u. zuverläsig, in Deutschland sobald du 40 Bist, wirst du einfach auf den Abstelgleis gestellt weil man mit der einbildung lebt das sobald man 40 ist, ist man bereiz ZU ALT, ZU SCHWACH und ZU KRANKHEITSANFÄLLIG um zuverlässig zu arbeiten.
So en BULLSHITT gibt es wie gesagt nur in Deutschland und nun wen du dir die 4 Millionen Arbeitsuchende ansihest, gut 60% sind ab 39 - 40 Jahre alt und genau die haben die A**h Karte auf lebenszeit gezogen und können selbst nichts dafür.

Schau dir die Berichte über den OPEL WERKE an. 
Wen da am Firmentor Interviews genommen werden, jeder von den Opel Angestellten was da ins mikro HEULT, jammert: "Ich bin 40, ich bekomme keine arbeit mehr". 
Die gleichen Aussagen sind gekommen auch wie NOKIA in Deutschland Geschlossen wurde.
Warum wohl?

Was das Geld Betrifft, von wo es herkommt, über diese Moral Philosophie acht sich keiner gedanken weil er andere problemen im kopf hat.

Was die aussage von einige betrifft das wen weniger arbeitslose = weniger steuer ist einfach nur KRANK weil jeder bezahlt aus sein gehalt ARBEITSLOSENHILFE und die Summe ist PEANUTS in vergleich mit den Normalen Steuern was aus den Brutto Gehalt abgezogen werden. Ganz zu schweigen das keiner von diese Dauernörglern sich gedanken darübr macht das er von ein tag am anderen selber davon Betoffen werden kann, und dann? Dann soll ein Anderer auch so Meckern?

Interesantwerweise, 90% der Deutschen Bevölkerung Meckert das H4 auf den Eigenen tasche liegt und immer wieder dieser dämlicher Spruch: "Du lebst auf unsere kosten", kommt aber bezahlt gerne KIRCHENSTEUER, Finanziert damit ein Krankhaften 2010 Jahre Alten Humbug und eine Armada von Pädophile priester was in der branche tätig sind.
Damit hat die Arbeitergesellschaft überhaupt kein Problem da diese sind ja sooo sozial integriert, nicht wahr?


----------



## Biosman (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich kann mal aus erfahrung reden:

Bis vor einiger zeit mussten wir leider von H4 Leben. Wir waren sehr Sparsam und konnten trotz allem grade so "Überleben" d.h kann man nicht sagen das man von H4 normal Leben kann. Wenn irgendwelche Rechnung kamen, war es teilweise sehr schwer diese zu bezahlen!

So kam man jeden monat in eine Situation:

1. Letzte Woche des Monats kein Geld zum einkaufen.
2. Rechnung nicht bezahlen und dafür gleich ne Mahnung kassieren -> Rechnung wird noch Teurer.

H4 War wie gesagt nur zum Überleben und nicht zum leben da. Es war der reinste Horror... Ich kann es niemanden empfehlen! Wir hatten immer angst das irgendein Teures Haushaltsgerät ala Kühlschrank/Fehrnsehr oder Waschmachine (Computer) Kaputt gingen. Weil sowas hätten wir uns nicht leisen können!

Strom z.b sowie Versicherungen mussten wir extra noch aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. (Versicherungen mussten wir sogar erstmal "einfrieren".)

Soweit ich gelesen habe soll H4 nun noch weiter gekürzt werden, kA wie man das noch ausgleichen soll!

Es gibt Familien die wirklich unabsichtig H4 beziehen MÜSSEN. Ich finde wenn das Amt sieht das man sich mühe gibt und auch einzelne erfolge sieht das man wieder an Arbeit kommt sollte man nicht so hard bestraft werden. Wir haben uns Mühe gegeben... Allein nur durch Berufliche Weiterbildung sind wir überhaupt in H4 Gerutscht! Wenn man dann drinne ist Klebt man dort auch erstmal fest... Es ist teilweise gar nicht so einfach da raus zu kommen! Ich Persönlich fiel sogar in Depressionen und hatte irgendwan kein Bock auf gar nix mehr... Habe denn Sinn und Unsinn hinter allem total aus den Augen Verloren.

Ihr hört richtig H4 zu bekommen ist eine Strafe! Ich bin froh das ich und meine Frau da raus sind. Heute verdienen wir beide Gut. Es ist ein ganz anderes leben als früher! Nein... Wir Leben endlich!!

Wenn ich das vergleiche so war unsere H4 Zeit Pennerhaftig... Man kam sich jeden Tag schäbig vor, man hat für fast nix genügend geld, man musste sich teilweise was leihen. Meine Bank hat mir den Dispo gekündigt! Wie Penner kamen wir uns vor... von den Mitmenschen wird man Abgestempelt! Als H4 Empfänger ist man ein niemand...!

Heute muss ich immernoch eine Menge zeug abzahlen an schulden die ich (Wir) Damals in der H4 Zeit gemacht haben. Fast 2 Jahre H4 hat mir gute 5000 Euro Schulden eingebracht! Das ist kein Scherz... Früher haben wir normal gelebt aber das war mit H4 Nicht mehr möglich. Kredite / Raten alles was ein Normal Arbeitender Mensch jeden Monat bezahlen kann viel bei uns weg!! So türmten sich die Schulden... Die monatlichen Raten... Am ende musste man nochmehr Sparen obwohl es nichts zu Sparen gab.

Durch all den scheiß kam ich in die Schufa, habe eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben MÜSSEN! (Das gleiche musste auch meine Frau machen...) 

So Selbstverständliche sachen wie mit dem Kleinen in Zoo Fahren usw waren überhaupt nicht drinne. So ein Tag für 3 Personen + Anfahrtkosten + Essen/Trinken da biste gut und gerne 100 Euro bei los geworden. 100 euro waren 1/4 von dem was wir zum "Überleben hatten" Die H4 Zeit ist immer grade für die Kinder schlimm... denn grade die müssen drunter leiden! Ich kann als Erwachsener verzichten. Aber meinem Sohn immer drunter leiden zu lassen war schlimm. Ich bin froh das er so klein war und von sowas nix richtig mitbekommen hat. Aber heute ist er 3 und freut sich über jede Aktion die wir unternehmen.

Heute geht wieder alles, wir müssen aber immernoch den ganzen mist von damals abzahlen... da werden wir noch 1 - 2 Jahre drann knabbern. Weil nen Kredit bekommen wir trotz 2 Gehälter nicht! H4 Sei dank...

Für die Leute die noch H4 bekommen und bald die streichungen mitmachen müssen... Leute versucht irgendwie Arbeit zu bekommen, dass ist kein Leben! Tut mir leid H4 Empfänger sind heute nur noch untermenschen für die Regierung und das Volk.

Das Wort Hartz4 ist hier wo ich Leben (Nähe von Bremen) ein Synonym Dafür das mann ganz unten angekommen ist... Danach gibs nurnoch die Straße.


So nun dürft ihr mich niedermachen...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> So nun dürft ihr mich niedermachen...


Wer sollte dich niedermachen? Kleine Hetzer-Kiddies, A(nti)soziale, Westerwelle-Jünger? Selbst wenn, du solltest einfach drüberstehen. Du hast hier einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben, die Realität aus erster Hand wiedergegeben, das sollte man einfach mal zur Kenntnis nehmen und respektieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jep.
Und für Leute wie euch tut es mir leid wenn sie in H4 Abrutschen.
Aber es gibt auch eine andere Seite.
Es gibt durchaus Leute (die wohnen übrigens drei Häuser weiter) die haben anscheinend Harz 4 studiert.
*Jedes* System lässt sich austricksen wenn man die Skrupel die man als Normalsterblicher hat mal beiseite gelegt hat.
Und genau diejenigen sind das dann die alle anderen im Ansehen mit nach unten reißen.


----------



## Biosman (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Als normaler Mensch Träumt man davon irgendwan das "Normale Leben" Ala Haus/Auto/Kinder/Sicherung fürs alter usw zu bekommen.

Wenn du aber erstmal H4 Beziehst kannste Träume erstmal lange bei seite legen. Auch jetzt wo Arbeit da ist zahlen wir noch gut daran erstmal wieder ein "normales" leben zu führen.

----

Ich habe auch schon einige leute gesehen die sich mit H4 abgefunden haben, bzw noch nebenbei Schwarz ne Menge Geld verdienen. Dennen geht es sehr gut, besser als (uns) die wir Ehrlich Arbeit sowie Haushalt machen. Sowas find ich natürlich echt *******.

Ich war mir nichtmal im klaren ob ich mich hier überhaupt mal outen soll... Es gibt zwar einige Leute hier im Thread die mit Verstand und Sinn schreiben aber dann gibs auch wieder einige Posts da könnte ich durchdrehen wenn ich sowas lese.^^ 
Deswegen hab ich das einfach mal Ignoriert und die dinge aus meiner Sicht geschildert. Ich weiss aber auch das (Wir) nicht die einziegen waren den es so ging. Wir haben unser geld noch versucht zu Sparen so gut es geht über den Monat. Es gibt andere Familien die hatten am 15ten schon keine Kohle mehr. Viele davon gingen sogar zur Tafel und hatten trotz dem nix.

Zur Tafel konnte ich leider nie... auch wenn einige sagen (ist ja nicht schlimm) aber irgendwo hat man selbst mit H4 seinen Stolz... Mein Sohn hatte ende des Monats immer zu essen. 
Aber manchmal wenn auch selten kam es vor das ich gehungert habe... zur Tafel wäre ich nie gegangen.


Was mir noch grade eingefallen ist.

Das schönste ist heute das Einkaufen

Früher bin ich mit einem Taschenrechner durch den Laden gelaufen und musste auf das Buget genau ausrechnen das es auch nicht zu Teuer ist. Gleichzeitig musste das Essen auch 1 Woche reichen (haben immer für eine Woche eingekauft)

Heute pack ich ein was ich "wir" wollen bzw. auf was wir lust haben... (Natürlich achtet man etwas drauf das man nicht übertreibt usw.) aber im grunde ist es ein ganz anderes gefühl. 

Das einziege was ich Prositiv an der H4 zeit sehen kann ist das wir Gelernt haben Sparsam zu leben. Das wir Gelernt haben das Geld/Wohlstand nicht von irgendwo kommt. Wir konnten uns über kleinigkeiten freuen.

Das schönste als erstmal die Arbeit da war, waren die Bestellungen für ENDLICH einen neuen Rechner. Das war für mich endlich mal wieder ein gefühl welches unbeschreiblich ist... Da ist Geld für drauf gegangen wovon wir früher hatten 2 Monate leben müssen.

In anbetracht der Schulden natürlich verschwänderisch, aber ich muss ehrlich mal sagen das musste ich mir Gönnen. Danach und bis heute immernoch ging es mir viel Besser. Man merkt richtig wie man wieder anfängt die Welt ein Stück Prositiver zu sehen.


Trotz allem werde ich nie vergessen das wir in den Kalten Jahrezeiten im Jahr teilweise fast ohne Heizung dagesessen und uns mit Wolldecken warmgehalten haben. Damit die Strom bzw die Heizkosten nicht zu hoch werden. Nur das Kinderzimmer war beheizt. Der rest der Wohnung grade so das man es "Aushalten" kann. Anfang des Jahres immer das Große Bagen und Hoffen das wir nicht Nachzahlen müssen.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Niemand sollte sich schämen (müssen) in Deutschland Sozialleistungen zu beziehen.
Man könnte auch anders fragen.
Warum schämst du dich?
Hast du was unrechtes  getan? Nein 
Hast du irgendwen betrogen? Nein

Das ist eindeutig ein Problem der Gesellschaft das sie a) nicht differenziert  b) nicht akzeptiert und c) auch nicht toleriert das der größte Teil eben nicht aus Faulheit oder Selbstverschulden in Harz 4 gerutscht ist.
Da wird alles munter in eine Tüte geschmissen und kräftig drauf gehauen.
Das und nichts anderes ist der Grund warum und auch gleichzeitig wofür man sich hier in Deutschland schämen muss.


----------



## Biosman (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Warum? Ganz einfach:

Bei der Tafel laufen noch ganz andere leute rum. Leute die sich um gar nichts kümmern, leute die naja wie soll ich es sagen. Rumlaufen wie die Letzten "Penner" oder welche die evtl. auch welche sind, ich weiss es nicht.

Ich fühlte mich zwar wie "unten" angekommen aber das war in meinen Augen nochmal ne andere Schicht von Menschen die dort hingehen. Nennen wir es H4 2.0 für Leute bei dennen gar nix mehr geht.

Es ist natürlich toll das es Menschen gibt die dort Arbeiten (meist ehrenamtlich) um anderen zu helfen. Das es Firmen gibt die dort beisteuern zu helfen. Aber ich konnte dort nie hin. Allein aus Angst das irgendjemand der mich kennt dort sieht wäre für mich schlimm gewesen.

Von aussen betrachtet isses natürlich ein leichtes zu sagen: " Es ist doch kein Problem dort hin zu gehen! Das ist dein Recht dort etwas zu bekommen. "

Das ist evtl. auch richtig aber trotz dem geht es nicht. Lieber hätte ich gehungert als dort zu stehen und um Essen zu Betteln.

Aber auch dort gab es wovon ich viel gehört habe Familien die echt übertrieben haben. Familien zwar mit Kinder die aber den Halben Lade Leergeräumt haben und jederzeit nen aufstand gemacht haben wenn irgendjemand mal 1 teil mehr bekommen hat.

Grade bei wie soll ich das sagen (Menschen die nicht in Deutschland geboren sind?!) Naja ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine. Grade diese Menschen hatten dort keine Skrupel auch noch mehr einzupacken und zu Meckern wenn sie "nach ihrer" meinung nicht genug bekommen. Oder jemand anderes mal ne Tafel Schokolade für die Kinder bekommen haben.

Von meiner Mutter ein Bekannter ging dort 2 - 3 Mal die Woche hin, deshalb weiss ich genau wie das dort abläuft. Selber war ich genau 1 mal da und nie wieder. Nur um zu sehen ob ich es könnte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwen betrogen? Nein


in gewisser weise betrügen H4-Empfänger jedoch arbeiter um ihr erarbeitetes geld  ob nun aus nachvollziehbaren grund wie behinderungen usw oder nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen wie mangelnde bildung, fauslheit usw


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Biosman schrieb:


> Ich war mir nichtmal im klaren ob ich mich hier überhaupt mal outen soll... Es gibt zwar einige Leute hier im Thread die mit Verstand und Sinn schreiben aber dann gibs auch wieder einige Posts da könnte ich durchdrehen wenn ich sowas lese.^^


Ratschlag: Nimm nicht alle Beiträge zu ernst, sonst könnte man wirklich durchdrehen. Das ist ein PC-Forum und wenn sich mal ein ahnungsloser 15-Jähriger, der eigentlich wegen geilen Grakas hier ist, ins Politikforum verirrt um anonym irgendwelche aufgeschnappten Stammtischparolen auszukotzen, dann darfst du das nicht zu ernst nehmen. So ein kleiner Provokateur würde sich im Real Life auf seine Ergüsse angesprochen wahrscheinlich schon jetzt schämen, wohl aber spätestens irgendwann im Erwachsenenalter.


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> in gewisser weise betrügen H4-Empfänger jedoch arbeiter um ihr erarbeitetes geld  ob nun aus nachvollziehbaren grund wie behinderungen usw oder nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen wie mangelnde bildung, fauslheit usw


 
Was´n das fürn Quatsch? Frag mal lieber beim Staat nach wer uns um unser Geld betrügt?!
Denkst du du würdest weniger Steuern/Abgaben zahlen wenn es nur 500.000 Arbeitslose gibt? Träum weiter...


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja ich weiss schon dass es der staat ist der das geld einkassiert, aber er gibt es nun mal an die arbeitslosen ab  was ja schon gut ist. ABER wenn es weniger arbeitslose geben würde, müssten THEORETISCH die abgaben niedriger sein. Aber wie schon gesagt, THEORETISCH. Was schwarz gelb mit dem geld dann machen würde, will ich gar nicht wissen -.-
P.S.:


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> in gewisser weise betrügen H4-Empfänger jedoch arbeiter um ihr erarbeitetes geld  ob nun aus nachvollziehbaren grund wie behinderungen usw oder nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen wie mangelnde bildung, fauslheit usw


Das ist glatt gelogen...

Du solltest dich mal mehr mit der Gesellschaft beschäftigen und schauen, wo wirklich betrogen und beschissen wird, auch bei Hartz4!

Das sind meist nicht die Hartz4 Empfänger sondern diese Vermittlungs- und Bildungsgutscheine...
Wenn da 10 (fast) hoffnungslose Fälle in einem Raum sitzen, von denen 7 nicht mal vernünftig lesen können und 2 die dt. Sprache nicht vernünftig beherrschen und jeder von denen dem Staate etwas über 5000 €uro kostet + Fahrkostenerstattung...

Hier wurden also mal eben 50 Tausend Euro für eine sinnlose Maßnahme rausgehauen, zumal manche auch schon zum 2. mal anwesend waren.
Gelehrt wurd der Stoff der 6. Klasse, zum Teil auch 7. (also absolut unterstes Niveau).

Oder meine Mutter, die im Winter Arbeitslos ist und trotz gültigem Arbeitsvertrag eine 'Weiterbildungsmaßnahme' machen durfte...

DAS, mein lieber, ist der wirkliche Betrug, DAS ist das, was mich wirklich aufregt!
Nicht die Leute, die es wirklich nötig haben, bekommen das Geld, sondern es wird für irgendwelchen Schwachsinn raus gehauen, der am Ende doch nichts bringt.

Aber willkommen in der dt. Verschwendungsgesellschaft, wo die Politiker mit Geld um sich schmeißen, das sie nicht haben...

Siehe auch das Halstenbecker Knick Ei...
Knickei von Halstenbek


Ich behaupte mal, dass wir unheimlich viel Geld sparen würden, wenn wir a) die Verwaltung von H4 Empfängern drastisch reduzieren würden...
Also nicht mehr für 3 Monate sondern 6-12 Monate beantragen.
b) die Sanktionen abschaffen
c) sie weniger kontrollieren
d) diese 'Hilfsmaßnahmen' abschaffen, die wenig bis gar nichts bringen
e) den H4 Satz verdoppeln, so dass man davon auch recht gut leben kann.
f) Übernahme aller Kosten für bestandene(!) Seminare (ie Abitur nachgeholt).

Und dazu sollt man auch ein paar Sachbearbeiter nehmen, die die Kunden auch wie Kunden behandeln und nicht wie Abschaum...


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja klar ist es die ganze kack-verwaltung die so viel kostet. Ich finde einfach dass die sozialleistungen komplett unfair ausgegeben werden! und die verwaltung verhindert dass größtenteils.


----------



## Biosman (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ratschlag: Nimm nicht alle Beiträge zu ernst, sonst könnte man wirklich durchdrehen. Das ist ein PC-Forum und wenn sich mal ein ahnungsloser 15-Jähriger, der eigentlich wegen geilen Grakas hier ist, ins Politikforum verirrt um anonym irgendwelche aufgeschnappten Stammtischparolen auszukotzen, dann darfst du das nicht zu ernst nehmen. So ein kleiner Provokateur würde sich im Real Life auf seine Ergüsse angesprochen wahrscheinlich schon jetzt schämen, wohl aber spätestens irgendwann im Erwachsenenalter.



Ja aber es ist im grunde genommen doch so:

Menschen die Dick sind oder irgendwelche Behinderungen haben werden immer wieder dran erinnert, irgendwan juckt es die überhaupt nicht mehr aber in einer stillen ecke denken sie trotzdem drüber nach, irgendwo bzw irgendwie trifft es ein dann doch.

So ähnlich geht es mir auch damit. Natürlich ist der größte teil hier im forum unter 18. Viele poster waren bestimmt noch nie Arbeiten d.h noch nie Steuern gezahlt. Genau so waren sie bestimmt noch bei keiner Wahl aber meckern wie die Weltmeister, dass können sie.

Dein Post trifft es schon ganz gut deswegen freut es mich das es manchmal Menschen gibt die verständiss für andere aufbringen können.

Mitleid will ich natürlich keins auf mich ziehen, jeder ist seines Glückes schmied. Irgendwo ist man ja auch teils evtl. etwas mit daran schuld. Wenn man mal Arbeitslos wird ist das in meinen Augen kein Problem. Auch H4 zu beziehen ist kein Problem solange man seinen A*sch wieder hoch bekommt und Arbeit usw findet. Wie gesagt bei mir kamen damals noch sachen wie Schulden (durch H4) dazu und irgendwan fiel ich in Depressionen und brauchte meine Zeit um dort wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Biosman schrieb:


> Ja aber es ist im grunde genommen doch so:
> 
> Menschen die Dick sind


für leute die sich fett fressen noch geld bezahlen und sie unterhalten? Nein danke  also dick sein zählt für mich nicht als grund nicht arbeiten zu gehen !


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein mensch wird diskriminiert nur wen er sich diskriminieren Läst und was Dike Betrifft, es gibt dike was nichts dafür könnenn weil das gesammte auf krankheit basis (disfunktion) zur stande kommt, in volge an langfristige medikamentöse behandlungen kann es auch passieren da sämtliche medikamenten alls nebenwirkungen den körper regelrecht aufblehen (Kortison, Venlafaxin, Pirazetan - Psichopharmas) und es gibt dike was sich die fetmasse bewust anfressen. Auch bei diese ist es teilweiste kranheitsbedingt jedoch hier eher psihisch (frustfressen), mangel an karakterstärke, persönlichkeitschswund, minderwertigkeitsgefühl, depressionen, stress, usw.).

Für mich sind Dike, kranke menschen, menschen was gewaltige gesundheitliche problemen haben und wer diese diskriminiert, ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



EinarN schrieb:


> und was Dike Betrifft, es gibt dike was nichts dafür könnenn weil das gesammte auf krankheit basis (disfunktion) zur stande kommt, in volge an langfristige medikamentöse behandlungen kann es auch passieren da sämtliche medikamenten alls nebenwirkungen den körper regelrecht aufblehen (Kortison, Venlafaxin, Pirazetan - Psichopharmas) und es gibt dike was sich die fetmasse bewust anfressen. Auch bei diese ist es teilweiste kranheitsbedingt jedoch hier eher psihisch (frustfressen), mangel an karakterstärke, persönlichkeitschswund, minderwertigkeitsgefühl, depressionen, stress, usw.).


erstmal: deine rechtschreibung is ja unter aller kanone 
und zweitens: de anteil von übergewichtigen menschen, die wirklich NUR durch krankheiten übergewichtig sind, liegt vielleicht bei 0,5%. wie soll den auch der körper dick werden ohne dass man ihm genug fett und zucker dafür zuführt? und stress,frust und sonstige psychische probleme sind für mich auch kein grund dick zu werden. Denn man kann mit diesen problemen auch anders umgehen als sie mit fressereien zu unterdrücken!!!!
Also unverschuldet wird man einfach nicht dick, vielleicht in 0,5% der fälle. aber die restlichen 99,5% sind selbstverschuldet fett! Und das muss man nicht akzeptieren, weil diese leute ziehen den arbeitern nur das geld aus der tasche, auch im sinne von den krankenkassen. Den fetten bezahlt man jeden arztbesuch und sämtlichen schnik schnak wie kuren etc., und wenn dann ein normal gewichtiger mensch mal was braucht, der muss alles selbst zahlen weil die übergewichtigen die krankenkassen stark belasten....


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> erstmal: deine rechtschreibung is ja unter aller kanone
> und zweitens: de anteil von übergewichtigen menschen, die wirklich NUR durch krankheiten übergewichtig sind, liegt vielleicht bei 0,5%. wie soll den auch der körper dick werden ohne dass man ihm genug fett und zucker dafür zuführt? und stress,frust und sonstige psychische probleme sind für mich auch kein grund dick zu werden. Denn man kann mit diesen problemen auch anders umgehen als sie mit fressereien zu unterdrücken!!!!
> Also unverschuldet wird man einfach nicht dick, vielleicht in 0,5% der fälle. aber die restlichen 99,5% sind selbstverschuldet fett!


 
Hab mich mittlerweile an Einar´s Geschreibsel gewöhnt. Immerhin hat sein Kommentar Substanz. Ganz im Gegensatz zu deiner hier aufgezeigten "Wissensleistung".
Mach dich mal schlau. Und wenn du dann bei den tatsächlich 36 % nicht gen- oder medikamentenspezifisch übergewichtigen Personen angelangt bist und dich in ein wenig in Psychologie eingelesen hast, bleibst du bei einem imaginären Rest von gerade unter 20% der übergewichtigen Personen hängen, die sich bewusst fett fressen (Publicity, Protest) oder ihr starkes Übergewicht (so, dass es die Krankenkassen in erheblichem Maß belastet) einfach in Kauf nehmen (Faulheit, Desinteresse). Auch da spielt jedoch die gesellschaftliche Struktur eine immense Rolle. 

Adipositas ? Wikipedia

_Edit:_
_Vielleicht ist ja noch ein kleiner gedanklicher Anstoß gefällig:_
_Warum meinst du, gibt es in den Industrienationen eine wahre Industrie für Schlankmittelchen, Fitnesstudios, Diät-Zeitschriften, etc......_
_Weil die Leute gern dick sind?_




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und das muss man nicht akzeptieren, weil diese leute ziehen den arbeitern nur das geld aus der tasche, auch im sinne von den krankenkassen. Den fetten bezahlt man jeden arztbesuch und sämtlichen schnik schnak wie kuren etc., und wenn dann ein normal gewichtiger mensch mal was braucht, der muss alles selbst zahlen weil die übergewichtigen die krankenkassen stark belasten....


 
Und auch hier gebe ich Einar wieder recht: undifferenzierte Diskriminierung.

Wir hätten da noch Rentner, homosexuelle Aidskranke und nicht einzahlende Ausländer im Angebot, die die armen Krankenkassen reihenweise in den Ruin treiben - nur falls dir *die Fetten* mal ausgehen.
Ansonsten helfen Sarrazin und Westerwelle bestimmt auch noch mit ein paar altersweisen "Argumenten" aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

aber schon komisch, wenn es für das dick sein so viele gründe gibt, dass es dann trotzdem noch leute gibt die sich beherrschen undsich gesund ernähren können und schlank sind, wa?Und gegen rentner hab ich nichts, sie haben gearbeitet, und irgendwann soll man auch mal den rest seines lebens geniessen können. Gegen alte leute hab ich in der regel nichts, sie waren ja auch mal jung und ich werde auch alt  
Außerdem: wird man denn gezwungen sich fett zu fressen? ich glaube eher nicht! mich hat mal noch niemand gezwungen mich so fett zu fressen dass ich keine 100 meter mehr laufen kann....

Ich geb dir  recht, ein teil weit ist die verfettung der menschheit auch ne dreckige wirtschaft, gutes beispiel sind die amis. schau dir mal den film ,,super size me" an, sind n paar interessante fakten drin 
Aber nichts destotrotz: komisch, dass die menschen früher nicht so fett waren, obwohl sie damals auch schon (noch viel mehr) probleme hatten wie wir heute. Schon komisch wa, dass die menschen früher nich so fett waren?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*Ich denke es wird Zeit von dem Thema "dicke Menschen" weg, wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen, zumal einige Aussagen keine Grundlage für sachliche Diskussionen bieten.*


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Ich denke es wird Zeit von dem Thema "dicke Menschen" weg, wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen, zumal einige Aussagen keine Grundlage für sachliche Diskussionen bieten.*


mir solls recht sein 
wie gesagt, ich denke die H4 sätze sind zu hoch


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@GPU-CPU
Beschäftige dich erstmal mit Biologie und/oder Chemie! Jeder Mensch ist bei der Nahrungsaufnahme völlig anders! Schonmal was von Somatotypen gehört?!
Einer isst weit weniger als die Empfohlenen 2000 kcal (kein fastfood!) und nimmt trotzdem durchweg zu, ein anderer isst 2500 kcal und nimmt kein Gramm zu!
Haben ebend einen völlig anderen Stoffwechsel. Im Alter wird der sich auch sowieso noch ändern!
Bei vielleicht 0,5% der dicken hat es was mit "Fettfressen" zu tun. Der Rest isst ganz normal!
Du reisst die Beiträge ohne Sinn aus jedem Zusammenhang und dann heulst noch wenn dann einer fragt ob man blöd sei...
Vielleicht solltest du deine Umgangsformen mal überdenken!


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@terence: 1. wird hier nicht mehr über das dick-sein diskutiert.
2. redest du auch oft sehr fragwürdiges zeugs daher  ich hätte noch genug begründungen zum dick-thema, aber wie gesagt, ich lasse es da das hier hoffnungslos is, mit dickköpfen wie dir zu diskutieren


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn die Herren das dann per PN klären könnten...Danke.


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@GPU-CPU
Du hast einfach keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst, das ist der einzige Grund für dich deine Äusserungen zu lassen...

*Edit*

Wie gesund kann man sich denn von dem Hartz4 Satz ernähren? Das ist auch eine Frage die Man bei der Berechnung des Geldes bedenken sollte. Gesunde Lebensmittel sind doch überhaupt nicht drin? Und genug zum Dickessen wirds auch kaum sein.
Beispiel: Es gibt zig dickere Frauen, gerade in Afrika (siehst du ständig in Berichten zur WM und so weiter...) Jetzt erzähl nich die würden sich da Fettfressen^^


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hartz 4 ist und wird ein 2schneidiges Schwert bleiben. Viele Schmarotzer gegen viele Bedürftige.

1. Ich kenne H4ler die ihren faulen Arsch nicht hochkriegen und noch frech sagen nö kein Bock halt <- hier ist jeder Cent zuviel bezahlt ! 

2. Ich kenne H4ler die mit sich selbst einfach überfordert sind und nichts auf die Reihe kriegen, die man am Händchen nehmen muss bei jeder Kleinigkeit wie Arztbesuch, einkaufen und sonst was <- das sind Kanditaten für den ganzen Maßnahmen Apparat inklusive Personaldienstleistern. Denen fehlt meistens einfach nur das Selbstvertrauen, haben keine Ideen zur Verbesserung oder sind sonstwie psyschisch geschwächt.

3. Ansonsten kenn ich noch H4ler die nicht aus eigenem Verschulden reingerutscht sind. Die einfach Pech im Leben hatten, Arbeitgeber Pleite, beschissene Eltern, keine Familie. Diese Sorte Leute ist aber oft ehrlich bemüht sich wieder selbst auf die Reihe zu bekommen ( ansonsten Kategorie 1 / Schmarotzer  ) <- hier ist das H4 Satz voll berechtigt

4. Dann gibt es noch H4ler die mir sowas von leid tun, die völlig ausgezerrt sind, eventuell Kinder haben, nur noch rumkrebsen. Die körperlich und seelisch kaputt sind, vl noch erkrankt, wo klar ist das die nicht mehr alleine können. Leute die auch viel Pech hatten aber nun in einem Zustand mit dem sie alleine nicht mehr klar kommen -> da müsste ein höherer H4 Satz her.

Aber wer will die verschiedenen Leute auseinander halten? Wer will das regeln? Eine Sonderregelung für jeden ist gar nicht möglich. Aufwand viel zu hoch.

PS: Kenne soviele H4ler da ich selbst alle Höhen und Tiefen durchgemacht habe die man sich so vorstellen kann und mit der Thematik genug zu tun hatte. Gottseidank muss ich mich damit nicht mehr auseinander setzen, außer freiweillig in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jeder der arbeitet, einen eigenen Haushalt führt und sich an einen bestimmten Standard gewöhnt hat, weiß das man von 300€ nicht annähernd vernünftig leben kann. Ich habe es schonmal gesagt, ich habe fast 300€ allein an monatlichen Fixkosten. Und da ist nichts besonders tolles bei was ich mir leiste, sondern alles Sachen die ich auch brauche. Harzt4 wäre für mich der blanke ruin.


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> erstmal: deine rechtschreibung is ja unter aller kanone


Na und?
Wen ich mir Ansehe was DEUTSCHE für ein Stuss auf RUMÄNISCH Schreiben, Deutsche Aussendinstler was seit gut 15 - 20 Jahre in Rumänien bei sämtliche Deutsche Niederlassungen Tätig sind, zu 99% nur mit Rumänische Geschäftspartner vor ort zutun haben, bekomme ich nicht nur AUGENKREBS sonden ein regelrechtes Magengeschwulz das ich Ko****n muss. Trotzdem lasse Ich (und auch die anderen 23 Millionen Rumäner) die Leute in Ruhe und haben Verständniss dafür.

eurde Ich so auf deutsch schreiben wqie die deutschen da unten Rumänisch, wurde ich mit 100% Sicherheit aus den Forum Fliegen alls BANNED USER.    


> und zweitens: de anteil von übergewichtigen menschen, die wirklich NUR durch krankheiten übergewichtig sind, liegt vielleicht bei 0,5%. wie soll den auch der körper dick werden ohne dass man ihm genug fett und zucker dafür zuführt?


 durch FAST FOOD was sich die meisten Berufstätigen wegen zeitmangel in sich herein fressen und wen sie dann aufgebläht sind wie ein Balon, werden sie ENTLASSEN und laden in H4.

Nun kommst DU und sagst...: 
_- Neeee ..Du BOBBY DICK ! Du bekommst zu fiel geld in H4 und Fresst zu fiel! Du sollst weniger geld bekommen und ABSPECKEN auf Moddel HUNGERHACKEN Massen!_

Ist das deine Einstellung? Sorry aber dann haste echt keine ahnung und siehst die sachlage der gesellschaft nur oberflächig, urteilst nach den aussehen. Das ist Falsch und weit entfernt von der Realität.





> und stress,frust und sonstige psychische probleme sind für mich auch kein grund dick zu werden. Denn man kann mit diesen problemen auch anders umgehen als sie mit fressereien zu unterdrücken!!!!


quatsch.
Falls du ein Guten Psihiater Kennst in dein Umfeld, Diskutiere mal PRIVAT mit Ihn über das Thema dick Werden Durch Stress , Frust, Depresionen usw. Da wird dich der Fachman Auflären weil... SORRY, auch hier haste überhaupt keine ahnung.

Mann kann z.B. die 250 kg Marke auch durch eine SCHILDDRÜSEN DISFUNKTION erreichen und dabei nur auss brot und wasser leben.



> Und das muss man nicht akzeptieren, weil diese leute ziehen den arbeitern nur das geld aus der tasche, auch im sinne von den krankenkassen. Den fetten bezahlt man jeden arztbesuch und sämtlichen schnik schnak wie kuren etc., und wenn dann ein normal gewichtiger mensch mal was braucht, der muss alles selbst zahlen weil die übergewichtigen die krankenkassen stark belasten.


So ein BLÖDSINN !!!!
du hast echt keine ahnung. Wie Gesagt, OBERFLÄHIGES DENKEN ist bei dir (SORRY) das "A" und "O".

Wen jemand die KK Belasten, dann mit sicherheit nicht die Diken. Wie fiele Dike menschen haben wir in deutschland bei 80 MILLIONEN EINWOHNER?
Möglicherweise nicht mal 5%. Die was die Krankenkassen belasten sind die HIRNIS was Massenkarambolagen auf der Autobahn Verursachen, selbst in KH Landen dabei auch noch Unschuldige mitreisen, Die RENTNER was Gas u. Bremse Verwechseln und in Unschuldige Fusgänger Herein Brettern, Die was jeder tag nach der Arbeit EINE KISTE BIER in sich herein Kippen bis sie ein BIERBAUCH haben wie eine schwangere im 5 Monat  und alls Alkoholiker enden, Die was 40 Kippen am tag in den Lungern herein Verpuffern, Die ANGSTHASEN was für jeden Pups beim Hausarzt sitzen, die AUSLÄNDER was in Deutschland Emigrieren nur um H4 an zu Melden u. das Gesundheitswesen KOSTENLOS in Anspruch zu nehmen- (Dazu uternimmt die regierung via ausländergesez nichts), Die was Gutes geld Verdinen und in Den Bordellen Herum Hängen, Mit den Hundertern um sich herum Schmeissen und ungeschüzten "Verkehr" haben bis sie voll mit Tripper, sifilis, Hepatitis C oder sogar HIV sind usw.

Ich kann dir noch mehr beispiele geben aber dann sprengen wir den Topic entgültig.

Ein H4 Macht so was nicht. Den reicht das geld kaum zu fressen, der hat kein Geld die Praxis Gebühren zu Bezahlen, kein Geld für Zahnarztgebüren, der Hockt zuhause bis er Verreckt und geht zum arzt in der Letzten Instanz bevor der Krankenwagen kommt und geht zum Zahnarzt erst dann wen er keine Zähne mehr ins maul hat mit den Infizierten kiefer.

Die realität ist weit entfernt von deine Oberflächige Vorstellung.

@ Fanator-II-701

Warum man in den Industrienationen Dick wird? Kann ich dir sagen. Man wird auch dich durch mangel an Bewegung. Auf der Arbeit SIZEN, im Auto SITZEN, zuhause SITZEN. Na Klaro das man sich Aufbläht.

ich bin in 1990 nach BRD Gekommen, hatte kaum 72 kg. Nach 3 Monate hatte ich 85. In 1991 wie ich Agefangen habe zu Arbeiten bei der Fa Beilharz Sg in Essen, nach den Gesammten Aussiedler durchgangslagern usw. hatte ich gut *120 kg*.
Ich hab nur abgenommen durch Fiel Arbeiten, Überstunden bis zum Umfallen, 1 ax. 2 mal am tag essen und Fahradfahren bis zur kompletten Erschöpfung. Dabei, Auto = TABU !
Pendeln von Dinslaken nach Essen mit Fahrad + DB.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Jeder der arbeitet, einen eigenen Haushalt führt und sich an einen bestimmten Standard gewöhnt hat, weiß das man von 300€ nicht annähernd vernünftig leben kann. Ich habe es schonmal gesagt, ich habe fast 300€ allein an monatlichen Fixkosten. Und da ist nichts besonders tolles bei was ich mir leiste, sondern alles Sachen die ich auch brauche. Harzt4 wäre für mich der blanke ruin.




Wenn man seine Finanzen im Griff hat geht alles, man muss nur immer mit allem rechnen und halt gewisse Sachen einplanen. Stichwort Eventualitäten.
300€ Fixkosten sind da noch absolut geringfügig, auch wenn Essen, Miete, Strom noch nicht eingerechnet sind.

Ich hatte schon so starke Schwankungen bei meinem monatlichen Einkommen ( von 0 bis XXXX alles dabei ) und trotzdem keinen Cent Schulden oder irgendwas in der Art.



EinarN schrieb:


> Ein H4 Macht so was nicht. Den reicht das geld kaum zu fressen, der hat  kein Geld die Praxis Gebühren zu Bezahlen, kein Geld für  Zahnarztgebüren, der Hockt zuhause bis er Verreckt und geht zum arzt in  der Letzten Instanz bevor der Krankenwagen kommt und geht zum Zahnarzt  erst dann wen er keine Zähne mehr ins maul hat mit den Infizierten  kiefer.
> 
> Die realität ist weit entfernt von deine Oberflächige Vorstellung.
> 
> .




Das ist völlig an der Realität vorbei !
Um Essen zu kaufen reicht das absolut und auch für den Arztbesuch. Wer da was anderes behauptet der hat keine Ahnung. Einfach ein völlig flache Ansicht von dir.

Es ist ein Mischung aus verschiedenen Leuten und Situationen. 
Siehe dazu meine Kategorisierung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1916642-post567.html


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@fuddles

du hast vollkommen recht was fixkosten angeht. aber wenn du einen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag hast, seit xx Jahren in der Firma bist und vernünftiges Geld verdienst wirst du nicht dennoch leben wollen wie eine Kirchenmaus. Nur weil du im entferntesten damit rechnen sollst ruck-zuck zum H4 Empfänger werden zu können...
Ich z.B. rechne nicht damit.
Ich bin auch gerade dabei eine Finanzierung fürs Eigenheim durchzudrücken. Theoretisch ist das ja das letzte was man in Deutschland machen sollte, sich so hoch zu verschulden, aber ohne das würde ich erst in 10 oder 15 Jahren dazu kommen. Wer weiß was dann ist.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> vernünftiges Geld verdienst wirst du nicht dennoch leben wollen wie eine Kirchenmaus.


Muss man ja nicht. Ich hab soviele Annehmlichkeiten, wovon ich früher nur träumen konnte. Trotzdem brauche ich mir keine Sorgen wegen eines finanziellen Ruins zu machen. Selbst wenn ich in H4 rutschen würde. 
Ratenzahlungen, Kredite etc sind meines erachtens Geldverbrennung.
Es ist halt wie ich geschrieben habe, man muss nur einen guten Finanzplan ohne verbindliche Risiken haben. Das kostet wenig Zeit, sichert aber den eigenen Wohlstand.

Was ich aber im Grunde meine, jeder kann seine Finanzen so einrichten das er auf alles gefasst sein kann ohne großen Aufwand oder Einschränkung an Komfort. Außer bei einem Hauskredit, da siehts schon anders aus.


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



fuddles schrieb:


> Das ist völlig an der Realität vorbei !
> Um Essen zu kaufen reicht das absolut und auch für den Arztbesuch. Wer da was anderes behauptet der hat keine Ahnung. Einfach ein völlig flache Ansicht von dir.


Denke ich nicht. OK. Quartalmäsige Praxisgebühren = 4 x im Jahr 10 EURO. 
Da hätte ich noch die Erzneimittel Verpackungsverordnung Erwähnen sollen. 5 EURO je Erzneimittel. Klar. Macht ein H4 Empfänger eine Dauerbehandlung, 5 Sorten Medikamenten jede Woche oder jede 2 Wochen, 5 x 5 = 25 je Woche x 4 Wochen ist da Schon der Hunderter Fällig in ein einzigen Monat. Das geht wiederum drauf aus den Lebensmittel Gelder.
Klar Befreiung gibt es aber zu erst muss man die 80 EURO Bluten und wen die Durch sind, kann man den Befreiungsantrag bei der KK stellen. 
Das problem, kaum kennt jemand diese sachen und die bezahlen sich dumm und dusselig weiter oder gehen nicht zum arzt.



> Was ich aber im Grunde meine, jeder kann seine Finanzen so einrichten das er auf alles gefasst sein kann ohne großen Aufwand oder Einschränkung an Komfort. Außer bei einem Hauskredit, da siehts schon anders aus.


Logisch. Denkt aber keiner daran. Hauptsache alles wird gekauft auf pump bis zur Vollständigen Überschuldung und dann kommt das Große Gejammere. Ganz zu schweigen wen man in H4 Landet. Dann kann der Gerichtsvolziher Mit in der Bude Einzihen weil der ist dauergast.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



fuddles schrieb:


> ....
> Aber wer will die verschiedenen Leute auseinander halten? Wer will das regeln? Eine Sonderregelung für jeden ist gar nicht möglich. Aufwand viel zu hoch. ....
> ......


 
Ja so ist das, wenn man Sozialhilfeempfänger, Arbeitslose und Erwerbslose mit oder ohne Auffangmaßnahmen, Aufstocker und andere Transferbezieher alle in einen Topf schmeisst, um die Verwaltung zu schlanken, damit Kosten und Aufwand zu minimieren sowie den Bund zu entlasten.

Dann entstehen ^solche^ hirnrissigen Konstrukte von "schlauen" Leuten, die dem Ganzen ihren persönlichen Stempel und Namen aufdrücken dürfen sowie ordentlich Beraterhonorare und Posten absahnen können.

Zusätzlich bekommt man noch frei Haus die Spaltung der Massen in Prekariat Prekariat ? Wikipedia und restlichen noch schuftenden Pöbel, damit die oberen (mittlerweile rund) 750.000 Millionäre weiterhin ungestört Sozialschmarotzen* können. 


*


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> jedoch lebten in Deutschland 2004 etwa 756.000 Menschen mit mehr als einer Million EUR Privatvermögen ........
> 
> ...........laut dem Statistischem Bundesamt im Jahre 2004 nur von 9.688 Euro-Einkommens-Millionären mit Durchschnittseinkünften von 2,7 Millionen Euro pro Jahr Einkommensteuer gezahlt. Sie machen 0,03 Prozent aller Steuerpflichtigen aus.


Millionär ? Wikipedia 

>>> *Also zahlen lediglich unter 2% der Millionäre Einkommensteuern!* <<<



Der Mittelstand ist ja (entgegen der gefühlten Meinung von ca. *20 Millionen deutschen Mittelständlern*, die weiterhin ihre Mittelstandsparteien FDP/CDU/CSU/GRÜNE/SPD wählen  ) schon fast nicht mehr existent.
http://www.diw.de/documents/publikationen/73/diw_01.c.357505.de/10-24-1.pdf


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mal eine andere Frage.
Was bekommt ein H4ler überhaupt genau?
Miete,Strom,Wasser,Heizung,Müll wird denke ich direkt vom Amt gezahlt, oder?
Und darüber hinaus?Was gibt's genau an Barmitteln?
Wie sieht das aus wenn die Waschmaschine oder der Herd kaputt geht?


----------



## Biosman (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Jeder der arbeitet, einen eigenen Haushalt führt und sich an einen bestimmten Standard gewöhnt hat, weiß das man von 300€ nicht annähernd vernünftig leben kann. Ich habe es schonmal gesagt, ich habe fast 300€ allein an monatlichen Fixkosten. Und da ist nichts besonders tolles bei was ich mir leiste, sondern alles Sachen die ich auch brauche. Harzt4 wäre für mich der blanke ruin.



So ähnlich sah es ja bei uns aus.

Dadurch sind wir ja in die Schulden Falle gekommen.

Es fehlte einfach vorne und hinten.

In meinem "Unserem" Haushalts plan waren für 3 Personen 50 Euro die Woche gerechnet. (Windeln usw usf gehörten dazu!) Damit sind wir nie ausgekommen. Meistens konnten wir 3 Wochen gut leben aber ende des Monats war es immer Happig ohne ende.

Sowas macht einen Fertig auf Dauer... Man hat einfach keine möglichkeit sich irgendwie ein Finanzielles Polster aufzubauen um Monate auszugleichen in dennen evtl mal 1 2 Rechnungen mehr anstehen. (d.h auch immer angst davor das irgendein Teures Haushalts Gerät kaputt geht.)

Trotz Arbeit atm fühl ich mich als würden wir nurnoch für die Schulden Arbeiten. Im grunde genommen ist es unterm Strich atm nicht viel Besser als mit H4.


BTW: Das wegen den "Dicken Menschen" Ich möchte mich da ein wenig von Distanzieren, dass kommentar von mir wurde aus dem Kontext gerissen und ist nix gegen Menschen die bischen mehr auf den Rippen haben. Das hat auch wenig mit Arbeit zu tun weil ich kenne mehr "Normale" Menschen die Arbeitslos sind als Leute die bissi mehr auf den Rippen haben.

Es ging nur um das "Gefühl" ein H4ler zu sein. Das Gefühl wollte ich damit vergleichen wie es evtl. für Menschen sind die wie soll ich sagen, anders sind als der durchschnitt.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Was bekommt ein H4ler überhaupt genau?
> Miete,Strom,Wasser,Heizung,Müll wird denke ich direkt vom Amt gezahlt, oder?
> Und darüber hinaus?Was gibt's genau an Barmitteln?
> Wie sieht das aus wenn die Waschmaschine oder der Herd kaputt geht?



Miete + Nebenkosten ( (Ab-)Wasser, Müll, sonstige Wohnungskosten ) + Heizung werden übernommen. 3 Personen bis 75m2 und pro m2 wird der ortsübliche Mietspiegel gezahlt. ZB. 5€ pro qm2 = bei 3 Personen = 375€ Kaltmiete + Heizungskosten.
Strom muss separat gezahlt werden.

Eine Waschmaschine wird bei nicht vorhanden vom Amt kostenlos gestellt, genauso ein Herd !

Also es kann echt niemand meckern.
Ich hab das selber durchgemacht mit Frau und Kind. Alle die nicht klar damit kommen haben einfach null Plan von ihren Finanzen oder rauchen und saufen wie die Doofen oder steckten bis zum Hals in Ratenzahlung und Krediten ( dann ist man natürlich logischerweise selbst schuld )


ALG II Rechner - Hartz IV Rechner - ALG 2 Rechner - Geldleistungen zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes

Da kann man es sich ja mal ausrechnen.

Beispiel 3 Personen, 1 Kind unter 5 Jahre , Wohnung 75m2 zu 600€ warm.

1   *Leistungen Regelleistungen/Sozialgeld* 

  Antragsteller
     323.10 €            
   Ehepartner/in, Partner/in,  Lebenspartner/in:
     323.10 €            
   Kinder 5 Jahre und jünger: 
     215.40 €            
* Summe der Leistungen: *
*861.60 €* 


               2   *Kosten für die Unterkunft* 

  Kaltmiete:
     440.00 €              
  Heizkosten :
     160.00 €             
* Summe der Unterkunftskosten: *
*600.00 €* 


               3   *Einkommen * 

  Kindergeld:
     184.00 €                 
* Summe der Einkünfte: *
*184.00 €* 



*Berechnung des Anspruchs * 

*Summe der Leistungen:*
*861.60 €* *
Summe der Unterkunftskosten:*
*600.00 €* 
*Summe der Einkünfte:*
*184.00 €* *( Kindegeld )
* *
Ihr vermutlicher Anspruch: *
*1277.60 €
*
Sind 677 € vom Amt und 184€ Kindergeld im Monat zum leben.
*
861 € !

*Bei 2 Erwachsenen sollte mindestens eine Person in der Lage sein zu arbeiten und wenns nurn 400€ Job ist, dann wäre man schon bei 1050€
Auto muss man halt vergessen, das ist ein Luxusgut !



EinarN schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht. OK. Quartalmäsige Praxisgebühren =  4 x im Jahr 10 EURO.
> Da hätte ich noch die Erzneimittel Verpackungsverordnung Erwähnen  sollen. 5 EURO je Erzneimittel. Klar. Macht ein H4 Empfänger eine  Dauerbehandlung, 5 Sorten Medikamenten jede Woche oder jede 2 Wochen, 5 x  5 = 25 je Woche x 4 Wochen ist da Schon der Hunderter Fällig in ein  einzigen Monat. Das geht wiederum drauf aus den Lebensmittel Gelder.
> Klar Befreiung gibt es aber zu erst muss man die 80 EURO Bluten und wen  die Durch sind, kann man den Befreiungsantrag bei der KK stellen.
> Das problem, kaum kennt jemand diese sachen und die bezahlen sich dumm  und dusselig weiter oder gehen nicht zum arzt.



Bei Mehrbedarf wegen Krankheit wird dies bei H4 berücksichtigt und extra bezuschusst !



Biosman schrieb:


> So ähnlich sah es ja bei uns aus.
> Dadurch sind wir ja in die Schulden Falle gekommen.
> Es fehlte einfach vorne und hinten.
> 
> ...



Da ist man aber selbst Schuld. Die Schulden hat man ja auch selbst verursacht. Wenn ich lese das ein "teueres" Küchengerät kaputt geht, dann kriegt man vom Amt wenn es zur Grundausstattung gehört ersetzt ! 
Das die einem ne Microwelle nicht bezahlen solle ja klar sein.

Was ich allgemein denke ist, es kann nicht sein das man annimmt das der Staat einem sämtliche Eigenverantwortung abnimmt. Aber genau das scheinen viele zu denken: "Och der Staat macht das schon. Muss ich nicht vorher drüber nachdenken oder planen...."

*Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied !* und nicht unser Väterchen Staat


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Kann das sein?

1  	Leistungen Regelleistungen/Sozialgeld  	
	Antragsteller (Nordrhein-Westfalen):
	323.10 € 	 
	Ehepartner/in, Partner/in, Lebenspartner/in:
	323.10 € 	 
	Kinder bis 13 Jahre:
	753.90 € 	 
	Summe der Leistungen:
	1400.10 € 	 


2 	Kosten für die Unterkunft 	
	Kaltmiete:
	900.00 € 	 
	Heizkosten minus 18% Warmwasserzuschlag:
	82.00 € 	 
	Summe der Unterkunftskosten:
	982.00 € 	 


3 	Einkommen 	
	Summe der Einkünfte:
	0.00 € 	 


	Berechnung des Anspruchs 	
	Summe der Leistungen:
	1400.10 € 	 
+ 	Summe der Unterkunftskosten:
	982.00 € 	 
- 	Summe der Einkünfte:
	0.00 € 	 
+ 	befristeter Zuschlag durch Arbeitslosengeld:
	0.00 € 	 
= 	Ihr vermutlicher Anspruch:
*2382.10 €*

NRW,3Kinder zwischen 6und13, 900€ Kaltmiete, 100Heizkosten.
Oder hab ich was falsch eingetragen?


----------



## Biosman (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



fuddles schrieb:


> Da ist man aber selbst Schuld. Die Schulden hat man ja auch selbst verursacht. Wenn ich lese das ein "teueres" Küchengerät kaputt geht, dann kriegt man vom Amt wenn es zur Grundausstattung gehört ersetzt !
> Das die einem ne Microwelle nicht bezahlen solle ja klar sein.



Deine Rechnung + Deine Meinung zu dem Thema zeigt mir das du in so einer lage wohl noch nie warst und sicher überhaupt keine Ahnung hast. Was im Internet zu Finden ist sowie der H4 Rechner stimmt nicht immer 100% Überein.

Wir haben sogar etwas weniger bekommen. Selbst wenn würde deine Rechnung auch zeigen das es für ein Normales Leben zu wenig ist.

Das man vom Amt irgendwas bekommt das stimmt evtl. Aber die Schenken einem nix. Sie kommen vorbei und Durchsuchen deine Wohnung wie Polizisten um zu sehen ob du überhaupt anspruch auf XYZ hast.

Wenn sie es dir dann nach fast 2 Monaten der Bearbeitung gewähren gibt es 2 Dinge:

1. Du wirst zum nächsten Möbellager Geschickt und darfst dir den letzten Crap aussuchen.
2. Du bekommst eine Geldliche Gutschrift um dir Gegenstand XYZ zu Kaufen.

Bei 1. Musst du Riesen glück haben das evtl. was Vernünftiges dabei ist was man benutzen kann. Die meisten sachen haben eher den Style von Sperrmüll. Wir sind ja nicht unbedingt Wählerisch aber zu 80% kannste das was man sucht vergessen.

Bei 2. Bekommst du zwar Geld aber das ist so wenig das es noch weniger Reicht als mit H4 zu Leben.

Wir haben damals zur Grundausstattung für folgende Artikel:

Bett für 2 Personen mit Matratze
Waschmachine
Fehrnsehgerät
Geschirr
Töpfe
Gardienen

+ paar kleinigkeiten noch

450 - 500 Euro bekommen. (weiss es nimmer 100%)

So mein Lieber erzähl mir was du willst aber für 450 Euro kann man sich diese Sachen nicht Kaufen.

Es muss zwar nicht immer alles neu sein aber selbst GUTE gebrauchte sachen hätte man nicht für 450 Euro bekommen.

BTW es ist nicht IMMER zu vermeiden mal schulden zu machen. Grade dieses Thema mit Möbel usw hat uns mit in die Schulden gezogen. Die 450 vom Amt konnten wir eine " 1 " Vorne an die Zahl hängen. Selbst so konnten wir grade das Billigste vom Billigsten kaufen!!

Soo mein lieber bei der 2ten "bewilligung" die wir beim amt bekommen haben mussten wir btw das ganze Geld auchnoch zurück zahlen. Da waren es 400 Euro Für 2 Kleinderschränke und Bett und bissi Kinderzimmer ausstattung.

Es gab schon Reportagen und Berichte wo irgendwelche Reporter mal versucht haben 1 Woche mit H4 auszukommen und kläglich daran gescheitert sind.

Wir hatten sogar noch ganz andere verhältnisse als wie sie bei den Reportern gezeigt wurden.


Ich kann dir nur eins sagen: Das Leben mit H4 sieht anders aus als wie die Statistiker es ausgerechnet bzw du es dir Denkst.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> =     Ihr vermutlicher Anspruch:
> *2382.10 €*



Die Rechnung von fuddles passt da schon besser. Ich weiss nicht mehr was wir genau hatten ich glaube das waren 65x + Kindergeld zum Leben.

Davon gehen natürlich ne menge Fixkosten sowie Strom ab. (+ Ratezahlungen bei Schulden usw usf)

Im grunde genommen (auch wenn die summe relativ hoch erscheinen mag in anbetracht das, dass amt miete zahlt) reicht es trotz dem bei weitem nicht. Für 3 Personen ist das einfach zu wenig. Es reicht zum ÜBERLEBEN aber nicht zum Leben. Zumal wenn irgendwan mal ne Rechnung kam oder wie gesagt ein Haushalts gerät kaputt ging war sowieso aus-die-Maus.

---------------------------------------

So mein Thema hier mit H4 ist nun Beendet. Da schon auf meiner wenigkeit rumgehackt wird und ich mich hier Rechtfertigen muss las ich es lieber bevor ich ausfallend werde. Ich danke dennen die Mir zugehört haben und evtl. für Manches verständnis aufbringen können.

Es tut mir leid fuddles das ich von deinen Steuern gelebt habe. Nun zahle ich aber auch welche ein und evtl. wirst du mal Arbeitslos und wenn... dann Denk an mich weil ich zahle auch dann für dich!!! Ich wünsche aber das dir das nicht Passiert. Weil dann müsstest du sehen das, dass leben mit 3 Personen (So wie du dir das ausgerechnet hast) nicht ganz klappt. (auf dauer)

Ich habe hier sowieso schon viel zu viel von meinem Privatleben erzählt. Vieleicht hat es ja geholfen einigen zu zeigen wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht.

Sorry 4 all

MfG

Biosman


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Schnitzel
Ist falsch eingetragen.

@Biosman
Wenn du weniger mit 3 Personen bekommen hast Pech. Dann haben sie dirs falsch ausgerechnet.
Und falls du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast war ich in der Lage H4 beziehrn zu müssen.
Außerdem schreibts du nichts faktisches in deinem Beitrag, nur bla blub, Reporter hier haben mal das und weil ja alles kaputt ist bett und matratze.... Was soll das?
Du hast selbst geschrieben wenn ein teures Küchengerät kaputt geht !


> Man hat einfach keine möglichkeit sich irgendwie ein Finanzielles Polster aufzubauen um Monate auszugleichen in dennen evtl mal 1 2 Rechnungen mehr anstehen. (d.h auch immer angst davor das irgendein Teures Haushalts Gerät kaputt geht.)


Wenn du Schulden machst und dann in ner miesen finanziellen Situation steckst ist es sicher nicht die Aufgabe des Staates das zu klären, mein Lieber.

Also unterstell mir nichts. Ich hab lediglich ein reelles Beispiel vorgerechnet weil ich die Situation und die finanziellen Möglichkeiten besser kenne als die meißten Anderen, grade weil ich da Einiges durchgemacht hab. Außerdem überleg ma warum ich so ne Rechnung ausm Ärmel schütteln kann? Vl. weil ich damit konfrontiert war und mir Gedanken dazu machen musste und auch getan hab.
Und deine Reportagen von irgendwelchen Journalisten kannst dir sonst wohin stecken., son unrealistisches TV Zeugs, pah.
Echt ma könnt ichs kotzen kriegen wenn ich sowas unterstellt kriege.



> BTW es ist nicht IMMER zu vermeiden mal schulden zu machen. Grade dieses Thema mit Möbel usw hat uns mit in die Schulden gezogen. Die 450 vom Amt konnten wir eine " 1 " Vorne an die Zahl hängen. Selbst so konnten wir grade das Billigste vom Billigsten kaufen!!


Klar soll de Staat dir nochn Hintern abwischen.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mittlerweise weiß ich das ich ca. 2350 incl. Kindergeld bekommen* würde*.

Ich arbeite im Schichtdienst in Vollkonti, also früh-spät und Nachtschicht in der chemischen Industrie und verdiene ungefähr 2800€ Netto incl. der Schichtzuschläge.
Plus Kindergeld habe ich dann 3300€,das heißt ca. 1000€ mehr.
Davon kann ich im Schnitt 500€ sparen,eher weniger.
Ziehe ich dann noch die Fixkosten für das (zugegebenermaßen ehemals neue) Auto auf das ich angewiesen bin um zu arbeiten und die Spritkosten für 60 Km pro Arbeitstag ab bleibt da nicht wirklich viel mehr übrig.
Ich könnte zwar nichts sparen, aber muss das sein bei H4 Bezug?
Und ich bekomme keine Waschmaschine, keine Herd, ich schau immer noch auf einem Röhrenfernseher vom Aldi und auch sonst gehts uns wirklich nicht nicht schlecht.

Meine Arbeitskollegen auf Tagschicht im gleichen Familienstand haben übrigens ca.500€ weniger.
Mein Schwager als Elektrofachverkäufer im Großhandel und gelernter Elektriker kommt noch nichtmals auf 2000€ netto,(und bezahlt davon ein Haus ab).

@CPU-GPU
Ich sag es nochmal, scher nicht alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x] _Nein, es ist sogar zu viel H4, es sollte viel weniger H4 geben._


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich kann das Gelaber von einigen geistigen Tieffliegern hier echt nicht mehr ertragen! Natürlich gibt es einige ALG2-Bezieher die gar nicht arbeiten wollen, übertreiben wir einmal und gehen davon aus, dass das auf eine Millionen der vier Millionen ALG2-Bezieher zu trifft, selbst wenn die sich in Luft auflösen sind da immer noch drei Millionen die wollen aber einfach nichts bekommen.

Was glaubt ihr denn wo die ganzen Arbeitsplätze her kommen sollen in einem Zeitalter des Stellenabbaus und der Produktionsverlagerung ins Ausland? Fakt ist, es gibt nicht so viele Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland wie es arbeitsfähige Menschen gibt, also bleiben zwangsläufig welche auf der Strecke! Also sei froh, dass Du es nicht bist und sei solidarisch mit den Menschen die es an deiner Stelle indirekt für dich sind!

All denen die hier schreiben, dass es zu viel sei, den wünsche ich, dass sie einmal in ihrem Leben in die Situation kommen ALG2 beziehen zu müssen und nichts mehr zu haben. Versetzt euch wirklich mal in die Situation hinein von 600€ im Monat Miete, Strom, Internet, Essen usw. bezahlen zu müssen. Das macht den eine Millionen Assis die nicht arbeiten wollen vielleicht nichts aus aber die restlichen drei Millionen sind Menschen wie Du und ich die in ihren Leben ein gewissen Standard haben wollen und nicht vor sich dahin vegetieren wollen.

Achja regt euch bitte auch über mich auf, ich bin 28 und Student. Danke, dass ihr für mich bezahlt!

Es ist so arm, dass man es immer an den schwächsten der Gesellschaft aus lässt. Regt euch doch mal über Konzerne auf die trotz Gewinnzuwachs massenhaft Stellen abbauen, über Firmen die trotz Gewinnzuwachs ihre Produktionen ins Ausland verlagern, über millionenschwere Firmen die Arbeiter zu Dumpinglöhnen beschäftigen können, da diese durch ALG2-Aufstockung staatlich subventioniert werden (Also durch Steuern, ihr als Steuerzahler finanziert so die Gewinne von millionenschweren Konzernen mit), über Bänker, Spekulanten und Co. die sich hier alles zu einem Spielball machen und wenn das Spiel verloren geht zahlen nicht sie sondern die Gesellschaft/Ihr. All das ist das Problem, nicht die ALG2-Bezieher...


Noch ein sehr lustiges Video zum Thema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMyvb0WcyLw


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vorrausgesetzt die Rechnung stimmt ist aber trotzdem Fakt das ich als H4 Empfänger meinen jetzigen Lebensstil nur unwesentlich einschränken müsste.
Und mir geht's wahrlich nicht schlecht.
Das ist etwas was nicht sein kann.
Und glaub mir,es gibt unter denen die Ihr Geld mit ihrer Hände Arbeit verdienen nicht sonderlich viele die mehr verdienen als ich.

Wo bitteschön hast du das her?


> Versetzt euch wirklich mal in die Situation hinein von 600€ im Monat Miete, Strom, Internet, Essen usw. bezahlen zu müssen


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ein alleinstehender ALG2-Empfänger hat Anspruch auf 359€ zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes und Übernahme von Kosten für Wohnung und Heizung (Nicht aber Warmwasseraufbereitung, das muss von den 359€ schon bezahlt werden). Die Wohnung darf warm max. 350€ kosten.

Ich studiere im sozialen Bereich und kenne mich mit den Leistungen sehr gut aus. Jetzt sag bitte mal was du ungefähr im Monat verdienst, dass dein Lebensstandard mit ALG2 nicht sinken würde? Wenn Du vollzeit arbeitest werden es mind. 1000€ netto sein und die 300€ im Monat Unterschied machen noch einen gewaltigen Unterschied was den Lebensstandard betrifft...


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das habe ich in 581 schon aufgestellt.
Meine Leistungen für eine Fünfköpfige Familie incl. Kindergeld beträgt ca.2350€.



> 1 Leistungen Regelleistungen/Sozialgeld
> 
> Antragsteller (Saarland):
> 323.10 €
> ...



Was ein wenig wackelig ist ist der Mietzuschuss weil ich Eigentum habe.
Nichtsdesttrotz würde mir eine 105m² zustehen,das sind 7m² weniger als ich jetzt hab.

Zumindest als Familie mit Kindern gibts da eigentlich nichts zu moppern.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie viele Kinder hast Du?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Drei..


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Alle noch unter 13?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jep...


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

merkt ihr alle was?

richtig wir leben in einem land wo das bruttosozial produkt gesteigert wurde mit weniger arbeitern, wir haben jobs die leute machen die einen euro bekommen wofür andre lange in ne lehre mussten oder eben diese jobs waren 400euro bezahlt und so weiter, es wird und kann so nicht weitergehen, langsam ist es echt genug was die momentane situation angeht, und ja h4 leute bekommen zuwenig


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Schnitzel

Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizen wären bei 5 Personen aber nicht 970€ sondern so circa 850€, ich frage aber noch gerade bei einem Bekannten nach der in Berlin in der ARGE arbeitet...

Aber ich verstehe worauf Du hinaus möchtest, ja es stimmt in deinem Fall, wenn Du mit Kindergeld und Lohn nicht mehr als 2300€ im Monat hast, dann ist da kein großer Unterschied zu ALG2. Ihr hättet natürlich noch den Vorteil, dass deine Frau arbeiten gehen kann oder einen 400€-Job machen könnte...

Das Problem ist aber nicht, das ALG2 zu viel ist, sondern das Menschen wie Du zu wenig verdienen, der Staat müsste Menschen wie dir Steuervergünstigungen machen, das wäre für den Staat immer noch weniger Kosten als wenn du resignierst und ALG2 beantragst...

Hier müsste z.b. das Kindergeld sozial angepasst werden, für Menschen wie dich 300€ pro Kind/Monat und für Leute die z.b. über 10.000€ verdienen nur 50€ pro Kind/Monat. Aber wir leben hier in einem Land in dem der Millionär genau so seine 184€ bekommt wie der Arbeiter mit 1500€ netto Einkommen. Das ist sozial ungerecht


----------



## JePe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich kann das Gelaber von einigen geistigen Tieffliegern hier echt nicht mehr ertragen!



... das geht mir mit mir mit ein paar brandschatzenden Narzissen im Endstadium ganz aehnlich. Du siehst, wir haben alle unser Paeckchen zu tragen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> (...)über Bänker, Spekulanten und Co.(...)



Bist Du Dir denn ganz, ganz sicher, dass deren Anteil am Finanzsystem ueber 25 Prozent betraegt? Falls nicht - warum misst Du hier mit zweierlei Mass?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hab nicht das Gefühl zu wenig zu verdienen geschweige denn resegniere ich.
Ich hab ein Haus,hab alle Paar Jahre ein neues Auto und fahre einmal im Jahr groß und ein paarmal klein in den Urlaub.
Ich hab fünf Rechner, geh auf Konzerte wann ich will usw usw.
Und Sparen kann ich auch noch was.

Ich würd lügen wenn ich sagen würde ich hätte nicht gerne 500€ mehr - brauchen tu ich die aber nicht.

Edit:
Aber such dir doch mal KFZ-Mechaniker,Elektriker oder generell Leute die nicht in der Industrie sondern beim Krauter oder im Einzelhandel arbeiten.
Da kommen nicht mehr als 15-1600€ rum.Wenn die resignieren,das könnte ich verstehen


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja ich verstehe dich, aber was in deiner Rechnung hingt, das Amt würde dir nur die monatliche Rate für das Eigenheim bezahlen. Letztendlich hast du dann nur insgesamt 1400€ für deine fünfköpfige Familie.

Davon musst Du für alle 5 bezahlen:

Strom 50€
Internet/Telefon 30€
Handy 30€
Essen und Hygiene 1000€
Kleidung/Schuhe/Schulmaterial (Umgerechnet aufs Jahr) 150€
Versicherungen 50€
Warmwasser-Aufbereitung 40€

Da bleibt nichts mehr für Auto oder Urlaub... Du stehst mit deinem Einkommen noch ein bissl besser da, eben so, dass du noch Urlaub machen kannst und dir ein Auto leisten...

Ich gebe dir auch Recht, dass ALG2 bei Singels härter einschlägt als bei Familien, aber die Kinder können nichst dafür und sollten dann eben auch nicht drunter leiden...


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Lass das Haus mal außen vor.
Das ist nicht repräsentativ.
 Eine ~100m² Wohnung bekomme ich bezahlt

Rein für die Lebensmittel brauchen wir pro Woche ca.170€.
Hygiene,was zählst du dazu?
Das die Flasche Davidoff da nicht zugehört sollte klar sein.
Und für das übliche sollte ein zwanziger pro Monat locker ausreichen. 



> Kleidung/Schuhe/Schulmaterial (Umgerechnet aufs Jahr) 150€


Kommt ungefähr hin,ist aber ein posten wo man gut sparen kann.
Im Zweifelsfall muss es dann halt mal die Jeans von Aldi sein.

Macht dan ca.1050€.
Da sind immer noch 350€ € für sonstiges.
Und man darf ja auch noch etwas dazu verdienen und wenn unverzichtbare
Dinge wie Waschmaschiene  oder Herd hops gehen bekommt man dafür auch Zuschuss.

Das man keine großen Sprünge machen kann ist klar,ob man als H4 in den Süden muss - ich denke nicht.
Da muss dann halt auch mal Urlaub vor der Tür gemacht werden.
Auto ja,aber sicherlich muss es nicht neu sein.

Was man sicherlich sagen kann ist das es als Single schon arg knapp ist.
Wenn da mehr gezahlt würde wär das für mich voll OK.
Was also gemacht werden müsste ist eine bessere differenzierung.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Stimme dir zu, das ist der Widerspruch bei ALG2: Als größere Familie stehst du oft besser da wenn du gar nicht arbeiten gehst und als Single nur wenn du arbeiten gehst...

Aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast, mit den 200€ die pro Monat über bleiben kann auch die Familie keine großen Sprünge machen. Letztendlich wirds darauf hinaus laufen Schulden abzuzahlen (Denn das Amt gibt nur Darlehens für lebensnotwendige Dinge) man will den Kindern ja auch mal was bieten, denn die können nichts für den Zustand, also sparen für Fahrrad oder mal Freizeitpark.

Dass das Geld bei ner Assi-Familie dann eher in Massen an Kaffee, Bier und Kippen investiert wird, ist mir auch klar.

Mein Fazit: Das Geld ist nicht zu viel, man sollte nur stärker gegen Missbrauch vorgehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Das Geld ist nicht zu viel, man sollte nur stärker gegen Missbrauch vorgehen.



Der Vorsatz ist gut,aber wie willst du das anngesichts leere Kassen machen?
Denunzi-line ala Opel einrichten?  Ganz schlecht, denn nichts ist schlimmer als der Neid und die Missgunst des Nächsten.

Und wenn du wirlich ein Paar rauspickst und denen das Geld kürzt - die Kinder stehen immer noch am untersten Ende der Kette.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Wie gesund kann man sich denn von dem Hartz4 Satz ernähren? Das ist auch eine Frage die Man bei der Berechnung des Geldes bedenken sollte. Gesunde Lebensmittel sind doch überhaupt nicht drin?



Da gesunde Ernährung sich am besten auf Basis von viel Gemüse aufbauen lässt, welches vergleichsweise billig ist (zumindest heimisches):
Sehr gesung.
Für "abwechslungsreich" und "schmackhaft" bleibt dann aber ggf. nichts mehr übrig, für regelmäßig Fleisch oder gar zusätzlich was süßes erst recht nicht.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das, wenn man Sozialhilfeempfänger, Arbeitslose und Erwerbslose mit oder ohne Auffangmaßnahmen, Aufstocker und andere Transferbezieher alle in einen Topf schmeisst, um die Verwaltung zu schlanken, damit Kosten und Aufwand zu minimieren sowie den Bund zu entlasten.



Ich glaube, es ging ihm darum, wie man die unterschiedlichen Persönlichkeiten unterscheidet. Sozialhilfeempfänger und Arbeitslose unterschieden sich schließlich exakt gar nicht voneinander, sie hatten nur eine unterschiedliche Vorgeschichte. Auffangsmaßnahmen wurden seitjeher getrennt geregelt und laufen in HartzIV schlichtweg als Einkommen rein, da braucht man keine komplett getrennte Verwaltung.





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Was bekommt ein H4ler überhaupt genau?
> Miete,Strom,Wasser,Heizung,Müll wird denke ich direkt vom Amt gezahlt, oder?



Hängt davon ab. Eine "angemessene Wohnung" inkl. Nebenkosten wird gezahlt und ein Heizungspauschale. Wer in einer zu großen Wohnung, in einer in zu teurer Lage liegt oder mehr heizt, als vom Amt vorgesehen (was -je nach Bausubstanz- durchaus notwendig sein kann...), der muss die Differenz selbst zahlen. (oder in den ersten beiden Fällen umziehen. Dafür gibts ne kleine Unterstützung vom Amt, aber wie man die ggf. komplett anders geschnittene, kleinere Wohnung möbeliert, kann man sich selbst überlegen)



> Und darüber hinaus?Was gibt's genau an Barmitteln?
> Wie sieht das aus wenn die Waschmaschine oder der Herd kaputt geht?



Wenn sie kaputt gehen, werden afaik die Kosten erstattet (wenn angemessen...), aber nicht unbedingt für Neuware. Und Bar im vorraus gibts das erst recht nicht - d.h. wenn die Maschiene kaputt geht und das Konto leer ist, darf man brav auf eigene Kosten überziehen.
Wenn sie nicht komplett ausfallen wirds schwieriger. Alte, verschließene Einrichtung kann auf Antrag auch so ausgetauscht werden, da sind unterschiedliche Ämter aber wohl sehr unterschiedlich in der Handhabung.




fuddles schrieb:


> Beispiel 3 Personen, 1 Kind unter 5 Jahre , Wohnung 75m2 zu 600€ warm.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Die Preise dürften bundesweit aber schon im oberen Drittel sein...



> Bei 2 Erwachsenen sollte mindestens eine Person in der Lage sein zu arbeiten und wenns nurn 400€ Job ist, dann wäre man schon bei 1050€
> Auto muss man halt vergessen, das ist ein Luxusgut !



1050€ von denen 600€ direkt an den Vermieter gehen...
Es bleiben 450€ von denen noch Strom und Versicherungen gezahlt werden wollen, bevor es daran geht, Nahrungsmittel und vor allem all das, was ein <5jähriges Kind braucht, zu bezahlen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich frag mich immer wieder, wie leute dass in anderen ländern hinbekommen, mit dem arbeitslosengeld zu leben und nicht ständig am mosern sind. Die arbeitslosen hier in Deutschland können froh sein dass sie hier so viel bekommen. Sollen sie mal ins ausland gehen, da kommen sie sehr gerne wieder hier her.  Und jemand der sich sein geld nicht selbst verdient, muss auch keinen urlaub haben, wovon sollte er sich schon erholen/entspannen?  das arbeitslosengeld würde man lieber etwas kürzen und das übrig gebliebene geld in die bildung investieren, die hier sowieso viel zu kurz kommt (obwohl bildung so ziemlich das wichtigste ist, gerade in einem so exportstarken land wie deutschland)


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Wenn sie kaputt gehen, werden afaik die Kosten erstattet


Nein, es gibt soweit ich weiß eine Erstausstattung, aber Hartz-IV-Empfänger müssen sich aus dem Regelsatz ein finanzielles Polster ersparen, um kaputte Geräte zu ersetzen. Für Instandhaltung bzw. Neuanschaffung der Möbel und Haushaltsgeräte sind laut dieser Seite 25,13 Euro pro Monat vorgesehen.

edit:


> Als Erstausstattung kommen verschiedene Dinge in Betracht. Dazu zählen  beispielsweise die Möbel für die erste eigene Wohnung, aber auch der  Ersatz der Möbel, wenn diese aufgrund höherer Gewalt, etwa durch Brand  oder Diebstahl, verloren gingen. In diesem Fall wird die Erstausstattung  allerdings nur gewährt, wenn keine Versicherung dafür aufkommt. Nicht  zu verwechseln ist die Erstausstattung mit der Ersatzbeschaffung.  Letztere liegt dann vor, wenn zum Beispiel Möbel benötigt werden, die  aber bereits vorhanden, nur durch Abnutzung unbrauchbar geworden sind.  Diese Kosten muss der Leistungsbezieher aus der Regelleistung selbst  ansparen. Ebenfalls wird bei der Erstausstattung kein TV Gerät  übernommen. Es gehört zum kulturellen Alltag und muss demzufolge  ebenfalls aus der Regelleistung bezahlt werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ist auch wayne, jemand de von Hartz lebt, *Lebt  *ganz unten. Das ist Fakt ganz einfach. Ausnahmen gibt es immer ja und was wollt ihr den jetzt wieder sagen, ich arbeite für die Leute. Wer so denkt brauch nicht mitreden, weil die diejenigen nicht arbeiten wollen, arbeiten trotzdem.Haben den Gauben daran das die nicht ,mehr soviel Steuern zahlen wenn es kein Hartz Empfänger mehr gibt. Und reden über politsche Dinge, die ihr als normaler Büger nicht beinflussen könnt. Und wovon keiner Notiz nehmen wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und jetzt bitte noch mal so das auch jeder versteht was du meinst.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jetzt ist es veständlicher..........


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

So 100% steig ich aber immer noch nicht hinter das was du da schreibst.

Fakt ist aber das man als fünfköpfige Familie keine Not leiden muß,als Einzelperson dagegen wird's eng.
Wenn du dir die letzen drei Seiten mal durch liest,da hatten wir das schon.


----------



## schub97 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer wieder, wie leute dass in anderen ländern hinbekommen, mit dem arbeitslosengeld zu leben und nicht ständig am mosern sind. Die arbeitslosen hier in Deutschland können froh sein dass sie hier so viel bekommen. Sollen sie mal ins ausland gehen, da kommen sie sehr gerne wieder hier her.  Und jemand der sich sein geld nicht selbst verdient, muss auch keinen urlaub haben, wovon sollte er sich schon erholen/entspannen?  das arbeitslosengeld würde man lieber etwas kürzen und das übrig gebliebene geld in die bildung investieren, die hier sowieso viel zu kurz kommt (obwohl bildung so ziemlich das wichtigste ist, gerade in einem so exportstarken land wie deutschland)



Weißt du eigentlich wie viele Hartz4 Empfänger versuchen eine Arbeit zu finden?Wir kommen sowie nur knapp über die runden und du willst auch noch das die beiträge gekürzt werden?Du scheinst du den "Reichen" zu gehören für die sich die regierung immernoch leiten lässt.Sollen wir mal einen Monat tauschen?Weißt du wie beschissen es ist von bis zu erarbeiteten  400 euro nur 160 euro zu bekommen?Meinst du es ist leicht für meine Mutter mich zu versorgen,wenn ihr das Kindergeld von der MIETENzuzahlung abgezogen wird?Na komm,wollen wir tauschen?Du wirst sehen,wir haben es nicht leicht.Es haben nur die leute leicht,die nie arbeiten wollen und ohne Kinder sind.Faulheit wird belohnt "Wozu abeiten,ich bekomm doch Hartz 4" diese Leute sehen immer nur alle,deren Beiträge sollen von mir aus gekürzt werden.Aber an den  Rest,der arbeiten will denkt niemand.Sollen wir tauschen?Dann wirst du mal sehen was Armut heißt und das man sein Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen kann.

@Veriquitas wo hast du die Kommasetzung gelernt?Also irgendwie sind Satzgefüge und Satzreihen nich so dein Ding.

P.S:Mal daran gedacht,das woanders das Arbeitslosengeld niedriger ist,weil sie nicht so eine Wirtschaftsmacht wie Deutschland sind?

Lg schub97


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

"Fakt ist aber das man als fünfköpfige Familie keine Not leiden muß,als Einzelperson dagegen wird's eng."

Das tolle Beispiel der vier-/fünfköpfigen Familie, die vollkommen von Hartz IV lebt, wird oft von der FDP herangezogen. Ich würde sagen, dass vielleicht 1-2% der Leistungsempfänger solche Hartz-IV-Großfamilien sind. Wenn dann 3 Kinder nicht total erbärmlich aufwachsen müssen, ist es toll, aber es ist eben ein kleiner Teil der Empfänger und nicht wirklich als Musterbeispiel für alle Hartz-IV-Empfänger zu gebrauchen. Von diesem Beispiel kommt vielleicht auch der Mythos der überversorgten/reichen Arbeitslosen.

Zu dem "Selbsttest" auf den vorherigen Seiten: "Mittlerweise weiß ich das ich ca. 2350 incl. Kindergeld  bekommen* würde*." Soweit ich weiß wird bei Hartz-IV-Empfängern das Kindergeld als Einkommen angerechnet. Die haben also evtl. nichts davon. (Steht zumindest hier so: "Kindergeld wird voll angerechnet.")


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich weiss , dass ein H4ler kein überflüssiges geld besitzt. ABER WARUM SOLLTE ER DAS DENN? muss ein H4 bezieher denn geld haben, dass er zum fenster raus werfen kann??? ich denke nicht. und wie schub97 gesagt hat, in deutschland ist das arbeitslosengeld so hoch wie nur in ganz wenigen staaten. Und trotzdem meckern die arbeitslosen. da is doch was verkehrt? ich will niemandem was unterstellen, aber ich glaub ihr habt vorstellungen, nach denen müsste ein Arbeitsloser leben wie der berühmte ,,gott in frankreich". OK, is jetzt n bisschen übertrieben, aber dennoch sind die vorstellungen hier von dem leben eines arbeitslosen hier schon ein bisschen hoch angesetzt.

Und nochmal: wer arbeiten kann und will, der findet arbeit! Acuh wenn man im rollstuhl sitzt heißt das nicht dass man nicht arbeiten kann. In meiner zukünftigen firma hab ich auch schon einige rollstuhlfahrer gesehen, die ganz normal im büro arbeiten 

Ach ja, wer mich hier als arrogant bezeichnen will, der soll das bitte unterlassen. Ich bin nicht arrogant, ich habe lediglich andere vorstellungen und meinungen als manch andere hier


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das tolle Beispiel der vier-/fünfköpfigen Familie, die vollkommen von Hartz IV lebt, wird oft von der FDP herangezogen. Ich würde sagen, dass vielleicht 1-2% der Leistungsempfänger solche Hartz-IV-Großfamilien sind. Wenn dann 3 Kinder nicht total erbärmlich aufwachsen müssen, ist es toll, aber es ist eben ein kleiner Teil der Empfänger und nicht wirklich als Musterbeispiel für alle Hartz-IV-Empfänger zu gebrauchen. Von diesem Beispiel kommt vielleicht auch der Mythos der überversorgten/reichen Arbeitslosen.



Wie meinst du das denn?
Du glaubst nur 1-2% haben drei Kinder? 
http://www.destatis.de/jetspeed/por...ellenanhang__erweitert__pdf,property=file.pdf
Das hier sagt was anderes.
Und du sagst drei Kinder müssen erbärmlich aufwachsen bei H4 Bezug?
Von 1400€ reinem Geld?
Wenn die nicht reichen reichen auch keine 3000€.
Ihr verliert irgendwie den Blick für die Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Niemand sagt das man mit H4 große Sprünge machen kann,das sollte im Regelfall aber auch vermieden werden.
Ja natürlich,mit weniger Kindern sinkt der Anspruch,damit aber auch direkt die Ausgaben.
Mit einem Kind sinds halt nur ~800€ ,mit zweien 1100.
Je weniger Kinder da sind umso eher hat man aber auch die Möglichkeit ein paar Euro nebenher zu verdienen.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Zu dem "Selbsttest" auf den vorherigen Seiten: "Mittlerweise weiß ich das ich ca. 2350 incl. Kindergeld  bekommen* würde*." Soweit ich weiß wird bei Hartz-IV-Empfängern das Kindergeld als Einkommen angerechnet. Die haben also evtl. nichts davon. (Steht zumindest hier so: "Kindergeld wird voll angerechnet.")


Weiß ich,trotzdem würde ich das Geld bekommen. 
Es würde von den Leistungen abgezogen und regulär ausbezahlt.
Bleiben immer noch 2300€ Gesamtleistung incl. Miete.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

"Und du sagst drei Kinder müssen erbärmlich aufwachsen bei H4 Bezug?"
Nein, ich habe so ziemlich das Gegenteil davon gesagt ("*nicht *total erbärmlich aufwachsen").....

"Du glaubst nur 1-2% haben drei Kinder?"
Ich habe das so gemeint wie ich das geschrieben habe: 
"Das tolle Beispiel der vier-/fünfköpfigen Familie, die vollkommen von Hartz IV lebt, wird oft von der FDP herangezogen. Ich würde sagen, dass vielleicht 1-2% der Leistungsempfänger solche Hartz-IV-Großfamilien sind." Kann mich natürlich irren. Aber es ist sicherlich eine kleine Minderheit unter den Hartz-IV-Empfängern. Genaue Zahlen zu dem Anteil, den ich meine, habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## fuddles (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Preise dürften bundesweit aber schon im oberen Drittel sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preise sind nach einem ortsüblichem Mietspiegel gerechnet!

Außerdem bleiben 1050€ netto. Miete wird vom Amt komplett übernommen und wird von den 1050 nicht noch abgezogen bei 3 Personen und einem 400€ Job. Lies die Beiträge bitte richtig. Wenn du dich mit der Materie auskennst und weißt wie man H4 berechnet wirst du sehen das meine Rechnung zu 100% korrekt ist.
Differenzen entstehen nur bei der Miete da die regional unterschiedlich ist !

Ich selbst bin wegen meiner Vergangenheit damit so gut vertraut und gebe mittlerweile vielen Leute Schützenhilfe wo sie was bekommen können. Ein paar Spezis hab ich netterweise empfohlen sich Arbeit zu suchen, viele Anderen fülle ich oft die Anträge aus, suche die Telefonummern raus bzw. den Ansprechpartner. Und bei Problemen kenne ich die Tricks und Kniffe das in die Reihe zu bekommen. 

Und nein ich arbeite nicht als Sozialberater oder sowas , lebe aber in einer finanziell geschwächten Region.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> "Und du sagst drei Kinder müssen erbärmlich aufwachsen bei H4 Bezug?"
> Nein, ich habe so ziemlich das Gegenteil davon gesagt ("*nicht *total erbärmlich aufwachsen").....


OK,das habe ich beim ersten Lesen komplett anders verstanden.

"Du glaubst nur 1-2% haben drei Kinder?"
Ich habe das so gemeint wie ich das geschrieben habe: 
"Das tolle Beispiel der vier-/fünfköpfigen Familie, die vollkommen von Hartz IV lebt, wird oft von der FDP herangezogen. Ich würde sagen, dass vielleicht 1-2% der Leistungsempfänger solche Hartz-IV-Großfamilien sind." Kann mich natürlich irren. Aber es ist sicherlich eine kleine Minderheit unter den Hartz-IV-Empfängern. Genaue Zahlen zu dem Anteil, den ich meine, habe ich leider nicht.[/QUOTE]
Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst,aber hier in der ländlichen Gegend ist es eigentlich Normal wenn zwei Kinder da sind,drei sind bei weitem nicht unnormal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

gleich die Kriminalitätsraten in anderen Ländern mit den dortigen Arbeitslosenzahlen, Sozialleistungen und Lebenserhaltungskosten ab. (vollständige Sozialleistungen, was alles in die Rubrik Arbeitslosengeld fällt unterscheidet sich z.T. extrem)


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ich leb momentan leider von dem mist und leb auch ganz unten ohne meine eltern hätte ich scho längst insolvens anmelden müssen, **** man ich bin 21 ich will noch was von meinem leben haben und so ne diskussion find ich einfach nur ******* weil die wo alleine leben und keine arbeit finden haben einfach die arschkarte gezogen in deutschland noch weiter unten geht einfach nich (doch unter der brücke)zeig mir mal 20 familien die mehr als 2 kinder haben , wird scho weng eng gell.

Ich hab ab herbst zum glück ne schulische aubildung deswegen genieß ich momentan die zeit mehr oder weniger (ein euro job bei nem fussballverein, rasen mähen, braun werden^^) aber geldlich kotz ich momentan weil ich keine ahnung habe wie ich was bezahlen soll wenn was unerwartetes kommt


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Auch das haben wir schon durch das du als Single mit H4 der Gearschte bist.
Aber ich kann die hier auf Anhieb 20 Familien zeigen die kein H4 beziehen,zwei oder mehr Kinder haben aber mit dem
 Monatverdienst incl. KG unter dem H4-Satz liegen und trotzdem gut hinkommen.


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

und was willst du damit nun sagen? das die leut alle zuwenig verdienen und mit staatshilfe besser leben?


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich will damit einfach sagen das es so ist wie es ist.
Und ich weiß das zB mein Schwager zur Zeit besser oder zumindest gleich gestellt wäre wenn er H4 beziehen würde und beide einen 400€ Job annehmen würden.(Den meine Schwägerin jetzt schon hat)
Aber er kommt trotz eigener Immobilie ganz gut klar.

Sag mir doch mal womit das zu rechtfertigen ist.


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hm das ein normaler arbeitnehmer für nen hungerlohn arbeitet und das hinnimmt weil es an der nächsten ecke gleich 5 leute gibt die ebenfalls für denn job qualifiziert sind, bzw. denn für weniger geld machen würden


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Sag mir doch mal die Alternative.


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ma das die ganzen arbeitgeber gezwungen werden a gscheits gehalt auszuzahlen wovon die menschen noch leben können ohne nebenjob, nich die milliarden im vorstand abkassieren, es fängt ja scoh in der spitze an das ganze und geht nach unten fort.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hast du auch was praktikables?
Den Wunsch und Realität driften da wohl etwas auseinander.


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

das is praktikabel wenn die leut nich alles mit sich machen lassen würden, fängt scho beim ehrenamt an. machbar und praktikabel ist alles was ich gesagt habe nur ma was ändern das wär die sache aber naja deutschland halt


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich sag es nochmal.
Die kommen klar, zahlen ihr eigenes Haus ab, fahren in den Urlaub usw.
Was erwartet du denn?
Das jeder in Saus und Braus leben kann? Geld ausgeben ohne darüber Nachzudenken?


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

lol willst du das es so weiter geht? ui familie beide arbeiten, öhm singles haben weder kinder noch nen zweiten ehepartner.

nein ich will das arbeit wieder fair entlohnt wird und nich so wies momentan abläuft


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mann,gewöhnt euch doch mal an ordentlich zu schreiben.


> ui familie beide arbeiten, öhm singles haben weder kinder noch nen zweiten ehepartner.


Wie soll ich denn Satz denn deuten?

Ich verdiene mein Geld selber mit meiner Hände Arbeit, beschwere ich mich?
Es wird immer so sein das manche mehr und andere weniger Verdienen.
Oder bist du zB. bereit für einen Haarschnitt das doppelte zu bezahlen damit eine Frisörin das doppelt Gehalt bekommt?

Mit zwei Mann arbeiten gehen?
Das ist doch was jeder will.
Alle wollen sich selbst verwirklichen, mit zwei Leuten Arbeiten gehen und die Kinder am besten von morgens bis abends in die Kita stecken oder zu den Großeltern abschieben, auch wenn es dafür keine existenziellen Gründe gibt.
Und dann am besten zwei Stunden Übereltern spielen.
Wo soll die Arbeit für die anderen denn her kommen?


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hmm ma überlegen, du hast arbeit freu dich du hast ne beschäftigung, klar wirds so sein immer aber das es um milliarden beträge geht die manche verdienen ist jedweder realirär fern.
ja ich würd das doppelte zahlen wenn ich ebenfalls mehr verdienen würde.

tja anderst is ne familie nich mehr zu ernähren


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wo ist denn Opfer für die Gemeinschaft? Das doppelte bezahlen bei doppeltem Verdienst macht ja voll Sinn.
Da hat die Frisörin viel von, die muß ja dann auch das doppelte bezahlen.
Und wenn du das Opfer nicht bringst,wieso sollte das dann der Arbeitgeber machen.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

es fängt doch scho damit an das die steuren zu hoch sind und deswegen solche abgaben da sind und wenig über bleibt, nur ma so als frage auf wessen seite stehst du eigentlich?


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Auf welcher sollte ich deiner Meinung nach stehen?
Auf meiner? Dann würde mir alles am Ar... vorbei gehen,denn mir geht's ja gut.
Auf deiner? Dann hätten wir bald Anarchie.
Wo ist den gut oder Böse?
Wer ist gut oder Böse?


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ole hat doch Recht^^ In Deutschland fehlt ein Mindestlohn! Ausserdem ist die Steuerbelastung für Gering und Mittelverdiener hier in Deutschland europäische Spitze.

http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/20/oecd-steuerbelastung-deutschland-ungerecht

Da muss einiges gemacht werden! Und Schnitzel´s Beispiel mit den Friseuren ist ein gutes, er vergisst dabei nur einiges.
Es ist bei weitem nicht so das sich die Friseurketten keine höheren Gehälter leisten könnten, nein sie zahlen sie nur ebend nicht, weil sie es laut den "Tarifverträgen" der Friseure nicht müssen!
Wenn Stundenlöhne von 5,xx € sich "Tarif" nennen dürfen ist definitiv was faul! Zumal dieses Handwerk noch echtes Handwerk ist und einige Kenntnisse sowie Fingerfertigkeit dafür von Nöten sind. Nicht zu vergessen musst du als Friseurin deine Kunden auch "Unterhalten" und ständig ein auf fröhlich machen.
Meine Schwester (ebenfalls Friseur) ist selber ein gutes Beispiel:
Da wo Sie wohnt, in einer Kleinstadt am Berliner Stadtrand, tummeln sich auf geschätzten 3 quadratkilometern 6 Läden der Friseur-Kette "Chic". Du kannst wirklich von einem Laden zum anderen gucken, etwa wie in Berlin mit den Döner-ständen.
Die Läden gehören alle der gleichen Chefin... Diese bezahlt ihre Mitarbeiterinnen dermaßen schlecht, das Sie ständig als "Aufstocker" zusätzlich ALGII beziehen müssen um über die Runden zu kommen.
Die Chefin selber aber besitzt mehrere private Häuser, Grundstücke etc dort und kommt mit nem CLK-Cabrio angefahren! Da stimmt doch was nicht, da krieg ich das kotzen wenn ich sowas sehe!
Da muss die Regierung einschreiten, es kann doch nicht sein das die im Saus und Braus lebt während der Staat die Überlebenshilfe für ihre Mitarbeiterinnen tragen muss!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie soll der Staat da eingreifen?
Dann können wir direkt den sozialismus einführen.
Und mal vorausgesetzt ein Mindestlohn für Frisörinnen (Ich glaub so heißt das) wird wirklich eingeführt - was wird passieren?

Die Ladenbesitzerin verzichtet auf ihren Gewinn
Die Preise werden erhöht
Mir ist schon klar das es gerade in den Niedriglohnberufen ein Problem ist.
Aber jeder Regulierungseingriff seitens des Staates setzt imho eine Spirale in Gang an deren Ende wieder der Verbraucher steht.
Der hat zwar mehr Geld weil er mehr verdient,kann aber trotzdem nicht mehr leisten weil alles teurer ist.
Hausgemachte Inflation sozusagen.


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du beantwortest dir deine Frage doch selber, mit einem Mindestlohn muss der Staat da reagieren!
Sie wird auf einen Teil ihres Gewinnes verzichten müssen, das hat sie dann davon. Die Preise werden nicht großartig steigen, denn dann gehen die Kunden halt woanders hin!

In 3 von den 6 Läden arbeiten zu 80-90% nur Auszubildene, die ebenfalls Staatlich gefördert sind.
Du bezahlst aber dennoch Preise wie bei einer ausgelernten. Sie macht ihre Gewinne (und diese sind anscheinend ziemlich hoch!) zu Lasten der Mitarbeiterinnen und zu Lasten des Staates!
Es gibt genug private Friseur-Läden in denen der Verdienst höher als dieser "Tarif" ist... Es gibt nur ebend leider auch zuviele die diese Situation ausnutzen und die Gehälter auf dem Minimum halten. Nur weil sie angeblich nach "Tarif" sind.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn Mindestlöhne für alle Frisösen gelten werden logischerweise auch alle Betriebe die Preise anheben.
Wohin sollen den die Kunden dann abwandern.
Das einzige was dadurch gefördert wird ist die Schwarzarbeit.


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das glaube ich kaum. Es gibt wie gesagt auch heute schon private Läden die angemessene Löhne zahlen. Preislich liegen diese nicht über den Abzocker-Ketten...Im Gegenteil, sie sind teilweise noch preiswerter! 
Es gibt einfach auch Ladenbesitzerinnen die noch ein Gewissen haben, bzw. menschlich sind! 
Diese Friseurketten wie "Chic" etc nutzen die Situation einfach gnadenlos aus! 
Diese müssen dann ebend ihre Gewinnmargen etwas zurückschrauben!
Wenn sie Konkurrenzfähig bleiben wollen, müssen Sie das dann wohl!
Ich betone nochmals, es kann doch nicht sein das die "im Saus und Braus leben und der Staat die Überlebenshilfe für ihre Mitarbeiterinnen tragen muss!"
Merkst du da was? Das ist doch eine Frechheit, für die Mitarbeiterinnen, für den Kunden, für die Steuerzahler und für den Staat!

EDIT: Guck dir die Bilanz der Kette an und die dazugehörigen Gewinne! 

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...967ca97e7&fts_search_list.destHistoryId=88085

Bei der Suche einfach "Friseur Chic Strausberg" eingeben...


----------



## ole88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ui terence kapiert um was es geht

tja und solange sich da nichts ändert wied es weiter ausgenutzt


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ihr wollt also die ganze Verantwortung auf den Staat abwälzen?
Und wenn der das nicht so macht wie ihr das gerne hättet ist Anarchie oder was?
Ihr habt komische Vorstellungen.

Es läuft hier mit Sicherheit nicht alles so wie es soll,aber schaut doch mal rüber nach Frankreich.
Wären euch Häuserschlachten und Molotowcocktails lieber?


----------



## ole88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ganz ehrlich?
JA
das deutsche volk is viel zu bequem geworden


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Welchen Kontext meinst du - Anarchie?
Na dann prost.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nö molotows, anarchie is *******, gibt bessere staats und regierungsformen


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Gewalt ist aber auch keine Lösung, nur müsste sich das "Volk" mal auch auf die Straße stellen (friedliche Massendemo) und nicht nur rummeckern und doch nichts tun!


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Frankreich ist ein relativ gutes Beispiel... ich erinnere mich an die geplante Rentenkürzung im öffentlichen Dienst dort, 2003 war das glaub ich... Damals gingen zig Millionen Menschen auf die Straße und im ganzen Land ging absolut NICHTS mehr. Das hat gewirkt, das Thema war innerhalb von Stunden vom Tisch.
Leider ist in Deutschland ein Generalstreik nicht durch´s Streikgesetz gedeckt und somit illegal...
Das wäre allerdings eine sehr gute Möglichkeit die Regierung unter Druck zu setzen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hm und was will die Regierung, gegen sagen wir mal 40 Mio Menschen, machen die auf der Straße stehen? Das ist immer noch der beste Weg, denen da oben klarzumachen für wen sie sich einsetzen sollen und nicht nur gewählt wurden, um ihre Pensionen zu bekommen! Aber wie immer scheitert es an der deutschen Bequemlichkeit und dem persönlichen Egoismus.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du kriegst 40 Mio Leute dazu friedlich zu demonstrieren?
Und du kannst es besser machen?
Na denn mal los.

Aber wir driften vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Und du kannst es besser machen?


Was soll ich besser machen? Ich hab mich nicht zur Wahl gestellt und das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen. 



> Du kriegst 40 Mio Leute dazu friedlich zu demonstrieren?


Nein ich bekomme die nicht auf die Straße (Bin ja nicht der "Führer"! ),  da muß schon jeder selbst auf die Idee kommen und seinen Arsch bewegen.  Nur sinnlos darüber zu labern bringt halt nix, aber das ist typisch  deutsch und bevor du fragst ja ich war auf den ANTI-Hartz IV-Demos,  obwohl ich Arbeit hatte. 
Hhm ... das Gleiche (Massendemo) hat vor 21 Jahren in der DDR auch prima funktioniert, aber da war es auch noch ein "Volk" mit den selben Wünschen und Vorstellungen. 

BTT: Ja sie sind zu niedrig und müssen erhöht werden!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Was soll ich besser machen? Ich hab mich nicht zur Wahl gestellt und das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen.


Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Freund von Frau Merkel,aber bevor ihr das Maul aufreist müsst ihr das erstmal besser machen.
Kritisieren ist immer leicht.
Und wenn die Wähler nicht immer dahin laufen würden wo die dicksten Früchte versprochen werden
wäre die Wohlstandpartei jetzt auch nicht in der Koalition.  
Hat schon jemals eine Partei seine Wahlversprechen Eingelöst?
Mit ein wenig Grips hätte wohl jeder drauf kommen können das Steuersenkungen in dieser Zeit in diesem Umfang nicht durchsetzbar sind.



> Hhm ... das Gleiche (Massendemo) hat vor 21 Jahren in der DDR auch prima funktioniert, aber da war es auch noch ein "Volk" mit den selben Wünschen und Vorstellungen


Du vergleichst also die Zustände in der DDR mit denen heute in Deutschland?


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was du im Endeffekt wählst hat doch überhaupt keine Auswirkung. Diese Koalition z.B. hat doch niemand freiwillig gewählt! Das ist ein weiteres Unding von Deutschlands Politik... 
Was die Parteien nach der Wahl dann zusammenmauscheln um eine Regierungsfähige Mehrheit zu bekommen, darauf haben wir Wähler doch gar keinen Einfluss.
Genauso wie jetzt die Wahl des Bundespräsidenten...Da dürfen wir dann nur zugucken!

Und weil immer über diese Massen an H4 Empfängern gemault wird... es gibt noch eine ganze Menge Leute die ihren Lebensunterhalt woanders her bestreiten, oder in unnötig krasser Armut leben,
weil sie sich schämen würden H4 zu beantragen. Alles nur weil in Deutschland von Medien und co. dem H4 Empfänger dieses völlig assoziale Bild des Schmarotzers aufgedrückt wird.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

unsre jetzigen zustände sind schlimmer als in der ddr


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Schnitzel

*Hust* Du mußt nicht gleich Wörter wie "Maul" oder "aufreißen" benutzen, um deine Meinung zu äußern. *Hust*

Na klar ist kritisieren immer leicht machst du doch auch! 
Es geht dich zwar nichts an, aber ich habe keine Wohlstandspartei, die momentan an der Macht ist gewählt, also keine Vermutungen über meinen Grips annehmen, bitte!
Desweiteren kritisierst du *meine* Meinung ... warum denn ein *IHR* in deinem Post? 




> Du vergleichst also die Zustände in der DDR mit denen heute in Deutschland?


Nein steht das da? Hier gehts in der Aussage nur um die *selben* Wünsche und Vorstellungen die die Leute hatten, die damals auf die Straße gingen und da es zur Zeit eben nicht so ist, da jeder nur an sich denkt oder die Meinung äußert als ob es ihm leid tut, das es auch arme Leute gibt die von Hartz IV leben müssen, aber im Grunde genommen mit seinem Leben zufrieden ist, anstatt sich für *andere* einzusetzen. Also praktisch gegen diese Zustände zu demonstrieren anstatt nur zu labern!

Es fehlt für mich eindeutig ein *gemeinsames* soziales Verhalten in Deutschland und nicht nur ein geheucheltes, so wie die meisten sich äußern zu dem Thema ... *das* ist meine Meinung. 

soviel dazu ...



> Aber wir driften vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


Wenn du immer noch nicht verstehst was ich dazu sagen will ... bitte PN ich stehe dir da gerne zur Verfügung.





ole88 schrieb:


> unsre jetzigen zustände sind schlimmer als in der  ddr



Ich glaube kaum das es schlimmer ist als in der DDR.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Entschuldige bitte das du das abgekriegt hast, ist eigentlich nicht meine Art.
Auch das "Ihr" war eher unbewusst.

Natürlich verstehe ich was du sagst.
Und natürlich läuft einiges verkehrt in Deutschland.
Und Natürlich ist es bis auf einige Extreme auch Egal wen du wählst,hinten kommt zu 95% eh das selbe raus.
Was mir auf den Zwirn geht ist das alle auf die Regierung schimpfen, weil es uns ja soooo schlecht geht.

Wie geht es denn deiner Meinung nach zusammen das wir über 3Mio Arbeitslose haben aber trotzdem von Facharbeitermangel geredet wird?
Ist es die alleinige Schuld des Staates wen viele jugendliche heute zu blöd sind 2 und 2 zusammen zu zählen und deshalb keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen?
Ist es die alleinige Schuld des Staates das die Hauptschule heutzutage mehr und mehr zum Sammelbecken gescheiterter Existenzren wird?
Wohl kaum.
Mit Sicherheit gab es bei der reformierung des Schulsystems einige Fehler.
Aber auch ich habe vor über 20 Jahren die mittlere Reife auf der Hauptschule in einem migrationsstarkem Stadtteil gemacht.

Wer ist also Schuld an der Misere?
Der Staat? Die Gesellschaft? Jeder für sich selbst?
Für mich gilt immer noch das jeder seines Glückes Schmidt ist,zumindest zum größten Teil.

Und um das nochmal aufzugreifen.
Junge Mädchen die Friseuse lernen *wissen* das man in diesem Beruf weder in noch nach der Lehre reich werden kann.


----------



## Terence Skill (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Fachkräftemangel ist doch Blödsinn, in meinen Augen. Zumindest im Moment gibt es diesen nicht, denke ich.
Die Verdummung des Nachwuchses bzw auch des Volkes ist in meinen Augen auch geduldet, wenn nicht gar gewollt...
Und zzu deinem Friseur-Beispiel...
Selbst wenn Sie wissen das sie nicht reich werden dadurch (SONDERN NUR DIE CHEFS!)
deshalb sollen diese jungen Mädchen jetzt in Armut leben, oder was soll das Argument?
Das ist ja wohl völliger Blödsinn^^

Und ist das mit "seines Glückes Schmidt", war das jetzt ironisch oder was? Andernfalls machst du dich mit deinen 2+2 zusammen zählen Argument grade ein wenig lächerlich...
die können dann nicht zählen und du kein Deutsch


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

^^Man du schreibst ja auch einiges was ich nicht verstehen kann!

Zum ersten ja es fehlen Fachkräfte und zwar ein Menge!

Warum die fehlen ist eine andere Sache und zwar das die Firmen bislang mit den Fachkräften die auf den Markt waren leben konnten weil noch genug da waren aber die werden auch älter und neue bilden die nicht oder kaum aus. Das Problem eine Fachkraft auszubilden kosten sehr viel Geld und das über Jahre hin weg wo diese kaum oder kein Geld einspielt und dann kann diese innerhalb von einem Jahr maximal kündigen, das Geld ist weg. Was nun keine Fachkraft, geld ist uch weg und Aufträge die nur mit solch eine Fachkraft zu bewerkstelligen sind muß unter umständen auch gekündigt werden. Also sind die Firmen sehr vorsichtig wen und ob sie jemanden zur Fachkraft machen.



Zum Zweiten die Jugend verblödet. Kann ich nicht gans zudtimmen. Es ist nicht mehr so das die Kinder mit ran müßen wen etwas kaputt ist, es wird meist neu gekauft und das sehr schlechte Bildungssystem tut sein übriges. Heut zu Tage haben doch die Lehrer angst in die Klassen zu gehen und nicht die Schüler das sie ärger bekommen wen sie was angestellt haben. Es gibt Eltern die halten zu ihren Kindern und sagen das war mein Kind nicht obwohl der Fuß noch in Opfer stecke(Ironie!), was soll da noch die Schule machen? Sie dürfen es nicht mal. ein Tadel oder Schulverweis ist doch noch ein ansporn. Es waren mal Zeiten da wußten die Eltern das schon wenn man nach Hause gekommen ist und da hat man eine Standpauke bekommen und das zu recht.


Was du sagst wenn die zu blöd sind um reich zu werden....
Nicht jeder sieht, das genau so wie du jeder hat sein Job, hoffentlich macht der ihnen Spaß und das ist doch gut so. Ich könnte nicht immer zu im Büro hocken, da bin ich halt einer der lieder seine Hände dreckig macht und ich wil dir eins sagen wenn es nicht Leute geben würde die nicht solchen arbeiten glücklich sind und von leben können, würde alles zusammen brechen es kann nicht jeder ein Milliardär sein und sich bedienen lassen.


Wenn man was ändern kann an allem ist es das es ein einheitliches Schulsystem von der Bundesebene aus existiert, Vorbild ->Finnland.

Das die Manager endlich einsehen das sie ohne die Belegschaft nichts sind! Das sie nur Lenker sind, die Arbeit kommt von den ganz unten. Das die gerechte Löhne geben und nicht liebe einen einstellen aus einer Zeitarbeitsfirme weil man die Leute schneller los werden kann. die Kohle die die Leute bekommen ist viel weniger als das was die Vollbeschäftigten bekommen schin hat man ein grund die Löhne zu kürzen oder ein zu frieren. Jedes Jahr min. Inflaktionsausgleich wäre fair. Zudem dürft die Manager nicht einfach ihre Gehälter erhöhen das müßte über eine abstimmung in der Firma laufen. Den alle Firmen die Krachen gegangen sind, da haben sich die Manager noch mal die Taschen voll behauen und die ganz unten habe auch Lohn verzichtet damit die Firma weiter existiert. das kann nicht sein und wenn Manager Firme gegen die Wand fahren dann müßen die auch mit haften. auch wenn die schon ein paar jahre weg sind. Das kann man nach voll ziehen wann sowas beginnt.


Aber zum eigentlichen Tehma, H4 viel zu viel! Warum? Ganz einfach ich weiß was die bekommen fürs nichts tun! wenn einer intensiv Arbeit sucht sage ich ja nicht mal was aber es gibt genug die habe und werden nie arbeiten und ruhen sich drauf aus. ab und an mal eine Bewerbung und das reicht. In meinen Augen nicht! die können doch die Straßengräben sauber hlten und im Winter Schnee schippen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich die meisten von dehnen schüppen kein Schnee und die Mülltonte ist der Straßengraben. Da ich weiß das ich einige jetzt stark auch den Slips getreten fühlen sage ich noch eins es sind nicht alle so aber viele wollen nicht arbeiten und verhalten sich so, leider habe ich auch sowas ich der Familie. Tauschen will ich nicht mit einem der H4 bekommt aber keiner kann sagen ihn gehts schlecht! Mensch zusammen sind das über 1000,-€ im Monat die H4 Leute bekommen, mit allem, die bekommen die Miete, Heizung und Strom(da bin ich nicht ganz sicher!) vom Amt, Warmwasser müßen sie selber zahlen, das sind meist schon an die 600,-€ udn dann noch mal die Kohle zum *LEBEN!!!* je 300,-€ plus Summe X. Also ist doch nicht wenig oder?


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wo fehlen denn die Fachkräfte? Wo? Ausser in der Politik 

du rechnest falsch... an miete wird nur in bestimmter höhe übernommen, alles was darüber geht müssen diese von ihrem leistungssatz selber bezahlen. stromkosten zahlen sie ebenfalls komplett selber. diese höhe ist wohl in jedem bundesland unterschiedlich. ein alleinstehender kommt sicher nicht über 700-800 € selbst mit maximalstem mietsatz...
Das mit den gemeinnützigen Arbeiten finde ich dagegen richtig. Allerdings fände ich es besser wenn es dann in eine Arbeit umgewandelt werden würde. So das einer der für 1 euro oder 400 euro zusätzlich arbeitet nicht offiziell ALGII´er ist sondern sein kompletter Leistungssatz dann in einen Stundenlohn umgewandelt wird. Ich hoffe ihr versteht den Ansatz wie ich es mein.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Der Fachkräftemangel ist doch Blödsinn, in meinen Augen. Zumindest im Moment gibt es diesen nicht, denke ich.
> Die Verdummung des Nachwuchses bzw auch des Volkes ist in meinen Augen auch geduldet, wenn nicht gar gewollt...


Wieso sollte man kommende Generationen mit voller Absicht verdummen lassen?


Terence Skill schrieb:


> Und zzu deinem Friseur-Beispiel...
> Selbst wenn Sie wissen das sie nicht reich werden dadurch (SONDERN NUR DIE CHEFS!)
> deshalb sollen diese jungen Mädchen jetzt in Armut leben, oder was soll das Argument?
> Das ist ja wohl völliger Blödsinn^^


Arm sein mit Arbeit oder arm sein ohne Arbeit,wo ist da der Unterschied?
Da hilft nur konsequent sein und was anderes lernen oder offenen Auges ins verderben zu rennen.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Und ist das mit "seines Glückes Schmidt", war das jetzt ironisch oder was? Andernfalls machst du dich mit deinen 2+2 zusammen zählen Argument grade ein wenig lächerlich...
> die können dann nicht zählen und du kein Deutsch


Das ist sehrwohl so gemeint und keinesfalls ironisch.Wer hat bessere Chancen seine Wunschausbildungsplatz zu bekommen?
Notenschnitt 2 oder 3,5.
Wer hat nach der Ausbildung bessere Chancen übernommen zu werden.
Prüfungsnote 2 oder 4?
So ist das Gemeint.
Sicherlich ist da immer auch ein Quäntchen Glück dabei, die Weiche für sein Leben zu stellen liegt aber bei einem selber.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Zum ersten ja es fehlen Fachkräfte und zwar ein Menge!
> Warum die fehlen ist eine andere Sache und zwar das die Firmen bislang mit den Fachkräften die auf den Markt waren leben konnten weil noch genug da waren aber die werden auch älter und neue bilden die nicht oder kaum aus. Das Problem eine Fachkraft auszubilden kosten sehr viel Geld und das über Jahre hin weg wo diese kaum oder kein Geld einspielt und dann kann diese innerhalb von einem Jahr maximal kündigen, das Geld ist weg. Was nun keine Fachkraft, geld ist uch weg und Aufträge die nur mit solch eine Fachkraft zu bewerkstelligen sind muß unter umständen auch gekündigt werden. Also sind die Firmen sehr vorsichtig wen und ob sie jemanden zur Fachkraft machen.


Das ist doch Blödsinn.
Weist du was wir für Probleme hatten unsere Lehrstellen zu besetzen?
Du glaubst überhaupt nicht was da ankommt.
Und das mit dem 2+2 was ich oben geschrieben habe ist da wirklich wörtlich zu nehmen.
Da fehlt es nach zehn Jahren Schule immer noch an den Basics, von der Einstellung ganz zu schweigen.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Zum Zweiten die Jugend verblödet. Kann ich nicht gans zudtimmen. Es ist nicht mehr so das die Kinder mit ran müßen wen etwas kaputt ist, es wird meist neu gekauft und das sehr schlechte Bildungssystem tut sein übriges.


Wie darf ich den jetzt das verstehen?
Kinder werden blöder weil das Radio nicht repariert wird sondern neu gekauft?
Muß ich nicht verstehen.


0Martin21 schrieb:


> Heut zu Tage haben doch die Lehrer angst in die Klassen zu gehen und nicht die Schüler das sie ärger bekommen wen sie was angestellt haben. Es gibt Eltern die halten zu ihren Kindern und sagen das war mein Kind nicht obwohl der Fuß noch in Opfer stecke(Ironie!), was soll da noch die Schule machen?


Und das ist jetzt ein Argument fürs nicht verblöden?


0Martin21 schrieb:


> Sie dürfen es nicht mal. ein Tadel oder Schulverweis ist doch noch ein ansporn. Es waren mal Zeiten da wußten die Eltern das schon wenn man nach Hause gekommen ist und da hat man eine Standpauke bekommen und das zu recht.


Ist dafür der Staat verantwortlich oder die Eltern daß das  nicht mehr so ist?



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Was du sagst wenn die zu blöd sind um reich zu werden....
> Nicht jeder sieht, das genau so wie du jeder hat sein Job, hoffentlich macht der ihnen Spaß und das ist doch gut so. Ich könnte nicht immer zu im Büro hocken, da bin ich halt einer der lieder seine Hände dreckig macht und ich wil dir eins sagen wenn es nicht Leute geben würde die nicht solchen arbeiten glücklich sind und von leben können, würde alles zusammen brechen es kann nicht jeder ein Milliardär sein und sich bedienen lassen.


Ich mach mir genau wie du die Hände schmutzig um meine Brötchen zu verdienen.
Und sorry - ich auch nur Hauptschule.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Wenn man was ändern kann an allem ist es das es ein einheitliches Schulsystem von der Bundesebene aus existiert, Vorbild ->Finnland.


Daran kanns aber nicht alleine liegen



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Das die Manager endlich einsehen das sie ohne die Belegschaft nichts sind! Das sie nur Lenker sind, die Arbeit kommt von den ganz unten. Das die gerechte Löhne geben und nicht liebe einen einstellen aus einer Zeitarbeitsfirme weil man die Leute schneller los werden kann. die Kohle die die Leute bekommen ist viel weniger als das was die Vollbeschäftigten bekommen schin hat man ein grund die Löhne zu kürzen oder ein zu frieren. Jedes Jahr min. Inflaktionsausgleich wäre fair. Zudem dürft die Manager nicht einfach ihre Gehälter erhöhen das müßte über eine abstimmung in der Firma laufen. Den alle Firmen die Krachen gegangen sind, da haben sich die Manager noch mal die Taschen voll behauen und die ganz unten habe auch Lohn verzichtet damit die Firma weiter existiert. das kann nicht sein und wenn Manager Firme gegen die Wand fahren dann müßen die auch mit haften. auch wenn die schon ein paar jahre weg sind. Das kann man nach voll ziehen wann sowas beginnt.


Da stimme ich dir in großen Teilen zu.
Aber das kann nicht Sache des Staates sein das zu Regeln.
Er kann Rahmenbedingungen und Richtlinien festsetzten.
Das wars dann aber auch.


Und um auch wieder in Richtung Thema zu kommen.
Nachdem was hier die letzten Seiten gesagt wurde ist H4 weder zu hoch noch zu niedrig sondern nur falsch verteilt.
Aber auf gar keinen Fall darf H4 aber so hoch sein das man überhaupt in Versuchung kommt nachzurechen ob es sich lohnt einen Job an zu nehmen oder nicht.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was´n das jetzt fürn Trick? Korrigiere bitte mal deine Zitate im oberen Post! Diese stammen nämlich, bis auf die ersten 3, ALLE vom 0Martin21 und nicht von mir?!

Und "Schmied" schreibt man doch immernoch so, Schmidt ist doch nur ein Familienname... Das hast du grade nicht verstanden. 

Es fehlt in einigen Jobs/Branchen definitiv ein Mindestlohn! Zu sagen diese Mädels wären selber Schuld das sie diesen Beruf lernen und sie müssten eben was anderes lernen ist Quatsch...
Dann hättest du bald keine Friseursalon´s mehr. 
Der Staat hat dafür Sorge zu tragen das man mit Arbeit nicht Arm wird, das ist Fakt. 
Die Chefin dieser Läden macht 200k € jährlich und die Mitarbeiterinnen, die das ganze Geld erst ranholen, sollen sich zusätzlich H4 holen um leben zu können? Ist jawohl ne riesen Schweinerei^^

Du hast ja recht wenn du sagst das die Spanne zwischen H4 und arbeiten so groß sein muss das sich Arbeit in jedem Fall mehr lohnt. 
Und genau deshalb brauchen wir Mindestlöhne bzw. steuerlich gesenkte Abgaben für Gering und Mittelverdiener!

Und noch zur Verdummung der Jugend etc. Ein Staat wie Deutschland braucht in seiner momentanen Verfassung sicherlich keinen "schlauen" Nachwuchs... Leute denen auffällt was hier alles schiefgeht und wieviel Geld z.B. in dubiosen schwarzen Löchern verschwindet. Das der Euro z.B. vollkommen am Ende ist, weiß jeder der sich ein wenig mit den Finanzsystemen weltweit auseinandersetzt.
Mindestens genauso am Ende wie der amerikanische Dollar. Wenn man allerdings den ganzen Tag irgendwelches verdummungs-TV glotzt oder Sinnfreiste Zeitungen ala Bild liest, wird man darauf nicht kommen.
Nicht umsonst steuert eine Bude wie Axel Springer oder Bertelsmann so ziemlich alles was du zu sehen und zu lesen bekommst.

Hier hast du einen tollen Film zum größten Raubüberfall der Geschichte... man kann es auch Wirtschafts- und Bankenkrise 2008 nennen! Er heisst "Der Untergang der Republik" Dort wird erläutert warum der Dollar am Ende ist und wenn der Dollar fällt, fällt der Euro mit! Dieses ganze EU-Rettungspaket usw. ist ein riesen Verbrechen an den Bürgern der Länder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_kGf98vQmY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tsculdigung,ist geändert.

Meinst du nicht das die Löhne von alleine steigen wenn keiner den Beruf ausüben will?


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nein, glaube ich nicht. dann heisst es eher es gäbe einen "fachkräfte-mangel"...es wird immer welche geben die diesen beruf ausüben...allein schon weil es vielen spass macht etc. wenn du solch eine lehre anstrebst wird auch von vornherein keinerlei wort über die miese bezahlung verloren. es ist ja auch nicht überall so. es gibt ja auch einige bundesländer in denen die bezahlung jener friseure angemessen abläuft. und es gibt welche in denen sie noch weit schlimmer als mein beispiel läuft. 
da muss der staat eine richtlinie festlegen, eine untere grenze. so sichert der staat doch selber sein geld besser ab. was hat er davon tarife zu begnadigen bei denen er genau weiß das er im endeffekt bei jedem mitarbeiter draufzahlen muss. das kostet massen an steuergeldern, während die verantwortlichen chef´s der läden hunderttausende euro jährlich an gewinn machen?


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jup und wenn die fachkräfte nich da sind hohlt man sich eben ungelernte sind billig und kosten fast nichts, was meisnt warum es sich ein sportheim leisten kann vier leute zu angaieren, einer fähre einer zeitarbeit und zwei ein euro jobber, ich glaub das sagt alles


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Terence Skill: in der Politik sind zu viele die sagen sie sind Fachkräft und wissen nichts! So und ich der Wirtschaft fehlen auf alle fälle welche, Infomatiker, Ingenierure, sogar sachkundige Leute bekommte man nicht mehr außer man zieht die sich ran!

Was meinst du mit die Miete wird bis zu einem gewissen größe übernommen!? es werden zu 100% die Mieten übernommen! nur wenn man eine Wohnung hat die zu groß ist oder weit über den Durchschnitt liegt bekommt man nicht alles. Also mit der Masche brauchst du bei mir nicht kommen ich habe Beziehungen und weiß daher wie der Hase läuft. 
Das mit dem 1,-€-Job meinte ich auchso.


@Schnitzel: Das mit den Reparieren meine ich anders, wenn mal bei einer Schublade der Boden rausfällt oder mal ein einfaches kaput geht was man selber reparieren kann, dann ist es oft so das man heute neu kauft und nicht selber macht. in einer Mietwohnung in der Stadt geht das schlecht was ich meine. Mal ein Rad von die Schubkarre wechseln oder mal eine Tür neubauen/richten, den Garten geabern und pflegen, mal ein Nagel in die Wand hauen, mal eine Schraube in die Wand drehen, mit allem, bohren Dübel rein und auch das Messen, einfach handwerklich arbeiten, nicht mehr. Das einen ein Radio selber bauen soll meine ich nicht. Ich sehen das doch auch bei uns ich der Firma das die Azubis immer weniger können von wenn die kommen.

Wie es kann nicht Sache vom Staat sein wenn ein Manager eine Firma gegen die Wand fährt und dann abhaut? der Staat muß die Leute, in der Arbeitslosigkeit, Geld zahlen! Und das die Manager vorher noch kräftig ihre Löhne anheben um mehr Kohle zu haben ist doch auch ein unding der nicht sein darf. Was mich Stört ist die tatsache der der normale Arbeiter mit Glück seine 2% mehr Lohn bekommt im Jahr und die Manager sich mal schnell um 30% oder noch mehr die Löhne anheben, haben die ws besser gemacht als das Jahr zuvor? oder haben die die Arbeit auf 20 Jahre gesichert egal was kommt? wenn die um 5% mehr nehmen pro Jahr würde ich ja nicht mal was sagen aber so, nein das kann nicht sein und da muß der Staat eingreifen sonnst geht es immer weiter in der richtung das die Arbeiter am hungertuch nagen und die in raichtum nicht wissen was die tun sollen. Mein Motto: Leben und leben lassen. 

PS: ich habe erweiterten Realschulabschluß mit 2,2, habe  meine wunsch Ausbildung machen dürfen und arbeite in den Beruf der mir Spaß macht. Wer jetzt sagt Glück gehabt, ja das hatte ich auch, aber nicht nur, Ich habe auch nicht zu wenig lernen dürfen um die Prüfungen zu bestehen und das mit guten Noten. Das nicht jeder perfekt sein kann ist mir auch klar, ichh habe halt Probleme mit Sprachen(englisch und russisch) und der Rechtschreibung und? Ich weiß das ich das habe aber ich bin sehr gut in den naturwissenschaftlichen Bereichen, da könnte mir kaum einer das Wasser reichen in der Schule. Das ist halt meine Stärke und jeder Mensch habt ein Stärke oder sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> @Schnitzel: Das mit den Reparieren meine ich anders, wenn mal bei einer Schublade der Boden rausfällt oder mal ein einfaches kaput geht was man selber reparieren kann, dann ist es oft so das man heute neu kauft und nicht selber macht. in einer Mietwohnung in der Stadt geht das schlecht was ich meine. Mal ein Rad von die Schubkarre wechseln oder mal eine Tür neubauen/richten, den Garten geabern und pflegen, mal ein Nagel in die Wand hauen, mal eine Schraube in die Wand drehen, mit allem, bohren Dübel rein und auch das Messen, einfach handwerklich arbeiten, nicht mehr. Das einen ein Radio selber bauen soll meine ich nicht. Ich sehen das doch auch bei uns ich der Firma das die Azubis immer weniger können von wenn die kommen.


Aber gerade das ist Sache der Eltern.
Wenn den Kindern von Anfang an keine Werte vermittelt werden kann das später nur Schief gehen.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Wie es kann nicht Sache vom Staat sein wenn ein Manager eine Firma gegen die Wand fährt und dann abhaut? der Staat muß die Leute, in der Arbeitslosigkeit, Geld zahlen! Und das die Manager vorher noch kräftig ihre Löhne anheben um mehr Kohle zu haben ist doch auch ein unding der nicht sein darf. Was mich Stört ist die tatsache der der normale Arbeiter mit Glück seine 2% mehr Lohn bekommt im Jahr und die Manager sich mal schnell um 30% oder noch mehr die Löhne anheben, haben die ws besser gemacht als das Jahr zuvor? oder haben die die Arbeit auf 20 Jahre gesichert egal was kommt? wenn die um 5% mehr nehmen pro Jahr würde ich ja nicht mal was sagen aber so, nein das kann nicht sein und da muß der Staat eingreifen sonnst geht es immer weiter in der richtung das die Arbeiter am hungertuch nagen und die in raichtum nicht wissen was die tun sollen. Mein Motto: Leben und leben lassen.


Willkommen im Kapitalismus in seinen perversesten Formen.
Aber solange das nicht ins Sittenwidrige oder Kriminelle abdriftet, was soll der Staat da machen?
Ist es das allerdings, dann muss der Staat eingreifen, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber gerade das ist Sache der Eltern.
> Wenn den Kindern von Anfang an keine Werte vermittelt werden kann das später nur Schief gehen.
> 
> 
> ...




Das die Eltern mit Schuld haben, liest man ja raus, aber auch das Bildungssystem hat Schuld und das nicht zu wenig. Warum? Ganz einfach, warum kann jedes Land sein eigendes Ding machen? das ist doch besch***, von wem die Bücher kommen, können dann die Länder entscheiden, ist doch dann wumpe aber in jeden Buch muß das gleiche stehen. Auch die Abschlüße müßen in jeden Bundesland anerkannte werden nicht so wie jetzt, auch die Abschlußprüfungen mußen überall gleich sein. Dann, warum gibt es kein oder nur selten Werkunterricht? oder/und Schulgarten? genau so Hauswirtschaftsunterricht, in dem man Kochen lernt und die richtige Ernährung.  Da könnte der Staat auch gut mit helfen, das würde alle helfen.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> @Terence Skill: in der Politik sind zu viele die sagen sie sind Fachkräft und wissen nichts! So und ich der Wirtschaft fehlen auf alle fälle welche, Infomatiker, Ingenierure, sogar sachkundige Leute bekommte man nicht mehr außer man zieht die sich ran!
> 
> Was meinst du mit die Miete wird bis zu einem gewissen größe übernommen!? es werden zu 100% die Mieten übernommen! nur wenn man eine Wohnung hat die zu groß ist oder weit über den Durchschnitt liegt bekommt man nicht alles. Also mit der Masche brauchst du bei mir nicht kommen ich habe Beziehungen und weiß daher wie der Hase läuft.
> Das mit dem 1,-€-Job meinte ich auchso.


 

Kann ich dir genau erklären! Eine Alleinstehende Person bekommt eine Wohnung mit 45qm bezahlt. Und dann darf die Kaltmiete höchsten 4,30€ pro qm2 betragen! das ist ein Beispiel aus Strausberg, der Satz unterscheidet sich leicht in den Städten! Was darüber liegt, wird vom Regelsatz abgezogen! Dazu bekommst du die Heizkosten in angemessener Höhe und das wars!
Meine Schwester kennt sich da sehr gut aus, obwohl sie arbeiten geht 
Und eine Alleinstehende Person bekommt nur Miete+350€ Regelsatz, das ist Fakt. Ich weiß nicht wie du beim rechnen auf über 1000€ kommen willst...

Und zu den Fachkräften... belege doch mal wo die Leute fehlen? Irgendwas in den Raum werfen kann jeder...Das es kaum Informatiker gibt liegt daran das diese Branche noch Jung ist und sich erst entwickelt...

EDIT: zu deinem letzten Post... wie kommst du darauf das Schulabschlüsse eines Bundeslandes im anderen nicht anerkannt würden?! Auch steht in den Lehrbüchern so ziemlich das selbe?! Vielleicht anders Formuliert, aber das wars dann auch! Wie kommst du auf den Ast, bitte?


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das bei euch 4,30€ pro qm2 sind ist ja dann normal, und das die 45m² groß sein darf ist bei uns auch und? es gibt doch Wohnungen die in das Schema passen. Und wer mehr will der muß hatl selber zahlen, sein Bier. Und was ich mit der Heizung? das zahlt auch das Amt, die 350,- sind nur für Warmwasser(duschen, baden) und für Storm, das heißt ein normaler mensch habe 300,- nur zu leben! nicht weniger! zusammen mit allen aufwendungen kommt man auf 1000,-€. Glaub mir meine Mutter arbeitet im Sozialamt.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

du bekommst dort in strausberg z.b. maximal 2,50 € Betriebskosten pro qm2... jetzt rechne doch mal nach adam riese... 2,50€x45qm=112.50€ dazu kommen 4,30€x45qm=193,50€
macht zusammen 306€...
Strom zahlt jeder selber da gib nix vom amt zu!
Also hast du als alleinstehender 306€+351€=*657€*

Wie kommst du nun auf über 1000€ ???

Und wo wohnst du bitteschön? Überhaupt mal selber eine Wohnung gesucht?
4,30€ pro qm ist ein Witz, das einzige was diese anforderungen erfüllt ist Plattenbau oder was mit Ofenheizung und gemeinschafts-WC im Hausflur 

Ich habe eine 82qm Wohnung in einem 3 Familiehaus und habe eine Kaltmiete von gut 6€ pro qm... und das ist auch eine ganz einfache 3 zi.wohnung mit balkon, nix besonderes.


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

lol ich such etz ne neue wohnung weil mir die einzimmer wohnung aufn kopf fällt da kosten die von 290 kalt bis 500 kalt und so also echt geil die preise^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn du bereits Hartz IV bekommst (und da auch bleibst nach dem Umzug), darfst du nur umziehen wenn deine neue Wohnung weniger kostet.


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und da soll mir mal einer erzählen, das ich ein freier Mensch bin ... paaaaaaaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das hatte gerade ein Kumpel durch, aber der hat sich ein Attest vom Arzt (weil Knochenprobleme) geholt und der Umzug wurde genehmigt. Da die neue Wohnung im Erdgeschoß war und nicht so wie die alte im Arbeiterwohregal 5 Stock.


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

und ich bekomms sicher auch genehmigt weil ich für ne einzimmer wohnung 360warm zahle^^
und die neue würde wenn de sklappt 2zimmer 350 kosten^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da die neue ja weniger kostet ist das dann kein Problem, wie ich schon sagte, aber nachfragen würde ich trotzdem, denn im Amt wird auch viel per Nase entschieden.


----------



## schub97 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich weiss , dass ein H4ler kein überflüssiges geld besitzt. ABER WARUM SOLLTE ER DAS DENN? muss ein H4 bezieher denn geld haben, dass er zum fenster raus werfen kann??? ich denke nicht. und wie schub97 gesagt hat, in deutschland ist das arbeitslosengeld so hoch wie nur in ganz wenigen staaten. Und trotzdem meckern die arbeitslosen. da is doch was verkehrt? ich will niemandem was unterstellen, aber ich glaub ihr habt vorstellungen, nach denen müsste ein Arbeitsloser leben wie der berühmte ,,gott in frankreich". OK, is jetzt n bisschen übertrieben, aber dennoch sind die vorstellungen hier von dem leben eines arbeitslosen hier schon ein bisschen hoch angesetzt.
> 
> Und nochmal: wer arbeiten kann und will, der findet arbeit! Acuh wenn man im rollstuhl sitzt heißt das nicht dass man nicht arbeiten kann. In meiner zukünftigen firma hab ich auch schon einige rollstuhlfahrer gesehen, die ganz normal im büro arbeiten
> 
> Ach ja, wer mich hier als arrogant bezeichnen will, der soll das bitte unterlassen. Ich bin nicht arrogant, ich habe lediglich andere vorstellungen und meinungen als manch andere hier



Lol?Wer arbeiten will der findet Arbeit?Meine mum durchsucht jeden Sonntag die Regionalzeitung,was steht überall:Auto,Auto,Auto!Wie soll man sich ein Auto leisten bei sowas?Kannst du es nicht verstehen oder willst du es nicht?Leute die zu faul sind zum Arbeiten die werfen das Geld zum Fenster raus.Aber du siehst du nur die eine Seite.Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehen.Ich sage auch nicht das jeder in deiner Wirtschaftsklasse ein Schmarotzer ist.Das wäre öberflächig.Nochmal:Wenn die wirtschaft nicht sehr hoch ist,gibt es nicht nur weniger lohn,sondern halt auch weniger Arbeitslosengeld.

Dann mal ne Frage:Warum darfst du dann dein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen?Du musst jeden Tag arbeiten(außer vllt Wochende oder so),aber Hartz4-Eltern müssen ihren Kindern dauernd erklären dass sie sparen müssen und sich nicht alles kaufen können.Das is auch nciht gerade leicht.

Oder drehen wir den Spieß mal umas was vom erarbeiten Geld abgezogen wird gesenkt.Bisher bekommt man von 400 euro 160 euro.Wie wärs wenn man das um 80-100 euro erhöht?Die faulen bekommen nicht mehr und die unter 400 euro arbeiten mehr.Würde dir das besser gefallen?

Es gibt nicht immer nur eine Seite.Das solltest du mal bedenken 

MfG schub97


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ole88 schrieb:


> hmm ma überlegen, du hast arbeit freu dich du hast ne beschäftigung, klar wirds so sein immer aber das es um milliarden beträge geht die manche verdienen ist jedweder realirär fern.



Ich möchte mal wieder daraufhinweisen, dass in diesem Forum Nachweise für riskantere Behauptungen verlangt werden. Und "Milliardenverdienste" liegen definitiv deutlich über den 1-2 stelligen Millionenbeträgen, die allgemein geläufig sind.
Also bitte: Quelle.
Wenn du ernsthaft den Unterhalt von 5-6 Millionen Menschen (ALGII+ABM+Aufstocker+...) über Kürzungen bei Top-Managergehältern kompensieren willst, dann sind das 70-100 Milliarden € pro Jahr, die du nachweisen können solltest. Andernfalls fallen deine Aussagen in die Kategorie "unhaltbare Behauptungen = Spam".




ole88 schrieb:


> gibt bessere staats und regierungsformen



Falls dir da auch praktikable Einfallen, dürftest du in diesem Forenbereich einige passendere Threads für deine Aussagen finden.
(für unpraktikable erst recht. Aber die haben noch weniger mit diesem Thema zu tun)




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Frankreich ist ein relativ gutes Beispiel... ich erinnere mich an die geplante Rentenkürzung im öffentlichen Dienst dort, 2003 war das glaub ich... Damals gingen zig Millionen Menschen auf die Straße und im ganzen Land ging absolut NICHTS mehr. Das hat gewirkt, das Thema war innerhalb von Stunden vom Tisch.



Und? Gehts Frankreich deswegen heute besser?
Frankreich machte letztes Jahr prozentual mehr als doppelt so viele Schulden, wie Deutschland. Mag sein, dass es den jetzigen Französischen Rentnern gut geht, aber den Enkeln wird diese Dekadenz teuer zu stehen kommen.



> Leider ist in Deutschland ein Generalstreik nicht durch´s Streikgesetz gedeckt und somit illegal...



Rechtlich geschützt sind die Demonstrationen in Frankreich auch des öfteren nicht...
Aber das ist dann wieder eine Frage des Prinzips: Machtkampf oder geordnete Interessenvertretung? Ersterer mag besser sein, um extreme Forderungen durchzusetzen, aber unterm Strich sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit des gesamten Systems und alle müssen mehr Abstriche machen.



> Das wäre allerdings eine sehr gute Möglichkeit die Regierung unter Druck zu setzen...



Und was nützt das, wenn die Regierung keinen Ausweg hat?




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was soll ich besser machen? Ich hab mich nicht zur Wahl gestellt und das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen.



Tjo. Und nun?
Bei den Wahlen haben eben primär die eine Chance, die das blaue vom Himmel versprechen. Denn die Wähler können nur fordern und wählen den, der ihnen erzählt, dass er ihre Forderungen toll findet (wohlgemerkt: nicht dass er sie erfüllt). Derjenige, der ganz offen die Wahrheit sagt (dass die Forderungen irgendwo zwischen Utopie und Dekadenz liegen und auch in 20 Jahren noch nicht zu erfüllen sind, sondern dass dringend eine Anpassung an die Realität benötigt wird), der fällt durchs Raster.
Was du forderst, ist aber offensichtlich jemand, der ein Problem löst, bei dem du nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast, wie man es lösen könnte. Genauer: Bei dem niemand eine Ahnung hat, wie man es lösen könnte, weil es unlösbar ist.
Viel spaß beim fordern, aber "ich will" bringt einem nicht zum Ziel.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Was du im Endeffekt wählst hat doch überhaupt keine Auswirkung. Diese Koalition z.B. hat doch niemand freiwillig gewählt! Das ist ein weiteres Unding von Deutschlands Politik...
> Was die Parteien nach der Wahl dann zusammenmauscheln um eine Regierungsfähige Mehrheit zu bekommen, darauf haben wir Wähler doch gar keinen Einfluss.



'türlich. Sie können z.B. schonmal diejenigen nicht wählen, deren Verhalten nach der letzten Wahl sie nicht mochten. Z.T. würde es schon reichen, wenn sie die nicht Wählen, deren Ankündigungen für nach der nächsten Wahl sie nicht mögen sollten.
Aber wenn man sich nicht mal informiert, wen man wählt, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn es am Ende jemand ist, den man nicht mag.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Der Fachkräftemangel ist doch Blödsinn, in meinen Augen. Zumindest im Moment gibt es diesen nicht, denke ich.



Es gibt so Punkte, da kommt man mit Denken und eigenen Augen nicht weiter, sondern sollte sich mal auf bundesweite Zahlen stützen 



> Die Verdummung des Nachwuchses bzw auch des Volkes ist in meinen Augen auch geduldet, wenn nicht gar gewollt...



Beides würde suggerieren, dass sie verhinderbar ist.



> deshalb sollen diese jungen Mädchen jetzt in Armut leben, oder was soll das Argument?



Das Argument lautet "wer in einen Job geht, in dem er nicht gebraucht wird bzw. in dem es kein/kaum Gehalt für ihn gibt, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er kein/kaum eins bekommt". 
Wenn jemand gerne Bilder malen möchte, dann hat man später auch kein Mitleid mit ihm, wenn er nicht ein paar 1000€ im Monant mit seiner Kunst verdient.




0Martin21 schrieb:


> n meinen Augen nicht! die können doch die Straßengräben sauber hlten und im Winter Schnee schippen.



Machen sie (->1€ Jobber. Dagegen sind Friseusen reich)



> Und sind wir mal ehrlich die meisten von dehnen schüppen kein Schnee und die Mülltonte ist der Straßengraben.



Zumindest hier ist letzteres nicht der Fall und all zu viel Schneeschippen lassen würde bedeuten, dass die Räumdienste Pleite gehen. Das wäre de facto Sozialismus/staatliche Betriebe mit Dumpingpreise auf Steuerzahlerskosten treiben die private Konkurrenz in den Ruin.



> Mensch zusammen sind das über 1000,-€ im Monat die H4 Leute bekommen, mit allem, die bekommen die Miete, Heizung und Strom(da bin ich nicht ganz sicher!) vom Amt, Warmwasser müßen sie selber zahlen, das sind meist schon an die 600,-€ udn dann noch mal die Kohle zum *LEBEN!!!* je 300,-€ plus Summe X. Also ist doch nicht wenig oder?



Zum vollkommen absurden Inhalt dieser Rechnung wurde ja schon genug gesagt. Ich möchte allgemeiner noch anmerken, dass vergleichbares auf den letzten paar Seiten regelmäßig wiederholt wurde.
Threads sind zu lesen, bevor man seinen Senf reinpostet. Sollte man durch Versäumniss derartigen Spam produzieren, können entsprechende Konsequenzen folgen. Wir sind hier kein Chat, wo jede Frage 20mal gestellt und beantwortet wird, bei uns kann man zurückblättern.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das die Löhne von alleine steigen wenn keiner den Beruf ausüben will?



Hängt vom Beruf ab. Viele Jobs bleiben eher komplett liegen, andere werden ins Ausland verlagert.
Deswegen bringen Mindestlöhne auch nicht zwangsläufig eine Verbesserung der durchschnittlichen Lebensqualität.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ach du und deine quellen, ma überlegen ah da fällt mir ein manager die millionen verdienen und konsorten, und ja indem die deutlich weniger verdienen würden könnte man einiges kompensieren, z.b. denn angestellten ein höheres gehalt zahlen


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Und nun?
> Bei den Wahlen haben eben primär die eine Chance, die das blaue vom Himmel versprechen. Denn die Wähler können nur fordern und wählen den, der ihnen erzählt, dass er ihre Forderungen toll findet (wohlgemerkt: nicht dass er sie erfüllt). Derjenige, der ganz offen die Wahrheit sagt (dass die Forderungen irgendwo zwischen Utopie und Dekadenz liegen und auch in 20 Jahren noch nicht zu erfüllen sind, sondern dass dringend eine Anpassung an die Realität benötigt wird), der fällt durchs Raster.



Logisch wer will den schon schlechte Nachrichten hören und sie auch noch bejahen durch die Wahl, obwohl der der sie ausspricht die Wahrheit sagt. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du forderst, ist aber offensichtlich jemand, der ein Problem löst, bei dem du nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast, wie man es lösen könnte. Genauer: Bei dem niemand eine Ahnung hat, wie man es lösen könnte, weil es unlösbar ist.
> Viel spaß beim fordern, aber "ich will" bringt einem nicht zum Ziel.



Ich fordere nur eine sozialere Gemeinschaft in Deutschland, wo jeder für den Anderen einsteht und nicht nur auf sein Ego besteht, weil er meint so wie er jetzt lebt ist es gut so und öffentlich die schlechten Zustände anprangert, aber halt nichts im Rahmen seinen Möglichkeiten dagegen unternimmt! Siehe meine Postings vorher in Sachen friedliche Massendemo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ach du und deine quellen, ma überlegen ah da fällt mir ein manager die millionen verdienen und konsorten, und ja indem die deutlich weniger verdienen würden könnte man einiges kompensieren, z.b. denn angestellten ein höheres gehalt zahlen



Bitte noch einmal lesen und nachdenken.
Millionen sind bekannt. Gesucht sind Milliarden.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich fordere nur eine sozialere Gemeinschaft in Deutschland, wo jeder für den Anderen einsteht und nicht nur auf sein Ego besteht, weil er meint so wie er jetzt lebt ist es gut so und öffentlich die schlechten Zustände anprangert, aber halt nichts im Rahmen seinen Möglichkeiten dagegen unternimmt!



Soweit klingts gut...



> Siehe meine Postings vorher in Sachen friedliche Massendemo.



Jetzt erinnert es wieder mehr an deine bisherigen Posts:
Eine Demo dient dazu, Forderungen in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen um Druck auf Entscheidungsträger auszuüben. Eine "sozialere Gemeinschaft" ist aber nichts, was Politiker bewerkstelligen können. Das ist Aufgabe der Bevölkerung. (return to: "Probleme einsehen, akzeptieren, Wissen anwenden"  )


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Demo dient dazu, Forderungen in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen um Druck auf Entscheidungsträger auszuüben.



Und wer ist Entscheidungsträger in Deutschland? ... Richtig die Regierung. 

Nur ich habe das Gefühl (nein eher die Erkenntnis) die Regierung handelt mehr im Rahmen der Leute die dem Staate am meisten einbringen, also der Wirtschaft und der "Reichen". Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein, denn diese Leute sorgen nicht für Nachwuchs der dringend benötigt wird und das weiß auch die Regierung. Hier als Schlagwort "Alterspyramide" was ich zu oft von Frau Merkel gehört habe am Anfang ihrer Regierungsperiode, nur dagegen unternommen wurde kaum etwas, um das zu ändern und Familien ein wenig zu entlasten oder die Deutschen zu bewegen wieder mehr Kinder in die Welt zu setzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine "sozialere Gemeinschaft" ist aber nichts, was Politiker bewerkstelligen können. Das ist Aufgabe der Bevölkerung. (return to: "Probleme einsehen, akzeptieren, Wissen anwenden"  )



Richtig die Politiker können aber die Richtung ebnen in eine sozialere Gesellschaft (Politik der kleinen Leute) und die Bevölkerung muss sich erstmal selbst im Klaren werden was sie will und zwar gemeinsam! Das die Wirtschaft darunter nicht leiden darf und die Bevölkerung auch Opfer bringen muss (Staatsentschuldung) ist selbstredend. Die Probleme sind ja schon allen klar und akzeptiert werden sie auch (leider  ), nur das Wissen wie man es ändern könnte wird in meinen Augen nur auf den kleinen Leuten ausgetragen von der Regierung, anstatt es auf alle gleichermaßen zu verteilen auch wenn man dann Unmut von allen Seiten auf sich zieht.


Ich zitiere mich ungern selbst aber: 



> Es fehlt für mich eindeutig ein *gemeinsames* soziales Verhalten in  Deutschland und nicht nur ein geheucheltes, so wie die meisten sich  äußern zu dem Thema ... *das* ist meine Meinung.


Und das ist auf die bezogen die sich zu dem Thema äußern in der Öffentlichkeit und gerade Politiker sollten sich Gedanken machen wen sie "beschimpfen" und "verunglimpfen"! Wenn ich mir da mal so ein paar Politiker durch den Kopf gehen lasse (ohne Namen zu nennen) die in letzter Zeit Sprüche in den Äther gehauen haben, gegenüber Hartz 4-Empfängern überkommt mir echt das Grausen. Schließlich haben auch die ein Wahlrecht oder haben die Parteien derer auch noch gewählt.  Und solches Verhalten zeugt für mich von sozialer Inkompetenz und Heuchelei! Daran sollte nochmal gearbeitet werden, denn die Politik hat sich eindeutig zu weit vom Volk entfernt und das Volk ist desinteressiert an Politik ... ich kann das Volk verstehen warum es so reagiert.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Gehts Frankreich deswegen heute besser?
> Frankreich machte letztes Jahr prozentual mehr als doppelt so viele Schulden, wie Deutschland. Mag sein, dass es den jetzigen Französischen Rentnern gut geht, aber den Enkeln wird diese Dekadenz teuer zu stehen kommen.


 
Ach sind jetzt die Rentner für die Misswirtschaft in Frankreich schuld, oder wie? Dieses Denken ärgert mich sowas von... Nur weil sie eine größere Gruppe sind und der Staat denkt mit denen ,ohne Gegenwehr, machen zu können was er will, wird dort als erstes gespart?! Was´n das für Blödsinn. Denk mal daran wer Frankreich, genauso wie Deutschland, wieder aufgebaut hat! Diese Leute haben zum größten Teil die beschissenste Zeit überhaupt mitmachen müssen. Anderen zahlt Deutschland noch heute Entschädigungen, aber an die eigen Leute denkt niemand oder was?!
Diese Leute haben für ihr Land mehr als genug geblutet, vergiss das mal nicht! 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rechtlich geschützt sind die Demonstrationen in Frankreich auch des öfteren nicht...
> Aber das ist dann wieder eine Frage des Prinzips: Machtkampf oder geordnete Interessenvertretung? Ersterer mag besser sein, um extreme Forderungen durchzusetzen, aber unterm Strich sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit des gesamten Systems und alle müssen mehr Abstriche machen.


 

Gerneralstreik´s sind in Frankreich z.B. Streikrechtlich gedeckt und somit legal. Manchmal bedarf es genau solch einer Maßnahme!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was nützt das, wenn die Regierung keinen Ausweg hat?


 

Bist du ein solcher Politik-Experte das du alle Möglichkeiten und Wege kennst, oder was? Ich bin mir sicher das es immer mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt ein Problem zu lösen. Einmal die leichte, indem man den Mittelstand und andere größere Bevölkerungsgruppen wieder zur Kasse bittet und einmal die schwierige, indem man eine GLEICHMÄSSIGE einsparung vornimmt, bei der alle ihren Teil beitragen. 
Ausserdem, wer hat den den Karren gegen die Wand gefahren?! Das Volk?
Der Euroeintritt, die Banken und Wirtschaftskrise... das sind alles berechenbare Faktoren gewesen! Zig Experten haben das vorrausgesagt was letztendlich auch eingetreten ist. Nur wurden diese wiedermal als Spinner usw verissen, bis es schlußendlich genauso kam wie prognostiziert! 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 'türlich. Sie können z.B. schonmal diejenigen nicht wählen, deren Verhalten nach der letzten Wahl sie nicht mochten. Z.T. würde es schon reichen, wenn sie die nicht Wählen, deren Ankündigungen für nach der nächsten Wahl sie nicht mögen sollten.
> Aber wenn man sich nicht mal informiert, wen man wählt, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn es am Ende jemand ist, den man nicht mag.


 
Das ist ja ein toller Einfluss... So ein Blödsinn! Wie die Regierung gebildet wird, liegt nicht in der Hand des Bürgers! Dazu kommt das neue Parteien gezielt so gut es geht unterdrückt werden! Mach dir mal nix vor, ob du die großen zwei wählst oder nicht, regieren werden sie immer! Abgesehen davon das die Funktionäre derer sowieso gekauft sind und deren Nebenverdienste immer die Richtung bestimmen werden die sie vertreten!
Das Grundgesetz steht dem entgegen, aber das interessiert unsere Politiker ja eh nicht. Da wird gnadenlos wissentlich Verfassungswidrig gehandelt etc. Für ein solches Verhalten gehören die weggesperrt!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt so Punkte, da kommt man mit Denken und eigenen Augen nicht weiter, sondern sollte sich mal auf bundesweite Zahlen stützen


 
Erzähl mir nichts von Fachkräftemangel... Das Arbeitsamt ist voll von erfahrenen älteren Fachkräften! Und was ist mit denen? Keiner will die einstellen, obwohl es genau die sind die man als echte Fachkraft bezeichnen kann! Aber es fehlen ja soviele Fachkräfte... Ja 2030 vielleicht...Und vielleicht sollten die Firmen wieder anfangen gerechte Gehälter zu zahlen. Wenn diese nicht in der Lage sind für ihren Nachwuchs zu sorgen, dann haben sie halt Pech.
Fachkräftemangel: Zeitbombe demografischer Wandel - Berliner Wirtschaft - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Es gibt Punkte an denen kommt man mit Statistiken nicht weiter und sollte mal anfangen SELBST zu DENKEN und DIE AUGEN AUFMACHEN... Wo sind denn die Bundesweiten zahlen?! Wo sind die Firmen die ihre Stellen wegen Mangel an Leuten nicht besetzen können? Werd doch mal konkret 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beides würde suggerieren, dass sie verhinderbar ist.


 
Wäre Sie auch!
Dazu empfehle ich dir diesen Teil des Filmes "Untergang der Republik"
Er ist nur 10 min lang, eine Zeit die jeder auch mal still sitzen kann, statt zu ignorieren oder verblödendes Fernsehen zu schauen.
YouTube - Der Untergang der Republik (INFOKRIEG.TV) 10/15

Das geht genau auf das angesprochene Thema der Verdummung!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Argument lautet "wer in einen Job geht, in dem er nicht gebraucht wird bzw. in dem es kein/kaum Gehalt für ihn gibt, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er kein/kaum eins bekommt".
> Wenn jemand gerne Bilder malen möchte, dann hat man später auch kein Mitleid mit ihm, wenn er nicht ein paar 1000€ im Monant mit seiner Kunst verdient.


 
Was ist das für ein absurdes Beispiel? Es geht immernoch um ein anspruchsvolles Handwerk! Welches notwendig ist und immer vorhanden sein wird! Der Beruf des Friseur´s wird in jeder Ausbildungsveranstaltung etc toll beworben! Keiner redet dort von Hungerlöhnen usw In sämtlichen überbetrieblichen Ausbildungsstätten wird dieser Beruf gelehrt!
Ich habe doch ein prima Beispiel gebracht für eine Ladenkette die sich auf dem Rücken der Mitarbeiter und des Staates reich verdient!
Dieses Verhalten ist nicht zu rechtfertigen! 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Machen sie (->1€ Jobber. Dagegen sind Friseusen reich)


 
Blödsinn, rechne mal die Regelsätze für Miete und Lebensunterhalt dazu!
Dann nämlich sind diese reich, im Gegensatz zu den Friseuren! EDIT: <--- Das meine ich natürlich ironisch  In der Realität sind sind beide Gruppen arme Schweine, nur das die Friseure dafür 40h die Woche hart arbeiten müssen.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

dazu kann ich nur sagen /sign, bis auf denn allerletzen post da dies nicht stimmt, ich könnte ohne das geld meiner eltern keinen monat mir was zum essen einkaufen


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also mir geht es so, dass ich (Alleinverdiener, verheiratet, drei Kinder) momentan trotz Vollzeitjob nur ca. 100,- bis 200,- mehr pro Monat habe, als wenn wir alle auf H4 setzen würden und ich zu Hause bleiben würde. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung also genau sagen, dass die Sätze nicht zu hoch sind sondern eher zu gering, denn wir schon sehr gut haushalten müssen, trotz unseren "Mehreinnahmen" gegenüber H4, damit es für das nötigste reicht! Das wird jeden Monat eng und oft schaffen wir es nur, weil unsere Eltern uns ein wenig Unterstützen, wenn es um Neuanschaffungen oder Kindergartenbeiträge geht. OK, beim Auto könnte man sparen aber organisier mal den Alltag mit drei Kindern ohne Auto...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur ich habe das Gefühl (nein eher die Erkenntnis) die Regierung handelt mehr im Rahmen der Leute die dem Staate am meisten einbringen, also der Wirtschaft und der "Reichen".



Willkommen im Kapitalismus.



> Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein, denn diese Leute sorgen nicht für Nachwuchs der dringend benötigt wird und das weiß auch die Regierung. Hier als Schlagwort "Alterspyramide" was ich zu oft von Frau Merkel gehört habe am Anfang ihrer Regierungsperiode, nur dagegen unternommen wurde kaum etwas, um das zu ändern und Familien ein wenig zu entlasten oder die Deutschen zu bewegen wieder mehr Kinder in die Welt zu setzen.



Wie vielleicht bekannt sein sollte, teile ich (in Anbetracht einer Bevölkerungsdichte von 230Personen/km² mit einem Ressourcenverbrauch, der die Kapazität Deutschlands um mehr als das doppelte übersteigt) nicht die Ansicht, dass Nachwuchsmangel unser größtes Problem ist.




> Richtig die Politiker können aber die Richtung ebnen in eine sozialere Gesellschaft (Politik der kleinen Leute) und die Bevölkerung muss sich erstmal selbst im Klaren werden was sie will und zwar gemeinsam! Das die Wirtschaft darunter nicht leiden darf und die Bevölkerung auch Opfer bringen muss (Staatsentschuldung) ist selbstredend.



Eben: Die Bevölkerung muss sich erstmal darüber im klaren werden und zwar gemeinsam. Bis dahin kann die Politik bestenfalls Aufklärungsarbeit leisten (was sie aber in Deutschland -nicht ganz zu unrecht- nur eingeschränkt kann, da sie die Bildungsinhalte nicht vorgeben darf). Solange die Leute weiterhin nicht nur nicht verzichten, sondern ausschließlich und rücksichtslos an ihrem privatem Wohl arbeiten, kann der Staat höchstens mit Zwangsmaßnahmen einer ""sozialen"" Gesellschaft den Weg ebnen.



> Die Probleme sind ja schon allen klar und akzeptiert werden sie auch (leider  )



Werden sie? Man wäre froh, wenn die Leute sowas basales wie "Endlichkeit von Ressourcen" begreifen würden. Bereits bei Dingen wie dem Klimawandel weiß jeder alles besser.
Die komplexen Interaktionen, die eine globale Wirtschaft bietet, dürfte den wenigsten klar sein. Es gibt nur eine Liste von Symptomen, die den meisten bekannt sind - aber wenn man nicht gerade selbst betroffen ist, ist die Einstufung als "Problem" auch oft nur ein Lippenbekenntniss.





Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ach sind jetzt die Rentner für die Misswirtschaft in Frankreich schuld, oder wie?



Ich sage nur, dass die Verhältnisse in Frankreich nicht eindeutig die besseren und somit nicht pauschal als positives Beispiel geeignet sind.



> Dieses Denken ärgert mich sowas von... Nur weil sie eine größere Gruppe sind und der Staat denkt mit denen ,ohne Gegenwehr, machen zu können was er will, wird dort als erstes gespart?! Was´n das für Blödsinn. Denk mal daran wer Frankreich, genauso wie Deutschland, wieder aufgebaut hat! Diese Leute haben zum größten Teil die beschissenste Zeit überhaupt mitmachen müssen. Anderen zahlt Deutschland noch heute Entschädigungen, aber an die eigen Leute denkt niemand oder was?!
> Diese Leute haben für ihr Land mehr als genug geblutet, vergiss das mal nicht!



Meine Meinung dazu habe ich an anderer Stelle kundgetan. An der Stelle beschränke ich mich auf die Hinweise, dass die Mehrheit der heutigen Rentner Deutschland nicht "wieder aufgebaut" hat, weil sie dazu zu jung ist, dass sie aber lange Zeit an der Entwicklung mitgewirkt haben, die Deutschland in seine heutige Situation gebracht hat. Eine Situation, die nachweislich alles andere als perfekt ist.



> Gerneralstreik´s sind in Frankreich z.B. Streikrechtlich gedeckt und somit legal. Manchmal bedarf es genau solch einer Maßnahme!



Generalstreiks schon. Französische Proteste verwenden aber regelmäßig auch Firmenbesetzungen, (mehrtägige) Blockaden wichtiger Verkehrswege,... um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Ich will diese Maßnahmen nicht beurteilen, ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die französische Form des Protestierens in Deutschland nicht durch die andere Gesetzeslage verhindert wird/werden würde.



> Bist du ein solcher Politik-Experte das du alle Möglichkeiten und Wege kennst, oder was?



Nein. Ich bin mir nur sicher, dass mir bislang niemand begegnet ist, der eine Möglichkeit/einen Weg kannte. Statt dessen gibt es einen klaren Trend, dass meine Gesprächspartner umso weniger Ansätze auch nur in Erwägung ziehen, je mehr Fakten sie berücksichtigen.
Unter diesen Umständen erlaube ich mir die Frage zu stellen "was wäre wenn es tatsächlich keinen Weg gibt?"
Es steht jedem frei, diesen Argumentationsweg durch eine ausgeklügelte Lösung abzuwürgen. "Milliarden von Managergehältern kürzen" ist aber weder ausgeklügelt noch Möglichkeit noch Weg geschweige denn Lösung.



> Ausserdem, wer hat den den Karren gegen die Wand gefahren?! Das Volk?



In einer Demokratie sowieso. (solange keine Gesetzesverstöße vorliegen, was in den meisten Fällen wohl so ist). Wer hat denn aktuell die Parteien gewählt, die seinerzeit eine Währungsunion beschlossen haben? Die großflächige Privatisierungen und Abbau staatlichen Einflusses befürworten?
Ja, es war das Volk.



> Der Euroeintritt, die Banken und Wirtschaftskrise... das sind alles berechenbare Faktoren gewesen! Zig Experten haben das vorrausgesagt was letztendlich auch eingetreten ist. Nur wurden diese wiedermal als Spinner usw verissen, bis es schlußendlich genauso kam wie prognostiziert!



Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen: Überbevölkerung, Ressourcenknappheit, Klimawandel, Mangel an erneuerbare und Probleme mit nuklearen Energien, jede Menge Globalisierungsnachteile,...
Von wem wurden diejenigen als Spinner bezeichnet, die schon vor 20-30-50-80-150 Jahren vor Prozessen gewarnt haben, die uns heute in den Abgrund stürzen?
Von (fast) allen. "Unschuldig" sind nur diejenigen, die es damals noch nicht gab. (und die heute nicht selten Entscheidungen zu Lasten derer befürworten, die es heute noch nicht gibt)




> Das ist ja ein toller Einfluss... So ein Blödsinn! Wie die Regierung gebildet wird, liegt nicht in der Hand des Bürgers! Dazu kommt das neue Parteien gezielt so gut es geht unterdrückt werden! Mach dir mal nix vor, ob du die großen zwei wählst oder nicht, regieren werden sie immer! Abgesehen davon das die Funktionäre derer sowieso gekauft sind und deren Nebenverdienste immer die Richtung bestimmen werden die sie vertreten!
> Das Grundgesetz steht dem entgegen, aber das interessiert unsere Politiker ja eh nicht. Da wird gnadenlos wissentlich Verfassungswidrig gehandelt etc. Für ein solches Verhalten gehören die weggesperrt!



Wenn du die These vertreten möchtest, dass meine Aussagen Blödsinn sind, weil Deutschland eine korrupte Bananenrepublik mit Scheindemokratie ist, dann mach bitte direkt einen extra Thread auf, in dem du belegst, warum das so ist.




> Erzähl mir nichts von Fachkräftemangel... Das Arbeitsamt ist voll von erfahrenen älteren Fachkräften! Und was ist mit denen? Keiner will die einstellen, obwohl es genau die sind die man als echte Fachkraft bezeichnen kann!



Klar. 55 Jahre alte IT-Fachkraft 

Ist dir vielleicht schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass es fachspezifische Unterschiede zwischen Fachkräften gibt? Natürlich können wir uns mit Bergbauingeneuren totschmeißen und haben Juristen bis zum abwinken. Das nützt einem aber nichts, wenn man System-Mechatroniker und Chemiker braucht.



> Es gibt Punkte an denen kommt man mit Statistiken nicht weiter und sollte mal anfangen SELBST zu DENKEN und DIE AUGEN AUFMACHEN... Wo sind denn die Bundesweiten zahlen?!



Beim statistischen Bundesamt.



> Wo sind die Firmen die ihre Stellen wegen Mangel an Leuten nicht besetzen können? Werd doch mal konkret



In diversen Stellenanzeigen, Jobbörsen,...
Um "konkret" zu werden, 20 Sekunden Google:
Studienstatistiker / Biometriker (m/w) -
sofort, unbefristet (zumindest gibt der Laden bei anderen Stellen eine Befristung an), seit einem halben Jahr ausgeschrieben.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wieviele der 50+ Fachkräfte  
"Gute EDV-Kenntnisse, insbesondere SAS Programmierkenntnisse.
Sehr gute Englischkenntnisse."
mitbringen?
Nicht selten stößt man da schon bei "Flexibilität" (z.B. der Arbeitszeiten) auf Hindernisse.



> Wäre Sie auch!
> Dazu empfehle ich dir diesen Teil des Filmes "Untergang der Republik"
> Er ist nur 10 min lang, eine Zeit die jeder auch mal still sitzen kann, statt zu ignorieren oder verblödendes Fernsehen zu schauen.



In jedem Fall war es der letzte Youtube-Link von dir, den ich auch nur einen zweiten Blick gewürdigt habe...
Mal eine ganz ehrliche Frage: Beziehst du eigentlich den größeren Teil deines Wissens aus Clips, die jeder begabte Amateurfilmer mit ein bißchen Phantasie fürs "Drehbuch" an einem Tag zustande bringen könnte?




> Was ist das für ein absurdes Beispiel? Es geht immernoch um ein anspruchsvolles Handwerk!



Glaubst du, Bildhauerei wäre anspruchslos 



> Welches notwendig ist und immer vorhanden sein wird!



Leider ist es nicht in dem Umfange notwendig, in dem es angeboten wird. Ich hab zwei Friseursalons gegenüber (Abstand: <5m) und beide beherbergen den größten Teil des Tages genau eine Person: Eine wartende Friseuse.
"Warten" ist aber keine anspruchsvolle handwerkliche Tätigkeit und wenn die Arbeitsmenge (=die Menge an anspruchsvoller handwerklicher Tätigkeit, für die sich ein Kunde findet, der sie bezahlen möchte) nur für 3 Stunden eines 8 Stunden Tages reicht, dann beträgt der Stundenlohn eben nur 3/8tel dessen, was für die Arbeit angemessen wäre. Alternativ könnte man auch direkt nach gearbeiteter Zeit aberechnen, dann wären vermutlich auch Stundenlöhne von 8-15€ für Friseure kein Problem. Nur müssten sie für jede Stunde, die sie bezahlt bekommen, 3 Stunden für 0€/Stunde auf Kunden lauern.



> Der Beruf des Friseur´s wird in jeder Ausbildungsveranstaltung etc toll beworben!



Celerons werden auch in jedem Media Markt Prospekt toll beworben.




> Blödsinn, rechne mal die Regelsätze für Miete und Lebensunterhalt dazu!
> Dann nämlich sind diese reich, im Gegensatz zu den Friseuren! EDIT: <--- Das meine ich natürlich ironisch  In der Realität sind sind beide Gruppen arme Schweine, nur das die Friseure dafür 40h die Woche hart arbeiten müssen.



_back on topic_

Rechne ich. Sagen wir mal 140h/Monat a 1€, dazu ~550-600€ Unterstützung (Miete anteilsmäßig), macht rundabout 700-750€/Monat. Dafür Mo-Fr von 7 Uhr Morgens bis 14 Uhr (insgesamt eine Stunde Pause) bei jedem noch so schlechtem Wetter Müll gesammelt und Wege gefegt.
Die Friseuse hat im gleichen Zeitraum ~185h a 5€ gearbeitet, macht 925€ (müsste in dem Bereich liegen, in dem sie selbst quasi keine Zuschüsse mehr bekommt). Dafür musste sie zwar 33% mehr Zeit auf Arbeit verbringen, hatte aber einen vergleichsweise bequemen Arbeitsplatz und konnte einen erheblichen Teil der Zeit mit Zeitungslesen verbringen.
Wie du schon festegestellt hast: Beide sind arme Schweine. Aber ich bleib bei meiner Aussage, dass die Friseuse die gleichere Sau ist 
(die Friseuse in diesem Beispiel. In der Praxis werden Friseusen primär auf 400€ Basis angestellt und müssen HartzIV zuschießen lassen)


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen im Kapitalismus.



Danke ... vor allem für die 100 DM Begrüßungsgeld!  (ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Sarkasmus) 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie vielleicht bekannt sein sollte, teile ich (in Anbetracht einer Bevölkerungsdichte von 230Personen/km² mit einem Ressourcenverbrauch, der die Kapazität Deutschlands um mehr als das doppelte übersteigt) nicht die Ansicht, dass Nachwuchsmangel unser größtes Problem ist.



Nein, mit Sicherheit ist das nicht unser größtes Problem, aber trotzdem wurde viel zu viel (in meinen Augen) am Anfang gerade darüber debattiert und die Schuld auf eben dieses Problem geschoben in Sachen Rente. Das die Gründe für den verschwenderischen Umgang mit dem Geld aus der Rentenkasse nicht an der Alterspyramide liegen, sondern eben bei einer völlig desolaten Haushaltsverteilung lagen, die über die Jahrzehnte ohne Nachzudenken was nachfolgende Generationen eventuell benötigen fortgeführt wurde, rächt sich jetzt eben. Soviel zum Thema vorrausschauendes Wirtschaften und an andere Denken auf politischer Ebene! Hauptsache den Menschen die mich in 4 Jahren wieder wählen geht es, in der Legislaturperiode wo ich das sagen habe, gut und das ist typisches Denken geworden in der Politik!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben: Die Bevölkerung muss sich erstmal darüber im klaren werden und zwar gemeinsam. Bis dahin kann die Politik bestenfalls Aufklärungsarbeit leisten



Das sie daran Versucht zu arbeiten ist ja auch okay, aber warum bestraft sie nicht alle gleichermaßen, denn es sind wenn denn alle schuld an der Misere und nicht nur die die eh schon kaum was haben.





Das nächste ist jetzt schon OT, aber ich bin auf das Thema nicht gekommen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werden sie?...Bereits bei Dingen wie dem Klimawandel weiß jeder alles besser...



Ja sie werden akzeptiert denn der Klimawandel ist bekannt und wird akzeptiert! Versuche dagegen zu wirken werden gemacht, aber halt nicht konsequent genug. Solange nicht alle Nationen der Welt gleiche Richtlinien entwickeln, um den Klimawandel zu verlangsamen (weil aufhalten lässt sich der Prozess eh nicht mehr und kommt ja auch in der Natur ohne menschliche Einwirkung vor) und geeignete Kontrollen zur Einhaltung dieser entwickelt, sind alle Versuche nur ein bisschen mehr, als der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Noch mal was zu meiner Behauptung das H4ler 1000 Euro im Monat bekommen! das die die Miete bekommen ist klar, dazu noch mal 350 Euro zu leben, Heizung, und Wasser ist nicht mit in der Miete und bekommen die extra noch mal, ein bis zwei mal im Jahr bekommen die Geld für neue Klamotten, dann brauchen die keine Krankenversicherung zahlen und keine 10 Euro, wenn die KInder haben bekommen die einen Halbtagskindergartenplatz kostenlos, sogar Kindergeld bekommen die, dann einmal in Jahr 100Euro +SummeX um das Kind für die Schule alles zu kaufen Hefte und so, Wenn was kaputt geht kann man beim Amt ein kostenloses Darlen bekommen. Und das sind nur dinge von denen ich weiß! es gibt Fette wälzer in denen steht wie man an noch mehr kommt. Ach ja Klagen können die auch auf Staatskosten gegen den Staat was ein Voklssport geworden ist, wenn man die Menge an H4-Klagen, die bei Gericht eingereicht werden sieht.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@0Martin21: Du schreibst das so, als würde es H4lern blendend gehen. Die brauchen sich keine Sorgen machen, wird eh alles bezahlt. Die kriegen alles in den Arsch geschoben!
Ich behaupte mal, die Realität sieht etwas anders aus. Z.B. die 100,-, die es für die Schulsachen gibt reichen unter Garantie nicht aus um alle Kosten zu decken! Bei weitem nicht!
350,- für prinzipiell alle Anschaffungen in einem Monat ist nicht viel! Ich verstehe nicht, wie Leute behaupten können, dass das fett reicht. Das stimmt einfach nicht!! Es ist und bleibt knapp! Je größer die Stadt desto eher ist das Geld weg. Miete gibt es auch nicht unbegrenzt viel und mitunter muss man sogar umziehen, damit man die Wohnung finaziert bekommt.
Ein bis zwei mal Geld für Klamotten? Ja geil, das reicht garantiert nicht, vor allem wenn man kleine Kinder hat. Die Wachsen ständig aus ihren Klamotten raus und im 2nd Hand-Laden findet man auch nicht immer alles was man braucht. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten für babynahrung und Windeln...
"Sogar Kindergeld bekommen die" <-- Wieso "sogar"? Das kriegt jeder hier in Deutschland, auch wenn er 200.000,- pro Monat verdient! Meinst du die brauchen das? Da würde ich lieber bei denen sparen als es H4lern weg zu nehmen!
Übrigens: Ein kostenloses Darlehen gibt es nicht! Zins- und Gebührenfrei evtl. Zurückzahlen muss man es trotzdem! und bezahl mal ne Waschmaschine von dem ab, was von den 350,- übrig bleibt 
Dass es so viele Klagen gegen die H4 Bescheide gibt, hat übrigens einen Grund: Sie sind oft einfach falsch und unmenschlich.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass fast jeder hier, der groß rumtönt und weniger Geld für H4ler und zwangsarbeit für die fordert, noch nicht mal ansatzweise in der Situation gelebt haben!

Abgesehen davon, ob die Unterstützung zu hoch oder zu niedrig ausfällt, ist die Art des Umgangs mit den Leuten echt unter aller Sau! Man wird da als Bittsteller behandelt, der unendlich dankbar dafür sein soll, dass die vom Amt auch nur einen Finger für die krum machen. Und genau das nutzen viele (natürlich nicht alle) Betreuer ordentlich aus um mal auf richtig dicke Hose zu machen. Auf den Ämtern sind mir bisher nur zwei (2!!) Mitarbeiter begegnet, die nett, höflich und zuvorkommend waren und bei denen ich mich nicht wie der letzte Arsch gefühlt habe. Und ich habe nur Wohngeld beantragt!! Da geht es um ein paar läpische Euros pro Monat und die tun so, als würde ich ihnen persönlich was vom Lohn wegnehmen!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Millionen sind bekannt. Gesucht sind Milliarden.


 
Was hälst du denn von *1.000 Milliarden in 10 Jahren*? 
Da könnte man beruhigt die restlichen 133 Milliarden Kapitalzuwachs "verschmerzen" ... 



			
				NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schulden der öffentlichen Hand haben in den letzten 10 Jahren von 1.199 Milliarden Euro (1999) auf 1.657 Milliarden Euro (2009), also um 458 Milliarden zugenommen. Das Geldvermögen stieg im gleichen Zeitraum von 3.539 Milliarden Euro auf 4.672 Milliarden Euro, also um 1.133 Milliarden Euro.


NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website Privater Reichtum ? öffentliche Armut

durch bspw. diese Maßnahmen aus dem selben Beitrag:





			
				NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gäbe es zahlreiche Hebel:
> 
> Erhöhung des Spitzensteuersatzes der Einkommensteuer
> Wiedereinführung der Vermögenssteuer, die in der Zeit der Regierung Kohl abgeschafft worden ist.
> ...


 
Ich habe den Vorbeitrag der NDS (NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website ?Aufgeblähtes Wachstum?) in dem Zusammenhang schon für beachtenswert gehalten. Aber zur Brisanz des oben zusammengefassten, war das nur Spielerei.

Jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Umverteilungsverteufler und erklären, dass doch alles supi läuft und man gar keine so bösen Maßnahmen braucht, weil "Leistung" (wahrscheinlich die Leistung des Geldes sich selbst zu vermehren) sich lohnen muss. Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass *Arbeit* sich wieder lohnen muss.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu habe ich an anderer Stelle kundgetan. An der Stelle beschränke ich mich auf die Hinweise, dass die Mehrheit der heutigen Rentner Deutschland nicht "wieder aufgebaut" hat, weil sie dazu zu jung ist, dass sie aber lange Zeit an der Entwicklung mitgewirkt haben, die Deutschland in seine heutige Situation gebracht hat. Eine Situation, die nachweislich alles andere als perfekt ist.


 

Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Sicherlich haben diese das Land, die Wirtschaft usw aufgebaut! Denkst du wenn du 1945 geboren wurdest war alles wieder prima und perfekt?! Und sieh das jetzt nicht in Form von Stein auf Stein für ein neues Haus zu setzen... Der Wirtschaft in Deutschland ging es mal deutlich besser, dafür waren diese Leute mitverantwortlich. Sie haben lange an der Entwicklung mitgewirkt das Deutschland in seine heutige Lage brachte??? Langsam zweifle ich wirklich daran ob du weißt wovon du redest! Führe das doch bitte mal aus! Und die Mehrheit der Rentner haben den Krieg (und seine Auswirkungen) mit Sicherheit hart genug zu spüren bekommen! Denkst du die 50er, 60er oder 70er Jahre waren ein Zuckerschlecken oder was?!
Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung das man finanzielle Kürzungen nur denen aufdrücken kann, die körperlich etc in der Lage sind die Einbußen durch andere zusätzliche Arbeiten relativieren können! Aber nicht bei denjenigen die darauf angewiesen sind weil es das einzige ist was sie haben! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Generalstreiks schon. Französische Proteste verwenden aber regelmäßig auch Firmenbesetzungen, (mehrtägige) Blockaden wichtiger Verkehrswege,... um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Ich will diese Maßnahmen nicht beurteilen, ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die französische Form des Protestierens in Deutschland nicht durch die andere Gesetzeslage verhindert wird/werden würde.


 

Bei dem von mir angesprochen Beispiel gab es meines Wissens einen Generalstreik, keinen wilden Streik! Und wie in Deutschland mit Demonstranten umgegangen wird, kann ja jeder in den Nachrichten sehen! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin mir nur sicher, dass mir bislang niemand begegnet ist, der eine Möglichkeit/einen Weg kannte. Statt dessen gibt es einen klaren Trend, dass meine Gesprächspartner umso weniger Ansätze auch nur in Erwägung ziehen, je mehr Fakten sie berücksichtigen.
> Unter diesen Umständen erlaube ich mir die Frage zu stellen "was wäre wenn es tatsächlich keinen Weg gibt?"
> Es steht jedem frei, diesen Argumentationsweg durch eine ausgeklügelte Lösung abzuwürgen. "Milliarden von Managergehältern kürzen" ist aber weder ausgeklügelt noch Möglichkeit noch Weg geschweige denn Lösung.


 
Eine gerechte Umverteilung, ein gleichmäßiges sparen. Solange die Regierung ihre tausenden Schlupflöcher etc nicht schliesst, wird sich eh nichts ändern. Prinzip Wasser im Nudelsieb... 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie sowieso. (solange keine Gesetzesverstöße vorliegen, was in den meisten Fällen wohl so ist). Wer hat denn aktuell die Parteien gewählt, die seinerzeit eine Währungsunion beschlossen haben? Die großflächige Privatisierungen und Abbau staatlichen Einflusses befürworten?
> Ja, es war das Volk.


 
Schein-Demokratie, wie du es später auch nennst! Jaja das Volk ist Schuld das sie zu jeder Wahl belogen und betrogen werden... Und das sie auf diese Wahlversprechen reinfallen etc... Irgendwo magst du vielleicht Recht haben damit, das zumindest große Teile des Volkes nicht aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben. Aber was ändert das alles wenn zur Wahl doch jedes mal wieder die gleichen stehen?!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die These vertreten möchtest, dass meine Aussagen Blödsinn sind, weil Deutschland eine korrupte Bananenrepublik mit Scheindemokratie ist, dann mach bitte direkt einen extra Thread auf, in dem du belegst, warum das so ist.


 
Ich erinnere mich wage an eine Aussage von dir im Bezug auf Politiker=Lobbyisten...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar. 55 Jahre alte IT-Fachkraft
> 
> Ist dir vielleicht schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass es fachspezifische Unterschiede zwischen Fachkräften gibt? Natürlich können wir uns mit Bergbauingeneuren totschmeißen und haben Juristen bis zum abwinken. Das nützt einem aber nichts, wenn man System-Mechatroniker und Chemiker braucht.


 
Darüber habe ich auch schon was gesagt... Diese IT Branchen, Biomechanik (Mechatroniker gibs erst seit 2003, ausserdem nur eine schlechte Mischung aus Mechanik und Elektronik) sind viel zu jung als das sich dort Arbeitskräfte in Massen tummeln. Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem prognostiziertem Fachkräftemangel zu tun. Da sind die Firmen selber Schuld wenn diese es nicht schaffen sich den eigenen Nachwuchs ranzuziehen, weil sie wie immer nur Geld sparen wollen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim statistischen Bundesamt.


 
mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich die Frage, wieviele der 50+ Fachkräfte
> "Gute EDV-Kenntnisse, insbesondere SAS Programmierkenntnisse.
> Sehr gute Englischkenntnisse."
> mitbringen?
> Nicht selten stößt man da schon bei "Flexibilität" (z.B. der Arbeitszeiten) auf Hindernisse.


 
Wie gesagt ist die Branche zu jung dafür. Man muss auch entsprechend entlohnen etc. Flexibel sind die Leute in der Regel mehr als genug. Zig fahren für ihre Arbeit quer durch Deutschland, was ich früher auch 3 Jahre lang tat. Ich bezweifle das du so flexibel bist oder warst, oder? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In jedem Fall war es der letzte Youtube-Link von dir, den ich auch nur einen zweiten Blick gewürdigt habe...
> Mal eine ganz ehrliche Frage: Beziehst du eigentlich den größeren Teil deines Wissens aus Clips, die jeder begabte Amateurfilmer mit ein bißchen Phantasie fürs "Drehbuch" an einem Tag zustande bringen könnte?


 
Was ist das jetzt für ein Blödsinn? Hättest dir das mal angeschaut, du hättest genug renommierte Leute zu dem Thema sprechen hören können. Aber in deiner Welt bist du ja der allwissende und andere Experten gibt es für dich sowieso nicht.  Wer oder was bist du um dich über alles und jede Meinung etlicher Experten zu heben und dann solche sinnfreien Kommentare abzugeben? Das zieht sich hier durch das ganze Forum, in jedem Thread...
Dieses dort besprochene Prinziep gibt es seit hunderten Jahren. Erinnerst du dich an die Asterix-Filme früher?
Zur Belohnung durftest du "in den Zirkus"... Genau da würde ich dich auch hinschicken...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht in dem Umfange notwendig, in dem es angeboten wird. Ich hab zwei Friseursalons gegenüber (Abstand: <5m) und beide beherbergen den größten Teil des Tages genau eine Person: Eine wartende Friseuse.
> "Warten" ist aber keine anspruchsvolle handwerkliche Tätigkeit und wenn die Arbeitsmenge (=die Menge an anspruchsvoller handwerklicher Tätigkeit, für die sich ein Kunde findet, der sie bezahlen möchte) nur für 3 Stunden eines 8 Stunden Tages reicht, dann beträgt der Stundenlohn eben nur 3/8tel dessen, was für die Arbeit angemessen wäre. Alternativ könnte man auch direkt nach gearbeiteter Zeit aberechnen, dann wären vermutlich auch Stundenlöhne von 8-15€ für Friseure kein Problem. Nur müssten sie für jede Stunde, die sie bezahlt bekommen, 3 Stunden für 0€/Stunde auf Kunden lauern.


 
Wieder eine typische Milchmädchenrechnung...

Wenn in deinem Friseur nur tote Hose ist, dann ist das natürlich überall so, oder was?! Im Laden meiner Schwester ist es täglich rammelvoll! 4 Tage sind nur Termine dran, an einem kannst du ohne hin! Vergiss nicht das diese Läden heute weit mehr anbieten als Haareschneiden! Da wird Kosmetik gemacht, integriertes Nagelstudio, Pediküre etc! 
Weiter zu deiner falschen Rechnung...
Erstens arbeiten Friseure in der Regel 160h monatlich! Und der genannte Stundenlohn ist der BRUTTOLOHN also vergiss mal die Abzüge nicht, die in deiner Rechnung wiedermal fehlen! Den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto muss man wohl jetzt nicht extra erklären!
Ein 1€ Jobber arbeitet nur 5 Stunden täglich was in der Regel auf 100h monatlich hinausläuft! Maximal jedoch 30h pro Woche, was aber unüblich ist!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Danke ... vor allem für die 100 DM Begrüßungsgeld!  (ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Sarkasmus)



Klar 



> Das sie daran Versucht zu arbeiten ist ja auch okay, aber warum bestraft sie nicht alle gleichermaßen, denn es sind wenn denn alle schuld an der Misere und nicht nur die die eh schon kaum was haben.



Drei Faktoren:
1. Jede Regierung bestraft belastet bevorzugt diejenigen, die sie äh nicht wählen. Unschön, aber auch hier gilt: Der Wähler ist nicht ganz unschuldig.
2. Die, die deutlich mehr als kaum was haben, sind vergleichsweise schwer in die Finger zu bekommen, da helfen auch keine Gesetze. Geld ermöglicht alles, auch den Schutz von Geld und wer nicht aufpasst, der bekommt nach der "Bestrafung" weniger als vorher raus. Ist unfair - aber in einer globalisierten Welt (und siehe 1.: Der Wähler wollte eine Regierung, die Globalisierung voll toll findet) kaum zu ändern. (-> "versucht daran zu arbeiten" statt "erschafft den Idealzustand)
3. Die, die deutlich mehr als kaum was haben, haben das oft in Formen, bei denen man nicht wirklich leicht was wegnehmen kann. 1% vom Lohn ist immer möglich, 1% vom Haus ist Bauschutt. Wenn man nicht gerade mit Enteignungen anfängt, muss man sich einiges einfallen lassen, um aus der geringen Anzahl von Leuten ordentlich was rauszuquetschen. Bei der breiten Masse fällt es wesentlich einfacher, eine gut kontrollierbare Maßnahme zu entwickeln. (und welcher Wähler belohnt einen Politiker heutzutage noch dafür, nicht den einfachen Weg gewählt zu haben?)




> Das nächste ist jetzt schon OT, aber ich bin auf das Thema nicht gekommen.
> 
> Ja sie werden akzeptiert denn der Klimawandel ist bekannt und wird akzeptiert!



Es gibt in diesem Forum ganze Thread voll Gegenbeweisen   




0Martin21 schrieb:


> Noch mal was zu meiner Behauptung das H4ler 1000 Euro im Monat bekommen! das die die Miete bekommen ist klar, dazu noch mal 350 Euro zu leben, Heizung, und Wasser ist nicht mit in der Miete und bekommen die extra noch mal,



Neben- und Heizkosten müssen ebenfalls in engen Rahmen bleiben und wurden von den hier gezeigten Gegenrechnungen i.d.R. Berücksichtigt.



> ein bis zwei mal im Jahr bekommen die Geld für neue Klamotten,



Und wieviel ist das?



> wenn die KInder haben bekommen die einen Halbtagskindergartenplatz kostenlos,



Bist du dir sicher, dass das bundesweit gilt?
Ich find grad gar nichts dazu, glaube mich aber an gegenteilige Fälle zu erinnern.



> sogar Kindergeld bekommen die,



Das ihnen aber als Einkommen vom ALGII abgezogen wird :rollen.



> dann einmal in Jahr 100Euro +SummeX um das Kind für die Schule alles zu kaufen Hefte und so,



Was ziemlich wenig ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass mitlerweile viele Schulen erwarten, dass die Schulbücher gekauft werden, dass für Recherchen z.T. Internetzugang benötigt wird,...



> Wenn was kaputt geht kann man beim Amt ein kostenloses Darlen bekommen.



Unter Umständen. Auf Antrag. Und wenn mans hat: Was nützt einem ein kostenloses Darlehen, wenn man keine Einkommenssteigerung hat, von der man es zurückzahlen sollte?



> Und das sind nur dinge von denen ich weiß! es gibt Fette wälzer in denen steht wie man an noch mehr kommt.



Was kosten die Wäzer? 



> Ach ja Klagen können die auch auf Staatskosten gegen den Staat was ein Voklssport geworden ist, wenn man die Menge an H4-Klagen, die bei Gericht eingereicht werden sieht.



Das kann jeder (egal ob ALGII oder nicht), wenn er zuwenig Geld hat und seinem Anliegen in einer vorgerichtlichen Prüfung Aussicht auf Erfolg bescheinigt wird.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was hälst du denn von *1.000 Milliarden in 10 Jahren*?



Besser. (70-)100 Milliarden pro Jahr ist ~das, was ich ein paar Posts vorher überschlagen habe. (wohlgemerkt: es ist nicht mehr. D.h. es müsste vollständig abgeschöpft werden)

Der Haken bei dieser Zahl ist aber:
Sie geht quasi ausschließlich auf klassische Spareinlagen und Versicherungen zurück. Also genau die Dinge, die für "den kleinen Mann" oder zumindest den Mittelstand typisch sind oder/und eine gewisse Krisensicherheit&Trägheit mitbringen. Die vorurteilsmäßigen Topverdiener Domänen im Bereich Aktien und Investment tragen unterm Strich gar nichts bei.
Zudem ist der Wert nicht Inflationsbereinigt. Wiki hat gerade nur Zahlen bis 2007, aber in diesem Zeitraum wurden bereits 50% des zahlenmäßigen Zuwachses wieder aufgefressen. Die Betragssteigerung von 1000 Milliarden € entspricht also nur eine Wertsteigerung von 500 Milliarden (2010er-)€, gesucht war aber eine Finanzquelle, die den Wert der heutigen Hilfsleistungen liefern kann.



> durch bspw. diese Maßnahmen aus dem selben Beitrag:



Abgesehen von den Verkaufs-, Erbschafts- und Börsensteuern (und letztere auch nur zum Teil) kämpfen die alle mit dem oben erwähnten Problem Globalisierung.



> Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass *Arbeit* sich wieder lohnen muss.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass Arbeit wieder hoch geschätzt werden muss. "Lohnen" für sich nützt nichts, im Kapitalismus zählt immer nur "lohnt es sich mehr als ... ?". Wenn der Arbeiter verlangt, dass sich "Arbeit lohnt", dann stellt sich für den Unternehmer im Gegenzug die Frage, ob sich "Produktion in Deutschland lohnt" und man steckt im Dilemma. Imho sollte die Frage z.B.  "Arbeitskosten und -kräfte oder Energiekosten und -verbrauch einsparen?" lauten... (Aber derzeit stellt sich die Frage nicht, denn die Politik macht klare Vorgaben, was von beiden man in großem Maße verschwenden kann, und was richtig, richtig teuer sein soll)




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Aber was ändert das alles wenn zur Wahl doch jedes mal wieder die gleichen stehen?!



Das eine bedingt das andere. Zwischen CDU und SPD wird so schnell keine neue Wahlmöglichkeit auftauchen. Da ist schlichtweg keine Lücke. Neue Parteien bilden sich am Rand des Spektrums und sie werden erst dann wachsen, wenn das nicht mehr der Rand ist. Wahlmöglichkeiten gibt es da schon mehr als genug - aber der Wähler wählt die beiden großen Parteien.
Die kriegt er dann auch. Fertig.



> Ich erinnere mich wage an eine Aussage von dir im Bezug auf Politiker=Lobbyisten...



Ich mache gelegentlich Aussagen mit der Kernaussage "Politiker=beeinflusst von Lobbyisten" oder "Politiker=Spielball der großen Unternehmen". Hier ging es aber nicht um das Verhalten der Politiker, sondern um das Verhalten der Wähler und ob dieses seine verfassungsmäßig vorgesehenen Folgen hat. Das ist imho der Fall und Gegenbeweise stehen aus. Wirtschaftshörige Politiker sind nicht von der Wirtschaft eingesetzt, sondern vom Volk. Klingt blöd (ist es auch) - ist aber so.



> Darüber habe ich auch schon was gesagt... Diese IT Branchen, Biomechanik (Mechatroniker gibs erst seit 2003, ausserdem nur eine schlechte Mischung aus Mechanik und Elektronik) sind viel zu jung als das sich dort Arbeitskräfte in Massen tummeln. Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem prognostiziertem Fachkräftemangel zu tun. Da sind die Firmen selber Schuld wenn diese es nicht schaffen sich den eigenen Nachwuchs ranzuziehen, weil sie wie immer nur Geld sparen wollen!



Es hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem herrschenden und befürchteten Fachkräftemangel zu tun. Das in erster Linie die Firmen daran Schuld sind, stimmt - aber unabhängig davon, wer Schuld ist, ist ein Fachkräftemangel ein Fachkräftemangel und er existiert. Und die arbeitlosen Fachkräfte können rein gar nichts zu seiner Linderung beitragen.
(übrigens sprach ich nicht vom KFZ-Mechatroniker, der in dieser Bezeichnung als Ausbildungsberuf tatsächlich jung ist. Berufsbilder an der Schnittstelle zwischen Elektronik und Mechanik gibt es in anderen Bereichen schon wesentlich länger)




> mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...



Das war klar und das ist auch das Problem.



> Wie gesagt ist die Branche zu jung dafür. Man muss auch entsprechend entlohnen etc.



Und da sind wir wieder beim Geld, dass alle haben wollen, das aber niemand hat...



> Flexibel sind die Leute in der Regel mehr als genug. Zig fahren für ihre Arbeit quer durch Deutschland, was ich früher auch 3 Jahre lang tat.



Ich dachte eher an z.B. zeitliche Flexibilität. Die meisten >50jährigen sind nicht unbedingt bereit, z.T. auch schlichtweg gesundheitlich nicht in der Lage, eine Woche z.B. mit Do: 12h, Fr: 10h, Sa: 9h (jeweils ohne Pausen) ausklingen zu lassen. Und so gibt es einfach Jobangebote, für die sich niemand findet, der sie machen will. -> (Fachkräfte)Mangel.



> Ich bezweifle das du so flexibel bist oder warst, oder?



Bislang fehlt es mir komplett an einer Dauerbeschäftigung, mein letzter Standortwechsel im Rahmen meiner Ausbildungslaufbahn war ein 600km Umzug. Der nächste kann meintwegen bis zu ~20030km weit gehen - wenn die Stelle an dessen Ende innerhalb der gesicherten Laufzeit die Kosten des Umzuges aufwiegt.
Ansonsten macht "quer durch Deutschland fahren" in meinem Berufsbild nur in Ost-West-Richtung Sinn 

Aber hier gehts auch gar nicht um meine Flexibilität oder um eine Bewertung der älteren Facharbeiter. Wenn ich ne Familie gegründet oder gar n Haus gebaut hätte, dann würde ich jedem den Finger zeigen, der mich mehrere 100km wegschicken will. (naja. Einige Familien...  )
Es geht nur um die Feststellung, dass es Jobangebote gibt, für die sich niemand findet, der sie machen will -> der von dir abgestrittene(Fachkräfte)mangel existiert.
Manchmal mag der schlichtweg an den irrationalen Aufwands/Gehaltsvorstellungen der Unternehmen liegen, oft wird er an Aufwands/Gehaltsverhältnissen liegen, die die internationale Konkurrenz diktiert und manchmal liegt es einfach daran, dass das Unternehmen in Philadelphia (Br) und der potentielle Arbeitnehmer in Kalifornien (SH) verwurzelt sind.
Aber mit Ausnahme des ersten Punktes lässt sich nichts beheben, man braucht also eine neue, passende Fachkraft oder die Stelle wandert dahin ab, wo es welche gibt - i.d.R. Asien.



> Wenn in deinem Friseur nur tote Hose ist, dann ist das natürlich überall so, oder was?!



Die Beobachtung kann ich auf jeden einzelnen Friseur übertragen, der mir in den letzten Monaten so begegnet ist. Das macht immerhin rund n Dutzend.
Mag sein, dass es nur in Kiel viel zu viele gibt, dann sollten die Löhne hier aber noch schlechter sein. (und die Friseusen zu euch ziehen, wo Mangel herrscht?)



> Im Laden meiner Schwester ist es täglich rammelvoll! 4 Tage sind nur Termine dran, an einem kannst du ohne hin! Vergiss nicht das diese Läden heute weit mehr anbieten als Haareschneiden! Da wird Kosmetik gemacht, integriertes Nagelstudio, Pediküre etc!



Das ist jetzt ein Laden...
Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass du meine "Milchmädchenrechnung" mit einer etwas umfassenderen Beobachtung korrigieren willst.



> Weiter zu deiner falschen Rechnung...
> Erstens arbeiten Friseure in der Regel 160h monatlich!



160h im Monat sind aber in den meisten Monaten nicht die von dir angegebenen 40h die Woche.



> Und der genannte Stundenlohn ist der BRUTTOLOHN also vergiss mal die Abzüge nicht, die in deiner Rechnung wiedermal fehlen! Den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto muss man wohl jetzt nicht extra erklären!



Nö. Aber was für Abzüge es bei einem gaaaanz niedrigen Gehalt, das unter allen Bemessungsgrenzen liegt, geben soll, dass solltest du mal vorrechnen.



> Ein 1€ Jobber arbeitet nur 5 Stunden täglich was in der Regel auf 100h monatlich hinausläuft! Maximal jedoch 30h pro Woche, was aber unüblich ist!



Ich kann die Rechnung auch mit weniger machen, das wird deine Behauptung, dass eine Vollzeit-Friseuse nicht mehr Geld hat, als ein 1€-Jobber noch wesentlich besser wiederlegen 


Zu den Teilen, auf denen ich nicht eingegangen bist, solltest du in meinen vorrangegangenen Posts mehr als genug finden. Man muss nicht alles wiederholen.



Ranbemerkung:
Hat die eigentlich schon mal jemand vorgeschlagen, dass Satzzeichen "." Auszuprobieren? Falls nein: Nimm diese Zeilen bitte als Anregung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

H4 und blendend ne, das glaube ich so auch nicht aber so einige verdienen sich eswas dazu! Und was viele vergessern die 400 Euro kommen da noch zu wenn die arbeiten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist Blödsinn von den 400 € dürfen die afaik 160 € behalten!


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@Ruyven

Wenn es nicht zuviele persönliche Daten enthalten würde, dann würde ich dir glatt mal eine Lohnabrechnug meiner Schwester posten... In der Regel hat Sie am Ende ca 600€ raus! Auch ein solcher Geringverdiener zahlt entsprechende Sozialabgaben. Sicherlich zahlt er kaum Lohnsteuer, aber Sozialabgaben zahlen sie dennoch.

Hier kannst du mal Durchrechnen lassen:


Gehaltsrechner Brutto-Nettolohnrechner - Job & Karriere - sueddeutsche.de

Bei einem Brutto-Grundlohn von 800€ bleiben nichtmal 650€ über. Ich denke schon das diese Abgaben eine erhebliche Rolle spielen und nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen können.
Und somit ist der 1€ Jobber wieder deutlich besser gestellt als die in Vollzeit arbeitenden Friseure...
Nicht zu vergessen das diese ihr Handwerk 3 Jahre lang lernen mussten, während der 1€ Jobber anspruchloseste Sachen macht. (nix gegen 1€ Jobber)

Es gibt mehr als genug Friseur-Läden die gut laufen, in der von mir angesprochen Gegend gibt es etliche Läden der selben Kette. Glaube es sind 6 Stück in der Kleinstadt. Laut elektronischem Bundesanzeiger macht diese Kette einen jährlichen Gewinn von gut 200.000€... Das geht sicher nicht mit einem Kunde pro 3 Stunden?

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt das ein allwissender Mensch wie du keine Vollzeitbeschäftigung hat, wenn ich das richtig herausgelesen habe? Bei deinem ach so oft zitierten Fachkräftemangel sollte doch auch eine Stelle für dich dabei sein, oder etwa nicht?

Es mag sein das viele der Arbeitslosen nicht bereit sind angesprochene Arbeitszeiten zu akzeptieren, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit auch genug die das alles mitmachen würden. Aber natürlich muss da die Entlohnung stimmen. In den 3 Jahren in denen ich unterwegs war habe ich im Schnitt monatlich über 250h Stunden gearbeitet, teilweise sogar 300h. Jedes mal mindestens 3 Wochen ohne einen Tag Pause und dann eine Woche frei... 
Hätte sich das nicht entsprechend gelohnt, hätte ich das nicht gemacht.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich allerdings auch keine Familie die mich vermisst hätte. Jeder mit Familie wird das nicht machen, verständlicherweise.

Im übrigen Entschuldige ich mich für den durch Ausrufezeichen eventuell Verusachten, aggresiven Ton. Das war nicht meine Absicht.

EDIT: Ach ja, es redete keiner von KFZ-Mechatroniker... Den Mechatroniker selber gibt es auch erst seit 1998...sagt Wikipedia


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Man, wenn ich die Zahlen sehe trau ich mich garnicht zu sagen was ich 1990! im vierten Lehrjahr bekommen habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Bei einem Brutto-Grundlohn von 800€ bleiben nichtmal 650€ über. Ich denke schon das diese Abgaben eine erhebliche Rolle spielen und nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen können.



In den Größernordnungen: Ja.
Ist das mit Zuschüssen usw. gegengerechnet? Bei 800€ müsste man noch ein paar Abgaben abwälzen können, oder?



> Nicht zu vergessen das diese ihr Handwerk 3 Jahre lang lernen mussten, während der 1€ Jobber anspruchloseste Sachen macht. (nix gegen 1€ Jobber)



Dafür kann erstere sich wenigstens die Arbeitsbedingungen und den Arbeitstyp aussuchen 



> Es gibt mehr als genug Friseur-Läden die gut laufen, in der von mir angesprochen Gegend gibt es etliche Läden der selben Kette. Glaube es sind 6 Stück in der Kleinstadt. Laut elektronischem Bundesanzeiger macht diese Kette einen jährlichen Gewinn von gut 200.000€... Das geht sicher nicht mit einem Kunde pro 3 Stunden?



Nö, das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da bräuchte man sehr breite Preisschilder 



> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt das ein allwissender Mensch wie du keine Vollzeitbeschäftigung hat, wenn ich das richtig herausgelesen habe? Bei deinem ach so oft zitierten Fachkräftemangel sollte doch auch eine Stelle für dich dabei sein, oder etwa nicht?



Oh, Vollzeit beschäftig bin ich. In den letzten Wochen komme ich auf einen Schnitt von 45h (ohne Pausen) die Woche.
Nur krieg ich dafür kein Gehalt, sondern mit etwas Glück n Diplom.
(mit dem ich dann aber auch nicht wirklich ins Fahndungsschema der Unternehmen passe)


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Leider kann man keine Abgaben mehr abwälzen, Sie zahlt schon 0€ Lohnsteuer... An den 20% Sozialabgaben kommt man nicht vorbei. Wenn man ein Kind hat sieht das schon ein wenig anders aus, aber der Unterschied wäre trotzdem sehr gering. Selbst bei der Lohnsteuererklärung kommt nix raus, da 0% Lohnsteuer.
Das einzige was Sie machen kann ist beim Arbeitsamt als sogenannter "Aufstocker" ergänzendes ALGII zu beantragen. Was dann aber vorraussetzt das du den selben Offenbarungsprozess durchläufst...Sie steht dort als hart arbeitende Frau in der selben Schlange wie jeder Langzeitarbeitslose usw. Und was sich dort z.T. für Gesellschaft tummelt, weiß man ja.
Ausserdem muss dieses ergänzende ALGII jeden Monat neu beantragt werden, also du musst jeden Monat mit deiner Gehaltsabrechnung dahin. Was auch relativ schwierig werden kann, da zumindest dort dieses Amt nur einmal wöchentlich bis 18 Uhr oder so geöffnet hat.
Ich ziehe da echt den Hut vor ihr, Sie weiß genau das Sie als H4 Empfänger deutlich besser dran wäre, da würde das dauernde beantragen wegfallen, ausserdem müsste sie keine GEZ mehr zahlen usw. Trotzdem steht Sie jeden Tag auf und geht zur Arbeit. 

Aber es geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich wenn ich sehe wie ihre Chefin in Saus und Braus lebt, 200t€ jährlich schefelt (da ist das "Gehalt" der Chefin sogar schon abgezogen) während meine Schwester und ihre Kolleginnen zum Amt laufen müssen, damit Sie sich den Kühlschrank füllen können.
Da ist doch eindeutig was faul und der Gesetzgeber in der Verantwortung da was zu machen.

Und der 1€ Jobber kann sich seine Arbeit doch auch aussuchen. Da wird niemand zu irgendwas gezwungen. Es sei denn er ist seit x Jahren arbeitslos und lehnt alles ab was kommt. Du kannst dir sicherlich auch selber sone Stelle suchen, dort wo es einem am ehesten passt. Müll sammeln müssen sicher die wenigsten.

Schnitzel´s Aussage kenne ich sehr gut, ich habe in meiner Lehrzeit ab dem 1. Lehrjahr auch schon einiges mehr verdient, als meine Schwester als Ausgelernte nach mittlerweile 11 Jahren in ihrem Beruf.


----------



## frEnzy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Dem Mann einer Freundin von mir ist es so ergangen, dass er sich für eine ausgeschriebene Stelle in einem Betrieb beworben hat. Die hat er nicht bekommen, da er mit seinem Mathematikstudium irgendwie "überqualifiziert" wäre. Die Jobsuche blieb erfolglos und er musste zum Amt und kam dann in die Situatuion, einen 1€-Job machen zu müssen. Und ratet mal, wo der gelandet ist... Richtig, bei der Stelle, für die er überqualifiziert war  Ich halte von diesen 1€-Jobs gar nichts! Das ist übelstes Lohndumping und bringt viele Unternehmen bloß in Versuchung, dadurch Gehaltskosten zu sparen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser. (70-)100 Milliarden pro Jahr ist ~das, was ich ein paar Posts vorher überschlagen habe. (wohlgemerkt: es ist nicht mehr. D.h. es müsste vollständig abgeschöpft werden)
> 
> Der Haken bei dieser Zahl ist aber:
> Sie geht quasi ausschließlich auf klassische Spareinlagen und Versicherungen zurück. Also genau die Dinge, die für "den kleinen Mann" oder zumindest den Mittelstand typisch sind oder/und eine gewisse Krisensicherheit&Trägheit mitbringen. Die vorurteilsmäßigen Topverdiener Domänen im Bereich Aktien und Investment tragen unterm Strich gar nichts bei.
> Zudem ist der Wert nicht Inflationsbereinigt. Wiki hat gerade nur Zahlen bis 2007, aber in diesem Zeitraum wurden bereits 50% des zahlenmäßigen Zuwachses wieder aufgefressen. Die Betragssteigerung von 1000 Milliarden € entspricht also nur eine Wertsteigerung von 500 Milliarden (2010er-)€, gesucht war aber eine Finanzquelle, die den Wert der heutigen Hilfsleistungen liefern kann.



Die Zahl ist in der Quelle belegt. Und das ist nicht irgendeine , sondern:
Geldvermögen wieder gestiegen — Bankenverband.de - Bundesverband deutscher Banken
Da steht auch, dass jährlich rund 200-230 Mrd. EUR gespart werden. D.h. wiederum, dass man davon lediglich die Hälfte abschöpfen müsste.
Das lässt sich mit Vermögens-, Erbschafts- und Zinsabschlagssteuer sowie der Erhöhung des Spitzensteuersatzes leicht bewerkstelligen.

Kaum einer der Superreichen wird aus Duetschland verschwinden. Das Problem bei der Geldanlage ist nämlich das Risiko. Hier bekommt er noch immer kontinuierlich trotz höherer Steuern, seine Tantiemen. Auf den Kaimans und Guernsey kann die Kohle auch ganz schnell mal komplett weg sein.
Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied.

Es gibt aber auch genug Maßnahmen, die von Seiten der Politik getroffen werden könnten (wenn es denn gewollt wäre!), die der Standortabwanderung entgegenwirken. Bei Firmen bspw. bestimmte, an die Marken gebundene Anforderungen (bspw. Entzug des "TÜV"- oder "Made in Germany"-Labels, das sind wiedererkennungswertige Label mit Weltruf). Bei Privatpersonen bieten sich wiederum andere (steuerliche) Möglichkeiten, nämlich bei in D getätigten Geschäften oder unter hiesigen Bedingungen erzielten Gewinnen auch rückwirkend Abschöpfungen vorzunehmen. Wie gesagt, man müsste es nur wollen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Drei Faktoren:
> 1. Jede Regierung bestraft belastet bevorzugt diejenigen, die sie äh nicht wählen. Unschön, aber auch hier gilt: Der Wähler ist nicht ganz unschuldig.



Da hast du recht, aber eine Koalition aus 2 oder mehreren Parteien hat der Wähler auch nicht gewollt, denn er entschied sich ja nur zu einer Partei hier die Schuld beim Wähler zu suchen ist imho etwas streng. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Die, die deutlich mehr als kaum was haben, sind vergleichsweise schwer in die Finger zu bekommen, da helfen auch keine Gesetze. Geld ermöglicht alles, auch den Schutz von Geld und wer nicht aufpasst, der bekommt nach der "Bestrafung" weniger als vorher raus. Ist unfair - aber in einer globalisierten Welt (und siehe 1.: Der Wähler wollte eine Regierung, die Globalisierung voll toll findet) kaum zu ändern. (-> "versucht daran zu arbeiten" statt "erschafft den Idealzustand)



Hm ... du pauschalisierst etwas, ich wollte mit meiner Wahl keine Globalisierung, ich weiß nach mir geht es nicht, aber ich wollte es nur mal anmerken.  Das Geld alles ermöglicht grenzt an Korruption, willst du damit sagen das unsere Regierung korrupt ist?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. Die, die deutlich mehr als kaum was haben, haben das oft in Formen, bei denen man nicht wirklich leicht was wegnehmen kann. 1% vom Lohn ist immer möglich, 1% vom Haus ist Bauschutt. Wenn man nicht gerade mit Enteignungen anfängt, muss man sich einiges einfallen lassen, um aus der geringen Anzahl von Leuten ordentlich was rauszuquetschen. Bei der breiten Masse fällt es wesentlich einfacher, eine gut kontrollierbare Maßnahme zu entwickeln. (und welcher Wähler belohnt einen Politiker heutzutage noch dafür, nicht den einfachen Weg gewählt zu haben?)



Auch das klingt für mich sehr pauschalisierend … ich wäre stolz auf eine Regierung, die sich auch mal an die Leute heranwagt, die eh schon "zuviel" Geld haben und auch denen zeigt, das sie ein Teil der Gesellschaft sind und somit auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen sollten, gerade weil sie in der Lage sind mehr zu geben als die breite Masse!  





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt in diesem Forum ganze Thread voll Gegenbeweisen



Richtig, das viele die Klimaproblematik nicht einsehen wollen ist mir klar, aber ich spreche hier von den Regierungen der Welt und nicht von Usern aus diesem Forum.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> Lol?Wer arbeiten will der findet Arbeit?Meine mum durchsucht jeden Sonntag die Regionalzeitung,was steht überall:Auto,Auto,Auto!Wie soll man sich ein Auto leisten bei sowas?Kannst du es nicht verstehen oder willst du es nicht?Leute die zu faul sind zum Arbeiten die werfen das Geld zum Fenster raus.Aber du siehst du nur die eine Seite.Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehen.Ich sage auch nicht das jeder in deiner Wirtschaftsklasse ein Schmarotzer ist.Das wäre öberflächig.Nochmal:Wenn die wirtschaft nicht sehr hoch ist,gibt es nicht nur weniger lohn,sondern halt auch weniger Arbeitslosengeld.
> 
> Dann mal ne Frage:Warum darfst du dann dein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen?Du musst jeden Tag arbeiten(außer vllt Wochende oder so),aber Hartz4-Eltern müssen ihren Kindern dauernd erklären dass sie sparen müssen und sich nicht alles kaufen können.Das is auch nciht gerade leicht.
> 
> ...


ja, es gibt vereinzelt fälle in dem leute die arbeiten WOLLEN keine arbeit finden. aber das liegt meistens daran dass sie keine gute bildung haben. Aber eine schlechte bildung zu haben ist heutzutage allein verschuldet. denn für so eine die sagen ,,oh cool man alta ich hab ne 6 geschrieben jetzt bin ich cool" seh ichs echt nicht ein dass die auch nur einen penny von mir bekommen sollen. weil so etwas ist einfach nur dumm und dummheit sollte man nicht fördern 
Und warum ICH mein geld zum fenster raushauen darf: ich mach es zwar nicht, ich leb ziemlich sparsam. aber ich dürfte es wenn ich wollte, weil ich es mir selbst erarbeite. Und wenn man arbeitet, darf man sich auch dafür belohnen, oder siehst du das anders .
Und jetzt noch einmal zu dem thema kinder von  arbeitslosen:  es ist keine ausrede von kindern die arbeitslos sind, dass ihre eltern es auch sind. weil man kann trotzdem einen guten schulabschluss machen und damit eine gute arbeit/ausbildung finden. Also das ist für mich dann kein grund warum die kinder arbeitslos werden sollen. Eher im gegenteil, wenn meine eltern arbeitslos wären, was sie zum glück nich sind, dann wäre das für mich eher ein ansporn zu sagen,,ich will es besser machen, ich will später mal gut verdienen und nicht vom amt abhängig sein".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Das einzige was Sie machen kann ist beim Arbeitsamt als sogenannter "Aufstocker" ergänzendes ALGII zu beantragen.



Na da haben wir schon was...



> Was dann aber vorraussetzt das du den selben Offenbarungsprozess durchläufst...Sie steht dort als hart arbeitende Frau in der selben Schlange wie jeder Langzeitarbeitslose usw. Und was sich dort z.T. für Gesellschaft tummelt, weiß man ja.



Tjo. Wenn ihr das soviel wert ist...
Kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nachvollziehen. Nur: Auch da bricht die Argumentation in sich zusammen. Denn ein Arbeitsloser muss diesen Prozess (und noch mehr) durchlaufen, der offensichtlich als sehr schlimm eingestuft wird, und hat immer noch weniger. Es geht ihr mit ihrer Arbeit also besser, als wenn sie ""zu Hause"" (aufm Amt) bleiben würde.



> Aber es geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich wenn ich sehe wie ihre Chefin in Saus und Braus lebt, 200t€ jährlich schefelt (da ist das "Gehalt" der Chefin sogar schon abgezogen) während meine Schwester und ihre Kolleginnen zum Amt laufen müssen, damit Sie sich den Kühlschrank füllen können.
> Da ist doch eindeutig was faul und der Gesetzgeber in der Verantwortung da was zu machen.



Die Frage ist halt nur was. "Gewinn verbieten" dürfte über die gesamte Wirtschaft betrachtet auch keine Verbesserung bringen. Den Gewinn einzelner, die ihre Mitarbeiter ausbeuten, gezielt abzuschöpfen, ist dagegen verdammt schwierig. Schließlich kann man das ohne sehr gute Kenntniss des Betriebes (die ein Sachbearbeiter schlichtweg nicht haben kann) kaum beurteilen.



> Und der 1€ Jobber kann sich seine Arbeit doch auch aussuchen. Da wird niemand zu irgendwas gezwungen. Es sei denn er ist seit x Jahren arbeitslos und lehnt alles ab was kommt.



1€ Jobs sind in erster Linie für Langzeitsarbeitslose gedacht und man kann bei Ablehnung von zumutbarer Arbeit sehr schnell mit Zwangsmaßnahmen bedacht werden. Kann - muss natürlich nicht, ALGII-Empfänger sind da auf Gedeih und Verderb der Gunst des Bearbeitenden ausgliefert und große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Ämtern sind zu erwarten.



> Du kannst dir sicherlich auch selber sone Stelle suchen, dort wo es einem am ehesten passt.



Per Definition sind 1€-Jobs Aufgaben, die bis dato gar keiner Erledigen wollte/erledigt hat. Ne tolle Stelle bekommst du da nirgendwo.



> Müll sammeln müssen sicher die wenigsten.



Weiß ich nicht, kenne keine Statistik, um "wenigsten" zu beurteilen. Aber "wenige" sind es nach meiner Beobachtung mitlerweile nicht mehr. Die Politik will schließlich niedrige Arbeitslosenzahlen vorlegen...




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die Zahl ist in der Quelle belegt. Und das ist nicht irgendeine



Ich Zweifel weder die Zahl noch die Quelle an.
Ich melde nur Zweifel an deiner Interpretation dieser Zahl, d.h. wessen "Reichtum" sie wiederspiegelt und in wie weit es sinnvoll und möglich ist, diesen abzuschöpfen, ohne genau denjenigen zu schaden, denen du eigentlich helfen willst.



> Da steht auch, dass jährlich rund 200-230 Mrd. EUR gespart werden. D.h. wiederum, dass man davon lediglich die Hälfte abschöpfen müsste.



Nö. Das steht da ausdrücklich nicht. Da steht, dass im letzten Jahr 239Mrd. angespaart wurden. Nach der schlechten Erfahrung mit "keine Reserven haben" auch kein Wunder. Im Schnitt über die letzten 10 Jahre sind es kaum 110Mrd. und die müsstest du fast vollkommen abschöpfen.
Und selbst wenn das gelingt bleibt noch zu untersuchen, wie sich diese Summe verändert, wenn du damit beginnst, sie abzuschöpfen. Denn das Geld, dass Privatpersonen bei deutschen Versicherungen oder Banken einzahlen, generiert zumindest ein paar Arbeitsplätze, in Deutschland verzinste Gewinne und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Kredit für ein deutsches Unternehmen. Wenn das gleiche Geld verteilt und für asiatische Billigware ausgegeben wird, ist es im nächsten Jahr weg.



> Das lässt sich mit Vermögens-, Erbschafts- und Zinsabschlagssteuer sowie der Erhöhung des Spitzensteuersatzes leicht bewerkstelligen.



So? Mit Ausnahme der Vermögens und der Zinsbesteuerng trifft kein einziger deiner Vorschlage die hier genannten Zahlen und auch da hilft dir die erstere kaum bis gar nicht weiter, solange du nicht weist, wessen Geld das ist. Ein erheblicher Teil des Geldes könnte (und wird) in Rücklagen kleiner Leute, Lebensversicherungen, Bausparplänen,... stecken.
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass da viel zu holen wäre. Aber was hier gefordert wurde, ist mehr als viel. Und "viel holen" sollte immer mit Bedacht geschehen.



> Kaum einer der Superreichen wird aus Duetschland verschwinden. Das Problem bei der Geldanlage ist nämlich das Risiko. Hier bekommt er noch immer kontinuierlich trotz höherer Steuern, seine Tantiemen. Auf den Kaimans und Guernsey kann die Kohle auch ganz schnell mal komplett weg sein.
> Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied.



Klar, Militärputsche in der Schweiz sind an der Tagesordnung...
Das die Alternative zu Deutschland bislang auf ein paar Steueroasen beschränkt ist, liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass hier so paradisiesche Zustände für Superreiche herrschen. Wenn man das so massiv ändert, wie du verlangst, dann wird selbst Dänemark zur lohnenden Alternative.



> Es gibt aber auch genug Maßnahmen, die von Seiten der Politik getroffen werden könnten (wenn es denn gewollt wäre!), die der Standortabwanderung entgegenwirken. Bei Firmen bspw. bestimmte, an die Marken gebundene Anforderungen (bspw. Entzug des "TÜV"- oder "Made in Germany"-Labels, das sind wiedererkennungswertige Label mit Weltruf).



Da gibts nicht viel zu entziehen. Mit Made in Germany werben wenige, "designed in Germany" ist nicht geschützt. Und ob was getüvt wird oder nicht, bleibt den TÜVs überlassen.



> Bei Privatpersonen bieten sich wiederum andere (steuerliche) Möglichkeiten, nämlich bei in D getätigten Geschäften oder unter hiesigen Bedingungen erzielten Gewinnen auch rückwirkend Abschöpfungen vorzunehmen. Wie gesagt, man müsste es nur wollen.



"Rückwirkend abkassieren" als zukünftige, stabile Einnahmequelle?
Du hast kreative Vorschläge.
Auf die detailierte Ausarbeitung bin ich aber gespannt.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber eine Koalition aus 2 oder mehreren Parteien hat der Wähler auch nicht gewollt, denn er entschied sich ja nur zu einer Partei hier die Schuld beim Wähler zu suchen ist imho etwas streng.



Deswegen sag ich ja "auch" 
Rund die Hälfte der Wähler hat sich ja z.B. gegen Steuererleichterungen (die nur zuungunsten des Sozialhaushaltes gehen konnten) ausgesprochen - aber der Rest fällt unter "mitschuldig".



> Hm ... du pauschalisierst etwas, ich wollte mit meiner Wahl keine Globalisierung, ich weiß nach mir geht es nicht, aber ich wollte es nur mal anmerken.



Schon klar, aber zuviele andere wollten und wollen sie. 



> Das Geld alles ermöglicht grenzt an Korruption, willst du damit sagen das unsere Regierung korrupt ist?



Nö. Muss ich auch gar nicht. Unsere Regierung ist dazu verdonnert, mit einem System zu arbeiten, dessen einzigster Maßstab Geld ist und in dem sie meist ein eher kleiner Akteur ist. Wenn Politiker "Bündnisse" mit der Industrie machen (und damit mein ich jetzt gar nicht irgendwelche Lobbygeschichten, sondern auch solch eigentlich positive Dinge wie den Ausbildungspakt), dann schlichtweg deswegen, weil der Staat für sich mitlerweile viel zu wenig Einfluss hat, um das zu schaffen, was geschafft werden muss. Also versucht er, Geldströme der Wirtschaft in passende Bahnen zu lenken ("Arbeistplätze schaffen" heißt für Politiker nicht, dass sie Stellen schaffen...) - und das geht nur, in dem sie Interessen derer, die das Geld haben berücksichtigen. (-> keine Korruption. Denn der Politiker kriegt nur nichts, nein, er wird nicht einmal aufgefordert, was zu machen. Er bettelt darum, dass andere die Dinge tun, die er selbst nicht kann)

In dem Absatz ging es aber einfach nur darum, dass man sich mit Geld die Maßnahmen leisten kann, die einem helfen, mehr vom Geld zu behalten - angefangen bei nem einfachen Steuerberater bis zur Schaffung von Briefkastenfirmen an einem und Produktionsstätten am anderen Ende der Welt, möglichst weit weg von dem Einfluss, den die deutschen Politiker noch übrig haben.



> Auch das klingt für mich sehr pauschalisierend … ich wäre



Du. Es geht aber um die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung 
(im übrigen wirken einzelne Punkte aus einer Liste immer ein bißchen verallgemeinerd. Die sollen nunmal nicht jeder für sich alles erklären)



> stolz auf eine Regierung, die sich auch mal an die Leute heranwagt, die eh schon "zuviel" Geld haben und auch denen zeigt, das sie ein Teil der Gesellschaft sind und somit auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen sollten, gerade weil sie in der Lage sind mehr zu geben als die breite Masse!



Bist du auch sicher, dass du auf das Ergebniss stolz wärst?



> Richtig, das viele die Klimaproblematik nicht einsehen wollen ist mir klar, aber ich spreche hier von den Regierungen der Welt und nicht von Usern aus diesem Forum.



Und ich Rede von den Wählern dieses Landes 
Demokratische Politiker sind schließlich selbst im Idealfall zu 50% Marionetten.


----------



## Terence Skill (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

du verstehst da was falsch... ergänzendes ALGII kannst du beantragen wenn dein Verdienst UNTER der maximalen H4 Bemessungsgrenze liegt. Sprich es wird bloß sichergestellt das du als Arbeitender ebenfalls die 351€ zum leben hast und nicht weniger... Du hast also das selbe Geld wie ein Standard H4 Empfänger. Deshalb der Begriff Aufstocker... Du Stockst auf den ALGII Satz auf, aber kommst nicht darüber.
Dieser Offenbarungsprozess soll in der Tat recht hart sein, aber es bleibt ihnen ja keine andere Wahl wenn sie nicht ne Woche lang hungern wollen etc.

Die Regierung könnte da was ändern indem sie den Mindestlohn in der Branche einführt, ganz einfach. Undzwar in einer Höhe das sichergestellt ist das die Mitarbeiter sich nicht mehr mit H4 Empfänger per Aufstockungsantrag gleichstellen müssen.

Hier in Berlin arbeiten z.B. viele 1€Jobber in Kindergärten etc. Ich finde das auf einer Seite nicht unbedingt gut, weil dazu in meinen Augen ausgebildete Pädagogen zuständig wären, andererseits ist das eine prima Alternative zu Müll sammeln etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Äh: Falsch.
Natürlich wird dir das Einkommen auf die Menge ALGII, die du bekommst, angerechnet - genau wie dem 1€ Jobber sein Einkommen. Aber nicht zu 100%, wer Aufstockt hat insgesamt mehr, als den maximalen ALGII-Satz.



Bezüglich Mindestlöhnen für die Branche:
Die mögen bei dieser Chefin helfen. Oder auch nicht, wenn sie beschließt, sich eine lukrativere Investition zu suchen und die Läden ganz dicht zu machen. Aber was ist mit den Friseursalons, die tatsächlich Kundenmangel haben (wie gesagt: Hier in Kiel scheinen die häufig zu sein) und am Monatsende mit ±0 dastehen?
Ist ja nicht so, als wäre "Friseur aufmachen" im Moment bundesweit extrem lukrativ (sonst würde es jeder machen) und es mag zwar der Fairness dienen, wenn bei der ein paar arme Leute nicht mehr ausgebeutet werden und sich eine vermögende Person mit dem zufriegen geben muss, was sie schon hat. Aber ist es dieser Zugewinn an Fairness wert, dass in anderen Orten Leute ihren Job verlieren und Betreiber ihren Laden schließen müssen?
Eine Maßnahme, die eine ganze Branche betrifft, muss auch mit Blick auf die ganze Branche geplant werden.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Selbstverständlich muss man die ganze Branche bedenken , da gebe ich dir recht. Aber du meintest auch schon es gibt eine totale masse an Friseurläden. Wenn es Mindestlöhne geben würde, dann würden preis/leistung die Spreu von dem Weizen trennen...natürliche auslese und ganz normale Marktwirtschaft halt.
Das nicht jeder Laden überleben könnte, wäre ganz normal. Damit muss man leben, so wie es jede andere branche auch muss. Bauarbeiter z.b. haben schon lange mindestlöhne, welche 1. sehr ordentlich von der höhe sind und 2. die Branche trotzdem nicht in einen ruin getrieben haben. Die preise für Endkunden haben sich auch so gut wie garnicht geändert. Das weiß ich so ziemlich genau, mein Vater hat selber eine GaLa-Bau Firma. Er zahlt selbst einem Bauhelfer 9,80€ Stundenlohn. 
den mitarbeitern wird es finanziell nicht schlechter gehen dadurch. Wegen mir sollen sie die löhne am geschäftsergebnis orientieren o.ä. aber diese ausbeutereu auf kosten der steuerzahler geht so definitiv nicht.

Was hat der Aufstocker denn mehr? Was gibs da noch was ich jetzt aussen vor lasse? So vollkommen kenn ich mich da ja nun auch nicht aus und kann mehr oder weniger nur das weitergeben was miene Schwester sagt. Das einzige was meine Schwester von einem H4 Empfänger unterscheidet, ist ein monatlicher Zuschlag von 17,87€ für die Versicherung und steuer ihres kleinen Autos. Das diese Summe die Kosten nicht ännähernd deckt, ist offensichtlich. Mehr gibt es da nicht. Nicht umsonst muss sie jeden Monat mit ihrer Lohnabrechnung dahin und alles neu beantragen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, wenn ich darf?! 

Ich finde, wie schon in denn Beiträgen zuvor, das man nicht Pauschal sagen kann, das die Beiträge zu Hoch, oder zu Niedrig sind.
Dies müsste man von Fall zu Fall einzeln entscheiden.
Aber das ist einfach nicht möglich, da der Arbeitsaufwand einfach zu Hoch wäre. 
Deswegen Versucht man ja einen Kompromiss zu finden, der immer jemanden benachteiligt und manche halt besser dastehen lässt.
Manche wollen Arbeiten, können aber nicht.
Und manche wollen nicht Arbeiten und "versaufen alles".
Es ist halt nicht allen recht zu machen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, es gibt vereinzelt fälle in dem leute die arbeiten WOLLEN keine arbeit finden. aber das liegt meistens daran dass sie keine gute bildung haben. Aber eine schlechte bildung zu haben ist heutzutage allein verschuldet. denn für so eine die sagen ,,oh cool man alta ich hab ne 6 geschrieben jetzt bin ich cool" seh ichs echt nicht ein dass die auch nur einen penny von mir bekommen sollen. weil so etwas ist einfach nur dumm und dummheit sollte man nicht fördern



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Mehr dazu unten. 




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und warum ICH mein geld zum fenster raushauen darf: ich mach es zwar nicht, ich leb ziemlich sparsam. aber ich dürfte es wenn ich wollte, weil ich es mir selbst erarbeite. Und wenn man arbeitet, darf man sich auch dafür belohnen, oder siehst du das anders .



Ich gehe auch Arbeiten und zu einem Lohn der etwas höher liegt, als wenn ich H4 bekommen würde. Trotzdem kann ich mir was leisten und will das auch nicht mer missen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch einmal zu dem thema kinder von  arbeitslosen:  es ist keine ausrede von kindern die arbeitslos sind, dass ihre eltern es auch sind. weil man kann trotzdem einen guten schulabschluss machen und damit eine gute arbeit/ausbildung finden. Also das ist für mich dann kein grund warum die kinder arbeitslos werden sollen. Eher im gegenteil, wenn meine eltern arbeitslos wären, was sie zum glück nich sind, dann wäre das für mich eher ein ansporn zu sagen,,ich will es besser machen, ich will später mal gut verdienen und nicht vom amt abhängig sein".



Meine Mutter ist Lehrerin in einer Realschule. 
Wir hatten letztens erst die Zeugnisse gemacht und was ich da gesehen habe, lässt mich richtig erstarren. 
Was dort an 4 und 5 auf dem Zeugnissen waren, das kannst du nicht an einer Hand abzählen. 
Was will man von solchen "Kindern" erwarten?
Sie sehen es meist ja auch nicht besser.
Sie nehmen sich Ihre Eltern als Vorbild und denken sich "meine Eltern kommen gut über die runden, da schaff ich das auch".

Bestes Beispiel für solche "Kunden". 
Auf Arbeit wusste ein Lehrling nicht mal, was ein Akku Bohrer ist. 
Oder musste eine Mitarbeiterin um Hilfe bitten, bei dem Versuch ein Arbeitsstück zu Transportieren. Das hätte selbst die Arbeiterin alleine geschaft, aber er war halt zu Faul.

Und zu dem Thema "es gibt zu wenig Fachkräfte":
Sorry, aber bei uns in der Gegend wollen fast alle Firmen, Leute mit Hochschulreife. 
Aber was die Handwerklich dann drauf haben, ist ne andere Sache.
Ich war in meiner Prüfung zum Facharbeiter als Textilmechaniker in der Theorie schlecht. Habe die nur mit 72% geschafft.
Hatte aber im Praktischen Teil 94%. Eine Bildung sagt auch vielmals nichts über das zu leistende aus, aber wenn ich die Heutige Jugend so ansehe, dann Prost Malzeit!
Die wollen einfach nicht mehr Arbeiten und "Chillen" in denn Tag hinein.

PS: Ja, ich habe mich schon woanders beworben, wo es mir dann Finanziell besser gehen würde, aber meine Arbeitszeit sich verschlächtert. Kompromiss finden halt.^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo, aber vom gesunden menschenverstand her sollten arbeitslose eltern eher ein ansporn sein, die schule gut zu machen und sich um ne gute ausbildungsstelle zu bemühen. allerdings fehlt dieser gesunde menschenverstand immer mehr jugendlichen... Muss man die denn zu ihrem glück zwingen, am besten wieder mit schlägen inner schule oder was? aber genau daran sieht man doch, dass es den arbeitlosen viel zu gut geht, wenn sich die jugendlichen noch arbeitslose als vorbilder nehmen...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@CPU-GPU: Man kann sich noch Stundenlang bzw Tagelang über das Thema streiten, ob es dennen zu gut geht, oder nicht.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, kann man es nicht jeden recht machen.
Es muss halt ein Kompromiss gefunden werden und der ist verdammt nochmal nicht leicht zu finden.

Aus Spaß sag ich immer, wem es hier nicht passt, der kann ja woanders hinziehen. 
Und darüber habe ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht. 
In einem anderen Land, wo die Deutsche wertarbeit noch geliebt wird, hinzuziehen.
Gerade die Niederlande und Dänemark, wollen sehr gerne Deutsche Arbeitskräfte, weil die Qualität stimmt.
Aber ich habe einfach nur Angst, weil wenn ich es auf krampf Versuche und auf die Schnauze fall. Dann habe ich am Ende mehr Schulden, als wenn ich hier weiter herumgammel und meinen Altagstrot weiter nachgehe.


----------



## schub97 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, es gibt vereinzelt fälle in dem leute die arbeiten WOLLEN keine arbeit finden. aber das liegt meistens daran dass sie keine gute bildung haben. Aber eine schlechte bildung zu haben ist heutzutage allein verschuldet.denn für so eine die sagen ,,oh cool man alta ich hab ne 6 geschrieben  jetzt bin ich cool" seh ichs echt nicht ein dass die auch nur einen  penny von mir bekommen sollen. weil so etwas ist einfach nur dumm und  dummheit sollte man nicht fördern
> Und warum ICH mein geld zum fenster raushauen darf: ich mach es zwar  nicht, ich leb ziemlich sparsam. aber ich dürfte es wenn ich wollte,  weil ich es mir selbst erarbeite. Und wenn man arbeitet, darf man sich  auch dafür belohnen, oder siehst du das anders .
> Und jetzt noch einmal zu dem thema kinder von  arbeitslosen:  es ist  keine ausrede von kindern die arbeitslos sind, dass ihre eltern es auch  sind. weil man kann trotzdem einen guten schulabschluss machen und damit  eine gute arbeit/ausbildung finden. Also das ist für mich dann kein  grund warum die kinder arbeitslos werden sollen. Eher im gegenteil, wenn  meine eltern arbeitslos wären, was sie zum glück nich sind, dann wäre  das für mich eher ein ansporn zu sagen,,ich will es besser machen, ich  will später mal gut verdienen und nicht vom amt abhängig sein".



Das liegt eben nicht daran,denn die meisten mit schlechter Bildung wollen nicht arbeiten.Es liegt immer daran ob man ein Kind hat und somit nicht  
 unbedingt 3-Schichten arbeiten kann und das man kein Auto hat.Hab ich was davon gesagt das jugendliche Arbeit bekommen?Hab ich gesagt das ich nicht arbeiten will?ich will meinen Schulabschluss und auch meine Arbeit.Ich will nicht dass es mir auch noch später so geht.Aber du hast dir da  was aus meinen sätzen zusammengebastelt.

MfG schub97

Lg schub97


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> Hab ich was davon gesagt das jugendliche Arbeit bekommen?Hab ich gesagt das ich nicht arbeiten will?ich will meinen Schulabschluss und auch meine Arbeit.Ich will nicht dass es mir auch noch später so geht.Aber du hast dir da  was aus meinen sätzen zusammengebastelt.
> 
> 
> Lg schub97


erstens hab ich mir überhaupt nix zusammengebastelt und dich nirgendwo direkt angesprochen, geschweige denn kritisiert  
zweitens: das mit dem auto is ne faule ausrede: Mein neffe hat auch kein auto, und kein führerschein. Und trotzdem hat er arbeit. Er fährt ganz einfach mitm fahrrad, und das klappt sehr gut .
drittens ist das mit dem kind auch keine ausrede, denn es gibt heute genug kitas usw und wenn man eine familie hat die einem mit dem kind hilft isses auch kein problem. Meine schwester hat auch n Kleinkind, und kann trotzdem arbeiten weil wir sie dabei unterstützen und es auch so etwas namens kindergarten gibt 
Es ist einfach so, wenn man nicht gerade schwerstbehindert ist, findet man arbeit wenn man wirklich will. Nur sind sich viele eben zu fein dann mal n dreckigen job zu machen, oder sagen einfach ich verdien ja  eh nicht mehr als wenn ich H4 bekomme, und muss so keinen finger krumm machen, also warum dann arbeiten? und solange der H4 satz noch so hoch ist, wird das auch nicht besser.... wie gesagt, in anderen ländern ist das arbeitslosengeld um einiges niedriger, hier ist der arbeitslosensatz schon ,,luxus" im vergleich zu anderen ländern. Aber trotzdem mosern die arbeitslosen nur rum. Die sollen mal an die leute denken, die ihnen dieses leben finanzieren, und wie die sich dabei um ihr hart verdientes geld betrogen fühlen. Und nicht dauern meckern das arbeitslosengeld sei zu wenig....
wenn sie mehr geld wollen sollen sie arbeiten. und wenn sie sich nicht darum bemühen und nicht arbeiten (wollen), dann sollen sie zufrieden sein! Denn jeder ist seines eigenen glückes schmied, so heißt ein schönes und wahres sprichwort


----------



## Terence Skill (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hm,@Cpu-Gpu... kannst du es nicht verstehen oder willst du es nicht? Hartz4 Sätze sind in keiner Weise hoch, sondern die Angebotenen Löhne weit zu niedrig! Du führst kein eigenständiges Leben, was mehr als offensichtlich ist!
Deine Argumente mitm Fahrrad zu Arbeit zu fahren sind mal total kurz gedacht... Denkst du jeder hat das Glück gleich um die Ecke oder ein paar Kilometer weiter seinen Job zu bekommen?! Du lebst sowas von hinterm Mond... 
Ich kann jeden verstehen der sagt das er nicht arbeiten gehe, wenn der Lohn nicht den H4 Satz übersteigt! Viele haben 3 Jahre lang lernen müssen und sollen nun in keinster Weise für ihr Fachwissen entlohnt werden?! Sollen das Risiko aufnehmen für ein Apfel und ein Ei sich körperlich kaputt zu machen, um dann mit seinen Kindern bzw Enkelkindern nichts mehr machen zu können, weil man körperlich sowas von im Arsch ist? Abgesehen davon kann man seinen Kindern/Enkeln finanziell nichts bieten und verpasst womöglich noch deren ganze entwicklung und die schönsten Momente dabei?! Es muss schon einen Ansporn geben sich so krumm zu machen. Und ganz nebenbei musst du dann dafür Sorgen das Chefchen sich noch ein zwei oder drei neue Villa´s zulegen kann?!  Nur selber bekommt man nichts vom Kuchen? So geht das nicht.

Werd erstmal erwachsen und mach ein paar eigene Erfahrungen bevor du über Sachen sprichst und urteilst, von denen du keine Ahnung hast...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Stell dir vor, du musst 'nen Anzug tragen und mitm Fahrrad zur Arbeit...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das hängt auch immer von der eigenen Einstellung ab. 
Ich geh lieber Arbeiten und verdiene mir mein Zeug, als das ich was vom Papa Staat annehme.
Andere wollen halt nicht und lassen sich durchs Leben schleifen.
Immer Traurig solche Leute zu sehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

mein gott, was ihr immer mit eurer genau so billigen ausrede mit dem auto habt? Erstens kann man z.B. in großen städten ala berlin frankfurt usw sehr gut ohne auto rumkommen, sogar besser mit den öftl. verkehrsmitteln als mit dem auto. Und außerdem: ein kleines günstiges gebracuhtes kann man für kleines geld kaufen, den führerschein kann man sich auch leisten.  Das kann sich auch ein azubi leisten es muss ja nicht gleich der fette porsche sein... 
Ich lebe nicht hinterm mond, vielleicht liegt es aber daran dass hier in baden-Würtemmberg, speziell in meiner gegend, inder die arbeitslosenrate sehr gering ist und man wirklich arbeit finden kann wenn man will. Vielleicht sieht es bei euch ja anders aus, vielleicht haben wir deshalb so unterschiedliche ansichten 
P.S.: speziell q terence skill: mit deinen dicken backen kannst du MICH hier nicht beeindrucken. Ich weiss was ich sage, und was ich nicht weiss das sage ich auch nicht


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was mir viel mehr auf die Nerven geht sind Leute die ihre Jobs nicht können und nachdem Gehalt gehen. Wuah richtig ätzend und davon gibt es zuviele, naja was soll man sagen alles Vollspasten. Und Hartz 4 ist zu wenig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was mir viel mehr auf die Nerven geht sind Leute die ihre Jobs nicht können und nachdem Gehalt gehen. Wuah richtig ätzend und davon gibt es zuviele, naja was soll man sagen alles Vollspasten. Und Hartz 4 ist zu wenig.


möchtest du damit jemand spezielles hier ansprechen?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ne aber es fällt immer mehr auf wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen unterwegs bin und andere leute kennenlerne die den Job gewählt haben, nur weil es da viel Kohle gibt. Oder so, es sind meistens Studierende gewesen die sich für ihren Job nicht interessieren aber den trotzdem machen, einfach ekelhaft solche Leute.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

es ist halt die gier des menschen die sie dazu verleitet ihre jobwahl nach dem geld zu richten... Ich finde das auch kacke, was bringt mir n job indem ich n paar € mehr verdiene, aber absolut kein spass machtß vor allem hier in deutschland, wo man überdurchschnittlich viel arbeitet sollte der job schon spass machen


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Meine Meinung ist wenn man ausgebildet ist in seinem Job oder studiert hat sollte man diesen ausführen können.  Der Rest der daneben liegt oder das nur wegen Cash will, ist nur zu belächeln. Es ist einfach so entweder macht man das was man kann und wofür man sich interesiert oder lässt es. Gerade Studente fahren so einen Höhenflug und denken dabei es ist ja gerechtfertigt weil sie gezahlt haben. Lächerlich.....

Edit: statt Lächerlich wäre Asozial das bessere Wort einfach nur Assis...


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja, was ich schon ok finde, werde ich nach meiner ausbildung vermutlich auch machen, sich weiter zu bilden. Man kann ja während der ausbildung schon mal schauen was einem gefällt. und dann bildet man sich weiter für einen job von dem man weiss dass er einem spass machen wird, und verdient gleichzeitig mehr geld. Das wäre für mich dann die beste situation, spass und mehr geld


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, was ich schon ok finde, werde ich nach meiner ausbildung vermutlich auch machen, sich weiter zu bilden. Man kann ja während der ausbildung schon mal schauen was einem gefällt. und dann bildet man sich weiter für einen job von dem man weiss dass er einem spass machen wird, und verdient gleichzeitig mehr geld. Das wäre für mich dann die beste situation, spass und mehr geld



Das ist was komplett anderes wenn man was ausprobiert aber den Job den man gelernt hat und wofür man sich interesiert ist ja auch wieder was anderes.

Edit: Im Endeffekt mag ich Leute nicht die ihre Job nicht können und finde das asozialer, als leute die mit Absicht von hartz 4  leben und damit rumprahlen das diese nicht arbeiten müssen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Edit: Im Endeffekt mag ich Leute nicht die ihre Job nicht können und finde das asozialer, als leute die mit Absicht von hartz 4  leben und damit rumprahlen das diese nicht arbeiten müssen.


da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. weil die leute die ihren job nicht mögen, die liegen immerhin nicht dem staat auf der kasse. Diejenigen, die mit absicht H4 nehmen, das sind für mich die assozialsten die es überhaupt gibt, das sind dann die richtig beschissenen sozialschmarotzer!


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich seh das aber so, die Leute die mit Absicht von Hartz leben haben eh nicht viel und schaden keinem. Selbst wenn es in Deutschland keine Hartz Empfänger mehr geben würde, würde sich für keinen was ändern egal in welcher Hinsicht. Aber wenn Leute ihre Berufe nicht anständig erlernt haben zb. nen Arzt der das mal lockert nimmt und ich rede nicht vom Op geht das übel aus. Und nur weil es der Arzt ist der nicht Arzt werden wollte.


----------



## schub97 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, es gibt vereinzelt fälle in dem leute die arbeiten WOLLEN keine arbeit finden. aber das liegt meistens daran dass sie keine gute bildung haben. Aber eine schlechte bildung zu haben ist heutzutage allein verschuldet. denn für so eine die sagen ,,oh cool man alta ich hab ne 6 geschrieben jetzt bin ich cool" seh ichs echt nicht ein dass die auch nur einen penny von mir bekommen sollen. weil so etwas ist einfach nur dumm und dummheit sollte man nicht fördern
> Und warum ICH mein geld zum fenster raushauen darf: ich mach es zwar nicht, ich leb ziemlich sparsam. aber ich dürfte es wenn ich wollte, weil ich es mir selbst erarbeite. Und wenn man arbeitet, darf man sich auch dafür belohnen, oder siehst du das anders .
> Und jetzt noch einmal zu dem thema kinder von  arbeitslosen:  es ist keine ausrede von kindern die arbeitslos sind, dass ihre eltern es auch sind. weil man kann trotzdem einen guten schulabschluss machen und damit eine gute arbeit/ausbildung finden. Also das ist für mich dann kein grund warum die kinder arbeitslos werden sollen. Eher im gegenteil, wenn meine eltern arbeitslos wären, was sie zum glück nich sind, dann wäre das für mich eher ein ansporn zu sagen,,ich will es besser machen, ich will später mal gut verdienen und nicht vom amt abhängig sein".





CPU-GPU schrieb:


> erstens hab ich mir überhaupt nix zusammengebastelt und dich nirgendwo direkt angesprochen, geschweige denn kritisiert
> zweitens: das mit dem auto is ne faule ausrede: Mein neffe hat auch kein auto, und kein führerschein. Und trotzdem hat er arbeit. Er fährt ganz einfach mitm fahrrad, und das klappt sehr gut .
> drittens ist das mit dem kind auch keine ausrede, denn es gibt heute genug kitas usw und wenn man eine familie hat die einem mit dem kind hilft isses auch kein problem. Meine schwester hat auch n Kleinkind, und kann trotzdem arbeiten weil wir sie dabei unterstützen und es auch so etwas namens kindergarten gibt
> Es ist einfach so, wenn man nicht gerade schwerstbehindert ist, findet man arbeit wenn man wirklich will. Nur sind sich viele eben zu fein dann mal n dreckigen job zu machen, oder sagen einfach ich verdien ja  eh nicht mehr als wenn ich H4 bekomme, und muss so keinen finger krumm machen, also warum dann arbeiten? und solange der H4 satz noch so hoch ist, wird das auch nicht besser.... wie gesagt, in anderen ländern ist das arbeitslosengeld um einiges niedriger, hier ist der arbeitslosensatz schon ,,luxus" im vergleich zu anderen ländern. Aber trotzdem mosern die arbeitslosen nur rum. Die sollen mal an die leute denken, die ihnen dieses leben finanzieren, und wie die sich dabei um ihr hart verdientes geld betrogen fühlen. Und nicht dauern meckern das arbeitslosengeld sei zu wenig....
> wenn sie mehr geld wollen sollen sie arbeiten. und wenn sie sich nicht darum bemühen und nicht arbeiten (wollen), dann sollen sie zufrieden sein! Denn jeder ist seines eigenen glückes schmied, so heißt ein schönes und wahres sprichwort



achja,schonmal daran gedacht das es jobangebote außerhalbs des wohnortes gibt?Soll man mit dem Fahrrad 10 km über Autobahn fahren?Du die meisten Firmen verlangen ein Auto.Kannst du mir erklären warum du nicht verstehst,das man nicht so leicht einen job findet?Das hat entweder mit den verkehrsmitteln oder gar mit den Kindern zutun.Es ist nicht leicht.Und die regierung schiebt denen Geld in den Rachen,die sich nicht mal darum kümmern in der Zeitung mal was zu suchen.Aber es gibt eine andere Seite.Und die 160 euro die man von den 400 abgreift,sind nicht gerade viel.Und dann wird das Kindergeld(nicht der Unterhalt vom Vater) von der MIETE abgerechnet.Das bedeutet du bekommst mit Kind genauso viel Geld wie ohne vom Staat(außer diese 100 euro).Warum kannst du diese Seite nicht erkennen?Den Faulen geht es gut,denen die für 400 euro arbeiten aber nur 160 euro bekommen,stehen doof da.Es ist so.Ich hoffe ich muss dir nicht noch mehr von dieser Lage erzählen,damit du es verstehst.Wir sind nicht gerade in der Blütezeit.Vielleicht war es leicht einen Job zu finden,als du angefangen hast zu arbeiten.So ist das heute nicht,gerade nicht in einer Kleinstadt.

MfG schub97


----------



## Terence Skill (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nun, absichtlich von Hartz4 zu leben, weil man es nie anders kennengelernt, nichts gelernt hat etc. finde ich definitiv auch nicht in Ordnung... 
Diejenigen die allerdings eine Fachliche Ausbildung absolviert haben, sollten für ihre Arbeit auch entsprechend entlohnt werden! Das kann einfach nicht angehen wenn diese hart arbeitenden Leute finanziell keinerlei nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber den H4-Empfängern haben. Zumal die verantwortlichen in dem Moment (die Geschäftsführungen etc) sich dafür die Taschen doppelt und dreifach füllt! Und der Staat duldet sowas Kommentarlos. Das geht echt nicht. Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das im Endeffekt der Staat weit weniger Geld für H4 Empfänger aufbrinegen muss als wie es aussieht. Durch sämtliche Steuern (Mehrwertsteuer, Steuer auf Zigaretten und co. etc.) eine ganze Masse des ausgezahlten Geldes wieder dort ankommt, wo sie es herbekommen.
Es gibt auch mehr als genug unkompetente Arbeiter, die dennoch extrem gut entlohnt werden.
Da kann man auch als Beispiel mal den Beamtensektor ansehen! 
1. sind dort die Krankenstände extrem hoch...viele machen da dauernd faulkrank usw!
2.Ich erfahre es grade wieder am eigenen Leib mit dem Beispiel Finanzamt! 
Ich habe meine Steuererklärung Anfang Februar eingereicht und habe bis heute keinen Cent erhalten! Es geht immerhin um über 3000€ und die lassen sich dort feiern wie kein zweiter! Auf Nachfrage bekommt man dann nur Sätze wie "Wir haben dafür 6 Monate Zeit" usw. zu hören...
Da könnt ich platzen wenn mir sone Tussi da so kommt!

@Cpu_Gpu: Ich bin der Meinung das du erstmal auf eigenen Beinen stehen solltest, bevor du hier solche zum Teil abwertenden Kommentare von dir lässt! Ist klar das man einen Führerschein auch in der Lehre machen kann (hab ich auch gemacht) aber das nur weil man zuhause wohnt und keine Lebenshaltungskosten tragen muss! Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung was "Leben" wirklich kostet! Keinen Plan wie teuer es ist allein sich selbst vernünftig zu verpflegen, Miete+ Nebenkosten aufzubringen etc! Da meine ich es verdammt ernst wenn ich behaupte das du nicht weißt wovon du redest! Du erzählst Sachen wie du würdest dich auf jeden Fall weiterbilden nach deiner Ausbildung etc...Ist auch eine gute einstellung aber wer soll das bezahlen? Denkst du etwa du bekommst Weiterbildungen geschenkt oder was? Wenn du keinen Arbeitgeber hast der dir das bezahlt, wo soll das denn herkommen?! Du solltest mal ein wenig nachdenken, bevor du schlaue Sprüche schmeißt... Hier muss ich mich wiederholen, werd erstmal erwachsen Junge!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Terence Skill: Mit der Weiterbildung gebe ich dir 100% recht.
Wenn ich jetzt meinen Meister machen will, muss ich selber die 10000€ aufbringen, weil mein Betrieb das nicht bezahlt. 
Und von meinem Geld kann ich das einfach nicht bezahlen.
Deswegen bemühe  ich mich ja um einen anderen Job, wo ich einfach mehr bekomme.
Von irgendetwas muss man ja Leben und die Rechnungen bezahlen sich ja auch nicht von Luft un Liebe.^^


----------



## Terence Skill (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

traurige wahrheit @Bigdaddy... Ist ja auch nicht mehr so wie früher, wo man sich ebend mal 12 Jahre beim Bund verpflichten konnte, um seinen Meister usw dort zu machen. Da wird überall gestrichen und gekürzt. Noch dazu ist eine Meisterausbildung neben seinem Hauptberuf ein knallhartes Stück arbeit, das auche erstmal bewältigt werden will. Wenn man dazu noch Familie hat sind das echt übel harte Jahre.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jap, das gänge bei mir entweder 2 Jahre durchgängig oder 3 Jahre Abendkurs. 
Und beides ist nicht möglich vom Finanziellen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hmm, mein betrieb bezahlt weiterbildungen in den allermeisten fällen  
Und wenn man wirklich von ,,klein" an in der schule gut mitmacht und einen guten schulabschluss macht, was definitiv kein hexenwerk ist, und sich damit einen guten ausbildungsplatz verschafft, dann kann einem relativ wenig mehr passieren. Aber wie gesagt, es fängt alles von kindesalter an, wenn man so will schon ab der grundschule. Aber da unsere politik die bildung viel zu weit unten in ihrer prioitätsliste stehen hat, und wir immer mehr jugendliche haben deren verstand sehr fragwürdig ist, gibt es immer mehr schulabgänger mit entweder gar keinem abschluss oder einem grottenschlechten abschluss. Und du terence, du hast doch arbeit oder? also, dann kann es ja kein wunderwerk sein, dass man arbeit findet


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Trotzdem muss man immer einen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis machen.
Ein guter Schulabschluss bedeutet noch lange nicht, das man auch gut in der Arbeit gut ist.
Jeder hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Ich bin halt im Schulischen nicht so der bringer, kann aber im Handwerklichen dafür besser mit anpacken. 
Es ist halt alles nicht so leicht.^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

jo klar, aber ich sag mal so: jeder mensch kann irgendwas gut. es is schon teilweise blöd, dass gerade im handwerklichen bereich oft zu stark auf die zeugnisse geschaut wird. Was will ich mit einem, der n schnitt im zeugnis von 1,0 hat, aber keinen nagel in die wand hauen kann? ^^
aber so blöd es is, n gewisser gutes abschluss gehört halt dazu, aber das is auch kein hexenwerk. Ich war auch nie der lerner, meistens hab ich am abend davor angefangen zu lernen, aber habe trotzdem n  Schnitt von ca 2,4 (wobei mich mein einziger 4er, in sport, ziemlich runterzieht -.-) und hab ne gute ausbildung gefunden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> möchtest du damit jemand spezielles hier ansprechen?


Nein, aber das es zu viele Leute gibt, die man in der Wirtschaft nicht gebrauchen kann, die hier einfach nicht tragbar sind, da sie nur Schaden anrichten!

Diese Leute sollten dann besser zuhause blaben, von daher ist unser Sozialsystem nicht verkehrt, man muss es nur besser ausbauen und so gestalten, dass man in jeder Lage halbwegs anständig leben kann.

Natürlich sollte man arbeiten, aber wenn jemand absolut keinen Bock dazu hat oder nicht fähig dazu ist, sollt er besser zu hause bleiben, wo er am wenigsten Schaden anrichten kann...


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Edit: Im Endeffekt mag ich Leute nicht die ihre Job nicht können und finde das asozialer, als leute die mit Absicht von hartz 4  leben und damit rumprahlen das diese nicht arbeiten müssen.


Dem kann ich mich nur absolut anschließen!

Leider wird das von der dt. Propaganda Maschinerie unterschlagen, hier wird immer schön brav auf die H4ler eingedroschen, andere Sichtweisen werden nicht beleuchtet...
Merk ich auch bei meiner 'lieben' Tante aus Frankfurt, die diesen Mist kommentarlos gefressen hat (ist vermutlich auch noch FDP Wählerin)...


----------



## Terence Skill (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich habe Arbeit, das stimmt. Aber ich habe auch lange gebraucht um meinen jetzigen Job zu bekommen. Obwohl ich damals auch eine sehr gute Facharbeiterprüfung hingelget habe (insgesamt 89 Punkte) und in der Praxisprüfung sogar eine 1 hatte (93 Punkte) wurde ich von meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb nicht übernommen... Das war wirtschaftlich dort einfach nicht möglich. Ich habe alles mögliche machen müssen und bin auch 2 Jahre lang als Zeitarbeiter jede Woche quer durch Deutschland gefahren. Im Endeffekt habe ich so meinen jetzigen Arbeitgeber kennengelernt, aber es war definitiv extremes Glück das ich hatte. Viele meiner ehemaligen Kollegen aus der Ausbildung hatten dieses Glück nicht. 
Wenn ich die H4 Sätze sehe, bekomme ich das blanke grauen... Gott bewahre mich davor Arbeitslos zu werden, aber wenn das passieren würde, wäre ich finanziell völlig ruiniert. Ich sehe ja was ich im Moment an monatlichen Fixkosten trage, und die gehen schon in die Richtung der 300€ Marke... ich wüsste nicht wovon man bzw ich dann leben sollte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@terence : darf ich fragen aus welchem teil Deutschlands du kommst?


----------



## Terence Skill (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja sicher, ich stamme aus Brandenburg und lebe im Moment im Berliner Stadtrand. Es ist sicherlich nicht die schönste Location und auch arbeitstechnisch ist hier nicht wirklich viel los. Aber ich bin hier eigentlich groß geworden und habe sämtliche Freunde und Bekannte hier... Als Arbeitsloser hat man es hier ziemlich schwer eine neue Wirkungsstätte zu finden. Wenn man aber das Glück hat und eine solche bekommen hat, lässt es sich hier schön leben. In meiner Zeit als Zeitarbeiter bin ich eigentlich fast überall in Deutschland gewesen. Schön war es oft auch, aber wirklich wohl fühlen tue ich mich nur hier.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wenn du in berlin bzw in dessen nähe wohnst, dann isses mir klar dass wir solche unterschiedliche meinungen haben. Denn wie schon mal erwähnt lebe ich ja in BW ganz im süden, und gerade hier in Friedrichshafen + umgebung siehts sehr gut aus mit der arbeitslosigkeit. Deshalb haben ,,wir hier im süden" auch sehr oft eine andere mentalität als ,,ihr im norden" speziell in berlin + umgebung, wo die arbeitslosigkeit ja ein sehr großes problem ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

so, schaut mal Stern Tv jetzt an (RTL). da könnt ihr mal sehen, wie die H4ler gewollt sind zu arbeiten...
da bekommtm an son hals. Die ausreden immer die gleichen: kann nix arbeiten weil krank sein (original zitat von den lieben immigranten) , nich so mein ding, lieber H4 als arbeiten, unter 15€ netto arbeite ich nicht....
Und dann krank weil sie fett sind, man bekomm ich da n hals


----------



## schub97 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich kapier dich nicht.Es sind nicht alle Wirtschaftsklassen gleich.Warum willst du das nicht verstehen?Dein Zitat mit den Netto is indirekt berechtigt hat zwar nichts mit dem Netton zutun aber:Fändest du es toll wenn dir 60 % des erarbeiten geldes einfach abgezogen wird?Bestimmt nicht.Wenn die das abschaffen würden müssten sie Beiträge derer Kürzen die Faul rumsitzen und nicht derer die unter 400(z.B. 1-euro-Job) arbeiten.Es sind nicht alle gleich.Aber das willst du ja nicht verstehen.

MfG schub97


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Natürlich sind nicht alle gleich
Das macht es trotzdem nicht richtiger denen die nicht wollen das Geld in den Hintern zu blasen.
Und solche Berichte wie auf RTL helfen sicherlich auch nicht weiter die Akzeptanz derer die wollen zu erhöhen.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@RTL-Bericht: Tja, was habt ihr denn für ein Ergebnis erwartet?

Wenn ich H4 Empfänger wäre und zum Amt muss und da steht ein Kamerateam davor, dass mich einfach so anspricht, mich filmt, ohne mich vorher gefragt zu haben, ob das für mich in Ordnung ist und die mich dann auch noch ganz ungeniert absolut private Dinge fragen, würde ich auch weg gehen und "Kein Interesse" antworten. Ich würde denen gar nicht erst zuhören!

Wenn man die Berichterstattung aus den Medien zu H4 kennt und dann vor laufender Kamera, unvorbereitet gefragt wird, ob man H4 bekommt und nicht lieber einen Job haben wollen würde, würde ich mich nicht darauf einlassen ein Interview zu geben. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass mir die Worte im Mund umgedreht werden und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen nur Ausschnitte meiner Antworten gezeigt werden würden. Ich kann die, die "das Angebot" abgelehnt haben, durchaus verstehen.


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist echt sowas von typisch... Es wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt das man sich eine Meinung über eine so große Gruppe nicht durch irgendwelche Medien auferlegen lassen sollte... Und erst recht nicht von diesem volksverblödendem Axel-Springer Haufen! Dümmstes Bild-Niveau...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Kann ich voll verstehen, dass ein Großteil keinen Bock auf Schichtarbeit (Nachts/Wochenende/Feiertags) für 950€ netto bei Mc Donalds hat und schon gar nicht wenn Menschen eine qualifizierte Ausbildung haben. Mc Donalds ist ein globaler/milliarden-schwerer Konzern, da ist so ein Dumpinglohn schon eine Frechheit. 

Mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch hier, der eine qualifizierte Ausbildung hat würde bei Mc Donalds Schichtarbeit für 950€ machen. Wenn man auch nur ein Kind hat, würde es sich sowieso wieder nicht lohnen, da man wieder mit ALG2 aufstocken müsste, aber ich denke Mc Donalds zielt mit diesem Dumpinglohn sowieso nur auf alleinstehende Menschen ab.

Was Stern-TV da macht ist purer Populismus für die regierende Koalition. Hätten sie lieber mal die Leute gefragt was sie von Beruf sind und ihnen dann das Angebot gemacht ihnen in ihrem Beruf eine Stelle mit tariflichen Lohn zu besorgen, da hätte die Mehrheit sicher nicht nein gesagt.

Ich kann nur allen arbeitslosen Menschen, die keine feste Stelle in ihrem Beruf zu tariflichen Löhnen bekommen, empfehlen es so wie ich zu machen: 

Macht euer Abi nach, geht studieren, aber lasst euch nicht ausbeuten!


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

aber McDoof is immer noch beeser als H4. estens man bekommt doch mehr geld, zweitens man hat was zu tun, und drittens hockt man nicht dem staat auf der kasse. 
Auch wenn stern TV nicht die beste Quelle ist (aber sicherlich auch nicht die schlechteste ), so und so ähnlich sieht es auch wo anders in Detuschland aus ...
@Riot: das mit dem studieren usw mag ja gut sein, jeodh sollte es schon auch noch menschen mit ,,normalen" bildungsstandard geben. Denn wenn es nur noch hochstudierte und untergebildete menschen gibt, fällt der jetzt schon bedrohte mittelstand immer mehr weg...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@CPU-GPU

Was ich mit meiner Aussage meine ist, dass ich lieber studiere und vom Staat lebe als mich bei Mc Donalds ausbeuten zu lassen. Für 1500€ würde ich auch bei Mc Donalds arbeiten. Es wäre auch absolut kein Problem für Mc Donalds solche Löhne zu bezahlen, dann würden halt die Hauptaktionäre jedes Jahr z.b. nur 5 statt 10 Millionen machen. Aber weil die oben den Hals nicht voll bekommen, müssen die unten bluten. Naja ich boykottiere Mc Donalds sowieso, da gehe ich als Vegetarier lieber zur Pizzeria oder Falafel-Bude um die Ecke und unterstütze mit meinem Geld den Einzelhändler.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nur mal nebenbei bemerkt: Ich arbeite sozusagen auch für nur knapp 200€ im Monat Vollzeit, wahrscheinlich sogar weniger. Und die Verlockung ist groß, sich auf die "faule Haut" zu legen um den Tag mit meiner Frau und meinen Kindern zu verbringen. Wäre nicht schlecht. Erstmal. Aber dann bleibts auch bei H4! Ich will irgendwann in meinem eigenen Haus wohnen! Und das werde ich niemals können, wenn ich mich auf H4 ausruhen würde. Darum arbeite ich und hoffe, dass ich irgendwann mal so viel Geld verdienen kann, dass das mit dem Haus klappt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@riot: naja, aber was ich dann nicht leiden kann, wenn die ganzen hochstudierten sich erst was weiss ich wie hoch studieren, dann aber keinen der eh schon relativ seltenen jobs finden, und dann sich bockig hinsetzen und gar nix arbeiten, weil sie sich zu fein dafür sind eine ,,normale" arbeit zu machen. das ist dann ja auch ********, und zwar für den studierten und den staat. und das alles nur weil das Ego so groß ist, und dann können wieder die steuerzahler dafür bluten  schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## schub97 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Och der arme Staat.Soll ich jetzt heulen?Wer so dumm is und sich von der Welt ausbeuten lässt muss es nicht an den ärmeren hängen lassen.

also ich fänd es doof,das den Arbeitslosen,die arbeiten wollen,was aufgezwungen würde.Wenn man Stress hat und den Job überhaupt nicht leiden kann,hält man das  nicht aus.......In den Drittländern geht es ja sowohl erwachsenen aber natürlich auch kindern so....aber die brauchen das bisschen geld um zu überleben.Kein Wunder dass die dort,abgesehen von  schlechten sicherheitsvorkehrungen,sterben.Man sollte sich schon wenigstens einen Job aus den vorgegebenen aussuchen können(wenn es so wär).Und oft ist es so,dass die "Reichen" das Geld sich gar nicht erarbeitet haben,sondern einfach nru von reichen abgegriffen haben.Und diese leute,die ebenso faul sind,aber trotzdem viel Geld haben,werden vom Staat verschont?Das nennt sich hierzulande "Demokratie". (--->)

Mfg schub97


----------



## james07 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

viel zu hoch, Essensmarken austeilen und die gesamte Bande raus schicken und Spielplätze und Parks säubern. Es gibt genug die haben nicht 341€ zum leben trotz 200h Monat. Sie müssen alles selber bezahlen, da ist nix mit Miete vom Amt, Befreiung von GEZ, Nebenkosten abrechnung, nee alles selber und dann weniger als die Pagage. Also streichen auf ein minimum!!!!!!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> Och der arme Staat.
> 
> Mfg schub97


Och, leider sind WIR der staat, also auch du


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



james07 schrieb:


> viel zu hoch, Essensmarken austeilen und die gesamte Bande raus schicken und Spielplätze und Parks säubern. Es gibt genug die haben nicht 341€ zum leben trotz 200h Monat. Sie müssen alles selber bezahlen, da ist nix mit Miete vom Amt, Befreiung von GEZ, Nebenkosten abrechnung, nee alles selber und dann weniger als die Pagage. Also streichen auf ein minimum!!!!!!!


Also das glaube ich einfach mal nicht. Oder anders herum gefragt: Wer arbeitet denn bitte 200h/Monat und hat dann weniger als ein H4-Empfänger?


----------



## james07 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Kann ich dir sagen ich und meine anderen 50 Kollegen. 830€ Netto, dann Miete und alles Weg was Harz IV von uns(also Staat bekommen) bleibt weniger als 341€ zum leben. Es scheinen viele zu vergessen das die Summe was die Harzer erhalten für sie Cash ist! Was jeder normale zahlen muß bekommen die vom Staat erstattet. Also kürzen!!!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



james07 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen ich und meine anderen 50 Kollegen. 830€ Netto, dann Miete und alles Weg was Harz IV von uns(also Staat bekommen) bleibt weniger als 341€ zum leben. Es scheinen viele zu vergessen das die Summe was die Harzer erhalten für sie Cash ist! Was jeder normale zahlen muß bekommen die vom Staat erstattet. Also kürzen!!!



Mit Verlaub gesagt: 

Wenn es wirklich stimmt, dass du für umgerechnet 4,15€ (200Std./830€) arbeitest, oder besser gesagt dich ausbeuten lässt, selbst Schuld! Wenn sich alle Menschen weigern würden solche Ausbeuter-Stellen anzunehmen, würde die Regierung mal ganz schnell einen Mindestlohn einführen und man könnte zu menschenwürdigen Löhnen arbeiten gehen.

Sag uns doch bitte einmal was für eine Firma das ist wo du arbeitest? Geht es dieser Firma dermaßen schlecht oder freut sich euer Chef einfach nur, dass es Leute gibt die sich zu diesem Stundenlohn ausbeuten lassen?

Im Übrigen hast du bei der Einkommenshöhe Anspruch auf Aufstockung durch ALG2.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Och, leider sind WIR der staat, also auch du



Leider behandelt uns der Staat aber nicht so bzw geht mehr auf die Bedürfnisse der 'Geld Heinis' a la Content Mafia, Zeitungsverlägen und anderen ein...

*Der Sinn von Hartz4 ists die Löhne zu senken!*
Denn bei H4 *musst *du einen Job, der dir angeboten wird, annehmen.
Leider geht H4 aber auch sehr stark auf Kosten kleinerer Unternehmen, deren Personalabteilungen sich um wesentlich mehr Bewerbungen kümmern müssen (=es wurd dadurch auch die Jobsuche erschwert, da viele Firmen denken, dass sich der H4ler bewirbt, weil er es muss!)


----------



## schub97 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Och, leider sind WIR der staat, also auch du



Ja,aber der Staat lässt sich komplett ausnehmen(EU,UN,Spenden etc) und dafür sollen die ärmeren zahlen?Und es gibt genug leute die viel geld haben aber trotzdem nicht arbeiten.Diese Leute könenn ruhig auch mal was bezahlen,denn die haben das geld nicht verdieent.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> Ja,aber der Staat lässt sich komplett ausnehmen(EU,UN,Spenden etc) und dafür sollen die ärmeren zahlen?Und es gibt genug leute die viel geld haben aber trotzdem nicht arbeiten.Diese Leute könenn ruhig auch mal was bezahlen,denn die haben das geld nicht verdieent.


klar läst eer sich ausnehmen, was ich auch äußerst unfair finde. weil im endeffekt verprasseln die scheiss politiker UNSER steuergeld für sachen, die die steuerzahler zum größten teil überhaupt nicht einsehen/wollen. die machen halt solange bis es wieder ne revolution gibt, die vermutlich wieder blutig wird...

und sag mal den neureichen proleten,sie sollen was von ihrem geld abgeben, ich glaube da wirst du auf taube ohren stoßen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mein gott, was ihr immer mit eurer genau so billigen ausrede mit dem auto habt? Erstens kann man z.B. in großen städten ala berlin frankfurt usw sehr gut ohne auto rumkommen, sogar besser mit den öftl. verkehrsmitteln als mit dem auto.



Super. Damit haben wir ja sicherlich schon 3-4% der Bevölkerung abgedeckt.
Jetzt weiter im Kapitel, zu den HartzIV Hochburgen im ländlichen Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Meck-Pomm...

Ich wohn im Hauptkaff von SH, vielleicht 15-20 Minuten Fahrrad vom Zentrum entfernt. Das Institut, zu dem ich jeden Tag hin muss, liegt in Sichtweite des Landtages, es gibt eine direkte Busverbindung fast von Tür zu Tür. Klingt prima?
Bis man auf die Taktung guckt. Bei einem Bus pro Stunde später am Abend, maximal zwei am Mittag und Samstags und Sonntags noch weniger nehm sogar ich als bekennender Öko manchmal das Auto, wenns Fahrrad kaputt ist.

Was sollen da Leute machen, die umsteigen müssen (+10 Minuten Wartezeit in Hauptzeiten, schonmal +50 Minuten Wartezeit in Nebenzeiten. Dazu vervierfacht sich ggf. die Strecke, weil es kaum Querverbindungen gibt) oder gar Leute, die nicht in der einzigen größeren Stadt der Umgebung leben? Gerade aufm Land gibt es kaum Arbeitsplätze und die Busverbindungen bestehen z.T. aus zweimal vormittags, zweimal abends. Das passt auf keine Arbeitszeiten, ggf. auf keinen Arbeitstag.
Von Jobs, bei denen man zum Kunden fahren muss, mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Und außerdem: ein kleines günstiges gebracuhtes kann man für kleines geld kaufen



Und wovon unterhälts man? Ne billige Schrottkarre für <500€ (was für einen HartzIVer schon ein Jahr sparen bedeuten kann) steht i.d.R. zum Verkauf, weil sie im Quartal mehr Werkstattkosten verschlingt, als sie wert ist. Dazu Steuern und Versicherung.



> den führerschein kann man sich auch leisten.  Das kann sich auch ein azubi leisten



Überraschung: Azubis kriegen ein Gehalt. Die meisten, die davon noch was übrig behalten, haben entweder weitere Einkommensquellen (meist Naturalien von Hotel Mamma) oder sind in späteren Lehrjahren, in denen man durchaus mehr bekommen kann, als n HartzIVer.
Weiß nicht, wie bei euch die Preise sind, aber in Frankfurt wurden schon vor 10 Jahren umgerechnet 1000€ als Minimum angesetzt. Mitlerweile dürfte jemand, der sich n bissl blöd anstellt (und das weiß man vorher nicht, also sollte man die nötigen Reserven haben - ein halber Führerschein nützt schließlich nichts) vermutlich 2000€ einplanen.
Noch ein einigermaßen verkehrssicheres Auto für 1000€ draufgerechnet und du bist ziemlich genau bei der maximalen Summe, die ein 20 jähriger HartzIV-Empfänger maximal besitzen darf. (wohlgemerkt: Am Monatsanfang)



> Ich lebe nicht hinterm mond, vielleicht liegt es aber daran dass hier in baden-Würtemmberg, speziell in meiner gegend, inder die arbeitslosenrate sehr gering ist und man wirklich arbeit finden kann wenn man will.



Das könnte wohl ein Faktor sein... 
Leute, die in Gegenden leben, wo Arbeit leicht zu finden sind, sollten ihr "Arbeit findet man doch leicht" vielleicht nicht unbedingt als Maßstab für alle Leute in diesem Land nehmen...





Terence Skill schrieb:


> Da kann man auch als Beispiel mal den Beamtensektor ansehen!
> 1. sind dort die Krankenstände extrem hoch...viele machen da dauernd faulkrank usw!



Ich glaube, du driftest mal wieder in Vorurteile ab...



> 2.Ich erfahre es grade wieder am eigenen Leib mit dem Beispiel Finanzamt!
> Ich habe meine Steuererklärung Anfang Februar eingereicht und habe bis heute keinen Cent erhalten! Es geht immerhin um über 3000€ und die lassen sich dort feiern wie kein zweiter! Auf Nachfrage bekommt man dann nur Sätze wie "Wir haben dafür 6 Monate Zeit" usw. zu hören...
> Da könnt ich platzen wenn mir sone Tussi da so kommt!



Und die könnte wahrscheinlich platzen, wenn schon wieder irgend son Depp erwartet, dass sie von allen Steuerpflichtigen den Bearbeitungsstand ihrer Steuererklärung griffbereit oder besser noch im Kopf hat...




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, mein betrieb bezahlt weiterbildungen in den allermeisten fällen



Schön für dich. Welcher Betrieb bezahlt HartzVIern eine Weiterbildung?
Der, der 1€ Jobber für Tätigkeiten einsetzt, die eigentlich Festangestellte machen sollten?



> Und wenn man wirklich von ,,klein" an in der schule gut mitmacht und einen guten schulabschluss macht, was definitiv kein hexenwerk ist, und sich damit einen guten ausbildungsplatz verschafft, dann kann einem relativ wenig mehr passieren. Aber wie gesagt, es fängt alles von kindesalter an, wenn man so will schon ab der grundschule.



Das sind 4 "Wenn"s für ein "relativ wenig" und das ganze beginnt in einem Alter, in dem mangelndes Bewußtsein für die Ansprüche des Arbeitsmarktes nicht unbedingt auf Unwillen zurückzuführen ist.

Aber Eltern kann man praktisch auch nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen. Und selbst wenn: Man hat weiterhin jemandem vor sich stehen, bei dem man froh wäre, wenn er einigermaßen lesbares Deutsch schreiben könnte.
(wie dieses Forum beweißt, können einige das nichtmal, wenn sie beliebig viel Zeit und Browser-Plug-Ins zur Verfügung haben)




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> so, schaut mal Stern Tv jetzt an (RTL). da könnt ihr mal sehen, wie die H4ler gewollt sind zu arbeiten...
> da bekommtm an son hals. Die ausreden immer die gleichen:



Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass es immer die gleichen Medien sind, die immer nach dem gleichen Stereotyp suchen, an dem man immer das gleiche entrüsten aufhängen kann...




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Riot: das mit dem studieren usw mag ja gut sein, jeodh sollte es schon auch noch menschen mit ,,normalen" bildungsstandard geben. Denn wenn es nur noch hochstudierte und untergebildete menschen gibt, fällt der jetzt schon bedrohte mittelstand immer mehr weg...



Bei der heutigen Joblandschaft wird sich der zukünftige Mittelstand aus studierten Leuten zusammenzusetzen. Oberschicht wird man durchn Studium schon lange nicht mehr und da die meisten Jobs mitlerweile einiges an spezieller Bildung vorraussetzen, die Betriebe aber zu geizig sind, selbst auszubilden, ist der Staat dran und muss die genormten Arbeitskräfte liefern.






Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Es wäre auch absolut kein Problem für Mc Donalds solche Löhne zu bezahlen, dann würden halt die Hauptaktionäre jedes Jahr z.b. nur 5 statt 10 Millionen machen.



Vielleicht sollte man mal anmerken, dass MacDonalds ein Franchise-Unternehmen ist und von einem Großteil des Geldes, das durch die Filialen wandert, nie etwas zu Gesicht bekommt und auch nicht die dortigen Löhne festlegt.
Das ist macht der nette Mittelständler aus der Region.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @riot: naja, aber was ich dann nicht leiden kann, wenn die ganzen hochstudierten sich erst was weiss ich wie hoch studieren, dann aber keinen der eh schon relativ seltenen jobs finden, und dann sich bockig hinsetzen und gar nix arbeiten, weil sie sich zu fein dafür sind eine ,,normale" arbeit zu machen. das ist dann ja auch ********, und zwar für den studierten und den staat. und das alles nur weil das Ego so groß ist, und dann können wieder die steuerzahler dafür bluten  schon mal daran gedacht?



Auch wenn ich dir im Prinzip recht gebe (und selbst ja noch länger dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen will  ):
Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft sich die Studenten vorhalten lassen müssen, dass ein Studium ja eine Investition in ihre Zukunft ist und dass sie später die dicke Kohle verdienen werden und deswegen jetzt ruhig dick Schulden aufnehmen und für ihr Studium blechen sollen, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn sich jemand am Ende hinstellt und verlangt, dass er nach dem ganzen Scheiß auch das bekommt, was ihm die ganze Zeit als "dir gehts schon viel zu gut und dir wirds noch besser gehen" vorgehalten wurde.




schub97 schrieb:


> Ja,aber der Staat lässt sich komplett ausnehmen(EU,UN,Spenden etc)



Der Staat spendet afaik nicht und die Zahlungen an UN und die (Netto-)Zahlungen an die EU sind nichts, rein gar nichts, im Vergleich zu dem, was der Staat für die Wirtschaft tut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

,,Auch wenn ich dir im Prinzip recht gebe (und selbst ja noch länger dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen will  ):
Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft sich die Studenten vorhalten lassen müssen, dass ein Studium ja eine Investition in ihre Zukunft ist und dass sie später die dicke Kohle verdienen werden und deswegen jetzt ruhig dick Schulden aufnehmen und für ihr Studium blechen sollen, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn sich jemand am Ende hinstellt und verlangt, dass er nach dem ganzen Scheiß auch das bekommt, was ihm die ganze Zeit als "dir gehts schon viel zu gut und dir wirds noch besser gehen" vorgehalten wurde."
is schon richtig, aber mit wie viel jahren studiert man in der regel? so um die 20 jahre rum, um den dreh wirds sein.
Und ich finde in dem alter sollte man schon so realistisch denken können, vor allem die studenten die ja schon vorher (im idealfall) nicht dumm sein sollten, dass man nicht zu 100% gleich nach dem studium den job bekommt mit dem man porsche fahren und sich ne villa kaufen kann 
deswegen mach ICH jetzt auch erst mal ne grund solide ausbildung als mechatroniker, und später kann man immer noch studieren wenn man lust darauf hat. aber ich würde in jedem fall immer erst mal ne praktische ausbildung machen, weil wenn man ne gute ausbildung in der tasche hat, hat man es (relativ) leicht einen guten beruf zu finden, acuh wenn man zwischendurch mal nicht gearbeitet bzw studiert hat


----------



## Terence Skill (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du driftest mal wieder in Vorurteile ab...


 
Tja, wenn du das denkst dann kannst du doch mal deine ach so geliebten Statistiken hervorsuchen! Und siehe da  Im Beamtensektor ist der Krankenstand teilweise sogar mehr als doppelt so hoch wie beim normalen Arbeitnehmer... Erstaunlich das der körperlich oft härter arbeitende "Normale" offensichtlich weit mehr wegsteckt...  Natürlich liegt das nicht an dem grundverschiedenen Kündigungsschutz *ironie off* 
Belege für den Krankenstand findest du in Massen bei Google...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die könnte wahrscheinlich platzen, wenn schon wieder irgend son Depp erwartet, dass sie von allen Steuerpflichtigen den Bearbeitungsstand ihrer Steuererklärung griffbereit oder besser noch im Kopf hat...


 
Zum 1. ist deine Ausdrucksweise mehr als unangebracht, den unser einer würde für dieses "Depp" mit Sicherheit eine gelbe kassieren. Denk da mal an deine Vorbildfunktion als Moderator!

Zum 2. ist das Finanzamt angehalten auf Nachfrage auch Auskunft über den Bearbeitungsstand zu erteilen! Angehalten heisst allerdings nicht verpflichtet, zumindest nicht gegenüber Privatleuten. Ausserdem gibt es intern Vorgaben solche Sachen innerhalb von 6 bis max. 12 Wochen zu erledigen! Genauso hat diese Bearbeiterin auch nur die Steuerpflichtigen aus ihrem Kreis und nur bestimmter Nachnamen (z.B. A-D) zu bearbeiten. Auch verlangt niemand das aus dem Kopf. Dafür gibt es heute Computer  Es ist dort bei weitem nicht so viel zu tun, wie du vielleicht denkst! Meine Ex-Freundin arbeitet auch beim Finanzamt, allerdings leider in einer anderen Stadt. Und auch Sie sorgt regelmäßig für den überdurchschnittlichen hohen Krankenstand...
Diese nette Aussage der Bearbeiterin von wegen "Sie hätte 6 Monate Zeit" ist nicht korrekt. Da interpretiert Sie was falsch! Den nach 6 Monaten hat man die Möglichkeit eine Unätigkeitsbeschwerde einzureichen, das hat nichts mit der Bearbeitungszeit zu tun.
Ausserdem habe ich meine Erklärung wirklich früh abgegeben, in einer Zeit in der weit weniger Erklärungen zu bearbeiten sind als jetzt.
Wenn du vielleicht selber mal in die Lage kommst und eine ordentliche Rückzahlung erwartest, siehst du das in meiner Situation sicher kaum anders!
Schulde du dem Finanzamt mal Geld, da wirst du bei den dir gebotenen Fristen zur Zahlung (z.B. 14 Tage) mit den Ohren schlackern!


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Was ich mit(...)meine ist, dass ich lieber(...)vom Staat lebe(...).



Genau. Und als Dankeschoen dafuer haust Du seinen uniformtragenden Angestellten an jedem ersten Mai eins auffe Omme und zuendest die Autos derjenigen an, die mit ihren Steuern und Abgaben Deine Existenz subventionieren.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was du noch vergessen hast, ich verkaufe Heroin an kleine Kinder und schicke meine Lebensgefährtin anschaffen.

Entschuldigung, dass ich es gewagt habe auf Bildung zu setzen und mich nicht gleich der Wirtschaft zur Ausbeutung, äh Verfügung bereit gestellt habe.

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, Studium ist den Menschen vorbehalten deren Eltern das finanzieren können und nicht solchen Schmarotzern wie mir. Ist ja nicht so, dass man dieses Bafög dem Staat zurück zahlen müsste.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Warum hast Du Dein Posting ueberarbeitet? Ich habe die Urfassung zwar nicht erleben duerfen, aber ich wette, ich haette meine helle Freude an ihr gehabt.

Was Deine Ische so treibt (was fuer ein herrliches Wortspiel ...), weiss ich nicht und ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe. Immerhin wuerde Deine Theorie aber erklaeren, woher die Kohle fuer Deinen Hardwarefetisch kommt. Denn von dem bisschen Bafoeg, dass der deutsche Unterdrueckungsstaat einem darbenden Studentenpflaenzlein wie Dir zugesteht, ist der wohl nicht zu finanzieren.

Ohnehin ging es mir aber auch nicht so sehr um Deine wirtschaftlichen Verhaeltnisse als um Dein Verhaeltniss zu ebendem Staat, der zum Geben (je mehr, desto besser) scheinbar gerade eben noch gut genug ist und den Du ansonsten am liebsten mit der Abrissbirne reformieren moechtest.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Dein Posting ueberarbeitet? Ich habe die Urfassung zwar nicht erleben duerfen, aber ich wette, ich haette meine helle Freude an ihr gehabt.



Ich habe folgende Korrektur durchgeführt:

"Entschuldige das..." in "Entschuldige, dass..." geändert. Auch dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen, würde ich aus besseren Verhältnissen kommen, wäre mir dieser Fauxpas sicher nicht unterlaufen.



JePe schrieb:


> Was Deine Ische so treibt (was fuer ein herrliches Wortspiel ...), weiss ich nicht und ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe.



Entschuldige, dass ich dich mit meiner "Ische" belästigt habe. Entschuldige auch, dass ich sie als meine "Lebensgefährtin" bezeichnet habe, wie ich sehe ist die abwertende/sexistische Bezeichnung "Ische" angebrachter. 



JePe schrieb:


> Immerhin wuerde Deine Theorie aber erklaeren, woher die Kohle fuer Deinen Hardwarefetisch kommt. Denn von dem bisschen Bafoeg, dass der deutsche Unterdrueckungsstaat einem darbenden Studentenpflaenzlein wie Dir zugesteht, ist der wohl nicht zu finanzieren.



Absolut richtig und auf die Idee zu meinen ca. 600€ Bafög noch 400€ dazu zu verdienen würde ich nie kommen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ohnehin ging es mir aber auch nicht so sehr um Deine wirtschaftlichen Verhaeltnisse als um Dein Verhaeltniss zu ebendem Staat, der zum Geben (je mehr, desto besser) scheinbar gerade eben noch gut genug ist und den Du ansonsten am liebsten mit der Abrissbirne reformieren moechtest.



Nein, nicht reformieren sondern Revolution um ein stalinistisches Regime zu errichten, das hättest du doch wissen müssen.

Hierauf möchte ich dir einmal ernst antworten: 

Ich möchte gar nicht, dass dieser Staat mehr gibt. Die aktuellen ALG2-Leistungen reichen meiner Ansicht nach aus. Mir geht es darum, dass dieser Staat dafür sorgt, dass es sich lohnt arbeiten zu gehen, indem er z.b. einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn von 9€ einführt.


----------



## schub97 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ,,Auch wenn ich dir im Prinzip recht gebe (und selbst ja noch länger dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen will  ):
> Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft sich die Studenten vorhalten lassen müssen, dass ein Studium ja eine Investition in ihre Zukunft ist und dass sie später die dicke Kohle verdienen werden und deswegen jetzt ruhig dick Schulden aufnehmen und für ihr Studium blechen sollen, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn sich jemand am Ende hinstellt und verlangt, dass er nach dem ganzen Scheiß auch das bekommt, was ihm die ganze Zeit als "dir gehts schon viel zu gut und dir wirds noch besser gehen" vorgehalten wurde."
> is schon richtig, aber mit wie viel jahren studiert man in der regel? so um die 20 jahre rum, um den dreh wirds sein.
> Und ich finde in dem alter sollte man schon so realistisch denken können, vor allem die studenten die ja schon vorher (im idealfall) nicht dumm sein sollten, dass man nicht zu 100% gleich nach dem studium den job bekommt mit dem man porsche fahren und sich ne villa kaufen kann
> deswegen mach ICH jetzt auch erst mal ne grund solide ausbildung als mechatroniker, und später kann man immer noch studieren wenn man lust darauf hat. aber ich würde in jedem fall immer erst mal ne praktische ausbildung machen, weil wenn man ne gute ausbildung in der tasche hat, hat man es (relativ) leicht einen guten beruf zu finden, acuh wenn man zwischendurch mal nicht gearbeitet bzw studiert hat



Aber meinst du es ist im Bereich"Buchbinderei" so leicht ein Job zu finden?Es gibt Sektoren die sowieso schon langsam an Nutzen verlieren,was durch die Wirtschaftskrise noch verstärkt wird.Wenn man ein Kind hat,findet man erst Recht keinen Job,vorallem wenn es aus der Kitazeit raus ist.Und Drei-Schichten-Arbeit ist für sowas zuviel.Und wenn man an die 50 kommt,wird man wohl kaum nen Studiumplatz finden.Und die Leute die studiert haben,haben zwar die Chance hohen Lohn zu bekommen,aber niedrige einen entsprechenden Job zu finden.Uber es ist nicht immer so leicht,wie du das vielleicht kennen gelernt hast.Hier in NRW wurde fast nur in die Industrie,in den Straßenverkehr und in das Bauunternehmen investiert.Es gibt viele unbewohnte Häuser und viel zu wenig Mitarbeiter in den Firmen(merkt man schon bei der ARGE,dem Arbeitsamt etc).Sogar unsere kleine Stadt mit 30000 Einwohnern hat ca 50 Millionen Euro Schulden,nur wegen einem Neubaugebiet,was zwar neu besiedelt wird,aber meist von Leuten die sowieso schon in der Stadt wohnten.Somit werden andere Häuser frei,die aber kaum jemand bewohnen will.Auf der Welt versteht niemand das man durch mehr Ausgaben besser durchkommt.Zwar hat man ein höheres Risiko auf Verluste,aber wenn man Gewinne macht,sind die deutlich größer.Wenn man das ganze richtig verplant,könnte man Verlusten entgegenwirken.Bei uns sollte man erstmal damit anfangen im Beamten und Ärztebreich mehr Jobs einzubauen.

MfG schub97


----------



## fighter0190 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da leider viele denken, dass sie nicht arbeiten müssen, weil das H4 Geld ja zum Leben reiche, bin ich strikt dagegen, es zu erhöhen.

Dann lieber so lassen oder verringern.


----------



## Lartens (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich glaube H4 hat seine Berechtigung und ist für die Leute die es benötigen auch absolut notwendig. Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, warum man in einem Sozialstaat, der auch noch zu den reichsten Länder dieser Welt gehört, eine solch unwürdige Diskussion führt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es wird auf dem Rücken der Ärmsten und Schwächsten immer und immer wieder die gleiche unsachlich und leider auch emotionale Diskussion geführt. Oft wird das Thema auch noch populistisch missbraucht.
Natürlich gibt es Schmarotzer, die das System ausnutzen. Die sind es auch die uns ein solches Bild vermitteln sollen. Die werden uns dauernd vor Augen geführt. Die gibt es überall in allen Bereichen, aber diese sind immer eine absolute Ausnahme und auch auch ein kleiner Anteil an der breiten Masse der H4 Empfänger.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die grosse Masse der H4 Empfänger gerne zum Amt, zur Tafel und zu sonstige Wohlfahrtsorganisationen zum "betteln" geht. Ich denke, dass die meisten lieber lieber arbeiten wollen, als ein H4 Schild mit sich rumzutragen.

Wieso braucht ein Staat wie Deutschland 16 Bundesländer und die dadurch notwendigen Beamtenapparate. Wieso brauchen wir mehr als 400 krankenkassen, wenn die Leistungskataloge doch sowieso annähernd gleich sind. 
Wieso müssen wir jeden 6ten Steuergroschen in eine direkte oder indirekte Subvention stecken?
Wieso brauchen wir einen Binnenschifffahrtsverwaltung mit 16.000 Angestellten für 8000 Deutsche Binnenschiffer?
Wieso haben wollen wir uns von der Atomenergie verabschieden, die auf Dauer günstiger und ökologischer ist Kohlekraftwerke Günstiger als Windräder und Solaranlagen. 
Wieso fördern wir Soloarenergie, wenn die Solarbranche nicht einmal, 0,2% zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt und noch weniger Beschäftige hält. Aber der Umsatz der Branche fast 30% aus dem Steueraufkommen subventioniert wird?
Wieso fördern wir mit Montanindustire/Bergbau eine sterbende Branche? Stütz diese über Jahrtzehnte mit Milliarden über Milliarden? Wieso steht der Stuerzahler für Rsiken aus dem bergbau gearde, wenn Unternhemen die Gewinne seit ewigen Zeiten abgesahnt haben und wenn jetzt etwas passiert zahlt derBUnd/Länder?

Die Liste läßt sich beliebig Fortsetzten. 

H4 Diskussionen sind Populismus und lenkt von den eigentlichen problem ab und verschleiert die Inkompetenz unser politischen Strukturen.

Um einer Diskussion vorzubeugen. Ich bin kein Sozialheini oder einer aus der 68er Bewegung. Normaler Angestellter im IT-Vertrieb bei einem großen deutschen rosa Unternehmen.

Laßt euch von den Politikern und Medien nicht für dumm verkaufen!!


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Da leider viele denken, dass sie nicht arbeiten müssen, weil das H4 Geld ja zum Leben reiche, bin ich strikt dagegen, es zu erhöhen.




Würdest du als Verpackungsmittelmechaniker (keine Ahnung was du in diesem Beruf verdienst) bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma für ca 700€ Netto arbeiten gehen?

Das ist nämlich meistens der Grund, weshalb viele Leute nicht arbeiten gehen wollen, wegen Lohndumping. Denn mit 700€ Netto kannst du keine Familie ernähren. Du wirst mit deinen 19 Jahren bestimmt noch bei deinen Eltern wohnen, für dich würde es vielleicht reichen. Aber sobal du eine eigene Wohnung hast, den Strom, das Internet, die Lebensmittel und das Auto selbst bezahlen musst, dann wirst du merken, dass du selbst als Single mit 700€ nicht über die Runden kommst. Wie soll man damit dann eine Familie ernähren können?

Zeitarbeitsfirmen und deren Lohndumping sind der Grund dafür, dass ich vor Jahren meinen erlernten Beruf aufgeben musste und eine zweite Ausbildung gemacht habe, damit ich wenigstens wieder von der eigenen Arbeit leben kann! 

Was denkst du, was das für ein Gefühl ist von 1600-1700€ als fest angestellter Facharbeiter dann später bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma auf 700-800€ gedrückt zu werden?

Aber vielleicht wird dir das auch passieren, ja ich wünsche es dir und allen anderen hier sogar, die so reden wie du und keinen Plan vom harten Leben da draußen haben!


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Lartens schrieb:


> Ich glaube H4 hat seine Berechtigung und ist für die Leute die es benötigen auch absolut notwendig. Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, warum man in einem Sozialstaat, der auch noch zu den reichsten Länder dieser Welt gehört, eine solch unwürdige Diskussion führt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es wird auf dem Rücken der Ärmsten und Schwächsten immer und immer wieder die gleiche unsachlich und leider auch emotionale Diskussion geführt. Oft wird das Thema auch noch populistisch missbraucht.


Absolute Zustimmung!



Lartens schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Schmarotzer, die das System ausnutzen. Die sind es auch die uns ein solches Bild vermitteln sollen. Die werden uns dauernd vor Augen geführt. Die gibt es überall in allen Bereichen, aber diese sind immer eine absolute Ausnahme und auch auch ein kleiner Anteil an der breiten Masse der H4 Empfänger.


Die wirklich schlimmen Schmarotzer in diesem System sind nicht die paar H4 Empfänger, die einfach keinen Bock haben zu arbeiten sondern sind auf der anderen Seite der Einkommensskala zu finden. Die richten zig mal so viel Schaden an, wie die paar H4ler! Über die nur zu gerne in einer solchen Diskussion verschwiegen oder aus dem Blick verloren...



Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso braucht ein Staat wie Deutschland 16 Bundesländer und die dadurch notwendigen Beamtenapparate.


Es lebe der föderalismus! Wir brauchen das natürlich nicht! Es jetzt aber wieder abzuschaffe, wo doch so viele davon profitieren, die aber für diese Entscheidungen nötig wären, grenzt an einer unmöglichen Aufgabe.



Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso brauchen wir mehr als 400 krankenkassen, wenn die Leistungskataloge doch sowieso annähernd gleich sind.


Brauchen? Hier könnte die gleiche Antwort stehen, wie schon bei der Frage zuvor 


Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso müssen wir jeden 6ten Steuergroschen in eine direkte oder indirekte Subvention stecken?


Den Wahnsinn konnte mir auch noch niemand erklären...


Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso brauchen wir einen Binnenschifffahrtsverwaltung mit 16.000 Angestellten für 8000 Deutsche Binnenschiffer?


Es lebe das Vieraugenprinzip  Der Deutsche verwaltet halt gern. Muss ja alles seine Richtigkeit haben!


Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso haben wollen wir uns von der Atomenergie verabschieden, die auf Dauer günstiger und ökologischer ist Kohlekraftwerke Günstiger als Windräder und Solaranlagen.


Milchmädchenrechnungsalarm!!
1. ist die Atomenergie nur günstiger, weil sie ohne Ende subventioniert wird. Viele der sechsten Groschen gehen dort hin.
2.Windräder und Solaranlagen produzieren nicht tonnenweise hochgiftigen Müll und später hochgiftige Ruinen/Bauschutt, der über viele tausend Jahre auch hochgiftig bleibt und von dem noch keiner weiß, wo man mit dem Dreck hin soll.
3. Auch Uran ist endlich.
4. Einmal "Bum" in Deutschland und das halbe Land wäre auf Jahrhunderte verseucht und es gäbe hundertausende Tote und Kranke.
5. Einmal "Bum" an der deutschen Grenze, und das halbe Land wäre auf Jahrhunderte verseucht und es gäbe hundertausende Tote und Kranke.
6. Einmal "Bum" sonstwo auf der Welt und das Land dort wäre auf Jahrhunderte verseucht und es gäbe hundertausende Tote und Kranke. Wie bei Tschernobyl wäre Deutschland höchstwahrscheinlich durch nuklearen Fallout direkt betroffen. Wie auch fast der gesamte Rest der Welt.


Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso fördern wir Soloarenergie, wenn die Solarbranche nicht einmal, 0,2% zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt und noch weniger Beschäftige hält. Aber der Umsatz der Branche fast 30% aus dem Steueraufkommen subventioniert wird?


Sowas nennt man Investitionen in die Zukunft 



Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso fördern wir mit Montanindustire/Bergbau eine sterbende Branche? Stütz diese über Jahrtzehnte mit Milliarden über Milliarden? Wieso steht der Stuerzahler für Rsiken aus dem bergbau gearde, wenn Unternhemen die Gewinne seit ewigen Zeiten abgesahnt haben und wenn jetzt etwas passiert zahlt derBUnd/Länder?


1. Weil die, die diese Förderungen abbauen könnten, gekaufte Politiker sind.
2. Da hängen viele Jobs dran und der Politiker/die Partei, der diese Subventionen streicht, auch die vielen Arbeitslosen verantworten müsste und dann hätten sie Angst nicht wieder gewählt zu werden. Alles rein persönliche Macht-/Einkommensentscheidungen der Politiker, für die mal wieder alle bluten dürfen...



Lartens schrieb:


> Die Liste läßt sich beliebig Fortsetzten.


Leider ja...



Lartens schrieb:


> H4 Diskussionen sind Populismus und lenkt von den eigentlichen problem ab und verschleiert die Inkompetenz unser politischen Strukturen.


Naja, sie verschleiert die Inkompetenz ja nicht unbedingt. Man könnte auch sagen, sie führt die Inkompetenz direkt vor


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*




Lartens schrieb:


> Ich glaube H4 hat seine Berechtigung und ist *für die Leute die es benötigen auch absolut notwendig*.



der wohl geilste Satz dem ich im Bezug auf dieses Thema jemals gehört habe 
ohne jetzt die anderen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.

was wäre denn wenn es KEINE Bezüge gibt 
ich mein neben einen rasanten Anstieg der Kriminalität der nun mal garantiert wäre....
ganz im Ernst, was wäre dann? hätten wir Millionen verwahrloster Opfer die jämmerlich verhungern und keinen Cent in der Tasche hätten?

Ich habe in meiner Familie und im Freundeskreis H4ler, daher verbitte ich mir vorab die Unterstellung "gegen" H4ler zu sein 

Aber diese Frage beschäftigt mich wirklich.....

----

@Topic
die Frage ist nicht richtig (ausführlich genug) gestellt um sie beantworten zu können!
wie so oft 

Im Verhältnis zum aktuellen Arbeitsmarkt ist H4 wohl so hoch, demnach zu hoch, um keinen Anreiz zu schaffen einen Einstiegsjob nachzugehen.....

Im Verhältnis zur deutschen Lebensunterhaltserwartung ist es wohl zu wenig....

Eine Lösung wäre den H4 anzuhaben und gleichzeitig das Lohn Niveau gut *anzuheben*….
Dieses Duett würde allerdings den staatlichen Finanzen ein ziemlicher Schlag in die Fresse sein…..und würde voraussetzen das der Staat seine Gelder quasi 100% kontrolliert und kein Scheiß mehr mit macht…
Ergo, nicht möglich….


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> is schon richtig, aber mit wie viel jahren studiert man in der regel? so um die 20 jahre rum, um den dreh wirds sein.
> Und ich finde in dem alter sollte man schon so realistisch denken können, vor allem die studenten die ja schon vorher (im idealfall) nicht dumm sein sollten, dass man nicht zu 100% gleich nach dem studium den job bekommt mit dem man porsche fahren und sich ne villa kaufen kann



Mit dem nicht-so-dumm wär ich mir mal nicht so sicher...
Studenten mögen leicht überdurchschnittliche Noten auf dem Abiturszeugniss stehen haben, aber mit Verstand hat das nicht unbedingt was zu tun. Man kann sehr viel mit Bulemielernen erreichen und selbst wenn logisches Denken dahinter steht, heißt das nicht, dass sich der/diejenige mal mit der wirklichen Welt auseinandergesetzt hat.
Aber davon abgesehen ging es ja nicht darum, dass die Leute schockiert wären, dass sie nicht den Job bekommen, der ihnen versprochen wurde, sondern dass sich nach allen Möglichkeiten weigern, etwas anderes zu machen, als das Versprochene. Deal ist halt Deal.



> deswegen mach ICH jetzt auch erst mal ne grund solide ausbildung als mechatroniker, und später kann man immer noch studieren wenn man lust darauf hat. aber ich würde in jedem fall immer erst mal ne praktische ausbildung machen, weil wenn man ne gute ausbildung in der tasche hat, hat man es (relativ) leicht einen guten beruf zu finden, acuh wenn man zwischendurch mal nicht gearbeitet bzw studiert hat



Das gilt so auch nicht mehr, in einigen Branchen ist eine alte Ausbildung gar nichts wert, in anderen Branchen ist herrscht extremer Mangel,...
Umgekehrt nützt einem ein Studium ggf. nichts, wenn man viel zu alt ist, wenn man es fertig hat. Umgekehrt kann es natürlich eine gute Kombination sein, wenn Ausbildung und Studium in die gleiche Richtung gehen (z.B. ?TA und Studium in gleicher Richtung, da steht man nicht so schnell auf der Straße und hats auch noch einfacher), aber verallgemeinern kann man das nicht.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du das denkst dann kannst du doch mal deine ach so geliebten Statistiken hervorsuchen! Und siehe da  Im Beamtensektor ist der Krankenstand teilweise sogar mehr als doppelt so hoch wie beim normalen Arbeitnehmer... Erstaunlich das der körperlich oft härter arbeitende "Normale" offensichtlich weit mehr wegsteckt...  Natürlich liegt das nicht an dem grundverschiedenen Kündigungsschutz *ironie off*
> Belege für den Krankenstand findest du in Massen bei Google...



Will ich nicht abstreiten, aber da du sie offensichtlich schon recherchiert hast, ist es ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, dass du auch die Links postest. Dann muss ich mich nämlich nach ner knapp 60h Woche nicht noch durch sowas wälzen
Kanthers Statistiker stellten fest, daß Arbeiter (23,07 Tage) weit häufiger fehlen als Angestellte (16,38 Tage) und Beamte (12,45 Tage).
, um DEINE Aussagen zu belegen.




> Zum 1. ist deine Ausdrucksweise mehr als unangebracht, den unser einer würde für dieses "Depp" mit Sicherheit eine gelbe kassieren. Denk da mal an deine Vorbildfunktion als Moderator!



Da gebe ich dir Recht, da fehlen eindeutig Anführungszeichen. Meine Zeilen sollte angeben, was im Kopf der Bearbeitern vorgeht, wenn der XXte Bürger an diesem Tag mit dieser Frage anruft, was letztendlich niemandem nützt, aber die Bearbeitung noch mehr verzögert. Unfreundliche Bezeichungen würde ich da erwarten. (jedenfalls gehen die mir durch den Kopf, wenn mich wieder irgend son ***** mit sinnlosem Zeug in meiner Arbeit unterbricht)





Lartens schrieb:


> Wieso haben wollen wir uns von der Atomenergie verabschieden, die auf Dauer günstiger und ökologischer ist Kohlekraftwerke Günstiger als Windräder und Solaranlagen.



Weil sie auf Dauer nicht ökologischer ist als Kohlekraftwerke und schon gar nicht günstiger als erneuerbare.
Aber das können wir im richtigen Thread näher diskutieren, da würde mich dann auch interessieren, wo ich diese Zahlen nachlesen kann:


> Wieso fördern wir Soloarenergie, wenn die Solarbranche nicht einmal, 0,2% zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt und noch weniger Beschäftige hält. Aber der Umsatz der Branche fast 30% aus dem Steueraufkommen subventioniert wird?


----------



## Moritz2000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei dem Thema muss ich einem der ersten Posts zustimmen - so lassen wie es ist fehlt in der Umfrage.

Eine Erhöhung fände ich nicht gut, es gibt jetzt schon Leute, die trotz Arbeit weniger als manch H4-Empfänger bekommen, aber für solche Leute kommt es einfach nicht in Frage, nicht zu arbeiten. Solche Leute werden noch mehr abgestraft, und iwann entscheiden diese sich dann iwann auch, lieber H4 zu beziehen. 

Eine Kürzung des H4 fände ich ebenfalls nicht so besonders. Die Meinung von der wehrten Angi, dass das ein Ansporn für die H4-Empfänger ist, arbeiten zu gehen, kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen, sie beachtet damit die nicht, die trotz Willen keine Arbeit finden, denen bringt es gar nichts, weniger Geld zu bekommen, und ob denen, die wirklich keinen Bock haben, arbeiten zu gehen, weniger Geld schadet bzw sie stört, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.

Ich finde, man sollte das so lassen, wie es ist. Dass das *zu* wenig ist, glaube ich nicht. Man muss sich dann eben einschränken. Dass es wenig ist, will ich gar nicht dementieren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> Du hast kreative Vorschläge.
> Auf die *detailierte Ausarbeitung* bin ich aber gespannt.
> .........


 
Wenn ich das Finanzmisterium sowie angeschlossene Verwaltung inkl. eines Rudels Staatssekretäre zur Verfügung habe, werde ich mich mal darum kümmern (lassen) ... 

Warum soll ich die Arbeit anderer Leute machen? Meine demokratische Aufgabe habe ich durch Vorschlaggabe und Anregung (an entsprechender Stelle) wahrgenommen. Mehr kann ich nur durch mein Wahlverhalten und politische Einmischung erreichen.


----------



## Terence Skill (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Will ich nicht abstreiten, aber da du sie offensichtlich schon recherchiert hast, ist es ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, dass du auch die Links postest. Dann muss ich mich nämlich nach ner knapp 60h Woche nicht noch durch sowas wälzen
> Kanthers Statistiker stellten fest, daß Arbeiter (23,07 Tage) weit häufiger fehlen als Angestellte (16,38 Tage) und Beamte (12,45 Tage).
> , um DEINE Aussagen zu belegen.


 
Jetzt machst DU Scherze, oder? Hast du mal auf das DATUM deines Artikels geguckt?! Oder den Artikel mal gelesen? Fällt dir da nicht auf das noch von DM gesprochen wird? Der Artikel ist mehr als 13 Jahre alt... Mach mal die Augen auf! 

http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/na...uender-leben/r-mitteldeutschland-a-30085.html
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...kenstand-Ordnungshueter-sind-ueberaltert.html
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/Staatsdiener-sind-laenger-krank-id2372151.html
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/k...ttliche-dauer-betraegt-43-wochen/1066576.html
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...erend-hoher-Krankenstand-bei-der-Polizei.html

Nur mal ein paar Beispiele!

Und noch zum Thema der Bearbeiterin beim Finanzamt... Es ist ihr Job das zu bearbeiten und ebend auch ihr Job Auskunft darüber zu erteilen wenn sie es nicht schafft meine Steuererklärung in 5 MONATEN!!! zu bearbeiten! Da brauchst du nichts von sinnlosem Zeug usw labbern, den Blödsinn kannst du dir sparen! Es ist das normalste der Welt wenn man nach einer solchen Zeit mal den Bearbeitungsstand wissen will um zu erkennen wo das Problem liegt! Nur weil du keine Erklärung machst, sind nicht alle anderen Deppen oder was weiß ich! Von dem Thema hast du mal gar keine Ahnung!
Auf der Arbeit hast du auch eine Aufgabe! Wenn du in 5 Monaten nichts zustande bringst, wirst du dir wohl gefallen lassen müssen das jeder fragt wann du mal fertig wirst?! Dann komm du deinem Chef oder deinem Kunden mal so blöd, dann kannst du gleich gehen!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf das DATUM deines Artikels geguckt?!


 
Dann mal was aktuelle(re)s:

2007:
Statistik: Bauarbeiter am häufigsten krank - Berufsleben - FOCUS Online
2008:
Krankenstand: Der Durchschnittsdeutsche fehlt 7,5 Tage - Arbeitszeit - FOCUS Online
2009
Statistik: Jobangst drückt Krankenstand - Berufsleben - FOCUS Online
2009/2010:
Presseportal - KKH-Allianz

Und immer dran denken: es kommt drauf an, wer die Statistik ausliest und interpretiert. Das sieht man sehr schön an unseren gegenläufigen Beispielen.
Wie kann das nur sein?


----------



## Terence Skill (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

krankenstände der beamte werden generell nicht gänzlich veröffentlicht... auch werden langzeitkranke (der trend der psychischen arbeitsunfähigkeit ist ja grade stark am kommen, gerade unter lehrern usw!) aus der statistik gestrichen...
und in deinen Statistiken fehlen Beamte gänzlich...
mal ein Zitat aus einem meiner Beispiele:
"Im Schnitt fällt jeder staatlich Beschäftigte 16,3 Tage pro Jahr aus, bei den Angehörigen des einfachen Dienstes sind es sogar 22,2 Tage – viel wie nie zuvor und deutlich mehr als in der Privatwirtschaft."
Das kannst du jetzt gerne mit deiner Statistik abgleichen. Der "Durchschnittsdeutsche" ist da mit 7.5 Tagen wohl deutlich weniger krank...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ......
> mal ein Zitat aus einem meiner Beispiele:
> "Im Schnitt fällt jeder staatlich Beschäftigte 16,3 Tage pro Jahr aus, bei den Angehörigen des einfachen Dienstes sind es sogar 22,2 Tage – .......


 
Ich will da auch niemanden verteidigen, aber Statistiken sind eben Statistiken ... sind eben ... 

Deutlich wollte ich dies mit meinem letzten Beispiel der KKH/Allianz machen, die mit Tages-Zahlen arbeiten. Und da liegen die verschiedenen Berufsgruppen zwischen 5 und 35 Tagen. Demzufolge wäre alles um die 15 Tage noch im durchschnittlichen Rahmen.

Anders: 
Wenn man sich mal die statistische Auswertung des BMG anschaut, sieht man das Dilemma der Auswertung erst auf den zweiten Blick:
http://www.bmg.bund.de/nn_1168762/S...blicationFile.pdf/Krankenstand-April-2008.pdf (S. 21 oberer Absatz zur Ermittlung und unterer Absatz der nicht berücksichtigten Krankheitszeiten)
Das erklärt jedenfalls den ziemlich niedrigen Durchschnitt von 7,5 Tagen.


----------



## Terence Skill (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Aber solche Statistiken gesetzlicher Krankenversicherungen sind relativ unrelevant. Mir ging es um einen stark erhöhten Krankenstand der Beamten... Diese sind in der Regel nicht gesetzlich sondern privat versichert und tauchen in diesen Statistiken nicht auf.
Man muss die Statistiken ja auch nicht hin und herdrehen... Darum ging es jetzt ja nicht. Es ist allerdings Fakt das die Beamtenbranche einen recht hohen Krankenstand hat. Vor allem Lehrer und Polizisten fallen da am stärksten auf. Es gibt in Berlin wohl etwa 1000 Langzeitkranke Lehrer. Im Schnitt dauert deren Erkrankung 42 Wochen! Und da Beamte ja immer die besseren Menschen sind, bekommen diese nicht nur 6 Wochen volle Lohnfortzahlung wie ein normaler Arbeitnehmer, sondern durchweg unbefristet volles Gehalt! Kündigen kann man diese auch nicht. Das ist eine weitere Riesen-schweinerei... Mehr oder weniger ging es mir um diese Sachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Finanzmisterium sowie angeschlossene Verwaltung inkl. eines Rudels Staatssekretäre zur Verfügung habe, werde ich mich mal darum kümmern (lassen) ...
> 
> Warum soll ich die Arbeit anderer Leute machen?



Im Rahmen dieser Diskussion:
Um zu untermauern, dass deine Aussagen realisierbare Vorschläge und nicht nur leere Behauptungen sind.

Muss nicht ganz so detailiert sein, wie vom Ministerium zu erwarten - aber trotzdem fieß, ich weiß. Trotzdem sehe ich Dinge wie "rückwirkend abkassieren", die afaik gegen die Rechtsstaatlichkeit verstoßen (es gilt das Recht, dass zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gültig war), nicht so ganz ohne nähere Erläuterung als Argument gelten.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> Jetzt machst DU Scherze, oder?



Nö. Nur nicht deine Arbeit.



> Hast du mal auf das DATUM deines Artikels geguckt?! Oder den Artikel mal gelesen? Fällt dir da nicht auf das noch von DM gesprochen wird? Der Artikel ist mehr als 13 Jahre alt... Mach mal die Augen auf!



Lieber nicht. Überall nur Ausrufezeichen.



> Zu oft krank: Justizvollzugsbeamte in Sachsen-Anhalt sollen gesnder leben - Mitteldeutschland - Nachrichten - LVZ-Online



"Beamte früher weniger krank" als sie auch Beamte waren -> Hinweis darauf, dass Beamtensein nicht kausal mit krankfeiern zusammenhängt?



> Ordnungshüter sind überaltert - Problem ist auch der Krankenstand - Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg



"alte Mitarbeiter der Polizei häufig krank"  (bei dieser Fragestellug)



> Beamte: Staatsdiener sind länger krank - Nachrichten - DerWesten



Ahhh. Da haben wir ja die Nadel im Heuhaufen "Beamte häufiger krank als Angestellte".
Leider auch hier keine Aussagen über die Vergleichbarkeit der Gruppen, aber wieder viele Hinweise, dass der hohe Altersschnitt unter den Beamten (Folge der fehlenden jungen Beamten und der mangelnden Möglichkeit, Arbeitskräfte über 50 den Argen an den Hals zu hängen, wie in der Privatwirtschaft) ein gewichtiger Faktor ist.



> Krankenstand bei Lehrern beunruhigt Beamtenbund Zahl viermal höher als in anderen Berufsgruppen Durchschnittliche Dauer beträgt 43 Wochen - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



"Lehrer häufiger Krank als andere Berufsgruppen" 



> Öffentlicher Dienst - Alarmierend hoher Krankenstand bei der Polizei - Brandenburg - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost



Äh: Die Meldung hatten wir schon weiter oben.



> Nur mal ein paar Beispiele!



Kein paar. Nicht mal ein Paar. Sondern ein einziges. unpräzises.
Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich auch keine Lust, selbst nach etwas zu suchen, dass es ggf. gar nicht gibt.



> Nur weil du keine Erklärung machst, sind nicht alle anderen Deppen oder was weiß ich! Von dem Thema hast du mal gar keine Ahnung!



Danke, dass du mich über mich aufklärst. Wusste ich noch gar nicht. Aber eine kleine Korrektur hätte ich dann doch noch großer über-mich-Experte: Ich habe eine Steuererklärung eingereicht. (war übrigens -trotz denkbar später Abgabe- nach 3 Wochen bearbeitet)


----------



## Terence Skill (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es ist wirklich lächerlich wie du versuchst anderen ihre Argumente und Quellen zu verwässern... Akzeptiere einfach mal das du nicht immer recht haben kannst, so wie du es gerne hättest. In Zukunft solltest du dich ein wenig mehr mit lesen beschäftigen statt mit deinen dummen icons^^
Das in den Berufsgruppen zumeist die älteren am häufigsten krank sind ist einfach nur normal... Das wirst du auch mal merken!
Kram mal lieber wieder in deinen vermotteten Statistiken von 19xx rum...
Und was hast du denn bitteschön für eine Steuererklärung gemacht? Du zahlst doch überhaupt nichts^^


----------



## frEnzy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Ich glaube diesen Aussagen "die Berufsgruppe X war im Jahre Y ein paar Tage lang krank". Ich z.B schicke nie meine Krankmeldungen zur Krankenkasse. Und ich werde da bestimmt nicht der einzige sein. Das zeigt: Es gibt einfach keine verläsliche Datengrundlage über Krankheitstage. Da braucht man gar nicht drüber zu diskutieren  Und so lange ELENA nicht richtig läuft, wird es diese Daten wohl auch nicht geben.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? Mit Ausnahme der Vermögens und der Zinsbesteuerng *trifft kein einziger deiner Vorschlage die hier genannten Zahlen* und auch da hilft dir die erstere kaum bis gar nicht weiter, ......
> 
> ...."Rückwirkend abkassieren" als zukünftige, stabile Einnahmequelle?


 
Doch tut es.
Was ist denn die Erbschaftssteuer?
Und genau darauf liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Rahmen dieser Diskussion:
> Um zu untermauern, dass deine Aussagen realisierbare Vorschläge und nicht nur leere Behauptungen sind.
> 
> Muss nicht ganz so detailiert sein, wie vom Ministerium zu erwarten -


 
Eine Möglichkeit, tatsächliche Chancengleichheit herzustellen, wäre bspw.:

Jeder Mensch erhält bei Schulabgang 100.000 EUR (kann je nach schulischer Qualifikation variieren) Starthilfe zur Verfügung und muss damit sehen, wie er kommt. Im Todesfall ist alles Bar- und Sparvermögen weg. Gesellschaftsrelevante Werte (Betriebe, Immobilien, etc.) gehen mit wertgemindertem Vorkaufsrecht an Angehörige. Wenn sie nicht übernommen werden gehen sie wieder an den Staat und können durch diesen versteigert werden.

Ob man sich 14 schöne Tage macht und dann von der Brücke springt oder 50.000 zur Firmengründung nutzt oder sich ne Immo kauft und vermietet ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Der Staat muss keine anderweitigen Steuern mehr erheben, da der Wertzuwachs direkt an ihn fällt. Produktivität, Kreativität und vor allem eigene (!) Leistung (wie ja immer so schön gefordert) würden sich wirklich wieder *für einen selbst* lohnen.

Anders: 
Wenn man das alles nicht mag, kann man auch die Erbschaftssteuer abgestuft und der Anzahl der Erben angepasst, beginnend bei 10.000 EUR mit 25% bis auf 90% bei über 1.000.000 EUR festsetzen. Bis 10.000 EUR ist steuerfrei - das maximale Erbe darf 100.000 nicht übersteigen. 
Auch damit hätte man einen gesellschaftlichen Wertzuwachs in enormer Höhe zu verzeichnen und es würde sich immer noch für den Einzelnen lohnen, auch bei Frau und 5 Kindern auf eine Erbschaft zu hoffen. Geerbt werden kann nur von Angehörigen 1. Grades.

Übersteigen nicht der Allgemeinheit zugängliche Vermögenswerte zu Lebzeiten 10.000.000 EUR werden diese abgeschöpft.


Nebeneffekte: 
Zins und Zinseszins verlieren an Wirkung und damit die Negativeffekte des Finanzmarktes deutlich an Unberechenbarkeit und sinnlosen Auswüchsen.
Für den Einzelnen bleibt Leistung im sinnvollen Rahmen (ich gehe davon aus, dass man jeweils ohne 10 Immobilien und 10 Mobilien, wie Boote, Inseln, Privatjets, Lamborghinis etc. auskommt) lohnenswert.

Nur soviel im Rahmen der Zeit, die ich dafür aufbringen möchte.
Negativaspekte, die ich nicht bedacht habe und evtl. Nebenwirkungen kannst du mir gern dazu schreiben, ich bitte aber um Nachsicht, wenn ich das dann nicht weiter vertiefe. Auch weiß ich, dass so systemisch tiefgreifende Änderungen nicht lokal eng begrenzt eingeführt werden können. Ich habe aber auch nicht die Absicht, das Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem als unumstößlich gegeben zu betrachten...


----------



## Lartens (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es scheint so als ob manche der Diskussionsteilnehmer das eigentliche Thema aus dem Fokus verlieren.
H4 Sätze hat wenig mit Zinsen und oder Erbschaftsteuer oder sonstigen Besteuerungsverfahren zu tun. Leute H4-Empfänger haben kein Vermögen mehr!!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Lartens schrieb:


> Es scheint so als ob manche der Diskussionsteilnehmer das eigentliche Thema aus dem Fokus verlieren.
> H4 Sätze hat wenig mit Zinsen und oder Erbschaftsteuer oder sonstigen Besteuerungsverfahren zu tun. Leute H4-Empfänger haben kein Vermögen mehr!!



Man sollte einem Modi aber auch besser antworten, wenn er einen schon fragt.... 

.... und zum anderen sind die leidigen Hartz-Gesetze bei Erreichen einer gewissen Steuergerechtigkeit vielleicht unnötig. Mal daran gedacht? Hartz IV ist ja nun nicht unbedingt ein "Makel" oder eine Unabänderlichkeit, was man Zeit seines Lebens mit sich rum schleppen muss.


----------



## schub97 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Man darf nicht einmal sparen.Wenn man beispielsweise von der  Energieversorgung geld zurück bekommt,wird das einfach abgezogen.Und  Erbschaftssteuer und Zinsen haben damit überhaupt nichts zutun.Man darf  kein geld behalten.Sobald man auf seinem Konto mehr als 50 Euro Guthaben  hat,wird das abgezogen.Deswegen versuchen das die meisten im  Minusbereich zu halten.Alle stellen H4 Empfänger schlecht da,aber den  waren hintergrund kennen sie nicht.Die Regierung tut so als wäre alles  so:Alles ist normal.Keiner wird benachteiligt.Wies wirklich aussieht:Wir  haben x Millionen Sculden und keienr hilft uns."Kommt,wir holen usn das  geld von den armen,denn die reichen können ihr Geld ruhug behalten".Die  regierung is daran Schuld,das H4-Empfänger so nen schlechten Ruf haben.

MfG  schub97


----------



## DOTL (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja und nein. Zumindest gibt es bei Hartz4 auch ein sog. Schonvermögen, welches den Betroffenen gestattet ein eigenes Vermögen zu besitzen oder aufzubauen. Dieses Schonvermögen wurde im letzten Jahr auch erhöht.
Hingegen werden Rückzahlungen von z.B. Nebenkosten teils anders gehandhabt, weil diese Kostensätze von der Arbeitsagentur übernommen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Doch tut es.
> Was ist denn die Erbschaftssteuer?
> Und genau darauf liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk.



Ok. Da habe ich dein "auch rückwirkend Abschöpfungen vorzunehmen." grundlegend falsch verstanden. Für mich klang das so, als würdest du rückwirkend Steuern einführen wollen.



> Negativaspekte, die ich nicht bedacht habe und evtl. Nebenwirkungen kannst du mir gern dazu schreiben, ich bitte aber um Nachsicht, wenn ich das dann nicht weiter vertiefe. Auch weiß ich, dass so systemisch tiefgreifende Änderungen nicht lokal eng begrenzt eingeführt werden können. Ich habe aber auch nicht die Absicht, das Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem als unumstößlich gegeben zu betrachten...



Unter Beachtung des letzteren gibt es da eigentlich nur noch drei Punkte:
- Leichte Umgehbarkeit auch innerhalb eines Systems (Geschenke, günstige Verkäufe an jüngere Verwandte)
- gesteigerte Übergangsprobleme und damit Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen bei der Vererbung von Firmen
- Verlagerung der gesamten Wirtschaftsmacht in die Hände von Investmentgesellschaften (nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge genau das Gegenteil von "das beste für die breite Masse"), weil ohne Erbe quasi niemand größere Vermögen z.B. in der Größenordnung "ganze Firma" zusammenbekommt.




Lartens schrieb:


> Es scheint so als ob manche der Diskussionsteilnehmer das eigentliche Thema aus dem Fokus verlieren.
> H4 Sätze hat wenig mit Zinsen und oder Erbschaftsteuer oder sonstigen Besteuerungsverfahren zu tun. Leute H4-Empfänger haben kein Vermögen mehr!!



Ich gebe zu, dass wir am äußersten Rand sind. Aber HartzIV ist sehr nahe an der "was kann der Staat sich leisten" Frage dran und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, wir könnten uns noch viel mehr HartzIV leisten und seine weitere Diskussion darauf aufbaut, dann kann man da ruhig mal kurz nachfragen.




DOTL schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Zumindest gibt es bei Hartz4 auch ein sog. Schonvermögen, welches den Betroffenen gestattet ein eigenes Vermögen zu besitzen oder aufzubauen. Dieses Schonvermögen wurde im letzten Jahr auch erhöht.



Korriegiere mich, aber so weit ich weiß, wurden ausschließlich die Freibeträge für die Alterssicherung erhöht, d.h. für Werte, auf die man erst nach Renteneintritt zugreifen kann.
Das reine Schonvermögen ist weiterhin lächerlich niedrig, dürfte in den meisten Fällen unter dem liegen, was einem gemeinhin als private Rücklage für etwaige Bedarfsfälle empfohlen wird. (Deswegen äußere ich ja auch so oft die Mutmaßung, dass HartzIVer mit Plasma diesen kurz vorher gekauft haben. Wenn ich zum Ende des Studiums keine Aussicht auf einen Job innerhalb von 1-2Monaten habe, werde ich auch einiges an alter Elektronik vorzeitig gegen neue tauschen. Denn wenn das Zeug kaputt geht, nachdem ich das Geld der ARGE geschenkt habe, werd ich mir keinen Ersatz mehr leisten können)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..........
> Unter Beachtung des letzteren gibt es da eigentlich nur noch drei Punkte:
> ............


 
Und auch diese lassen sich ziemlich einfach durch Steuermaßnahmen reglementieren. Gerade, was den letzten Punkt betrifft, schreckt das ausländische Großinvestoren eher ab und erhöht die Eigenkapitalquote bzw. den staatlichen (also gesellschaftlichen) Anteil.


----------



## schub97 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Zumindest gibt es bei Hartz4 auch ein sog. Schonvermögen, welches den Betroffenen gestattet ein eigenes Vermögen zu besitzen oder aufzubauen. Dieses Schonvermögen wurde im letzten Jahr auch erhöht.
> Hingegen werden Rückzahlungen von z.B. Nebenkosten teils anders gehandhabt, weil diese Kostensätze von der Arbeitsagentur übernommen werden.



wann soll das gewesen sein?davon habe ich nichts mitbekommen.Da merkt mans wiederie Regierung dreht alles so,das es sich so anhört als würden H4-Empfänger mehr bekommen,als sie wirklich bekommen.

MfG schub97


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Am betsen ist doch jetzt, dass die Beamten des Arbeitsministerium 4 Moante brauchen, um Statistiken auszuwerten und "neue" Vorschläge daraus ableiten zu können. 

Stichwort Grundeinkommen...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es teilweise unfair verteilt, aber wenn die Sätze höher werden, bekommen diejenigen, die H4 nur ausnutzen, noch mehr Geld in den Arsch geschoben, deswegen habe ich für Nein gestimmt.


 
Und das sind natürlich die meisten, nicht wahr? 



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Da fehlt mindestens noch die Antwortmöglichkeit: So lassen, wie es ist.


 
Ich würde die Sätze auch so lassen wie sie sind und zusätzlich diese schwachsinnige Arbeitspflicht und Sanktionen abschaffen.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Da leider viele denken, dass sie nicht arbeiten müssen, weil das H4 Geld ja zum Leben reiche, bin ich strikt dagegen, es zu erhöhen.
> 
> Dann lieber so lassen oder verringern.


 
Warst du schonmal arbeitslos und weißt wie das ist, wenn du alle deine Bedürfnisse zurückfahren muss, dir nichts mehr gönnen kannst und dann ständig nach Arbeit suchst und das Amt dir immer "Einladungen" schickt wo über deine berufliche Situation geredet wird.
Meinst du das tut sich jemand freiwillig an, am Tropf der Agentur zu hängen?
Abhängig zu sein?

Ich hätte nächsten monat spätestens ALG2 beantragen müssen, jetzt hab ich endlich einen Job gefunden, zwar Zeitarbeit und kein doller Lohn, aber wo ich die Zusage bekam bin ich beinahe durchgedreht vor Freude!
Endlich wieder ein geregeltes Einkommen und für sich selber sorgen!

Aber mit 359 Euro und Drangsalierung leben, das ist ja so erstrebenswert.. 

Wieso arbeitet ihr eigentlich noch?
Hartz4 ist doch das Paradies?


----------



## JePe (29. August 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Meinst du das tut sich jemand freiwillig an, am Tropf der Agentur zu hängen?



Kennst Du Arno Duebel?

Der hatte unlaengst einen "Auftritt" bei Maischberger. Nicht, dass ich diesen Troll fuer repraesentativ halte. Aber den Beitrag seines zugeschalteten Hamburger ARGE-Chefs (ab ca. 7. Minute) fand ich interessant: ca. 19.000 Sanktionierungen im Jahr. Wohlgemerkt, nur in Hamburg. Der ebenfalls anwesende Neukoellner Bezirksbuergermeister geht. von ca. 20 Prozent Arbeitsunwilligen in seinem Verantwortungsbereich aus (ca. 19. Minute).

Warum ich darauf hinweise? Weil Du in anderen Threads ueber die boesen Banker und Reichen herziehst. Das ist zwar ein linker Dauerbrenner und im Moment besonders gut verkaeuflich - aber wie hoch mag der tatsaechliche Prozentsatz wohl bei denen sein?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Na wenigstens hälst du den Volldübel nicht für repräsentativ.

19.000 Sanktionierungen.
Du weißt aber auch von der Masse der Klagen vor den Sozialgerichten eben wegen dieser Sanktionierungen?
Und diese Sanktionen waren 2007 nur 2,7%. Ist ja ne Menge. 
Aber ihr schließt auf alle.


Auszug Wiki:
*Häufigkeit der Sanktionierung*

_Von Sanktionen waren im Jahr 2007 *2,7* % der Arbeitslosengeld-II-Empfänger betroffen. Die Quote der Sanktionierten ist damit auf der Basis des Vorjahres gestiegen (2006: 1,9 %). Es gibt dabei regionale Unterschiede bei der Sanktionshäufigkeit, die in Süddeutschland am höchsten ist (Spitzenwert in __Bayern__ mit 3,8 % aller Empfänger). Die Statistik schließt alle verhängten Sanktionen unabhängig von der Höhe ein – auch die wegen Meldeversäumnissen (siehe oben).[39_

Und es wird massiv geklagt.
Sozialgerichte werden von Hartz-IV-Klagen überschwemmt



> Das ist zwar ein linker Dauerbrenner und im Moment besonders gut verkaeuflich - aber wie hoch mag der tatsaechliche Prozentsatz wohl bei denen sein?


 
Ich wette der verursachte Schaden bei denen ist aber um ein wesentliches größer und du musst mehr an die bezahlen als ein armes Hartz4 Schwein.
Wieso schießt ihr euch so auf Hartz Empfänger ein?

Ist bei euch der Beruf eines Bankers immer noch ein ehrbarer Job bei euch, trotz den katastrophalen Folgen des rücksichtslosen Zockens mit euren Geldern?
Das waren natürlich nicht alle, aber an den Folgen knabbern wir viel härter und länger als an den lächerlichen paar Dutzend Milliarden die Hartz4 kostet.
Sieh`s mal so.


----------



## Terence Skill (9. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei aller Solidarität mit den armen H4-Empfängern, aber das hier geht dennoch zu weit:

Grundbedarf: Drogenbeauftragte: Alkohol und Tabak gehören in Hartz-IV-Regelsatz - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Alkohol und Zigaretten als Grundbedarf zu bezeichnen... Einerseits werden Tabaksteuern ständig hochgeschraubt, andererseits soll es als Grundbedarf durchgehen? Die Logik entzieht sich mir hier vollkommen. Alkohol hat erst Recht nichts in solchen Regelsätzen verloren.

 "Aus gesundheitlicher Sicht sollte aber jeder - auch Hartz-IV-Empfänger - nur maßvoll trinken und nicht rauchen."

Die Sinnfrage dieses Zitates steht auch ausser Frage. Die sollen nicht Rauchen aber plötzlich soll Tabak als Grundbedarf angesehen und berechnet werden?
Für die Logik muss man wohl studiert haben...


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

türlich musste studiert haben um das zu rallen, und dann werden die im alter krank und nutzen die krankenkassen und wir müssen deswegen höhere beiträge zahlen? super


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Leute, die die Regelsatz-Berechnungen machen, haben erwiesenermaßen Humor. So bekommen Kinder unter 14 ganze 76 Cent monatlich für Spielzeug. (Quelle: schnelles Googeln)

Ich wette, man wird daher den Empfängern 2 Cent für Zigaretten am Tag und 4 Cent für Alkohol am Tag gönnen, wobei die die Hälfte davon sparen müssen, für den Fall, dass sie irgendwann eine Abhängigkeit entwickeln, die vom Regelsatz finanziell nicht gedeckt ist. Die Forderungen von diversen BWL-Profs und Arbeitgeberchefs, den Bedarf auf 1 Cent bzw. 2 Cent (also auf 1,5 Zigaretten bzw. 0,1 Liter Bier) monatlich zu senken, weil das immer noch mehr als ausreichend Genussmittel sind, scheinen schon jetzt unausweichlich.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Die Leute, die die Regelsatz-Berechnungen machen, haben erwiesenermaßen Humor. So bekommen Kinder unter 14 ganze 76 Cent monatlich für Spielzeug. (Quelle: schnelles Googeln)
> 
> Ich wette, man wird daher den Empfängern 2 Cent für Zigaretten am Tag und 4 Cent für Alkohol am Tag gönnen, wobei die die Hälfte davon sparen müssen, für den Fall, dass sie irgendwann eine Abhängigkeit entwickeln, die vom Regelsatz finanziell nicht gedeckt ist. Die Forderungen von diversen BWL-Profs und Arbeitgeberchefs, den Bedarf auf 1 Cent bzw. 2 Cent (also auf 1,5 Zigaretten bzw. 0,1 Liter Bier) monatlich zu senken, weil das immer noch mehr als ausreichend Genussmittel sind, scheinen schon jetzt unausweichlich.



Bitte was? 

Keine Ahnung, wo du diese Zahlenjongliererei her hast, aber das entspricht nicht einmal annähernd der Wahrheit. Wenn Hartz 4 Empfänger alle im Feinkostladen einkaufen würden, würde die Rechnung vielleicht hinkommen. 
Mit vernünftiger Kostenplanung und den günstigen Discountern bleibt einen aber deutlich mehr im Monat (hatte als Student auch nicht mehr als das, was Hartz 4 hergegeben hätte).

Meine Meinung zu H4 Sätzen: Die Voraussetzungen sollten deutlich geändert werden. So sollten nur jene auch Anrecht auf Hartz 4 arbeiten, die bereits in die Sozialkasse eingezahlt haben. Beim Rest sollten zu allererst Verwandte und private Vereinigungen bemüht werden. 

Dass das Erziehungsgeld nun nur noch an Arbeitstätige ausgezahlt werden soll sehe ich schon einmal als einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Schliesslich haben es diese weitaus schwerer Erziehung und Arbeit unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Arbeitslose haben dieses Problem mangels Job nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Bei aller Solidarität mit den armen H4-Empfängern, aber das hier geht dennoch zu weit:
> 
> Grundbedarf: Drogenbeauftragte: Alkohol und Tabak gehören in Hartz-IV-Regelsatz - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> 
> ...




Ehe jetzt hier alle in Panik verfallen:
Das soll nicht "plötzlich" zum Grundbedarf zählen, Genussmittel (afaik auch z.B. Schokolade,...) werden von Anfang an berücksichtigt. Im Frage der neu Berechnung stellt sich halt die Frage, wieviel es seien soll - bzw. da unsere soziale Regierung ja gerne in leere Taschen greift: Ob man da nicht Geld sparen kann.
Unterm Strich zählt aber eh, was eben unterm Strich bei rauskommt - denn ob sich ein ALGII-Bezieher den für Genussmittel vorgesehenen Betrag in Bier anlegt, oder lieber seinem Kind Schulbücher kauft, liegt in seinem ermessen. Umgekehrt würden die üblichen Abhängingen auch bei einer Kürzung der Bezüge um den Genussmittelanteil eher an Nahrung oder Körperhygiene sparen, denn das Rauchen einzustellen.


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterm Strich zählt aber eh, was eben unterm Strich bei rauskommt - denn ob sich ein ALGII-Bezieher den für Genussmittel vorgesehenen Betrag in Bier anlegt, oder lieber seinem Kind Schulbücher kauft, liegt in seinem ermessen. Umgekehrt würden die üblichen Abhängingen auch bei einer Kürzung der Bezüge um den Genussmittelanteil eher an Nahrung oder Körperhygiene sparen, denn das Rauchen einzustellen.



Damit hast Du recht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe jetzt hier alle in Panik verfallen:
> Das soll nicht "plötzlich" zum Grundbedarf zählen, Genussmittel (afaik auch z.B. Schokolade,...) werden von Anfang an berücksichtigt. Im Frage der neu Berechnung stellt sich halt die Frage, wieviel es seien soll - bzw. da unsere soziale Regierung ja gerne in leere Taschen greift: Ob man da nicht Geld sparen kann.
> Unterm Strich zählt aber eh, was eben unterm Strich bei rauskommt - denn ob sich ein ALGII-Bezieher den für Genussmittel vorgesehenen Betrag in Bier anlegt, oder lieber seinem Kind Schulbücher kauft, liegt in seinem ermessen. *Umgekehrt würden die üblichen Abhängingen auch bei einer Kürzung der Bezüge um den Genussmittelanteil eher an Nahrung oder Körperhygiene sparen, denn das Rauchen einzustellen*.



Das können die "üblichen Abhängigen" dann ja auch gerne machen. Solange der Steuerzahler nicht damit belastet wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme. 

An jenem Fakt dass Hartz 4 auch an jene ausgezahlt wird, die nie in die Sozialkasse eingezahlt haben, sieht man ja eindeutig, dass es hier lediglich darum geht das absolute Lebensminimum zu ermöglichen. Insofern ist jeder Cent mehr als das Minimum als Betrug am Steuerzahler zu werten. 

Zumal es auch nicht besonders intelligent ist, den Steuerzahler allzu sehr und allzu lange zu schröpfen. Denn ein bodenloses Fass voller Gold ist der Steuerzahler keinesfalls. Soviel sollte klar sein.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du vergisst eins, es gibt da draußen mehrere Millionen Menschen, die zum Teil mehr als 40 Stunden die Woche arbeiten gehen und von ihrem eigenen Geld dank der Raffgier einzelner neoliberaler Schmarotzer nicht leben können. Diese Leute nennt man Leiharbeiter und sind ebenso auf Harz4 angewiesen, weil sie dank unserer verkommenen Gesellschaft sonst nicht über die Runden kommen würden. Und diese Leute arbeiten zum Teil härter als jeder andere von uns!


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> neoliberaler


Weißt du eigentlich was das Wort "Neoliberal" bedeutet oder kennst du  das Wort nur als Schimpfwort gewisser Kreise? Das heißt mitnichten das,  was die Rot- und Braunhemden gerne darunter darstellen.
Denn der Neoliberalismus, oder genauer dessen Unterform der  Ordoliberalismus, ist die Grundlage der sozialen Marktwirtschaft, also das, was linke Kreise ja angeblich wahren wollen. 
Zumal der wirkliche Schmarotzer mittlerweile der aus allen Rudern gelaufene (Möchtegern-)Sozialstaat ist.
Finanznachrichten - Deutschland hat höchste Steuerlast

€: Was das Thema Gier angeht: YouTube - Milton Friedman über die Gier (Reihe: "klassisch. liberal.")


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du vergisst eins, es gibt da draußen mehrere Millionen Menschen, die zum Teil mehr als 40 Stunden die Woche arbeiten gehen und von ihrem eigenen Geld dank der Raffgier einzelner neoliberaler Schmarotzer nicht leben können. Diese Leute nennt man Leiharbeiter und sind ebenso auf Harz4 angewiesen, weil sie dank unserer verkommenen Gesellschaft sonst nicht über die Runden kommen würden. Und diese Leute arbeiten zum Teil härter als jeder andere von uns!



Als Klassisch Liberaler/Libertärer kann ich für die Neoliberalen zwar nicht wirklich Aussage treffen, aber in welchem Punkt sollten Neoliberale raffgieriger sein, als alle anderen? 

Raffgier kommt eher aus dem Korporatismus und der "Sozialen" Marktwirtschaft, denn dem Kapitalismus unter der Freien Marktwirtschaft.

Ginge es nach mir, hätten wir ein flaches Steuermodell, deutlich mehr Optionen sich sozial abzusichern und einen Boom an privaten Hilfsorganisationen. Das alleine dürfte die Wogen in allen Bereichen glätten. 

Letztlich ist es keine Lösung Menschen ewig von belastenden Notlösungen ernähren zu wollen. Hilfsbedürftige, arme und arbeitslose Menschen brauchen keine xxx Summen auf ihren Bankkonten (ausgezahlt von einem unpersönlichen System, mit Geldern die wiederrum anderen entzogen werden und damit für einen ewig ungerechten Zyklus der Enteignung und steigenden Armut sorgen), sondern ein ordentliches Dach über den Kopf, warme Mahlzeiten und Chancen. 

All das erreicht man mit privaten Organisationen und der Unterstützung der Firmen weitaus eher als mit diesen Raubmord dem wir als unser Sozialsystem bezeichnen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was das Wort "Neoliberal" bedeutet oder kennst du  das Wort nur als Schimpfwort gewisser Kreise? Das heißt mitnichten das,  was die Rot- und Braunhemden gerne darunter darstellen.
> Denn der Neoliberalismus, oder genauer dessen Unterform der  Ordoliberalismus, ist die Grundlage der sozialen Marktwirtschaft, also das, was linke Kreise ja angeblich wahren wollen.
> Zumal der wirkliche Schmarotzer mittlerweile der aus allen Rudern gelaufene (Möchtegern-)Sozialstaat ist.
> Finanznachrichten - Deutschland hat höchste Steuerlast



Wobei man hier klar sagen muss, dass das Projekt der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft von Anfang an von Fehlschlägen verfolgt wurde (durch das Zutun Konservativer der eher klassischen Schule). 

Das Originalkonzept stammte ja von Friedrich August Hayek, wurde aber durch Alfred Müller Armack und Ludwig Erhard deutlich verfälscht. Es wurden Einschnitte gemacht, die so einfach nicht auszugleichen waren und bis heute nicht sind.

EDIT: In dem Punkt verweise ich auch einmal auf F.A. Hayek's "Road to Serfdom" (hier in der digitalisierten Kurzfassung)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRS-Ft3uEz8

Da geht es letztlich um die Folgen, die es haben kann, seine Freiheit gegen die vermeintliche Sicherheit eines kollektiven, stark kontrollierten und auf der (was manche ja anscheinend als faireres System erachten) Planwirtschaft basierten Systems einzutauschen. 

Im Grunde verfügen all diese aufgeblähten Sozial-Systeme eigentlich nur ein großes Ziel. Den Menschen abhängig zu machen und für sich und sein System zu unterwerfen.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es wurden Einschnitte gemacht, die so einfach nicht auszugleichen waren und bis heute nicht sind.


Man darf hier aber nicht vergessen, dass man die Schulden des Dritten Reiches zu bedienen, Entschädigung an ehemalige Zwangsarbeiter zu leisten, sowie Millionen von Kriegsversehrten(+Witwen und Waisen) und Heimatvertrieben Hilfe zukommen lassen musste.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Man darf hier aber nicht vergessen, dass man die Schulden des Dritten Reiches zu bedienen, Entschädigung an ehemalige Zwangsarbeiter zu leisten, sowie Millionen von Kriegsversehrten(+Witwen und Waisen) und Heimatvertrieben Hilfe zukommen lassen musste.



Das sehe ich ja ein. Reperationen mussten ja schliesslich fliessen. Nur hätte man dies auch mit dem originalen Konzept der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft und der Einrichtung eines Nachkriegsfonds erreichen können. 

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Hauptkritikpunkt aber sowieso wo ganz anders. Insbesondere die Versicherungspflicht (und die damit einhergehende, verschärfte Regulierung des Arbeitswesens) hat die einstige Idee einer Sozialen Marktwirtschaft doch arg zerstört. 

Meines Wissens nach war dies im Originalkonzept keinesfalls so angedacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das können die "üblichen Abhängigen" dann ja auch gerne machen. Solange der Steuerzahler nicht damit belastet wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme.
> 
> An jenem Fakt dass Hartz 4 auch an jene ausgezahlt wird, die nie in die Sozialkasse eingezahlt haben, sieht man ja eindeutig, dass es hier lediglich darum geht das absolute Lebensminimum zu ermöglichen. Insofern ist jeder Cent mehr als das Minimum als Betrug am Steuerzahler zu werten.



Das "absolute Minimum" ist hierbei aber nicht durch bloßes Überleben definiert. Der Lebensstandard soll ausreichend sein, um einen fließende Reintegrierung ins Berufsleben zu integrieren.
Dabei ist ggf. auch zu berücksichtigen, ob es billiger ist, die Zigaretten zu bezahlen oder die Vermittlungschancen auf 0 sinken zu lassen, weil jemand lieber wie ein Obdachloser aussieht, anstatt auf Kippen zu verzichten. (falls jemand ein Freiheitsverständniss nach DDR Vorbild hat und Kontrolle&Sanktionen bei "Missbrauch" der Zahlungen vorschlagen möchte: Auch das kostet. Es ist schon ein deutscher Staat dran Pleite gegangen)


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Diese Leute nennt man Leiharbeiter und sind ebenso auf Harz4 angewiesen, weil sie dank unserer verkommenen Gesellschaft sonst nicht über die Runden kommen würden.



Das kannst du aber nicht auf *alle* Zeitarbeiter (das ist die richtige Bezeichnung ) übertragen, denn in meiner Berufssparte (Windkraft) war ich auch in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma eingestellt und mein Netto war ca. 2500 € pro Monat, also auf Hilfe in Art von Hartz IV war ich nicht angewiesen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht auf *alle* Zeitarbeiter (das ist die richtige Bezeichnung ) übertragen, ....



Stimmt, da gibt es schon Unterschiede zwischen boomenden Branchen und Reinigungs-, Montage- und Bauhilfskräften.

Mittlerweile ist´s ja selbst in Festanstellungen innerhalb flächenmäßig breit verteilter, größerer Unternehmen so, dass Fachkräfte in einem rollierenden System eingesetzt werden, um Neueinstellungen zu vermeiden und möglichst viel Gewinn aus der Arbeitskraft zu ziehen.
(Bsp.: Autozulieferer, Feinmechanik, Anlagenbau, usw.usf.)

Da muss der Arbeitnehmer eben flexibel sein.

Familie? Soziales Umfeld? 
Wayne?!


Da gibts "Spezialfälle", die in den Firmenautos campieren, damit sie wenigstens mit der Auslöse und den Spesen einen halbwegs vertretbaren finanziellen Ausgleich einfahren, um ihren sch... Job nicht noch mit 60 machen zu müssen. Die Rechnung würde aber nur aufgehen, wenn es bis dahin bei den altbewährten Rentenregelungen bleiben würde und die Abzüge bei vorzeitiger Inanspruchnahme das eben nicht auffressen würden.

Ich kenne mehrere Leute im ehemals mittleren Management (mit zusätzlich praktischer Berufsausübung), die haben ihre Familie in 2 Jahren genau zweimal für 14 Tage gesehen. Die pendelten zwischen Singapore, US, China und innerhalb Deutschlands hin und her, wie ein Schaustellerbetrieb.

Was das mir Hartz IV zu tun hat? Eben diese Personen beziehen heute Staatsalmosen, weil sie diese Arbeit kaputt gemacht hat! Und dann stellen sich so ein paar Neolibyuppis da hin und quatschen von Leistungsprinzip und Kürzung und Einsparung und Gedöhns.

Unter meinen Bekannten gibt es auch 2 Möbelpacker, der eine ist nach 15 Jahren Berufszugehörigkeit raus und der andere steht dieser Tage vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Was kann man denn so für Berufe ergreifen mit ´nem kaputten Rücken, fertigen Knien und keiner höheren Schulbildung, wenn man um die 40 ist?? Die nimmt doch kein Mensch mehr in Stellung.
Da wäre glatt eine Scheinselbstständigkeit als Atomkraftwerksbetreiber angebracht ... 

Und diese Leute werden hier alle über einen Kamm mit ein paar Assis gezogen, die tatsächlich so "schlau" sind, sich für ein paar Kröten nicht die Familie oder Gesundheit ruinieren zu lassen.
Die Kürzung beim Elterngeld für Hartzer ist doch gleich der nächste Betrug. Da interessiert nämlich das "Leistungsprinzip" auf einmal. Frau von und zu Schnaufheussen (ausgebildete Milliardärsgattin, zeitlebens ohne Anstellung oder Beruf) hat da ein paar ganz spezifische Vorteile. Bei der ist´s schitegal, ob die jemals Leistung gezeigt hat. Die bekommt das Elterngeld.


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht auf *alle* Zeitarbeiter (das ist die richtige Bezeichnung ) übertragen, denn in meiner Berufssparte (Windkraft) war ich auch in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma eingestellt und mein Netto war ca. 2500 € pro Monat, also auf Hilfe in Art von Hartz IV war ich nicht angewiesen.



Dann warst du einer der wenigen Glücklichen, die ordentlich bezahlt wurden. In der Regel bekommen Leiharbeiter so wenig Geld, dass sie auf die Aufstockung durch Harz4 angewiesen sind


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

So so laut Bericht von 2006 haben aber nur ca. 12% aller Zeitarbeiter Hartz IV bekommen und das entspricht bei mir bei Weitem nicht die Regel. 

PS: Der Bericht stammt vom DGB im Übrigen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht auf *alle* Zeitarbeiter (das ist die richtige Bezeichnung ) übertragen, denn in meiner Berufssparte (Windkraft) war ich auch in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma eingestellt und mein Netto war ca. 2500 € pro Monat, also auf Hilfe in Art von Hartz IV war ich nicht angewiesen.



Das finde ich gut, dass du nicht auf Hartz IV angewiesen warst.
Aber ich sags mal so, wenn du 5 Kinder hast und in einer Gegend wohnst wo die Lebensunterhaltungskosten sehr hoch sind, sind die 2500 auch wieder sehr schnell weg 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da reicht schon ne 3-Raum-Wohnung und eine Freundin, glaub mir.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich bin Leiharbeiter. Habe Elektriker gelernt und bin mit Lohngruppe 1 eingestellt. Mein Verdienst, 1150€ Netto letzten Monat. Arbeitsort: Bad Segeberg. Mein Wohnort: Welsleben (ca 20 km südlich von Magdeburg).
Lohnzettel kann ich ruhig einscannen und veröffentlichen. Bin auch als Elektriker eingestellt. Mein Glück, ich muß nur 30 km zum Sammelpunkt Montags um halb 4 morgens fahren. Von da gehts zur Baustelle.

Aber zu den Hartz 4 Sätzen. Hier mal unser Haushalt (2 Erw. 1 Kind 3 Jahre):

Nettolöhne: 2400€
Autoraten (2 Wagen da wir beide drauf angewiesen sind): 400€
Autoversicherung (für beideWagen): 140€
Steuern (für beide Wagen): 60€
Sprit (für beide Wagen): 220€
Miete (warm): 560€
Kindergartenplatz: 150€

macht am Monatsende ca: 870€

Unser Hartz 4 Anspruch:

2x 323.10€
1x 215.40€
Inkl. Miete, Kindergarten, GEZ, Nebenkosten

macht 861€

Das heist, das ich und meine Freundin für ganze 9€ mehr im Monat 40h die Woche arbeite. Das ist ein Witz!!!
Achja, als Hartz 4er brauche ich kein Auto, da ich alles bei uns im Ort habe und wir das mit Fahrrad machen können.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die neuen Bundesländer nicht unbedingt der beste Ort für Leiharbeit (oder Arbeit per se) sind (siehe Lohngefüge), zeigt dies meiner Meinung deutlich die Ungerechtigkeit in Deutschland. 

Da kann also der eine den ganzen Tag im Bett liegen und muss gerade einmal auf 9€ verzichten (die er sich bei all der Zeit auch irgendwo zusammenschnorren, gewinnen oder beim Zeitungsaustragen oder Schwarzarbeiten verdienen kann), während der andere 9€ mehr hat, die er dann aber sowieso doppelt und dreifach an jenen ohne Arbeit wieder "abzahlen" darf. 

Tolles Solidarsystem das wir hier haben. Wo bleibt da eigentlich die Solidarität der anderen?


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Allerdings finde ich nicht, dass das ein Grund ist, die H4 Sätze niedriger zu machen. Eher die Stundenlöhne zu erhöhen. Wenn man die H4 Sätze niedriger macht, nur damit ein Elektriker mehr verdient als ein H4 Empfänger, hat niemand was davon. Der Elektriker verdient immer noch das gleiche und dem H4 Empfänger geht es noch schlechter


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bin Leiharbeiter. Habe Elektriker gelernt und bin mit Lohngruppe 1 eingestellt. Mein Verdienst, 1150€ Netto letzten Monat. Arbeitsort: Bad Segeberg. Mein Wohnort: Welsleben (ca 20 km südlich von Magdeburg).
> Lohnzettel kann ich ruhig einscannen und veröffentlichen. Bin auch als Elektriker eingestellt. Mein Glück, ich muß nur 30 km zum Sammelpunkt Montags um halb 4 morgens fahren. Von da gehts zur Baustelle.
> [...]


Bei deiner Rechnung hast du das Kindergeld vergessen, das du behalten darfst, beim Arbeitslosen wird es komplett angerechnet. Ob dir die ganze Miete erstattet wird, hängt davon ab, ob es "angemessene" Kosten sind. Was angemessen ist, bestimmt das Amt. 
Und was wäre überhaupt die Lösung für das gezeigte Problem? Dass man Hartz IV weiter senkt? Gibt es dir dann ein besseres Gefühl? Ist dein Gehalt zu gering oder Hartz IV so hoch? Wenn das H4-Leben so toll ist, dann kündigt doch die Jobs und geht zum Amt. Das ist bestimmt ein erfülltes Leben, jahrelang zuhause zu sitzen, ohne Auto, und sich das RTL-Mittagsprogramm anzuschauen. Das Kind würde sich sicher auch über so eine Zukunft und diese Vorbilder freuen. Der Lebensabend wird bestimmt auch sehr schön, Sozialhilfe bis zum Lebensende, da kommt Freude auf.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Bei deiner Rechnung hast du das Kindergeld vergessen, das du behalten darfst, beim Arbeitslosen wird es komplett angerechnet. Ob dir die ganze Miete erstattet wird, hängt davon ab, ob es "angemessene" Kosten sind. Was angemessen ist, bestimmt das Amt.
> Und was wäre überhaupt die Lösung für das gezeigte Problem? Dass man Hartz IV weiter senkt? Gibt es dir dann ein besseres Gefühl? Ist dein Gehalt zu gering oder Hartz IV so hoch? Wenn das H4-Leben so toll ist, dann kündigt doch die Jobs und geht zum Amt. Das ist bestimmt ein erfülltes Leben, jahrelang zuhause zu sitzen, ohne Auto, und sich das RTL-Mittagsprogramm anzuschauen. Das Kind würde sich sicher auch über so eine Zukunft und diese Vorbilder freuen. Der Lebensabend wird bestimmt auch sehr schön, Sozialhilfe bis zum Lebensende, da kommt Freude auf.



Wohnungsgröße ist 75 qmm. Amt würde 100% übernehmen. Und das mit dem Kündigen, mhhhh. Ich weis ja nicht, ob du auf dem Bau arbeitest oder nicht, kannst ja mal hingehen und fragen was die dazu sagen. Jeder 2. würde gern kündigen. Anheben der Stundenlöhne, guter Vorschlag. Frag mal dein Chef, was der für Lohnnebenkosten hat, wenn er seinem Arbeiter nur 1000€ Brutto gibt. 

Früher, wo es Sozialhilfe heiß, da wollte keiner reinrutschen. Jetzt bei Hartz 4, ist das ne Selbstverständlichkeit. Ich frag mich woher das kommt. 

Achja, ich mache meinen Job gerne. Darum geh ich auch weiter Arbeiten. Dann brauche ich zum Glück nicht die Sozialschmarotzer in den Talkshows sehen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich nicht, dass das ein Grund ist, die H4 Sätze niedriger zu machen. Eher die Stundenlöhne zu erhöhen. Wenn man die H4 Sätze niedriger macht, nur damit ein Elektriker mehr verdient als ein H4 Empfänger, hat niemand was davon. Der Elektriker verdient immer noch das gleiche *und dem H4 Empfänger geht es noch schlechter*



Mein Duden weisst darauf hin, dass das Superlativ aus der Grundform eines Adjektivs hervorgeht. Nicht umgekehrt. 
Aber lassen wir das. 

Die Stundenlöhne lassen sich schlecht anziehen, da hier einfach weniger Repräsentation der Arbeiter stattfindet als bei Branchen mit Festanstellungen und den ganzen Gewerkschaften. Tarifverträge lassen sich durch diese fehlende Repräsentation schlechter aushandeln. 

Außerdem wirken sich höhere Mindestlöhne auf die gesamte Wirtschaft aus. Hier kann es zu einer Steigerung der Inflation  und einer Schwankung im Preisgefüge kommen, was sich wiederum negativ auf das Lohngefüge auswirkt.


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

1. Es ist mir völlig egal, ob der Superlativ aus der Grundform eines Adjektivs oder sonst wo hervorgeht, man muss nicht an allem rummeckern. Mein Deutsch ist sicherlich auch hier im Forum nicht das schlechteste und der Satz war auch gut verständlich

2. Ich wollte damit eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass man nicht die H4 Sätze niedriger machen sollte, nur damit sich irgentwelche Niedriglöhner besser fühlen, da damit leider niemanden geholfen ist.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> 1. Es ist mir völlig egal, ob der Superlativ aus der Grundform eines Adjektivs oder sonst wo hervorgeht, man muss nicht an allem rummeckern. Mein Deutsch ist sicherlich auch hier im Forum nicht das schlechteste und der Satz war auch gut verständlich
> 
> 2. Ich wollte damit eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass man nicht die H4 Sätze niedriger machen sollte, nur damit sich irgentwelche Niedriglöhner besser fühlen, da damit leider niemanden geholfen ist.



1. Ich wollte damit ja auch lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass es einen erst einmal *schlecht* gehen muss, bevor es Jemanden *schlechter* gehen kann.

2. Darum geht es sicherlich nicht darum, dass sich "irgendwelche Niedriglöhner" besser fühlen soll. Es geht darum, dass H4 Senkungen zu einer höheren Gerechtigkeit führen und vorallem jene Menschen entlasten, denen es auf grund exorbitanter Steuern an Geld fehlt. 
Durch die jetzigen "Umverteilungs" Streben entlastet man Niemanden. Man sorgt nur für steigende Unzufriedenheit und Armut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Da kann also der eine den ganzen Tag im Bett liegen und muss gerade einmal auf 9€ verzichten (die er sich bei all der Zeit auch irgendwo zusammenschnorren, gewinnen oder beim Zeitungsaustragen oder Schwarzarbeiten verdienen kann), während der andere 9€ mehr hat, die er dann aber sowieso doppelt und dreifach an jenen ohne Arbeit wieder "abzahlen" darf.





M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Bei deiner Rechnung hast du das Kindergeld vergessen, das du behalten darfst, beim Arbeitslosen wird es komplett angerechnet.



Was auch noch fehlt, ist der Luxus von zwei (quasi) ohne weitere Kosten für die Privatnutzung zur Verfügung stehenden Fahrzeugen und die Pendlerpauschale für geschätzt 2200km Fahrtstrecke im Monat (gerechnet mit hohen 1,40€/l und für eine zum Pendeln extra angeschaften Fahrzeug astronomischen 7l/100km). Allein letzteres wären umgerechnet 660€ im Monat (sofern soviel Steuern gezahlt wurden)

Und auf einmal sind es keine 9€ mehr - sondern bis zu 853€. +zwei Autos
"Privatleben" hat für einige Leute auch noch einen Wert, aber ich unterstell in dem Fall einfach mal, dass man es toll finden würde, jeden zweiten Schritt vom Amt genehmigen/überwachen lassen zu müssen (und jeden ersten von/zum Amt zu tätigen)

Aber solch kleine Fehler sind ja selbst der BILD unterlaufen, das passiert einfach.


Anm.: Das soll nicht heißen, dass die Bezahlung für die Arbeitsbedingungen nicht mieß wäre, sondern nur, dass HartzIV noch um einiges schlimmer sein kann, als viele sich das schönrechnen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was auch noch fehlt, ist der Luxus von zwei (quasi) ohne weitere Kosten für die Privatnutzung zur Verfügung stehenden Fahrzeugen und die Pendlerpauschale für geschätzt 2200km Fahrtstrecke im Monat (gerechnet mit hohen 1,40€/l und für eine zum Pendeln extra angeschaften Fahrzeug astronomischen 7l/100km). Allein letzteres wären umgerechnet 660€ im Monat (sofern soviel Steuern gezahlt wurden)
> 
> Und auf einmal sind es keine 9€ mehr - sondern bis zu 853€. +zwei Autos
> "Privatleben" hat für einige Leute auch noch einen Wert, aber ich unterstell in dem Fall einfach mal, dass man es toll finden würde, jeden zweiten Schritt vom Amt genehmigen/überwachen lassen zu müssen (und jeden ersten von/zum Amt zu tätigen)
> ...



Dass manche Familien zwei oder mehr Autos haben, hat einen simplen Grund: Sie haben sie sich ehrlich *erarbeitet*. Ohne Arbeit geht das schlecht. Ein Leiharbeiter wird allerdings auch kaum in der Lage sein, sich mal eben zwei neue Autos zu kaufen. 

Privatleben: Davon haben Hartz 4 Empfänger im Vergleich zu Menschen mit 40-70 Stunden Woche (meine Mutter geht mitlerweile auf die 80 Stundenwoche zu) wirklich mehr als genug. Amtstermine fallen nicht jeden Tag an und ziehen sich auch keine 10-13 Stunden hin. Arbeit dagegen schon.

Was Kindergeld und Erziehungszulage angeht: Das wird aus gutem Grund so geregelt. Hartz 4 Empfänger haben einfach deutlich mehr Zeit, sich mit ihren Kindern zu beschäftigen. Gerade die Erziehungszulage soll ja aber ein Anreiz für die arbeitende Bevölkerung sein. 
Oder habe ich was verpasst und Hartz 4 Empfänger sind tatsächlich zeitlich so überbelastet (durch die sicherlich übermäßig anstrengenden Amtsbesuche, welche hier ja mitlerweile genannt wurden), dass sie keine Zeit mehr haben sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern und deshalb eine Nanny anstellen müssen (wie es mitlerweile bei vielen Familien in Vollzeitarbeit aussieht)?


----------



## steffen0278 (22. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

2 Autos sind kein Luxus!!!
Ich brauche ein Auto um zur arbeit zu kommen, genau wie meine Freundin. Sie muß auch jeden Tag 20 km zur Arbeit fahren. 
Pendlerpauschale??? Ich kann ja mein Tankwart das nächste mal sagen: Nächstes Jahr bekomme ich meine Pendlerpauschale wieder, da bezahle ich dann meine Spritrechnung. Macht der glatt.
Niedriglöhner??? Wie gesagt. Geht aufn Bau und fragt mal nach den Verdienst dort. KEINER (!!!), ob Ost oder West geht mit mehr als 1400€ Netto nach Hause. Egal ob Klempner, Stahlbetonbauer, Putzer. 

Ich wollte mit meiner Rechnung auch nicht sagen, das ich lieber Hartz 4 machen will als weiterzuarbeiten. Ich will damit sagen, das sich arbeit endlich wieder lohnen muß. Sagt doch mal jemanden er soll Arbeit suchen, wenn er dadurch 100€ mehr im Monat hat, dafür aber 160-180 Stunden malochen muß.

Mein Defiziert zum Monatsende bessere ich mit Schwarzarbeit auf. Muß ich auch. Lieber so, als meinem Kind nix kaufen zu können.

Denkt was ihr wollt. Ich und meine Freundin machen unsere Jobs gern und bleiben auch dabei. Ich rege mich nur über das Pack in unserem Umfeld auf, die noch nicht mal 3km fahren wollen zur Arbeit. Ist im Bekanntenkreis vorgefallen. 

Ich fordere auch keine anderen Bezüge. Aber es muß gegen Missbrauch vorgegangen werden. Und zwar hart!!! Ich kann Beispiele nennen wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> 2 Autos sind kein Luxus!!!



Das sehe ich auch so, es kommt ja auch immer darauf an was es für Autos sind

Zudem brauch man, wenn man z.b. auf dem Land wohnt einfach 2 Autos... man will ja schließlich auch zur arbeit kommen, einkäufe usw. erledigen (ich sprech von einer Familie)

Wobei wenn man jetzt nicht arbeitet und auf dem Land wohnt luxus wäre, da würde eins ausreichen, um seine lebensnotwendigen dinge zu erledigen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

So. Die Erhöhung der Hartz 4 Sätze steht fest, die Medien und die Politik verkaufen es uns mal wieder als "marginale Erhöhnung von nur 20 Euro" (wohlwissend dass 20 x 5 Millionen nicht mehr ganz so marginal klingen würde) und ich habe meine Erkenntnis daraus gezogen: Die FDP ist und bleibt eine pseudo-Liberale Partei nach Vorbild der US Amerikanischen "Demokraten".


----------



## Veriquitas (24. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich finde es gut das die Hartz 4 Sätze erhöht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So. Die Erhöhung der Hartz 4 Sätze steht fest, die Medien und die Politik verkaufen es uns mal wieder als "marginale Erhöhnung von nur 20 Euro" (wohlwissend dass 20 x 5 Millionen nicht mehr ganz so marginal klingen würde) und ich habe meine Erkenntnis daraus gezogen: Die FDP ist und bleibt eine pseudo-Liberale Partei nach Vorbild der US Amerikanischen "Demokraten".



Blöde Frage: Meine Medien verkaufen das ganze als "wird noch verhandelt" (offensichtlich nach politischen Gesichtspunkten, nicht anhand der Bedürfnisse - somit gegen die Auflagen des Verfassungsgerichtes) - anhand welcher Nachrichten darf man sich bereits jetzt aufregen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Meine Medien verkaufen das ganze als "wird noch verhandelt" (offensichtlich nach politischen Gesichtspunkten, nicht anhand der Bedürfnisse - somit gegen die Auflagen des Verfassungsgerichtes) - anhand welcher Nachrichten darf man sich bereits jetzt aufregen?



Geht es nach RTL und RTL II, steht die Sache schon fest. Zumindest war dies (am mitlerweile gestrigen Tage) im VT von RTL auf S 113 nachzulesen. Zumindest auf RTL II war dies auch Bestandteil der 18 Uhr Nachrichten. 

Glücklicherweise sieht es so aus, als würde ich in meinem ca. 30 km umfassenden Landstrich sowieso keine Arbeit über 400€ finden. Dementsprechend betreffen mich die durch die Hartz 4 auftretenden Steuererhöhungen (entweder das, oder die Regierung dreht an anderen Leistungen zurück) eigentlich garnicht mehr, da ich als Pendler dann sowieso nur noch einen minimalen Steuersatz an die deutsche Regierung zahle und den Rest an die Schweiz.

 Einzig für meinen Vater ärgert es mich sehr. Mitlerweile gehen gut 50% seines Einkommens an den deutschen Fiskus. In jedem Raubrittertum würde er wahrscheinlich weniger ausgeblutet werden, als in unserer " westlichen Demokratie".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hab heute nur Tagesschau gesehen (bzw. mit einem Ohr gehört, vielleicht liegts daran), da war die Rede von laufenden Verhandlungen.

In einem Raubritterum würde dein Vater sicherlich weniger zahlen, aber würde ihm vorgeschrieben werden, was er den Tag über zu tun hat und wenn er mal krank oder alt werden würde, dann dürfte er sich ein Grab aussuchen oder auf dich hoffen und wenn ihm einer sein Haus anzündet, dann kann er sich hübsches Plätzchen unterm Baum suchen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Raubritter garantiert nicht die Straße gebaut hätte, auf der du pendelst - oder verhindert, dass dir jemand dein Auto klaut.


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

man sollte nicht über unausgegorene Themen diskutieren, die offiziel noch nicht verkündet wurden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> man sollte nicht über unausgegorene Themen diskutieren, die offiziel noch nicht verkündet wurden.



Wurden sie ja anscheinend schon, sonst würden wohl kaum einige Medien bereits darüber berichten. 

Selbst RTL (der parteiischste Sender diesseits der Alpen) denkt sich sowas nicht einfach aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab heute nur Tagesschau gesehen (bzw. mit einem Ohr gehört, vielleicht liegts daran), da war die Rede von laufenden Verhandlungen.
> 
> In einem Raubritterum würde dein Vater sicherlich weniger zahlen, aber würde ihm vorgeschrieben werden, was er den Tag über zu tun hat und wenn er mal krank oder alt werden würde, dann dürfte er sich ein Grab aussuchen oder auf dich hoffen und wenn ihm einer sein Haus anzündet, dann kann er sich hübsches Plätzchen unterm Baum suchen.
> * Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Raubritter garantiert nicht die Straße gebaut hätte, auf der du pendelst - oder verhindert, dass dir jemand dein Auto klaut.*



Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir bereits einmal mein Fahrzeug gestohlen wurde, was davon zeugt, dass die Polizei deutlich unterbezahlt wird, nimmt der Straßenbau ganz sicher keinen so großen Stellenwert in den Steuern ein (selbst bei all dem Pfuschbau durch billige Kräfte). Die absolute Mehrheit der Kosten sollte außerdem (zumindest wäre es nur so wirklich logisch) durch die KFZ Steuer, die Maut und die Erlöse von Strafzetteln  getilgt werden, nicht durch die Einkommenssteuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Politik ist aber nicht logisch 

Ohne mir die Mühe zu machen, ganz genaue Zahlen rauszusuchen: Quellen dieses Jahres sprechen von über 4 Milliarden € Unterhaltskosten alleine für Bundesstraßen und Autobahnen und über 17 Mrd. Investitionen in den Neubau von Straßen aller Art. Dem gegenüber stehen z.B. 8,8 milliarden (2007) Einnahmen aus der KFZ-Steuer bundesweit und hochgerechnet 3,3 Milliarden € aus der LKW-Maut (davon gehen noch die Betriebskosten ab, anno05 waren das 0,6 von 2,9 Milliarden)
Für Knöllchen dürfte es keine Statistik geben, schließlich werden die von den Gemeinden verteilt und einkassiert - und nach gutdünken ausgegeben. (Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube, dass dabei soviel rauskommt, wie manche Leute mutmaßen. Staatliche Bedienstete einschließlich Knöllchenschreiber sind i.d.R. alles andere als billig, amtlich abgesegnete Messeinrichtungen erst recht nicht)

Die absolute Mehrheit des Straßenbau und -unterhalts wird also nicht aus den genannten Steuern getilgt, sondern am ehesten noch aus der (vielfach höheren) Mineral- und Ökosteuer. (deren Höhe aber auch sicherlich nicht ganz kleine Einnahmen über Heizöl, Schiffs- und Eisenbahntreibstoffe wiederspiegeln und zudem erzeugt der Straßenverkehr ja gerade im ökologischen und gesundheitlichen auch einiges an Folgekosten, so dass die Bilanz beim Blick "aufs Ganze" weiterhin darauf hinauslaufen dürfte, dass der Individualverkehr aus dem allgemeinen Haushalt bezuschusst wird)

aber das wird irgendwie n bissl arg offtopic, hier gehts um HartzIV - und für HartzIVer ist die regelmäßige KFZ Nutzung doch eine arg teure Angelegenheit.


P.S.: Ich musste in letzter Zeit recht häufig Doppelposts von dir zusammenführen. Könntest du in Zukunft den "ändern"-Button nutzen?


----------



## DOTL (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Einzig für meinen Vater ärgert es mich sehr. Mitlerweile gehen gut 50% seines Einkommens an den deutschen Fiskus. In jedem Raubrittertum würde er wahrscheinlich weniger ausgeblutet werden, als in unserer " westlichen Demokratie".



Im internationalen Durschnitt sind die Steuersätze in Deutschland wahrlich nicht so hoch. Was hingegen recht hoch ausfallen, sind die Einkommenssteuersätze zuzüglich der Lohnnebenkosten. Doch auch dort gibt es ein paar Länder mit höheren Abgaben.

Taxing Wages 2007/2008: 2008 Edition

http://www.oecd.org/document/39/0,3343,en_2649_34533_45095399_1_1_1_1,00.html


----------



## JePe (25. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@uyven_macaran - Das ist nicht _unlogisch_ - das ist das Nonaffektationsprinzip. Koennte der Bund / die Laender / die Kommunen nur das Geld an einen Personenkreis X direkt oder indirekt (z. B. fuer Infrastruktur) ausschuetten, dass zuvor bei diesem abgeschoepft wurde, haetten Transferleistungsempfaenger naemlich ganz, ganz schlechte Karten?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Komisch. 

Laut heutigen Informationen sind es jetzt doch "nur" noch 5€ mehr. Was aber auch auf 300 Millionen Euro im Jahr kommt. 
Außerdem fordern SPD und Grüne schon wieder die nächste Erhöhung, wie es eben in der Natur jedes Grünen und Roten liegt. Immer schön fordern, ohne je daran zu denken woher eigentlich das Geld kommt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Außerdem fordern SPD und Grüne schon wieder die nächste Erhöhung, wie es eben in der Natur jedes Grünen und Roten liegt. Immer schön fordern, ohne je daran zu denken woher eigentlich das Geld kommt.



Im gegenzug möchte die SPD den Spitzensteuersatz von 42% auf 49% anheben und eine extra Reichensteuer für ledige ab einem bruttoverdienst von 100 000€ einführen...
Stand zumindest so heut in der Zeitung...
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie es das nächste auch wieder nicht schaffen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im gegenzug möchte die SPD den Spitzensteuersatz von 42% auf 49% anheben und eine extra Reichensteuer für ledige ab einem bruttoverdienst von 100 000€ einführen...
> Stand zumindest so heut in der Zeitung...
> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie es das nächste auch wieder nicht schaffen
> 
> ...



Lol. Was in Deutschland alles schon als reich gilt. Langsam wird es echt lächerlich. Das sind ja weniger als 10.000€ im Monat. 

Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Politiker dies fordern, aber selbst nicht bereit sind so viel zu zahlen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Diäten eines Bundestagsabgeordneten weit über 100.000€ im Jahr liegen, da fragt sich nur wo das Geld bleibt?

EDIT: Was besonders traurig ist: Zumindest im Ländle werden es die Grünen und Roten voraussichtlich schaffen, die Regierungsgeschäfte zu übernehmen. 
Zumindest wenn es nach diesen anti-Stuttgart 21 Böcken geht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vorallem, wenn man dann zu den 49% noch die sozialabgaben hinzurechnet ist man ja bei über 60% Abgaben...
Da sind die angeblich Reichen, schnell bei den Armen zu finden und müssen auch Hartz IV beantragen 

Und da wundert sich die Regierung dann, warum die ganzen Fachkräfte abwandern 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Komisch.
> 
> Laut heutigen Informationen sind es jetzt doch "nur" noch 5€ mehr. Was aber auch auf 300 Millionen Euro im Jahr kommt.
> Außerdem fordern SPD und Grüne schon wieder die nächste Erhöhung, wie es eben in der Natur jedes Grünen und Roten liegt. Immer schön fordern, ohne je daran zu denken woher eigentlich das Geld kommt.


 
Bedeutend komischer:
Für die Bankster der mit unser aller Steuermitteln geretteten Pleitebanken ist jedenfalls Kohle genug da .... das dürften bedeutend mehr als nur 300 Mio *allein für Boni* sein (gibt ja nicht nur 150 Manager der mittleren Ebene in D), aber das scheint ja "normal":



> Viele Manager der mit Steuerzahlergeld geretteten Banken verdienen nach Medienberichten schon wieder prächtig. Einige strichen den Angaben zufolge mehr als die jährlich 500 000 Euro ein, die vom staatlichen Rettungsfonds Soffin als Obergrenze für Vorstandsmitglieder festgelegt wurden. Denn diese Obergrenze gilt nicht für Manager der zweiten Reihe unterhalb des Vorstandes.
> Hier gilt nach Aussage von Offer aber der Grundsatz, wonach die Vergütung in einem «angemessenen Verhältnis zu den erbrachten Leistungen und der branchen-, größen- und landesüblichen» Bezahlung stehen müsse. Es gebe damit zwar klare Vorgaben. Sie hätten aber keinen Gesetzescharakter. Offer: «Man kann nur dort handeln, wo man im Moment auch eine Rechtsmöglichkeit hat.» Die gebe es bei den Vorständen, aber nicht bei Mitarbeitern der Ebene darunter.
> Der staatliche Rettungsfonds Soffin orientiert sich bei der Kontrolle dieser Vorgabe nach den seit diesem Jahr auch gesetzlich verankerten internationalen Vergütungsstandards des Finanzstabilitätsforums (Financial Stability Board/FSB).


 
Ministerium: Üppige Banker-Boni bleiben vorerst | STERN.DE

Natürlich wird das BMF da nicht versuchen, die Rechtslage anzupassen, immerhin ist die Lücke ja "erst heute" bekannt geworden und immerhin ist´s ja die genetische Elite, die gefördert werden muss, die kassieren ja das Geld für ihre erfolgreiche Geschäftspolitik aus den Vorjahren und nicht wegen der Pleiten ....... 
Verrechnen? Nöööö ... man stelle sich mal vor wie man mit nur 100.000 EUR im Jahr über die Runden kommen soll. 
Das geht man gar nicht...

Aber bei den Hartzern um jeden Cent feilschen, wie auf´m türkischen Basar...


----------



## JePe (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Für die Bankster der mit unser aller Steuermitteln geretteten Pleitebanken ist jedenfalls Kohle genug da .... das dürften bedeutend mehr als nur 300 Mio *allein für Boni* sein(...)



Ist das wieder so ein selbstloser Versuch von Dir, "Wissen zu vermitteln" und neue "Denkansaetze zugaenglich" zu machen?

Die Bundesregierung hat Garantien ausgesprochen - die nie eingeloest wurden, aber eine Wiederholung von Lehman in Deutschland verhindert haben. Das ist das so ziemlich exakte Gegenteil dessen, was Du mit der Phrase "mit unser aller Steuermitteln gerettet" suggerierst. Und solltest Du wider Erwarten tatsaechlich Belege ueber Boni haben, die insgesamt die Marke von €300.000.000,- ueberschreiten und aus Steuermitteln finanziert wurden - dann bitte, vermittle uns dieses Wissen, anstatt hier nur zum x-ten Mal zum Hallali auf Banker (die im Gegensatz zu einem Transferleistungsempfaenger uebrigens arbeiten - und in den allermeisten Faellen ordentlich) zu blasen. Wieviele Banken in Deutschland zugelassen sind, kannst Du bei der BAFIN nachlesen; wieviele Beschaeftigte diese haben, bei den Banken selbst. Es duerften erklecklich weniger sein als es Empfaenger von ALG2 gibt. 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)und immerhin  ist´s ja die genetische Elite, die gefördert werden muss(...)



Bravissimo. Hat zwar nix mit dem Topic zu tun, kommt aber bei Deinem Publikum gewiss gut an.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber bei den Hartzern um jeden Cent feilschen(...)



Diesen Acker bestellt die porschefahrende LINKE-Spitze bereits so hingebungsvoll, dass schwarz-gelb es gar nicht mehr muss.

Davon abgesehen hat schwarz-gelb lediglich das Urteil des von Dir gerne referenzierten Bundesverfassungsgerichtes umgesetzt; schwarz-gelb hat nicht einmal selbst den Regelsatz berechnet - das hat das (von Dir auch immer mal wieder als Quelle herangezogene) Statistische Bundesamt. Was hat das mit "feilschen" zu tun?



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)wie auf´m türkischen Basar...



Waere ich so gestrickt wie Du, wuerde ich Dir jetzt Rassismus unterstellen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Bedeutend komischer:
> Für die Bankster der mit unser aller Steuermitteln geretteten Pleitebanken ist jedenfalls Kohle genug da .... das dürften bedeutend mehr als nur 300 Mio *allein für Boni* sein (gibt ja nicht nur 150 Manager der mittleren Ebene in D), aber das scheint ja "normal":
> 
> 
> ...



Und? Niemand hat die Regierung darum gebeten die Banken zu retten (die übrigens erst durch Mitwirken der Regierung -- vorallem der US Regierung -- in der Pleite angekommen sind). Letztlich war das die Gier der Regierung selbst. Hierbei ging es nicht um das Retten von Banken (wobei die Wirtschaftlichkeit durch so eine Rettungsaktion ruhig in Frage gestellt werden darf), sondern darum, dass die Regierung die Banken nationalisieren darf und dadurch im Umkehrschluss mehr Schulden anhäufen und eigenwillig Kredite an sich selbst verteilen darf. 

Übrigens sehe ich da mehr als einen Fehler in deinen Kommentaren. 

1. 300 Millionen sind es bereits (nach meiner eigenen Rechnung, die Regierung kommt sicherlich noch auf mehr) alleine durch die 5 € Erhöhung. Dazu kommen dann noch 640 Millionen für die Bildung von Kindern aus "armen" (der Zyniker/Realist mag jetzt auch "faulen" sagen) Verhältnissen. 

2. Je erfolgreicher man ist, desto mehr Geld benötigt man. 100.000€ mögen für einen Hartz4ler ein Vermögen sein, für Menschen die sich dieses Geld hart erarbeiten müssen, Steuern und Abgaben dafür blechen und sich nebenbei noch einen ordentlichen Lebensstil finanzieren wollen, ist es fast schon zu wenig. 

3. Sind es 100.000€ Brutto. Da gehen also noch die Steuern ab. Da landet man ganz schnell bei etwa 40.000€ effektiv nutzbares Jahresvermögen. 

4. Bei Hartzern kann man am ehesten "feilschen", eben weil sie nicht arbeiten und keine Steuern zahlen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden immer nur die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer ausgenommen, während man als Arbeitsloser wenig Grund zur Beschwerde hatte (eine große Mehrheit hat noch nicht einmal etwas in den Topf eingezahlt, aus dem jetzt gefischt wird). 
Mit 364€ im Monat lässt sich jedenfalls gut leben. Als Student hatte ich ziemlich genausoviel und habe dabei weitaus schlechter gelebt als ein Hartz4er, eben weil meine Eltern nicht wie der Staat sind, der eben mal eine 40m² für eine Person finanzieren kann. Vorallem bei den Mietpreisen, die damals in meiner Studienumgebung galten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Vorallem, wenn man dann zu den 49% noch die sozialabgaben hinzurechnet ist man ja bei über 60% Abgaben...
> Da sind die angeblich Reichen, schnell bei den Armen zu finden und müssen auch Hartz IV beantragen
> 
> Und da wundert sich die Regierung dann, warum die ganzen Fachkräfte abwandern
> ...



Tja. 

Wie sagte doch Milton Friedman einst? 

"Wenn du Menschen dafür bezahlst nicht zu arbeiten und besteuerst wenn sie es tun, so brauchst du dich über Arbeitslosigkeit nicht zu wundern". 

Die Anreize in Deutschland zu arbeiten gehen langsam wirklich gegen 0. Vorallem für jene, die keinen akademischen Grad haben. Und umso mehr die arbeitende Bevölkerung dezimiert wird, umso weniger bleibt im großen Sozialkassen Topf. Wo wir dann zu Pinochet kommen würden, der einst sagte "Die Reichen sind diejenigen, die das Geld machen, daher muss man die Reichen gut behandeln, damit sie mehr Geld machen können". 

Genau diese einfachen Weisheiten verletzt die deutsche Regierung nach und nach und braucht sich dann auch garnicht zu wundern, wenn die BRD genauso endet wie Island, Griechenland oder damals die DDR.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@AMDFan2005

Das seh ich auch so, vorallem wenn man schaut die 42% Einkommensteuer gelten ja schon ab 52000 und ein paar zerquetschte. Wenn man dann den Steuersatz auf 49% anhebt und die sozialabgaben dazurechnet (sagen wir mal 60%) dann bleiben dir noch sage und schreibe 20800€ übrig 
Das ist doch ein schlechter Witz
Ich finde die Regelung, ab wann man als reich geltet total lächerlich und überholt. Da sollte man schleunigst mal was dran ändern.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @AMDFan2005
> 
> Das seh ich auch so, vorallem wenn man schaut die 42% Einkommensteuer gelten ja schon ab 52000 und ein paar zerquetschte. Wenn man dann den Steuersatz auf 49% anhebt und die sozialabgaben dazurechnet (sagen wir mal 60%) dann bleiben dir noch sage und schreibe 20800€ übrig
> Das ist doch ein schlechter Witz
> ...



Ehm, das ist so nicht richtig. Schaue dir mal die Berechnung der tariflichen Einkommensteuer an gemäß §32a I S.1 Nr. 4 EStG



> 1Die tarifliche Einkommensteuer bemisst sich nach dem zu versteuernden Einkommen. 2Sie beträgt vorbehaltlich der §§ 32b, 32d, 34, 34a, 34b und 34c jeweils in Euro für zu versteuernde Einkommen 1.bis 7 834 Euro (Grundfreibetrag):
> 0;
> 2.von 7 835 Euro bis 13 139 Euro:
> (939,68 • y + 1 400) • y;
> ...


Wie du sehen kannst werden von den 42% noch ein Pauschalbetrag von 8.064 € direkt von der Steuer abgezogen. Man kommt am Ende also bei einem zu versteuerndem Einkommen von 52.552 € auf eine tatsächliche Steuerbelastung von 26,65 %.

42% Steuerbelastung hat man erst, wenn man weit über 400.000 € zu versteuerndem Einkommen hat.

Beim Splitting-Tarif sieht das ganze dann nochmal anders/besser aus. Diverse Freibeträge nochmal Außen vor gelassen. Ich möchte aber auch nicht vorenthalten, dass es im Falle von Hartz4 Empfängern einen Progessionsvorbehalt (32b EStG) gibt. Das macht die Kuh aber ohnehin nicht fett, bei den niedrigen Sätzen. Oben die Zahlen beziehen sich auf 2009. 2010 gelten andere Zahlen, was aber am Ergebnis nichts ändert.

Bitte das nächste Mal besser recherchieren und dann kritisieren!


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie du sehen kannst werden von den 42% noch ein Pauschalbetrag von 8.064 € direkt von der Steuer abgezogen. Man kommt am Ende also bei einem zu versteuerndem Einkommen von 52.552 € auf eine tatsächliche Steuerbelastung von 26,65 %.



Sorry, ich hab mir aus zeitgründen nicht den ganzen Artikel zu den Steuersätzen durchgelesen gehabt und den satz hier wohl falsch interpretiert:
Tarifzone 4 (Proportionalzone 1)
Ab einem zvE von 52.882 € bleibt der Grenzsteuersatz konstant bei 42 %; d. h. von jedem Euro, um das sich das zvE in dieser Zone erhöht, wird – ohne Berücksichtigung der Rundungsregelung – eine Steuer von 0,42 € fällig. Dies gilt jedoch nur bis zum Betrag 250.730 Euro für Ledige bzw. 501.460 Euro für Verheiratete.


Nichtsdestotrotz muss dieser Wert doch bei einer Erhöhung auf 49% auch ansteigen, man hat dann zwar einwenig mehr Geld wie ich ausgerechnet habe, aber der Abzug ist doch recht ordentlich.
(26,65%+RV 9,95%+AV 1,4%+Pv 1,225+KV 7,9%= 47,125%) Ist etwas niedriger wie meine 60%, aber wie gesagt, wenn es von 42% auf 49% steigt dürfte doch der reale steuersatz auch nicht mehr 26,65% sein sondern sich eher an den 30 orientieren, womit mir dann bei ca. 50% abgaben wären.
Oder täusche ich mich da?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @AMDFan2005
> 
> Das seh ich auch so, vorallem wenn man schaut die 42% Einkommensteuer gelten ja schon ab 52000 und ein paar zerquetschte. Wenn man dann den Steuersatz auf 49% anhebt und die sozialabgaben dazurechnet (sagen wir mal 60%) dann bleiben dir noch sage und schreibe 20800€ übrig
> Das ist doch ein schlechter Witz
> ...



Nicht nur diese Regelung ist lächerlich. In Deutschland ist so einiges im Argen. So weisst man auch immer wieder gerne auf die "Armen" hin, meint dabei aber noch nicht einmal diejenigen, die auf der Straße leben und um jeden Euro kämpfen, sondern tatsächlich die in gemütlichen, warmen Häusern wohnenden Menschen, die zu wenig verdienen oder von Hartz 4 leben. 

Die Geringverdiener will ich damit noch nicht einmal angreifen, aber es ist doch recht fraglich, wie hier in Deutschland mit Begriffen um sich geworfen wird. 

Da wird den -- mangels eines besseren Begriffs nenne ich sie jetzt einfach einmal so -- "pseudo Armen" geholfen, während die wirklich Armen weder in Statistiken gelistet werden, noch auf irgendeiner Hilfsliste auftauchen. 

Stattdessen wird sich damit beschäftigt, dass die pseudo armen Hartz 4 Empfänger in ihren warmen, vom Steuerzahler bezahlten Hütten ja genug Nahrung und Freizeit haben. 

Deutschland benötigt ganz sicher eine soziale Revolution. Aber keine die von links kommt und nur finanzielle Anreize bietet, sondern eine von rechts. Eine die rationale Standards setzt und nicht dafür sorgt, dass die Hälfte der Bevölkerung und Konzerne durch horrende Steuern vergrault wird. 

  Diese soziale (und gleichzeitig auch wirtschaftliche) "Revolution"  sollte sich in folgende Teilprojekte eingliedern. 

- Vollprivatisierung der gesamten Industrie
- Steuersenkungen um 30%
- Großangelegte Kampagnen mit dem Motto "Menschlichkeit", bei denen Schlüsselmitglieder der Industrie und der privaten Hilfsorganisationen, sowie religiöse Vereine eingeladen werden, mit dem Ziel ein privates Hilfssystem aufzubauen. Privat gestellte Unterkünfte, Gemeinschaftsküchen und die Bereitstellung von erwerblichen Chancen sollten dabei im Mittelpunkt stehen. Teilnehmende Unternehmen dürften natürlich die volle Unterstützung seitens des Staates erwarten und etwaige Steuerentlastungen wären als Anreiz auch möglich. 

So ein Programm wäre sicherlich ein größerer Aufwand, verspricht aber weitaus wirtschaftlicher und menschlicher zu sein, als das "linke" Zahlemann-System. 



Ziel eines Sozialsystems sollte es nicht sein, die Menschen unter diesem ewig zu versorgen, sondern nur zwischenzeitlich, bis diese wieder eine neue Anstellung finden. 

Der Rest des Sozialsystems würde dementsprechend natürlich unangetastet bleiben. Jene die in die Kasse einzahlen, würden also auch weiterhin ihre Notversorgung bei kurzzeitiger Arbeitslosigkeit zurückerhalten. So wie es einst auch gedacht war.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss dieser Wert doch bei einer Erhöhung auf 49% auch ansteigen, man hat dann zwar einwenig mehr Geld wie ich ausgerechnet habe, aber der Abzug ist doch recht ordentlich.
> (26,65%+RV 9,95%+AV 1,4%+Pv 1,225+KV 7,9%= 47,125%) Ist etwas niedriger wie meine 60%, aber wie gesagt, wenn es von 42% auf 49% steigt dürfte doch der reale steuersatz auch nicht mehr 26,65% sein sondern sich eher an den 30 orientieren, womit mir dann bei ca. 50% abgaben wären.
> Oder täusche ich mich da?



Der Anteil der Est. läge bei ca. 33%. Aber die Erhöhungen der %-Zahlen sind spekulativ. Von daher ist es eher müßig sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.

Was die Grundsatzkritik am Steuersystem anbelangt, kann ich euch als jemand, der seit Jahren sich mit Steuern beschäftigt hat und wohl auch bis zum Rentenalter beschäftigen wird, sagen, dass das System an sich in Ordnung ist. Es ist zwar kompliziert auf Grund vieler (notwendigen!) Ausnahmeregelungen und mehrdeutigen Formulierungen, die sich leider auf Grund der Internationalisierung häufen, aber im Grunde fair.

Vereinfachungspläne (ehemals FDP bevor sie an die Macht kamen) sind schlichtweg nicht durchführbar. 

Es ist leider in der Politik noch nicht angekommen, dass es wesentlich effizienter ist, Kosten zu senken, als Umsätze (sprich Steuern) zu generieren. Die Folge sind Abgabenerhöhungen, die eine Korrumpierung des Steuersystems zur Folge haben. Das ist aber kein Problem des Systems, sondern der Leute hinter dem System. Darunter leiden natürlich dann die kleinsten in der Gesellschaft.

Ein Problemlösung liegt aber nicht in einem (Steuer-)Systemwechsel, sondern ganz weit außerhalb, tief im materiellen Denken unserer Gesellschaft. Dort muss ein Umdenken stattfinden. Dass das aber auch zunächst Opfer fordert, scheint vielen nicht klar zu sein.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Est. läge bei ca. 33%. Aber die Erhöhungen der %-Zahlen sind spekulativ. Von daher ist es eher müßig sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.



Das wären dann ja mit Sozialabgaben, die vermutlich auch noch steigen werden die nächsten Jahre ca. 53%... Was ganz schön viel ist find ich.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was die Grundsatzkritik am Steuersystem anbelangt, kann ich euch als jemand, der seit Jahren sich mit Steuern beschäftigt hat und wohl auch bis zum Rentenalter beschäftigen wird, sagen, dass das System an sich in Ordnung ist. Es ist zwar kompliziert auf Grund vieler (notwendigen!) Ausnahmeregelungen und mehrdeutigen Formulierungen, die sich leider auf Grund der Internationalisierung häufen, aber im Grunde fair.



Gut zu wissen 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vereinfachungspläne (ehemals FDP bevor sie an die Macht kamen) sind schlichtweg nicht durchführbar.



Das ist ja fast schon FDP typisch, dass ihre Pläne nicht realisierbar sind 




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es ist leider in der Politik noch nicht angekommen, dass es wesentlich effizienter ist, Kosten zu senken, als Umsätze (sprich Steuern) zu generieren. Die Folge sind Abgabenerhöhungen, die eine Korrumpierung des Steuersystems zur Folge haben. Das ist aber kein Problem des Systems, sondern der Leute hinter dem System. Darunter leiden natürlich dann die kleinsten in der Gesellschaft.
> 
> Ein Problemlösung liegt aber nicht in einem (Steuer-)Systemwechsel, sondern ganz weit außerhalb, tief im materiellen Denken unserer Gesellschaft. Dort muss ein Umdenken stattfinden. Dass das aber auch zunächst Opfer fordert, scheint vielen nicht klar zu sein.



Da kann man dir nur zustimmen, ist schon erschreckend, wenn man sieht wie die Staatsausgaben steigen und steigen und steigen... und noch erschreckender ist eigentlich, dass niemand was dagegen unternimmt 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ist das wieder so ein selbstloser Versuch von Dir, "Wissen zu vermitteln" und neue "Denkansaetze zugaenglich" zu machen?
> .....


 
Och menno, da will ich mal mit einer Polemik bissl aus mir rausgehen um meine Meinung zu überzeichnen und dann das .... hätte aber wissen müssen, das mein persönlich abgestellter Wadenbeisser hinterher hechelt.
Hast du denn den verlinkten Artikel überhaupt gelesen? 
Nächstes Mal mach ich es wieder besser, großes Indianerehrenwort. 
Übrigens liegst du mit deinem letzten Satz komplett daneben.

____________________________



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Und? Niemand hat die Regierung darum gebeten die Banken zu retten ......


Soweit gehen wir konform.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> .........
> 1. 300 Millionen sind es bereits (nach meiner eigenen Rechnung, die Regierung kommt sicherlich noch auf mehr) alleine durch die 5 € Erhöhung. Dazu kommen dann noch 640 Millionen für die Bildung von Kindern aus "armen" (der Zyniker/Realist mag jetzt auch "faulen" sagen) Verhältnissen.


Entschuldige, dass ich deine falschen Zahlen übernommen habe. Das mit dem "faul" war ein Foul. Wusste gar nicht dass es auch faule Verhältnisse gibt, widerspricht das nicht etwas der Individualtheorie?




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 2. Je erfolgreicher man ist, desto mehr Geld benötigt man. 100.000€ mögen für einen Hartz4ler ein Vermögen sein, für Menschen die sich dieses Geld hart erarbeiten müssen, Steuern und Abgaben dafür blechen und sich nebenbei noch einen ordentlichen Lebensstil finanzieren wollen, ist es fast schon zu wenig.


Mal ehrlich, 100.000 EUR (rund 8.333,33 EUR monatl.) sind auch für 90% der arbeitenden Menschen in Deutschland ein unerreichbares Jahreseinkommen. Arbeitest du schon oder träumst du noch von so einem Job? Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht beschweren, denn ich erhalte schon über dem Durchschnitt monatliches Einkommen, aber damit wäre ich dann sehr zufrieden. Was du mit deinem ersten Satz meinst, könntest du auch noch mal näher erläutern. Was ist Erfolg? Mehr Geld benötigt doch jeder - immer.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 3. Sind es 100.000€ Brutto. Da gehen also noch die Steuern ab. Da landet man ganz schnell bei etwa 40.000€ effektiv nutzbares Jahresvermögen.


  du meinst 60% Steuern und Abgaben? Und wie meinst du "nutzbar"? Das was man dann noch zur freien Verfügung hat? Also 3.333,33 EUR zur freien Verfügung abzgl. Versicherungen, Verbindlichkeiten, etc.?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 4. Bei Hartzern kann man am ehesten "feilschen", eben weil sie nicht arbeiten und keine Steuern zahlen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden immer nur die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer ausgenommen, während man als Arbeitsloser wenig Grund zur Beschwerde hatte (eine große Mehrheit hat noch nicht einmal etwas in den Topf eingezahlt, aus dem jetzt gefischt wird). .....


Also die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer werden hier gesellschaftlich ausgegrenzt und als untere Klasse und Schicht etabliert? Da hab ich irgendwie was anderes erlebt.
Meinste nicht auch, dass "die Hartzer" (mit ein paar Ausnahmen) auch gerne für sagen wir mal 3.333,33 EUR arbeiten und dafür Steuern zahlen würden? (Ok, wer zahlt schon gern Steuern ... )
Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen. Den Slogan trag ich sogar mit. Allerdings setzt den ja bekanntlich keiner um. Vielmehr ist man ja gerade damit beschäftigt, untere Einkommen weiter auszubauen, damit sich Arbeit nicht mehr lohnt. Ja, was denn nu?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> > Mal ehrlich, 100.000 EUR (rund 8.333,33 EUR monatl.) sind auch für 90% der arbeitenden Menschen in Deutschland ein unerreichbares Jahreseinkommen. Arbeitest du schon oder träumst du noch von so einem Job? Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht beschweren, denn ich erhalte schon über dem Durchschnitt monatliches Einkommen, aber damit wäre ich dann sehr zufrieden. Was du mit deinem ersten Satz meinst, könntest du auch noch mal näher erläutern. Was ist Erfolg? Mehr Geld benötigt doch jeder - immer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bitte? 10.000€ sind nun wirklich nicht außerhalb der möglichen Grenzen. Sicher wird dies Jemand im Angestelltenverhältnis so gut wie nie erreichen, aber Selbstständige schon...


Hast du die ? Irgendjemand hier im Forum? Ich rede hier nicht von kurzfristigen Zwischenhochs.


Chefeinkäufer (geh. Management) Mannesmann (als es die noch gab): 105.000 /Jahr 
weitere Führungspositionen (90.000/Jahr - 140.000/Jahr) hier: Manager: Gehalt nach Bereichen und Branchen
immerhin sind die wenigstens an deinem "Normalfall" (zumindest im Brutto) dran.
Chef der Metallbaufirma bei uns im Ort (35 Angestellte) ohne Rücklagen im Monat ungefähr 5.000-10.000 (eigene Angaben beim Freitagsskat),
Malerbetrieb (mein Schwager) 3 Angestellte 6.000,
Bäcker (Familienbetrieb der buckligen Verwandschaft) 6.500,
Uni-Ärzte bis 5.000 (in Bayern in Ausnahmefällen auch mal 7.000)
Richter a. BGH (guckst du BBesG: 7-9.000)
Staatssekretäre: (s.o. rund 10.000)

alle Angaben EUR (brutto). Die Selbsständigen stehen da eher (bis auf Ausnahmefälle im mittelständige Großunternehmen) im Regen. Und die müssen zusätzlich Rücklagen für die Aufrechterhaltung des Betriebs bereitstellen.
Die durch mich benannten 20% Arbeitnehmerschaft mit um die 8.000 EUR/montl. ist da wohl eher noch sehr hoch gegriffen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Steuern werden logischerweise auf das Brutto Einkommen erhoben. Davon würden bei 49% Einkommenssteuer dann etwa 60% Steuern und Abgaben abgehen. Also sind wir eben nicht mehr bei den monatlich rund 8.333,33 EUR sondern bei einer deutlich niedrigeren Summe, da der Rest eben nicht wirklich nutzbar ist, sondern an den deutschen Fiskus und die Versicherungen gezahlt wird. ...


Schau bitte noch mal 5-6 Beiträge zurück, was Pokerclock geschrieben hat. Da sind wir bei rund 33% Steuer u. Abgaben.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nein. Die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer werden zum Zahlemann für alle abgestellt und kaum soll mal etwas für diese getan werden, heißt es gleich, die Bundesregierung wäre gefühlskalt und man gehe vor das Verfassungsgericht.


 

Das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Was wird denn für die AG un AN "gemacht"?!
Für bestimmte AG sehe ich ja jetzt grad noch so ein (immerhin wird ja fleißig Klientelpolitik betrieben), aber inwieweit profitieren denn AN (die selbst jederzeit arbeitslos und damit in den Teufelskreis Hartz kommen können) oder Selbsständige von den tollen "Maßnahmen" der Regierung? Zahlen die jetzt weniger Steuer? Sind deren Jobs jetzt sicherer?


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Schau bitte noch mal 5-6 Beiträge zurück, was Pokerclock geschrieben hat. Da sind wir bei rund 33% Steuer u. Abgaben.



Die Beiträge hättest du dir lieber selber nochmal anschauen sollen 
Wir waren zwar bei 26,5% reelle Steuerbelastung, aber mit Sozialabgaben waren wir bei 47% 
Mit den anvisierten 49%, wären wir sogar bei 53%. Wobei die Renten- und Krankenkassenbeiträge in den nächsten Jahren aufjedenfall auch noch steigen werden und man dann bestimmt schon die 55% erreicht.

Hab ich sogar weiter oben mit Pokerclocks Hilfe aufgelistet.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Beiträge hättest du dir lieber selber nochmal anschauen sollen
> Wir waren zwar bei 26,5% reelle Steuerbelastung, aber mit Sozialabgaben waren wir bei 47%
> ..................
> 
> ...


 
Du hast auf Annahmebasis Werte interpoliert. Mehr nicht. Vielleicht sind die Werte auch bei 48% oder 45% oder 40% mit oder ohne Sozialabgaben und Versicherungen? 
Das kann man dann sagen, wenn es soweit ist und genau das hat Pokerclock auch schon geschrieben. Was du dann daraus gemacht hast, ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bitte? 10.000€ sind nun wirklich nicht außerhalb der möglichen Grenzen. Sicher wird dies Jemand im Angestelltenverhältnis so gut wie nie erreichen, aber Selbstständige schon.



So?
Mit Angestellten hast du recht, selbst wenn die Stelle "Geschäftsleiter" heißt, liegt man im Schnitt noch rund 20% tiefer - trotz Bonuszahlungen.
Aber sonst scheinen deine Einkommenserwartungen eher einer alles-ist-wunder Filmwelt zu entspringen. 97,9% der deutschen Haushalte liegen unter deinem Wert. Wohlgemerkt: Haushalte, d.h. selbst mit zwei Einkommen zusammen gelingt es der überwältigenden Mehrheit nicht, auf deine Traumvorstellungen zu kommen.
(detailierte Statistiken konnte ich leider nicht finden, da Personen ohne festes Einkommen wohl nur über das Haushaltseinkommen zu fassen sind, da aber alles oberhalb von ~3000€/Monat nur noch in die Sammelgruppe "höherer Wohlstand" geschmissen wird - was aber vielleicht auch ein Hinweis darauf ist, dass fünfstellige Gehälter nicht so ganz wirklich die Regel seien können.)

So als Randnotiz: Die vielgescholtenen Bundestagsabgeordneten könnten ihre Diäten übrigens um 30% anheben und würden noch nicht über dem deiner Meinung nach realistischen Einkommen eines Selbstständigen liegen.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Beiträge hättest du dir lieber selber nochmal anschauen sollen
> Wir waren zwar bei 26,5% reelle Steuerbelastung, aber mit Sozialabgaben waren wir bei 47%
> Mit den anvisierten 49%, wären wir sogar bei 53%. Wobei die Renten- und Krankenkassenbeiträge in den nächsten Jahren aufjedenfall auch noch steigen werden und man dann bestimmt schon die 55% erreicht.
> 
> Hab ich sogar weiter oben mit Pokerclocks Hilfe aufgelistet.



Man kanns sich auch schönrechnen...
Die kritisierte Aussage, war die Behauptung, das man 60% Steuern zahlt, wenn man 100000€ im Jahr verdient.
Das man mit einer 7%igen Steuererhöhung, 1% Renten und 1% Krankenkassebeitragserhöhrung und unter Berücksichtigung aller weiteren Abgaben und unter Beibehaltung der heutigen Freibetrags/Abzugsregleungen auf 55% bei einem Einkommen von 52552€ kommen könnte ist nicht wirklich die gleiche Aussage.

Im übrigen habe ich den Eindruck, dass ihr beide immer noch nicht das Prinzip des Steuersystem verstanden habt, sondern weiterhin einfach Prozente addiert.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ok. Dann wohnt ihr einfach in anderen Teilen Deutschlands, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. 

Zumindest im Süd-Westen (der ja auch unverhältnismäßig reicher als der große Rest ist) kommt definitiv eine Mehrheit (wenn auch eine kleine) auf die genannten Werte. 

Ich mache derzeit die Steuerunterlagen für 2 Betriebe (den eher kleinen meines Vaters und einen größeren Betrieb mit etwa 40 Mann Größe) und selbst mein Vater mit dem kleineren Betrieb kommt auf etwa 8000-10.000 im Monat. Anders wäre auch die ganze Finanzlast durch die Autos (2 Audis + 1 Mercedes Kastenwagen), die anlaufenden Kredite, die  hohen Bankgebühren, die Privatversicherung und vorallem der Steuern nicht zu tragen. 

Nicht, dass das aber wirklich eine Rolle spielt. Denn selbst unter diesem Spitzensteuersatz kommt man definitiv noch viel zu teuer weg. 



> Das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Was wird denn für die AG un AN "gemacht"?!
> Für bestimmte AG sehe ich ja jetzt grad noch so ein (immerhin wird ja fleißig Klientelpolitik betrieben), aber inwieweit profitieren denn AN (die selbst jederzeit arbeitslos und damit in den Teufelskreis Hartz kommen können) oder Selbsständige von den tollen "Maßnahmen" der Regierung? Zahlen die jetzt weniger Steuer? Sind deren Jobs jetzt sicherer?



Habe ich mit einem Wort erwähnt, dass die Regierung derzeit irgendetwas für die Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber tut? Sie tut ja eben nichts und macht den Steuerzahler zum universellen Zahlemann. Darum geht es ja gerade. 
Hartz 4 hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit einem gesunden Sozialsystem gemein. 
Ein gesundes Sozialsystem setzt auf getrennte Sozialversicherungen (bzw. die Ablöse für jene, die es sich leisten können darauf zu verzichten), so dass wirklich auch nur jenen etwas zu Gute kommt, die auch in die Kasse eingezahlt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Versteh ich das richtig?
Du verrechnest die Kosten für Firmenwagen mit dem privaten Einkommen?

Dann machst du was falsch, die hier diskutierten Steuern würden nur auf das anfallen, was vom Betrieb in den Besitz deines Vaters übergeht. Firmenwagen, etc. sollten über den Betrieb finanziert und die Kosten somit an anderer Stelle, lange vorher abgezogen werden.
Das ein Betrieb leicht auf 10000€ Einnahmen im Monat kommt, ist sicherlich der Fall. Hier geht es um privates Einkommen in dieser Höhe, d.h. 120000€ im Jahr, die nach Bezahlung aller Betriebskosten, angestellten, ggf. betriebliche Rücklagen, Investitionen, etc. ins Privatvermögen des Firmeninhabers wechseln. (oder eben in aller Regel nicht, weil eine Firma, die 120000€ Gewinn für den/pro Inhaber abwirft, eben doch kein übliches Kleingewerbe ist, sondern schon ein mittelständischer Betrieb, wie ihn nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung besitzt)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig?
> Du verrechnest die Kosten für Firmenwagen mit dem privaten Einkommen?
> 
> Dann machst du was falsch, die hier diskutierten Steuern würden nur auf das anfallen, was vom Betrieb in den Besitz deines Vaters übergeht. Firmenwagen, etc. sollten über den Betrieb finanziert und die Kosten somit an anderer Stelle, lange vorher abgezogen werden.
> Das ein Betrieb leicht auf 10000€ Einnahmen im Monat kommt, ist sicherlich der Fall. Hier geht es um privates Einkommen in dieser Höhe, d.h. 120000€ im Jahr, die nach Bezahlung aller Betriebskosten, angestellten, ggf. betriebliche Rücklagen, Investitionen, etc. ins Privatvermögen des Firmeninhabers wechseln. (oder eben in aller Regel nicht, weil eine Firma, die 120000€ Gewinn für den/pro Inhaber abwirft, eben doch kein übliches Kleingewerbe ist, sondern schon ein mittelständischer Betrieb, wie ihn nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung besitzt)



Der Betrieb meines Vaters ist aber ein Kleinbetrieb (im dem Sinne, dass es nur einen Inhaber und einen Lehrling gibt und der Rest bei Bedarf aus Leiharbeitern von Fremdfirmen hinzugeholt wird.), dementsprechend geht ein großer Anteil des Firmenvermögens auch in den privaten Besitz über.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*


Ein Mitarbeiter und ein Lehrling brauchen drei Autos


Die Geschichte würde wohl zu weit ins Offtopic führen


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> ......
> Ich mache derzeit die Steuerunterlagen für 2 Betriebe ......


 
Du wirfst also die Einkommenssteuer mit der Umsatz- und Gewerbesteuer sowie den für den laufenden Betrieb anfallenden Einnahmen und Ausgaben in einen Topf ... 
_________________________________________________ 

*Frage:* 


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> ......Habe ich mit einem Wort erwähnt, dass die Regierung derzeit irgendetwas für die Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber tut?


*Antwort:*


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> .... Die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer werden zum Zahlemann für alle abgestellt und *kaum soll mal etwas für diese getan werden*, heißt es gleich, die Bundesregierung wäre gefühlskalt und man gehe vor das Verfassungsgericht.


 
Du versuchst mit dieser Aussage doch darzustellen, dass die Kürzung, Stagnation oder marginale Anhebung von Hartz IV als etwas Gutes für AG und AN betrachtet wird, also durch unsere Regierung "etwas getan" wird oder werden soll und man sich gleich wieder, sozusagen unqualifiziert, darüber aufregt.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was er für das Unternehmen seines Vaters macht, ist im Grunde ohne Belang. Dafür fehlen zu viele Informationen (selbst die Rechtsform, die im Steuerrecht essentiell ist).

Ich kann dem Beispiel daher nicht so ganz folgen, ohne mehr Informationen (Rechtsform, Gesellschafterstruktur, Umsatzsteuerpflicht, Gewerbeertrag,) oder einem anderen Beispiel mit entsprechend Informationen. Ich tippe mal auf eine Personengesellschaft. Das damit verbundene Transparenzprinzip sieht vor, dass Gewerbeeinkünfte der Personengesellschaft den Anteilseignern anwachsen und von diesen auch versteuert werden müssen. Die Personengesellschaft ist kein eigenes Steuersubjekt!



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der Betrieb meines Vaters ist aber ein Kleinbetrieb (im dem Sinne, dass es nur einen Inhaber und einen Lehrling gibt und der Rest bei Bedarf aus Leiharbeitern von Fremdfirmen hinzugeholt wird.), *dementsprechend geht ein großer Anteil des Firmenvermögens auch in den privaten Besitz über.*



Dann müsste eure Steuerquote extrem sein. Denn Entnahmen verringern den/die zu versteuernden Gewinn/Gewinneinkünfte nicht. 

Was die Verrechnung betrifft, ist das erstens eine schlechte Steuerplanung und zweitens nicht ganz so das, was sich das FA vorstellt (PKW müssen eindeutig dem Privat- oder Betriebsvermögen zugerechnet werden). Bereits bei einer 10%igen betrieblichen Nutzung kann man die PKW als Betriebsvermögen (gewillkürtes Betriebsvermögen) angeben und damit *alle (nicht nur 10%)* damit verbundenen Kosten ebenfalls, trotz gelegentlicher oder größtenteils privater Nutzung. Die nächste Betriebsprüfung könnte lustig (im Sinne von ihr hättet Steuern sparen können) werden, wenn ich deine Aussagen richtig interpretiere.

Wenn ihr als Kap.-Gesellschaft organisiert seid, dann ist das ohnehin wieder anders. 

Nur eins sollte bei dem Beispiel klar sein. Es ist kein Fall, den die meisten Steuerzahler betrifft, schon gar nicht H4 Empfänger. > Also OT


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Du hast auf Annahmebasis Werte interpoliert. Mehr nicht. Vielleicht sind die Werte auch bei 48% oder 45% oder 40% mit oder ohne Sozialabgaben und Versicherungen?
> Das kann man dann sagen, wenn es soweit ist und genau das hat Pokerclock auch schon geschrieben. Was du dann daraus gemacht hast, ist wieder was anderes.




Kannst du eig. nicht lesen?

Ich hab mich doch schon von Pokerclock belehren lassen, wie hoch die wirkliche Steuerbelastung ist.
Und darauf hab ich dann einfach noch die aktuellen % Sätze der KV, RV usw. addiert und dann kommst du auf eine Abgabenlasst von 47%.

Das mit den 55% war nur geschätzt... Aber da die sozialabgaben die nächsten Jahre wohl auch steigen werden, wird man aufjedenfall eine höhere Abgabenlast haben.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich den Eindruck, dass ihr beide immer noch nicht das  Prinzip des Steuersystem verstanden habt, sondern weiterhin einfach  Prozente addiert.





Ich hab doch nur auf die 26,5% reelle Abgabenlast noch die Sozialbeiträge aufgerechnet...
Was ist da jetzt wieder verkehrt?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit den 55% war nur geschätzt... Aber da die sozialabgaben die nächsten Jahre wohl auch steigen werden, wird man aufjedenfall eine höhere Abgabenlast haben.



Du kannst in die Zukunft schauen, das wusste ich natürlich nicht. Dann sorry. 
Wer gewinnt den die Wahlen 2013? Wird es überhaupt noch Wahlen geben? Wird die neoliberale Ausbeuterpolitik konsequent fortgesetzt oder werden wir einen Umschwung hin zu einer tatsächlich sozialen Marktwirtschaft erleben oder gar eine Neuordnung hin zu einem noch sozialeren System oder werden die Hardliner obsiegen und die Sozialabgaben ganz verschwinden?

Ich kann lesen und verstehen, deine Sorge ist also unbegründet, mir gehts gut. Aber danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Du kannst in die Zukunft schauen, das wusste ich natürlich nicht. Dann sorry.



Nein, das kann ich nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu dir lese ich regelmäßig Zeitung und andere Artikel und da war in letzter Zeit öfter die Rede von höheren Kranken- und Rentenkassenbeiträgen, im Bezug auf die nächsten Jahre.
Aber etwas Belesenheit zu verlangen, kann man von dir ja nicht erwarten, tut mir Leid

Was noch gut zum Thema passt und damit du auch mal was zu lesen hast, hier vielleicht noch einen kleinen Artikel zu arm und reich klack

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nein, das kann ich nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu dir lese ich regelmäßig Zeitung und andere Artikel und da war in letzter Zeit öfter die Rede von höheren Kranken- und Rentenkassenbeiträgen, im Bezug auf die nächsten Jahre.
> Aber etwas Belesenheit zu verlangen, kann man von dir ja nicht erwarten, tut mir Leid


Ein hellsehender Lügner ist aber auch nicht so ohne ... Was solls, hab ich wahrscheinlich verdient, wenn ich immer so zickig bin, was?

Recht haste aber wirklich nur, wenn sich die derzeitige Politik fortsetzt und das kann man nunmal nicht zuverlässig vorhersagen (zumindest nicht über die nächsten 3 Jahre hinaus).



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was noch gut zum Thema passt und damit du auch mal was zu lesen hast, hier vielleicht noch einen kleinen Artikel zu arm und reich klack


 
Dazu musst du doch nicht nach Übersee linsen, das ist hier nicht anders. 
BMAS - Lebenslagen in Deutschland - Der 2. Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht der Bundesregierung. (2005)
BMAS - Der 3. Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht der Bundesregierung. (2008)
Deutscher Bundestag: Bundesregierung: Lücken in der Reichtumsforschung schließen 

Und was haste denn nun für ein Problem mit meinem Lesen andauernd. Ich lese überdurchschnittlich viel.
Was nutzt mir aber die beständige Feststellung und das Nachlesen, das die Situation immer ungemütlicher und asozialer wird? Das merkt man doch auch so. Ich will eher wissen, warum das so ist (nicht die vorgeschobenen Gründe die uns die PR-Agenturen weißmachen wollen), welche Hintergründe, Verknüpfungen und Zusammenhänge sich ergeben. Es gibt doch längst kaum noch kritisches Hinterfragen des abgespulten Floskelstromes aus dem Bundeskanzleramt oder den Parteizentralen. Da wird weder die Kanzleuse noch die phrasendreschenden Politstars kräftigst ausgelacht, wenn sie Nonsens von sich geben. Nein, da wird bedingungslos und linientreu jedes bereits 3x durchgekaute Wort von den Lippen gerissen und zu Papier gebracht, als wären es die neuen heilsbringenden Gebote.

Sowas lese ich wirklich nicht. Propaganda hatte ich nämlich früher genug, da ist mein Bedarf gedeckt. Und ich weiß sie auch von Nachrichten zu unterscheiden. Das ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Könntet ihr weniger übereinander und mehr über HartzIV reden?
Danke.


----------



## frEnzy (30. September 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die ganze Diskussion über die Regelsätze beachtet meiner Meinung nach nicht, dass durch das "über einen Kamm scheren" und "verunglimpfen" von Hartz4-Empfängern (alles faule, kettenrauchende Säufer, die nur nicht arbeiten wollen etc.) einfach eine riesige Gruppe von Menschen von der Teilnahme am gesellschaftlichen Leben ausgeschlossen werden soll! Es ist mir völlig egal, ob nun 2,3 oder 3,1 Euro pro Monat für Schulhefte eingeplant sind oder nicht. Diese Art der Berechnung geht an der Realität vorbei!! Der Kommentar hier fasst es ganz gut zusammen: Geänderte Sätze: Der Hartz-IV-Skandal - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Du wirfst also die Einkommenssteuer mit der Umsatz- und Gewerbesteuer sowie den für den laufenden Betrieb anfallenden Einnahmen und Ausgaben in einen Topf ...
> _________________________________________________



Ganz sicher nicht. Ich habe mich lediglich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 
Letztlich wollte ich nur darauf hinaus, dass ein eigenständiger Unternehmer genauso einen bestimmten Betrag erwirtschaften muss, um sich seinen Lebensunterhalt und einen gewissen Lebensstandard zu finanzieren.



> Du versuchst mit dieser Aussage doch darzustellen, dass die Kürzung, Stagnation oder marginale Anhebung von Hartz IV als etwas Gutes für AG und AN betrachtet wird, also durch unsere Regierung "etwas getan" wird oder werden soll und man sich gleich wieder, sozusagen unqualifiziert, darüber aufregt.



Natürlich ist das etwas Gutes. Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer sind logischerweise auch alle Steuerzahler (so lange sie nicht unter der Steuerfreigrenze liegen), ergo muss man diese auch einmal ins Auge fassen.

Höhere Steuerbelastungen führen zu höherer Verschuldung und steigender Arbeitslosigkeit. Wer will sich schon noch kaputt schuften, wenn der Hartz 4  Empfänger alles völlig frei von jedweden Aufwand bekommt? 

Weitere Anhebung haben, meiner Meinung nach, nicht umzukehrende, destruktive Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft im Ganzen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> .... Wer will sich schon noch kaputt schuften, wenn der Hartz 4 Empfänger alles völlig frei von jedweden Aufwand bekommt?
> .....


Ja, da sind wir wieder bei den Vorurteilen angelangt:
Wer schuftet sich hier kaputt? Was ist für Hartzer völlig frei von jedem Aufwand?


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich bin für [x] Der H4 Satz soll so bleiben wie er ist.

Ich fühle mich wohl wenn ich arbeite und Geld verdiene auch wenn es nur so viel ist wie ein H4ler bekommt. Das Geld dient nicht dazu das die Leute ein tolles Leben haben sondern das sie damit über die Runden kommen und das tun sie mit den 350 (?) auch!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja, da sind wir wieder bei den Vorurteilen angelangt:
> Wer schuftet sich hier kaputt? *Was ist für Hartzer völlig frei von jedem Aufwand?*



Muss der Hartzer freu um 5 aufstehen, frühstücken und auf Arbeit gehen? Nein. Muss er nicht. 

Ein Amtsbesuch ist kein Aufwand. Wenn ich irgendwo gratis etwas abstauben kann, gehe ich gerne vor die Tür.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Muss der Hartzer freu um 5 aufstehen, frühstücken und auf Arbeit gehen? Nein. Muss er nicht.
> 
> Ein Amtsbesuch ist kein Aufwand. Wenn ich irgendwo gratis etwas abstauben kann, gehe ich gerne vor die Tür.



Ich glaube du musst mal dringend für ein paar Wochen arbeitslos werden, damit du verstehst, was für einen populistischen Müll du hier von dir gibst!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst mal dringend für ein paar Wochen arbeitslos werden, damit du verstehst, was für einen populistischen Müll du hier von dir gibst!



Man mag sich kaum vorstellen. Aber ich war schon mehr als einmal arbeitslos. 

Glücklicherweise konnte ich bisher immer schnell genug eine neue Geldquelle auftun und musste noch nie Hartz 4 beziehen. 

Aber glaub mir: Richtig arbeitslos zu sein (ohne groß aufgepumpte Sozialhilfe und dergleichen) ist wirklich dramatisch. Wenn man darum bangen muss, dass einen das Ersparte ausgeht oder die Nebeneinahmequellen ausgehen. 

Aber da du es ja anscheinend besser weisst, könntest du mir ja vielleicht mal sagen, wo denn der große, versteckte Aufwand im Hartz 4 Bezug liegt. 

Nachdem Hartz 4er vielerorts Vergünstigungen erhalten (Es gibt Freibäder, in denen zahlt man regulär bis zu 8€. Als Sozialhilfe-Empfänger nur 1€. Darüber lachen sich die Schweizer Medien nun schon seit einiger Zeit kaputt), eine Hartz 4 Familie mit 4 Kindern über 2.000€ im Monat liegt (Vergünstigungen und die Miete nicht dazugerechnet) und mein eigener Bruder (selber 2 Jahre lang Hartz 4 Empfänger, bevor ich ihn aus seinem Winterschlaf geprügelt habe) selbst nicht gerade schlecht gelebt hat (für die Flasche Wein an jedem zweiten Abend und die Kettenraucherpackungen an Zigaretten hat es neben den Kosten für das Kind und die üblichen Versorgungskosten jedenfalls immer gereicht), bezweifle ich wirklich stark, dass es Hartz 4 Empfängern so schlecht geht, wie führende Ideologen dies immer darstellen wollen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Du sagst es doch selber, du bist nie in den "Genuss" von Harz4 gekommen, denn du hast lediglich ALG1 bezogen. Ich kenne leider genug Leute die von Harz4 leben müssen, weil sie keine Arbeit mehr bekommen und denen geht es alles andere als gut. Ich z.B. wüsste nicht wie ich mit nur 350€ im Monat auskommen müsste. Ich habe so schon laufende Kosten von ca 800€. Erkläre mal all den Opfern der Wirtschaffstkrise die jahrelang in die Kassen eingezahlt haben und immer ein anständiges Gehalt hatten, wie sie in einem Jahr von 350€ leben sollen, wen ALG1 abgelaufen ist. Ich möchte so etwas persönlich nicht erleben. Und nebenbei, kein geistig gesunder Mensch ist gerne arbeitslos, unabhängig von dem Geld das er bekommt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch selber, du bist nie in den "Genuss" von Harz4 gekommen, denn du hast lediglich ALG1 bezogen. Ich kenne leider genug Leute die von Harz4 leben müssen, weil sie keine Arbeit mehr bekommen und denen geht es alles andere als gut. Ich z.B. wüsste nicht wie ich mit nur 350€ im Monat auskommen müsste. Ich habe so schon laufende Kosten von ca 800€. Erkläre mal all den Opfern der Wirtschaffstkrise die jahrelang in die Kassen eingezahlt haben und immer ein anständiges Gehalt hatten, wie sie in einem Jahr von 350€ leben sollen, wen ALG1 abgelaufen ist. Ich möchte so etwas persönlich nicht erleben. Und nebenbei, kein geistig gesunder Mensch ist gerne arbeitslos, unabhängig von dem Geld das er bekommt.



Ich habe auch nie ALG1 bezogen. Ich habe rein garnichts an Sozialleistungen vom Staat bzw. den Steuerzahlern bezogen. 

Ich habe immer einen Rückhalt gefunden (sei es durch Familie oder Freunde. Das werden auch die meisten H4 Empfänger haben) und habe mich mit Kleinsteinkünften durch Nachhilfe oder das Erstellen von Websites über Wasser gehalten. 

Klar kann man von 350€ nicht wirklich gut leben. Aber kein H4 Empfänger bezieht real 350€. Die niedrigsten Bezüge liegen bei etwa 800-900€, die gängigsten jenseits der 1000€. 

Den Fehler den viele einfach immer wieder machen, ist einfach nur diese statische Summe zu sehen, ohne etwaige Kindergelder und die weiteren Zuschüsse. 

Eine 4 köpfige Familie (2 Kinder, 2 Erwachsene) mit Hartz 4 Bezug und Kindergeld landet im Monat bei etwa 1200€ + Miete. Es ist glaube ich je nach Ort unterschiedlich, aber ungefähr lässt sich ein Mittelwert von 80m² für die Wohnung finden. 

Wo ist das nun fair? Einige Familien in denen eines oder beide Elternteile arbeiten kommen auf das Gleiche, oft sogar auf weitaus weniger und haben dabei immer den Stress bezgl. Kredite oder Lohnausfälle vor Augen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie ALG1 bezogen. Ich habe rein garnichts an Sozialleistungen vom Staat bzw. den Steuerzahlern bezogen.
> .............


Du hast also nicht nur null Einfühlungsvermögen, sondern noch dazu null Ahnung, über was du hier so schwadronierst ... 
Wenn ich eine "vermögende" Familie oder Rücklagen in Hinterhand habe, die mir den kurzen Überbrückungszeitraum ohne demütigende Handlungen und zu_Kreuz_Gekrieche ermöglichen, kannst du dir vermutlich nicht mal im Traum vorstellen, wie man sich als Bittsteller von Amts wegen fühlen, seine Innerstes nach draußen kehren und alles mögliche offen legen muss.
Das ist herabwürdigend und wenn man auch nur einen Funken Stolz als Mensch haben sollte, so wird er einem damit genommen. 
Nur gibt es da eben so etwas wie einen Selbsterhaltungstrieb und den Hunger der eigenen Kinder, der einen gewaltig antreibt.
Was willst denn den 6.700.000 HartzIV-Beziehern sagen was sie arbeiten sollen, wenn es (lt. BAA Okt. 2010) nur 734.000 offene Stellen gibt? Sollen sie alle Scheinselbstständigkeiten eingehen, wie es bereits jetzt zur Genüge gibt?
Die haben vielleicht nun mal nicht alle den familiären Backround und Papi mit der Geldbörse in der Hinterhand...
Sollen sie in den Innenstädten betteln, statt Stütze zu empfangen, damit dein anderes hier bedientes Klischee Nachschub bekommt? Oder ist es dir lieber, dass die sich das dort holen, wo es noch Kohle abzugreifen gibt? Vielleicht den Lohntransport von eurer Firma oder die Bank mit Papis Rücklagen hops nehmen? 
Denk doch bitte mal nach!


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Klar kann man von 350€ nicht wirklich gut leben. Aber kein H4 Empfänger bezieht real 350€. *Die niedrigsten Bezüge liegen bei etwa 800-900€, die gängigsten jenseits der 1000€.*
> 
> Den Fehler den viele einfach immer wieder machen, ist einfach nur diese statische Summe zu sehen, ohne etwaige Kindergelder und die weiteren Zuschüsse.
> 
> ...


 
Zu der Höhe der Bezüge: bevor Du auch nur ansatzweise in Erwägung ziehst, Falschaussagen jeglicher Art zu verbreiten, informiere dich vorher bitte. Wenn deine Zahlen stimmen würden, werden die Hartz 4 Empfänger in einigen Bundesländern gewaltig über den Tisch gezogen, bzw. unterstellst Du indirekt, dass in einigen BL die ARGE Gelder in ihre eigene Tasche wirtschaftet. In meiner Region liegt die niedrigste Stufe der normalen H4 Bezüge derzeit bei 659€ und damit mindestens 150€ bis maximal 400€ unter dem, was Du den Hartzern zusprichst. 
Dein Rechenbeispiel mit der 4 köpfigen Familie ist auch falsch, da das Kindergeld beim Bezug von Hartz 4 auf den Regelsatz als Niedrigeinkommen angerechnet wird (nach dem Motto: 400€ verdienen, 160€ behalten). 
Erstaunlicherweise verfügst Du selbst nicht über Erfahrung mit den Ämtern, schmeisst aber mit Zahlen um Dich. Hat in meinen Augen was von Politikercharakter. Wir wissen über nix bescheid, aber hauptsache wir ändern was. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

welch ein schwachsinn hier einige verbreiten. die 359€ sind real. da gibt es nicht mehr, es sind keine bezüge jenseits der 1000€ womit ein einzelner leben muß. und es ist zu wenig zum leben, zum dahin vegitieren mal grade genug. und hört auf vergleiche zu ziehn mit leuten die arbeiten, das die meisten zu wenig verdienen sollte inzwischen jeden klar sein. aber jeder der wirklich zu wenig verdient kann sich sein lohn mit h4 zusätzlich aufstocken lassen, so hat man egal bei welcher rechnung immer mehr als jeder reiner h4ler. die beträge die man so hört, 1000€ und mehr, beziehn sich auf welche mit min. 2 kinder und mehr.. das da jeder normale andere auch kindergeld bekommt wird da gerne ausser acht gelassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> die beträge die man so hört, 1000€ und mehr, beziehn sich auf welche mit min. 2 kinder und mehr.. das da jeder normale andere auch kindergeld bekommt wird da gerne ausser acht gelassen.



Da muss ich dir etwas widersprechen. Ein Freund (ledig, 30 Jahre) von mir ist ebenfalls auf den Sozialstaat angewiesen. Der letzte Bescheid hat einen monatlichen Bedarf von 956,xx € festgestellt (man muss davon 53 € abziehen, weil er wegen einer Nierenkrankheit spezielle Nahrung brauch, das musste ich erst beim Amt beantragen und einen sehr langen Brief schreiben, sonst wären diese nämlich nicht darauf eingegangen).

Man darf nie vergessen, dass die 359 € nur das Handgeld sind außerhalb von Miete und Heizung. So gesehen sind 1.000 € nicht realitätsfern in Gegenden mit erhöhtem Mietspiegel.

Ich habe einen weiteren Freund, der mangels Arbeitsstelle nach seiner Ausbildung notgedrungen seine Zivildienststelle weiter gemacht hat. Er arbeitet in einem Lager in einer großen Uni-Klinik (potenzielle Berufsart für H4 Empfänger), 40h Woche, Knochenjob, weil viele und vor allem schwere Ware transportiert und verteilt werden muss. Bei diesem kommen netto 1.100 € raus.

Nun kann man sich fragen, ob 200 € mehr dieser Arbeitseinsatz wert ist? Diese Frage stellen sich einige und ich bin froh, dass ich keine Antwort darauf suchen muss.


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ja super wenn er über 600€ miete bezahlt. und vergisst aber das viele sowas nicht bezahlt bekommen, je nach lage dürfen die in eine sehr viel kleinere wohnung mit max 45qm oder so umziehn. dann sinds nur noch 300€ oder so an miete.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich habe eben nochmal nachgefragt.

326 € Kaltmiete bei 53 m². Er selbst wohnt in einer (Klein-)Stadt (ca. 15.000-20.000 Einwohner EDIT > 28.900).

Da passt wohl was nicht bei deinen Vorstellungen, wie sich die Gesamtsumme des Bescheids zusammen setzt.


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wieso passt doch? nur das du dann mit deinen 900€ total falsch liegen muß. ausser der kann zaubern.


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wow. 326€ für Kaltmiete. Hinzu kommen dann noch die Heizkosten (abzüglich des Eigenanteils von 5€). Bei uns in der Region bekommst mit diesen Daten eine "freundliche" Aufforderung der ARGE das Du dir innerhalb von 3 Monaten eine "angemessene" Wohnung suchen solltest. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> wieso passt doch? nur das du dann mit deinen 900€ total falsch liegen muß. ausser der kann zaubern.



Du bist wohl erst zufrieden, wenn ich dir den Bescheid einscanne, mitsamt Daten? Ich habe dir die Zahlen gegeben. Glaube sie oder eben nicht. Diskutieren kann man jedenfalls nicht mit dir.



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wow. 326€ für Kaltmiete. Hinzu kommen dann noch die Heizkosten (abzüglich des Eigenanteils von 5€). Bei uns in der Region bekommst mit diesen Daten eine "freundliche" Aufforderung der ARGE das Du dir innerhalb von 3 Monaten eine "angemessene" Wohnung suchen solltest.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Freund wohnt im Westen, Region Taunus/Rheingau

---

Ich frage mich, wie hier vernünftig diskutiert werden soll, wenn echte (!) Zahlen abgestritten werden.


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ne du verstehst nicht, in deiner rechnung fehlen ca 300€. der wird wohl kaum jeden monat über 300€ an heizung und co zahlen. da er keine kinder hat, keinen weiteren partner, muß das geld ja irgendwo her kommen. vielleicht bekommt der viel mehr wegen seiner krankheit, oder hat nen 400€ job oder sowas..


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn ich den Bescheid wieder zu Gesicht bekomme, schreibe ich die einzelnen Posten auf, damit du es auch mal einsiehst. 

Bis dahin ist für mich Schicht im Schacht in diesem Thread.


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich wohne und lebe auch im Westen (S-H). Und ja, ich habe vor 4 Jahren auch vom ALGII leben müssen. Und nein, sowas will ich nie wieder erleben bzw. ertragen müssen. Da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich die Berechnungen sind. Wenn es aber um Hartz 4 geht, werden generell nur die höchsten Zahlen als Diskussionsgrundlage genommen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

wie gesagt, die 300€ müssen irgendwo her kommen. ein normaler ohne kinder hat nur 359 pro monat zu verfügung, davon muß er alles bezahlen, also telefon, handy, internet, tv/kabel wenn man kein sat hat, kleidung, haushaltswaren um zu putzen oder zu waschen, und wenn was überbleibt lebensmittel und getränke. und wenn was kaputt geht, wie kaffeemaschine, waschmaschine, spülmaschine oder irgendwas anderes muß er dies auch selber bezahlen. nur wie wenn im monat nix überbleibt zu sparen? und dann sagen die idioten davon kann man leben, selbst kino soll da noch drin sein. lol.. erstmal zum kino hinkommen ohne auto wenns kaputt ist, falls man überhaupt eins hat. und blos nicht krank werden, die 10-15euro pro quartal praxisgebühr muß man auch noch zahlen..


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hier mal die Auflistung der Posten (gerade mal telefonisch abgefragt):

Grundbedarf: 359 €
Sonderzuschlag Essen: 53 €
Heizung/Wasser: 81,53 €
Kaltmiete: 326,62 €
Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung: 136,23 €

SUMME = 956,38 € (ohne Sonderzuschlag 903,38 €)

So, das sind die Zahlen. Was ist daran nun auszusetzen?


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

kranken und pflegeversicherung.. deshalb.. also bekommt er 189€ mehr als normal.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und die bekommt jeder, solange er/sie vorher auch gesetzlich versichert war (§ 5 Abs. 5a SGB V).


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nein. die krankenkassenrechnung wird bezahlt, klar, aber die steht nicht auf der einfachen abrechnung oder anders gesagt die bekommst nicht du überwiesen, sondern geht direkt an die kasse. das jeder pflichversichert sein muß in D sollte klar sein, also lass diese summe mal weg. er bekommt somit nur:
Grundbedarf: 359 €
Sonderzuschlag Essen: 53 €
Heizung/Wasser: 81,53 €
Kaltmiete: 326,62 €

SUMME = 813 € 
^^wenn ich mich jetzt nicht auf die schnelle verrechnet habe. aber davon ab, zum leben bleiben ihn trotzdem nur die 359 plus ca 50€ wegen der krankheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nochmal nachgefragt.
> 
> 326 € Kaltmiete bei 53 m². Er selbst wohnt in einer (Klein-)Stadt (ca. 15.000-20.000 Einwohner EDIT > 28.900).



Da muss ich anderen hier aber recht geben: 53m² für eine Person und volle Mietübernahme sind etwas, was es anderswo nicht gibt. Gesetzlich vorgesehen sind 45m². 400€ warm klingen jetzt auch nicht danach, als wäre es einfach billiger gewesen, eine große Wohnung zu nehmen.

Da schon die übernommene Miethöhe lokal festgelegt wird, existiert vermutlich keine bundesweit einheitliche Statistik, die uns ermöglichen würde, über einen Durchschnitt zu diskutieren. (ich find jedenfalls keine)
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass die Leute deswegen mit angeben, über was von eine Art von Wohnsituation sie meckern wollen. Sonst haben wir hier nämlich Leute, die HartzIVer für ihr 53m² Paläste beneiden (z.B. mich) und das in "denen gehts viel zu gut" ummüntzen (ich in dieser allgemeinen Form nicht  ) und Leute, die HartIVer wegen Zwangsumzug in real-40m² Kellerlöcher bemitleiden (da gibts in einigen Großstädten mit Wohnungsknappheit nämlich mitlerweile Vermieter, die festgestellt haben, dass sie auch die letzten unrenovierten Löcher über die Arge mit Mietern versorgt bekommen) und eine Verbesserung der Umstände fordern. Und beide flamen sich an, weil sie es leider versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, was sie eigentlich falsch finden.






Sash schrieb:


> und wenn was kaputt geht, wie kaffeemaschine, waschmaschine, spülmaschine oder irgendwas anderes muß er dies auch selber bezahlen.



Jein. Wenn ihm das nicht gerade alle paar Monate kaputt geht, kann er dafür Geld von der Arge beantragen. (Spülmaschiene ggf. nicht, aber da muss ich dann auch wieder sagen: Sorry, aber da kommen noch ganz andere Leute ohne aus)



> und dann sagen die idioten davon kann man leben, selbst kino soll da noch drin sein. lol.. erstmal zum kino hinkommen ohne auto wenns kaputt ist, falls man überhaupt eins hat.



Das wäre dann das Thema "Rückbau des ÖPNV in ländlichen Regionen" - und hat wenig mit HartzIV zu tun. Das ist für Rentner und Kinder genauso ein Problem.





Sash schrieb:


> nein. die krankenkassenrechnung wird bezahlt, klar, aber die steht nicht auf der einfachen abrechnung oder anders gesagt die bekommst nicht du überwiesen, sondern geht direkt an die kasse. das jeder pflichversichert sein muß in D sollte klar sein, also lass diese summe mal weg. er bekommt somit nur:
> Grundbedarf: 359 €
> Sonderzuschlag Essen: 53 €
> Heizung/Wasser: 81,53 €
> ...



Auf die sollte man die Diskussion vielleicht auch konzentrieren, denn siehe oben:
Die Miete ist weder einheitlich noch kann der HartzIVer sie für irgendwas nutzen. (im Gegenteil: Wenn er mit einem Elektrodurchlauferhitzer gestraft ist, darf er sich sogar noch das Warmwasser vom Essensgeld abzweigen)
Krankenkasse, etc. sind ebenfalls vorgeschrieben/direkt abgeführte Abgaben. Was bleibt sind 359€ und enventuelle Sonderzuschläge (die aber dann i.d.R. auch gut begründet sind) und von denen muss all das bezahlt werden, was auch ein Arbeitnehmer nach Abzug von Steuern, Miete und Sozialabgaben noch auf der Rechnung hat (einschließlich Strom).


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

bei einer freundin war irgendwas kaputt, die hat h4, und da wollte die arge oder wer auch immer nichts übernehmen. sie meinte das war einmal, ist aber nicht mehr. hab da selber keine ahnung, aber ich glaubte ihr einfach mal. mein das war die waschmaschine.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Sash schrieb:


> wie gesagt, die 300€ müssen irgendwo her kommen. ein  normaler ohne kinder hat nur 359 pro monat zu verfügung, davon muß er  alles bezahlen, also telefon, handy, internet, tv/kabel wenn man kein  sat hat, kleidung, haushaltswaren um zu putzen oder zu waschen, und wenn  was überbleibt lebensmittel und getränke. und wenn was kaputt geht, wie  kaffeemaschine, waschmaschine, spülmaschine oder irgendwas anderes muß  er dies auch selber bezahlen. nur wie wenn im monat nix überbleibt zu  sparen? und dann sagen die idioten davon kann man leben, selbst kino  soll da noch drin sein. lol.. erstmal zum kino hinkommen ohne auto wenns  kaputt ist, falls man überhaupt eins hat. und blos nicht krank werden,  die 10-15euro pro quartal praxisgebühr muß man auch noch  zahlen..



Du sagst es, allerdings muss man den Strom auch noch selber von den 350€ bezahlen. Das sind auch 50-60€ im Monat, viel bleibt da wenn überhaupt nicht über am Ende des Monats. Ich würde mit den 350€ jedenfalls nicht klar kommen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und die bekommt jeder, solange er/sie vorher auch gesetzlich versichert war (§ 5 Abs. 5a SGB V).



Von den Krankenkassenbeiträgen kannst du dir aber nichts zu Essen kaufen 




Sash schrieb:


> bei einer freundin war irgendwas kaputt, die hat h4,  und da wollte die arge oder wer auch immer nichts übernehmen. sie  meinte das war einmal, ist aber nicht mehr. hab da selber keine ahnung,  aber ich glaubte ihr einfach mal. mein das war die  waschmaschine.



Das ist richtig, die arge bezahlt so etwas nicht mehr. Bei einem Verwandten von mir war der Fernseher kaputt und er hatte kein Geld für einen neuen. Ich konnte ihm allerdings noch einen alten Röhrenfernseher vorbeibringen, den ich noch im Keller stehen hatte. Sonst hätte er bis heute keinen neuen. Er ist froh, wenn er am Ende des Monats überhaupt noch Geld über hat, obwohl er schon auf Alkohol, Zigaretten und alles andere verzichtet, was für uns eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nochmal zur problematik der leute, die hart arbeiten, zu wenig dafür bekommen und sich beschweren h4ler bekommen zuviel bzw daher würde sich das arbeiten nicht mehr lohnen. die müßten verstehen das es nicht der sinn sein kann das h4ler weniger bekommen, denn das könnte zur folge haben das sie selber weniger geld bekommen. wenn h4 zb in ein bürgergeld von sagen wir 1200€ im monat umgewandelt würde, und damit auch ein großteil aller kontrollbehörden wie die arge wegfallen, müßten die arbeiter die sich beschweren am ende auch mehr verdienen weil dies ein druck auf ihren arbeitgeber ausübt. kurz gesagt an alle die denken es sei viel, wenn es mehr h4 gibt bekommen geringverdiener auch mehr geld.


----------



## HardcoreHans (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, würde ich jedem Hartz-4-Bezieher empfehlen, das SGB zu Hause zu haben. Da gibt's auch ganz preiswerte Taschenbücher, die sogar aktuelle Gerichtsurteile enthalten. Denn klar ist eins: Die Arge schenkt einem nichts, ich bin von denen auch schon schlecht beraten worden. Und eine Freundin von mir, und ein Kumpel, und...


----------



## frEnzy (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei mir ändert sich gerade recht viel und darum kann ich demnächst direkt und live berichten, wie es sich als Großfamilie von Hartz4 leben lässt. Ich bin gespannt! Denn schließlich werden immer wieder die Familien mit mehrern Kindern als Beispiele vorgeschoben, dass es denen ja so gut geht, dass sie tausende von Euro bekommen und NICHTS dafür tun müssen.


----------



## Ifosil (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

[x] Sätze sind zu niedrig, zusätzlich müssen die Löhne steigen und die Planungssicherheit junger Menschen garantiert werden.

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und fast alle Posts gelesen (Einige mit Hetze hab ich ausgelassen)... mir fällt auf, das hier viele extrem radikal sind. Entweder rennen hier im Forum viele Bildzeitungsleser rum oder Kinder die noch Zuhause bei Mutti leben und Dinge aus ihrem "Bildungssender" RTL nachplappern, solche Leute können einen nur leid tun. Aber zum Glück sind hier auch viele Vernünftig, das lob ich mir.

Nochmal an die Hetzer und Neider, bitte lasst eure gedankliche Gülle in der Bildzeitung/Welt usw usw. Hier im Forum hat das nicht verloren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> [x] Sätze sind zu niedrig, zusätzlich müssen die Löhne steigen und die Planungssicherheit junger Menschen garantiert werden.
> 
> Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und fast alle Posts gelesen (Einige mit Hetze hab ich ausgelassen)... mir fällt auf, das hier viele extrem radikal sind. Entweder rennen hier im Forum viele Bildzeitungsleser rum oder Kinder die noch Zuhause bei Mutti leben und Dinge aus ihrem "Bildungssender" RTL nachplappern, solche Leute können einen nur leid tun. Aber zum Glück sind hier auch viele Vernünftig, das lob ich mir.
> 
> Nochmal an die Hetzer und Neider, bitte lasst eure gedankliche Gülle in der Bildzeitung/Welt usw usw. Hier im Forum hat das nicht verloren.




Du hast absolut recht  

Hier im Forum sind leider viel zu viele Kinder unterwegs, die vom richtigen Leben noch keinen Plan haben und nur den verbalen Müll nachplappern, den unsere korrupten und anmaßenden Politiker (hauptsächlich CDU/FDP) von sich geben! Das sieht man auch bestens am Umfrageergebnis! Diejenigen, die für nein gestimmt haben wissen wahrscheinlich nicht einmal, wie hoch die Lebenserhaltungskosten sind, wenn sie nicht mehr bei Mutti und Vati leben. Aber auch diese Kinder werden es spätestens dann erfahren, wenn sie selbst irgendwann dazu gezwungen sind sich auf dem harten Arbeitsmarkt zu behaupten und eine eigene Wohnung und eigenes Auto selbst finanzieren zu müssen. Das wird dann eine sehr wertvolle Erfahrung für diese Leute sein


----------



## Pumpi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hab selber 9 Monate von H4 gelebt, da ich vorher nur in TZ gearbeitet hatte, und von daher unter dem Minnimum gelandet wär.

Ich muß sagen das die H4 Sätze in Ordnung sind, man darf natürlich nicht erwarten das einem der Staat das Rauchen noch mitfinanziert. Wer im Monat 100€ für's qualmen braucht hat natürlich ein Problem bei der Kohle 

Ich kann hier ergo leider nicht mit Abstimmen, weil ich ja der Meinung bin das es soweit passt.

Was nicht passt sind die Aufstocksätze !

Wer 30 Stunden und mehr die Woche arbeiten geht, im harten Wettbewerb der Marktwirtschaft, der sollte auch mindestens 200€ mehr im Portomonaie haben als jemand der sich mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag ausruhen kann !

Aber nein, es ist egal ob man was leistet oder nicht, die Armutsuntergrenze gillt für alle gleich, das ist ungerecht !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

*Zustimmung*
Unabhängigkeit von der Gerechtigkeit hat man da bei den Regelungen auch einfach den zweiten Arbeitsmarkt komplett außen vorgelassen. Viele HartzIVer könnten über 400 € Jobs und ähnliches vielleicht wieder in Arbeit kommen oder sich in ein neues Berufsbild finden oder zumindest bei einem geregelten Lebensablauf bleiben. Aber de facto macht alles oberhalb von 100 € Zuverdienst und Unterhalb einer sozialversicherungspflichtigen Vollzeitstelle keinen Sinn.
Auch in Richtung Selbstständigkeit ein echtes Hemmniss: Ohne festen und großen Kundenkreis ist es quasi unmöglich, davon zu leben. Aber den bekommt man nicht aus dem nichts und ohne hohe Grundreservern (die man als HartzIVer gar nicht haben darf), bekommt man den auch nicht, weil einem vorher Miete und Versicherungen die Haare vom Kopf gefressen haben. Will man aber nun in kleinem Maßstab von HartzIV ausgehend was aufbauen, ist man ganz schnell bei nem Stundeneinkommen <1 € und hat nicht mal die Zeit dafür, denn man muss ja sinnlosen Beschäftigungsmaßnahmen, Amtsterminen und sich zwischendurch bewerben. 

P.S.:
Da sich seit Beginn der Umfrage einiges geändert hat, habe ich sie mal geschlossen.
Wenn jemand eine neue wünscht: Sagen. Ich würde das Ende dieses Threads in einen neuen mit neuer Umfrage verlegen. Nach 8 monatiger Pause wäre so eine Trennung wohl kein Problem.


----------



## Neox (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Also, jetzt mal meine Meinung:

Ich persönl. finde die H4 sind zu hoch, nichtnur im Vergleich zu den anderen, sondern genrell zu hoch. Natürlich gibt es Leute die wolllen arbeiten, die würden alles dafür tun um wieder arbeiten gehen zu können, denn sie schämen sich doch teilweise von anderen (Staat, fleißige Bürger die brav Steuern zahlen) abhängig zu sein und kein eigenes  Geld zu verdienen. BSP: Ich bin, weil ich kein H4   beziehen wollte für, 8 Wochen von Berlin nach Duisburg gezogen nur um kein H4 zu beziehen. 
Ich finde, auch wenn man nach Arbeit kräftig sucht, die Regelsätze (gerade AB2) zu hoch, doch extrem finde ich es nicht. Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn man H4 bezieht und schon gar  nichtmehr nach Arbeit sucht, da man genau weiß, man kriegt pünktlich am 30. des Monats sein Geld, ohne dafür auch ein Finger gekrümmt zu haben. ( Ich rede von denen, die bewusst nach keiner Arbeit suchen) Dass finde ich zum kotzen.. das sind Leute, die auf meine, eure und Kosten unseres Staates leben. 

Ich kenne mich mit dem Amerikanischen Sozialgeld nicht ganz so aus, aber ich bin der Meinung, man bekommt für eine bestimmte Zeit eine Summe x und nach dieser Zeit kriegt man nix mehr. Das ist für die Leute, die keine Arbeit haben, innerhalb dieser Zeit vollkommen okay, denn sie wissen. Hey ich muss bis zum 31.12.2012 einen Job finden, ansonsten lebe ich auf der Straße. Das ist eine Art "Ansporn-Ziel". Wenn das nicht eingehalten wird, dann lebt man auf der Straße. 

Doch H4  Empfänger, die bewusst nach keiner Arbeit suchen, haben kein und nicht einen Cent von meinem, eurem und dem Geld des Staates verdient !

Viele Grüße

Neox


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

In den USA herrschen allerdings auch ganze andere Beschäftigungsverhältnisse. Da ist es vergleichsweise leicht, schlecht bezahlte Aushilfstätigkeiten zu finden. In Deutschland fehlen solche Jobs aufgrund der Sozialabgaben ~vollkommen. D.h. Leute, die in den USA zwei 6h Schichten am Tag schaffen (was ich schon nicht für erstrebenswert halte), haben in Deutschland keine Chance, aus der Dauerarbeitslosigkeit zu entkommen. ALGII ist halt, im Gegensatz zu ALGI, nicht nur eine Übergangshilfe, sondern auch die Grundversorgung für Leute, deren altes Berufsbild nicht mehr existiert und die aufgrund ihres Alters und Ausbildung keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, in der deutschen Wirtschaftslandschaft einen qualifizierten Job zu finden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Neox schrieb:


> Ich bin, weil ich kein H4   beziehen wollte für, 8 Wochen von Berlin nach Duisburg gezogen nur um kein H4 zu beziehen.



Das ist für dich eventuell machbar!  Was macht der Familienvater dessen Frau 2 Kinder versorgt und die in einem Haus leben? Grundsteuer und Miete bezahlen, nur damit der Vater/die Familie nicht auf ALG2 kommen? 




> Ich finde, auch wenn man nach Arbeit kräftig sucht, die Regelsätze (gerade AB2) zu hoch, doch extrem finde ich es nicht.



Was wäre für dich denn akzeptabel, als Grundversorgung?




> Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn man H4 bezieht und schon gar  nichtmehr nach Arbeit sucht, da man genau weiß, man kriegt pünktlich am 30. des Monats sein Geld, ohne dafür auch ein Finger gekrümmt zu haben. ( Ich rede von denen, die bewusst nach keiner Arbeit suchen) Dass finde ich zum kotzen.. das sind Leute, die auf meine, eure und Kosten unseres Staates leben.



Diese absoluten "Arbeitsverweigerer" werden die Leistungen gekürzt bei Nichteinhaltung von Terminen/Auflagen im Rahmen der Eingliederungsvereinbarung 10% und das stufenweise bis zu 50% (Schon mal versucht von 182 € im Monat zu leben?) und zum Schluß bis zur Einstellung der Bezüge! 



> Doch H4  Empfänger, die bewusst nach keiner Arbeit suchen, haben kein und nicht einen Cent von meinem, eurem und dem Geld des Staates verdient !



s.o.


----------



## Neox (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tja... auch die Arbeitsverweigerer, wie ConNerVos sie nennt, erscheinen doch zu Terminen mit Beratung für´s Job suchen, doch im sie werden keine Bewerbungen abschicken. Ich bin nach Duisburg in eine H4 Gegend gezogen. Die Leute hielten mich für total bescheuert, da ich für 8 Wochen nach Duisburg gezogen bin, nur um Geld zu verdienen. Sie hätten mir geraten auf Kosten des Staates zu leben.. Ich habe mich mit vielen in diesen 8 Wochen unterhalten, Frau .. ist seit 6 Jahren Arbeitslos, hat sich seit ihrem Rauswurf nichtmehr um eine Arbeit gekümmert und findet es gerechtfertigt, da sie 4 Jahre gearbeitet hat und dem Staat genug Geld gezahlt hat. ? 

Sag mal..? Das ist nich nur ein Beispiel in dieser Gegend waren 90% dieser Ansicht, so hatte ich das Gefühl. 

Was ist mit den Leuten, die hart arbeiten und "nur" 330€ im Monat verdienen ? Sie schindern sich im Gegensatz zu den H4 Empfhängern ab und kriegen weniger Geld. Diese Leute haben mein Respekt verdient, sie wissen warscheinlich, dass sie mit H4 besser bei weg kommen.. aber wie gesagt, manche Menschen, darunter auch ich, würden sich schämen auf Kosten anderer zu leben! Das ist so.



> Diese absoluten "Arbeitsverweigerer" werden die Leistungen gekürzt bei  Nichteinhaltung von Terminen/Auflagen im Rahmen der  Eingliederungsvereinbarung 10% und das stufenweise bis zu 50% (Schon mal  versucht von 182 € im Monat zu leben?) und zum Schluß bis zur  Einstellung der Bezüge!



Tjaa, wenn sich nicht um Arbeit gekümmert wird (es muss ja nicht gleich der Fund einer Arbeitsstelle sein- eine Bewerbung/Praktika wäre auch schonmal der Anfang) ist es gerecht. Wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert, sollte man auch kein geld bekommen

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Neox schrieb:


> Tja... auch die Arbeitsverweigerer, wie ConNerVos sie nennt, erscheinen doch zu Terminen mit Beratung für´s Job suchen, doch im sie werden keine Bewerbungen abschicken.



In der Eingliederungsvereinbarung (die jeder ALG2'er unterschreiben muß) wird eine Bewerbungsanzahl festgeschrieben und jeder Verstoß gegen diese Vereinbarung geht an die Auszahlung des ALG2, selbst wenn sie zum jeweiligen Termin gehen bekommen sie halt diese Kürzung, weil sie ja die Eingliederungsvereinbarung nicht zu 100% erfüllt haben. 




> Ich bin nach Duisburg in eine H4 Gegend gezogen. Die Leute hielten mich für total bescheuert, da ich für 8 Wochen nach Duisburg gezogen bin, nur um Geld zu verdienen.


Wenn es sich für dich gerechnet hat ist das ja gut, nur wie soll derjenige handeln in meinem obigen Beispiel? 




> Sag mal..? Das ist nich nur ein Beispiel in dieser Gegend waren 90% dieser Ansicht, so hatte ich das Gefühl.


Dieses Gefühl haben warscheinlich 80% der arbeitenden Bevölkerung, aber diese 2% (pers. Annahme) derer die nicht arbeiten gehen wollen sorgen dafür, das alle ALG2-Empfänger als *der* typische Hartz'er angesehen wird! 




> Was ist mit den Leuten, die hart arbeiten und "nur" 330€ im Monat verdienen ?


Ja was ist mit denen? 

Können diese Menschen den täglichen Bedarf ihres Lebens mit diesem Lohn decken? -> NEIN
Also was bekommt sie? Hm … *ALG2* und das nach ihrer persönlichen Lebenslage sogar in voller Höhe! Oh nein entschuldige dieser Mensch wird um seinen Lohn den er bekommt (weil er sich ja "schindet", um mal mit deinen Worten zu sprechen) sogar noch vom Staat abgezockt, weil der Staat ihm nur 160 € davon zugesteht! 




> Diese Leute haben mein Respekt verdient, sie wissen warscheinlich, dass sie mit H4 besser bei weg kommen.. aber wie gesagt, manche Menschen, darunter auch ich, würden sich schämen auf Kosten anderer zu leben! Das ist so.


Falsch, denn wie oben schon beschrieben wissen diese das sie mit "Zuverdienst" halt 160 € mehr bekommen als ein "normaler" ALG2-Empfänger, deshalb gehen sie arbeiten! 

PS:

Respekt … das sie vom Staat um ihren vollen Lohn gebracht werden und trotzdem von ALG2 leben müssen?
Respekt … das die Arbeitgeber sich lieber zwei 400€-Jobber holen, als einen vollwertigen Arbeitnehmer?
Respekt … das diese "Minijobber" aus der Statistik der Arbeitslosen verschwinden mit der sich die Regierung jeden Monat brüstet, wenn sie um 100.000 Menschen sinkt?

Respekt die Regierung hat ihr Ziel bei dir voll erreicht, denn du schaust nur bis zum Tellerrand!


----------



## Jeremy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Für die, die nichts für ihre Lage können, und gegebenenfalls noch Nachteile auszugeichen haben wie chronisch Kranke oder Behinderte, ist es zu wenig. Für Gesinnungstäter ist es zu viel.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es kommt mehr oder minder auf den Fall an.

Aus meiner ´Sicht braucht ein H4 Empfänger kein Geld erst bekommen. Miete etc staat, bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag und Lebensmittel über Essensgutscheine! So können die sich nichts Leisten und gehen eher Arbeiten.


----------



## Jeremy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Aha, und wie sollen alle arbeiten gehen, wenn auf cirka zehn Bewerber eine offene Stelle kommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es kommt mehr oder minder auf den Fall an.
> 
> Aus meiner ´Sicht braucht ein H4 Empfänger kein Geld erst bekommen. Miete etc staat, bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag und Lebensmittel über Essensgutscheine! So können die sich nichts Leisten und gehen eher Arbeiten.


 
Und Kleidung, Hausrat, Kommunikation, Information, Bildung, Schulmaterialien, -ausflüge,... auch alles über "Gutscheine"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es kommt mehr oder minder auf den Fall an.
> 
> Aus meiner ´Sicht braucht ein H4 Empfänger kein Geld erst bekommen. Miete etc staat, bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag und Lebensmittel über Essensgutscheine! So können die sich nichts Leisten und gehen eher Arbeiten.



Dann hoffen wir mal das du bald auch in dem Boot mitfährst. Nur wegen ein paar Arbeitsscheuer alle über einen Kammm scheren ist schon sehr mutig


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Zahl der Arbeitsscheuen immer nur kleinzureden bringt uns aber auch nicht weiter. Das machen wir schon viel zu lange und das Problem wird sich nicht einfach in Luft auflösen. 

Ich persönlich kenne 3 Lehrer (abgesehen von denen die ich selber hatte) und 2 davon haben jedes Jahr Schulklassen am Hals deren Berufziel zu 80% H4 lautet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es kommt mehr oder minder auf den Fall an. Aus meiner ´Sicht braucht ein H4 Empfänger kein Geld erst bekommen.


 
Dir kommt es auf den Fall an (???), aber gleichzeitig sagst du das alle kein Geld bekommen sollen aus deiner Sicht? Also bekommen alle zuviel, du solltes echt mal nen halbes Jahr von ALG2 leben!  




> Lebensmittel über Essensgutscheine


Aha damit du beim Discounter gleich erkennen kannst ob es ein ALG2-Bezieher ist! Wieso nicht gleich einen Eintrag in den Personalausweis und nen gelben Stern auf den Klamotten? 




> So können die sich nichts Leisten und gehen eher Arbeiten


Es soll Leute aus der arbeitenden Bevölkerung geben die sich auch nichts leisten können … ich sag nur 400€-Jobber die leben auch von ALG2 (zusätzlich), sind das jetzt auch Menschen denen du gerne Essensmarken in die Hand drücken würdest? Ach nein die gehen ja arbeiten ... 





Rolk schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Arbeitsscheuen immer nur kleinzureden  bringt uns aber auch nicht weiter. Das machen wir schon viel zu lange  und das Problem wird sich nicht einfach in Luft auflösen.



Lösungsvorschläge? 



> Ich  persönlich kenne 3 Lehrer (abgesehen von denen die ich selber hatte) und  2 davon haben jedes Jahr Schulklassen am Hals deren Berufziel zu 80% H4  lautet.


Was für eine Schule? Ich denke Realschule und Gymnasium sind auszuschließen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne 3 Lehrer (abgesehen von denen die ich selber hatte) und 2 davon haben jedes Jahr Schulklassen am Hals deren Berufziel zu 80% H4 lautet.


 
Die Arbeitsvorstellungen und Hoffnungen der Mitschüler meiner Kinder sind vielfältig aber Hartz 4 ist nicht dabei. 
Du scheinst ja komische Lehrer zu kennen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsvorstellungen und Hoffnungen der Mitschüler meiner Kinder sind vielfältig aber Hartz 4 ist nicht dabei.
> Du scheinst ja komische Lehrer zu kennen.


 
Wieso sind die Lehrer komisch? Die können ja auch nichts dafür wenn sie solche Schulklassen am Hals haben. Aber in der Tat sind beide an Hauptschulen, Lehrer(in) Nr.3 bei deren Schüler Hartz 4 nicht auf dem Wunschzettel steht ist an einem Gymnasium.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Lösungsvorschläge?


 
Der Mensch ist von Natur aus faul. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt muss man eben mit härteren Bandagen ran. Lieber zu früh als zu spät.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es auch eine Hauptschule (oder ist das inzwischen eine Gesamtschule ) aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass das alles zukünftige Hartz 4 Empfänger sind.
Meine Kinder gehen beide auf das Gymnasium.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es auch eine Hauptschule (oder ist das inzwischen eine Gesamtschule ) aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass das alles zukünftige Hartz 4 Empfänger sind.
> Meine Kinder gehen beide auf das Gymnasium.


 
Selbst bei uns im Dorf gibt es (noch) eine Hauptschule und die produziert auch nicht lauter zukünftige Hartz 4 Empfänger. Aber es gibt nun mal Städte wo so etwas schon fast die Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Es soll Leute aus der arbeitenden Bevölkerung geben die sich auch nichts leisten können … ich sag nur 400€-Jobber die leben auch von ALG2 (zusätzlich), sind das jetzt auch Menschen denen du gerne Essensmarken in die Hand drücken würdest? Ach nein die gehen ja arbeiten ...


Es ist ja auch ein motivierender Job für 160 Taler effektiv, und man arbeitet meist für Stundenlöhne wo etliche eher sagen für das Geld nicht. Was käme denn als nächstes , ein Verbot an kulturelle Veranstaltungen, Forenverbot? Ab einem gewissem Alter bekommt man einfach kaum noch gescheite Angebote


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Selbst bei uns im Dorf gibt es (noch) eine Hauptschule und die produziert auch nicht lauter zukünftige Hartz 4 Empfänger. Aber es gibt nun mal Städte wo so etwas schon fast die Ausnahme ist.


 
Ich glaube eher dass deine Annahme die Ausnahme ist. 
Die Tochter meines Nachbarn geht auf die Hauptschule und ihr Ziel ist die weiterführende Schule um die Chancen zu verbessern.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie groß der Anteil der Hartz 4 Kinder in der Hauptschule ist. Aber so groß wird der nicht sein. Sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen Gegenden in der Großstadt. Auf dem Land sieht das einfach noch anders aus.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass deine Annahme die Ausnahme ist.


 
Das ist keine Annahme. In der Stadt in der die beiden Lehrer arbeiten (an 2 verschiedenen Schulen) kennt man das schon seit ca. 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr anderst. Ein Kumpel musste dort auch mal für 1 Jahr in die Berufsschule. Dort herrschten die gleichen Zustände, weil die Berufschule voll von unvermittelbaren Leuten war, die vom Arbeitsamt in irgendwelche Massnahmen zur Weiterbildung gesteckt wurden.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das liegt aber auch an den Lehrer. Wenn die nicht motiviert sind färbt das auf die Schüler ab.
Trotzdem bringen auch die Bildungsgutscheine nicht viel. Bei uns kostet alleine das Freibad schon mehr als eine Hart4 Familie im Monat für Lernmittel über hat.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an den Lehrer. Wenn die nicht motiviert sind färbt das auf die Schüler ab.


 
Ab einem gewissen Punkt kannst du den Lehrern keine Schuld mehr geben. Nicht wenn du eine 7. oder 8. Klasse vor dir hast, überwiegend mit Migrationshintergrund, mit nur rudimentär vorhandenen Deutschkentnissen, ohne die grundlegensten Fertigkeiten wie simpelstes Kopfrechnen, weitestgehend Respektlos Lehrern gegenüber. Weiblichen Lehrern wird schon mal nicht der allergeringste Respekt entgegengebracht. Das jeden Arbeitstag jahrelang. Irgendwann in der Kette wurde mal Mist gebaut, aber du wirst sicher keinen Lehrer finden der einem 4. Klässler gesagt hat "mir doch egal ob du dich in Abschaum verwandelst oder nicht".


----------



## Pumpi (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist von Natur aus faul. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt muss man eben mit härteren Bandagen ran. Lieber zu früh als zu spät.


 
Konkret ! Und wir sind viel zu spät dran. Unser Kapital kann in der Zukunft nur und ausschließlich eine ordentlich gebildete Bevölkerung sein. Wer in diesem Land in 30 Jahren für meine Rente sorgen soll ist mir schleierhaft, ob ich einzahl oder nicht ist völlig Banane, meine Generation kann sich freuen im Alter ein Dach überm Kopf zu haben und mit den letzten 3 Zähnen noch einen von den zu geteilten Leiben Brot pro Tag zu verköstigen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an den Lehrer. Wenn die nicht motiviert sind färbt das auf die Schüler ab.


 
Ich war vor 20-25 Jahren an einer Haupt und Realschule lernend, da hab ich auch mitbekommen was da auf der Hauptschule abging, das war vor 20 Jahren schon nicht mehr feierlich. Das es da überhaupt noch Lehrer gibt ist verwunderlich. Man kann sich freuen das nicht gleich alle mit Depressionen zum Arzt laufen, sondern immer nur ein Teil 

Wir brauchen befugte Sicherheitsdienste in den Schulen, Zeit für Nachsitz Celebrations und ausserdem viele Jugendknäste wo die Sprösslinge nach der Schule, schon nach kleinen Vergehen, mal mit dem Entzug von Kultur bekannt gemacht werden !


----------



## Ares_Providence (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich weiß nicht wie weit ihr euch mit der Materie Befasst habt, aber  manche Ansichten sind Interessant, manche wiederum extrem. Hab es  Flüchtig überflogen.

  Die heutige Jugend, sag ich mal hat leider einiges verfehlt.
  Es gibt viele Facetten davon, ein Teil Arbeitet sehr Hart an ihren  Abschlüssen während der andere Teil sich lieber draußen hinsetzt und  sich im warsten Sinne des Wortes um seinen Hirnzelle säuft.
  Ein teil der auf die Hauptschule geht kann weniger als vor 10 Jahren, soweit hab  ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht (Da kann ich NUR für meine Region Reden  durch meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe). 
Einfache Rechtschreibung, ist da schon für die meisten  das erste Problem. Ich weiß, meine ist auch nicht die beste aber im Vergleich zu den meisten Jugendlichen schon eine Glanzleistung.
  Dies ist aber ein Problem was Gesellschaftlich angelegt ist, wo der Staat auch ehrlich gesagt unterstützend wirkt.

  Man sollte das gesamte sehen, es unterscheidet sich von Region zu Region  aber die Probleme werden meist von Älteren vorgelebt und den Jungen  Leuten aufgezeigt.

  Zum Thema H4:
  Man kann Regulär nicht sagen das es zu viel oder zu wenig ist, da dies Regional angepasst ist.
  Als Beispiel: Ein H4er der in Berlin lebt bekommt halt mehr als der zb in Halle an der Saale lebt.
  Was mir meist nur Rätselhaft ist wie es berechnet wird, es gibt in  Deutschland halt Fälle wo Personen immer wieder zwischenzeitlich in  Arbeit waren aber zurück gefallen sind in ALG2 (Da mind. 1 Jahr in Arbeit sein  muss für Anspruch darauf.) diese weniger bekommen als manch einer der  sich lieber die Jahre über vom Staat Finanziere ließ.

Die Kürzungen werden leider nicht so angewandt wie diese eigentlich gedacht sind sondern eher etwas womit manche Bürokraten einfach mal ihre Macht ausleben können.
Kürzungen oder die Einstellung der Zahlungen sollen ja erfolgen wenn Jemand sich weigert Termine, Maßnahmen oder Arbeitsplätze Anzunehmen/Wahrzunehmen.

  Die Probleme die wir haben, sind alle selbst geschaffen. Und Hartz4 ist eines davon was als eigentliche gute Idee gedacht war aber eher Missbräuchlich angewandt wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Man kann Regulär nicht sagen das es zu viel oder zu wenig ist, da dies Regional angepasst ist.



Die Anpassung bezieht sich aber nur auf Miete und Wasserkosten, der Lebensbedarf ist bei allen gleich soweit die Lebenssituation die Selbe ist. 




> Als Beispiel: Ein H4er der in Berlin lebt bekommt halt mehr als der zb in Halle an der Saale lebt.



Nein, s.o, denn nur zum Leben bekommt er wenn er Alleinstehend ist 364 € egal wo er wohnt, das es regionale Unterschiede zur Miete gibt liegt am jeweiligen Mietspiegel der Kommune. Sollte klar sein eine Wohnung in Berlin-Mitte ist deutlich teurer als in einem Dorf in Brandenburg. 




> Die Kürzungen werden leider nicht so angewandt wie diese eigentlich gedacht sind sondern eher etwas womit manche Bürokraten einfach mal ihre Macht ausleben können.
> Kürzungen oder die Einstellung der Zahlungen sollen ja erfolgen wenn Jemand sich weigert Termine, Maßnahmen oder Arbeitsplätze Anzunehmen/Wahrzunehmen.



Da kann ich zustimmen viele Entscheidungen sind in meinen Augen an den "Nasenfaktor" des Sachbearbeiters oder desssen momentane laune gebunden obwohl sich eigentlich alle an das Soizialgesetzbuch 2 halten sollten. 



> Die Probleme die wir haben, sind alle selbst geschaffen. Und Hartz4 ist eines davon was als eigentliche gute Idee gedacht war aber eher Missbräuchlich angewandt wird.



Richtig selbst geschaffen, denn die Leute die auf die Straße gegangen sind und gegen Hartz4 demonstrierten haben resigniert, weil sie feststellen mußten das deren Protest ungehört verhallt! Warum sollte man als Vertreter des Volkes (Politiker), denn auch auf das Volk hören … ist doch absurd!


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Anpassung bezieht sich aber nur auf Miete  und Wasserkosten, der Lebensbedarf ist bei allen gleich soweit die  Lebenssituation die Selbe ist.



Mmh, meines Wissens nach sollte eigentlich alles angepasst werden. Ich lasse mich aber da auch des Besseren belehren.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, s.o, denn nur zum Leben bekommt er wenn er Alleinstehend ist 364 €  egal wo er wohnt, das es regionale Unterschiede zur Miete gibt liegt am  jeweiligen Mietspiegel der Kommune. Sollte klar sein eine Wohnung in  Berlin-Mitte ist deutlich teurer als in einem Dorf in Brandenburg.



Also da kann ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen das kommt nicht  hin, als ich H4 war, war mein Lebensunterhalt schon ein ganzes Stück  drunter.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Da kann ich zustimmen  viele Entscheidungen sind in meinen Augen an den "Nasenfaktor" des  Sachbearbeiters oder desssen momentane laune gebunden obwohl sich  eigentlich alle an das Soizialgesetzbuch 2 halten sollten.



Das wird ja leider so gehandhabt bei der Errechnung des Geldes so wie bei den Strafen gemacht. Könnte da auch genug beispiele machen da ich mal in einen Betrieb eine Stelle hatte wo solche Menschen in Arbeitsmarkt Wieder/eingegliedert werden sollten.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig selbst  geschaffen, denn die Leute die auf die Straße gegangen sind und gegen  Hartz4 demonstrierten haben resigniert, weil sie feststellen mußten das  deren Protest ungehört verhallt! Warum sollte man als Vertreter des  Volkes (Politiker), denn auch auf das Volk hören … ist doch absurd!



Da hab ich mich undeutlich ausgesprochen Meinte es  eher so das leider  Gottes vielen Vorgelebt wird H4 wäre eine sehr angenehme Lebensweise,  die jetzige Jugend strebt doch nichts mehr an oder eher gesagt recht  viele. 
So sehe ich das hier und bekomme es mit. Proteste des Volkes werden egal wo und wie immer übersehen.
Mal ganz Ehrlich was haben die Politiker in den Letzten Jahren wirklich  gut gemacht ? Gibt nicht vieles worauf wir stolz sein dürfen auf Dennen.

Zudem ist das Volk nur dann Interessant wenn es auf die Wahlen zugeht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Mmh, meines Wissens nach sollte  eigentlich alles angepasst werden. Ich lasse mich aber da auch des  Besseren belehren.



Dann schau in die ALG2-Regelsatz oder hier ein ALG2-Rechner! Einfach beim Rechner die Bundesländer wechseln, Berechnung anklicken und du wirst sehen das alle ALG2-Empfänger in Deutschland 364 € bekommen nur für den Lebensunterhalt!  Das was die Gesamthöhe beeinflußt sind die Kosten für Unterkunft und  noch so einige andere Sachen, aber soweit du Single bist hast du einen  Anspruch auf deine 364 € im Monat (dieser Betrag kann natürlich durch  Sanktionen nach unten korrigiert werden durch das Jobcenter)!




> Also  da kann ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen das kommt nicht  hin,  als ich H4 war, war mein Lebensunterhalt schon ein ganzes Stück   drunter.


Das wiederspricht sich aber gegen meinen aktuellen ALG2-Bescheid, denn dieser  ist bis August 2011 bewilligt und bestätigt mir einen Lebensunterhalt  von 364 € im Monat! 




> Könnte da auch genug beispiele machen da ich mal in einen  Betrieb eine Stelle hatte wo solche Menschen in Arbeitsmarkt  Wieder/eingegliedert werden sollten.


Du hattest also mal eine Stelle die dieses ALG2-Betrügertum noch unterstützte ,  weil solche Institutionen (und deren Mitarbeiter) sind überflüssig! Ich  mußte ein halbes Jahr einmal im Monat zu einem "Bewerbungstraining",  das Einzige was dort passierte war eine Kontrolle meiner Bemühungen und  eine Stellensuche des jeweiligen "Beraters" über die  Arbeitsamt-Homepage! Die angeordnete "Bewerbungstrainingsmaßnahme" war  in meinen Augen eigentlich nur eine ausgelagerte Kontrolle des  Arbeitsamtes, denn keiner der "Teilnehmer" war jemals an einem PC  (innerhalb dieses Objektes) und auch keiner wurde in  Bewerbungsunterlagen "trainiert"!  
Das keiner der Teilnehmer (zumindest der 30 die an meinem Kurs  teilnahmen) durch diese "Maßnahme" in den ersten Arbeitsmarkt aufrückte  (das war eines der Ziele der Maßnahme) brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen  ERGO reine Geldverschwendung und das unter dem "wohlwollenden" Blick des  Amtes für Arbeit und Soziales! 





Rolk schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist von Natur aus faul. Ab einem  bestimmten Punkt muss man eben mit härteren Bandagen ran. Lieber zu früh  als zu spät.


 
Sorry, hab deine Antwort erst jetzt mitbekommen. Also hast du auch nichts konkretes als Lösung vorzutragen, sags doch gleich, denn deine Aussage sagt nichts weiter aus, als das man diejenigen die sich nicht an die Regeln halten bestraft werden sollten und das werden sie auch jetzt schon!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hattest also mal eine Stelle die dieses ALG2-Betrügertum noch unterstützte ,  weil solche Institutionen (und deren Mitarbeiter) sind überflüssig! Ich  mußte ein halbes Jahr einmal im Monat zu einem "Bewerbungstraining",  das Einzige was dort passierte war eine Kontrolle meiner Bemühungen und  eine Stellensuche des jeweiligen "Beraters" über die  Arbeitsamt-Homepage!



Sei froh, dass es nur 6 Tage waren. Ich musste 4 Wochen lang jeden Tag 5 Stunden lang in nen Kurs, in dem ich mehr über den Schuhschrank der Dozentin gelernt habe, als über für mich relevante&neue Bewerbungsaspekte. Um sich neben dem Kurs noch nach Stellen umzugucken fehlte dann schon fast die Zeit...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn man als 1 Euro Jober arbeitet muss man nebenbei auch noch Bewerbungen schreiben und zu Vorstellungsgesprächen gehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es nur 6 Tage waren. Ich  musste 4 Wochen lang jeden Tag 5 Stunden lang in nen Kurs, in dem ich  mehr über den Schuhschrank der Dozentin gelernt habe, als über für mich  relevante&neue Bewerbungsaspekte. Um sich neben dem Kurs noch nach  Stellen umzugucken fehlte dann schon fast die Zeit...


 
Ja solche Kurse sind mir von Bekannten auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Da hab ich wirklich noch Glück gehabt, aber trotzdem eine Meinung über diese Maßnahmen hat mir diese Kurzerfahrung meinerseits doch geben können und Bestätigung darüber erhalte ich von allen Seiten der Teilnehmer, nur nie von den jeweiligen "Dozenten" (klar die verdienen ja die Euros an den Maßnahmen, sonst würden sie warscheinlich selbst dort sitzen ) und den "Bildungsinstitutsbetreibern" (die nebenbei noch ein Imobilienunternhmen haben so wie der in meiner Maßnahme)!




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man als 1 Euro Jober arbeitet muss man  nebenbei auch noch Bewerbungen schreiben und zu Vorstellungsgesprächen  gehen.



Aber sicher!


----------



## Ares_Providence (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann schau in die  ALG2-Regelsatz  oder hier ein  ALG2-Rechner!  Einfach beim Rechner die Bundesländer wechseln, Berechnung anklicken  und du wirst sehen das alle ALG2-Empfänger in Deutschland 364 € bekommen  nur für den Lebensunterhalt!  Das was die Gesamthöhe beeinflußt  sind die Kosten für Unterkunft und  noch so einige andere Sachen, aber  soweit du Single bist hast du einen  Anspruch auf deine 364 € im Monat  (dieser Betrag kann natürlich durch  Sanktionen nach unten korrigiert  werden durch das Jobcenter)!
> 
> Das wiederspricht sich aber  gegen meinen aktuellen ALG2-Bescheid, denn dieser  ist bis August 2011  bewilligt und bestätigt mir einen Lebensunterhalt  von 364 € im Monat!



Dazu kann ich dann nur sagen das man mich um Locker 100€ geprellt hat, da ich bisher nie eine Sanktion erhalten habe, gab nie einen Grund noch ein Möglichkeit dazu.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hattest also mal eine Stelle die dieses  ALG2-Betrügertum noch unterstützte ,  weil solche Institutionen  (und deren Mitarbeiter) sind überflüssig! Ich  mußte ein halbes Jahr  einmal im Monat zu einem "Bewerbungstraining",  das Einzige was dort  passierte war eine Kontrolle meiner Bemühungen und  eine Stellensuche  des jeweiligen "Beraters" über die  Arbeitsamt-Homepage! Die angeordnete  "Bewerbungstrainingsmaßnahme" war  in meinen Augen eigentlich nur eine  ausgelagerte Kontrolle des  Arbeitsamtes, denn keiner der "Teilnehmer"  war jemals an einem PC  (innerhalb dieses Objektes) und auch keiner  wurde in  Bewerbungsunterlagen "trainiert"!
> Das keiner  der Teilnehmer (zumindest der 30 die an meinem Kurs  teilnahmen) durch  diese "Maßnahme" in den ersten Arbeitsmarkt aufrückte  (das war eines  der Ziele der Maßnahme) brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen  ERGO reine  Geldverschwendung und das unter dem "wohlwollenden" Blick des  Amtes für  Arbeit und Soziales!



Diese Problematik ist mir Bekannt, dazu kann ich dir aber sagen das wir durchgriffen wenn es sein musste. Unsere Aufgabe lag darin den Leuten einen Einblick in die Arbeitswelt Metall zu geben, zzgl. Gab es Duzenten die sich um den Theoretischen teil heran gemacht haben. Es gab dafür jeweils für die Gruppen ein eigenen Schulraum ohne, dann mit PC´s sowie eine gemeinsame Werkstatt.
Von anfänglich gemeldeten 45 Teilnehmer wurden in den ersten 2 wochen schon 18 Leute rausgeworfen wegen unentschuldigtes fehlen oder ihre 3 Abmahnungen einkassiert haben wegen vielerlei(Drogenkonsum, Alkohol, diebstahl etc.). 
Ich kann mit Fug und recht sagen das wir uns an die vorgegebenen Richtlinien hielten und es gab sogar Personen wo ich mal sag das diese unbrauchbar sind sogar für die einfachsten aufgaben sowie sich nicht an den regeln sich hielten durften manche nicht rausgeworfen werden weil es von den oberen Instanzen wie ARGE/Pro Arbeit gesagt wurde das die da verbleiben müssen.

Kenne aber auch das Gegenstück dazu, wenn sowas wie bei euch passiert,  beschweren das die euch zweckentfremdet haben. Denn es ist vertraglich geregelt was ihr machen solllt und da darf nix anderes mit euch gemacht werden. 
Für solche Firmen/Intuitionen gibt es finanzielle strafen oder die Verträge werden aufgelöst das die keine Leute mehr bekommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dann nur sagen das man mich  um Locker 100€ geprellt hat, da ich bisher nie eine Sanktion erhalten  habe, gab nie einen Grund noch ein Möglichkeit dazu.



Ich kann sagen, das du selbst daran schuld bist, denn ich überprüfe  alles von Ämtern egal um was es geht! Erst Recht wenn es um Geld geht  was mir zusteht, denn wenn du Fehler machst sind Ämter schneller am  Kürzen oder Nachfordern als du denken kannst. 




> Diese Problematik ist mir Bekannt, dazu kann ich dir aber  sagen das wir durchgriffen wenn es sein musste. Unsere Aufgabe lag  darin den Leuten einen Einblick in die Arbeitswelt Metall zu geben,  zzgl. Gab es Duzenten die sich um den Theoretischen teil heran gemacht  haben. Es gab dafür jeweils für die Gruppen ein eigenen Schulraum ohne,  dann mit PC´s sowie eine gemeinsame Werkstatt.



Auch solche "Maßnahmen" sind mir bekannt (durch eine  Fortbildungsmaßnahme die ich mir selbst besorgte), das witzige daran ist  das man gerade Menschen die schon Metaller (Schlosser, Klemptner etc.)  in solche Maßnahmen steckt, um sie angeblich wieder "fit" für den ersten  Arbeitsmarkt machen zu wollen. -> Schwachsinn! 




> Von anfänglich gemeldeten 45 Teilnehmer wurden in den ersten 2  wochen schon 18 Leute rausgeworfen wegen unentschuldigtes fehlen oder  ihre 3 Abmahnungen einkassiert haben wegen vielerlei(Drogenkonsum,  Alkohol, diebstahl etc.).



Schöne Quote … wieviele der restlichen sind durch diese "Maßnahme" nicht  nur aus der Statistik der Arbeitslosen gefallen, sondern haben dadurch  wieder im ersten Arbeitsmarkt Fuß fassen können? Afaik hat ein jede  "Bildungsinstitution" auch Erfolgsquoten vorzuweisen, denn ansonsten war  es das mit Geldzuwendungen vom Jobcenter!




> Ich kann mit Fug und recht sagen das wir uns an die  vorgegebenen Richtlinien hielten und es gab sogar Personen wo ich mal  sag das diese unbrauchbar sind sogar für die einfachsten aufgaben sowie  sich nicht an den regeln sich hielten durften manche nicht rausgeworfen  werden weil es von den oberen Instanzen wie ARGE/Pro Arbeit gesagt wurde  das die da verbleiben müssen.



Ja klar diese Behauptungen habe ich auch von mehreren Betreibern und  Dozenten gehört, aber trotzdem sind diese Maßnahmen nur Augenwischerei  und die Erfolgsquoten sagen da ein Übriges aus! 




> Kenne aber auch das Gegenstück dazu, wenn sowas wie bei  euch passiert,  beschweren das die euch zweckentfremdet haben. Denn es  ist vertraglich geregelt was ihr machen solllt und da darf nix anderes  mit euch gemacht werden. Für solche Firmen/Intuitionen gibt es  finanzielle strafen oder die Verträge werden aufgelöst das die keine  Leute mehr bekommen.



Das es vertraglich geregelt wird ist klar, denn es liegt ja zu jeder  Maßnahme auch ein Konzept vor bevor es überhaupt vom Amt genehmigt wird,  nur das es selbst bei Kontrollen vom Amt noch nicht mal auffiel und  selbst nach mehreren Beschwerden von Teilnehmern der  "Bewerbungstrainigsmaßnahme" (mir sind meine Rechte durchaus bewußt )  es dieses "Institut" noch immer gibt ist traurig und zeigt wie abhängig  das Amt für Arbeit und Soziales von solchen "ALG2-Betrügern/Schmarozer"  ist, um ihre Zahlen zu beschönigen und das Volk weiter zu verdummen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja solche Kurse sind mir von Bekannten auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Da hab ich wirklich noch Glück gehabt, aber trotzdem eine Meinung über diese Maßnahmen hat mir diese Kurzerfahrung meinerseits doch geben können und Bestätigung darüber erhalte ich von allen Seiten der Teilnehmer, nur nie von den jeweiligen "Dozenten" (klar die verdienen ja die Euros an den Maßnahmen, sonst würden sie warscheinlich selbst dort sitzen )




Die einzige Dozentin, die ich als für ihren Job rudimentär qualifiziert bezeichnet hätte, sollte einem dabei helfen, Berufsfelder abseits der bisherigen zu finden. Ihr Lebenslauf: Pädagokikstudium ohne Abschluss und vier verschiedene Jobs, Versuche mit Selbstständigkeit im Bereich Medien 




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das es vertraglich geregelt wird ist klar, denn es liegt ja zu jeder  Maßnahme auch ein Konzept vor bevor es überhaupt vom Amt genehmigt wird,  nur das es selbst bei Kontrollen vom Amt noch nicht mal auffiel und  selbst nach mehreren Beschwerden von Teilnehmern der  "Bewerbungstrainigsmaßnahme" (mir sind meine Rechte durchaus bewußt )  es dieses "Institut" noch immer gibt ist traurig und zeigt wie abhängig  das Amt für Arbeit und Soziales von solchen "ALG2-Betrügern/Schmarozer"  ist, um ihre Zahlen zu beschönigen und das Volk weiter zu verdummen!


 
Selbst wenn sie kontrollieren - es gibt schlichtweg keine sinnvollen Vorgaben vom Amt. Uns haben sie vor Rechner gezwungen, ja. Schon mal versucht, online nach Jobs zu recherchieren ohne Tabs, ohne Rechtsklick, ohne Flash, ohne Java, ohne .docx Unterstützung,...?
Da ist nichts machen / sich ggf. vorzeitig verziehen können, eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Ich bin schließlich dazu übergegangen, primär E-Mails zu schecken und z.T. Bewerbungen zu schreiben, aber die Recherche hab ich komplett aufm Nachmittag zu Hause gemacht und den Rest hätte ich da auch in der Hälfte der Zeit machen können.


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich kann sagen, das du selbst daran schuld bist, denn ich überprüfe  alles von Ämtern egal um was es geht! Erst Recht wenn es um Geld geht  was mir zusteht, denn wenn du Fehler machst sind Ämter schneller am  Kürzen oder Nachfordern als du denken kannst.



Würd ich sagen, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Und mit dem Rückfordern geht schnell aber solche Probleme nie gehabt.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Auch solche "Maßnahmen" sind mir bekannt (durch eine  Fortbildungsmaßnahme die ich mir selbst besorgte), das witzige daran ist  das man gerade Menschen die schon Metaller (Schlosser, Klemptner etc.)  in solche Maßnahmen steckt, um sie angeblich wieder "fit" für den ersten  Arbeitsmarkt machen zu wollen. -> Schwachsinn!



Das ist nicht so Richtig, es war eine U25 Maßnahme. Bei uns waren Personen von 16 bis zu 24 Lebensjahr die keine Ausbildung hatten und zum teil auch keine oder eine geringe Arbeitserfahrung hatten.
Bei uns durfte auch ein teil der Leistung erbrachte (Oder wenn einer vom Amt Später dazu kam mit einen Guten Zeugnis) eine Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker machen, für bestimmte Leute wurden auch Firmen gesucht wo diese dann die Möglichkeit hatten auf eine Festanstellung. Ein teil hat diese sogar auch bekommen.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Schöne Quote … wieviele der restlichen sind durch diese "Maßnahme" nicht  nur aus der Statistik der Arbeitslosen gefallen, sondern haben dadurch  wieder im ersten Arbeitsmarkt Fuß fassen können? Afaik hat ein jede  "Bildungsinstitution" auch Erfolgsquoten vorzuweisen, denn ansonsten war  es das mit Geldzuwendungen vom Jobcenter!



Die Quote wird überall verschönert, selbst bei einen Deutschkurs oder einen 1,50€ Job bist du raus. Naja die erfolgsquote ist eigentlich nur das was durchgebracht werden muss, nicht das was wirklich mitzieht.
Ach das hätte ich fast vergessen, wusstest du das eine bestimmte Quote gehalten werden muss in den Maßnahmen auch wenn man mit manche nix anfangen kann, aus gründen hab keine Lust will eh nicht.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja klar diese Behauptungen habe ich auch von mehreren Betreibern und  Dozenten gehört, aber trotzdem sind diese Maßnahmen nur Augenwischerei  und die Erfolgsquoten sagen da ein Übriges aus!



S.o in Deutschland werden Probleme nur verschoben und verschönert. Was meinst du warum es 400€ Jobs gibt ? Die Quote wird überall verschönert und das Volk verarscht. Da brauchen wir gar nicht Diskutieren, da gebe ich dir recht das, dass meiste nur Verschönerung ist.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das es vertraglich geregelt wird ist klar, denn es liegt ja zu jeder  Maßnahme auch ein Konzept vor bevor es überhaupt vom Amt genehmigt wird,  nur das es selbst bei Kontrollen vom Amt noch nicht mal auffiel und  selbst nach mehreren Beschwerden von Teilnehmern der  "Bewerbungstrainigsmaßnahme" (mir sind meine Rechte durchaus bewußt )  es dieses "Institut" noch immer gibt ist traurig und zeigt wie abhängig  das Amt für Arbeit und Soziales von solchen "ALG2-Betrügern/Schmarozer"  ist, um ihre Zahlen zu beschönigen und das Volk weiter zu verdummen!



Bevor so eine Maßnahme startet vergehen meist einige Monate. Forderung vom Amt - Antwort mit dem machbaren von den Instituten/Firmen - Abklärung - Planung.
Gab schon Fälle wo Ämter völlig überzogen Maßnahmen vorhatte (Sind die meiste aber selbst da gibt es recht große überheblichkeiten).
Finde es echt erbärmlich das so ein Institut noch steht mit der Finanzierung des Staates... Aber wie du Sagst Hauptsache wen zum beschönigen irgendwelcher Zahlen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige Dozentin, die ich als  für ihren Job rudimentär qualifiziert bezeichnet hätte, sollte einem  dabei helfen, Berufsfelder abseits der bisherigen zu finden. Ihr  Lebenslauf: Pädagokikstudium ohne Abschluss und vier verschiedene Jobs,  Versuche mit Selbstständigkeit im Bereich Medien



In meiner Fortbildung zum Servicetechniker war eine Dozentin die sogar einen neuen "Beruf" erfand und zwar den Mediator!  Dort sollte Frauen eine Ausbildung/Fortbildung machen in der sie sich bei Kindergärten und Schulen, als Mediator zur Verfügung stellen … die Aufgaben eines Mediators hat sie mir wie folgt erklärt:

Diese Frauen sollen Kindern und Jugentlichen anhand von Bildmaterial die nähere Umgebung ihrer Schule/Kita und des Ortes erklären und sie eventuell auf Gefahren des Schulweges, oder auf wichtige Orte wie Bibliotheken etc. hinweisen. 

Für diesen durch das AMT gebilligte Konzept der Ausbildung wurde ein komplett neues PC-Zimmer mit der damals aktuellen Technik Pentium III angeschafft, nur damit die Frauen dort ohne Probleme mit Photoshop, Office und dem Internet arbeiten können! Für uns Servicetechniker war das PC-Zimmer mit i486-Rechnern ausgestattet die teilweise noch nicht mal voll funktionstüchtig waren und sich so zwei Teilnehmer einen PC teilen mußten und erst auf unser drängen wurde uns der Zugang ins Internet gewährt! 

Als ich die gute Frau daraufhin fragte, welcher Träger einer Kita, oder welche Schule diesen sinnlosen Beruf anerkennt (pers. Anmerkung: die Aufgaben den Kindern das Gewünschte beizubringen ist eindeutig bei den jeweiligen Erziehern/Lehrern und sogar den Eltern zu suchen) und diese "Mediatoren" einstellt bzw. wieviele der Frauen in diesem Beruf jetzt schon arbeiten beantwortete sie nur lapidar mit: "Ich konnte durch diese Fortbildungsmaßnahme erfolgreich vier Frauen wieder in den ersten Arbeitsmarkt vermitteln! Das ist aber nicht Thema unseres Unterrichts!" 
 Nach genauerer Recherche bei meinem Elektronik-Dozenten habe ich erfahren, das sie schon 3 volle Lehrgänge (12 Teilnehmer) durchführte und diese vier Frauen arbeiten alle nicht in diesem Sinne als  "Mediator", sondern drei Frauen völlig berufsfremd und eine wieder in ihrem altem Beruf.  Das ist eine Erfolgsquote von 11% … immerhin besser als nix, nur komischer Weise nicht wirklich der Fortbildung zum neuen "Beruf" zu verdanken, sondern vielmehr dem gleichzeitigen Nebenbeibewerbungen und Besuchen von Disponenten von Zeitarbeitsfirmen! 

PS: Die Erfolgsquote bei den Servicetechnikern lag bei drei Lehrgängen bei 98%! 





Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so Richtig, es war eine U25  Maßnahme. Bei uns waren Personen von 16 bis zu 24 Lebensjahr die keine  Ausbildung hatten und zum teil auch keine oder eine geringe  Arbeitserfahrung hatten.Bei uns durfte auch ein teil der Leistung  erbrachte (Oder wenn einer vom Amt Später dazu kam mit einen Guten  Zeugnis) eine Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker machen, für bestimmte  Leute wurden auch Firmen gesucht wo diese dann die Möglichkeit hatten  auf eine Festanstellung.



Das ist wirklich eine sinnvolle Bildungsmaßnahme, nur leider überwiegen die unsinnigen ... 



> Ein teil hat diese sogar auch bekommen.


Dieser Teil interessiert mich -> Erfolgsquote? 




> Ach das hätte ich fast vergessen, wusstest du das eine bestimmte Quote  gehalten werden muss in den Maßnahmen auch wenn man mit manche nix  anfangen kann, aus gründen hab keine Lust will eh nicht.


Das hat wohl nix mit der Quote des Erfolges zu tun, sondern eher mit der Teilnehmerzahl der jeweiligen Maßnahme, denn als ich meine Maßnahme vom Amt bewilligt bekam und das noch sehr kurzfristig Freitag Bewilligung und Montag Start, war ich gezwungen auf eine Unterkunft nach Rücksprache mit dem Bildungsinstitut zurückzugreifen die mir die dann besorgten! (pers. Anmerkung: Ich wohne in Güstrow und die Maßnahme war in Pasewalk … tägliches pendeln mit der Bahn vom Amt nicht bewilligt und Auto hatte ich damals keins) Als ich am ersten Maßnahmetag in meine private Unterkunft (10 Kilometer Weg, nur Bus möglich 2 mal am Tag, auf nem Dorf ohne Einkaufsmöglichkeit, mit tierischen Untermietern) kam war ich am überlegen die Maßnahme abzubrechen. Dies sprach ich sofort am nächsten Morgen an, da hab ich dann wohl in ein Wespennest gestochen, denn wie ich erfuhr mußte die Maßnahme mit 12 Teilnehmern besetzt werden … wir waren aber nur 11 (angeblich Ausnahmeregelung) und wenn ich auch noch absprang würde die Maßnahme vom Amt nicht starten ehe die Teilnehmerzahl von 12 erreicht ist. Da haben wohl einige (Bildungsträger) die 10.000 DM pro Teilnehmer wegfließen sehen.  Das sich alles zum Guten wendete, ist in diesem Fall nur einem Mitteilnehmer zu verdanken der früher in Pasewalk lebte und uns beiden eine Unterkunft bei einem Familienfreund von sich besorgte. 




> Bevor so eine Maßnahme startet vergehen meist einige Monate. Forderung  vom Amt - Antwort mit dem machbaren von den Instituten/Firmen -  Abklärung - Planung.
> Gab schon Fälle wo Ämter völlig überzogen  Maßnahmen vorhatte (Sind die meiste aber selbst da gibt es recht große  überheblichkeiten).


Die zeitlichen Vorbereitungen und auch die Planung ist mir bekannt, denn ein Bekannter hat ein Bildungsinstitut das sich um schwererziehbare Jugentliche (die meisten ohne Schulabschluß) kümmert, um ihnen einen Weg in ein normales Arbeitsleben zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Memphys (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was für eine Schule? Ich denke Realschule und Gymnasium sind auszuschließen.


 
Nein. Ich gehe auf eine Realschule (kein niedriges Niveau, besser angesehen als die meisten Gymnasien hier...) und 4 Leute aus unserer Klasse haben als erklärtes Ziel "Hartzer". Die gucken das sie in der Schule grad so über die Runden kommen, Bewerbungen bis jetzt keine Spur, dabei sollten alle die kein Abi streben JETZT damit anfangen... Ihnen ist zwar ne Kleinigkeit entgangen, aber ich bin nicht so dumm sie drauf hinzuweisen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, aber in Rolks Beispiel ging es um 80% der Schüler in einer Klasse (!) und das kann ich eher bei Realschulen und Gymnasien ausschließen, als bei Hauptschulen mit ca. 70% Migrantenkindern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn es 80% der Schüler sind, dann liegt das aber auch an den Eltern, kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.
Gibts da ein Link zu?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das war ne Aussage von Rolk schau mal weiter vor in diesem Fred! 

Edit: Post #905


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich weiß, ich hab ihn gelesen aber sowas hab ich eben noch nie gehört, selbst aus Berlin nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Naja ich könnte dir Sachen erzählen die kennst du auch noch nicht, auch du bist nicht allwissend!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich verkehre halt nicht in den Kreisen....


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das bezog sich nicht nur auf diese "Kreise".


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Trotzdem kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso die Kids das Ziel Hartz 4 haben. Das muss ja von irgendwas kommen und dass das von den Lehrern kommt, kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hatte einen Kameraden in der 8.Klasse der als Berufswunsch Dealer angegeben hat (vor 23 Jahren).

Den Job übt er heute noch aus. So betrachtet ist das Ziel vom harzen doch noch recht anständig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso die Kids das Ziel Hartz 4 haben. Das muss ja von irgendwas kommen und dass das von den Lehrern kommt, kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.



Naja nicht von den Lehrern, darum ging es ihm ja auch gar nicht in seiner Aussage! Es ging um das Ziel der Schüler von seinen bekannten Lehrern, doch die Verantwortlichen sind da wohl eher im familiären Kreis zu suchen.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Für Stammtischparolen ist hier kein Platz. Wer was zum Thema zu sagen hat, kann dies gern tun, aber auf einem normalen Niveau. Danke.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

nicht zu hoch aber wenn Kinder mit betroffen sind kann es schon eng werden da sollte das Kindergeld nicht mit einberechnet werden... und die Löhne müssen steigen und immer mind. 200 Euro/Monat über H4+Miete liegen indem man z.B. Mindestlohn einführt oder Lohnsteuer bei den betroffenen senkt


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

eben, es kann net sein, das manche ausgebildeten personen 3 jahre lehre machen und dann weniger geld bekommen als nen harzer (friseurinnen z.B. kriege sau mäßig wenig stundenlohn IMHO, genau wie leute in sozialen-jobs)

mfg LAX
ps: totzdem sollten die H4 sätze höher sein....es kann net sein das man in einem - doch noch - reichen land arm ist wie ne maus, nur weil man zufällig z.B. nen job gelernt (bzw. studiert hat sogar) indem es zuviele mitbewerber gibt (lehrer z.B. hatten jahre lang pech....die mussten schnitte haben besser 2,2 zum teil um genommen zu werden!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Eine Frisörin bekommt nicht weniger als ein Hartzer, das ist ein Irrglaube.


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wer sich für 5 Euro die Haare schneiden lässt oder beim Billigbäcker kauft, muss sich nicht über Lohndumping wundern. 



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: totzdem sollten die H4 sätze höher  sein....es kann net sein das man in einem - doch noch - reichen land arm  ist wie ne maus, nur weil man zufällig z.B. nen job gelernt (bzw.  studiert hat sogar) indem es zuviele mitbewerber gibt (lehrer z.B.  hatten jahre lang pech....die mussten schnitte haben besser 2,2 zum teil  um genommen zu werden!)



Da haben die meisten Leute aber Einfluss drauf. Wer etwa Politologie oder Jura studiert, weiß, wie es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt bestellt ist, und tut es trotzdem. Wer das wirklich studiert, weil es seinen Neigungen entspricht, kann sich ja entsprechend anstrengen. Gibt doch genug, die nur etwas machen, weil sie es für möglichst einfach halten. DIe zu überflügeln, sollte eigentlich nicht zu schwer sein.

Warum darf man in der Umfrage eigentlich nur für zu viel und zu wenig stimmen? Gibt doch auch noch ne Mitte ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Umfrage ist eh nicht mehr aktuell, weil es User gibt die meinen mit mehreren Accounts ihre Meinung verdeutlichen zu müssen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, mache ich einen neuen Hartz Thread auf, dann kann der hier dicht gemacht werden.
Dann auch mit brauchbarem Startpost.

Aber du kannst auch einen neuen machen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nö mach mal ... ich kann meine fachliche Kompetenz auch als Diskussionsteilnehmer verbreiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nö mach mal ... ich kann meine *fachliche Kompetenz* auch als Diskussionsteilnehmer verbreiten.


 
Öhm.. räusper, räusper... 

Mal schauen, was so ein gewisser Moderator zu der Idee sagt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

War doch eh schon im Gespräch oder irre ich mich da? Also ich bin der Meinung das in diesem Thread nichts mehr besprochen werden sollte Aufgrund der schon mißbrauchten Umfrage. 

PS:





> Öhm.. räusper, räusper...



Durchaus momentan bin ich da mittendrin!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> War doch eh schon im Gespräch oder irre ich mich da? Also ich bin der Meinung das in diesem Thread nichts mehr besprochen werden sollte Aufgrund der schon mißbrauchten Umfrage.



Keine Ahnung, hatte sowas auch in Erinnerung, aber es kam ja nichts danach.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Durchaus momentan bin ich da mittendrin!


 
Du bekommst Hartz 4?
Wusste ich jetzt gar nicht.
Wie lebt es sich denn damit? 
Schon die Star Trek Sammlung zu Geld gemacht?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bekommst Hartz 4?
> Wusste ich jetzt gar nicht.
> Wie lebt es sich denn damit?
> Schon die Star Trek Sammlung zu Geld gemacht?



1. Nein ALG2! 
2. Wie ... hab ich hier doch schon erwähnt!  Da siehst du mal wie du die Freds so verfolgst. 
3. Ich bin nicht am rumjammern ...
4. Wohl kaum sowas verscherbelt man nicht!


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon die Star Trek Sammlung zu Geld gemacht?



Hochverrat!


----------



## Icejester (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> War doch eh schon im Gespräch oder irre ich mich da? Also ich bin der Meinung das in diesem Thread nichts mehr besprochen werden sollte Aufgrund der schon mißbrauchten Umfrage.


 
Die Umfrage war mißbraucht? Ich dachte, das wäre die zur Kernenergie gewesen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja sag ich ja -> irre ich mich da? Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn derjenige hier auch mitgemischt hat.


----------



## Icejester (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich weiß nicht. Ich dachte, nur die eine Umfrage wäre verfälscht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hmm.

Die Hartz 4 Sätze sind zu niedrig! 

Dieser Meinung bin ich deshalb, weil ich mir solche als Vermieter eingefangen *hatte*. Und zwar genau die, auf die jedes Klischee paßt: 

- Raucher, 
- dick und fett,
- 3 Hunde, 
- Tribal auf der getönten Omega Kombi-Heckscheibe, 
- Ed Hardy-Sitzbezüge, 
- 3 Fernseher, 3 Stereoanlagen, 2 Computer, 1 Laptop, 1 Netbook, jeder ein Handy, 
- 120 Euro Stromrechnung, *ISDN UND DSL*
- den ganzen Tag die Rolläden unten,
- nachts wach und in der Wohnung aktiv,
- kein Nachsendeantrag bei der Post
- Knast-Tattoos,
- andere Hartzler, die regelmäßig für 2-3 Tage mit ihren Hunden zu Besuch kommen,
- und die anderen Kinder der Frau und deren Schwestern: Brandon, Dustin, Kevin, Chantalle, Jaqueline, Mandy, Sandy und Candy kommen ebenfalls regelmäßig zu Besuch
- das eigene Kind schwänzt die Schule,
- ...

Sie haben mir selbst gesagt, daß sie zu wenig Geld bekommen. Ihre Eltern hätten damals auch schon von Stütze gelebt und zu wenig bekommen... aber der blöde Staat ändert ja daran nichts!
Die armen sind inzwischen wieder umgezogen. Die Wohnung war ihnen zu klein für mit 3 Personen und Hunden. Sie bewohnen jetzt ein kleines Haus mit Grundstück! 
Aber die Frau kann sich immer noch kein Auto leisten, auch wenn sie ab und an schwarz putzen geht...


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Bevor man solche Umfragen startet, sollte man vielleicht zunächst alle Leute fragen, ob sie sich mit H4 überhaupt auskennen. Was nützt es solch eine Frage in den Raum zu stellen, wenn die hälfte nichtmal weiß, womit die armen Menschen ihr Leben bestreiten müssen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Sätze könnten höher ausfallen, wenn nicht so viele mehr oder weniger bewußt schmarotzen würden. Aber daran scheitert ja auch schon der Kommunismus oder Sozialismus. 
Dieser Gemeinschaftsgedanke funktioniert nicht, so lange der Mensch ein Egoist ist. Und das ist er von Natur aus.

Das bedeutet also:

- wenn er nicht arbeiten muß und 
- sein soziales Umfeld das so akzeptiert UND 
- er schon ein wenig vorbelastet durch Eltern oder ähnliches ist und
- charakterlich nicht fest genug ist,

dann wird er wohl diese Situation ausnutzen und sich vom Staat aushalten lassen. 
Das zieht die runter, die tatsächlich auf die staatliche Hilfe angewiesen sind. Alle werden plötzlich mit dem Wort Hartz 4 über einen Kamm geschoren. 
Aber das sollte man nicht. Die Fragestellung zu diesem Thread von daher eigentlich schon falsch. 

Nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Umfrage war mißbraucht? Ich dachte, das wäre die zur Kernenergie gewesen.


 
Ach hab wohl was verwechselt ... aber die Umfrage wurde mal erwähnt, siehe hier:



			
				ruyven schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich seit Beginn der Umfrage einiges geändert hat, habe ich sie mal geschlossen.
> Wenn jemand eine neue wünscht: Sagen. Ich würde das Ende dieses Threads  in einen neuen mit neuer Umfrage verlegen. Nach 8 monatiger Pause wäre  so eine Trennung wohl kein Problem.



Ja mach das ruyven mit der Umfrage ... obwohl sooo viel hat sich ja jetzt nicht geändert, außer das man jetzt bundesweit als Single 364€ bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja mach das ruyven mit der Umfrage ... obwohl sooo viel hat sich ja jetzt nicht geändert, außer das man jetzt bundesweit als Single 364€ bekommt.


 
Wie kann man mit dem Geld klar kommen?
OK, Die Miete bekommt man bezahlt und auch Zuschüsse für die Heizung, aber Strom bezahlt man selbst, wenn ich nicht irre, Telefon auch, Lebensmittel sowieso und auch der ganze Rest und wenn einem die Waschmaschine kaputt geht, guckt man doof in die Röhre.
Und ein Auto kann man davon sicher auch nicht unterhalten, geschweige denn ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tja Einschränkungen sind natürlich zu machen. 

Miete wird warm übernommen, wenn mal was kaputt geht kann man einen Antrag stellen auf ein unverzinstes Darlehen, diese wird dann automatisch vom Lebensunterhalt abgezogen!

Aber Auto geht durchaus, nur kann man damit nicht so oft fahren wie man möchte!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Ich dachte, nur die eine Umfrage wäre verfälscht.



Wir haben ein Bekenntniss (=bestätigendes Post eines Zweitaccounts) im Kernenergiethread und wir haben eine hochverdächtige Koinzidenz von mehreren Abstimmungen Zeitnah zum Erstellen von Zweitaccounts im Wahlthread, die allesamt für eine bis dato überaus seltene Kategorie abgegeben wurden, die zur verdächtigten Person passt. Andere Verfälschungen sind bislang nicht aufgefallen.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja mach das ruyven mit der Umfrage ... obwohl sooo viel hat sich ja jetzt nicht geändert, außer das man jetzt bundesweit als Single 364€ bekommt.


 
Soll quanti erstmal klar sagen, ob er innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen einen neuen Thread anfängt, oder nicht. Schaden könnte es nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soll quanti erstmal klar sagen, ob er innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen einen neuen Thread anfängt, oder nicht. Schaden könnte es nicht.


 
Das kann ich machen, ich werde aber sicher das Vorbereitungsforum nutzen, da man da erst mal etwas "zusammenbauen" muss, damit das auch etwas Hand und Fuß hat.
Vielleicht habe ich am Wochenende dazu Zeit, damit anzufangen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...und auch der ganze Rest und wenn einem die Waschmaschine kaputt geht, guckt man doof in die Röhre.


 
Wie läuft das eigentlich heutzutage mit den kaputten Waschmaschinen? 
Der Vater eines ehemaligen Klassenkameraden hatte bei Miele gearbeitet und den ganzen lieben langen Tag Waschmaschinen repariert oder aufgestellt. Nach eigenen Aussagen wurde jedes 3. bis 4. Neugerät vom Staat bezahlt, weil das Vorgängergerät vom arbeitslosen Besitzer vertickt und dann Ersatz beantragt wurde. Das ist jetzt allerdings schon einige Jährchen her...


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Siehe Post #961! 

Daher denke ich nicht das ein ALG2'er auf die Idee kommt ein Gerät zu verticken.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Oops, hab ich überlesen. Was ich da geschildert habe war aber auch noch vor Hartz 4.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja solche Sachen gab es, wurden aber später durch die Erstauststattungsregelung (da immer noch kostenfrei) ersetzt, soll heißen einmal beantragt und bewilligt wurde das in der Akte vermerkt und damit war der Fall für das Amt abgehakt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vor HartzIV gabs da ja auch noch ganz andere Fälle.
In Frankfurt ist wohl mal einer auf Sozialhilfe hängende Familie/Wohngemeinschaft aufgefallen, dass sie die hohen Heizkosten selbst zahlen müssen - aber neue (Holz)Türen nicht...

Mitlerweile sind die Ämter eher etwas, mit dem man möglichst wenig zu tun haben möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mitlerweile sind die Ämter eher etwas, mit dem man möglichst wenig zu tun haben möchte.


 
Das Gefühl habe ich auch.
Ich informiere mich aber gerade, wie das aussieht, wenn elementare Dinge, wie Herd, Waschmaschine oder Kühlschrank kaputt gehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du was anderes gesagst bekommst! 

Das Amt beruht sich dabei auf das SGB 2 § 23 Abs.1!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das bezieht sich aber auf die Erstausstattung, nicht auf Dinge, die kaputt gehen.
Früher, als es noch Sozialhilfe gab, konnte man ein neues Gerät beantragen, wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht, ermittle ich eben gerade.

Aber du kannst ja gerne mal beim Amt anrufen und nachfragen, und es mir dann sagen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Das bezieht sich aber auf die Erstausstattung, nicht auf Dinge, die kaputt gehen.
> Früher, als es noch Sozialhilfe gab, konnte man ein neues Gerät  beantragen, wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht, ermittle ich eben gerade.
> 
> Aber du kannst ja gerne mal beim Amt anrufen und nachfragen, und es mir dann sagen.


Ist vom Regelsatz zu bezahlen. Deshalb ist es so gut wie unmöglich ein Darlehen vom Amt zu bekommen. Dafür gibt es die Pflicht zur Rücklagenbildung. Wie das jedoch funktionieren soll weiß niemand. Ob irgendwann die Leute vom JC bei den betroffenen anklingeln und die monatlichen Rücklagen prüfen?

Übrigens genau diese Aussagen wie die bekommen schon genug oder ähnliches zeigt auf, das diese Abstimmung für die Tonne ist. Wo bleibt da das fundierte Hintergrundwissen? Befassen solltet ihr euch erstmal mit dem Thema bevor solche Voruteile in den Raum geworfen werden. Ich denke keiner der betroffenen wünscht einem anderen das SGBII, dessen Stasimethoden und rechtswiedrigen Umstände an den Hals.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ist vom Regelsatz zu bezahlen.



Hast du dafür eine Quelle?



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es so gut wie unmöglich ein Darlehen vom Amt zu bekommen.



Das Amt ist keine Bank, Darlehn gibts von denen nicht, die vermitteln nur bei Banken, falls man von denen nichts mehr bekommt und geben sich dann als Bürgen aus, mehr aber nicht.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die Pflicht zur Rücklagenbildung. Wie das jedoch funktionieren soll weiß niemand. Ob irgendwann die Leute vom JC bei den betroffenen anklingeln und die monatlichen Rücklagen prüfen?


 
Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört, kannst du das mal näher beleuchten?


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ quante

Das brauche ich nicht ... die Lösung für das Problem steht schon hier! 
Aber da du mir ja scheinbar nicht glaubst, solltest du den Part des Anrufens übernehmen ... weißt ja für sowas hab ich kein Geld, denn ich muß für mein Auto und Dieselkosten genug beiseite schaffen. 





Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ist vom Regelsatz zu bezahlen. Deshalb ist es  so gut wie unmöglich ein Darlehen vom Amt zu bekommen.



So so dann solltest du dich (falls du ALG2 bekommst) nochmal bei deinem Sachbearbeiter genau erkundigen, denn mir wurde bereits ein Darlehen genehmigt! Dafür drück ich jetzt 36 € (10% vom Regelsatz) jeden Monat ab!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich rufe nicht an, ich ging immer davon aus, dass man das online ermitteln kann, aber auf der Webseite von denen steht ja nichts.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tja es gibt noch mehr Seiten, also such ... oder glaub mir!


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


Eine?
Repression & Widerstand unter Hartz IV* - Die von Hartz IV Betroffenen: Die Vergessenen und Verstoßenen einer reichen Gesellschaft?
*Auszug:*Von 364 Euro Regelsatz muss ein lediger Erwachsener ca. 40 Euro Strom  bezahlen, ca. 15 Euro für eine Haftpflicht- und Hausratversicherung, ca.  25 Euro für Telefon, bleibt ein Rest von 284 Euro. Desweiteren muss er  50 Euro monatlich als Reserve zurücklegen, was die ARGEn mittlerweile  auch kontrollieren sollen, da die einmaligen Beihilfen, z.b. für einen  kaputten Fernseher, Waschmaschine, Herd, Renovierung, eventuelle  Reparaturen durch Handwerker etc., gestrichen wurden; sie sind jetzt im  Regelsatz mit eingerechnet, im Gegensatz zur früheren Sozialhilfe.

Hartz III und Hartz IV

Ansonsten google nach Pflicht zur Rücklagenbildung+ALG2

Das Amt ist keine Bank, Darlehn gibts von denen nicht, die vermitteln  nur bei Banken, falls man von denen nichts mehr bekommt und geben sich  dann als Bürgen aus, mehr aber nicht.
Wo hast du die Weißheit her? §23 *Abweichende Erbringung von Leistungen*
Kann im Einzelfall ein von den Regelleistungen umfasster und nach den Umständen unabweisbarer Bedarf zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts weder durch das Vermögen nach § 12 Abs. 2 Nr. 4 noch auf andere Weise gedeckt werden, erbringt die Agentur für Arbeit bei entsprechendem Nachweis den Bedarf als Sachleistung oder als Geldleistung und gewährt dem Hilfebedürftigen ein entsprechendes Darlehen. Bei Sachleistungen wird das Darlehen in Höhe des für die Agentur für Arbeit entstandenen Anschaffungswertes gewährt. Das Darlehen wird durch monatliche Aufrechnung in Höhe von bis zu 10 vom Hundert der an den erwerbsfähigen Hilfebedürftigen und die mit ihm in Bedarfsgemeinschaft lebenden Angehörigen jeweils zu zahlenden Regelleistung getilgt. Weitergehende Leistungen sind ausgeschlossen.




> Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört, kannst du das mal näher beleuchten?


Wie soll man das beleuchten? Das was die sich ausdenken verstehen die zum Teil selber nicht. Durch die Pflicht zur Rücklagenbildung enzieht man sich nur der Verantwortung, Hilfebedürtigen egal welcher Form, ein Darlehn egal welcher art zu gewähren. Es kann, muss aber nicht mehr. Da ist es egal, ob die Strompreise gestiegen sind und du das was du ohnehin schon aus deinem Regelsatz bezahlen musst nicht mehr reicht. Du musst beten, das sie dir eins gewähren. 

Damit du verstehst wieso man überhaupt wegen Stromnachzahlung ein Darlehn beantragen könnte:
Bei einem 3  Personen Haushalt wird 74€ im Monat gezahlt wenn damit geheizt wird und  67€ bei 2 Personen egal wie groß die Wohnung ist (abhängig vom Landkreis). Wird nur das Warmwasser zusammen gerechnet geht das  nach der Regelbedarfsstufe. Wenn ich also 120 Euro Stromkosten im Monat habe, würde ich 46 Euro aus dem Regelsatz zuzahlen. Wenn man dann noch 100 Euro nachzahlen muss, wo sollen die Betroffenen das her holen? Das interessiert aber auch keinen. Nur durch sowas kann man schon in die Schuldenfalle geraten. Wie gesagt es ist ein einfaches und gängiges Beispiel.

@ConNerVos

Ich beziehe keine der Leistungen, beschäftige mich jedoch damit. Wenn du den vorigen Text genauer durchliest wirst du feststellen was ich mit meiner Aussage gemeint habe. In deinem Fall hast du Glück gehabt und es sei dir gegönnt. Vielleicht magst du auch verraten wofür das Darlehn war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Steht das aber auch so auf der Webseite der Agentur oder wird das nur von irgendwelchen Leuten behaupten, die gerne Artikel schreiben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ Nosferatu05

Klar damit habe ich kein Problem ... ein Haushaltsgerät (Kühlschrank) mußte nur einen formlosen Antrag stellen und meine Bedürftigkeit nachweisen (Kontoauszüge). 
Meine Sachbearbeiterin hat aber gleich gesagt das das wohl eine Kann-Bestimmung ist und pro Fall behandelt wird, aber es geht und nur darum ging es hier ... wer sich halt nicht traut zu fragen bzw. keinen formlosen Antrag stellt, der kann natürlich auch vom Amt nichts erwarten.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

SGB 2 - Einzelnorm
(1) Der Regelbedarf zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts umfasst  insbesondere Ernährung, Kleidung, Körperpflege, Hausrat,  Haushaltsenergie ohne die auf die Heizung und Erzeugung von Warmwasser  entfallenden Anteile sowie persönliche Bedürfnisse des täglichen Lebens.  Zu den persönlichen Bedürfnissen des täglichen Lebens gehört in  vertretbarem Umfang eine Teilhabe am sozialen und kulturellen Leben in  der Gemeinschaft. Der Regelbedarf wird als monatlicher Pauschalbetrag  berücksichtigt. Über die Verwendung der zur Deckung des Regelbedarfs  erbrachten Leistungen entscheiden die Leistungsberechtigten  eigenverantwortlich; *dabei haben sie das Eintreten unregelmäßig  anfallender Bedarfe zu berücksichtigen*.
Im markierten Text ist das ganze versteckt.

Eine solche Vereinbarung wird sogar schon bei Antragstellung ausgehändigt und Unterschrieben zurück verlangt.

Richtig ConNerVos. Die wenigsten tun es und viele von denen die es probieren scheitern auch daran. Das ist ja das absurde. Wie gesagt, du hast eine freundliche SB und darfst dich glücklich schätzen. Im normalfall wird das aufgrund der im Gesetztestext genannten Stelle abgelehnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> wer sich halt nicht traut zu fragen bzw. keinen formlosen Antrag stellt, der kann natürlich auch vom Amt nichts erwarten.


 
Die Frage ist aber, gibt es dafür eine gesetzliche Grundlage oder machen es die Ämter, weil sie "nett" sind?


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tja Kann-Bestimmung, also mehr kann (Wortspiel ) ich auch nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> SGB 2 - Einzelnorm
> (1) Der Regelbedarf zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts umfasst  insbesondere Ernährung, Kleidung, Körperpflege, Hausrat,  Haushaltsenergie ohne die auf die Heizung und Erzeugung von Warmwasser  entfallenden Anteile sowie persönliche Bedürfnisse des täglichen Lebens.  Zu den persönlichen Bedürfnissen des täglichen Lebens gehört in  vertretbarem Umfang eine Teilhabe am sozialen und kulturellen Leben in  der Gemeinschaft. Der Regelbedarf wird als monatlicher Pauschalbetrag  berücksichtigt. Über die Verwendung der zur Deckung des Regelbedarfs  erbrachten Leistungen entscheiden die Leistungsberechtigten  eigenverantwortlich; *dabei haben sie das Eintreten unregelmäßig  anfallender Bedarfe zu berücksichtigen*.
> Im markierten Text ist das ganze versteckt.


 
Das ganze ist aber, wie immer, sehr schwammig formuliert, denn unregelmäßig anfallender Bedarf kann auch Schuhe, Kleidung und der Schneeschieber bedeuten.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja kann es. Nur das dies Dinge sind, die garantiert nicht übernommen werden  Zudem kannst du dir Schuhe und Arbeitskleidung bei zusicherung einer Arbeitsstelle bezahlen lassen. Antrag gestellt und in Vorkasse gegangen natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ja kann es. Nur das dies Dinge sind, die garantiert nicht übernommen werden  Zudem kannst du dir Schuhe und Arbeitskleidung bei zusicherung einer Arbeitsstelle bezahlen lassen. Antrag gestellt und in Vorkasse gegangen natürlich vorausgesetzt.



Ich rede nicht von Schuhen und Arbeitskleidung, ich rede allgemein von Klamotten. Die Winterstiefeln sind halt noch mal eine extra Sache, die nicht unbedingt mit den normalen Schuhen gedeckt wird.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Normale Kleidung ist aus dem Regelsatz zu begleichen. Steht auch im Text weiter oben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja, OK, aber zu Hausrat gehört eben auch alles, egal ob das jetzt der Küchentisch ist oder die Schlafzimmerkommode oder sonst was. Ich sehe da den Unterschied nicht.
Ob nun das Bett oder die Gastherme kaputt geht, ist letztendlich nicht Sache der Agentur, sondern die eigene.
Seit das aber eben nicht mehr Sozialhilfe heißt, gibts meines Erachtens keine Zuschüsse für sowas. Man kann sich eben nur ein Darlehn holen und da ich da mal nachgefragt hatte, wurde mir gesagt, dass die Agentur für Arbeit keine Bank ist, Darlehn gibts von denen nicht, man stellt einen Kreditantrag an die Hausbank und die Agentur springt als Bürge ein, wenn man sonst keine Sicherheiten hat.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist mir neu. Um was für ein Darlhen soll es denn gehen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ja ist mir auch neu das sowas geht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Was weiß ich, ich hab einfach mal nachgefragt, wie das mit Darlehn aussieht und da wurde mir eben gesagt, dass die Agentur keine Bank ist. Sie treten als Bürge ein, damit man ein Darlehn bekommt.

Ich hab das hier gefunden:
Ein Darlehen vom Arbeitsamt bei Arbeitslosigkeit

Die Frage hier wieder, was versteht man unter "echtem" und "begründeten" Bedarf?
Offensichtlich ein Bedarf, der mit den üblichen Mitteln nicht gedeckt werden kann und der unerwartet eintritt. Aber was ist "unerwartet"?
Wenn das Auto kaputt geht, weil man sich keine Wartung mehr leisten kann, ist das wohl kaum "unerwartet" kaputt gegangen.
Und eine Kühlschrank, der schon 20 Jahre alt ist und dessen Kompressor schon klappert, ist ebenfalls nicht "unerwartet".

Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass darunter ein Sterbefall zu verstehen ist und man die Beerdigung nicht bezahlen kann, aber sonst?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist doch das was ich gesagt habe ... da steht nix von erst bei Bank und Bürge ist das Jobcenter.


----------



## troppa (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Normale Kleidung ist aus dem Regelsatz zu begleichen. Steht auch im Text weiter oben.



Was ist den normale Kleidung alle 2 Jahre ein Paar neue Schuhe aus dem Aldi? 

Nee, Leute ich möchte mal sehen, was die 57% sagen, wenn sie Harz 4 oder Alg2 oder wie der Schwachsinn jetzt heißt, bekommen. Für jeden Furz zum Amt rennen, wo man wie ein Untermensch behandelt wird, ist echt net mein Ding.
Und dann noch die gestörten RTL usw. Geschichten, die euch vorgauckelt, wie asozial Harz 4 Empfänger doch sind, nur dumm, dass ihr euch dort von dem hauptsächlich gescriptetem Schwachsinn täuschen lasst. Denn wer sich wie ein Assi verhält, bekommt kein Geld und muss mit Wertmarken einkaufen. Kommt bestimmt echt geil Freitags mit ner Riesenschlage hinter sich.
Die Gewinner von Harz 4 sind ja wohl meine Lieblinge die Abzock-Zeitarbeitsfirmen und die "sozialen" Träger, die pro Vermittlung bzw. Maßnahmenteilnahme Geld bekommen für wenig oder nix. Die Anwälte verdienen auch sich reich und das alles von Steuergeldern, da könnte man dem Harz 4 Empfänger locker das Dreifache zahlen und sich den Schwachsinn sparen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage hier wieder, was versteht man unter "echtem" und "begründeten" Bedarf?
> Offensichtlich  ein Bedarf, der mit den üblichen Mitteln nicht gedeckt werden kann und  der unerwartet eintritt. Aber was ist "unerwartet"?
> Wenn das Auto kaputt geht, weil man sich keine Wartung mehr leisten kann, ist das wohl kaum "unerwartet" kaputt gegangen.
> Und eine Kühlschrank, der schon 20 Jahre alt ist und dessen Kompressor schon klappert, ist ebenfalls nicht "unerwartet".
> ...



Tja, nach eigener Erfahrung ist das eine Sache, die nach Gutdüncken der ARGE ja ARGE entschieden wird, nur weil einem etwas zusteht, muss man es manchmal trotzdem einklagen. 
Und als dank so toller Gesetzestexten, die für die meisten Sachbearbeiter wohl noch schwieriger zu verstehen sind als für den Durchschnitts-Harz-4-ler. Aber überhaupt eine Reform nach einem Steuerhinterzieher der dann fast ungeschoren davon kommt zu nennen ist wohl das Beste. Der kann natürlich mit dem Geld haushalten, schließlich liegen da noch ein paar Millionen Schwarzgeld...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist doch das was ich gesagt habe ... da steht nix von erst bei Bank und Bürge ist das Jobcenter.


 
Das Darlehn bekommst du von der Bank, die Agentur tritt nur als Bürge ein, mehr Infos haben ich nicht. Gilt halt für die, die sonst keine Sicherheiten haben und auch nur dann, wenn ein "begründeter" Bedarf vorliegt, was auch immer darunter zu verstehen ist. Ist wohl im Ermessen der Person, die das genehmigen muss.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



troppa schrieb:


> Was ist den normale Kleidung alle 2 Jahre ein Paar neue Schuhe aus dem Aldi?



Nö alle 2 Jahre Schuhe von Nike, die halten länger als die von ALDI! 
Aber was zwingt mich denn Markenklamotten zu kaufen gibt ja noch KiK.

@ quante

Sorry mein Darlehen kommt vom Amt und ich mußte dafür nicht zur Hausbank ...so und nu erklär das mal bitte! Von wem hast du denn das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Sorry mein Darlehen kommt vom Amt und ich mußte dafür nicht zur Hausbank ...so und nu erklär das mal bitte! Von wem hast du denn das?


 
Ich hab angerufen und nachgefragt, wie gesagt, daher rufe ich da nicht mehr an, war ein sehr unfreundliches Gespräch, muss ich sagen. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das in SH anders gehandhabt wird als bei euch im Ausland (). aber hier war die Antwort klar: das Amt ist keine Bank, Darlehn gibts hier nicht, man tritt nur als Bürge auf, mehr nicht.

Und genau deswegen frag ich ja, ob es einen gesetzliche Grundlage gibt, denn wenn es sie gibt, muss sich jedes Jobcenter daran halten.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das Problem an deiner Geschichte ist, es war telefonisch. Anhand dieses gespräches kannst du 1. nichts beweisen und 2. kann dir sonstwas vom Himmel gelogen werden. Du brauchst zunächst einen *konkreten* Fall bevor du damit zum SB rennst. Diesen musst du *schriftlich *stellen, denn alles andere ist augenwischerei. Wenn die dir sowas schriftlich gibt, schreiben wir weiter.

Selbes hören ALG2 bezieher auch gerne bei der Frage ob sie umziehen können weil die Wohnung zu klein ist mit der Bitte um Kostenübernahme. Da kommt als Antwort, das die Wohnung groß genug sei und ein Umzug nicht genehmigt wird, oder das sie umziehen dürfen, aber die kosten der neuen KDU nicht übernommen werden. Also alles schriftlich machen. Sonst kann man dagegen nicht vorgehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ quante

Na ich vermute da bist du nur am falschen Tag und zur falschen Uhrzeit am falschen Sachbearbeiter gekommen, ich kann dir bestätigen das es Darlehen gibt, nur muß man halt dementsprechend auftreten und sachlich mit dem Gegenüber das Problem schildern. 

PS: Ich kenne noch mehr in meiner näheren Umgebung die Darlehen (direkt vom Amt) bekommen haben, also ein Einzelfall bin ich nicht!


----------



## troppa (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nö alle 2 Jahre Schuhe von Nike, die halten länger als die von ALDI!
> Aber was zwingt mich denn Markenklamotten zu kaufen gibt ja noch KiK.



Ein T-Shirt von KiK hält maximal nur 3 Wäschen - also max einen Monat, wenn man sich nicht bewegt^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na ich vermute da bist du nur am falschen Tag und zur falschen Uhrzeit am falschen Sachbearbeiter gekommen, ich kann dir bestätigen das es Darlehen gibt, nur muß man halt dementsprechend auftreten und sachlich mit dem Gegenüber das Problem schildern.


 
Und wie soll ich das machen?
Mit den Gucci Schuhen oder nur den Armani? 



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Das Problem an deiner Geschichte ist, es war telefonisch. Anhand dieses gespräches kannst du 1. nichts beweisen und 2. kann dir sonstwas vom Himmel gelogen werden. Du brauchst zunächst einen *konkreten* Fall bevor du damit zum SB rennst. Diesen musst du *schriftlich *stellen, denn alles andere ist augenwischerei. Wenn die dir sowas schriftlich gibt, schreiben wir weiter.
> 
> Selbes hören ALG2 bezieher auch gerne bei der Frage ob sie umziehen können weil die Wohnung zu klein ist mit der Bitte um Kostenübernahme. Da kommt als Antwort, das die Wohnung groß genug sei und ein Umzug nicht genehmigt wird, oder das sie umziehen dürfen, aber die kosten der neuen KDU nicht übernommen werden. Also alles schriftlich machen. Sonst kann man dagegen nicht vorgehen.



Ich will von denen gar nichts, aber da es eben keine Onlineinforamtionen dazu gab, musste ich eben telefonisch nachfragen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Soll auch Politiker geben die meinen, das wenn der Strom zu teuer ist kan man ja im Winter die Heizung runter stellen und sich dicke Pullover anziehen. Dann hat man für sowas auch mehr Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Soll auch Politiker geben die meinen, das wenn der Strom zu teuer ist kan man ja im Winter die Heizung runter stellen und sich dicke Pullover anziehen. Dann hat man für sowas auch mehr Geld.


 
Seit wann heizt du mit Strom?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es soll wohl auch Nachtspeicher in Deutschland geben


----------



## troppa (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Soll auch Politiker geben die meinen, das wenn der Strom zu teuer ist kan man ja im Winter die Heizung runter stellen und sich dicke Pullover anziehen. Dann hat man für sowas auch mehr Geld.



Oder was Atommüll einlagern. Dann ist es auch schön warm. Hm, der Bundestag ist groß... XD die Endlagersuche hat wohl ein Ende.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich das machen?
> Mit den Gucci Schuhen oder nur den Armani?



So wie ich Ansprüche runterschrauben, aber du hast ja reich eingeheiratet falls das passiert hält dich deine Frau bestimmt aus.


----------



## troppa (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> So wie ich Ansprüche runterschrauben, aber du hast ja reich eingeheiratet falls das passiert hält dich deine Frau bestimmt aus.



Hm, das ist der Königsweg aber H4 kannst dann knicken, würd mich aber dann nicht kratzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Es soll wohl auch Nachtspeicher in Deutschland geben



Aber wer heizt denn mit Strom?
Wenn es kalt ist, wird die Gastherme angeschaltet, bzw. die Zentalheizung im Wohnhaus läuft sowieso und man stellt den Regler höher.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> So wie ich Ansprüche runterschrauben, aber du hast ja reich eingeheiratet falls das passiert hält dich deine Frau bestimmt aus.



Mein Geld verdiene ich selbst, keine Sorge.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Auch dein Arbeitsplatz ist nicht sicher!


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wer heizt denn mit Strom?
> Wenn es kalt ist, wird die Gastherme angeschaltet, bzw. die Zentalheizung im Wohnhaus läuft sowieso und man stellt den Regler höher.



rund 2 Mio Haushalte in Deutschland heizen mit Strom. Lebst du auf dem Mond? Ach ne, du kommst ja aus dem Delta-Quadranten


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Auch dein Arbeitsplatz ist nicht sicher!


 
Kein Angst, der ist sicherer als der Job im Kanzleramt. 

Aber um noch mal zu den Hartzern zurück zu kommen... Gibts es denn eine gesetzliche Grundlage für ein Darlehn oder nicht?
Auf der Webseite finde ich nichts.
Aber du kannst ja noch mal schauen. 
Arbeitslosengeld II / Sozialgeld - www.arbeitsagentur.de



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> rund 2 Mio Haushalte in Deutschland heizen mit Strom. Lebst du auf dem Mond? Ach ne, du kommst ja aus dem Delta-Quadranten



Es gibt in Deutschland rund 40 Millionen Haushalte, die 2 Millionen sind nicht viele. Und dafür gibts eine extra Regelung, wenn ausschließlich mit Strom geheizt wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die gesetzliche Grundlage ist ja schon geklärt, nur scheint das halt eine fallabhängige Regelung zu sein, so wie meistens beim Amt!


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

richtig. Wenn du Strom in Höhe von 200 Euro verbrauchst werden dir trotzdem nur 70 Euro gezahlt. Bravo. Solltest du 300 verbrauchen musste gucken wo du klauen gehst


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die gesetzliche Grundlage ist ja schon geklärt...


 
Ja, es gibt keine, soweit meine Ermittlungen. 

Und das mit dem Strom heizen ist geregelt, wie mit der Warmwasserpauschale gibts auch eine Strompauschale, die anhand der Wohnungsgröße berechnet und die dann vom normalen "Stromverbrauch" abgezogen wird.
Man muss halt aufpassen, dass der Energieverbrauch nicht so hoch wird, dass man zuzahlen muss.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie gesagt bei mir kam die Sachbearbeiterin mit §23, also muß es ja was geben.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist unmöglich. Es wird ja ohnehin nur der Stromverbrauch für die Heizung übernommen. Den Strom für deinen TV, PC, Kühlschrank, Fön was auch immer zahlst du von anfang an selbst. Und wer mit Nachtspeichern heizt hat in einem normalen Haushalt keine 60 Euro monatlich an Stromkosten für Heizung. Die dinger kosten richtig Geld. Die wenigsten haben hoch moderne Anlagen in ihren sozialbauwohnungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bei mir kam die Sachbearbeiterin mit §23, also muß es ja was geben.



du meinst diesen Paragraphen:
§ 23 SGB II - Sozialgesetzbuch Zweites Buch - Grundsicherung für Arbeitsuchende

Jop, den kenne ich, nur scheinbar nicht der, mit dem ich geredet habe, denn der hat gesagt, dass der Paragraph ist nicht bindend, es sind immer Einzelfälle, die einzeln geprüft und dann entschieden werden. Aber in SH gibts das eben nicht mehr, hier gbts Darlehn von der Bank und die Agentur sagt, dass das OK ist.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Das ist unmöglich. Es wird ja ohnehin nur der Stromverbrauch für die Heizung übernommen. Den Strom für deinen TV, PC, Kühlschrank, Fön was auch immer zahlst du von anfang an selbst. Und wer mit Nachtspeichern heizt hat in einem normalen Haushalt keine 60 Euro monatlich an Stromkosten für Heizung. Die dinger kosten richtig Geld. Die wenigsten haben hoch moderne Anlagen in ihren sozialbauwohnungen.


 
Wieso ist ein Pauschale unmöglich?
So hat man es mir erklärt (gibt natürlich wieder nichts online darüber, echt mieser Laden, muss ich sagen ). Es geht um Pauschalisierung. Wird bei der Agentur der Arbeit offensichtlich sehr häufig angewendet. 
Wenn du nur einen Stromzähler hast, muss man das halt irgendwie trennen und dafür gibts dann die Pauschalen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Pauschale weil ist einfacher zu berechnen. Eigentlich müssen die die tatsächlichen Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizung übernehmen. Aber wie ermittelt man diese, wenn selbst aus der Stromrechnung nicht hervor geht wieviel Strom für die Heizung gebraucht wird?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, den kenne ich, nur scheinbar nicht der, mit dem ich geredet habe, denn der hat gesagt, dass der Paragraph ist nicht bindend, es sind immer Einzelfälle, die einzeln geprüft und dann entschieden werden. Aber in SH gibts das eben nicht mehr, hier gbts Darlehn von der Bank und die Agentur sagt, dass das OK ist.



Komisch ist der selbe Paragraph den ich schon gepostet habe und den Rest habe ich ja auch schon nun ein paar Mal gesagt ... erschreckend aber wahr! 
Nu kommt aber das richtig erschreckende, denn dieser Paragraph gilt sowohl in SH als auch in MV und somit ist bewiesen das es eindeutig ein reiner "Nasenfaktor" vom Sachbearbeiter und Fallmanager ist und das jedes Bundesland ihre eigene Regelung hat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Pauschale weil ist einfacher zu berechnen. Eigentlich müssen die die tatsächlichen Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizung übernehmen. Aber wie ermittelt man diese, wenn selbst aus der Stromrechnung nicht hervor geht wieviel Strom für die Heizung gebraucht wird?


 
Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Es wird dann pauschalisiert, weil es nicht genug (kompetente?) Leute gibt, die sich wirklich damit auskennen. Du kannst einfach nicht die Stromheizung von dem normalen Hausstrom trennen (niemand baut extra Zähler ein). Also wird zu Mitteln gegriffen, die zwar Nachteile für den Einzelfall haben, aber die Mehrheit scheint damit zufrieden und wer sich eben beschwert, bzw. meint ungerecht behandelt zu werden, hat eben die Möglichkeit gegen seinen Bescheid zu klagen (ist ja ein Rechtsstaat hier).



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Komisch ist der selbe Paragraph den ich schon gepostet habe und den Rest habe ich ja auch schon nun ein paar Mal gesagt ... erschreckend aber wahr!



Bist du sicher, dass es der war?
Ich erinnere mich nur an eine 2, nicht an eine 23.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Komisch ist der selbe Paragraph den ich schon gepostet habe und den Rest habe ich ja auch schon nun ein paar Mal gesagt ... erschreckend aber wahr!
> Nu kommt aber das richtig erschreckende, denn dieser Paragraph gilt sowohl in SH als auch in MV und somit ist bewiesen das es eindeutig ein reiner "Nasenfaktor" vom Sachbearbeiter und Fallmanager ist und das jedes Bundesland ihre eigene Regelung hat!


 

Das hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und dann wird es immer besser. Kommunen dürfen Wohn-Pauschalen bei Hartz IV festlegen | Echo Online - Nachrichten aus Südhessen

Liste der Optionskommunen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Das hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und dann wird es immer besser. Kommunen dürfen Wohn-Pauschalen bei Hartz IV festlegen | Echo Online - Nachrichten aus Südhessen
> 
> Liste der Optionskommunen


 
Ja, das ist auch normal, weil die Mieten örtlich unterschiedlich sind. In München hat eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung einen anderen Preis als in einem Kaff in Nordfriesland.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Naja die Sozialgerichte sind ja noch nicht überbelastet ... ich sehe da noch einiges auf die zukommen in Hessen! 

@ quante

Aber bis Dato haben die den Wert aus dem Mietvertrag genommen und nicht eine Pauschale festgelegt. Was ansich ja eine viel bessere Regelung ist ... frag mich was die damit bezwecken in Hessen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja die Sozialgerichte sind ja noch nicht überbelastet ... ich sehe da noch einiges auf die zukommen in Hessen!



Da geht sicher noch was, wenn ich das so lese. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ quante
> 
> Aber bis Dato haben die den Wert aus dem Mietvertrag genommen und nicht eine Pauschale festgelegt. Was ansich ja eine viel bessere Regelung ist ... frag mich was die damit bezwecken in Hessen?


 
Weil damit zuviel Schmu getrieben wurde. Da wurde mit dem Vermieter vereinbart, dass er 30€ mehr in den Mietvertrag schreibt, die 30 Mäuse extra, die dann gezahlt wurde, hatte man aufgeteilt, Vermieter und HArtzer bekamen ihren Anteil von 15 Mäusen und die Agentur musste mehr bezahlt als eigentlich nötig.
Jetzt wird pauschalisiert, sollte die Miete höher sein als "angemessen" (was auch immer das ist). Es wird dann nur noch das gezahlt, was laut der Pauschale bezahlt werden müsste. Falls die Miete tatsächlich höher ausfällt (kann ja sein, neues Haus, alles Top, eventuell mit Pool oder so), muss selbst drauf gezahlt oder ausgezogen werden.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Es wird dann pauschalisiert, weil es nicht genug (kompetente?) Leute gibt, die sich wirklich damit auskennen. Du kannst einfach nicht die Stromheizung von dem normalen Hausstrom trennen (niemand baut extra Zähler ein). Also wird zu Mitteln gegriffen, die zwar Nachteile für den Einzelfall haben, aber die Mehrheit scheint damit zufrieden und wer sich eben beschwert, bzw. meint ungerecht behandelt zu werden, hat eben die Möglichkeit gegen seinen Bescheid zu klagen (ist ja ein Rechtsstaat hier).



Ja klar weil auch jeder genau weiß wie das alles funktioniert. Du benötigst schon fast ein Jurastudium um da durch zu steigen. 
Versuch doch mal zu erklären, warum ALG2 Empfänger nur 161 cent für Bildung ihrer Kinder bekommen oder wie man 11,79 Euro für fahrten ausgeben soll monatlich? Also ich weiß das bei uns ein Fahrticket in die Stadt (2 Haltestellen) 2,40 Euro kostet. Entsprechnd hin und zurück sind das schon 4,80. Weil du musst bedenken, das der ALGII Empfänger ja ein Anrecht auf 31,18 Euro monatlich für Bekleidung und Schuhe ausgeben kann. Das bedeutet, der ALGII Empfänger oder besser gesagt das Kind, kann sich noch 1x eine hin und Rückfahrt leisten ohne das Geld an einer anderen Stelle fehlt. Monatliche Gesundheitspflege wird mit 6,08 pauschalisiert. Hier mal ne Tube Zahnpasta und Deo und dann war es das mit dem Geld. Duschgel gibts erst in 30 Tagen.
Aber du hast recht. Pauschalisieren ist einfacher. Man errechnet einen durchschnittsverbrauch.


Edit:


> Jetzt wird pauschalisiert, sollte die Miete höher sein als "angemessen"  (was auch immer das ist). Es wird dann nur noch das gezahlt, was laut  der Pauschale bezahlt werden müsste. Falls die Miete tatsächlich höher  ausfällt (kann ja sein, neues Haus, alles Top, eventuell mit Pool oder  so), muss selbst drauf gezahlt oder ausgezogen werden.



angemessen ist das, was in den Mietspiegeln vorgesehen ist. Dummerweise berücksichtigt die kaum ein Amt. Zudem haben wir noch Preisvorstellungen wie es vor 10 Jahren einmal war. Alles ist teurer geworden, nur der Lohn bleibt der selbe. Das gleiche gilt auch für alg2 empfänger.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@ quante

Und wenn se niedriger ist, dann darf der Rest einbehalten werden oder wie?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Amt ist keine Bank, Darlehn gibts von denen nicht, die vermitteln nur bei Banken, falls man von denen nichts mehr bekommt und geben sich dann als Bürgen aus, mehr aber nicht.



Also zumindest in unserem Jobcenter geben sie recht bereitwillig Vorschüsse, wenn die Leistung als solche berechtigt ist. Das läuft ja letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus, weil es dann direkt vom Regelsatz abgezogen wird.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ganze ist aber, wie immer, sehr schwammig formuliert, denn unregelmäßig anfallender Bedarf kann auch Schuhe, Kleidung und der Schneeschieber bedeuten.



Da steht ausdrücklich auch Hausrat.




troppa schrieb:


> Was ist den normale Kleidung alle 2 Jahre ein Paar neue Schuhe aus dem Aldi?



Klar. Wer doch noch schöner, wenn man sich davon was leisten könnte, in dem man zum Vorstellungsgespräch gehen kann 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wer heizt denn mit Strom?
> Wenn es kalt ist, wird die Gastherme angeschaltet, bzw. die Zentalheizung im Wohnhaus läuft sowieso und man stellt den Regler höher.



Also wenns bei mir kalt wird, dann steht die (Fernwärme)Heizung auf Anschlag, Lüftern muss sehr gut geplant werden und man will sich trotzdem gern ein bißchen länger unter die Dusche stellen - geht aber nicht, denn von 7 € Warmwasserpauschale kann man sich gerade mal die Hände waschen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Strom heizen ist geregelt, wie mit der Warmwasserpauschale gibts auch eine Strompauschale, die anhand der Wohnungsgröße berechnet und die dann vom normalen "Stromverbrauch" abgezogen wird.
> Man muss halt aufpassen, dass der Energieverbrauch nicht so hoch wird, dass man zuzahlen muss.


 
Das mit der Berechnung stimmt (bei nicht-E-Heizung) nicht. Warmwasser und Strom sind Teile des Regelsatzes - Ende. Wenn du nen E-Durchlauferhitzer hast, bekommst du besagte 7 € pro Kopf extra, keinen Cent mehr. Wohnungsgröße o.ä. hat damit nichts zu tun und der Verbrauch ist weitaus höher, als man auf diesem Weg erstattet bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ja klar weil auch jeder genau weiß wie das alles funktioniert. Du benötigst schon fast ein Jurastudium um da durch zu steigen.



Deswegen bekommen Hartzer einen Anwalt gestellt, wenn sie klagen.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal zu erklären, warum ALG2 Empfänger nur 161 cent für Bildung ihrer Kinder bekommen oder wie man 11,79 Euro für fahrten ausgeben soll monatlich? Also ich weiß das bei uns ein Fahrticket in die Stadt (2 Haltestellen) 2,40 Euro kostet. Entsprechnd hin und zurück sind das schon 4,80.



Wenn die Leistung mehr kostet als sie über den Regelsatz gedeckt wird, muss an anderer Stelle gespart werden.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Weil du musst bedenken, das der ALGII Empfänger ja ein Anrecht auf 31,18 Euro monatlich für Bekleidung und Schuhe ausgeben kann. Das bedeutet, der ALGII Empfänger oder besser gesagt das Kind, kann sich noch 1x eine hin und Rückfahrt leisten ohne das Geld an einer anderen Stelle fehlt. Monatliche Gesundheitspflege wird mit 6,08 pauschalisiert. Hier mal ne Tube Zahnpasta und Deo und dann war es das mit dem Geld. Duschgel gibts erst in 30 Tagen.
> Aber du hast recht. Pauschalisieren ist einfacher. Man errechnet einen durchschnittsverbrauch.



Paulschalisierung einfach deswegen, weil du sonst jeden Fall individuell berechnen müsstest, was deutlich länger dauern würde als heute. Wie soll das gehen? Soll die Bedarfsgemeinschaft ein halbes Jahr warten, bis ihr Fall berechnet wurde und es Geld gibt?
Also wird Pauschalisiert und wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, muss klagen.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> angemessen ist das, was in den Mietspiegeln vorgesehen ist. Dummerweise berücksichtigt die kaum ein Amt. Zudem haben wir noch Preisvorstellungen wie es vor 10 Jahren einmal war. Alles ist teurer geworden, nur der Lohn bleibt der selbe. Das gleiche gilt auch für alg2 empfänger.



Dass die Mieten steigen ist klar, sieht man überall. Die Frage ist aber, wieso steigen die Mieten?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und wenn se niedriger ist, dann darf der Rest einbehalten werden oder wie?



Nein, wenn du reichst die Mietkosten ja ein, wenn sie niedriger ist als die Pauschale, bekommst du auch nur das, was es kostet, nicht mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest in unserem Jobcenter geben sie recht bereitwillig Vorschüsse, wenn die Leistung als solche berechtigt ist. Das läuft ja letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus, weil es dann direkt vom Regelsatz abgezogen wird.



Vorschuss auf was?
Ich habe wie gesagt die Erfahrung gesammelt, dass man etwas "begründen" muss, wenn man einen Bedarf anmeldet, der außerhalb des Regelsatzes liegt, bzw. dieser nicht reicht. Mit was begründest du ihn? Du brauchst neue Schuhe für ein Vorstellungsgespräch?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da steht ausdrücklich auch Hausrat.



Das beinhaltet eben alles, was im Haus ist, also Möbel ebenso wie elektrische Geräte. Da steht nichts von, dass irgendwas extra berechnet wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenns bei mir kalt wird, dann steht die (Fernwärme)Heizung auf Anschlag, Lüftern muss sehr gut geplant werden und man will sich trotzdem gern ein bißchen länger unter die Dusche stellen - geht aber nicht, denn von 7 € Warmwasserpauschale kann man sich gerade mal die Hände waschen.



Leg dir mal Solarzellen zu, die über die gewonnene Energie das Wasser aufheizen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mit der Berechnung stimmt (bei nicht-E-Heizung) nicht. Warmwasser und Strom sind Teile des Regelsatzes - Ende. Wenn du nen E-Durchlauferhitzer hast, bekommst du besagte 7 € pro Kopf extra, keinen Cent mehr. Wohnungsgröße o.ä. hat damit nichts zu tun und der Verbrauch ist weitaus höher, als man auf diesem Weg erstattet bekommt.



Es gibt eine Pauschalberechnung. Da ist nicht von 7€ die Rede. Wenn du andere Informationen hast, dann bitte mit belegbaren Quellen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du reichst die Mietkosten ja ein, wenn sie niedriger ist als die Pauschale, bekommst du auch nur das, was es kostet, nicht mehr.



Unlogisch ... warum nicht einfach von vornherein sagen, das ein Single eine 45 m² Wohnung beziehen darf die den dortigen Mietspiegel nicht überschreitet? 
Eine Pauschale ist eine Zahlung die geleistet wird, ohne im Einzelnen den Umfang oder die Höhe der Leistung neu zu bestimmen. Ansonsten wäre es wie es die Stromanbieter machen eine Abschlagszahlung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Unlogisch ... warum nicht einfach von vornherein sagen, das ein Single eine 45 m² Wohnung beziehen darf die den dortigen Mietspiegel nicht überschreitet?



Was fragst du mich?
Hast du mal erlebt, dass jemand vom Jobcenter kommt und die Wohnung ausmisst?  



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Eine Pauschale ist eine Zahlung die geleistet wird, ohne im Einzelnen den Umfang oder die Höhe der Leistung neu zu bestimmen. Ansonsten wäre es wie es die Stromanbieter machen eine Abschlagszahlung!


 
Eine Pauschale wird angesetzt, aber der Einzelfall kann entscheidend sein, das hängt dann vom Ermessen des Typen an, der das prüft.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Deswegen bekommen Hartzer einen Anwalt gestellt, wenn sie klagen.



Und genau dieser Anwalt freut sich, wenn Harzt 4 Empfänger zu ihm kommen, klagen wollen, VKH(PKH) beantragen, das Verfahren 1 Jahr dauert und dabei  mit womoglich 4 Gerichtsterminen und vielen Schriftsätzen zugeballert wird. 
Wenn man nun den großen Aufwand, Fahrtkosten, Kosten Der Angestellten mit reinrechnet, hat der Anwalt am Ende für "null" gearbeitet, da die PKH/VKH Zahlung mehr als gering in der Relation zum Aufwand ist. 


Nur nebenbei: Sie kriegen keinen Anwalt gestellt, sie können sich natürlich einen aussuchen. Doch da sie wenig Geld haben beantragt der Hartz4 Empfänger bzw. der Anwalt beim Amt VKH/PKH.
Ausnahme: Beim Strafprozess kann sich der Angeklagte sich ein Pflichtverteidiger beistellen lassen  

So: 

Zum Thema: Ich finde, dass Hartz 4 Empfänger realtiv viel Geld bekommen, dafür dass sie "nur" Bewerbung schreiben und in der Relation weniger tun, als ein Arbeitender (Ich gehe vom Normalo aus: Bäcker; Maler; Maurer..)

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Pauschale wird angesetzt, aber der Einzelfall kann entscheidend sein, das hängt dann vom Ermessen des Typen an, der das prüft.



Hier gehts um das geringere Ausfallen der wirklichen Miete und dieser Rückzahlung bei einem Pauschalbetrag, die du ja meinst durch ein Vorlegen der Mietkosten zurückfordern zu können als Amt, wenn die wirkliche Miete geringer ausfällt! Nur weil du im Monat z.B. wenig ausgibst für deinen Lebensunterhalt (ist ja im Prinzip eine Pauschale) fordert das Amt ja auch nichts davon zurück. Das könnten das Amt bei einer Pauschalzahlung einer Miete, die sich am Mietspiegel der jeweiligen Kommune orientiert, ja dann auch nicht da Pauschalbetrag! Gut bis jetzt reden wir hier nur über ungelegte Eier, aber es geht mit um das Prinzip eines Pauschalbetrages ... so wie es ja auch im hessischen Artikel steht.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Blödsinn. Im Rahmen der Prozesskostenbeihilfe werden die Gebühren genauso erhoben, wie als wenn der Mandant selbst zahlen würde. Woher hast du deine Argumentation?


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Bezahlung des Anwalts, wenn der Mandant bzw. der Anwalt für ihn VKH beantragt hat, erfolgt von dem Amt/Staatskasse was auch immer. Doch er bekommt defenitiv nicht so viel, wenn der Mandant PKH/VKH bekommt, als wenn er´s nicht bekommen würde. 

Denn wenn der Mandant kein VKH bekommt, stellt der Anwalt einfach an ihn die Rechnung.

@Nosferatu05: Was meinst du genau, kannst du mir´s bitte erklären, falls/wenn ich falsch liege?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Er meint das der Anwalt halt eine ganz normale Rechnung stellt, mit seinen normalen Aufwendungen, die er auch bei einem Mandanten stellt der keine Prozesskostenhilfe durch ein Amt hat! Soll heißen, der Anwalt macht immer Plus, egal ob der ALG2-Empfänger den Prozess nun verliert oder gewinnt!


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Nein, dass stimmt so nicht ganz.
Der Anwalt kriegt definitv nicht so viel wenn der Mandant VKH bekommt. Da ich nun mit vielen Anwälten befreundet bin kann ich da nochmal nachfragen, aber ich bin mir da sehr sehr sicher !


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wieso bekommt er denn nicht soviel? Das Amt hat die Rechnung vorliegen und ich glaub nicht das die da auch ne Pauschale nutzen. 

PS: Da frag echt mal nach würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Die Prozesskostenhilfe übernimmt je nach einzusetzendem Einkommen voll  oder teilweise den eigenen Beitrag zu den Gerichtskosten und die Kosten  des eigenen Anwalts. Nirgends wird formuliert, das dabei der Verdienst des Anwalts geschmälert wird. Dafür gibt es diese Beihilfe schließlich. Wenn der Anwalt nämlich weniger Geld vom ALGII Empfänger durch seine pkh bekommen würde, könnte er ja halbherzig and ie Sache heran gehen, denn er verdient ja weniger. Sozusagen kostenersparnis durch weniger Einsatz im Job? Sowas gibts nicht. 

Deswegen gibt es dann so Schreiben an den Mandanten wie dieses hier:


> Da Ihnen Pkh bewilligt wurde,sind ferner die durch meine Inanspruchnahme  entstandenen Kosten von der Staatskasse zu tragen. Diese werde ich  daher dieser gegenüber abrechnen, so das Ihnen diesbezüglich keine  weiteren Kosten entstehen.



Edit: Dafür gibt es übrigens das RVG.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Nur nebenbei: Sie kriegen keinen Anwalt gestellt, sie können sich natürlich einen aussuchen. Doch da sie wenig Geld haben beantragt der Hartz4 Empfänger bzw. der Anwalt beim Amt VKH/PKH.


 
Also ist das gestellt bekommen, weil sie sich keinen leisten können.



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Nein, dass stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Der Anwalt kriegt definitv nicht so viel wenn der Mandant VKH bekommt. Da ich nun mit vielen Anwälten befreundet bin kann ich da nochmal nachfragen, aber ich bin mir da sehr sehr sicher !


 
Wieso sollte der Anwalt weniger bekommen? 
Der macht seinen Job, ihm ist es egal, ob sein Auftraggeber ein Hartzer ist, der gegen sein Bescheid klagt oder eine reiche Witwe, die ihr Erbe einklagen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen bekommen Hartzer einen Anwalt gestellt, wenn sie klagen.



Nö. ALGIIler bekommen Prozesskostenhilfe, WENN das Gericht in einer Vorprüfung zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Klage gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hat. De facto also ein Vorurteil...



> Wenn die Leistung mehr kostet als sie über den Regelsatz gedeckt wird, muss an anderer Stelle gespart werden.



Die anderen Stellen sind aber im Regelsatz schon alle verplant 



> Vorschuss auf was?
> Ich habe wie gesagt die Erfahrung gesammelt, dass man etwas "begründen" muss, wenn man einen Bedarf anmeldet, der außerhalb des Regelsatzes liegt, bzw. dieser nicht reicht. Mit was begründest du ihn? Du brauchst neue Schuhe für ein Vorstellungsgespräch?



Vorschuss auf whatever. HartzIV als solches, wärend der Antrag in Bearbeitung ist, Reisekosten bei Vorstellungsgespräch (leider in meinem Fall gar nicht möglich  ),...
Bei unseren Bearbeitern reicht es nach meiner Erfahrung, wenn a) absehbar ist, dass man diese und jene Leistung erhalten wird und b) man kein Geld mehr aufm Konto hat. Wenn also z.B. das Amt prinzipiell eine neue Waschmaschiene übernehmen müsste (aber erst nen Monat nach Einreichung der Rechnung kann) umgeht man auf diese Art das kann-nicht-auslegen Problem.



> Leg dir mal Solarzellen zu, die über die gewonnene Energie das Wasser aufheizen.



Das ist in einer Mietwohnung schlecht möglich. Ich hab nichtmal Zugang zur Dachantenne 
Ansonsten ist es gerade bei unserem Haus wirklich peinlich, dass der Vermieter sowas nicht installiert, denn wir haben einen sehr großen Giebel genau nach Süden. Ärger mit dem Bauamt sollte es auch nicht geben (hoch genug, um von der Straße nicht/kaum gesehen zu werden), die Rohre verlaufen -zumindest für unsere Ecke des Hauses- in einem ausreichend großen Schacht (notfalls gibt es mehrere ungenutzte Kamine) und auf dem Dachboden ist mehr als genug Freifläche, die gar nicht genutzt wird. Da könnte man also problemlos Solarthermie installieren und ggf. sogar einen Teil der Fernwärme ersetzen.
Kann man - muss man aber nicht... 



> Es gibt eine Pauschalberechnung. Da ist nicht von 7€ die Rede. Wenn du andere Informationen hast, dann bitte mit belegbaren Quellen.



Sorry: Es waren auch 8 €. Quelle: Mein ALGII-Bescheid - den ich hier nicht offenlegen werde 
(ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Vordrucke/Eingabemasken für den Zuschuss bei E-Durchlauferhitzer zu alt waren, so dass das Ganze als Sonderaufwendung für spezielle Ernährung drauf steht  )
Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist Privatvergnügen und muss -wie sonstiger Stromverbrauch- vom Regelsatz finanziert werden.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was fragst du mich?
> Hast du mal erlebt, dass jemand vom Jobcenter kommt und die Wohnung ausmisst?



Wir mussten ein Dokument vom Vermieter vorlegen, aus dem die Wohnungsgröße hervorgeht. (was in sofern witzig ist, als dass S-H afaik ab diesem Jahr gar keine Wohnungsgröße mehr berücksichtigt, sondern nur den maximalen Wohnungspreis in Abhängigkeit von der Region. Wer lieber groß und dafür zugig zum gleichen Preis lebt, hat dann eben das Problem, dass auch Heizungskosten aufs übliche Maß gedeckelt sind)




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wieso bekommt er denn nicht soviel? Das Amt hat die Rechnung vorliegen und ich glaub nicht das die da auch ne Pauschale nutzen.



Mutmaßung: Dem Amt kann er keine zusätzlichen Leistungen in Rechnung stellen oder die Preise über das Mindestmaß anheben, was ihm bei einem dummen Privatklienten ggf. gelingt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. ALGIIler bekommen Prozesskostenhilfe, WENN das Gericht in einer Vorprüfung zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Klage gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hat. De facto also ein Vorurteil...



Der Richter ist aber neutral, und du kannst sehr wohl einen Anwalt aufsuchen und das mit der Prozesslostenhilfe einbauen, der Anwalt guckst sich das an und wenn der meinst, dass das sinnvoll ist, reicht er das vor Gericht ein. Du selbst machst gar nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die anderen Stellen sind aber im Regelsatz schon alle verplant



Nein, du hast ja einen Regelsatz für Schuhe. Also musst du eine Zeit lang sparen um dir die Schuhe für 40€ kaufen zu können und genauso sieht das mit anderen Dingen aus. Du legst dir das Geld aber eben nicht in Dosen weg, auf denen steht, für was das Geld ist, du kaufst, wenn der Bedarf da ist und sparst dann an anderer Stelle ein. Eben nicht innerhalb des Monats, sondern über einen längeren Zeitraum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorschuss auf whatever. HartzIV als solches, wärend der Antrag in Bearbeitung ist, Reisekosten bei Vorstellungsgespräch (leider in meinem Fall gar nicht möglich  ),...



Hmm. So weit ich weiß, musst du Reisekosten einreichen, das wird dann geprüft und du bekommst einen Teil erstattet (alles geht sowieso nie, wenn ich nicht falsch liege).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei unseren Bearbeitern reicht es nach meiner Erfahrung, wenn a) absehbar ist, dass man diese und jene Leistung erhalten wird und b) man kein Geld mehr aufm Konto hat. Wenn also z.B. das Amt prinzipiell eine neue Waschmaschiene übernehmen müsste (aber erst nen Monat nach Einreichung der Rechnung kann) umgeht man auf diese Art das kann-nicht-auslegen Problem.



Wenn du am 20. des Monats kein Geld mehr auf dem Konto hast und deswegen mit einen Geldmangel den Zuschuss begründest, wird die Frage aufkommen, was du denn bis zum 20. mit deinem Geld gemacht hast. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man sogar gezwungen werden, ein Ausgabebuch zu führen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist in einer Mietwohnung schlecht möglich. Ich hab nichtmal Zugang zur Dachantenne



Kämpf dich nach oben, es lohnt sich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es gerade bei unserem Haus wirklich peinlich, dass der Vermieter sowas nicht installiert, denn wir haben einen sehr großen Giebel genau nach Süden. Ärger mit dem Bauamt sollte es auch nicht geben (hoch genug, um von der Straße nicht/kaum gesehen zu werden), die Rohre verlaufen -zumindest für unsere Ecke des Hauses- in einem ausreichend großen Schacht (notfalls gibt es mehrere ungenutzte Kamine) und auf dem Dachboden ist mehr als genug Freifläche, die gar nicht genutzt wird. Da könnte man also problemlos Solarthermie installieren und ggf. sogar einen Teil der Fernwärme ersetzen.
> Kann man - muss man aber nicht...



Dann musst du mal mit dem Vermieter reden, Solarzellen haben nun mal einen Mehrwert. Er kann so die Energiekosten senken und gleichzeitig die Mieten erhöhen, ist doch was. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry: Es waren auch 8 €. Quelle: Mein ALGII-Bescheid - den ich hier nicht offenlegen werde



Bin ich hier von armen Schluckern umgeben? 
Was sind denn jetzt die 8€ genau, kannst du das soweit sagen?
Mich interessiert so eine Aufstellung natürlich sehr, da ich derartiges bisher nur in Ausschnitten in Foren gesehen habe (und auch da nur minimal).
Aber ich will dich nicht drängen, du kannst auch deine Adresse schwärzen... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Vordrucke/Eingabemasken für den Zuschuss bei E-Durchlauferhitzer zu alt waren, so dass das Ganze als Sonderaufwendung für spezielle Ernährung drauf steht  )
> Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist Privatvergnügen und muss -wie sonstiger Stromverbrauch- vom Regelsatz finanziert werden.



Da würde mich eben die Pauschale interessieren, die es gibt, da man ja eben keine Gasheizung (oder so) hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir mussten ein Dokument vom Vermieter vorlegen, aus dem die Wohnungsgröße hervorgeht. (was in sofern witzig ist, als dass S-H afaik ab diesem Jahr gar keine Wohnungsgröße mehr berücksichtigt, sondern nur den maximalen Wohnungspreis in Abhängigkeit von der Region. Wer lieber groß und dafür zugig zum gleichen Preis lebt, hat dann eben das Problem, dass auch Heizungskosten aufs übliche Maß gedeckelt sind)



 Ja, eben, was nützt die große Wohnung in einem vielleicht alten Haus, die günstig ist, wenn das alte Haus nicht perfekt isoliert ist und man daher eine Menge Heizkosten zahlen muss?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, du hast ja einen Regelsatz für Schuhe. Also musst du eine Zeit lang sparen um dir die Schuhe für 40€ kaufen zu können und genauso sieht das mit anderen Dingen aus. Du legst dir das Geld aber eben nicht in Dosen weg, auf denen steht, für was das Geld ist, du kaufst, wenn der Bedarf da ist und sparst dann an anderer Stelle ein. Eben nicht innerhalb des Monats, sondern über einen längeren Zeitraum.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ging es bislang darum, dass die Sätze für einige Punkte allgemein zu niedrig sind - nicht nur in einem einzelnen Monat, sondern auch im Durchschnitt auf längere Zeit. So habe ich meine Beiträge jedenfalls auch gemeint. Ich z.B. dürfte für 40 € nirgendwo Schuhe in meiner Größe bekommen. Soviel musste ich letzten Winter schon für ein paar Hausschlappen zahlen. Jeans können auch nicht die billigsten sein, sondern müssen verschieden Länge/Weite-Kombinationen anbieten, sonst passts nicht. -> Erhöhte Ausgaben für Bekleidung. Mehr Geld kriegt man deswegen aber nicht und da, wie gesagt, auch z.B. der Satz für Strom nicht gerade hoch ist, sind die Ausweichmöglichkeiten ganz schnell knapp.



> Hmm. So weit ich weiß, musst du Reisekosten einreichen, das wird dann geprüft und du bekommst einen Teil erstattet (alles geht sowieso nie, wenn ich nicht falsch liege).



Ich habs noch nicht gemacht (wie gesagt: Meine bisherigen Gespräche wären gar nicht erstattungsberechtigt), aber afaik werden alle Werbungsausgaben (sofern angemessen - 1. Klasse ist nicht  ) erstattet. Wie du richtig sagst erst nach Einreichung und Prüfung - aber genau da wurde mir eben auch schon ein Vorschuß angeboten, für den Fall das meine eigenen Reserven nicht gereicht hätten.



> Wenn du am 20. des Monats kein Geld mehr auf dem Konto hast und deswegen mit einen Geldmangel den Zuschuss begründest, wird die Frage aufkommen, was du denn bis zum 20. mit deinem Geld gemacht hast. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man sogar gezwungen werden, ein Ausgabebuch zu führen.



Möglich. Ich habe bislang vermieden, das zu testen 



> Kämpf dich nach oben, es lohnt sich.



Nicht bei einem nicht isolierten Dachboden  Mir reichen meine Außenwände, da brauch ich nicht auch noch keinen Mieter über mir.



> Dann musst du mal mit dem Vermieter reden, Solarzellen haben nun mal einen Mehrwert. Er kann so die Energiekosten senken und gleichzeitig die Mieten erhöhen, ist doch was.



Und genau deswegen lass ichs lieber, ist so schon nicht ganz der niedrigste m²-Preis.



> Bin ich hier von armen Schluckern umgeben?



Nee, aber (soweit ich weiß) von ex-Studenten. Und in den meisten Richtungen bekommst du im Moment nicht sofort eine Stelle.



> Was sind denn jetzt die 8€ genau, kannst du das soweit sagen?



Das ist der vorgesehene Ausgleich für Leute, die Warmwasserversorgung über E-Durchlauferhitzer haben. Hätte ich z.B. Warmwasser über Fernwärme, würde das auf meiner Heizungsrechnung auftauchen und würde ggf. komplett vom Amt übernommen werden (afaik können sie in solchen Fällen aber auch was vom Regelsatz abziehen). Auf alle Fälle zahle ich mit einem E-Erhitzer pro Liter warmes Wasser mehr, als andere Warmwasseraufbereitungsformen. Und um diese Zusatzausgaben zu kompensieren, bekommen diejenigen, die es beantragen  (=wissen, dass es das überhaupt gibt), 8 € pro Monat und Nase extra.

Das man dafür bei aktuellen Strompreisen nicht wirklich viel warmes Wasser bekommt, muss ich wohl nicht erklären.



> Mich interessiert so eine Aufstellung natürlich sehr, da ich derartiges bisher nur in Ausschnitten in Foren gesehen habe (und auch da nur minimal).



Die Aufstellung an sich ist relativ langweilig - Regelsatz, Miete, Heizung und ggf. Zusatzzahlungen (bei mir eben diese eine, die mangels Softwareanpassung auch noch falsch benannt ist). Wie sich der Regelsatz zusammensetzt, ist nicht weiter aufgeschlüsselt (wobei ich ja mal interessieren würde, wieso man mit einem Partner 10% weniger für Kleidung ausgeben muss  )



> Da würde mich eben die Pauschale interessieren, die es gibt, da man ja eben keine Gasheizung (oder so) hat.



Wie gesagt: Heizung ist bei mir Fernwäre, da wird die Rechnung (sofern nicht übermäßig hoch  ) direkt übernommen. Bei Leuten, die die Heizung in der Miete haben, läuft das auch so - wie es bei den wenigen mit E-Heizung aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Für Warmwasser, dass nicht via Gas/Fernwärme, sondern Strom erzeugt wird, gibt es eben die 8 Eurochen.



> Ja, eben, was nützt die große Wohnung in einem vielleicht alten Haus, die günstig ist, wenn das alte Haus nicht perfekt isoliert ist und man daher eine Menge Heizkosten zahlen muss?




Aber man darf halt eigene Prioritäten setzen. Wird einem ja so schon genug vorgeschrieben. Ich persönlich habe eine kleine und schlecht isolierte Bude  (womit die Heizkosten unterm Strich aber immer noch kein Problem sind. Nur der Wohnkomfort könnte etwas höher sein)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ging es bislang darum, dass die Sätze für einige Punkte allgemein zu niedrig sind - nicht nur in einem einzelnen Monat, sondern auch im Durchschnitt auf längere Zeit. So habe ich meine Beiträge jedenfalls auch gemeint. Ich z.B. dürfte für 40 € nirgendwo Schuhe in meiner Größe bekommen. Soviel musste ich letzten Winter schon für ein paar Hausschlappen zahlen. Jeans können auch nicht die billigsten sein, sondern müssen verschieden Länge/Weite-Kombinationen anbieten, sonst passts nicht. -> Erhöhte Ausgaben für Bekleidung. Mehr Geld kriegt man deswegen aber nicht und da, wie gesagt, auch z.B. der Satz für Strom nicht gerade hoch ist, sind die Ausweichmöglichkeiten ganz schnell knapp.



Ich finde die Sätze für OK.
Nur sind meiner Meinung nach die Mieten inzwischen viel zu hoch und von den Energiekosten muss ich ja nicht anfangen.
Außerdem wird die Inflation nicht mit eingerechnet, diese steig inzwischen wieder stärker (bei 2,1% oder so). Des Weiteren sollte das Jobcenter eine Grundversicherung übernehmen, wenn man ALG 2 bekommt, wie z.B. die private Haftpflicht (sowas muss jeder selbst aufbringen, wenn ich nicht irre).
Bei uns im Dorf gibts inzwischen auch ein Second Hand Kaufhaus und ein Supermarkt für gering Verdiener. 
Wenn man jetzt als ALGler "breit" gebaut ist und man deswegen Übergrößen braucht, kann man den Geldmangel auch nutzen um sich im Klaren zu sein, dass das frühere Essen bei McDonalds halt auch Nachteile hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht gemacht (wie gesagt: Meine bisherigen Gespräche wären gar nicht erstattungsberechtigt), aber afaik werden alle Werbungsausgaben (sofern angemessen - 1. Klasse ist nicht  ) erstattet. Wie du richtig sagst erst nach Einreichung und Prüfung - aber genau da wurde mir eben auch schon ein Vorschuß angeboten, für den Fall das meine eigenen Reserven nicht gereicht hätten.



Das klingt aber schon mal gut, wenns auf Anfrage einen Vorschuss gibt, ist es OK, schließlich soll/muss man sich ja überall bewerben und nicht nur im Umkreis des örtlichen Nahverkehrs.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht bei einem nicht isolierten Dachboden  Mir reichen meine Außenwände, da brauch ich nicht auch noch keinen Mieter über mir.



Meine Außenwände sind einen halben Meter dick, mit mehreren Lagen Isolation, dazu 3 fach Verglasung und isolierten Außenrollos an allen Fenstern (außer den Dachfenstern). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nee, aber (soweit ich weiß) von ex-Studenten. Und in den meisten Richtungen bekommst du im Moment nicht sofort eine Stelle.



OK, wenn es gerade schlecht mit Jobs ist, ist das schade. 
Da teilt sich auch die Wirklichkeit von der Schönrederei der Bundesregierung. Die Realität, was Jobs an geht, besonders auch für Akademiker, ist nicht so rosig, wie man denken kann. Man muss halt das richtige studieren, aber die meisten wollen das halt nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der vorgesehene Ausgleich für Leute, die Warmwasserversorgung über E-Durchlauferhitzer haben. Hätte ich z.B. Warmwasser über Fernwärme, würde das auf meiner Heizungsrechnung auftauchen und würde ggf. komplett vom Amt übernommen werden (afaik können sie in solchen Fällen aber auch was vom Regelsatz abziehen). Auf alle Fälle zahle ich mit einem E-Erhitzer pro Liter warmes Wasser mehr, als andere Warmwasseraufbereitungsformen. Und um diese Zusatzausgaben zu kompensieren, bekommen diejenigen, die es beantragen  (=wissen, dass es das überhaupt gibt), 8 € pro Monat und Nase extra.
> 
> Das man dafür bei aktuellen Strompreisen nicht wirklich viel warmes Wasser bekommt, muss ich wohl nicht erklären.



Moment, reden wie aneinander vorbei?
Ich rede von heizen, nicht von Warmwasser?
Heizt du deine Wohnung komplett mit Strom, also über den Durchlauferhitzer oder hast du eine normale Gastherme/Ölheizung?
Das ist ja sicher ein Mehrfamilienhaus, wo du lebst, da gibts doch bestimmt eine Zentralheizung, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aufstellung an sich ist relativ langweilig - Regelsatz, Miete, Heizung und ggf. Zusatzzahlungen (bei mir eben diese eine, die mangels Softwareanpassung auch noch falsch benannt ist). Wie sich der Regelsatz zusammensetzt, ist nicht weiter aufgeschlüsselt (wobei ich ja mal interessieren würde, wieso man mit einem Partner 10% weniger für Kleidung ausgeben muss  )



Genau das will ich eben auch wissen. Wie ist die Aufteilung, wenn man Kinder hat (die bekommen ja weniger). Wie sieht es aus mit den "Bildungsgutscheinen" und alles weitere.
Der Regelsatz ist ja immer der gleiche, aber in München kostet Lebensmittel mehr als in Nordfriesland und die Mieten sind eh höher (im Süden wird halt mehr verdient als im Norden).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Heizung ist bei mir Fernwäre, da wird die Rechnung (sofern nicht übermäßig hoch  ) direkt übernommen. Bei Leuten, die die Heizung in der Miete haben, läuft das auch so - wie es bei den wenigen mit E-Heizung aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Für Warmwasser, dass nicht via Gas/Fernwärme, sondern Strom erzeugt wird, gibt es eben die 8 Eurochen.



Aha, und wo kommt die Fernwärme her?

Ich weiß, dass einem Gastherme Hartzer 5€ pauschal abgezogen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber man darf halt eigene Prioritäten setzen. Wird einem ja so schon genug vorgeschrieben. Ich persönlich habe eine kleine und schlecht isolierte Bude  (womit die Heizkosten unterm Strich aber immer noch kein Problem sind. Nur der Wohnkomfort könnte etwas höher sein)



Was ist aber besser, in eine kleinere Wohnung zu ziehen, die teurer ist oder die größere Wohnung nutzen, die teurer im Unterhalt ist?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



> Zusatzzahlungen (bei mir eben diese eine, die mangels Softwareanpassung  auch noch falsch benannt ist). Wie sich der Regelsatz zusammensetzt, ist  nicht weiter aufgeschlüsselt



Beantrage bitte schriftlich eine sog. Horizontalrechnung von der Leistungsabteilung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sätze für OK.
> Nur sind meiner Meinung nach die Mieten inzwischen viel zu hoch und von den Energiekosten muss ich ja nicht anfangen.
> Außerdem wird die Inflation nicht mit eingerechnet, diese steig inzwischen wieder stärker (bei 2,1% oder so). Des Weiteren sollte das Jobcenter eine Grundversicherung übernehmen, wenn man ALG 2 bekommt, wie z.B. die private Haftpflicht (sowas muss jeder selbst aufbringen, wenn ich nicht irre).



Muss man. Nur Krankenkasse ist inklusive - was dann spätetens bei Zahnersatz richtig Probleme bringen dürfte.



> Bei uns im Dorf gibts inzwischen auch ein Second Hand Kaufhaus und ein Supermarkt für gering Verdiener.
> Wenn man jetzt als ALGler "breit" gebaut ist und man deswegen Übergrößen braucht, kann man den Geldmangel auch nutzen um sich im Klaren zu sein, dass das frühere Essen bei McDonalds halt auch Nachteile hat.



Ich bräuchte aber eher mehr McDonalds, und das ist teuer 



> Das klingt aber schon mal gut, wenns auf Anfrage einen Vorschuss gibt, ist es OK, schließlich soll/muss man sich ja überall bewerben und nicht nur im Umkreis des örtlichen Nahverkehrs.



Jup, das ist eine einigermaßen gelunge Regelung (wenn alle Ämter das mit dem Vorschuss auch praktisch so handhaben - was sie afaik nicht müssen...). Mitlerweile werden die Kosten sogar EU-weit erstattet.
Jedenfalls wenn einem der potentielle Arbeitsgeber auf einem gar-nicht-mal-so-dünn-bedrucktem Deutschen Formular bestätigt, dass es eine sozialversicherungspflichtige Stelle ist  



> Meine Außenwände sind einen halben Meter dick, mit mehreren Lagen Isolation, dazu 3 fach Verglasung und isolierten Außenrollos an allen Fenstern (außer den Dachfenstern).



Die Außenwände meines Vermieters sind vielleicht 40 cm dick (in der Heizungsniesche weniger) und Ziegel pur. Nichtmal Hohlziegel. Rollos gibts auch keine und die 2 Fach Verglasung dürfte aus den 80ern sein, auf alle Fälle ist sie nicht besser, als die Wände selbst.



> Da teilt sich auch die Wirklichkeit von der Schönrederei der Bundesregierung. Die Realität, was Jobs an geht, besonders auch für Akademiker, ist nicht so rosig, wie man denken kann. Man muss halt das richtige studieren, aber die meisten wollen das halt nicht.



Vor allen Dingen ist es nachm Abi auch nicht immer ganz leicht, die Jobchancen abzuschätzen. Ich wusste zwar, dass Biologie kein leichter Fall ist, aber dass es quasi gar kein Berufsbild für Leute ohne Dr. gibt...
Nichtmal Verteidigungsminister kann man werden 



> Moment, reden wie aneinander vorbei?
> Ich rede von heizen, nicht von Warmwasser?



Dann: Ja. Ich heize mit Fernwärme. (Aber Warmwasseraufbereitung läuft komplett über Strom)



> Genau das will ich eben auch wissen. Wie ist die Aufteilung, wenn man Kinder hat (die bekommen ja weniger). Wie sieht es aus mit den "Bildungsgutscheinen" und alles weitere.



Ich glaube, die Bundesregierung hat ihre Berechnungsgrundlagen mal veröffentlicht und da gabs auch getrennte für Kinder (aber eben nicht für z.B. Paare), aber frag mich nicht wo.



> Der Regelsatz ist ja immer der gleiche, aber in München kostet Lebensmittel mehr als in Nordfriesland und die Mieten sind eh höher (im Süden wird halt mehr verdient als im Norden).



Die großen Discounter haben eigentlich Deutschlandweit ähnliche bis identische Preise (sonst müsste ja jede Filiale eigene Prospekte drucken) und die Mieten werden extra gezahlt und in Abhängigkeit vom lokalen Mietspiegel. Wär ja auch zu schön, wenn ich die Kohle bekommen würde, die einem Münchner zusteht und damit nach Neumünster ziehen könnte 



> Aha, und wo kommt die Fernwärme her?



Ostufer 



> Was ist aber besser, in eine kleinere Wohnung zu ziehen, die teurer ist oder die größere Wohnung nutzen, die teurer im Unterhalt ist?


 
Als ALGIIer:
Gar nicht ziehen. Ein Umzug kostet nunmal richtig Asche. Gerade wenn die Wohnung nicht größer wird, denn dann muss Möbel allein wegen der optimalen Flächennutzung ersetzen.

Insgesamt sind die Wohnungsregelungen hier in Kiel aber aus meiner Sicht akzeptabel (weiß nicht, wie es mit Singles oder Familien aussieht). Problematisch wird es halt in Städten mit Wohnungsmangel. ÖR-Dokus zu Folge landen ALGIIer in Hamburg z.T. in richtig üblen Kellerlöchern, weil die Vermieter genau wissen, dass es genug Leute gibt, die eine normale Wohnung zu stadttypischen Preisen nicht halten und keine Ansprüche beim Umzug stellen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss man. Nur Krankenkasse ist inklusive - was dann spätetens bei Zahnersatz richtig Probleme bringen dürfte.



Zahnersatz ist OK. Da habe ich Informationen. Es gibt Zuschüsse, wenn ein Bedarf vorhanden ist (hehehe, wie immer also ), also wenn die Zähne im Eimer sind (schlicht gesagt), bekommt man Zuschüsse, sodass man im Idealfall (frag mich aber nicht, wie man da hin kommt) gar nichts zahlen muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte aber eher mehr McDonalds, und das ist teuer



Da habe ich ein Tipp:
Besorg dir eine große Lupe, vielleicht auch zwei und mach daraus ein Brennglas. Dann stellst du einen vollen Margarinebecher darunter (Stück Butter ist effektiver, aber riecht nachher streng ) und wartest, bis die Wärme der Sonne die Margarine flüssig gemacht hat. Mit etwas Butterschmalz verfeinert schmeckt das lecker und man bekommt schnell was auf die Hüften. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Außenwände meines Vermieters sind vielleicht 40 cm dick (in der Heizungsniesche weniger) und Ziegel pur. Nichtmal Hohlziegel. Rollos gibts auch keine und die 2 Fach Verglasung dürfte aus den 80ern sein, auf alle Fälle ist sie nicht besser, als die Wände selbst.



Ich hab noch mal nachgeguckt. Meine Innenwände sind 50cm dick, die Außenwände 75cm (eine Steinschicht und eine Isolationsschicht mehr). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen ist es nachm Abi auch nicht immer ganz leicht, die Jobchancen abzuschätzen. Ich wusste zwar, dass Biologie kein leichter Fall ist, aber dass es quasi gar kein Berufsbild für Leute ohne Dr. gibt...
> Nichtmal Verteidigungsminister kann man werden



Ja, das hat meine Frau damals schon gesagt, daher hatte sie auch schon während ihres Studiums mit der Doktorarbeit begonnen und war dementsprechend gut fertig. Ohne Doktortitel kannst du das in Biologie vergessen, ist leider so.
Also Doktorarbeit schreiben oder sich mit weniger zufrieden geben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann: Ja. Ich heize mit Fernwärme. (Aber Warmwasseraufbereitung läuft komplett über Strom)



OK, Fernwärme kenne ich nur ausm Fernsehen. Ich hab sonst entweder Ölheizung oder Gasheizung gesehen.
Der Wohnblock, in dem ich zur Studienzeit wohnte, hatte im Keller einen riesigen Öltank, der einmal im Monat gefüllt werden musste (zum Glück war die Miete damals immer komplett, mir allen Nebenkosten, daher haben einige die Heizung immer voll laufen lassen, egal wie das Wetter ist ). Kein Sinn fürs Sparen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die großen Discounter haben eigentlich Deutschlandweit ähnliche bis identische Preise (sonst müsste ja jede Filiale eigene Prospekte drucken) und die Mieten werden extra gezahlt und in Abhängigkeit vom lokalen Mietspiegel. Wär ja auch zu schön, wenn ich die Kohle bekommen würde, die einem Münchner zusteht und damit nach Neumünster ziehen könnte



Da liegst du aber nicht richtig. Ich weiß das von meinem Bruder, der in der Nähe von Ulm lebt, dort sind Lebensmittel teurer, auch bei Aldi und Co. (kein Wunder, gibt ja Aldi Süd und Aldi Nord). Nur Sonderangebote sind bundesweit gleich teuer (z.B. wenn die Butter mal 69 Cent statt 1,29€ kostet). 
Mieten sind klar, in München ist es einfach teuer als in Neumünsten-Tungendorf (falls du den Stadtteil meinst ), aber was nützt umziehen, wenn der Job nicht da ist?
Lieber zum Job ziehen und die lange Strecke nicht fahren müssen (ist für einen Single Haushalt logischer Weise einfacher als für eine Familie, vor allem, wenn ich an die unterschiedlichen Bildungseinrichtungen für die Kinder denke). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ALGIIer:
> Gar nicht ziehen. Ein Umzug kostet nunmal richtig Asche. Gerade wenn die Wohnung nicht größer wird, denn dann muss Möbel allein wegen der optimalen Flächennutzung ersetzen.



Jop, von klein auf groß einziehen ist super, anders rum ist Mist.
Ich hab in meinem Haus immer noch nicht alle Zimmer möbliert, lohnt einfach nicht und ich weiß auch nicht woher ich die nehmen soll. 
(und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Dodenhof oder Möbel Kraft )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Insgesamt sind die Wohnungsregelungen hier in Kiel aber aus meiner Sicht akzeptabel (weiß nicht, wie es mit Singles oder Familien aussieht). Problematisch wird es halt in Städten mit Wohnungsmangel. ÖR-Dokus zu Folge landen ALGIIer in Hamburg z.T. in richtig üblen Kellerlöchern, weil die Vermieter genau wissen, dass es genug Leute gibt, die eine normale Wohnung zu stadttypischen Preisen nicht halten und keine Ansprüche beim Umzug stellen können.



In Kiel kenne ich mich im Wohnungsmarkt nicht genau aus. Wie alt ist das Haus, das du bewohnst?
Ist es eher in der Stadt oder am Rand?
All das hat logischer Weise Auswirkungen auf den Preis, sogar die Lage von Schulen und Kindergärten trägt dazu bei. Eine ruhige Wohnsiedlung mit Kindergarten und Grundschule ist sauteuer. Wenn dann noch ein Bäcker, Fleischer, Boutique und Supermarkt nicht weit weg sind, wirds astronomisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da habe ich ein Tipp:
> Besorg dir eine große Lupe, vielleicht auch zwei und mach daraus ein Brennglas. Dann stellst du einen vollen Margarinebecher darunter (Stück Butter ist effektiver, aber riecht nachher streng ) und wartest, bis die Wärme der Sonne die Margarine flüssig gemacht hat. Mit etwas Butterschmalz verfeinert schmeckt das lecker und man bekommt schnell was auf die Hüften.



Butter ist außerdem teurer 



> Also Doktorarbeit schreiben oder sich mit weniger zufrieden geben.



Weniger=nichts. Und zum Schreiben braucht man eine Doktorrandenstelle - und die muss man erstmal kriegen. 



> Da liegst du aber nicht richtig. Ich weiß das von meinem Bruder, der in der Nähe von Ulm lebt, dort sind Lebensmittel teurer, auch bei Aldi und Co. (kein Wunder, gibt ja Aldi Süd und Aldi Nord). Nur Sonderangebote sind bundesweit gleich teuer (z.B. wenn die Butter mal 69 Cent statt 1,29€ kostet).



Ich geb zu, dass ich meistens bei Rewe kaufe, da hab ich keine Unterschiede bemerkt und mit dem, was in den Prospekten steht, kann man sich quasi komplett versorgen.



> Mieten sind klar, in München ist es einfach teuer als in Neumünsten-Tungendorf (falls du den Stadtteil meinst ),



Die brauchen mehrere Stadtreile? 



> aber was nützt umziehen, wenn der Job nicht da ist?



Wir reden hier von Leuten, denen es akut an Job mangelt 



> In Kiel kenne ich mich im Wohnungsmarkt nicht genau aus. Wie alt ist das Haus, das du bewohnst?
> Ist es eher in der Stadt oder am Rand?
> All das hat logischer Weise Auswirkungen auf den Preis, sogar die Lage von Schulen und Kindergärten trägt dazu bei. Eine ruhige Wohnsiedlung mit Kindergarten und Grundschule ist sauteuer. Wenn dann noch ein Bäcker, Fleischer, Boutique und Supermarkt nicht weit weg sind, wirds astronomisch.


 
In Kiel ist man immer in der Nähe des Randes  - Wik. Italiener gegenüber, Schlemmermarkt nebenan. Stammt vermutlich aus den späten 30ern, ggf. 40er (Hälfte des Kellers hat betonierte Wände und Luftschutztür, der Rest besteht aus Ziegeln, deren Ton definitiv mit viel Sand gestreckt wurden). Man kann in unmittelbarer Nähe auch günstiger wohnen (Komillitone hatte n halbes Zimmer mehr, ruhigere Straße und Badewanne zum gleichen Preis abgegriffen), aber zum Zeitpunkt unseres Einzuges war es halt das beste von einer ganzen Reihe von Angeboten. (und der Schnitt holt echt viel aus der Fläche raus)
Wenn nicht gerade Winter ist, kann man schon gut drinne wohnen und das Amt zahlt es anstandslos. Kein Luxus, aber auch nichts zu jammern - so wie es sein sollte. Nur aus einigen anderen Städten hört man halt anderes und der Threadtitel ist ja nicht "ALGII in Kiel".


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weniger=nichts. Und zum Schreiben braucht man eine Doktorrandenstelle - und die muss man erstmal kriegen.



Es gibt verschiedene Seiten im Netz, wie z.B. "find a PhD" oder "Doktorandenboerse.info" um eine Doktorandenstelle zu finden. Meine Frau hatte Glück, da sie einerseits sehr gut ist (sie ist schlauer als alle, die ich kenne ) und andererseits hatte sie schon während des Studiums ein Thema ausgearbeitet und war schon halb fertig, als sie die Stelle bekommen hat.
Mir reicht es, wenn ich mal den Dr. h.c. bekomme, wobei der Dr. rer. tech. nicht schlecht wäre. 
Den Dr. rer.nat.. kann ich eh nicht kriegen.  (andererseits kann ich den doch bekommen, ich muss nur endlich mal mein Physik Studium beenden )

Wenn du in deinem Bereich weiterkommen willst, musst du Deutschlandweit auf der Suche nach einer Stelle gehen, anders wirds halt nichts.
(aber nun gut mit den persönlichen Geschichten)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Leuten, denen es akut an Job mangelt



Mir ging es jetzt auch darum, wenn man einen neuen Job kriegt und dieser eben nicht "um die Ecke" liegt.
Andererseits kann ein Umzug in eine Region, die mehr Jobchancen bietet, nicht verkehrt sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Kiel ist man immer in der Nähe des Randes  - Wik. Italiener gegenüber, Schlemmermarkt nebenan. Stammt vermutlich aus den späten 30ern, ggf. 40er (Hälfte des Kellers hat betonierte Wände und Luftschutztür, der Rest besteht aus Ziegeln, deren Ton definitiv mit viel Sand gestreckt wurden). Man kann in unmittelbarer Nähe auch günstiger wohnen (Komillitone hatte n halbes Zimmer mehr, ruhigere Straße und Badewanne zum gleichen Preis abgegriffen), aber zum Zeitpunkt unseres Einzuges war es halt das beste von einer ganzen Reihe von Angeboten. (und der Schnitt holt echt viel aus der Fläche raus)
> Wenn nicht gerade Winter ist, kann man schon gut drinne wohnen und das Amt zahlt es anstandslos. Kein Luxus, aber auch nichts zu jammern - so wie es sein sollte. Nur aus einigen anderen Städten hört man halt anderes und der Threadtitel ist ja nicht "ALGII in Kiel".



Ich will mich auch nicht auf Kiel festlegen, aber durch Beispiele kann man die Problematik gut darstellen. Dabei spielt es ja keine Rolle, ob es nun Kiel oder München oder sonst wo ist.
Für einen Hartzer ist es halt wichtig, dass er eben günstig wohnt, damit er bei Miete nicht draufzahlen muss. Andererseits bedeutet "günstig" wohnen auch, dass man in der Regel in alten Häusern lebt, die schlechter isoliert sind und man daher mehr Energie in die Heizung investieren muss.


----------



## sfc (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man Arbeitsunwillige für Arbeitsdienst heranzieht. Meine Cousine hat sich zum Beispiel im Urlaub schwängern lassen und zieht nun vom Steuerzahler alimentiert ihr Kind groß. Mittlerweile ist es alt genug, dass sie nebenbei arbeiten gehen könnte. Will sie aber nicht. Mit Hartz4 kann sie sehr solide leben. Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir liegt jetzt schon seit drei Jahren dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche. Ob er nicht vielleicht weiter zur Schule gehen will, hab ich ihn gefragt. Noch ist er jung genug und Förderprogramme gibt es auch. Hat er aber keinen Bock zu. Für ein Job umziehen? Auch nicht. Wenn er morgens beim Amt was abgeben, nachmittags zur Post und abends noch einkaufen muss, kommt der vor Erschöpfung nicht mehr von der Couch runter. Weint mir ständig im ICQ vor, wie dick er sei, ist aber so lethargisch geworden, dass er sich nicht im Fitnessstudio anmelden mag. Angeblich weil er da niemanden kennen würde. Jemand, mit dem ich früher online gezoggt habe, hat es sich in der Hartz4-Hängematte ebenfalls gemütlich gemacht. Schulabschluss mehrmals versucht und jedes Mal abgebrochen. Noch nie im Leben länger als zwei Monate gearbeitet. Hauptsache zocken. Vor nem Jahr ist er mit seiner Freundin zusammengezogen. Hat ihre Ausbildung nicht geschafft. Dafür ziehen sie nun ein Kind groß. Geld könnte mehr sein, sagt er. Aber es reicht. Und WoW kann er nun den ganzen Tag daddeln. 

Man sollte die mal richtig körperlich knechten lässt. Löcherausheben, Steine klopfen - irgendwie sowas. Das sollte denen die Flausen relativ schnell austreiben. Interessant finde ich auch, was manch ALG2er in seinen Einkaufswagen wirft. Die Tage hatte ich wieder einen vor mir an der Kasse. Fett wie ein Mast*******, Jogginghose und zerfranstes T-Shirt am Leib, nach Dreck stinkend. Aufs Band hat er bestimmt ein Dutzend Packungen Tiefkühlpommes geschmissen. Dazu mehrere Tütent Chips - sowie vier Stangen Lucky Strike. Kein Wunder, dass er aussah, wie er aussah. Wenn der wegen seiner Lebensweise mit 50 neue Gelenke braucht und an Diabetes leidet, darf der Beitragszahler dafür auch noch blechen. Cola ist bei solchen Leuten auch immer sehr beliebt. Soll gut für die Zähne sein, habe ich gehört ...

Ich kenne noch zwei Leute, die zwischenzeitlich auf Hartz4 waren.  In die Lage kann jeder kommen. Die haben sich ein bisschen gekümmert. Beide waren recht schnell wieder in Lohn und Brot. Als ich das letzte Mal beim Amt war, konnte ich mich zwei Tage später wieder abmelden. Die Mitarbeiterin meinte noch, dass sie das nicht wundern würde. Nur weil ich eine vernünftige Bewerbung abgeben hatte und ein solider (und wirklich kein herausragender) Schulabschluss vorlag. Da fragt man sich natürlich, was andere Leute da hinblättern. Gut, das war jetzt nicht während der "Krise". Die ist aber auch schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

hm....

arbeiten für "die faulen" unter den "harzern" finde ich auch ok, ungerecht fände ich es jedoch, wenn jemand unverschuldet auf dieser "hängematte" landet wie z.B. der vater eines meiner freund (ok inzwischen auch wieder in lohn und brot - der hatte aber RIESEN GLÜCK) der 55 war und dann hat die firma wo er arbeitete (gut verdienender abteilungsleiter muss ich dazu sagen) pleite gemacht.....und etz. kommst du und treibst diesem typen einen zumutbaren (d.h. einen vergleichbaren mit ähnlicher guter bezahlung) job auf....geht mal sehr schwer (der typ hat an die 120 bewerbungen geschrieben....ist aber auch einer von denen die einfach net locker lassen wollen, viele geben in der situation auf, vor allem wenn sie dann nur noch ein kleineres einkommen (das der ehefrau) haben, dann der eigene sohn noch studiert (d.h. auch geld benötigt) und vll noch die letzten paar jahre von nem kredit ab zu bezahlen sind (für haus oder ähnlich wichtige dinge)....

auch finde ich es mies, wenn man als person ohne job/ausbildung, aber mit hohem bildungsstand (abitur, fachabitur, bachelor etc.) nen job annehmen soll, den ein typ mit mittlerer reife bzw. hauptschulabschluss (quali oder nur "normaler" den man nachgeworfen kriegt) machen kann und der auch entsprechend nur bezahlt ist....das find ich gar net gut.

deshalb, ja die sätze sind - für solche personen (!) - zu niedrig und für den rest zu hoch

ausserdem fände ich eine sache gut:

man sollte jedem schüler der fertig ist 2 jahre zeit geben sich was zu suchen, während dieser zeit sollte die unterstützung gezahlt werden ohne das man wirklich "arbeitslos" sein muss (d.h. man kann nen nebenjob machen, während man arbeit sucht und wenn man recht schnell was findet, hat man ne zusätzliche unterstützung so zu sagen als "start-kapital" (man braucht ja dinge wie ne erste wohnung (die man sich zum teil von ner ausbildungsvergütung net leisten kann), grundausstattung (microwelle, ofen, kühlschrank, trockner, waschmaschine etc.)).....

so meine paar cent hierzu 

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das Problem ist halt, wie man zwischen "solchen" und "solchen" unterscheidet. Sicherlich gibt es ein paar, die sich gar keine Mühe geben. Aber wenn du in einer Gegend mit 20% Arbeitslosigkeit und 3 freien Stellen bist, dann brauchst du auch nicht 10000 Leute zu drangsalieren. Die könnten sich ggf. mehr anstrengen, aber der einzige, der dadurch tatsächlich mehr Arbeit bekommt, ist derjenige, der ihnen Druck macht.
Oder nimm das Beispiel mit dem Schulversager: Klar könnte der sich mehr anstrengen. Aber ohne Abschluss wird er bestenfalls einen 400 € bekommen (den das Amt eh nicht akzeptiert) und zum "Schule schaffen" kann man Leute auch nicht generell zwingen. Selbst wenn die Motivation da wäre, braucht es z.T. mehr als reine Paukerei - und Nachhilfe kostet wiederum. Ordentlich.
Wenn man da anfängt, generell mehr Streß zu machen, wird man viele falsche treffen - und bei denen, die es verdient hätten, wird es nicht einmal was nützen. Gesucht sind Facharbeiter auf aktuellem Wissensstand. Keine Fachfremden, deren letzte 40h Woche in den 90ern war.


Wo ich dir aber vollkommen recht geben muss, das ist die Sache mit den Nebenjobs. 400€ Jobs wurden mal geschaffen, um einen fließenderen Einstieg in den Arbeitsmarkt zu schaffen. Dank der ALGII-Regelung werden es aber in der Praxis 160 € Jobs mit einem Stundenlohn typischerweise <2 €. Und selbst wenn dafür Motivation aufbringt, kann einen das Amt jederzeit in andere Zwangsmaßnahmen stecken und somit zur Kündigung zwingen, weil es schlichtweg alles ignoriert, was nicht sozialversicherungspflichtig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ich dir aber vollkommen recht geben muss, das ist die Sache mit den Nebenjobs. 400€ Jobs wurden mal geschaffen, um einen fließenderen Einstieg in den Arbeitsmarkt zu schaffen. Dank der ALGII-Regelung werden es aber in der Praxis 160 € Jobs mit einem Stundenlohn typischerweise <2 €. Und selbst wenn dafür Motivation aufbringt, kann einen das Amt jederzeit in andere Zwangsmaßnahmen stecken und somit zur Kündigung zwingen, weil es schlichtweg alles ignoriert, was nicht sozialversicherungspflichtig ist.


 
Das ist in der Tat ein großes Problem. Es wird auch nicht Rücksicht genommen. Wenn die allein erziehende Mutter den Job drei Bundesländer weiter nicht annehmen kann, weil das Kind eh schon Probleme mit der Schule hat, wird ihr Geld gestrichen.
Es wird praktisch nur für die Statistik gearbeitet, Hauptsache der Fallmanager (sehr geile Bezeichnung ) steht gut da und hat entsprechend viele irgendwie vermittelt oder eben aus der Statistik gezogen, sei es eben durch sinnlose Maßnahmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Tjo, irgendwie muss man sich die Arbeitslosenstatistik halt schönmerkeln...
Wenn sie dafür wenigstens eine andere Kategorie einführen würden 

Noch witziger wird das ganz ja, wenn man Richtung Selbstständigkeit/Freiberufler tendiert. Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht für jemanden, der viel Zeit, n paar Ideen und keine festen Termine hat. Aber bei den Selbstausbeutern ist der Stundenlohn ja so schon mies - wenn dann noch das Amt seine 80% abkassiert, kann man es sich ganz sparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Weg von Hartz 4 zur Selbstständigkeit kannst du komplett vergessen. Ich kenne niemanden, der länger als 1 Jahr damit überlebt hat und am Ende war er dann wieder Hartzer, aber mit einigen Tausend Euro Schulden mehr auf dem Konto.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Statistik, die genau sagt, wie viele Menschen wirklich arbeitslos sind? Also auch die beinhaltet, die in Maßnahmen stecken oder sonst wie nicht in der offiziellen drin sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es gibt immer mal wieder Angaben zu "HartzIV"-Empfängern. Aber ob die auf ALGIIler zurückgehen oder ob auch Sozialhilfeempfänger drin sind und als was Maßnahmen und Kinder zählen, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich nehme sie immer als beste Annäherung


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hatte nach Zahlen gesucht aber wenn du in den Quellen Unterschiede von bis zu 2 Millionen bekommst, weißt du nicht, welche da wirklich genau ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich hau mal einen Doppelpost raus. 

Ich hab noch mal gelesen. Letztes Jahr sollte ein Sparpaket kommen, das sowohl Einschnitte im Sozialsystem beinhaltet soll also auch Kürzungen bei der Industrie.

Im Sozialsystem wurden die Maßnahmen sofort umgesetzt:
Sparpaket steht: Kürzungen vor allem bei Hartz IV
Das ungerechte Sparpaket in der Übersicht

Doch bei der Industrie ist nichts passiert:
Sparpaket: Der Milliardenbeitrag der Industrie - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Im Klartext:
Die armen Menschen mussten Einschnitte in Kauf nehmen, die Konzerne und reichen Menschen hatten keine Nachteile.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das wird auch noch so weiter gehen. USA macht es derzeit vor und wenn das Betaprojekt ergo arme Menschen verhungern funktioniert, wird es nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis auch wir nach ziehen.

Im übrigen wird bei den Statistiken gelogen bis zum geht nicht mehr. SPD und FDP beauftragen eine Arbeitslosenstatistik und derjenige der das dann macht, reicht unterschiedliche Statistiken ein. Zum Beispiel 10 verschiedene. 8 die im durchschnitt liegen und 2 außer der Reihe die zum Beispiel die Zahlen verschönern indem bestimmte Bereiche nicht eingerechnet werden. Das wird dann der Partei vorgelegt und das ganze wird dann unter falschem Vorwand veröffentlicht. Deswegen fehlen rund 2 Mio Arbeitslose in der Statistik weil sie ein gewisses Alter überschritten haben, in einer Maßname stecken wie zum Beispiel Fort- und Weiterbildung genauso wie Trainings- und Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen. Viel wichtiger sind aber die nicht aufgeführten 1-Euro Jobber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich glaube so viele 1€ Jobber sind das gar nicht mehr, weil die Hartzer inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass man sie nur ausbeutet.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Und du denkst das die dagegen etwas machen können? in den meisten Fällen ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich weiß nicht, was man dagegen machen kann, ich bin weder Hartzer noch Anwalt oder sonst was. Ich weiß nur, was bei mir im Umfeld ist.
Wenn die Gärtnerei Leute entlassen muss, weil sie die Aufträge von Kirchen, Schulen und Kindergärten verliert, weil dort jetzt Hartzer alles sauber halten, Rasen mähen und Blumen pflanzen, dann stimmt was mit dem System nicht, da muss man dann gegen vorgehen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Richtig. Zumal ALG2 Empfänger für einen Vollzeitjob mißbrauchtwerden was rechtswiedrig ist. Das heißt das die 1-Euro Jobber unter Wert bezahlt werden und somit natürlich den "alten" die Jobs weg nehmen wofür sie aber nichts können, denn sie werden dazu gezwungen (EinGV).


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Wie immer wird das System missbraucht. Einige Hartzer missbrauchen es, Firmen missbrauchen es und der Staat bescheißt sich praktisch selbst.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Staat resp. Regierung fördert das ganze. Denn es soll in eine Richtung gehen. Man will keine armen Menschen mehr haben und möchte diese am liebsten ganz leise los werden. Aber warten wir mal ab was da noch kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Staat fördert auch die Frührente und die Riester Rente, beides Dinge, die nachteilhaft für die Menschen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube so viele 1€ Jobber sind das gar nicht mehr, weil die Hartzer inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass man sie nur ausbeutet.


 
Das man bei den meisten 1 € Jobs ausgebeutet wird, dürften die meisten nach 4 Minuten gemerkt haben. Aber dieses Wissen nützt einem nunmal nichts, solange das Amt derartige Methoden anwenden darf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das man bei den meisten 1 € Jobs ausgebeutet wird, dürften die meisten nach 4 Minuten gemerkt haben. Aber dieses Wissen nützt einem nunmal nichts, solange das Amt derartige Methoden anwenden darf.


 
Bis auf eine Partei sind aber alle anderen Parteien für dieses System.
Willst du also jetzt die eine Partei wählen, die dagegen ist? Die haben daneben aber auch noch Ansichten, die nicht so "pralle" sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das Grundsystem ist imho nicht verkehrt. Das Problem ist die Umsetzung und die Prioritäten, die dabei gesetzt werden. An erster Stelle scheint mir da zu stehen "der Eindruck, dass es irgend jemandem ohne Arbeit besser geht, als dem arbeitenden Wähler, soll um jeden Preis vermieden werden". Und "jeder Preis" ist wörtlich zu nehmen und schließt unter anderem Verletzungen der Privatsphäre, ~Zwangsarbeit, ~Erpressung, hohe staatliche Ausgaben, verringerte Arbeitsmarktchancen, verringerte Bildungschancen von Kindern und Belastung Dritter mit ein.
Würde man die Prioritäten mal auf "Chancengleichheit", "Grundversorgung" und "fließender Übergang" stellen -was gar nicht mal soviele Änderungen erfordern würde-, hätte das System durchaus seine Pluspunkte.

Davon abgesehen haben die Sozialsysteme eine geringe Priorität bei meinem Wahlverhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ich habe den Eindruck bei meinen Recherchen gewonnen, dass vor allem die Statistik der entscheidende Faktor ist, denn jeder Hartzer, der in einer Maßnahme steckt, taucht nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik auf.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das ist aber schon lange so. Mitlerweile werden die deutschen sogar nach Polen geschickt um dort zu arbeiten. Ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr. Man bemängelt in Deutschland die fehlenden Fachkräfte, kümmert sich gleichzeitig aber nicht um bessere Arbeitsverhältnisse und Mindestlöhne, von denen wirklich jeder leben kann. Dann schickt man sie weg, zahlt noch Sprachkurse, zahlt Unterkunft. Früher gab es Gastarbeiter aus Polen die nach Deutschland kamen und heute meiden selbst diese uns. Man sieht deutlich wohin die Entwicklung geht. Sofern man das noch Entwicklung nennen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon lange so.


 
Letztendlich ist das immer so, aber wenn die Mitarbeiter der Jobcenter schon gedrängt werden, die Leute in irgendwelche Maßnahmen zu stecken, egal sie sinnlos sie auch sein werden, nur damit die Statistik stimmt, dann läuft was verkehrt. Kann auch sein, dass sie inzwischen über Provisionen bezahlt werden oder dass es ein Klassenkampf ist, denn ein "Fallmanager" der zu wenig Leute wieder irgendwo reinsteckt, muss aufpassen, dass er selbst mal nicht auf der anderen Seite des Schreibtisches sitzen wird.

Ach ja, heute einkaufen gewesen. 
Seit wann kostet ein Becher Margarine (Rama) 1,59€ 
Und wieso kostet der 10er Pack Milchschnitte 2,39€ 
Und wieso kostet mein Joghurt, den ich immer kaufe, jetzt 15 Cent mehr als noch letzen Monat?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Jetzt weißt du warum die Bundesregierung die ALG2-Beiträge um sagenhafte 5€ erhöht hat ... damit man nicht verhungert durch die Preiserhöhungen! (Die nebenbei immer wieder schleichend gemacht werden laut einem Bericht den ich gestern im TV gesehen habe.)  ...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Das Problem ist, dass sich mit dem "Kampf" gegen die bösen HartzIV-Betrüger eben super Wahlkampf machen lässt.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß der Schaden denn insgesamt wäre durch all die Faulenzer, die HartzIV beziehen aber gar nicht arbeiten wollen. Und dann mal gegengerechnet gegen all die Leute die mit 55 entlassen werden und jetzt mit so einem Hungerlohn abgespeist werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du warum die Bundesregierung die ALG2-Beiträge um sagenhafte 5€ erhöht hat ... damit man nicht verhungert durch die Preiserhöhungen! (Die nebenbei immer wieder schleichend gemacht werden laut einem Bericht den ich gestern im TV gesehen habe.)  ...


 
Ich bin ja dafür, dass der Hartz 4 Betrag wegen der Inflation angeglichen werden muss, jedes Jahr neu und nicht pauschal 5€ mehr, wo dann an anderer Stelle der Rentenbetrag gestrichen wird.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür, dass der Hartz 4 Betrag wegen der Inflation angeglichen werden muss, jedes Jahr neu und nicht pauschal 5€ mehr, wo dann an anderer Stelle der Rentenbetrag gestrichen wird.


 Dann aber auch eine gesetzliche Pflicht, dass es einen Inflationsausgleich auf den Lohn gibt. Und zwar für JEDEN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Lohn zahl ja nicht der Staat, sondern der Arbeitgeber und der verhandelt mit den Gewerkschaften.
Das Dilemma ist, dass die Gewerkschaften keine Macht mehr haben, sie müssen sich dem Beugen, was ist.
Helfen kann ein Mindestlohn. Überall in Europa funktioniert er, es ist albern anzunehmen, dass er ausgerechnet in Deutschland nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Lohn zahl ja nicht der Staat, sondern der Arbeitgeber und der verhandelt mit den Gewerkschaften.
> Das Dilemma ist, dass die Gewerkschaften keine Macht mehr haben, sie müssen sich dem Beugen, was ist.


 Die Macht haben sie durchaus, nur werden sie ja von der Presse (z.B. Bild) sofort kaputt geschrieben, wenn sie sich wehren. Siehe damals den Streik der Lokführer, nachdem sie jahrelang Lohneinbußen vereinbart hatten aufgrund der finanziell schlechten Lage der Bahn und diese nicht zurückgenommen wurden trotz Millardengewinns der bahn - da waren sie plötzlich raffgierig, als sie 25% mehr Lohn wollten (was durchaus fair war).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Viele haben eh keine Gewerkschaft hinter sich, zumindest kenne ich niemanden, der sich für Frisöre einsetzt.
Na ja, "Bild".. dazu muss man eh nicht viel sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das immer so, aber wenn die Mitarbeiter der Jobcenter schon gedrängt werden, die Leute in irgendwelche Maßnahmen zu stecken, egal sie sinnlos sie auch sein werden, nur damit die Statistik stimmt, dann läuft was verkehrt. Kann auch sein, dass sie inzwischen über Provisionen bezahlt werden oder dass es ein Klassenkampf ist, denn ein "Fallmanager" der zu wenig Leute wieder irgendwo reinsteckt, muss aufpassen, dass er selbst mal nicht auf der anderen Seite des Schreibtisches sitzen wird.



Zumindest für Erstanträgler ist einfach vorgeschrieben, dass die in eine Maßnahme müssen - hat gar nichts mit Provosion/Motivation/... des Fallmanagers zu tun. Wie es bei Folgeanträgen aussieht, muss ich mal abwarten - aber ggf. nicht besser, nur dass dann halt eher zum 1€ Job gezwungen wird.



> Ach ja, heute einkaufen gewesen.
> Seit wann kostet ein Becher Margarine (Rama) 1,59€
> Und wieso kostet der 10er Pack Milchschnitte 2,39€
> Und wieso kostet mein Joghurt, den ich immer kaufe, jetzt 15 Cent mehr als noch letzen Monat?


 
. Aber obs nun 23,9 oder 22,5 Cent für eine mini-Portion Süßigkeit ist, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Milchschnitte schmeckt lecker, aber für den Preis einer kriegt man auch 100g Keks oder nen Becher Pudding...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Lohn zahl ja nicht der Staat, sondern der Arbeitgeber und der verhandelt mit den Gewerkschaften.
> Das Dilemma ist, dass die Gewerkschaften keine Macht mehr haben, sie müssen sich dem Beugen, was ist.
> Helfen kann ein Mindestlohn. Überall in Europa funktioniert er, es ist albern anzunehmen, dass er ausgerechnet in Deutschland nicht funktionieren wird.



Mindestlöhne müsste man aber auch wieder stetig angleichen.
Und dabei immer eins nicht vergessen: Steigende Löhne sind auch eine Ursache von Inflation.


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Lohn zahl ja nicht der Staat, sondern der Arbeitgeber und der verhandelt mit den Gewerkschaften.
> Das Dilemma ist, dass die Gewerkschaften keine Macht mehr haben, sie müssen sich dem Beugen, was ist.
> Helfen kann ein Mindestlohn. Überall in Europa funktioniert er, es ist albern anzunehmen, dass er ausgerechnet in Deutschland nicht funktionieren wird.


 
Da wäre aber mal zu fragen, wie hoch denn der Mindestlohn in anderen europäischen Ländern ist. Wenn der bei € 4,- / Stunde rumdümpelt, ist es völlig klar, daß er funktioniert bzw. nicht schadet. Andererseits muß man sich auch mal das Preisniveau im europäischen Ausland z.B. bei Lebensmitteln oder Fahrkarten im öffentlichen Personenverkehr ansehen. Die nehmen's da vom Lebendigen, und das hätte ich hier lieber nicht. Aber auch das muß ja irgendwo seinen Grund haben.

Davon abgesehen: Wenn es einen hohen Mindestlohn gibt, haben die Leute mehr Geld, der Einzelhandel kann mehr verlangen und es wird einfach alles teurer. Das nützt im Endeffekt so ziemlich nix.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viele haben eh keine Gewerkschaft hinter sich, zumindest kenne ich niemanden, der sich für Frisöre einsetzt.


 Ja da gibt es defakto keine entsprechend beschissen ist dort auch die Situation. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass Gewerkschaften keine Macht hätten sondern schlicht damit, dass Frisöre überhaupt keine haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Wenn es einen hohen  Mindestlohn gibt, haben die Leute mehr Geld, der Einzelhandel kann mehr  verlangen und es wird einfach alles teurer. Das nützt im Endeffekt so  ziemlich nix.


 Mindestlohn sollte einfach ein faires Gehalt sein, dass jemand, der 40h in der Woche arbeitet davon gut leben kann (keine Reichtümer, aber auch nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen müssen).

Das hat nichts mit Armut oder Inflations zu tun sondern ist meiner Meinung nach einfahc nur sozialer Umgang miteinander innerhalb einer Gesellschaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mindestlöhne müsste man aber auch wieder stetig angleichen.
> Und dabei immer eins nicht vergessen: Steigende Löhne sind auch eine Ursache von Inflation.



Das ist richtig aber in den letzen 10 Jahren ist der Reallohn in Deutschland gesunken, trotzdem sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen (und die Gewinne der Konzern auch).



Icejester schrieb:


> Da wäre aber mal zu fragen, wie hoch denn der Mindestlohn in anderen europäischen Ländern ist. Wenn der bei € 4,- / Stunde rumdümpelt, ist es völlig klar, daß er funktioniert bzw. nicht schadet. Andererseits muß man sich auch mal das Preisniveau im europäischen Ausland z.B. bei Lebensmitteln oder Fahrkarten im öffentlichen Personenverkehr ansehen. Die nehmen's da vom Lebendigen, und das hätte ich hier lieber nicht. Aber auch das muß ja irgendwo seinen Grund haben.


 
Hier ist eine Liste.
Mindestlöhne in Europa

In Westeuropa ist er relativ hoch, in Osteuropa logischer Weise gering.


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber in den letzen 10 Jahren ist der Reallohn in Deutschland gesunken, trotzdem sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen (und die Gewinne der Konzern auch).


 
Wenn Du das schon erkannt hast, dann hast Du Dir ja sicher schon Aktien gekauft, oder? Falls nicht: Auf, auf! Immerhin sollte man an gesunden Gewinnen doch partizipieren, wenn es geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Keine Sorge, ich habe verschiedene Maßnahmen zur Geldanlage, dazu gehören Aktien ebenso zu wie Rohstoffunternehmen, Öko Firmen und Staatsanleihen ().


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich habe verschiedene Maßnahmen zur Geldanlage, dazu gehören Aktien ebenso zu wie Rohstoffunternehmen, Öko Firmen und Staatsanleihen ().


 Bringt einem im Falle eines Falles nur nichts 

Da bringen einem nur harte Sachen was (Gold, Immobilien) und möglichst viele Schulden haben, weil man die dann leicht abbezahlen kann 

Und am Ende sind die Bauern wieder die Reichsten


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Na ja, Gold ist ja eigentlich totaler Unsinn. Wenn alle gleichzeitig ihr Gold verkaufen wollen, fällt der Preis auch ins Bodenlose und was Immobilien angeht.. frag mal ein paar Amerikaner, was die davon halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hey ihr Bonzen, bleibt mal bei Themen für Leute, die gar nichts haben, was sie anlegen könnten 




Icejester schrieb:


> Da wäre aber mal zu fragen, wie hoch denn der Mindestlohn in anderen europäischen Ländern ist. Wenn der bei € 4,- / Stunde rumdümpelt, ist es völlig klar, daß er funktioniert bzw. nicht schadet. Andererseits muß man sich auch mal das Preisniveau im europäischen Ausland z.B. bei Lebensmitteln oder Fahrkarten im öffentlichen Personenverkehr ansehen. Die nehmen's da vom Lebendigen, und das hätte ich hier lieber nicht. Aber auch das muß ja irgendwo seinen Grund haben.



Das hängt aber stark davon ab, wo du im Ausland bist. Als ich das letzte mal im Ausland Bus gefahren bin, hats mich iirc 50 Cent gekostet (und das lag sicher nicht an den niedrigen Wartungskosten der gozoianischen Busflotte  ). Da muss man aufpassen, dass man die Fahrpreise z.B. für den verdammt-Groß-raum London nicht 1:1 mit einer deutschen sogenannten "Groß"stadt vergleicht. Ich persönlich finde 2,10 € für eine Strecke, die 20 Minuten Fahrrad entspricht, schon verdammt hoch.



> Davon abgesehen: Wenn es einen hohen Mindestlohn gibt, haben die Leute mehr Geld, der Einzelhandel kann mehr verlangen und es wird einfach alles teurer. Das nützt im Endeffekt so ziemlich nix.


 
Es nivelliert.
Gäbe es nur arme Leute, wäre es ein Nullsummenspiel, wo die Inflation am Ende alles wieder auffrist. Aber: Es gibt auch reiche Leute und deren Einkommen und Vermögen unterliegt der gleichen Inflation, wird aber durch den Mindestlohn nicht zuvor gesteigert und durch die höheren Umsätze auch nicht 1:1 angehoben. So hast du am Ende einen etwas geringeren Abstand zwischen Arm und Reich und der wirkt sich, geteilt durch 80 Millionen Nutznießer auch ein ganz kleines bißchen auf den absoluten Lebensstard der Unterschicht aus.
Soweit jedenfalls die Theorie. In der Praxis würde der Angleich von Mindestlöhnen und vor allem von Hilfsleistungen vermutlich so viel langsamer erfolgen, als die Preiserhöhung, dass sich einige Leute neben der Nase noch die Ohren vergolden lassen können. Die einzigen, deren Geld dann noch unter der Allgemeinheit verteilt würde, sind Anleger und Renter, die nunmal am Ende immer noch die gleiche Zahl dastehen haben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber in den letzen 10 Jahren ist der Reallohn in Deutschland gesunken, trotzdem sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen (und die Gewinne der Konzern auch).



Das eine ist der Kehrwert des anderen 
Und da ich ja ohnehin der Meinung bin, dass für vieles in unserer Gesellschaft kein angemessener Preis gezahlt werden muss, finde ich das nichtmal schlimm. Kritisch ist nur der Punkt in der Klammer: Der Anstieg resultiert nicht daraus, dass z.B. für Mobilität endlich mal das bezahlt werden muss, was sie die Allgemeinheit kostet (aktuelle Meldung vom Tag: Bundesregierung verkündet stolz die Verlagerung von Verkehr von der Schiene auf die ach-so-leeren-Straßen  ), sondern daraus, dass einige wenige noch mehr Absahnen, als früher.
Aber wie man das in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft verhindert, dafür hat noch niemand eine Lösung gefunden. Und da Deutschland insgesamt gut genug im ausnehmen anderer ist, um das alles zu kompensieren, findet allgemeine Globalisierungskritik hier auch keine Mehrheit.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Ganz ehrlich, die Fragestellung ist alleine schon dämlich. Hört sich an, wie: Waldsterben! Wer ist alles dagegen?

Sicher, diese Aussage ist nicht sonderlich konstruktiv, aber wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge ansehe?!?!? Verwöhnt sind wir. Viel. Deshalb weinen wir:

- Der Normalo weint, weil er sich keinen Urlaub leisten kann, sondern mit den Schwiegereltern in den Schwarzwald mitfahren muß
- Der Asi weint, weil er zu viele Lügengeschichten über das geplante aufgetürmt hat, das nicht zu erfüllen ist
- Der Hartz4er heult, weil er stopfen muß und sich keine normalen Kippen leisten kann
- Der Reiche weint, weil er für den Normalo, den Asi und den Hartzer zahlen soll, aber diese nicht bei ihm für 6,78€ die Stunde arbeiten wollen.

Was wird passieren? Es wird immer mehr Unzufriedene geben und diese werden, wenn sie mal wählen gehen, sicherlich nicht die wählen, die Wahrheiten verbreiten. 
Wahrheit ist: Arbeiten muß der Mensch. Und die Arbeit kommt nicht zu einem heim, oder ins Viertel oder in die Nähe.

Ich weiß, jeder weiß sowas, aber......
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das eine ist der Kehrwert des anderen
> Und da ich ja ohnehin der Meinung bin, dass für vieles in unserer Gesellschaft kein angemessener Preis gezahlt werden muss, finde ich das nichtmal schlimm. Kritisch ist nur der Punkt in der Klammer: Der Anstieg resultiert nicht daraus, dass z.B. für Mobilität endlich mal das bezahlt werden muss, was sie die Allgemeinheit kostet (aktuelle Meldung vom Tag: Bundesregierung verkündet stolz die Verlagerung von Verkehr von der Schiene auf die ach-so-leeren-Straßen  ), sondern daraus, dass einige wenige noch mehr Absahnen, als früher.
> Aber wie man das in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft verhindert, dafür hat noch niemand eine Lösung gefunden. Und da Deutschland insgesamt gut genug im ausnehmen anderer ist, um das alles zu kompensieren, findet allgemeine Globalisierungskritik hier auch keine Mehrheit.


 
Ich finde kostenfreie Kindertagesstätten auch gut und hervorragend geschultes Personal ebenso, aber das gibts nicht zum Nulltarif. Wenn man das gratis anbieten will, muss anders wo mehr eingenommen werden und derzeit sind es vor allem die Konzerne, die sich strickt weigern auch was dafür zu tun, dass es allen besser geht und die Regierung (wen wundert es) kümmert sich nicht darum, obwohl damals groß und breit davon geredet wurde.
Die globalisierte Wirtschaft kann man nur global anpacken. Den Leuten muss klar sein, dass der ungezügelte Kapitalismus gescheitert ist, da er nur wenigen Vorteile bringt, aber die große Masse, vor allem ja den Menschen, die eben gar nichts haben, nur Nachteile bringt.

Daher kann ich Politiker nicht verstehen, die nach freien Märken schreien, aber mit ihren Subventionen jeden "Markt" kaputt machen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Sicher, diese Aussage ist nicht sonderlich konstruktiv, aber wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge ansehe?!?!? Verwöhnt sind wir. Viel. Deshalb weinen wir:


Japp, verwöhnt sind wir, das stimmt. Wir meckern hier auf hohem Niveau, weltweit wohl einmalig. Aber ich denke auch auf hohem Niveau sollte meckern erlabut sein 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wahrheit ist: Arbeiten muß der Mensch. Und die Arbeit kommt nicht zu einem heim, oder ins Viertel oder in die Nähe.


 Richtig, nur ist es leider so, dass für viele Arbeiten eben kein richtiger Lohn mehr bezahlt wird. Und das leider oftmals aus Gier.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Es ist ohnehin schockierend wie mit Fachkräften umgegangen wird. Heute stellt man lieber 3 Billigkräfte ein die man auf das spezielle anlernt. Denn die sind immernoch billiger als eine Fachkraft und flexibler einsetzbar. Wie soll man das unterbinden? Keiner zahlt heute freiwillig einen angemessenen Lohn. Das ganze kam doch erst mit den Minijobs ins Rollen. Da soll sich der Staat nicht wundern wenn es Schwarzarbeit ohne Ende gibt. Irgendwo muss auch der Arbeiter zusehen das er über die Runden kommt. So ärgerlich das für uns Steuerzahler auch sein mag. Ich habe dafür Verständnis.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> ...Mitlerweile werden die deutschen sogar nach Polen geschickt um dort zu arbeiten...



Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Was sind das denn für Berufsgruppen die nach Polen geschickt werden?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

ESF - Programmübersicht - IdA - Integration durch Austausch - Programm IdA - Integration durch Austausch
«Miriam» macht mobil - mz-web.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Was sind das denn für Berufsgruppen die nach Polen geschickt werden?


 
Darüber gab es mal einen Bericht, bei "Panorama" oder "Monitor". Es ging um Langzeitarbeitslose, die in Polen arbeiten sollten (obwohl keiner polnisch sprach).


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Genau, weil die Polen selbst schon in ihrem Land keine Arbeit finden die gut bezahlt wird ... viele Polen arbeiten mittlerweile in den skandinavischen Ländern. 

Ein dreifaches "HOCH!" auf die EU!


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Vereinfacht geschrieben läuft das System was wir derzeit haben aus politischer Sicht spitze. Denn diese sorgen dafür, das es in anderen EU-Ländern zu finanzproblemen kommt indem wir sie unterbieten und somit immer Abnehmer finden. Das man da noch als Förderung getarnt die ALG2 Empfänger in EU Länder schickt ist nur der Gipfel des Eisberges.

Ich erinnere an den Deal zwischen Deutschland und Griechenland Finanzkrise: Griechen wollen deutsches U-Boot verscherbeln - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft und Waffenwahn trotz Fast-Pleite: Griechenland rüstet und rüstet und rüstet - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik.
Schon damals wußte man das Griechenland Finanzprobleme hat. Nun hat die Regierung vom Deal und ein paar Jahre später von den Zinsen der ansässigen deutschen Banken in Griechenland die fleißig Kredite raus gehauen haben, schön 2x abkassiert.  

Jetzt muss die EU für Griechenland gerade stehen und Deutschland hält die Hand auf. Die nun angeschlagenen deutschen Banken bekommen schon bald über Umwege ihr Geld zurück. Aber was ist mit Griechenland?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hm wenn du über das Thema reden willst bitte hier -> Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?! 

Nichts für Ungut, aber das driftet dann doch zu weit ab vom Thema. 


*EDIT:* OMG ... ich glaub nun schlägt es das Fass den Boden aus! Ich schaue gerade "King of Queens" (RTL2) und was muss ich da hören? Das wird präsentiert von der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, also das geht ja mal gar nicht Geld ausgeben für schwachsinnige Weiterbildungen und nun noch das TV-Programm finanzieren?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hmm.
> 
> Die Hartz 4 Sätze sind zu niedrig!
> 
> ...



Das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mit zu wenig Geld, sondern eher mit Asozial zu tun. Von nichts kommt nichts, und wenn man keine Ausbildung hat ist man selber Schuld wenn man hunderte Kinder in die Welt setzt!

Wo ist deren Hirn ? Also bitte, solche Leute tun mir nicht leid, sondern find ich einfach nur lächerlich!

Hier in der Schweiz kann man umschulungen machen, integrationskurse etc. gibts das bei euch etwa nicht? 
Von faul aufm Sofa rumhocken und WOW spielen wird man nicht reich, und bestimmt auch nicht angesehen. Es gibt anscheinend noch immer viele Menschen die wie Tiere leben und darauf warten dass sich was in ihrem Leben ändert, aber selber machen? Sicher noch zu faul um aufs Jobcenter zu gehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hier in der Schweiz kann man umschulungen machen, integrationskurse etc. gibts das bei euch etwa nicht?



Gibt es wurde hier auch schon mehrmals erwähnt! 



> Sicher noch zu faul um aufs Jobcenter zu gehen.



Tja dann gibt es Sanktionen und das bis zur völligen Einstellung der Leistungen, also so faul ist selbst der faulste Verweigerer nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darüber gab es mal einen Bericht, bei "Panorama" oder "Monitor". Es ging um Langzeitarbeitslose, die in Polen arbeiten sollten (obwohl keiner polnisch sprach).



Nicht nur Langzeitarbeitslose. Afaik berücksichtigen Arbeitsämter entlang der Deutsch/polnischen Grenze (z.T. bis in den Großraum Berlin) schon lange auch Stellen jenseits der Grenze (als Angebot - nicht als Zwang). Und Handwerker und Ingenieure werden da durchaus gebraucht. Die Stettiner Werften haben z.B. sehr viel deutsches Know-How an sich gezogen, als bei uns das große Werftsterben grassierte.




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hier in der Schweiz kann man umschulungen machen, integrationskurse etc. gibts das bei euch etwa nicht?



Wenn man sie bezahlt - klar.
Kostenlos/vom Amt gibt es sowas in immer kleinerer Zahl.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Der Artikel spiegelt wieder, was auf die ein oder andere art und weise schon jeder zweite Leistungsbezieher wissentlich oder unwissentlich erlebt hat. Denn viele kennen ihre Rechte nichteinmal und tollerieren aus der Not heraus solche Machenschaften. Dabei ist das JobCenter dazu verpflichtet jeden über seine Pflichten und *Rechte* aufzuklären.

Jobcenter durchsucht Wohnung: Ohne Arbeit kaum Grundrechte - taz.de

und hier noch was aktuelles:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2011/0804/lohn.php5


----------



## Ifosil (5. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mit zu wenig Geld, sondern eher mit Asozial zu tun. Von nichts kommt nichts, und wenn man keine Ausbildung hat ist man selber Schuld wenn man hunderte Kinder in die Welt setzt!
> 
> Wo ist deren Hirn ? Also bitte, solche Leute tun mir nicht leid, sondern find ich einfach nur lächerlich!
> 
> ...



Darkfleet85, lass dir keine Flöhe ins Ohr setzen, halte das für erstunken und erlogen. Reine Vorurteile, woher will er das wissen? Hat er überall Kameras und Micros in deren Wohnungen installiert? Vorallem was ist wenn Arbeitslose sich vor ihrer Arbeitslosigkeit dies alles gekauft haben, als sie noch arbeiteten? *Kopfschüttel über Kampfschaaaf*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Super Vorbilder, das ist unsere Gesellschaft der Zukunft 
Da kommt die Eurokrise ja gelegen..


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Darkfleet85, lass dir keine Flöhe ins Ohr setzen, halte das für erstunken und erlogen. Reine Vorurteile, woher will er das wissen? Hat er überall Kameras und Micros in deren Wohnungen installiert? Vorallem was ist wenn Arbeitslose sich vor ihrer Arbeitslosigkeit dies alles gekauft haben, als sie noch arbeiteten? *Kopfschüttel über Kampfschaaaf*


 
Naja, wenn man erst mal so eine Sorte in seiner Mietwohnung sitzen hat wird man hellhörig und schaut ganz genau hin. Schlieslich könnte es sein das man ein paar Monate später für viel Geld renovieren muss...
Also nicht so schnell als Lügner abstempeln.


----------



## PanikGOW (22. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

Hallo,
Vieleicht bin ich einwenig zu spät dran was das Diskutieren betrieft.Doch eins muß ich loswerden zu diesen Thema.Wenn ich darüber Nachdenke,wie die Diskusion in dem Medien seiner Zeit zu dieser "gewaltigen Hartz 4" Erhöhung abgelaufen ist,kann man nur sagen "trauriges Land",das seine eigenen Bürger so Diskriminiert.Monatelang
wurden die Menschen die von Hartz4 Leben müssen,ja richtig niedergemacht.Vonwegen alle kein bock auf Arbeit,alles nur Schmrotzer,ruhen sich aus auf Kosten der Gemeinschaft usw.Die Menschen durften ja garnicht mehr erwähnen das sie auf Hilfe angewiesen sind.Die wurden in der Öfentlichkeit ja fast gesteinigt.Und dann wundern die Politiker sich noch,das die Hartz4 Hilfebedürftigen ihr Bildungspaket nicht in Anspruch nehmen.Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die alle kein bock zur Maloche haben.Vieleicht sind es 5 -10%,die wirklich kein bock haben,doch der Großteil kann nicht aus irgentwelchen Gründen.Alleinerziehende Mütter,Kranke Menschen und eben die Leute die von anfang an nicht gefördert worden.Wo unsere Geselschaft nicht ganz Unschuldig daran ist.Beziehungsweise auch die Weichen von der Politik nicht richtig gestellt worden sind.Monatiges öffentliches gerangel um schwule 5 Euro!!Von wegen der Staat ist Pleite und muß Sparen.Aber dann auf mal Milliarden in die Banken,Griechenland,Irland usw stecken,das ist dann kein Problem!!Das scheint mir alles irgentwie nicht richtig zu sein.


----------



## Ifosil (26. August 2011)

*AW: sind die H4 sätze zu niedrig ?*

@*PanikGOW
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/35696-panikgow.html*
Soweit stimme ich dir zu, aber es gibt noch einen Grund. Es gibt einfach nicht genug Arbeit für alle die Menschen, vorallem erst recht keine wovon man leben kann. Das Griechenland und Co. gerettet werden ist einfach die Panik der Wirtschaft. Denn wenn die Fallen, wars das mit uns auch, garantiert. Und wir das "leibeigene Volk" müssen dafür zahlen, für ihre Ausfälle. Es ist nichts anderes, als ihre Verluste auf uns alle abzuwälzen.


----------

